# Member Picture / Video Thread



## SoulFirez (Dec 11, 2004)

The Great Narutoforums Year Book (has a collage of various members, from the past and... possibly present)

---

Basically this is where you post pictures of yourself so that other people can see who they are talking to.

--

Discussion is to be done the  discussion thread. . This may be the spam forum, but only use this thread for actual pictures. Thank you.

--
New rules! Be sure to read!

1. *Post in this thread only if you are posting your picuture.* You have to be recognizable in that picture, so no posts with close-ups of ears or eyes unless you are going to post a _whole_ picture of yourself as well. This really can't be stressed enough. Those are only acceptable if you post a picture where we can see your face as well.
2. No fakes please.
3. Any and all speculation on member pictures is to be done in the Discussion thread.
4. Kind of a repeat of the first rule, but just to make it clear, *no* images of your hamsters, dogs, horses, cats, cows, other animals, gazeebos, swings, or kitchen sinks. Those are accecptable *only* if you post a picture of yourself as well. This means if you want to post your kitten, you must post a picture of yourself first. This is the member picture thread, and pictures of our members preced pictures of their pets or belongings in importance.


Have fun


----------



## Larethian (Dec 11, 2004)

<img src="">Burst of laughter... This picture was taken by my sister, I didn't take drugs


----------



## IIReDragon (Dec 11, 2004)

Hmmm... I have a nice watch...


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 11, 2004)

Wasn't there already a thread like this?  Anyways.

Old(ish) picture:


Myself expressing my eternal love for LMP:



Bad lighting:


My husband and I:


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 11, 2004)

Thats me (i know it is bad but there is no better pic online)


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 11, 2004)

^---me before summer



^---me after summer.. just about winter time then


----------



## Ketsueki (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's some crappy webcam pics of me:


    Bushy haired ninja!


----------



## VincentVolaju (Dec 11, 2004)

meh, after 8 hours of work and ready to PK someone irl  o.O


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Dec 11, 2004)

Ahh just came home minutes ago, and decided to take a picture -I'm pretty wasted as you can see XD


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 12, 2004)

Abfluvver, LMP, and NEIL FREAKING-GAIMAN.


----------



## SuperMary (Dec 12, 2004)

There needs to be more drunken pictures.



I'm the one on the right. Just to note, that crappy beer is not my choice - it's just the only thing they serve -- ANYWHERE. there's tons more of drunken dopiness at Discussion thread


----------



## Larethian (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok, me with longer hair, just like 2 months after holidays 


(i'm the one on the left)
and the second

about the second one - i'm not gay : that was just a party


----------



## Aruka (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm the girl on the right side. *sigh*


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 13, 2004)

b4 the graduation in a coupla hours . this was taken in june or july! cant remeber 
666 Satan
^ this was to big, so ill just give u the url instead!


----------



## lokki_7_85 (Dec 13, 2004)

ok here i am in all my glory 

bad huh well yeah i know dont tell me


ing the digital camera sux it was a 1.3 mega pixel ing


----------



## kane_x (Dec 14, 2004)

Finally found our digicam... So here's my pic, in all of the gloryness-ness:

This is the real me 

I look kinda confused... Well that's me... Most of the time anyway...


----------



## amithee (Dec 14, 2004)

ramen!!


----------



## lokki_7_85 (Dec 15, 2004)

ok so here is a drunken pic at one of my friend b-day hotel parties


at one of my friends partys im starting to get wasted


ok here is the same party *points up above* im really wasted


and here is just my most recent pic and the guy on the right is my bro he says he is going to europe with me weve been talking about it all year


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 15, 2004)

here's my pic again:


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 15, 2004)

me again
Owl
just found this 1


----------



## NarutoBOT (Dec 15, 2004)

can anyone tell me why, when you get drunken with girls they always want to do damn retarded things like this, and then document them for future blackmail opportunities?

*hmm... maybe I just answered my own question........  DOH!*


----------



## Son_Pan (Dec 15, 2004)

XD!firebred! ur cute!

whats up mah AZIAN brotha. lolz!!


----------



## Masaki (Dec 15, 2004)

Finally got off my laziness attitude towards life and got a photobucket.  Wouldn't have been a problem had I not forgotten about my villagephoto account and it was deleted...

And don't expect to see a lot more of me... don't exaclty have a lotta friends to take pictures with or anything.


----------



## Yaman (Dec 15, 2004)

Im not cross eyed , hahaha


----------



## smokenrowboy (Dec 15, 2004)

heres a pic of my right eye and part of my right ear. i sorta resemble itachi...AWESOME


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Dec 15, 2004)

This is me, making a cosplay of Umi Ryuuzaki from Magic Knight Rayearth 



and this is me in my normal outfit (I'm the black-haired girl of extreme right)


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Dec 15, 2004)

Neji said:
			
		

> XP
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry, I just have this odd fetish for Asian boys.....GAWD, even my brother has a thing for Asians.....XDDD

Oh.....Hehehe....Runaway no Jutsu!


----------



## NarutoAddict (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice Pics everyone, crazy pic LunaSakuraMoon,  dis Is da plain old me  bleh 

 Not good but not bad I guess (I hope)


----------



## Genjing (Dec 16, 2004)

This is from a real photo of me... my friend played around with the colors in photoshop and i ended up like this.


----------



## Swirlyeyedsamurai (Dec 16, 2004)

Pics of me and other random stuff 

Some of them aren't very flattering.   I apologize in advance for the bigness that was my hair in high school.


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 16, 2004)

Wheeej I found a picture of me whithout beer or any alcohol  .
Btw I am not responsible for any damage this picture does to your brain  .



oei oei  .


----------



## Noex (Dec 16, 2004)

this is the everyday noex:


Noex, only Noex:


----------



## wowwy (Dec 16, 2004)

me trying again :


and this is my friend patiently waiting too:


----------



## Firebred (Dec 16, 2004)

er some of my pics, cant remember if i posted any of them i think i posted the 2nd and third one but to hell im free


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 16, 2004)

doodle


----------



## Zerolok (Dec 16, 2004)

THis is me at a friends's house a month ago.  He has a terrible camera. 



Me today after another tiring day at school


----------



## weedmonkey (Dec 16, 2004)

YAY!!!
Just like the little engine that could...I finally did it!
this is fairly new (3 months old)
and yes...it is a bottle of wine (Concord grape to be exact)
and yes...I was drunk from many beers, several vodka shots and lastly this glass of wine  hehe.


----------



## Zerolok (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a scan of a picture from third grade.  Dont mind the dust.


----------



## Project #22329 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are my PICTURES.
I apoligize for such poor quality.

EDIT: I found more!


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 16, 2004)

doodle

HAH compare this one to moes' pic!


----------



## Project #22329 (Dec 16, 2004)

This was taken yesterday: (my freaky picture!)

I'm sick so I look like a freaking crack addict....
I am gifted XD
Hehehe.


----------



## Telos (Dec 16, 2004)

My cool Uchiha t-shirt that I made myself.



Smiling for the camera.


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 16, 2004)

a webcam image taken a few months back.


----------



## Jaggan (Dec 17, 2004)

Freaky pic. I look quite scary on this one..  *and yes..I always look like that..*

And yes..my webcan sucks.. that pic was taken 2 days before it broke XD


----------



## gakidou (Dec 17, 2004)

here are some sexy poses done by myself =p these were taken last year... yeah i really don't look my age >.<


- LiL John says "WATCH OUT!"

 - I SEE YOU!! >.< freaky!!

- can't get any sexier than that =p

- after a good clean shave... *sobs* my chinese genes make it impossible for me to ever reach such feats.... why oh why!!


----------



## N4rut0 (Dec 17, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## .SasuSaku. (Dec 17, 2004)

rawr O,o


----------



## Crystalline Stare (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep, that sure is me up there, about 3 years ago... not much has changed.


----------



## Blayze (Dec 17, 2004)

Can't remember if I posted this here before, but...

doodle

And yes, I am considering cosplaying as Gaara 

Edit: And the picture is about a year old.


----------



## Kamzy (Dec 17, 2004)

EDIT : re-sizing photo , didnt know it was that big..
crazy dude on the right, with the blue drink of death..


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 17, 2004)

doodle
HAUNTER/sharingan/Chidori combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telos (Dec 17, 2004)

The Gaaras of Anime North 2004!

That's me on the far right, opposite of mini-me. XD



Thanksgiving photo from a couple years back.



Me looking like a damn punk!  :


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 18, 2004)

teh alkemist, i sneezed during this picture... and a huge mosaic blurred my face =D


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Dec 18, 2004)

gakidou said:
			
		

> here are some sexy poses done by myself =p these were taken last year... yeah i really don't look my age >.<
> 
> 
> - LiL John says "WATCH OUT!"
> ...



See? Yet again I quote another Asian......XD 

You're too cute. :squees:


----------



## Saint of Swords (Dec 18, 2004)

Me again..better pic...still with swords...hmm, do I even have a pic that doesn't involve swords? HOPE NOT! XD
well anyway..im weird...


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 18, 2004)

yeah..whatever.


----------



## Scud (Dec 18, 2004)

Flame of Recca 

That's a shot from 3 or 4 years ago. I'm the one on the right with the red hair. I make people cry with my bad attitude, multi-colored hair, and bad breath.


----------



## OneSideRed (Dec 19, 2004)

Here I am...


----------



## KillerShinobi (Dec 19, 2004)

^^blah fear the uglyness!


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 19, 2004)

i love that blue feather.


----------



## Saint of Swords (Dec 19, 2004)

A sword is usually attached to my hand, but this...a dagger tadaaa


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 19, 2004)

Orochimaru is so fabulous.
I'm cosplaying him next Anime North.


----------



## .SasuSaku. (Dec 19, 2004)

o,o


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 19, 2004)

Me and some of my loser friends from...two years ago, maybe.
I'm the white chick.

and


Me and my kitty cat : )


----------



## Noex (Dec 19, 2004)

DID YOU TAKE MY COOKIE!!!????


The truth is out there??? (left side??? A UFO)


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 19, 2004)

this is the girl that no-one wants to be intimate with ;_; not one bisexual girl wants me.. all i have now is that feather


----------



## MistaCreepy (Dec 19, 2004)

FEAR THE MIST!


----------



## Candy-chan (Dec 19, 2004)

Not a very good pic of me but here it is, ill take a better after 

Flame of Recca


----------



## lucky (Dec 19, 2004)

Me sporting the wifebeater.


----------



## Jun (Dec 20, 2004)

*(pic taken on 1999 or so...)*

Welp.... let's try this again *frowns*
With a little newbie photoshop magic.... here's me:

(artificial Sharingan added)


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 20, 2004)

it's me. 
again..


----------



## Zerolok (Dec 20, 2004)

CLICK TO ENLARGE SHARINGAN PICS
here is me w/o mask



me w/mask


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 20, 2004)

ABF's day in pictures:

Went down to Union Station, where I proceeded to molest several of my friends:


Then, went to the Eatons Centre mall:


While at the mall, LMP dragged me to a lingerie store, where she proceeded to scream "Pleeeease try this on!  For me?!  You'll look so hot."  And then when I finally complied, she came into the dressing room with me, and took pictures.  Yeah, they thought we were lesbian lovers or something, probably.  This picture is resized very small because it is ugly, and taken at a very bad angle.  The camera was almost on the floor, looking up at me.


Finally, the ride home:


I'm an idiot.


----------



## Kamzy (Dec 20, 2004)

!!!!!!!THE EXPLOTION OF YOUTH!!!!!


----------



## lucky (Dec 20, 2004)

since there's so many clubbing pictures... 

Afterlife Nightclub $3 drinks all night!



i'm the guy.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Dec 21, 2004)

I had to show some more... *sorry guys*  

But hey, at least my ex isnt in any of the pics!


-----
^Me driving on a very cool road in the south of France^

-----
^this one is the cheek kiss for Charlie K^  

-----
^Me boiling hot in some castle courtyard in Italy^

Hope these dont take too long to load!  Server is in China...


----------



## DXFC (Dec 21, 2004)

that first pic surprised me a bit ~_~....and now for mine

(yes, i kno this is old if ur actually readin this silentruth    but what can i say, i've barely changed   : )


----------



## NarutoFanatic (Dec 21, 2004)

piccy piccy piccy



lol, j/k the almost recent one *I know I'm going to regret it big time l8er!!!!*
....


I was soooo damn tired when I took this pic... so stop laughing!


----------



## Jun (Dec 21, 2004)

this is me 2 years ago in Christmas eve...

me and my gf:


----------



## Morghul (Dec 21, 2004)

Me and a couple of my friends at our last day of school. I'm in the middle...like third from the left.


And...my head.  


Morghul


----------



## legan (Dec 21, 2004)

So yeah tis me the uglyness... Apparently I have nice eye's, I don't know how people work the out though seeing as I usually hide them by looking at my feet... and the pics are normally to crap a quality to see them. Anyway yeah laugh at the uglyness if yah will.


----------



## Saint of Swords (Dec 21, 2004)

A really old pic of me...in France...in the snow...
It sucks doesn' it..why?....NO SWORDS!


----------



## lucky (Dec 21, 2004)

imagine the shovelling while living in a corner house...


----------



## Jun (Dec 21, 2004)

just becuz I'm bored, here's 4 more!!!


----------



## lucky (Dec 21, 2004)

i'm the one righttttt in the middle.


----------



## Jun (Dec 21, 2004)

me at the korn concert last wensday:

i'm the 3rd from left to right. (i was sick that night) ing


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 21, 2004)

My SheezyID =



XP


----------



## enkie (Dec 21, 2004)

Omg, I think i'm the oldest person here hahah, but here goes...

Hanging out in London


Self-cut bangs (which is why it's kind of uneven ha)


----------



## Hokage_Naruto (Dec 21, 2004)

Not like I have any dignity left


----------



## Itachi Uchiha . (Dec 22, 2004)

this is me when i was drafted few months ago


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 22, 2004)

Lord Of D said:
			
		

> ^this is Lord of D
> 
> 
> ^This is my cousin
> ...


----------



## mao (Dec 22, 2004)

I look so dead.


----------



## lucky (Dec 23, 2004)

oh man... my and my lil cuz:



i call him "babe magnet".  is it working?!  N@SC? abfluver? mao?!  UCHIHA JUN!?!?  

-j0e


----------



## Zerolok (Dec 23, 2004)

Me, in Times Sqaure, just got back 5 minutes ago.


----------



## hikaru yuki (Dec 25, 2004)

^ halloween powaa!! (is sasuke)




^overused "sasuke" cosplay pic


----------



## Ketsueki (Dec 25, 2004)

New photo! Me on xmas day... with the flu!


----------



## Charlie_K (Dec 25, 2004)

yeah, no point to this, but anyway..


----------



## Jaggan_Fanboy (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## Jun (Dec 26, 2004)

as of December 25, 2004:

my engagement night.

*sigh*


----------



## Luzzio (Dec 27, 2004)

^ Congrats, dude.




Heh, not gonna show my face. This is my dad and I sleeping on Christmas...Im the guy in white on the couch.

EDIT: 



Then again why not  I'm the chinese dude 2nd from the left...


----------



## Goongasnootch (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## wowwy (Dec 28, 2004)

was getting bored ..so here...


----------



## Jargien (Dec 28, 2004)

Me on my last lan Time was about 4 in the morning


----------



## OneSideRed (Dec 28, 2004)

Picture of me and my niece:


----------



## Spidey (Dec 29, 2004)

finally decided to put up a pic of me. I literally just got out of the shower when i took this. damn i need to shave my sideburns. they look like porkchops



???????????
hahah that's me. maybe i put up some more later


----------



## Gaowie (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's me...I have black hair again. 



*Charlie_K:*
Remember this picture, for that.. is an Angel you see...


----------



## Jargien (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmm your one green guy then

I'm the one hanging in the tree


----------



## NinjaPimpstress (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok here is my pic tis really bad but what tha hell. I had a really bad hair day too. This is also really reallo old. A new pic of me and my sister will be up soon ^-^


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 29, 2004)

heres me with my baby cuz

heres me with my other cuz

heres more


----------



## silentruth (Dec 30, 2004)

again...

 god-bro...yea...
 that was..uhh for a painting..i needed reference..


----------



## NinjaTenten (Dec 30, 2004)

Me cosplaying as Tenten.





Me, wearing normal clothing.

 Ingore the copyright thingy...my friend put it there because she wants to own my butt.


----------



## Spidey (Dec 30, 2004)

me again. forget what i was doing here. 


me and my big sis


----------



## Link and Luigi (Dec 30, 2004)

Me dressed up as a whore for Halloween.


----------



## Jargien (Dec 30, 2004)

NinjaTenTen: I've got a felling that somebody is a tenten freek your cute.
ninjapimtress: Your cute.

On me birtday


My hair


----------



## KillerShinobi (Dec 30, 2004)

well i got a new digi cam...yea dont laugh lol


----------



## Jargien (Dec 30, 2004)

I won't Sorry can't hold it in MOHAHAHAHA Sorry just joking


----------



## ramenkage (Dec 30, 2004)

too much tennis... T_T


----------



## SabakuKyuu (Dec 30, 2004)

People say I need to smile more.  :


----------



## PATMAN (Dec 30, 2004)

heres the whole family

the tv, the cats, the present and the dog!


----------



## inactive4007 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Me*

This is me


----------



## Kenshiro (inactive) (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's my pic... behold teh ugliness that is me!!!


----------



## NinjaPimpstress (Dec 31, 2004)

So here is the new updated version of me and my sister (Chaos) Isn't she Kawaii!


----------



## katsushirou (Dec 31, 2004)

eh...this is me...........................


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 31, 2004)

ABF sick at home, with approximately 40 minutes left till '05. ):

*Charlie K:* *hugs* hope you cheer up. get well soon ing


----------



## basiK (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Jargien (Jan 1, 2005)

Taken today. tierd as hel after new year... I've got a feeling I need to shave...


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 1, 2005)

Trying to look funny... err stupid!



Sideshot... sort of



Trying to look Kabuto-ish, the glasses and all...


----------



## Ero-Simon (Jan 1, 2005)

Me and Suzie (Uchiha_Suzie_ on New Years eve in one of our local rock clubs. Obviosuly I am the bloke there with the mass of  light coming from my face. That is what happens when you get a drunken friend to try and take a picture and 12:05 
And if you look closely, I got my Feeder Tshirt back from Suzie for that night too 




Yes I know, Suzie is looking gorgeous as usual and I am a state :<


----------



## Masaki (Jan 1, 2005)

Another me.  However, I couldn't pose with the staff again because I couldn't find it.

Edit: Anyone know how I could resize it?


----------



## .SasuSaku. (Jan 2, 2005)

pajamas party! xD


----------



## Jargien (Jan 2, 2005)

I had been marching all day with the orcestra so dam I was tierd. Ok It's didn't work as a pic but what the hell it works as a link.
.SasuSaku.: Wow I havn't been to a pyjamas party for about 13 years or something


----------



## Arky (Jan 2, 2005)

Kinda old but kind of new, I'll put a new one up soon. ^^

Just because I feel nice I just took a new picture.


----------



## [GeNMa] (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, That's me 4:05 AM today Sunday the 2th january 2005.


----------



## ninjasoup (Jan 3, 2005)

Link removed


sigh.. thats a attempt to look cool   :sad


----------



## Porolos (Jan 3, 2005)

*Hi!*

This is me

I'm new btw, but hi

I'm not much of a forums person but I will try to stop in and say hi!
Lately I've been having some weird internet problems from spyware(i'm guessing) but I can't seem to get it removed with all the programs I've tried

So I can't hyperlink the address, just copy paste and voila there's me all sweaty this last summer with my ex

and yes, I look much younger than 21, but hey, I don't even get ID'd at the liquor store that's awesome


I'm the guy btw lol
there's some other pictures in there..and some...well..odd ones..
feel free to browse, there isn't much though =)
(I think you can browse by taking out the unionvillefun057.jpg part but maybe not)

Happy Holidays everyone
ps. feel free to msg me on msn if you wanna chat!
lazarus_adg@hotmail.com


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Jan 3, 2005)

my friend is making post these, she is holding me at gunpoint...
anywho these are the only 2 pix i got of me, im not fond of pictures... expecialy since they are from back when i was a prep...
i was forced to take this pic for school

this was just lying around on my comp


----------



## Tau (Jan 5, 2005)

well here's me


----------



## KillerShinobi (Jan 5, 2005)

^^yea no one was there to take the pic so i took it in the bathroom mirror 

woot im a loser 
'

^^me being...me...lol dont mind my fatty uglyness! lol


----------



## NarutoTheRogue (Jan 5, 2005)

Once upon a time, that was me! (on the left)


----------



## Snake Arms (Jan 6, 2005)

This is all I could find. It's from September.


----------



## Tau (Jan 7, 2005)

here me in my car  :


----------



## sharingank (Jan 7, 2005)

here's a more recent piccy of me. ^.^ Not the best, but hopefully I'll get to take more soon. XD


----------



## GarraGirl (Jan 7, 2005)

*me!!!....Spikes*


----------



## emi (Jan 7, 2005)

Alrighty, enough white girls, [no offence, i just couldnt help it XD] where my asians at?! XD


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 7, 2005)

Uh-oh.

Three members of this forum, all together and in love <3


Me and three other people XP


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 8, 2005)

Teh evillness, this picture whas taken this summer  .
OMG OMG that is all i have got to say  .   ing


----------



## Jun (Jan 8, 2005)

lareth: wtf dude!!? LOL

here's me at Dec. 31 2004: (so drunk in this pic)

after de drinks:


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 9, 2005)

So... here I am again 



And if for some reason this picture doesn't show up here..... (like I think it's gonna happen} click here  

Slide card & swap magic


And yes... I'm tall!!!


----------



## Noex (Jan 9, 2005)

here i am again, take exaclly 3mins ago:


----------



## basiK (Jan 10, 2005)

my ute... kinda crashed into the garage


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## K4k45hI (Jan 11, 2005)

Me in Denmark July 2004:

Me from about 5 mins ago:


----------



## Noex (Jan 12, 2005)

this is me again, with the powerful light behind me


----------



## Vertlain (Jan 12, 2005)

The only photos of me are from about 2 years ago... But I guess I still look kinda scary  U're lucky U can't see more of me on those


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 12, 2005)

i looked so weird in this pic.i just had to post it


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 13, 2005)

Another picture of myself....


----------



## Sayo (Jan 13, 2005)

my real pic is on page 3 or 4 but here another1 ^^;;

ph43r teh navy ninja! (with boobs & eyeliner)  XD


----------



## Hatake_Magus (Jan 14, 2005)

It's me!


----------



## GarraGirl (Jan 14, 2005)

found another pic of me


----------



## Sakura_Momo (Jan 16, 2005)

This is me.



​


----------



## Kurau (Jan 16, 2005)

aha  

and me as a ninja!


----------



## KillerShinobi (Jan 16, 2005)

new pic...dont laugh lol


----------



## .SasuSaku. (Jan 16, 2005)

O>O


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 17, 2005)

me in my car wit my lil bro behind me


i posted this one b4... iam 7 or 8 years old here... my lil bro in the back.


----------



## Crucifixation (Jan 18, 2005)

-hides- 
I am the one in the middle.


----------



## YaoiRanger (Jan 18, 2005)

*Be Scared..*

Well here is me...




As Small and Retarded ( i look ) they are... thats me... YaoiRanger.


----------



## Vaporbomb (Jan 18, 2005)

theres always a thread like this here...... anyway, "The blue haired demon", The "Vaporbomb" himself:

The ex and I



More of me and a few others can be found here


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 18, 2005)

me = this picture!  :


----------



## Rickjames (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Sketchy (Jan 19, 2005)

Just to prove the fact that Jiraya Ero Senjin and me are actually real twin brothers I post a picture of us together here.
I am the one on the right looking down and on the left is offcourse Jiraya Ero Senjin  .




MayB it isn't to obvious but we are twin brothers  .


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jan 19, 2005)

Gah, do i have to? 

Me before i had my hair cut:


Me now my hair is short:

(Bad Picture ^^^)

If anyone wants to try and do an Anime conversion all i can say is:

Do Your Worst 

Im an ugly git...


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 19, 2005)

Time for a new pic...


----------



## gakidou (Jan 20, 2005)

i just got a haircut... it's a normal hairstyle this time ^^ so i decided to post up some new poses =p


HAIL TO THE PUPPY EYES... ON UR KNEES!


u narutoforum ppl make me smile =)


according to kakashi_fangirl, i'm scandalous =p... so decided to do express my scadalous attitude awkwardly...


----------



## Jun (Jan 21, 2005)

me testing my cel phone's cam yesterday:


this was 1 hour ago:


----------



## warumono (Jan 21, 2005)

Fear my ugliness! ​


----------



## Eeky (Jan 21, 2005)

Just me.

-Kris


----------



## .SasuSaku. (Jan 21, 2005)

eyes


----------



## aslan (Jan 21, 2005)

new one of me on the way to go out dancing with some friends we got a littel peckish and decided to stop at subway 



I'm the one in the middle right (me and the girl next to me where spliting a foot long sub and we kept trying to figure out what to have on it and at one point ended up doing some lindy steps in the line up while we waited for or sub to toast)


----------



## Narutosama (Jan 22, 2005)

*Lets see if this works....*



Yesss it worked........yea i have a messy den people and i just got home from a sake partie  
Dont ya just loooove sake?..........


----------



## kane_x (Jan 22, 2005)

Took some new pics of me just now for the heck of it since my sister had invaded the pc and refused to go away...   
Having siblings is so annoying when you still live at home...


----------



## .:Solidsnake:. (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow everyone looks norma/cooll, i thought everyone would be dead geeky  , nyways heres moi:

NGP Album
Me posing 

NGP Album
Me and my favourite game (metal gear solid 3)

NGP Album
Me staring at the cam


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, that person who said I was a 'Foxy Lady' was obviously smokin' TEH cheeba.

Oh and it's pretty old and I obviously didn't groom myself well that day.


----------



## Hatake_Magus (Jan 25, 2005)

oh noes the many expressions of me:




keke feel free to post comments good or bad doesn't matter to me


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 25, 2005)

oh my, its pictures of my computer back in August 2004 =]

narutoppc < oh my, its a comrade msn chat =o

Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 25, 2005)

my room, August 2004 *shines teeth* 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2005)

At last, at long last, A DECENT PIC!!!

with my cutest thing EVA, my kitty jara 


and me waiting for the univeristy bus( my car broke down...AGAIN) to go to capmus, its at 8 am, thank god for coffee


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2005)

more moejo-ness, though this pic is by overshadowed by Dani's kawwainess (not that i mind  )



and i smile alot 
"dont worry be happy!"
and thats not a guy bracelt, its the Armstrong "LiveStron" bracelt, the money for buying it goes to cancer research , see ladies, im okay looking (not really just play along  ) AND i care. sigh what more do you want?


----------



## basiK (Jan 26, 2005)

me today......im feeling very very very sick.....bored.....melancholy......suicidal.... randomly surprised......i think i need more panadol! but....
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC

...I ALREADY ATE ALL THE PANADOLS!!.... =[
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC

...hmmmm maybe i shouldnt of ate all the 36 tablets at once...  
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC

...aggHHgg wtf!! i cant feel my legss.... !!!!
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC

...*dies*
Naruto Online Nice Guy Pose FC


----------



## Jargien (Jan 26, 2005)

Dam I look like something I don't like

Thies were taken only about 5 mins ago by my crappy webcam...


----------



## Tau (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## MechaTC (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, ok.  Here's my picture for real.


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## SippingFallenRaindrops (Jan 26, 2005)

Ew. It's me >.<


----------



## KK (Jan 27, 2005)

meh everyone is posting their pics, i might as well too, tis an old one =]


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Jan 27, 2005)

Had to cut out my friend.. she didn't wan't her pic online  
and yes.. you have my permission to make fun of me all you want


----------



## Swirlyeyedsamurai (Jan 27, 2005)

It's not the most flattering picture. . .but it's the only recent one I've got where I'm not wearing my nasty white spandex color guard uniform.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 27, 2005)

Heyheyhey. O:
Me = camwhore.  For you people only!


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 28, 2005)

So, this is me, but when I was in highschool hahaha, this pic was taken aprox. 3 years ago.



This one is only about a year old  with my friends


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Jan 28, 2005)

rawr! xD


here's me and my friends at 7:00am trying to be seductive...key word is: *TRYING*


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2005)

moi


in my usual happy mode 

 ! look at the hendrix pic in my avy and at my pic, do we look similiar? or have i been looking at the pc for too long?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a pic 'bout 2 years ago,me gat hair now


----------



## lokki_7_85 (Jan 29, 2005)

ok so here is a recent pic of me taken like two days ago


and umm here is my cat


----------



## Saint of Swords (Jan 30, 2005)

My friend was tricked into thinking there was a stripper coming to his birthday.
Now who would make up a silly thing like that?^^


----------



## chamelean75 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm the girl in all gray on the far right.


----------



## bagachips4 (Jan 30, 2005)

well this is my first post, just wanted to let everyone know what i look like before i start joining in on their conversations, well here it is, im on the very right in the maroon shirt.



i hope i did it right ...


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 30, 2005)

Me at Venice.



and me at Antique Rome


----------



## ChrisJDragoon (Jan 30, 2005)

Me and my best friend Steph at my prom spring 2004
Walter
Me after a haircut in early january 2005
Walter

Me an my best friend doug after we whooped his team in the Island Championship semi-finals
Walter an Doug.jpg

Me at Steph's house
Walter


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Jan 31, 2005)

after seeing his prom pic, I just had to share my homecoming pic with one of my best guy friends : ​


----------



## Saint of Swords (Jan 31, 2005)

Im gonna regret this..
Oh well..me relaxing in thailand^^


----------



## lucky (Jan 31, 2005)

big sis, me, lil bro, other lil bro, lil sis.


my parents are like rabbits.


----------



## Askani (Feb 1, 2005)

i believe it's time to post my pic:


----------



## wowwyv2 (Feb 1, 2005)

ME AT HOME 


ME AT SOME PARK


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 1, 2005)

Me in a somewhat "full length" mirror!!  It was kinda dark so I have one with flash and one without flash (brightened em up considerably in photoshop).





and omg It's my dumpster cat, STINKY!!!  He came from a dumpster.  Isn't he awesome?


----------



## enkie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just some random new pics.


Hanging out in the East Village one cold winter night (and slightly drunk haha).  Im the one in the middle.




Just a weeee bit crazy.


----------



## emi (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmm...okay. :/


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 1, 2005)

IT'S THE 10 MINTUE WALK AROUND MY STREET PICS!!! |= 






 <-- Corner Store I go too


----------



## Saint of Swords (Feb 2, 2005)

->ME, on my holiday in Thailand

 -> Random drunk people on a party....


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 3, 2005)

Deviantart NejiHina club

=\


----------



## Zero260 (Feb 3, 2005)

taken this summer



new pic of car


----------



## Morgan inactive (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll just post some pics of me from Ushicon, since that's all thats currently on my photobucket account. 

This is me in costume on Saturday at Ushicon. Guess which character I am! 


And this is me in normal clothes-well, a dress. It was for a formal dance I was going to that was the same night as Ushicon, at the same place....lol. 



It was so funny! I went back down to the con after the ball to look for my friends and said hi to some people, and they were like ... "Who are you??" Didn't recognize me as a girl. lol.


----------



## emi (Feb 3, 2005)

tis the truth. ne?


----------



## mow (Feb 4, 2005)

More moejo pics! XD

1:-experessing my eternal fanboysim and my unhealthy attraction to coldplay >.> and chris martin...damn he looks fine! XD


2. Hendrix moment ,  can play 2 full minutes of Voodo child decently, even thoguh the song is 13 minutes long XD

3. Playing "Rose Parade" by elliott smith, if i ever had a theme song, this song would be it

"you say its a sight worht seeing
but everyone's interest is stronger than mine
and when they clean up the streets
Ill be the only shit that left behind"

I know i look very serious and depressed, Elliott does that to me.


----------



## mow (Feb 4, 2005)

*I am a cam whore*



			
				enkie said:
			
		

> LOL, moe, that pic of you being Hendrix is brilliant.


due to popular demand, part 2 of my hendirx groove 



and here i am with in my fav spot in the apartemnt, under my beatles and john lennon posters, the lennon poster has the lyircs for "imagine" written on it


----------



## Swirlyeyedsamurai (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta share some pics of the color guard. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm middle row, far right. The pyramid is an end-of-season tradition.   


Our not so straight diagonal. Some of those girls couldn't march 8 to 5 if their lives depended on it. Oh, and I'm in front. 


The super-nifty rock & roll turn. why it's called that, I'll never know.


----------



## Carameline (Feb 5, 2005)

*Hey!!*

Hehe, I'm a newb, but here's me:



Yes, point and laugh at the newb


----------



## Danny (Feb 6, 2005)

wow im suprised by the bag lighting!!

breaking my own neck

narutard


----------



## happygolucky (Feb 6, 2005)

ok here i am again posting the same pic because some people said that they couldnt see my last pic so here it is again(using dif website)

im the one getting glomped by one of my best friends


oh, and dont mind the blue dot in the pic, i was messin around with my paint program


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2005)

Dark Horse

it's Babbo! Run For your LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kotetsu Hagane (Feb 6, 2005)

First pics for you guys


----------



## Yamazuya (Feb 7, 2005)

behold the sexiness that is me!....or not...anyway, some old pic:


----------



## DevilHaku (Feb 7, 2005)

Heres a picture of me,  behind me is one of my walls in my room.
You can check on the progress of my friend's talent going on wall here: 
*
Rikudou sennin FC
Rinnegan FC
KOR FC 
Zetsu FC
Konan FC
*  
I'll post new pictures of neji and a finished rock soon, after haku is done.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2005)

It's an old picture but who cares ! 
C'est moi, now I have longer hair =\


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 7, 2005)

OLD ass pictures of me


----------



## Crucifixation (Feb 7, 2005)

After seeing this, your stomach would hereby protest against your body.


----------



## ErikKoekkoek (Feb 7, 2005)

Guess I'll hop on the bandwagon...

So...

This is me...



What?

Fine, fine... (I couldn't resist that one, sorry)

THIS is me.

Avert your eyes now...

No? Well here we go.



Yes, I do quite enjoy sticking my tongue out at the camera. I do that often... I gotta have a hobby, eh? And excuse the crappy quality, it was taken with a mobile phone.


----------



## GarraGirl (Feb 7, 2005)

me again..... a friend of mine took this picture of me by surprise...


----------



## Tenkai (Feb 7, 2005)

I might aswell post...This picture of me is old, and it's when I would wear my glasses like I should. I don't have my webcam set up to my computer right now to take a better one or a more recent one, since my hair is a bit shorter now.


----------



## Bubs(old) (Feb 7, 2005)

Meet Bubs and her puppy, Pixie 



That's a bad picture, here's a better one:


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Feb 7, 2005)

Pic of me I just took. Like I said, not the best quality, but that's my webcam for ya...


----------



## UltraJounin (Feb 8, 2005)

Taken this past summer in DC


Taken at the end of August in Toronto, while practicing Kage Bunshin!


----------



## Hatake_Magus (Feb 8, 2005)

Mardi Gras pix from this weekend, feel free to comment  
Me: 

Ah crap I had more but I cancelled my phone service yesterday for a new one and all my pix were on my virgin mobile webspace =[


----------



## Yaman (Feb 9, 2005)

yup its me!!!  



Me after getting socked in the face with a baseball, Im lookin pretty good


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 10, 2005)

Hamming it up! 

I'm bored posting me, so here's my cat (Silly Penni, you can't eat the fake tree).


----------



## Racheal (Feb 10, 2005)

after digging around for the lost usb cord for my digital camera, I found it, so I have pictures:

me at my Grad last year:

it's actually a digital photograph, of an actual photograph, so that's why it's kinda blurrly. Too lazy to go downstairs and scan it XD

one of the few times I have actually liked my hair :S

and me 5 minutes ago with my Naruto plushie:


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 10, 2005)

The ninja comes forth.


----------



## basiK (Feb 10, 2005)

an very old pic @ school

yea i love school....


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2005)

Yo here I go, me on archaeology trip, I am the guy holding the pottery.


----------



## Saint of Swords (Feb 11, 2005)

My good old pal and the last line of defense against the nazi rats trying to take over the world...


And just because i like to show off, some pics from my very cool room!




Ow yeah im the Saint of Swords! XD


----------



## abfluvver (Feb 11, 2005)

sasgafdasdpigtails


----------



## demonicduck (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Squirrel King (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## MistaCreepy (Feb 13, 2005)

Brand new pic!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 13, 2005)

Okay. It's time I post my pics here. No laughing or I WILL kill you 


And yes, I changed light/ colors a bit to make them look... err... different. >D
Me @ mah place



Last pic. And no comments about my... choice of clothing and style that goes with it. Goth ofcourse XD.


----------



## lady_ivan (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## lady_ivan (Feb 13, 2005)

and let me add 2 more lol


----------



## Jun (Feb 14, 2005)

me cruisin' with my lovely dog sulia in my car around the island....


then me half drunk....


then me half mad and half sleepy:


----------



## StoneWalker (Feb 14, 2005)

.....

this thread exists? o.0;;


*omg* you guys are SUCH camera sluts. can't any of you guys pimp up a little? dress down and smile, biatch!


yes, the pimp of the ball *tooth sparkle* .n___n.





and, when I was sick  -___-;;  poor me  (teh hat pwnz you)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2005)

Yummy.


----------



## Caso (Feb 14, 2005)

Here are som pics when i was a little boy in maryland (us):

And another!

And another!

a little coke comercial i made a while ago when me and the boys where at a LAN:

And another!

a little tag of me for my fans :

And another!


----------



## Duomaxwell (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is me

Enjoy it or lump it


----------



## Natasha (Feb 15, 2005)

this is me


----------



## Zyned (Feb 15, 2005)

This is me, please pretend like it's not taken with an Eyetoy.


----------



## Keira (Feb 15, 2005)

behold the thruth behind the randomness and the newly innerspamwhore

Ha ha, just kidding.
*kicks DC* I look dark in it, damn that flash.

That pic is like 4 months old since now I have shorter hair. but not matter, I don't think that I could change that much in 4 months, can I?


----------



## Cosinus (Feb 15, 2005)

Meh, that's me...as I must admit, my Webcam is not sooo good...




Deleted the last two because of the stupid tags and all... 
Ah yes, the reason you don't see my long hair is because I wear a hairline


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes! I am an attention whore!
It's time again for KnK to throw some more pictures out, since Cinnabon want's "more pictures" I had my friend bring over a few. They all SUCKED but here are some that aren't horrible~

Me trying out weird stuff...​


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Feb 16, 2005)

Random Pics xD





and yes, I am aware that those pictures aren't that great, but they make me laugh


----------



## skunkworks (Feb 16, 2005)

You're both incredibly attractive. Scrumptious. Guess I'll thrown mine in.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 16, 2005)

Again c'est moi, this cam sucks =P



Hmmm don't I look alot like Sketchy


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 16, 2005)

Bwahahaha now some uber foolish pics of me .(me @abnormalmode)

Sketchy for President!!



Hmm me having a second thought whether I had to go on that picture with that dude   .


----------



## Shimizu_miharu (Feb 16, 2005)

gah, well..heres me..ages ago..@_@




Bah


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2005)

In my quest to be come the ultimate cam whore, my bro and I (dotn mind him, he's always a baka XD he was wearing Mardis Gras masks  and dont comment about my hair >.< its in despartae need of re-braiding, bu alas, im broke


----------



## Jun (Feb 16, 2005)

my first pic on the internet (taken in 1995, hence the black & white)


me (age 18) holding up my fave saiyan (vegeta of course)


----------



## Phoenixke (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah yeah


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 17, 2005)

Cellphoto pics by the Punk of Bushido.


----------



## princies (Feb 17, 2005)

cool phone right??i love it haha soo high resolution )
me!..before i go..anyway to clarify i do not have any other pictures of me in this account its my bro's


----------



## Zhongda (Feb 17, 2005)

w00h00

this onw lil blurry!
w00h00


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

me summer 04

my cousin and her cat dores =D


(just had to show something fuzzy) ;/


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2005)

zip*

HihihihAHAHHAHAHA HEHEHEHEHEHE  HOHOHOH


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Feb 18, 2005)

I took this myself just seconds ago   
Just wanted to let everybody shower in my wacky gloryness.  :


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok this is me and my beloved cousins! (By now you might know I'm the girl in pink or I'll kill U all!)



And this is me, just two halloweens ago, I'm dressed up like Wednesday Adams!!


----------



## lovelexi (Feb 19, 2005)

XD.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 19, 2005)

Mini pic of me...

​  :rofl

:: lolz ::


----------



## bern (Feb 19, 2005)

well thats mi........hehee...


----------



## DazedNConfused (Feb 19, 2005)

Oops, wrong pic


----------



## Havok (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello world... ^^




​


----------



## GL_Sasuke (Feb 19, 2005)

*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*

Do I win?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 20, 2005)

i prefer meh short hairstyle O=
anyway i spoke to a friend of mine and asked if she still had some pics from a previous holidays and,..SHE DID! \^.^/
already saw this 1 (fill up for the max of 3 images) ;]


----------



## Havok (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice pics N@Sc! *glomps*

My new hat!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 20, 2005)

weeeeee ;>


----------



## Katsura (Feb 20, 2005)

Kthxbai

I'm to the right btw

Kthxbai again

Mmmkz I decided to add one from Newyears Eve



Left...

kthxbai2uall


----------



## Misa-chan (Feb 21, 2005)

hi


----------



## Blue (Feb 21, 2005)

One last bit of attention whoring from me:


Camping with ex-best friend Kelly: (me on left)



Getting ready for a dance:



Sexy picture, resized to nothing:


----------



## Ddark (Feb 21, 2005)

This is me. Its a picture I took of myself a couple of weeks (a month?) ago, for another forum thing. sry about the blur. 

Bow to my holy beard! (This is what I get if I don't shave daily... yeah, im 16...)


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Feb 21, 2005)

me and my best friend cross-eyed xD hahahahaha (and for those that don't know me, i'm on the right) I look more retarded then cross-eyed though lol xD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 21, 2005)

are you? ARE YOU?

ure flashed =E


----------



## Jikoo (Feb 21, 2005)

This is me in all my glory (?)




Be gentle


----------



## ThiefKing (Feb 21, 2005)

Whoo, it's a me, this was taken...eh...3-4 weeks ago I guess, I had to use a camera from the graphic arts class that I'm in cause I seem to be too poor to afford my own camera...Damn money and all it's pros...   Anyway, this is me...please ignore the zit on my chin   

Here is the number one reason. 
^ trying to look badass...not really working...


Edit: Pic was WAAAAAAAY too big!


----------



## abfluvver (Feb 21, 2005)

I can't let KnK or Sayoko out-pic-whore me!
So here:


----------



## Jun (Feb 21, 2005)

well..... here's a little more of the ugliest male pic-whore of the forums! 

showing off my Superman vinnie:



bitting of the side of the frame: (yea.... ridiculous me)


without the damned thing: (these were taken at 12:10am, i was too tired to smile)


----------



## skunkworks (Feb 22, 2005)

Caption contest?


----------



## Havok (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm a Camwhore? to Abfluvver! 







More coming later. ^,^


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 22, 2005)

Link


----------



## Sayo (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Jun (Feb 22, 2005)

I just took this @ work with my cel phone:

That's my office neighbor, the annoyin' Andy... ?_?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 22, 2005)

woohoo, more pics O_<


 a time when i dyed my hair... im blond currently....might change again though xD



it was a hot summer,...in holland, can u believe that.. =\\


----------



## Yaman (Feb 22, 2005)

me in ohio with a new york shirt @_@


----------



## basiK (Feb 22, 2005)

represent yo


----------



## DosuKinuta (Feb 22, 2005)

fraid to see my pic your all gonna have to give me page veiws at ....


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm unhappy because it was really hot and I had to pose for a stupid photo. unfortunately its the only one I have....


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 22, 2005)

*OMFG VASH IS POSTING PICTURES*


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 22, 2005)

SRY FOR THE DISCUSSION BUT

OMGWTFBBQ!~!!!#!one111


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 22, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> OMGWTFBBQ!~!!!#!one111


Kindly NEVER FUCKING DO THAT AGAIN.


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 22, 2005)

again sorry for discussion.

and, sorry, shock factor :x


----------



## Grommet (Feb 22, 2005)

Why the use of such foul language? You really shouldnt say such things, theres alot of younger kids here reading this stuff.

Oh and some of these chicks are hotness


----------



## Blutkind (Feb 22, 2005)

Hm...agreed. Grom is pretty cute. 


myself and my fiance.


----------



## Grommet (Feb 22, 2005)

glasses and headphones.

Wow you guys r hawt!


----------



## DosuKinuta (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonderrrrr....



duddeee...
I should get a  new pic with me with my hair cut... or maybe with my beanie on... its cool and shhhh....tuff


----------



## skunkworks (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it's time to bring back the ninja pictures.


----------



## DarkBlueNitsuj (Feb 23, 2005)

Introducing the newcomer...me!



Umm...what are you guys looking at? 



hey! hey! hey! I'm gonna be the number one ninja! You GUYS dont SCARE ME!



hmm..this is so troublesome thinking.



NNOOOOOO! The quiz TODAY!!!!


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm i guess I can also post another pic.....if whas from last saturday.
I whas riding my bike, going to a pub with friends....No it's not westside!!!


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Feb 23, 2005)

me in a moonbounce airhouse this past summer.

im on the right in this one...
StoneWalker's Rock Lee

and more...
StoneWalker's Rock Lee
StoneWalker's Rock Lee

the night's end...
StoneWalker's Rock Lee
StoneWalker's Rock Lee


----------



## Ch0zen (Feb 23, 2005)

not the earliest pic, but not old either, taken last august.
oh, and sketchy, nice representin the East there!


----------



## ThiefKing (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, it's me in all my wannabe-sexay glory!


Click here


----------



## Lil Cease (Feb 23, 2005)

man...I ish haawwwwtttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thats me looking all dazed like always...


----------



## lor (Feb 24, 2005)

gah tired :<



WHAT YA TALKING BOUT!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Stop Spamming!!!!!
> post only darn pics here =S
> there's a pic discuss thread for the chit chat =\



I WILL!

Okay story time:
I went to Jockey's Ridge at the Outer Banks (Its a national park with BIG sand dunes).  Everyone there is running and jumping down the sand dunes because its fun.  So I decide to follow suit...


My friend took that picture and I was pretty pleased with it, until just after that picture I lost my footing and slammed head first into the sand dune and ended up rolling all the way down.  Of course I needed a picture of the aftermath, so here it is.

I AM THE SANDMAN!!!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 24, 2005)

errr =|



terrifying eh!?


----------



## Imena (Feb 24, 2005)

sorry tis a small pic...but im a small person..lolz


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 24, 2005)

So many moody, EMO people.  Let's lightin' up the mood a bit!   

Yeah that's Daily Show in the background.


----------



## Bridget (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok...... here's mine, if anyone cares.


----------



## DivineDelphi00 (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, here are some of my senior pictures...the quality is kinda bad, but whatever...
Kettles and Kisses

Here are some from Halloween at my school with my two best friends, who I also happen to share the same name with...I'm the one on the left in each, ie: the pirate   
Kettles and Kisses
Kettles and Kisses

Aaaand just to round it off, some random ones... the first is from the lip synch contest (we did Rocky Horror, I was Magenta) and the second is from one of those photo places at Islands of Adventure in Universal.  I'm the one in the front right...Kettles and Kisses


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2005)

I've put this off, but here's the one set of pictures of myself that I own.  Someone took pictures of this fight I got into with my GF's stalker.  I practiced some jui-jitsu on the fellow.  *shrug*  They don't really do me justice, but... *shrug*


----------



## Nono (Feb 25, 2005)

here's my picture taken last year.


----------



## Blue (Feb 25, 2005)

HAHA Celine, PH34R teh BRACES!!! I will Out-picwhore you SOME DAY
PH34R!!!!

^ I had no idea the person I was having an e-war with over Gaara looked so nice. Just a BIT of guilt now.

I think I was 16-17 in these pictures. Not really sure.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 25, 2005)

Zip*

Removed


----------



## Havok (Feb 25, 2005)

Last Halloween


Regular me


Me being attacked by my cat​


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 25, 2005)

ok.  finally got some stuff scanned

baking at christmas


hanging ornaments with my bro (whited him out cause he'd kill me if he knew I posted him online:


me and dumpster cat sleeping/watching tv:


me and dumpster again:


edit:  so large.. oops.  o well.  I have four more gotta go now for like thirty min


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 25, 2005)

me and my cousin (whited out of course) batman owns...shut up:


dumpster cat at christmas with a bow on (my mom did it):


my cat gief wearing his cape i made him a while ago:


cat gief again with cape:


----------



## mmzrmx (Feb 25, 2005)

here 

me and my edited paint eye(no idea how the hell that happened)


----------



## flashfacer (Feb 25, 2005)

Me today.  Playing guitar for the dancing sea monkey on my new acoustic.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 26, 2005)

weeeeeeee, weekend, sucha wonderfull time, espacially when u can see you're friends ^_^
took advantage of some1 and abused his camera....gne gne >]

look at the awesome akatsuki like nail polish (;


kukuku, lesbo wannabe action :>


blaaaaaaah, being a retard O:


----------



## KK (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok, my turn to be a pic whore. Here is one of me and my friends at the bowling alley. I'm the one in the sweater doing something strange and unknown at the time. 

Ban Policy


----------



## NarutoAddict (Feb 26, 2005)

Bleh can anyone tell me If I am like ugly or not lol don't worry I won't mind if you are honest ^_^ and yes that is a pikachu in the backround but what makes up for it is those handles you see above my right shoulder? those are my katanas muhahahaha


----------



## lucky (Feb 26, 2005)

at the club.


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Feb 26, 2005)

ok, here's me again 



The messy-haired girl in black in the upper first row


----------



## aslan (Feb 26, 2005)

went out to a private dance session with some friends and they took pics of me 
(none of me dancing tho)


----------



## OrphanBoy (Feb 26, 2005)

Oops, that was a boo boo up there.  My first post too.  Still getting used to this touchpad on my new laptop   

Here's me with my girl:


----------



## Tanthalos (Feb 27, 2005)

Due to pressure from Scen here are a couple of pics of me in my Atasuki robes.

*- iNaruto series -*
*- iNaruto series -*


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of me at my friend's promotion party last night.  Huzzah!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 27, 2005)

taken at 3AM last friday at my friends place, notice my originel scewqws up haircolour =x


taken last year, think it was late so forgive me for putting some odd meaningless line next to,. . . .me =I


me on bed,.... notice how little i am :xp

hmmm just noticed how crap that quality is.... =\


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2005)

Good times with a gigantic frying pan.


----------



## MikaeruNoJutsu (Feb 27, 2005)

This is SUCH a pose... Hehe, although it looks like I might actually do some physical labour... hehe yea right!



 I  miss my long curly hair ^^; Although I hated it while I had it...


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 27, 2005)

Myself with a buddy on Independence Day, coming back from NY.

Drinkin' with the fellas while enjoying Final Fantasy XI. I'm such a multitasker.


----------



## MikaeruNoJutsu (Feb 28, 2005)

This one is really recent... It was taken friday...


----------



## OrphanBoy (Feb 28, 2005)

hmm...seems like everyone's whoring it up like it's noone's biz.
this one's kinda old, i had it lying around devart:


----------



## Seraphim (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 28, 2005)

Real ramen suckas!!!


This one's in Hawaii.


And amazingly, I found a ramen spot in Paris!

Wish I had it right now...  :sad


----------



## Kaori Masako (Feb 28, 2005)

Randomness


----------



## Larethian (Feb 28, 2005)

some pics of me...



Don't ask...
and the second one


----------



## NarutoAddict (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok heres me again I took this one with my sidekick 2 as wel ^_ ^


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, this is a link for a picture a friend of mine took me, and  believe me... if in the last picture i had a messy hair, wait to see this one, and it's black and white!!!!


MoonBean's Manga Mausoleum


----------



## dyer8 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wonder if this will even work....

yea, its kinda old. and my hair is way short now... u can check it out  if u want (sorta hinata-ish in these, but i spike it up now...) woulda posted these up but... yea i have them hosted at yahoo which doesnt allow that or something....  
ohhh and i have my eyebrow pierced now... dang i need to update o.O


----------



## (\/)ugen (Mar 1, 2005)

... my hair ??


Me & my cuzz Maniac!!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2005)

Cam whore time!


A throwback DS.  This was a hell of a long time ago!


Bored!


Ice cream under the Eiffel Tower.


Uber cam whore pose.


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Mar 2, 2005)

Just a random picture of me:


----------



## Kaori Masako (Mar 2, 2005)

Really old one... 4 years ago, so young x_x


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2005)

More cam whore time, vatos!


Instant ramen, from Japan (I love you auntie!)


Beer beer the magical drink


Look, where's DS?


My bigass GC controller.


----------



## Seraphim (Mar 2, 2005)

Small one I found on my sisters phone... its so old. Damn my hair is short there.
And look at that soul patch. I am now clean shaven all the way 

--

OMG, I found a pic of my spider killing lazy bitch cat ^^


----------



## Gossamer (Mar 2, 2005)

<------ I am in my sig see!


----------



## Takeru! (Mar 2, 2005)

Doumo!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 3, 2005)

Random Donkey...


Oh my... (btw, that's all marker)  : 


All hail the mighty DS!!!


Wow... that was my birthday last year, i.e. Halloween


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Mar 4, 2005)

okays, pic time!!! good thing my friend went around takin pics of me. w00t! fear my uglyness!!!

lookin all shy


peace to teh camera!


went bowling with my friends, and lost another game...poo


another reason u shouldnt do drugs...


----------



## DarkBlueNitsuj (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmm..my hair grew longer already in just a week!   :sad 


Last week after a haircut, it was perfect the way i wanted it to be no matter how many people said How much I looks like a monk(check the link below), the less hair the less time to fix it in the morning before school but now... so troublesome.... 



BRB
*Gets  to cut my hair*


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 4, 2005)

ABF on the way to LMP's semi-formal (;


----------



## NinjaPimpstress (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok been A while since I posted a pic..thought I should update. This pic is of me and muh kitty Simba. He is really adorable huh. Excuse my ugliness. I came home sick that day and muh parents are evil...


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 5, 2005)

blurry


not blurry


Note: for vash....notice I have not shaven yet


----------



## DevilHaku (Mar 5, 2005)

Heres a new one of me, in my damn suit of power.


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 5, 2005)

me normal

me well still normal...


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Mar 5, 2005)

Me again ^^ just hours ago


----------



## NarutoDemon (Mar 5, 2005)

My freshman year at college. Bored and lonely:

​


----------



## Exerzet (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's a little picture of me


----------



## Sayo (Mar 6, 2005)

well we had since wednesday in holland alot of snow, no school though harhrhr >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2005)

From my Golf that I rolled on the Autobahn 3 years ago.  BLING!


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

Baby moejo 



Requested By ashy XD


----------



## UltraJounin (Mar 6, 2005)

Messing around in my room kage bunshin style!



Thinking...hard...


----------



## basiK (Mar 7, 2005)

its 3am
stoned & lost
not a good combo..

dont do it kids


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2005)

I R Keg King!



I know Kung Fu!


----------



## enkie (Mar 7, 2005)

Hehe, time to post some new pics...




Here are some of my amateur photography work:


----------



## vermilioN (Mar 7, 2005)

......


----------



## enkie (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok, I dont mean to be a picture whore.  Ok ok, I do mean to be one.  But I just took these pics yesterday and wanted to share!  And ahem, my messy bedroom is behind me.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 8, 2005)

Me and my sexy friend fiona...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's a semi-old one.   



For Suzu, since she's asked politely if I do ninjutsu in the army.  LOL!


Camwhore no jutsu!


----------



## Detri (Mar 9, 2005)

Me, ugly and boring as usual.


----------



## vermilioN (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2005)

Peer pressure made me do it...

There once was a time where I had hair, too.  :sad

*flashback to the year 2000*

Pic 1
For a fashion show at our dorms.  That's my ex in the back with the lion's mane. ^_^

Pic 2
T3h smex, har har har!

And one day, I heard Lara Croft was going to be at E3 2000, so I beat a lot of people up just to get in (well, not really.  my friend's dad worked for sony and got us passes!)


I had an infatuation with Lara Croft at the time as well.


I finally met her on her bike!  But she wasn't very impressed by the DS.


So I said F*CK YOU, kicked her off her bike, and took the eidos girls with me.  BOOYA!  Score 4 for the Donkey!


----------



## Jimnast (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's me, JEAN CLAUDE VAN DAMN I'm one ugly son of a bitch.


----------



## Jun (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok.. this would be some old pics of me. I wanted to upload the new ones, but that'll have to wait.

late @night:


me @ my last workplace with the feds:


umm... in da mornin'


----------



## Ch0zen (Mar 10, 2005)

Me looking crazy, iono why, I think I was nervous cuz I was gonna go paragliding for the first time, and water was all around me.


----------



## Dtothe3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Link removed

Im the one who has a sign stating "Cave Dwellers" whilst using a comp. Taken about 2 years ago.

I'm thinking this is such a bad idea...


----------



## Oldboy (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats me. 6 am or smtn.


----------



## Chrono27511 (Mar 10, 2005)

^^ Total hotness.  Seriously.

heres me with an odd facial expression.


----------



## Tetsu (Mar 11, 2005)

Me in the snow.


----------



## kane_x (Mar 11, 2005)

I got a haircut. A bit of a improvement for the better, I think.

Teh old me




Teh new me


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 11, 2005)

I got a feeling... I can't resist!

I'm doing the Europe trip this time.


Yeah, I met Lindsey Lohan there that night, too!



This is at Innsbruck in Austria.  I was pretty tipsy.


Munich at the Juliet statue.  Hold me...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 11, 2005)

That's me


----------



## Bubs(old) (Mar 11, 2005)

New pics!!




An older but good one... I'm in the center.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2005)

Heheh, I don't think you all know what it is to be a cam whore--or are ready to know what it is.

Anyhow, this is one of me from a couple years back, but I look almost the same(but taller).


----------



## Crucifixation (Mar 12, 2005)

Taken just today afternoon. Comments please! xD Ignore the bandages. I fell down.


----------



## Jordy (Mar 12, 2005)

Me in Austria... It was -15 Celcius... So thats the reason of the    < Look and the red cheeks


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 12, 2005)

Muhahahaha The living proof that Jiraya_ero_senjin and me are really twin bro's.....2 pics recently taken    !!!!!


Normal style.....



Kaki is looking sad because I slapped him and forced him to go on the picture....teh loserness pichhhturrrrrrr


----------



## KillerShinobi (Mar 12, 2005)

yea i need a life O_O new pics O_O





>_>

wooo bathroom mirror pics!


----------



## Jordy (Mar 13, 2005)

lol, its not a very good picture... okey not good at all but this was the way i wanted to get some colour on my skin and it worked very well. Im the one at the back. With the blue white Swimshort




A few days earlier in turkey.. Watching a transexual show.. it was great ( as you can see we had lots of fun ).


----------



## Sayo (Mar 13, 2005)

by now i assume u know im posting pics from random periods where i also sometimes had my hair dyed black :]

^ bitch + coat > you 

harhrhr x]

OMG, IM SMILYING o.o';;
oh and let's be clear on this . .


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 13, 2005)

And this one is happens to be when you're drunk with your gf and calamine lotion happens to be around...   

oh my...
I R T3H WINNAR!!111!!!oneone!


----------



## Angel Slayer (Mar 13, 2005)

I know im not that good looking, but here's a pic of me X_X.


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 13, 2005)

thats me holding my little sister back on my bday, i did some editing work on it so the colors (like my hair) are a little darker than in real life


----------



## Kaori Masako (Mar 14, 2005)

This one is at least 3 years old, tragically, Red Fusion is no longer availible to buy. So please give generously with your imports of this product.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Guess who is at the Doctor's office?


My cat, Penni!  My favorite cat of the two cats I own.


----------



## Ch0zen (Mar 14, 2005)

I was at Universal Studies in Florida at the time.
 THe big rotating globe thing is behind me


----------



## CatBurglar (Mar 14, 2005)

Okay well this is mine, but it's old, it's taken from December 2002. 



I kinda hate that pic, but it's the only one I had on my hosting site. My hair is much longer now (between my shoulder blades), a darker red (deep red) and I have a fringe (think Jennifer Garner's wig in Elektra). 
When I get my new portfolio pics done I'll post one of those if I can.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 14, 2005)

This post has been officially smexed by DS.


Hawt.


Word in the tank.


"What do you mean I have to show you, Suzu-chan?"

"Well... if you insist!" (this one is for you Amanda!   ) OMG... ^_^


----------



## N' FaMoS (Mar 14, 2005)

heres me, im obiously the guy, da lady is my mom, and da retarded gurl tryin to move out da pic is my lil cuz


----------



## Detri (Mar 15, 2005)

Axe owns me.


----------



## Jun (Mar 15, 2005)

Old pics.... but posted separately! (like promised)
dead <---this one is too big. ><


----------



## Maybe (Mar 15, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Word in the tank.


You're a 19 kilo?

Here's me


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG! Like Rho is finally posting a pic of herself :amazed Maybe more pics later!


----------



## CatBurglar (Mar 15, 2005)

Well what do you know? It's DiDom and I. (we are real life friends), that's us at my 21st birthday (it was a masked ball, we took the masks off a long time ago  )



(Please, don't swoon over him too much and feed his large ego...hehe, he's gonna kick my ass for that)


----------



## BarbNara (Mar 15, 2005)

That?s me with my "nice face pose" in my old school (when I was 18). But I haven?t changed very much, so there you go ^^.


----------



## Rendan (Mar 15, 2005)

BarbNara, you are too modest (eres bastante wapa )
Here, some mine, not good, because I?m not good

Trying to seem a bboy? 

Me With frien after loooong night, full of alcohol and...smoke


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 15, 2005)

Well,,,,(deep breath)...here's me @ my high school graduation, the only 'good' photo I could find for the moment:



BTW, BarbNara, my hunch for Spaniard girls was right, usted es muy hermosa.

Adios.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I have red hair now, so I look more like Mary Jane Watson, without the whole sexy thing




You're kiddin'?, you ARE sexy.

Sorry if i seem too forward, it's just, I like short-haired girls.

BTW, here's another one, from 1 month ago (plowing the snow out of my car)



Adios.


----------



## underopiate (Mar 16, 2005)

*my azz*


years ago

weeks ago

tonight!


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 16, 2005)

last year, i wasn't at my best but that's how i sometime look like haha!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2005)

More stupidity from me!




Yay hooters girls.


Dreams of smex. ^_^


----------



## lady_ivan (Mar 16, 2005)

my pic in my siggy so there i am (im da gurl just in case ur confused n think im da guy)


----------



## Kaori Masako (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah... don't mind the socks.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Donkey Show, here's me and my old school tank:


----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2005)

After tearing apart my room and car for ANY pictures of me, I have to stoop to new lows.  Here is my college ID picture.  It was taken two years ago,  Don't I look the very model of a genius?  A true reflection into a man's soul...


----------



## Sayo (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2005)

I tried to become a shaolin monk today... didn't work out when I did it by myself... :sad


----------



## diDom (Mar 17, 2005)

*It's me, Hottie no Samurai*

Okay, here we go...



That's Michelle and I... I'm the guy... not called Michelle...



That's a more recent one of us again, with my short hair...



...and that's me being UGLY! WHAT IS THAT THING ON MY UPPER LIP!?!?!?

(Feel free to coo and admire at the previous too... all compliments welcome)


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 17, 2005)

Early morning blues.


Pink Shirt today.


And my camera, in scale with a normal cd.


----------



## dylate (Mar 18, 2005)

:


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2005)

me getting ready to go to work

^notcie the resemblence --> :

and no, im not high


----------



## silviar (Mar 18, 2005)

Haha, I found a picture of myself!


----------



## Violence Fight (Mar 18, 2005)

*Circa March 02'*(With Ex GF)

*Circa Mid-late 03'*


*Circa October 28th, 2004*(at Halloween party/friends bands concert)


----------



## Leto (Mar 18, 2005)

ME!


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 18, 2005)

oh what the hell...
pics in folders didn't work somehow so i just made a print screen :/


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Yay, my DS has told me that YOU love me 



New awesome purple shirt.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2005)

I know I have posted some pics before, but I have been inspired by DS's camwhoreyness. Here goes:

Me before an interview, in all my un-ironed, pineapple headed goodness:
[img=http://img183.exs.cx/img183/894/merainterview6tx.th.jpg]

Me before a dinner (the only occasion on which I have EVER worn a suit):
[img=http://img183.exs.cx/img183/173/pimpcloseup9cj.th.jpg]
(And no, I am not cocky--I was told to do a "pimp" pose, and that's the best I've got, lol.

Me at my 21st birthday, about to double-fist some uber-scrumptious drinks at Island's: [img=http://img183.exs.cx/img183/4355/anticipationofdoublefisting7am.th.jpg]

Me actually double fisting said drinks and enjoying myself a great deal (as my friend looks on in horror): 

Me inhaling my free cake, courtesy of Islands (the napkin is shamelessly promoting them for no real reason): 

EDIT: Post had too many pics. More below...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2005)

Very drunk, doin' tha monkey faaaaace!: 

Still very drunk, pretending I am the Incredible Hulk (to my friend's dismay): 

In my hat that might be a size too small (plz get the reference Moe! PLZ!!! ): 

EDIT: Le sigh...again, too many pics. More below (mods, plz don't kill me! Moe-sama, protect me *begs*)...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2005)

To ensure that this will be the last post for a while, some pics are linked and others are "


----------



## Marikunin (Mar 19, 2005)

that's me.....with a hat.


----------



## CatBurglar (Mar 20, 2005)

It's Chalies Angels. hehe, just kidding. I found another pic of my friends and myself. (I'm the red head on the right, for those just in hehe). 

Think this was taken last year.


----------



## aslan (Mar 20, 2005)

ok I did a dance workshop on march 11thu to 13th and guess what?
someone caught me on camera 

so by request of moe 
aslan dancing!!!

heres one of me going into a 360 swing out (I was inbetween the 2 and 3 of 8 steps)


here's me doing a little shine after comming out of a 360 swing out


mmmm I love cuddle baskets.... sexy


----------



## aslan (Mar 20, 2005)

in the background 


and caught while I was not looking


----------



## voom (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's the link, i don't know how to post a pic..  :sad


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 21, 2005)

Check out my new Akamaru hat!


----------



## DeviousNL (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi there, I'm quite new to this board, but i've read quite some threads already. Time to make a little contribution myself.

This is me  :



See you on the boards!


----------



## Perish (Mar 21, 2005)

Let us all laugh at my dorkiness.   
I love Kankuro... He's my homie from way back in tha day so I try and sport his style to the best of my ability... I jock Kankuro.

*EDIT: Notice my terribly unkept facial hair. In a week I'll look less like Kankuro and mor like Grizzly Adams.*


----------



## Kashii (Mar 22, 2005)

heres picture of me... from like three nights ago lol... don mind the hat...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 22, 2005)

jackal got new pics! 

i shave my head...just the sides

*ZIP*

mi hungry! im jackal! FEED ME OR PAY!

*ZIP*

edit: they are gone now >)


----------



## Sakura Haruno (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Arainami (Mar 23, 2005)

This is me...  It's a link, cus' I don't know how to post a pic  ​

Fixed it for you. ^_^ -KK


----------



## Mendirez (Mar 25, 2005)

thx shunsui


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Mar 25, 2005)

heres me at cedar point 1 or 2 years ago... yea i lost track. im the goofy one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2005)

This what happens when you take too many shots of tequila on your birthday.



The thing is... I don't remember that at all. >.<


----------



## Shinobu inactive (Mar 26, 2005)

Me a couple days ago, I cut my hair so no more of that. :sad 

The Captain vs. Seras


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Mar 26, 2005)

New pics!!! That I took with my new digi camera my dad got me for my b-day gift! ^^  :Bouncey: 

My eye w/out eyeliner (nothing special really lol)


My camera (you can see my fingers haha)


MY SUPER KOOL POWER!!!!11!!!ONEONE!!!SHIFT+1 ( :lol:    )


----------



## captainrice (Mar 26, 2005)

That's me like last year graduating from middle school so thats like almost 1 year old i dont know where my other pics went.

EDIT: and this is my wonderful g/f


----------



## Lammy (Mar 26, 2005)

Ah what the hell, may as well join in. PS: Not emo, was like this before that. Foo'




Ooh and here's me and the chums at a club. I'm the 6 foot 2 guy with the bandana.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Mar 27, 2005)

this is a weird pic. the pic was from several months ago and i like the name of this particular product. you cant go wrong with a name like Goo-goo.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Mar 27, 2005)

This is meeeeeee

Dont make fun of it


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Mar 27, 2005)

CAMERA WHORE HERE! LOL Well I took these pics today I was jumping on my bed. Haha


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Mar 27, 2005)

Time for me to post a new pic....

A little bit dark, but here it is


----------



## Poopahd (Mar 28, 2005)

Pics of Mr.P


Me with the glass, and Hatakemax' finger   


Me and my bottle of scotch( which is now finished :sad )


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Mar 28, 2005)

this was this past winter break. getting ready for a downtown lights adventure. im wearing the black coat and headband.


----------



## Darky (Mar 28, 2005)

gonna regret this but here it is anyway taken quite awhile ago i think i lost a lil weight since but anyway here it is 
please dont laugh


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Mar 28, 2005)

More pics!







I was sleeping in this one..lol


----------



## Onwa (Mar 28, 2005)

Well.. i finally decided to scare you all and post my pics. Don't kill.. lol. 

This is me and my cousin. Meh.. i love him.. XD


This is me and my cousin.... again... XD XD 



And this is.. well... me (aka Onwa - psycho) XD XD


----------



## Remco05 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well this is me, I just bought a guitar and my sister wanted a picture of me "playing" on my guitar... wish I had something else, but it's the only pic I have


----------



## ubernoob (Mar 28, 2005)

oh well im bored here's me at my grandma's on easter.  the egg in my shirt is actualy part of the easter egg hunt my family does.  lol it was like the last one to be found and i just sad there.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 29, 2005)

.........


----------



## Sunao Fujimori (Mar 29, 2005)

..Me.... in Washington... =_= Half-asleep and pissed off.


----------



## Kay-san (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah... didn't much feel like smiling.


----------



## DesertLily (Mar 29, 2005)

Kay-san.....you look SO much like this guy in my English class!

And here are a couple pictures of me....One of them is 2 years old, the other is from a month ago.


----------



## Noex (Mar 29, 2005)

latest pic on me, with my dead serious look


----------



## Kakashi the Cyclops (Mar 29, 2005)

erm ... *couch* 
this pdf file  
ugly meh .. *runs and hides*


----------



## Deidara (Mar 29, 2005)

~here ya go~

Link removed

BEAUTIFUL. isn?t it? XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2005)

Random picture time!


I think I was scared of something here, I dunno. >.<


Myself and some girl... who I should remember her name but I cant. >.<


Dude, it was like... thiiiiiis small!!! But I forget what we were talking about. (I don't think we were talking about me... >.< )


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 30, 2005)

DS get ready for the camwhore wars.
End of riding season last year.


----------



## Poopahd (Mar 30, 2005)

This is what I do when i'm bored...


I got a new bottle of scotch too  happy happy


----------



## Sunslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

[/IMG]

This is me on one of those sticky Israeli days.


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 31, 2005)

Drink from that tall a container

gets you smilling like this.

Ima nomitae desu.


----------



## phaos (Mar 31, 2005)

here I go ^___^


----------



## kastion (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeeeee
​


----------



## Konata Izumi (Mar 31, 2005)

This is from before last christmas,since than iv had a haircut. This is the most updated pic i have,hope you like it.



(Yes,im a boy. Yes,i looked like a girl.)


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2005)

More fun pic from my friend's b-day last night!  Nothing too crazy happened though. I think...


I somehow managed to get my drunk ass in the pic.


My friends Kelly, Denise, and myself pimpmaster DS.  J/K.  Although they were really interested in tentacle hentai last night.  o.0 ^_^


Hmmm... as the night grew longer, I became more drunk.


Uh oh!  What do we have here? ^^


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Apr 1, 2005)

this was on the train over winter break. im on the right.


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 1, 2005)

Heres my pic please dont make fun of me y like guns
my picture


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's me laying on my bed and hugging my doggy pillow. ^^


----------



## ChrisJDragoon (Apr 2, 2005)

hmm new pic pf me well half of me anyway, nuthin too fancy, hope ya's like it girls


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2005)

I found another!  This one I found while serving the net looking for pictures for a thread I'm going to start.  Its me at the summer camp where I used to work.  It's from two, maybe three years ago, when I was 19 or 20 (instead of almost 22).  And its called satire.  We were supposed to dress up like hics, so I dressed up in the fanciest clothes I had with me.  By this part of the performance my shirt had become untucked and I had lost my tie.


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Apr 2, 2005)

My Right eye



My Left eye(It kinda looks like Kakashi's! But not really lol 0.0)


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2005)

I love the net.  Although I don't have any pictures of me,  I found some on my old boy scout troop's web site.  They are from 1998, when I was a lad of 15.  I can't believe I was this skinny.


----------



## Gio (Apr 2, 2005)

it's my photo in January 2002 (14years-old)
'.' Some Notes.
1.- The ditto's Picture was a friend's Joke -.-U (I wanted Umbreon anyway...)
2.- The "BattouGio" is Another Joke of the same friend (i kicked his ass for 2 years... x'D)


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Apr 2, 2005)

I bought some belts today..

Another Stud belt


A shred-up one


My tiara (it's about 3 years old you know you want it lol)


me!


----------



## 4age_menace (Apr 2, 2005)

me on the right, and my bebe on the left


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 2, 2005)

Just another random picture because I felt like it.
I had to cut out who I was talking to though. . .


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Apr 2, 2005)

this was at IKEA. im on the left.


----------



## TKE229 (Apr 3, 2005)

This is me about 2 years ago. I haven't changed much.


----------



## Tau (Apr 3, 2005)

Woow been long time since i post a piccy of me...heres a new 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2005)

Found some more of me on my troop's homepage.  Gotta love the boy scouts.

Me standing on the left.  We're making a sidewalk.  This was back when I was 16... still.  



I'm in the green, and I think I've hit 17 by now.  Camping is fun.


----------



## hatakemax (Apr 4, 2005)

well this is the most recent pic ive got of myself. that was like a year and a half ago.  my hair is much shorter and im uglier  


hatakemax himself.


----------



## Poopahd (Apr 4, 2005)

Its me and that ^ guy ^ up there . Weeee I'm so lost.


----------



## Rio (Apr 4, 2005)

*Katon ! *

Yepp, that's me. ​


----------



## ThiefKing (Apr 4, 2005)

Woot! It's me!

Character 

Character

Love meeeeeeee >.<


----------



## Jun (Apr 4, 2005)

me..... yet again.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Gaara7 (Apr 5, 2005)

well first pic i found^^ 
on a badmintontournemant


----------



## abfluvver (Apr 5, 2005)

This is me pinning down the fabric for my Orochimaru costume, preparing to sew!

How embarassing.

And empoppet, me, and LMP, all dressed up:


----------



## metronomy (Apr 5, 2005)

me passed out in a skirt fishnets and a leather jacket! my hair is in pig tails also.. but you cant see


----------



## TommyRude (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's the picture my avatar was based on:


----------



## ChrisJDragoon (Apr 6, 2005)

latest pic taken today


----------



## BushidoPunk (Apr 6, 2005)

Buddha Buddy ^_^


Damn I hate doing work on the weekends.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 6, 2005)

Me being stupid with my favorite guitar.


----------



## Aiune (Apr 7, 2005)

Pics!  Kinda recent.  Taken right when I got off work at my previous job, excuse the get-up.  

Feel free to tell me i'm ugly as sin.  Feedback for the win!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 7, 2005)

And now, by lack of popular demand, a picture with me in it!



Not telling who I am though!


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 7, 2005)

​
There is me O.o Ne Afraid. Be very afraid. XD


----------



## OneSideRed (Apr 8, 2005)

New pic of me... taken about 5mins ago for a school thing ^^


----------



## cartoonhero (Apr 8, 2005)

me raving.. streaks enhanced


my girlfriend and i


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2005)

Me from Sin City:


----------



## Goteth (Apr 9, 2005)

Me from school...


----------



## uchiha weevlos (Apr 10, 2005)

*lolz look at me*


----------



## CatBurglar (Apr 10, 2005)

Well I finally have some recent pics of me now. I went to a 21st last night (theme: 'High Society' (40s, 50s glam)). 

Oh and the other random one is just of some friends and myself, taken a few weeks ago, 'cause I'm not always wearing evening dresses (thank goodness, give me jeans and a girly T any day). 







(Duh, I'm the redhead in the middle)


----------



## aslan (Apr 10, 2005)

ok some pics of me again 

was being a real cam whore last night 

we all went to this dance that had a 30s/40s theme so we all dressed up 


here is me and a friend at dance class before we left (note duct tape on shoes for better slide

bellow some radom shots under a lamp post


----------



## aslan (Apr 10, 2005)

more random pics under a lamp post



and a pic of the dance floor 

(I'm un the back ground doing charleston got my jacket off in the blie shirt)


----------



## unhai (Apr 11, 2005)

my cosplay


----------



## Itachi (Apr 11, 2005)

teh new sad pic /:

Natasha Bedingfield - I bruise easily


----------



## Jun (Apr 11, 2005)

Me.... absolutely bored at my office.

You can tell.


----------



## DeviousNL (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's a pic of me:



I just took it about 3 hours ago.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2005)

Me with my dorky ass glasses >.<


Throwing up the bird


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 11, 2005)

here is a pic of Yoshimitsu


I'll post a real pic of me on New Years


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's me before weapons training with my older brother 1 month ago, prior to the shot-at-the-ribs episode.


And here's the end result, a busted lip (he barely nicked me with his Bo staff BTW)


I'd have more, but the stupid of my nephew erased all my photos on my d-camera but these two.

Adios.


----------



## DeviousNL (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, I just found out my pics don't work since I'm on a schoolcomputer now... :S

Ah well, here's it once again:



Here's me and some friends on newyears eve 2003:



DeVious: The business man hehe



Some guy's party:


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 12, 2005)

A picture of me cheesin, lol


----------



## greekman (Apr 12, 2005)

heres a pic of me in Greece this past summer just chilaxin

The truth about Naruto and the Fourth.


----------



## Kaleidovision (Apr 13, 2005)

why the heck not... this is me on newyear's eve 2003, getting ready for the party in Paris woohoo... 

couldn't find anything more recent on my comp. But not that much has changed   still wearing that watch


----------



## Zhongda (Apr 13, 2005)

me... infront of my 40 inch computer screen/tv
Akatsuki Club

yes coolness jus flows through ma blood!


----------



## ectweak2004 (Apr 13, 2005)

*sigh*

Well, I might as well post a picture of me here.



I'm not very photogenic, and I haven't had a picture taken of me in the last year or so... This is the only fairly recent one (which is a year old) and the only one that shows how I look now, and not like a kid.


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Apr 13, 2005)

today at school i drew naruto whiskers on my face. yeah I'm crazy....so what? AND I fixed my webcam!!! w00t!

here is meh! be afraid...be verrry afraid....


surrender all your manga to meeeee.....


I'm so boreded....soooo I shall throw a party!
who's invited? me, myself, and I.


CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## cronosaiyan (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey everyone, i'm new here but here's a crappy webcam pic of myself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2005)

^x the blade master, next time use the picture discussion thread to talk about other pics. ^^

Anyways, it's been awhile so...

Attempting to play the bongos... but if you were there, it was bad. >.<


"Dear MTV, please pimp my ride."


"Dear DS, you are a dumbass for being on the train tracks." o.0


Whoa, buddy!  What do you think you're doing?


----------



## Minkoff (Apr 14, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Whoa, buddy!  What do you think you're doing?


Best. Pic. Evah.

EDIT: And, you can go to my DeviantART page to see a picture of me! [/Shameless Promotion]


----------



## ^SereGod// (Apr 15, 2005)

I be anonymous!


----------



## TKE229 (Apr 16, 2005)

HEHE My turn to do a little picture whoring.

Got my pictures edited to smaller file sizes from the volleyball tourny on April 10.

Here we go:
Here is me serving. I am wearing my shirt, because I am still fat. LOL You cant see my face because I am watching the ball. Focus Daniel-san. LOL


This is me hitting. It looks like I am jumping high, but dont fool yourself. WEE WEE vertical. My legs are just bent behind me.


This was a pretty cool shot. I got a set that I liked and smacked it.


hehe. I got sneaky here and hit it with my left hand. 


If you guys liked these let me know. Ive got more. This was a coed tourny. That is why you see us playing doubles with the ladies.


----------



## Bubs(old) (Apr 16, 2005)

New pics!  From my 21st birthday!


my first alcoholic beverage ever!!! no wait, my first LEGAL alcoholic beverage ever!! hehe


just hanging out at the *tin roof* in nashville, tennessee


----------



## DesertLily (Apr 16, 2005)

I got bored....and ended up experimenting with my roomie's new webcam.


Trying to smile nicely, but not my best


I don't know wtf I was doing here, hahaha


Just a random pose, probably my favorite from the bunch


My way of saying, "You're an idiot."

And I made an animated .gif of myself that's in my sig


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 16, 2005)

P43@R what used to be the DS the young!

Getting ready for kindergarten ^^


Probably the only time I read a book. LOL!


Chilling by the Washington Monument.


Beaches are fun ^^


----------



## jkingler (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are 2 of my palm springs pics! I will post more when I get my compy up!

Me (looking like a walrus) and my babe (who is sooo short in this pic :



Me being an ass (literally):


----------



## mow (Apr 16, 2005)

cant recall for the life of me if I posted this before or not 



Baby moe


----------



## raphous (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, I thought. The hell with everyone posting picture !

Am I one One Piece Pirate Crew Captain, or just a damn loser narutard ?
Am I gonna let everyone show off with their face and wait in the corner for time to run by ?

And then I decided, the Hell with FSU being ahead of GT on the baseball week-end game, let's post pictures.



Impersonating a statue in front of the Ceasar's Palace, Las Vegas, during a 10 days Spring Break in California + Vegas.


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, me and the NINJ4 hoodie...

Lookin' thoughtful...

...my friends take the weirdest pictures sometimes


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 16, 2005)

A couple more...
Weird face:

Me and my homies...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 16, 2005)

And the camwhoring continues ^^

A spelling bee I lost in... fucking "buisness" AGH >.<


This shepherd rocks!!!


And I think this is where the craziness started...


My glasses rock ^^


----------



## BushidoPunk (Apr 16, 2005)

Muwhahahaha


Mmmm, Akamaru Hat


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Apr 17, 2005)

its me! im on the right


----------



## kevm (Apr 17, 2005)

Here I am :


----------



## DesertLily (Apr 18, 2005)

I got bored again today!


Look how cute my shirt is!


Laughing...


Holy ****, my face is actually turning red.


Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Deidara (Apr 19, 2005)

Me and a g00d fellow cosplaying TON TON and Kiba x?D


----------



## Kaleidovision (Apr 19, 2005)

Uploaded some pics from my trip to Japan last summer

Me & some random bum in front of a McDonalds in Tokyo
Yea, that's a fan in my hand,,, it was blistering hot, like 40?C (104?F)


Here I am demonstrating how painfully small things can be in Japan (I'm only 6 feet, 184 cm)


Don't you just love Harajuku girls? Oh yea,, that straw hat was the only solution to fight of the heat... lol


----------



## DesertLily (Apr 20, 2005)

I got bored once again, so I decided to show off what a nerd I really am.

My forehead protector and kunai



Going Orochisexual!



Finishing off some food and being a bit normal..sorta



Edit:  And a wonderful little .gif from yesterday...


----------



## ShadowKusatsu (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## skmt999 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Look! I'm a chick.*

I was asked to post a pic. I went to go post the last pic I'd taken for a forum share. I looked at it and freaked. So then I took my hair out of it's bun, put on my hitai-ate, and posed in front of the bathroom mirror with my camera.
15 minutes later, my brother wants to know why I'm still in there. Do you know how hard it is to angle the camera out of sight and hold it still so that it doesn't blur??? I had one that I almost posted, but it looked like I was in some 70's Yearbook or something. Yickeroos.


My brother took my camera away and told me to stop being stupid in front of the mirror.


I admit, he has better ideas for taking pictures than standing in the bathroom, angling the camera against the mirror....


And me sitting back down in front of my computer. I put my hair back up in it's messy bun for this one. It's too warm in the house to keep my hair down. Sweaty neck = yick. I can't believe how well it turned out, since I just turned the camera around and clicked without bothering to aim or anything. Half an hour of playing with the camera, and I could have just done this? Eh.

Behind me in this one is the waterbed and multiple shelves full of books in Japanse and on the topic of Japan and Japanese. Oh, and my laquerware collection.... and Auron in a box. Please ignore my laundry.

-------
And here's an old one to show what I look like without something covering Sakura's Forehead. This is the pic that prompted me to go take some new ones. It's awful. Why did I post it? Well.... jeez I have a big forehead.


----------



## vervex (Apr 21, 2005)

This is me


----------



## wowwyv2 (Apr 21, 2005)

wow havent been heer for a while .... well im bak ...and heres a pic my friend had of me.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Apr 21, 2005)

its me!


----------



## Lammy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hehe, this is what happens when you disturb a 9 year old me playing Final Fantasy IV


----------



## Rendan (Apr 22, 2005)

Time to post some new shots with my new digital camera

Beettle Style


Going down into crayzines (head down) Lol


----------



## Jun (Apr 22, 2005)

Since I can't see the pics thanks to my wonderful firewall, I'm going to describe each one according to the name of the pic. (thanks to Shishi_Rendan for uploading)

This was taken less than 30 minutes ago, when I just arrived to my office this morning. I had a booze yesterday plus smoked. I'm tired from all this week's work, as you can see:


This was taken in the "Justas" last weekend. Yes, you gotta love beer!


Here I am with my personal secretaries: Yahaira to the left, Andrea to the right. Envy me, biaaa-ootches!


----------



## UtOii17 (Apr 22, 2005)

*.*~.*~.*~Jamie'z pix.*~.*~.*~*


here ya go  this 1 i dunno what i waz doin 


here is another 1 thiz 1 i waz smiling i guezz

here is another pix 

thiz 1 when i waz about to sleepzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Othni (Apr 22, 2005)

Ope, time to post mine. Don't mind my nappiness. This is me after working out, and not going to bed yet (been 10 hours since workout)  


Me at my worst.  Yay!


----------



## ziGGy-real (Apr 22, 2005)

hehe well here's ME!!!
ph34rrrrr

Smoking is bad for ya


----------



## Bloody_Mari (Apr 23, 2005)

That's me after swimming in the 5 star hotel pool..the water was COLD!


----------



## TKE229 (Apr 23, 2005)

HEHE some old Navy pics:

Me in my dress whites.


I was working on something in the Submarine.


Me in my dress blues after I graduated dive school. 


Man, that was a while ago.


----------



## mickdawgx81 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here I be.  1 year back.  Not my car, but a guy can hope.


----------



## DazedNConfused (Apr 24, 2005)

Thaaat's meeeee! 

[oh yeah and my hand looks ultra big cause its so close to the cam..    ]


----------



## ~My?tic~ (Apr 24, 2005)

Sheesh, I look younger than all u guys, possibly because I am.

O well, here's the "non edited" version


----------



## Yak (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics of me (the white haired dude) and my friend L.D. from last years AnimagiC (a German Anime convention).


----------



## Uchiha_Xahero (Apr 27, 2005)

Can you believe it, I'll be 20 in a week and some.


----------



## Shriken (Apr 27, 2005)

/wave


----------



## MikaeruNoJutsu (Apr 28, 2005)

This one I posted a while back, but the link died, so here it is again! ^^;
​ 
This here is one of my favorites...
​


----------



## Sir Phoenix (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's one of my recents.



*Hopes this works*


----------



## furious styles (Apr 28, 2005)

- when I had my hair shorter.



- a lil more recent.



- my friend jason and I goin gangsta g-style on all ya'll.


----------



## That Other Ninja (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello folks, i'm new here.  



Well there I am.  Adios.


----------



## basiK (Apr 30, 2005)

i was feeling gay so i decided to post some new pics

lost in the toilet

retarted
manga can be found here,
afro ninjah!
manga can be found here,
har har i r blind....
manga can be found here,


----------



## Neviah (Apr 30, 2005)

I've been here for a while, just never posted. here is me:


Me when i dont care =P


Me and my fiancee:


Me and my fiancee's sister:


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Apr 30, 2005)

im on the far right.


----------



## Rocklee88 (May 1, 2005)

before the haircut, a while back  

and after ..


----------



## Tenzou (May 1, 2005)

I hate ghetto, Im a gentleman "new-wind" shinobi.


----------



## Viciousness (May 1, 2005)

Never posted my pic before. This is of me and my brother. He's the one with the hat on


----------



## itachi_kage (May 2, 2005)

outside a smog shop...an old ass pic

me and my girlfriend 4 years ago...old pic, yeah i know. i can actually grow a beard now! woohoo!


my camera doesn't work. utherwize i'd put some new stuff on there.


----------



## RikkuX (May 2, 2005)

those are some nice pics ^__^
cant remember if ive posted mine b4*too many naruto forums* but have a look see...im in blue


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 2, 2005)

Me trying to be angsty emo boy but failing. Two pictures before dinner and a body shot by my mother after dinner.


----------



## Kaeriuchi (May 2, 2005)

<.<;
>.>;
<.<;

I can't believe I'm posting these...XD
I apoligise on forehand for the lack of saneness in these pics...





and...


----------



## @_@RockLee (May 2, 2005)

Doing commercial project... -_-


----------



## Blue (May 2, 2005)

My aunt sent me a picture of me that was taken when I was like five, I think. It really sucks.
Note my short-ass Texan uncle. I have 4 inches on him now.
Back in the day my hair was red like whoa. Now I have to either dye it or sun bleach it to get it that red.


----------



## Lightchaos (May 2, 2005)

This is a pretty old pic of me 

I look like an idiot in this pic


----------



## koopo (May 2, 2005)

Now this very handsome lad here is me,



See me and Killua is a lot alike (my sign)

Rep me and I remove some clothing, Im such a whore ^_^ j/k no more pic of me  shall ever be posted, I hate cameras and hated taking them shots just now.


----------



## Ajus (May 2, 2005)

BWAHAHAHA*hackcoughhack* Now I have A digital camera, the wacky picture taken goodness can begin!!! Let the pointlessness begin!!!!
Me and my hyperactive psycho dog:


----------



## Obscura (May 2, 2005)

Heres a picture of moi.. (I turned myself red! :nana)


----------



## RodMack (May 2, 2005)

finally i was able to get some pics of me. these were taken on friday...

im the one wearing the cap



me eating


----------



## Eden Prime (May 2, 2005)

Alrighty, this is me after i made my hair go like, straight up. 


 I'm so ugly.


----------



## Jun (May 3, 2005)

me about to go and cause some mischief.


----------



## BushidoPunk (May 3, 2005)

I'm finally home after another semester at college.


----------



## darkwarhammer (May 3, 2005)

Just chilling in my dorm


----------



## tekkdeath (May 3, 2005)

Old picture of me, my mohawk isnt even purple anymore lol.


----------



## Svenjamin (May 5, 2005)

wellll heres my contribution!
me at schoolies on the Gold Coast!

ummm and here i am pulling a stupid face at school on dress up day (thats my real karate uniform)... with an anticeptic rash near my mouth, argh!


----------



## KoNoHa HUSTLA (May 5, 2005)

This is me the first time i've posted a pic of me on the web....nice huh :


----------



## Norb (May 6, 2005)

I'm bad with pictures >_<


----------



## MikaeruNoJutsu (May 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Large Images_


----------



## REEPER (May 6, 2005)

Back when I had long hair, looking like a retard as always


----------



## wowwyv2 (May 6, 2005)

*www.drivearabia.com  test drive*

Me and a friend who runs The Lee x Sakura FC test drive a cls 500 for the site. read the review on the site :The Lee x Sakura FC
here are some pics we took with a damn phone camera.(i photoshoped them a bit to make them bigger)


----------



## wowwyv2 (May 6, 2005)

some more pics:


----------



## albert_yuen (May 6, 2005)

there's a lot of other good ones at 

(15 shots in 30 minutes...i'm good)


----------



## Freija (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Netorie (May 7, 2005)

me and my friend emily a few years ago. i look alot different now...-.-
i really need an updated picture...-.-


----------



## Yetiman (May 9, 2005)

Here's a picture of me pretending to be drunk:


----------



## Notaku (May 9, 2005)

Nyahahahaa!!


----------



## Chaos Productionz (May 9, 2005)

My hair cut. [Short in back long in front]


----------



## SoulFirez (May 10, 2005)

Marine iz i.

Deal with it.


----------



## OmniStrife (May 10, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2005)

Me, in my sleep deprived, needing-to-shave (just got rid of the goatee, but have been to lazy to follow upXD), and computer-tanned glory. 



How sexy is that? :rofl


----------



## hanabatake (May 11, 2005)

*Me!*



Me and my fiance on senior prom night! I'm the girl (Isn't that obvious?)


----------



## Praetoriani (May 11, 2005)

Yes, I know the belt is wrong.


Yes, I know I have a "n00b n0n1337 white belt. Stop the jokes, they've already been made. Twice.

Yes, I also know I'm ugly. Working on it, didn't choose a sport without a reason.


----------



## StoneWalker (May 12, 2005)

ROAR~!


This is (almost) the coolest statue ever. I love these downtown artworks. Just had to let you see this one.


big shiny forehead! Puts Sakura to shame!


----------



## nieromaru (May 12, 2005)

<--- just look at my avater/icon thingy, or if i've changed it by the time you read it its here --->


----------



## Miss CCV (May 13, 2005)

That's me.....


----------



## DesertLily (May 13, 2005)




----------



## DesertLily (May 13, 2005)

Hahaha, I went on a camera spree today.


----------



## Chaos Productionz (May 13, 2005)

Chaos Productionz said:
			
		

> My hair cut. [Short in back long in front]




Here's me!



 [Me playing FF7 O:]


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2005)

^ Don't be a nob... use the discussion thread!






KANCHO!!!


----------



## Izanami (May 13, 2005)

old pic...tis 2 years old (when I was a niner haha ) I don't have any recent pictures of me on my computer


----------



## Othni (May 14, 2005)

Cheese!

Long day at work, excuse the nappiness


----------



## DesignCore (May 15, 2005)

thats me with my funky hair my next hair is gona be long but back and up curly with on one sodide a blue explosion i can provide a pic if ur liekw wtf?


----------



## aslan (May 15, 2005)

ok aslan's playing with room mates camcorder 

soo a snap shot was taken 

I warn you I decided to grow a goatee a few days back


----------



## xHeavyArmsx (May 15, 2005)

Me looking very bored.


----------



## Miss CCV (May 15, 2005)

More new pictures I took at my friend's party last night (I'm the one with the blonde streaks)...




​


----------



## Sex (May 15, 2005)

and my hand looks gigantic... and yes thats my normal hairstyle


----------



## Ajus (May 15, 2005)

I'm back from Acen with a small amount of pictures to show!


----------



## Jun (May 17, 2005)

recent Jun pic.  ^^


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 18, 2005)

im the guy in the middle   

experience Ninja Jedi


----------



## Aruka (May 18, 2005)

it's moi lol


----------



## Tsukuyomi. (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Wrathlegendz (May 18, 2005)

thats me I'm weird


----------



## Itachi (May 19, 2005)

embrace teh tardness <3


----------



## Lenas (May 19, 2005)

Before going to work:


----------



## Reznor (May 19, 2005)

Chibi Picture Time!

Me at age 8


----------



## Sketchy (May 19, 2005)

Posting pitures we are then eh!!!

One 

And on the left!!
two!!

And another on the left!!



I have spiky hair now!!!


----------



## Geron Kizan (May 20, 2005)

Since I'm new...I might as well combine my introduction and my pic....this was taken last week at ACEN....

I'm the Chouji right there...


Here's a better one of me with a Ino cosplayer...



Everyone's happy now?  Good.
*goes off to eat chips*


----------



## Rocklee88 (May 20, 2005)

at the athletics carnival..

(im the one in the far right corner, in the red hoodie) 

a few months ago for the muck-up school photo; as you can see i was cosplaying as Sasuke..but rather unsuccessfully XDXD


----------



## Rocklee88 (May 20, 2005)

my wonderful friend emma and me : 


...& me with a mustache!  **evil laughs**

*FOR PPLE WHO ARE CONFUSED ABOUT MY GENDER: I AM A GIRL.   *


----------



## 9-e10do (May 20, 2005)

ME....





Webcam pictures


----------



## Rocklee88 (May 21, 2005)

out of sheer boredom, i have decided to share more pics with you all! 
..me & dad who was relunctant to take a photo, as you can tell

..and behold the SAILOR MOE POSE!


----------



## DesertLily (May 21, 2005)

How can you not love red lipstick?


----------



## Zhongda (May 21, 2005)

normal me


whack me


----------



## Rocklee88 (May 21, 2005)

sideway view:

and some other psycho ones: 


& i seriously look like a guy here:


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (May 21, 2005)

*omgz! cosplay!! O:*

once agains..fear mah ugliness! these pics were takin from my VERY OLD digital cam. I'm cosplaying as a random Japanese school girl. i made it myself! *is proud* btw, this is my first cosplay...bleah

waiting for my dad to get ready so i can go to Momo Con


ack! my legs! bad snap shot.


me not Japanese! NOOOOOOO!!!! ='(


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (May 21, 2005)

*omgz like...MORE*

fear the wrath of Kero and meh!


readin Newtype~~~


omg! LOOKIT! my letter was published in Newtype issue Sept 2004! ^_^


readin Shonen Jump hopin 1 of my letters would be in there too...

its wasnt ='(
lol
thats allz! ^_^


----------



## DesertLily (May 21, 2005)

Which one do you think is funnier?


----------



## The Scenester (May 21, 2005)

Zomg.. I finally found a pic.. and one of me sleeping O;

I'm actually lying passed out at a bar. Pic was taken a month ago 

​


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2005)

My picture can be found in my sig.


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2005)

Jealous mods...


----------



## Baka-san (May 21, 2005)

Phear teh emo-ness.


----------



## Ittai (May 22, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG] 


me at 1:00 in the morning. bleck  

NOOOOO! Don't click on it, It R very bad when its big...gunna get a better pic.



I took this one myself!   YAY!


----------



## IveGotCandy (May 22, 2005)

LOOK AT THIS SEXY BEAST!!!



Um, Yeah thats me...

and above me is my sister.


----------



## Negative-Ion (May 22, 2005)

*some new/old pictures.*

Well here you go, what i go through during winter and what i go through during summer hehe, enjoy.


----------



## Negative-Ion (May 22, 2005)




----------



## KK (May 22, 2005)

Merging with the Picture Thread; please post any and all pictures of yourself there. Cheers.


----------



## bronzhawk (May 23, 2005)

I may not be the best looking person, but at least my friends are good looking! ^_^  Well that might be a little shallow, but its true (well I think so).  All of these are group photos, so I'm the one that is in all of them, not too tough to figure that out... makes me wonder why I typed it... or for that matter finished the damn sentence... sh*t... oh well enjoy, I hope.  






​
If you have any comments about these pictures please PM me.  Thx ^_^

EDIT:  I just realized one of the pictures wasn't a group photo, oh well...


----------



## kapsi (May 23, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## tLrOaVnEcRe (May 23, 2005)

Lets get ready to thrash.


----------



## ANBU87 (May 24, 2005)

i'm the guy.  this pic is from an art project.  ^^; i always use this pic for member pic threads.  ^^;


----------



## traquenard (May 24, 2005)

so it me...  :

Edit: sorry the only one pic at my disposition


----------



## dhuma (May 24, 2005)

well, here's me

i know its really small the quality is terrible but my webcam sux (its really old)


----------



## sven-da-man (May 24, 2005)

thats not bad dhuma!  : 

well..this is me

people who have visited my Deviantart acount will notice its the same picture i have up there..ah well..nm


----------



## DazedNConfused (May 25, 2005)

my yellow eyes > u


----------



## Utz (May 25, 2005)

Blind Itachi vs Black Gai FC

I'm the guy on the left...>. <


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 25, 2005)

. im on the left.


----------



## TheDarkFirefly (May 26, 2005)

young me


present me


----------



## 8018 (May 26, 2005)

more pics of me >.<



this is me and my friend heather


----------



## ExAzrael (May 26, 2005)

BECOME A NINJA



My identity must not be revealed!


----------



## tLrOaVnEcRe (May 26, 2005)

NinjaJedi007 said:
			
		

> . im on the left.


Yo, son! Graffiti tagging is teh b0mb!


----------



## Rocklee88 (May 26, 2005)

yesterday after playing with the mirror





i was looking through the old albums and..this was when i had long hair ..nearly 8 months ago

  (i'm the non-pretty one, my friend is hot eh?)


----------



## jkingler (May 26, 2005)

I can't compete with RL, the new cam-whore  but here is me and my babe. I look weird, in this, but it is a cute pic:



There you have it!


----------



## BushidoPunk (May 26, 2005)

AHHHHH!  A UFO is abducting me!


Growl (Akamaru hat = t3h sm3x)


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (May 26, 2005)

Well here is what I looked like my sophmore year of high school.  The reason I am submitting this picture is because people seem to love it.  Oh, and I may be looking like this again come October since I kinda lost a bet.


----------



## TheDarkFirefly (May 26, 2005)

picture of my foot, i remember i had matchin socks that day ^_^;


----------



## Miss CCV (May 26, 2005)

Here's another recent pic of myself...


----------



## anjelline (May 27, 2005)

That's me!! heh.. just taken this afternoon.. anyway, yeah.. I injured my hand while playing floorball the weekend before, that's why my hand was all bandaged up.. like a mummified hand, really... so not cool! haha..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 27, 2005)

me,the hottest thing around!!

present meh!!

me 

me doing a grind

me wif a mustache


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (May 28, 2005)

well hes my pic with a crappy cam...


----------



## bronzhawk (May 28, 2005)

Here are some more pictures of me and what not.

​
​
​
and one more for luck.... *if that doesn't makes sence, its because it shouldn't*

​


----------



## Unikkoinen (May 28, 2005)

Something new.


----------



## KillerShinobi (May 28, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _beware of the uglyness!_ 











i got a haircut...my hair is a little below my eyes now..O_osame style...yea...


----------



## metronomy (May 28, 2005)

Donkey Show didn't go away for his holidays. 



I cooked him up good.


----------



## Mr. Hatrickz (May 29, 2005)

finally...Hatrickz...is in the house ladies and gentelman..  




WATCH MEH!!





im 100% Arab...so im glad i look like one..


----------



## Jun (May 30, 2005)

new pic!


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Iijyanaika (May 30, 2005)

hehe, i don't know how to put pics in the message  so my avatar will have to do >.> and if anyone has myspace the name is maigo


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (May 30, 2005)

IT IS I NARUTOOOOOO!!!! (my sis made the costume)





btw the hair was green (the "yellow" hair spray can was green XP)


----------



## chibi-uchiha (May 30, 2005)

teh  fugly one!

um Clickty click
erm umm yeah....


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 30, 2005)

in the mountains of tennessee, having a little vacation. scenery was beautiful. i love how the green came out in the pic


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (May 31, 2005)

sory posting again


----------



## rickybuch (May 31, 2005)

Yes i really look that bad. STOP STARING!!! *runs away* XD


----------



## Zerolok (May 31, 2005)

Weeeeeeeeeee  First day at camp was fun and happy, before the sugar ran out.


Dont release fire extinguishers for fun.


Halfway Home!!!


----------



## Zerolok (May 31, 2005)

Hmm, our cabin is leaking out...dusty stuff


Haha, I stuck chocolate on my wall, after heating it on a pile of flaming cheetos


----------



## Unikkoinen (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone asked for more photos so here I go again



Little serious


----------



## Unikkoinen (Jun 1, 2005)

The last picture I'll post here.

It doesn't look like me but at least I have proved that I can smile (and I have those dimples..).


----------



## NarutoBOT (Jun 2, 2005)

WOW!  You are so so cute Uni!  hehe...

ANyways, heres me.  I havent posted in a while... Hope ya'll like it!


----------



## anjelline (Jun 2, 2005)

Just to share with all of you... Why i get a fetish for sunsets!! ^_^
at my viewing pleasure every evening.. this is the sort of sunsets i see mostly every evening...



That's my friend and I... hahas.. ^_^V with our favourite poses!! hahahs...
(ummm.. that's me with long hair.. heh)


----------



## Nakor (Jun 3, 2005)

First time posting my pic on here:

i have on my smexy mars volta shirt


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm going clubbin' soon!


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jun 4, 2005)

these are some i took either yesterday or the day before yeserday..(?) the dates for some reason are messed up..ahhh..sunsetttsss






if you look closely enough, you can see my pic..



that ofcourse was a joke.


----------



## mgrace (Jun 4, 2005)

I Photoshoped a photo of me an my girlfriend at Darling Harbour...
Sydney Looks awesome as always... I hope my girlfriend doesn't mind that I replaced her with Sakura.....


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jun 4, 2005)

dbcomix, this plant have legs!  :amazed


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 4, 2005)

Taking Bacardi Limon shots before entering the club w00tw00t!


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 4, 2005)

*Streetfest 05'*

Another cosplay brought to you by yours truly. More to follow.

(I should really stop posting all these cosplay pics...)


----------



## CatBurglar (Jun 5, 2005)

My friends and I had a photo shoot of sorts at my house just for fun and memories and these are two of my favorites. Some of the other more sexy ones are in the bathhouse.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 5, 2005)

I found some pictures I had from last summer when I was at the beach.  Here they are:

I'm the guy on the right with the hat.  No matter what, I always try to go fishin' on vacation


I'm guessin' it was something funny.  I'm in the middle


Don't know why I'm frowning, but I look pretty damn smexy  (I'm actually growing out my hair now, I always wondered what it would look like long)


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 5, 2005)

Here is a picture of me and a friend "duking it out" for the AIChE (American Institute of Chemical Engineers) DDR Champions.  It was a gag of sorts, so that is why people are laughing in the background (gag, in the sence we were the only Chemical Engineers that played.  And for some reason people find it funny when they never seen it before.  We were playing Heaven on Heavy BTW.  Well enough of my rambling, here is the picture! Oh almost forgot I'm the one on the left, that looks drunk ('cause I was!).

​


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 5, 2005)

More!

Oreo Sundae from Denny's is goooood!


----------



## monk3 (Jun 5, 2005)

eh i censored my last name and my city.


----------



## Jun (Jun 6, 2005)

I dunno if I've posted this before, but here goes:


----------



## Crucifixation (Jun 6, 2005)

As promised... >_> More pics. -cough-

I'm on the newspapers! ;D


Stealing Thomas' bandwidth. >_>


This has already been posted in the other thread, but meh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 6, 2005)

Me and Suzuhiko-chan at the Heineken Brewery XD


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jun 7, 2005)

time for a new pic!!!!!!! here's me again!


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Jun 7, 2005)

This is me!


----------



## happygolucky (Jun 7, 2005)

i went paint crazy with this pic =P
its what happens when you get bored and wanna make ur friends look retarded =\
heres the colored one:


heres the non-colored krazy one:


----------



## Detri (Jun 8, 2005)

:sad


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 9, 2005)

Catalina pics!


----------



## DesertLily (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't done any camwhoring in a while.  These two pictures are from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jordy (Jun 9, 2005)

Note, my hair isn't like its normal there ^_^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2005)

Suzuhiko and DS salute you. ^^




*Spoiler*: _for monny_ 




*Spoiler*: _good time indeed_


----------



## nieromaru (Jun 9, 2005)

<--- just look at my avatar/icon thingy

or...
me looking angry and/or scared


and a close up of my eyes


and yes all of those pictures are unedited.


----------



## Ajus (Jun 9, 2005)

me and my aunt on a family gathering of recent....um.....familyness.


me and my sister on same said family type gathering thingy.


----------



## Jordy (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## gomen (Jun 10, 2005)

For anyone who cares I'm in my avatar <3


----------



## ~Akuma (Jun 11, 2005)

*thats me*

so thats me...


----------



## PeachGummi (Jun 11, 2005)

I am on the left in the blue. but I cut my hair, so I look a lil different.


----------



## mow (Jun 11, 2005)

Wearing my Iron & wine tee that Sam beam signed for me :


----------



## Toob (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, so many peeps up and postin.. think 'll also let u peek a bit.

Weee weee   


Who's that old geezer in the back anyway??... Stray homeless i guese..??!??


Yup, i like my beer cold and bottled.

Newbular... i know


----------



## Tau (Jun 13, 2005)

Been while since i posted a new pic here goes...


----------



## yabba (Jun 13, 2005)

I am the one on the right side...    :amazed


----------



## DesertLily (Jun 13, 2005)

There is a member on this forum, Hayate, that I am currently in a relationship with (no, people, I didn't meet him here -_-).  What he did today has made me more psyched than I have been in a very, very long time.




And you may also say "they're just flowers", but note that I have been mistreated by guys over the years, and have never receive a romantic gift in my entire life.  This is a first for me, so let me just point that out right now.  This is incredibly important, and I had to struggle not to cry when I got them, I was so happy.


----------



## Inactive Sabaku.No.Gaara (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Voynich (Jun 14, 2005)

Me eating what appears to be groninger koek:


Me asleep, on the outside deck of the ferry to the UK:


That's all. And yesh, I'm not hot, just very very average and it's fine with me.


----------



## louuster (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is me low quality due to resize


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 16, 2005)

Hehe, i like those pictures. Nothing to complain about..


----------



## Tine (Jun 16, 2005)

Here are my graduation pictures, kind of small because it's only samples.  Hope you like them. 

[/IMG] 

[/IMG]


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, while I had my dad's digital camera from work, I thought I'd put it to "good" use and become a temporary camera whore.  Glad I found the 10 sec delay function, other wise most of these wouldn't be possible.  Glad that they just turned out, seeing that I could see the digital display.  Well hope you people enjoy (esspecially the ladies, though that is quit doubtfull, run away while you can).





and one more for luck
​


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are some kawaii Japanese pics I took with friends months ago. I'm the girl with short hair (this was before my blonde streaks).


----------



## Onijai (Jun 17, 2005)

I guess I should contribute a few photos too. >_>; I made them black and white 'cause the lighting in here sucks and... well, you see them better this way. ^^;



​


----------



## DesertLily (Jun 17, 2005)

Mmmmm....chili flavored.  And with rice!


----------



## T G Revolution (Jun 17, 2005)

So yeah, these are a few pics of me at A-Kon 16 in Dallas (yes, I cosplayed as well)
I'm the Naruto with "YELLOW" shorts, I ran out of money for the pants and sandals, so I just winged it!



Naruto vs Sasuke



This one speeks for it's self -_-;


----------



## Jun (Jun 19, 2005)

You will never see a more adorable pic of me EVAH!

Me & my 5-month nephew laughing it up!


----------



## Kduff (Jun 20, 2005)

Hopefully I did this right...


----------



## 8018 (Jun 20, 2005)

here is a new pic of me and my 
history krew 



*psssst*
i'm the one with black hair 


*Spoiler*: _\>.</_ 



Onijai is really hawt!!! >.>


----------



## vmyk13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*pics*

here my pics for viewing

after the starwars episode3 viewing
this 

me in my computer
this 

im in the ragnarok amatsu kunlun patch and im watching cosplayers 
this


----------



## lekki (Jun 20, 2005)

Here I am at work testing out my camera phone.



My boss is on vacation so I do stuff like this to pass the time.


----------



## Urban (Jun 20, 2005)

meh

bored =\


----------



## ACult (Jun 20, 2005)

Same pic as on that other thread... me, next to a cam.... exciting :/


----------



## shopaholic (Jun 21, 2005)

ugly ME HAHA
HAHAHAH
;o

^- me in th morning
<- me trying to look like im concentrating
^- pic for emi


----------



## sven-da-man (Jun 21, 2005)

ok people..behold..ITSA ME!!! 


took this one like 1 minute ago


this one s a bit older


enjoy


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jun 21, 2005)

these 2 were takin about 2 weeks ago.

lol. i edited that one...as u can see...
here's the UNedited one

the top reads "i r teh ultimate camera escaper" everyone in my class was trying to take pictures of me with all their cameras. i am so famous ^.^ 
and i call this one....a true fan longer than you....

XDDDDDD yeah i watched power rangers and sailormoon AND i STILL DO. yeah i said it XD


----------



## shopaholic (Jun 21, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _WARNING: FAT ARMS_ 




see o_o they're fat


----------



## DaKeR (Jun 21, 2005)

I posted this pics in the "do you think you are attractive?" thread.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 22, 2005)

Well in my last post in here I said that I became a camera whore, well three pictures isn't being a camera whore.  Since I don't own that camera that I used I thought I'd spread things out.  Here are some pictures of my final (intro to) art project in college, as well as one of me and my movie/anime collection.  BTW if you like the picture please comment in this thread.  Thanks!!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 22, 2005)

This is me. You may proceed to hurl fruit


----------



## DazedNConfused (Jun 22, 2005)

Camwhore time~ *cuddles ThiefKing*   



newest


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are more random pics...

Older pics (before my blonde streaks)...


^ My friends Amy, Reggie, and myself.

^ Me, Amy, and EJ at Hooters!

^ OhHhHh interesting reading material LOL...

^ My friend Aubert and I at his house party!

Newer pics...


^ My birthday celebration! It's me with some of my friends!

^ Another random solo of myself...

^ Me with my ol' high school buddy Julie!


----------



## uzumaki-unk_chaos (Jun 23, 2005)

*just me*



Just me, with my newest hair cut


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jun 23, 2005)

WARNING! the following images include ugly pics of a Naruto forum member.
you have been warned... fear teh ugly
meoooow~~~taken about 2 minutes ago. why the hell I'm wearing a black jacket in summer...i'm just crazy

taken yesterday


btw, the side-effects of looking at those pics may include cramps, bloating, nousia, headache, stomachache, burning eyes, watery eyes, hair loss (yes, eyebrows too!), injury, suicide, and death.
thankyou ^_^


----------



## ACult (Jun 25, 2005)

Two photos to show the new hair I got yesterday, though it does look rather awful because;

1.I just got up when I took them
2. Couldnt find a comb or brush
3. Didnt straighten my hair either..

But you get the idea of my new hair...blonde all over with a black streak... I love it


----------



## Gipo (Jun 25, 2005)

a crazy one of me hellloooo


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jun 25, 2005)

*<--- look! Sharingan and zomg...moi!*

here is moi!
me and my plush Mokona!

me and my doggie. he kept moving so it came out funny. i spoil him ^_^

rawrs! (looks like i have a freakin lazy eye! XD)

pikachu!!! i have a butt-load of pokemon figures...oh like YOU dont?   

hmm...yaoi, eh?

XDDDDDDD KakaSasu figue action!!! i have too much fun with my toys...


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 26, 2005)

Took this photo just earlier. I'm geeked out woohoo! Yes I wear glasses, but only on rare occassions (like when I need to read/look at something clearly).


----------



## Darkwun (Jun 26, 2005)

its me


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm being a freaking insomniac right now, so here's a pic...

VESPA!!!


----------



## Vegeta (Jun 26, 2005)

=\


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 27, 2005)

bleh, I guess I should post some pics becouse I have been gone >_>;;

*when I got my 7000th post!*
*ZIP*

*must drink a beer to that!*
*ZIP*

*using my webcam...*
*ZIP*

think i got 2 more pics but i cant find them >.<

edit: now they are gone >)


----------



## IzumoX (Jun 27, 2005)

Whoa, this ones old, ah well, yay for corny poses =3

<_<;


----------



## shopaholic (Jun 27, 2005)

o_o;;; me after work


----------



## HAK (Jun 28, 2005)

me:


ewwwww...<_<


----------



## RodMack (Jun 28, 2005)

pics from my new digital camera 

me



my comp


----------



## spinstate (Jun 28, 2005)

my first pic here <.< xD


----------



## 8018 (Jun 29, 2005)

last time i post my pic >.>


----------



## RodMack (Jun 29, 2005)

me and my brother. i'm the one in the right



just plain ol' me


----------



## basiK (Jun 29, 2005)

me attempting to smile



i think i failed =\


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 29, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _As a Geography Major, I love to look at maps.  As a past time, I love to learn about Military History.  So..._ 



I'm in heaven!


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 30, 2005)

some oldfuzzy  pic i look weird in that pic  :sad


----------



## whitefire_ex (Jun 30, 2005)

well I am new and all but I'll post a pic of me so here we go..

Ruin

Ruin

Ruin

Ruin

Ruin

Ruin

and thats it for now I'll post some more later.....


----------



## Meijin (Jun 30, 2005)

COVER YER EYES! CLOSE THEM!


*Spoiler*: _If you are brave...then click this..._


----------



## Twizted (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm the one in the Yankee hat.....



Here's another....If I look like shit it's because I was writing a 12 page paper on feminism in the media at the time....


----------



## Shandi (Jul 2, 2005)

Heres a current pic of me:


----------



## Goddess (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, I suppose I'll show my face ^^ This was taken this past Christmas, the only recent pic I have at the moment. My hair is like four inches longer now.


----------



## meekozy (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, I know I'm ugly


----------



## Brocke (Jul 3, 2005)

Alright Picture, horrible camera.


----------



## wowwyv2 (Jul 3, 2005)

thats me before grabbing the camera from my friend...bloody idiot finished my batteries. 
oh and thnx for the rep gaaragirl, have you posted pics urself?


----------



## Shandi (Jul 3, 2005)

Theres me on the left before my hair cut....


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 3, 2005)

Here's a live show with my band No Tomorrow. My face isn't vissible because of my headbanging.

Me with the guitar 
Close up on the singer - I'm not on this 


Here's another picture of our band at another show:

IM NOT ON THIS EITHER, DAMNIT! 


Here, I'm visible!!! 

Here too! 

Really old picture, I look reeeally stupid...


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 4, 2005)

It has been a while, I'll post more pics of myself.  

Me w/my DVD/Anime Collection


Me with my cool Cowboy Bebop Wall Scroll. 


Me with my uber DVD collection again.  I'm up to 219 "normal" or Hollywood movies.  23 anime movies, 16 OVAs, and 21 complete series.  You can see where my paychecks go! ^_^ -(!)


Random picture of my room.


NOTE: Before you make fun of my pictures I took all of the pictures myself with the ten second delay feature.


----------



## ViolinistBAKA (Jul 4, 2005)

*Click for larger version* 

Sometime in winter when I was attacked with eyeliner...

Gaara Eyes!


----------



## Swansong89 (Jul 4, 2005)

Gothatsuki


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jul 5, 2005)

From a couple days ago.


----------



## Perish (Jul 5, 2005)

Picture of me from Anime Expo in Anahiem, CA over this weekend...


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jul 6, 2005)

>.>
<.<
until this moment, i have only let Ketari-san see this....

*Spoiler*: __ 




im the younger looking one damnit!


----------



## Saitenzoji (Jul 6, 2005)

I present to you all...ME!

It's not like I like having flower curtains...
...And maybe I need to cutback on the ramen.


----------



## kapsi (Jul 6, 2005)

Now I show my kitty.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jul 7, 2005)

I did my hair, and it was sunny, so i thought i would take pics of me where you could only see half my face.


----------



## SwordSainTII (Jul 7, 2005)

Somebody Tell Me How To Put Photos On Here!!?


----------



## meekozy (Jul 7, 2005)

Go to  and upload your picture


----------



## DeviousNL (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's me trying to pose for the camera (no I am not a camwhore! )



Hope you can still sleep at night 

Maybe black 'n white is less frightening haha:


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 7, 2005)

A recent pic of me after attending my second cousin's wedding. I'm wearing a strapless white dress if you didn't notice...


----------



## ViolinistBAKA (Jul 7, 2005)

ME dressed as Manga Gaara at Anime Expo


----------



## 8018 (Jul 7, 2005)

cups told me that my old pics
don't work anymore, so i guess i'll
repost them ^^


*Spoiler*: _pictures_ 









i can't find the first pic i posted >.>


----------



## -Koroshiya- (Jul 8, 2005)

Crappy webcam pics >.<


----------



## Jun (Jul 9, 2005)

...well... finally back from my honeymoon/vacation....
this is my *wife* and i leaving Domican Republic (at the airport) in our last day there.


----------



## dmby (Jul 9, 2005)

this is moi:


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Jul 10, 2005)

I'll try and get some real still but I did this for the hell of it because I thought it would be funny.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 11, 2005)

Me at my friends wedding (that be the beautiful woman).  This is what I look like when there is an open bar... ^_^.  Saddly I ruined the picture, I was hoping that it would turn out good... *sigh* like any pics w/me ever turn out good *sigh*.... goes into random corner and wallos in self pitty.  *Comes back from corner* Oh yeah the picture!
​*goes back to corner*


----------



## ChibiZabuza (Jul 11, 2005)

Me in the background. With my ultra sexy pc.


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Jul 11, 2005)

here

I meant to send this to a friend of mines here at Naruto Fan but I guess you all can enjoy it here now to see what everyone else looks like so far everyone looks kickass to me.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 12, 2005)

The mods already got to see these...

*Spoiler*: _o_o Holy shit!_


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 12, 2005)

hmm...this is my football team:



i'm standing at the most right *runs away and hides*


----------



## Lightningdwd (Jul 12, 2005)

ok here's some    


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rahmeh (Jul 12, 2005)

*Pic of meeeee*

Here you go


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Jul 12, 2005)

due to my absence, I have decided to post another pic. though it isn't anything spectacular.


and to those that don't know me, I'm the on the right


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 13, 2005)

...here's my stupid pic :


----------



## Caso (Jul 13, 2005)

Well iv been away 4 some time, so ill begin with a new pic. Took this one last week, we where on a camp at the time. Im the one on the left, the other one is a friend of mine. Sry girls already marryed


----------



## Twizted (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's the second batch 









 ....so that's me....your friendly neighborhood Twiz.... :


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jul 15, 2005)

Death Note page.72 HQ Raw


----------



## Noex (Jul 15, 2005)

the latest on me and a mix of it  i lok a little weird on it 

the real:



the mix:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 15, 2005)

pic i found >_>;;
*zip*

edit: now they are gone >)


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 15, 2005)

Damn I have a sexy hat


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 15, 2005)

MOOOOMOOOO


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jul 16, 2005)

old pics:


posing profusely here lol:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 18, 2005)

Jackal makes some poses =O
*


1. The "check-out-my-curly-hair pose"* :amazed



*2. The "I'm-thinking-somethin-naughty pose" *  



*3. The "aye-aye-Captain pose" *  



*4. The "I-think-I-look-so-cool-right-now-but-I-dont pose" *

edit: now they are gone >)


*Spoiler*: __ 



*ZIP*


----------



## DesertLily (Jul 18, 2005)

Me in a corrupted photo


My cousin and me.


----------



## RodMack (Jul 18, 2005)

here are some pics of me in my room:


----------



## Rahmeh (Jul 19, 2005)

*of age?*

anyone of age?  hehe

i'm on right


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _LOL_


----------



## AnbuTsunaku (Jul 19, 2005)

for my pic


----------



## blind51de (Jul 19, 2005)

<_<

>_>

Once again, I return from lurking in order to view my own posting history. Only... with old pics.

*Spoiler*: __ 





My hair is longer than that, though. Those pictures are 3-4 months old.


----------



## hakke (Jul 20, 2005)

hm... plain ol´me.. and my AWESOME CATS!






and the now famous 3rd MAngekyouSharingan user!
Link removed
as seen here!


----------



## Notaku (Jul 21, 2005)

a normal one of me its kinda big
cute kits hakke


----------



## Notaku (Jul 21, 2005)

again a kinda big


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 21, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _be careful, yaoi-ness ensues :X_ 








*Spoiler*: _& the self-consuming evils of vanity.._ 




..really im not that vain ._.


----------



## Jun (Jul 23, 2005)

me... having ONE HELL of a night!!  (this was when I was single)


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 24, 2005)

Random shite.





Ah snap.


----------



## DazedNConfused (Jul 24, 2005)

Newest.. so gay


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 24, 2005)

wtf?? i cant delete that post?

here they are..again...*whats with the forums?*


----------



## sunANBU (Jul 24, 2005)

here's my pic! not my best but the best i found on my comp!


----------



## mao (Jul 25, 2005)

Gah, since the previous link probably isn't working anymore..


----------



## Mukuro (Jul 25, 2005)

I almost never saw this thread!

Curious to see me?



Seen enough or...


*Spoiler*: __ 



-snip-




More...


*Spoiler*: __ 



byebye!




and to round things up...


*Spoiler*: __ 



~hahaha!




Enjoy!


----------



## luckboy (Jul 26, 2005)

me


----------



## metronomy (Jul 26, 2005)

Eat my uber massive sunglasses you bunch of whores.


----------



## Jordy (Jul 26, 2005)

Me xD


----------



## i_MZCANDY (Jul 26, 2005)

thats me `=) btw, that purple glossy thing on my lip is from the lipgloss. `;p


----------



## Jun (Jul 27, 2005)

OK, here I am again with some old pics:
Me and 2 of my bestest friends, hangin' out...


again....


aren't we cute....!!!??  (me and my daughter, Sulia)


----------



## Unikkoinen (Jul 27, 2005)

There's a smile for you. I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## vagnard (Jul 28, 2005)

*Me...Me...Me....*

...This is me....Diego XD





Sic?tico... XD


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 28, 2005)

bored, so i took a pic of me and my new ibanez


----------



## Jun (Jul 28, 2005)

well.... i can't keep the fans waitin'
i really dunno if i have posted these pics before, but... oh well... here goes:

1. me very drunk/stoned/high/stiff with my best friend Mike...


2. umm... i was halfway drunk here, at my neighbor's place:


3. this was actually taken inside one of the most famous caves in my island:


----------



## inumonky (Jul 28, 2005)

heh heh... i love these pictures...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The one picking the nose would be me.


The one with the hood...the blonde one named Sami put that title on it...


in the middle...at universal 2 days after graduation.


the one all the way to the right...the little boy at the far left of the pic is my brother.


Halloween a few years back.


and this isnt me, its my friend Dominique, but i just HAD to put it up...


----------



## RodMack (Jul 29, 2005)

some pics of me


----------



## Unikkoinen (Jul 29, 2005)

I wanted to post that because it's so pretty picture. I'm the one standing.


----------



## CWar (Jul 29, 2005)

I only havethis to show


----------



## Jordy (Jul 29, 2005)

I couldn't resist! Yes it's awful xD And no thats not my normal look xD


----------



## Jordy (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah Yeah double post.. But this one is 30 minutes later! xD

I'm the one with the  blue/white swim thingy.. I look skinny there xD But I gained like 9 kilo since then xD


----------



## Jun (Jul 29, 2005)

by popular demand!! me and my niece goofing in the comp:

again:

aren't we cute??????


----------



## CWar (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh, what the heck

Damn, I look like a chick .


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 29, 2005)

beat this... hehe


----------



## Hermie (Jul 29, 2005)

Me being all badass and such.


----------



## Jun (Jul 30, 2005)

behold.... my ultimate cuteness weapon: (this turned out very dark, so i had to photoshop 'em a bit)

*Spoiler*: _shineeeeee!!!_ 




ULTRA-KAWAII NEPHEW NO JUTSU!!!!





*Spoiler*: _The power of my nephew compells j00!!!_ 




awww.. isn't this the most cute pic you have ever seen?





*Spoiler*: _best pic EVAH. period._


----------



## lekki (Jul 31, 2005)

Me before my new bald look

Ususally in the work bathroom 'cause I'd look like a wierdo taking pictures of my self with my cellphone in the office 



Me after bald, almost time to go home and very, very tired


I need to buy a camera

The reason why the picture quality sucks?


I don't have byakugan:sad


----------



## Spidey (Jul 31, 2005)

well, I can't remember if I ever posted my pics in here, so I'll do it now  

Me a few month's ago. my hair is longer now


me doing a backflip lol


and me doing a butterfly twist.. still working on this one


----------



## Might-Y-bandit (Jul 31, 2005)

...ya i know looks like im from Al quaida or sth. ^^ ..but it was . a litte cold outside  


..brrr me doing the bad guy look


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

Me sporting the wifebeater.


----------



## Notaku (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 31, 2005)

w00h00! new piccie with mah new headphones! xD


----------



## Animegirl (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's a pretty pic of me!!


----------



## Sazanami (Aug 1, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _B&W Picts._ 




B&W pics are cool.


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 1, 2005)

Me and Charles Chaplin hanging at Madame Toussaud's.
Holla.


LMP and I trying to be cool, and pretty much failing.


Those are my boobs.  My Tshirt is cool.

*back and camwhoring*


----------



## crazyblood (Aug 1, 2005)

mine is here  I dont know how to post images


----------



## Gold Knight (Aug 2, 2005)

...

Here's me.  On the left, I mean.  This was done by me recently to show to a girl what I was talking about about how people kept comparing me to an actor named David Keith.  Don't worry about if you've never heard of him, he's kind of a local celebrity around here.  But that is ME on the LEFT.   



Okay, stop chuckling.  I know I look pretty young.

I don't usually do this, but what the heck.  I was bored.


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _im on TV!_ 











*Spoiler*: _so as the Naruto Forum!_


----------



## furious styles (Aug 2, 2005)

a picture I took for me girl. fun with lighting! (or lack thereof)


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 3, 2005)

I went camping with some of my "old" (I've only been out for this summer) college friends went out camping with some of their buddies.  Here are some pictures from this weekend.  Enjoy ^_^


Me fishing.  Didn't catch anything all weekend. T_T


Lets say that I some alcohol the night before.  That bottle was full at the begining of the night and I had 3 mike's hard lemonades as well.  No buzz, or I just don't know what a buzz feels like.  I believe half of being drunk is your preconsemptions of the experience.  


Some of the fire wood that me and my friend collected.  We started off with a pile at least twice as big (the picture was taken on the last day of the trip).My true weapon of choice was a big rock, but the saw looks cooler for the picture.  Don't you think???


----------



## illusion (Aug 3, 2005)

^ Nice pics QT!!

Welp this is me......


----------



## Rainy Days (Aug 4, 2005)

I just wanted to share my smexyness with the world! For some reason I'm smiling outta control in this one! I just got out of dance practice, and I'm always usually frowning.


----------



## M00se (Aug 4, 2005)

old picture but still 


hmm the link didnt work so heres the site


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG! MORE PICTURES! From oldest to newest (I'm the girl with the brownish-blonde streaks in each pic)...


I think I took this one a few months back, when I just put the streaks in my hair...


Me with my most favorite adorable little cousin, Franco (his actual name is Carlo Francis, but I decided to give him a cute nickname hehe)!


My cousins and I at our 2nd cousin Mike's wedding (I'm the girl wearing a yellow cardigan).


Me with my beautiful little niece, Avery.


Me with my buddy RJ at Irvine Spectrum hahaha.


My friend Amy and I partying it up at her/Vergel's/Jasmine's party!


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 4, 2005)

I ADMINISTER THE PAIN >O


This is me (offscreen >.>) attempting to grab my friend's manbreasts.


Oh snap ):


Disciplining one of my minions.
I love this picture because it looks so...wrong.


----------



## Rainy Days (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok last pic! For all the guys.


----------



## Lorii (Aug 4, 2005)

hehehe......


----------



## Noex (Aug 4, 2005)

dunno if i have posted these but if i have im sorry but my memory is failing 

take last summer


well this is taken last december


----------



## furious styles (Aug 5, 2005)

ok...heres a couple pics of meh..

I'm a pretty normal guy. by day, anyway...



By night however, I become...




ABSOLUTELY F*CKING INSANE.



Yes, that is my foot....and yes, it did taste good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 5, 2005)

[/IMG]

This is me when I tried to grow a mustache and beard.  It didn't work so I cut it off.

Edit:  my friend Jimmy is in the background.  He's cool tool


----------



## Angelush (Aug 5, 2005)

Boooo..*tehehee*


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2005)

Damn it's been forever, but here we go!!!


Me and my fiance, Suzuhiko, looking distressed in the Louvre. XD


Oh damn it's the Mona Lisa, biatch!!!


This is the only freaking thing in the Louvre that was from the Philippines and the damn thing looks like me. XD


----------



## Unikkoinen (Aug 5, 2005)

Carlos Gardel - Por Una Cabeza

Very Finnish. ^^


----------



## Nakor (Aug 6, 2005)

Just an average pick of me...


----------



## metronomy (Aug 6, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> This is the only freaking thing in the Louvre that was from the Philippines and the damn thing looks like me. XD


The likeness is astonishing. Maybe you were a sculpture in a past life. O:

Erm, oh yer not the discussion thread.



Because I like to get drunk and pass out.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Aug 6, 2005)

me...


----------



## Bleach Me (Aug 6, 2005)

I think I might be an alchoholic...

Ya, so here goes...


^^just incase ur wondering, that is a piece of fruit on my head... 

EDIT:  Spoilers have been added...  SHould have put them on first... SORRY BOUT THAT!!  _*i really hate messin with the page justification!*_


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 6, 2005)

Some pictures of me playing "In the Groove."  That game is so much fun!  It is way harder than DDR and that is a good thing!  I can only play up to 9 on DDR and 8 on ItG, but the ItG's 8 seems harder than the DDR 9 so that is cool!.  Well on with the pics...

​


----------



## Notaku (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 7, 2005)

New Pictures of Yours Truly


----------



## Lorii (Aug 7, 2005)

ok here's me just got out of the shower...my hair looks like dreds...LOL


----------



## Inactive Shanks (Aug 7, 2005)

here's lil me>_<


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sakurako (Aug 7, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Pg-13 cropped ^__^_ 




It's the only one I have ;__; Taken by a friend on a local party. I don't even own a digicam:sad 




I'm the black haired one The one on the right is my smexy friend Maxine


----------



## sayam (Aug 7, 2005)

hehe I found a pic on my comp, a friend of mine took this with his phone so the quality pretty much suck.
It was taken about a little bit more than a year ago on a party at my house.


----------



## Sen316 (Aug 7, 2005)

Yea. That's me and my 2 ferrets, Gizmo and Spirit. I'm a loser. I really do go out in public with cat ears and eyeliner whiskers. >.< My school hates me because there's nothing in the rules about cat ears so I can wear 'em. =^n.n^=


----------



## Othni (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 8, 2005)

Just got a digi cam for my birthday so I'm going to be a cam whore until I start getting hate mail.  

​Me goofing around at my friend's place.  Trying to change the chanel to a beautiful babe... well not really.  I don't really remember what I was doing but that wasn't it.  ^_^

​Me foot.  Excuse my grammar.  I looove those socks, they are sooo cumfy.  That and my friend's poster of Rahxephon is too cool to not post.  

​Well enough of talking about my friend w/o showing a picture of him.  Here is a picture of us watching the final episode of Ghost in the Shell SAC.  Cannot wait for season two to come out over here!  I hope the Tachikomas make a come back.  They are too cute.  If you don't know what I am taking about...

​


----------



## Konohamarukun (Aug 8, 2005)

Fell asleep watching tv xD  I guess my friend did too   Btw, I'm on the right.  My friend took the pic


----------



## Notaku (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## metronomy (Aug 8, 2005)

Let's all look at FaM in a pink skirt instead.



I tried to warn her about this, but she didn't listen.


----------



## Kaleidovision (Aug 8, 2005)

Got bored so decided to put some recent pics up, enjoy


*Spoiler*: _wishy washy_ 



This is me jumping up & down on a bed... that's what happens when your best mate is a photographer  hehe




*Spoiler*: _sexy beast_ 



so for once a spontaneous pose... :shoked 




*Spoiler*: _early in the morning_ 



we had our housewarming party the day before... we're actually laughing at ourselves yea... 


and still laughing 




*Spoiler*: _don't click it_ 



well... what can I say, this happens when you have too much time on your hands,, it's me, uhm... sorta... this picture cracks me up every single time... :sweat


----------



## T2004 (Aug 8, 2005)

Decided to post pics Enjoy!!

Me and my friends goofing off lol   I'm 2nd one on the right.



Just me, chillin and looking dumb 

for the ladies 
and last one for now...
My baby sis ^_^


----------



## Jordy (Aug 8, 2005)

Okey picture whore time..


----------



## dandahammer (Aug 9, 2005)

Me with my arcade:


Cosplay from A-kon 2002:


Fun w/ paint =)


----------



## Bleach Me (Aug 10, 2005)

its bleach @ the beach


----------



## Kashii (Aug 11, 2005)

Funny pictures of me... well they dont even need to be funny and you'll laugh heh.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 11, 2005)

mee
*


----------



## polaralex (Aug 11, 2005)

Although, the pictures r not very good[]


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 11, 2005)

testing my webcam... The pictures was taken with no light in the room.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's me in a 5 star hotel in San Francisco. Me and some people stayed there with a huge discount and man was it awesome.


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 12, 2005)

More photos yay!


I'm a nerd dork, but what is new?


Me cliff jumping.  I like to think that I look like half Michael Jackson Zombie, and half Michael Jordan in this picture.  Thus the picture to the side (incase you are going, "WTF is he talkin' about?"), that was hashed out rather quickly (the hardest part was getting footage of the Jackson video).


Because I think it is a pretty picture.  I hope you at least enjoy this picture...​


----------



## XrangerX (Aug 12, 2005)

well here is my pic.. this was for school and it looks pretty stupid but meh its the only pic i got..


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 12, 2005)

exams have finished (for now atleast T_T) & im back cam-whoring w00t!  
at a friend's house, she has 6 guitars! o.o 

look closely at the hands, i can't play it ^^; just posing hehe

acne rulez


----------



## Unikkoinen (Aug 13, 2005)

I can't punish anyone with a life without my dress. See it and love it.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 13, 2005)

i posted this in another thread but ill post it here too lol

wisdom tooth!!


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 14, 2005)

me today


one of the bands that played at today's concert ~~~Skillet


----------



## Bleach Me (Aug 14, 2005)

its bleach @ uhhh, a steering wheel...


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Aug 14, 2005)

ehhh just me...


----------



## ACult (Aug 14, 2005)

Me sh*tting on my image..


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 14, 2005)

try to pose cool but...
thats me


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 15, 2005)

I only got stupid pictures of myself, they are "made" for fun....


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 15, 2005)

Finally getting around to this.  These pics were taken when my hair was a bit shorter than it is now.

You can stop nagging now, jk, and no, I won't be posting anything in the Bath House.


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 15, 2005)

Went jet skiing today for the first time with my friend.  She drove, and the ride was a little bit bumpy but it was a good time.  Got pulled over by the sherif... didn't see the jet ski's lisence, my friend's leg was covering it.  Oops ^_^.  Here are some pictures of us after we got out of the hot tub later (that was cool (or should I say hot), we had a chance to BS for a while, and I haven't been in a hot tube in years).  

​


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 15, 2005)

Friends and I at the beach.  But not in our bathing suits.


My friend and I (okay, just me) have a Baywatch moment.


We were bored so we made the only guy with us lay down in the burning hot sand, and then poured more sand on top of him, gave him sand-breasts, and stuck a shovel in his crotch.
The result?  A work of art.

Here is some other random nonsense.  I like my socks:


----------



## Angelush (Aug 15, 2005)

Blah....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 16, 2005)

here's my new pics.  Laugh if you want


more

even more

glasses w/o glasses which is next?

one more

well I probably won't post anymore for a while.


----------



## T2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

Decided to post more pics.


oh, no horrible quality pic!!! lol


sis again, yeah she's EVERYWHERE lol



Group pic, me on far left ^_^


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 16, 2005)

Here are some oldest --> newest pics of myself once again lol...


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Lorii (Aug 17, 2005)

here i am with my idiotic bro in law behind me making bunny ears and my sis 21st costume party i was lady snowblood (original movie from kill bill)


----------



## Bleach Me (Aug 17, 2005)

Its Bleach ...  Getting rammed up the wazzoo with a large metal spear by a space alien...


----------



## basiK (Aug 17, 2005)

bored, found the camera so i took some crapy pics




my boots own, i wear them everywhere


me and the funk machine


iunno..

:ssmile


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 17, 2005)

Jackal got some new pics 


*Spoiler*: _Javier trying to be 
[SIZE="10"_ 



*zip*[/SIZE]
hell yeah  



*Spoiler*: _and this one is for all haters out there! 
[SIZE="10"_ 



*zip*[/SIZE]
and people who dont like perverts s...or like Scen >D

ps: notice the friendly yet crazy psycho-smile XD

edit: now they are gone >)


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Altered (Aug 18, 2005)

Me With Ben Carroll (Guy In My Avatar.  The Ra Guitarists)



~Will


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 18, 2005)

I like negative effect on my mobilephone!

If you're easily frightened, don't hit 
*Spoiler*: _This_ 




button...


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 19, 2005)

OMG picture-whoring once again! I took these just moments ago...





Don't mind my not-so-well-endowed chest area LOL...


----------



## clockwork (Aug 20, 2005)

Just took this for the "I Heart You" FC. Thought I'd chuck it here ^_^


*Spoiler*: _  surprised? probably not >.<_ 



​


----------



## furious styles (Aug 20, 2005)

boo! its me...right at this second...3:03 am...


----------



## furious styles (Aug 20, 2005)

boo! its me...right at this second...3:03 am...note the pre-teen esque stubble...


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 20, 2005)

arghh, its Rocklee88's cam-whoring episode 382435511! :amazed 
at Coogee beach  :


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Voynich (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, I spent the last week on vacation.  Went to the Black Hills, in South Dakota, and went to Montana for half a day as well.  Here are some of the pictures from the trip.  

​
From Left to Right:  Me with a replica of a "super" mammoth, an adult African elephant can barely touch it's chin with the top of its head.  So they were quit a large species.  The next picture I am at Crystal Cave national monument.  Makes me wonder what the hell a monument is, I thought they had to be man made, but most of the monuments I was at where made by nature.  The last picture is a picture of me at Mt. Rushmore.... duh.... Was a nice day, it started to rain probably 5 minuets after that picture was taken.  T_T

​
From Left to Right again:  Me with "Abe Lincoln."  He reportedly has only grown an inch since 1865.  Well that is what the guy told another tourist, I had a good laugh ^_^.  This picture I am feeding a 120 year old giant tortuous.  Shame my mother couldn't figure out my camera too well, other wise I might have gotten a shot of the tortuous' mouth open.  You'd be amazed how much force that big guy has in his jaws.  The last picture is of my family.  By now you should figure out who I am and every one else are in my nuclear family, not much else to add except my brother is an ass.  But that is another story... *sigh*

I hope you enjoyed these 'cause there are more to come!


----------



## 8018 (Aug 21, 2005)

i'm really bored now -____-
so i'll post some pics ^-^


*Spoiler*: _you get two pics >.O one 
where i'm 'pretty' and one where
i'm not//lucky you >.O_ 




asdfgh
late


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 21, 2005)

thats me  pic is 6 months old i think


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Aug 21, 2005)

this is moi one week ago XD


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Aug 21, 2005)

SuperMary said:
			
		

> There needs to be more drunken pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one on the right. Just to note, that crappy beer is not my choice - it's just the only thing they serve -- ANYWHERE. there's tons more of drunken dopiness at Complete Collection of Hidan-related Threads



here is one (meh  )


----------



## endgame (Aug 22, 2005)

Probably never posting photos again after this >_> *is scared to post photos*


----------



## Chaos Productionz (Aug 23, 2005)

That's me..>.>;
Yes, it has been photoshopped...​


----------



## ACult (Aug 23, 2005)

Me showing off my hair again....


----------



## FoRk (Aug 24, 2005)

heres some pictures of me, i dont have any good ones and im a dork so most of them are weird   buts thats ok right.  anywho on to the pix...

me and my sister at her grad


me and some import girl at a car show in vegas, on on the left if you dont know...


umm yea... i was bored.


stupid gaara!  he stole my wallet!


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 24, 2005)

Me and Someone Special At Otakon. Love is In The Air  Huge Image 



New Pictures Coming At Ya! 



The Funky Rhythm Coming At Ya!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Aug 24, 2005)

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you!


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 25, 2005)

zOMG camera-whoring once again (these were taken yesterday)!!!1


----------



## clockwork (Aug 25, 2005)

collage! ^_^ 
​​This thread is kind of addictive =\​


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 25, 2005)

Well I said I would post more pictures from my vacation, so I have to keep my word ('cause it is my way of the ninja ^_^).  

​
Here is a picture of me at Crystal Cave, one of those natural national monuments that I was talking about in my previous post.  It was a pain in the butt taking pictures in there, I'm surprised any of them turned out.  It was like taking pictures blindfolded, even though I could see fine there with my own eyes... *sigh*.  The other picture is me with your every day mammoth fossil.  They had a name for it but I forgot it, I think it was Oscar or something like that, but knowing me and names that is probably way off.  

​
Two pictures of Devil's Tower.  The one on the left is a picture of my family, and the second is scenic picture that I took.  I think it turned out nicely, don't you?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 27, 2005)

aight, i'll show the only pic of me that i have (with my buddies). this was the day after a brazilian birthday party and so we just had to egg the hell out of the birthday boy XD. we egged him with over 300 eggs (i threw the 1st egg lol, it hit him right in the elbow :). after a while it turned into a huge free-for-all and everyone was egging each other. i managed to stay clean though (i ran away from the battle XD). but as i saw them taking photos i decided to join and right when they took the 1st pic, i got bombarded with eggs . that was a very fun day . here's the pic i have (i'm the one kneeling on the bottom left).


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 28, 2005)

S'been along time since ive posted here XD


Her name's Freddie XD She's part American/Filipino/British which is awesome XD

*Spoiler*: _more freddie pics, alone_ 









*Spoiler*: _both pics for the 'i love you' fc_ 









I loved it there!!!! It was soo green and awesome!!!!


----------



## Lorii (Aug 29, 2005)

my friend and i at a mates place

another one


----------



## Taciturnity (Aug 30, 2005)

^Me about a year ago.


^Me as of now.


^Photoshop'd about two years ago. Guess what my favorite movie is!


^Self-Portrait Anime'd.


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 31, 2005)

went to the city the other day, HAD to take some photos


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 31, 2005)

Back by popular demand *stargrl at least...and me* I bring you, FREDDIEE!!!!


*Spoiler*: _smile, babe_


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Nara Twiggie (Aug 31, 2005)

wow.  There sure are a lot of people here ... most of them ugly like me in this pic. j/k 



Hey, it was New Year's Eve give me a break.


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 2, 2005)

Kay pics of me



and some drawings ofme :eyeroll


----------



## jkingler (Sep 2, 2005)

Because I was bored, I took a few pics. Here they are:


*Spoiler*: _1_ 




Not too happy.




*Spoiler*: _2_ 





Slightly more happy.




*Spoiler*: _3_ 





Aww, f*** it! Temari smile!!!


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 3, 2005)

Well I was bored tonight so I decided to take some pictures.  That and I wanted to show what I did last/this weekend.  I cleaned out a good portion of my basement, and put in new carpet (rug style) and put up new wall scrolls.


Oh, I forgot I put up the TV stand that I got for my birthday.  


Me with new Samurai Champloo wall scroll.  


Cannot remember the anime series, but I thought it was a pretty wall scroll, so I thought I'd share the picture with all you NFers.  


More random wall scrolls for you to enjoy.  


Crap I forgot to tell you (I seem to be loosing my memory), I also practiced my Kage bunshin skillz this weekend ^_^.  You can see pretty much see the rest of my wall scrolls in this photo, missing one Cowboy Bebop wall scroll that is posted some where else in this thread.​


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 4, 2005)

Doesn't count as a double post if it is a picture of some one else! ^_^

I taught my friend how to do Kage bunshin as well.  He is a little better than me (bastard, *cough*), must be all of those books that he reads.

​
I should probably say that he asked me to do this for him.  (He doesn't want to get addicted to forum life).


----------



## Counterattack (Sep 4, 2005)

Holy crap, is this where all the good looking girls on the internet go, to Naruto Forums?  

Anyways, this is the only recent picture I've got, it's about a month and a half old.


Some friends and I held a bit of a charity event midsummer, it turned out pretty well. I'm the one with my arms on people's shoulders. This was kind of a staff photo.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 4, 2005)

Bah, picture of me + smiling = bad outcome.

Yea... Took those 2 or 3 weeks ago.

My GF says I have puffy cheeks and that it's a good thing. I dun' like it. :sad


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 4, 2005)

okay this is me....~malice~/NanDesuKa:



and one shot where u can see my hair...


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 4, 2005)

​
Ha, finally surpased my friend!!!  Only the real me gets the chair (I'm not going to trust one of those bastards to take our picture)!  Just found an old tripod, so hopefully you don't get sick of these.  And yes I will do areas other than my basement!  Bye Bye!!!

EDIT:  Does anyone else here like Cardcaptor Sakura (not the NA Cardcaptors bullshit, but the Japanese unedited show)?


----------



## RabienRose (Sep 5, 2005)

& there goes me


----------



## DeviousNL (Sep 5, 2005)

It's been some time since I posted a pic here, so here's me!



Here's me and one of my friends @ 'Camelot Club' in Crete, Greece this year. Great vacation again! But then again, you can have fun anywhere with a group of 22 partying guys!


----------



## Crutches (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm the one with blue(Me with my SAT Class buddies, old ass picture)



All the way to the left flicking you off 



another old pic


----------



## FoRk (Sep 5, 2005)

heres some recent pictures of me at a night club, the first time i went also, it was uber fun and my friends got me drunk ^_^ 

first one is me and my friend.


another one of me and my friend, were friggin angels!


----------



## Sir Whirly (Sep 6, 2005)

Hehe, this is a picture of me and my little sister.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 6, 2005)

*The Haitain Bandit*

this is mild mannered ordinary everyday chamchamtrigger:

*Spoiler*: __ 



...but I lost the picture with my glasses so I don't seem like clark kent. 



but once every year he turns into the .......*HAITAIN BANDIT *

*Spoiler*: __ 



...with his brother



another sighting of the bandit

two to go

one to go


----------



## RodMack (Sep 6, 2005)

some pics of me in CNAnime:



i'm on the right in both images


----------



## DesertLily (Sep 7, 2005)

This is the first shot I took using my school's digicam, mostly seeing how the coloring would work onscreen.


Me being a nerd.


Another nice little smile, and a further view so people could see my favorite shirt.


Just sitting pretty.


----------



## DesertLily (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG MORE!!!!11!

Here's the rest of my outfit. 


Sorry to all animal activists, but this coat is FABULOUS.  O_O  It was my grandma's when she was young in the 30's, and since she can't wear it anymore she gave it to me.  Normally I wouldn't support fur, but it was free and it looks and feels SOOOOO nice.


Me showing off my kimono and umbrella.


Another one....my eyebrows look kinda messed.  >_<  Stupid things.


----------



## mao (Sep 7, 2005)

Uhhuh, summer's ending >_>


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 7, 2005)

This is probably 1 of the oldest pics i have, just found it today. Its me and my 2 year younger cousin, im the tall kid


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 7, 2005)

More pictures. ^_^


*Spoiler*: _Lots of pictures!_ 















People say they like this picture. No idea why. >_>;;


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 7, 2005)

tis I! Shinigami-isshin. taken in Feb. my hair is longer and i has got a beard


----------



## ThiefKing (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, lookit! I got my camera to work, so, in celebration you all get to look at me, arn't you all lucky?








Enjoy


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmm your chidori looks more rasengan-ish.  Okay here's me.  The only long-sleeve tie-dyes I have make me look like a narc.  And it's New Years Eve, so that bottle in front of me ... Yeah, it was full at the beginning of the night.


----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 8, 2005)

my lizard



kilts haha


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 8, 2005)

i felt terrible given the people old photos of me. so i decided to take fresh photos last night!
well this one is old. bored at my own garage sale


but all the others are fresh!


and to be goofy:

could that double as a nice guy pose pic?

that be all


----------



## basiK (Sep 9, 2005)

i have no eyeballs =\


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is another picture of my friend (I got his permision again in case you are wondering).  They were fight to see who had to take out the trash (some of which is seen in the background).  It looks like a tie to me.  In case you didn't notice I moved a couch down stairs to my layer.  My brother wasn't too happy about that.  Not that he ever used that couch nor was it his to begin with, but he'll take any occasion to pick a fight, lil' bastard.   Well hope you enjoy the pic, and I'm sure there are going to be more kage bunshin pictures in the future, if you do like them (which is what I hope is the case).  

​


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 10, 2005)

More pictures! 


My new burgandy haircolor...and yes, I have an industrial piercing on my left ear!


Me again.


I took this just an hour ago.


My mother and I at the San Diego Zoo! Relatives say that I am practically the younger version of her! I love her! 


An old pic with my groups of friends: the Fappers! 


...and my other group: the Izzle Crew!


----------



## skippy (Sep 10, 2005)

Me <3 now to fill up this post with random letters so it can be posted >_<


----------



## jkingler (Sep 10, 2005)

@Magic Mountain, 2002 (I was still in High School XD):


*Spoiler*: _Me in a small hat:_ 









*Spoiler*: _Me in a big hat:_


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

........... 


*Spoiler*: _Nyahahaha_ 
















*Spoiler*: _i can be normal_


----------



## jkingler (Sep 11, 2005)

/sleeps


----------



## Sayo (Sep 11, 2005)

.....................


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 12, 2005)

These guys took a bit longer to make, but I thought it would be better to post a couple at a time instead of posting just one picture every day or something.  

​Definitely not by best picture, but I figured what the hell, I spent the time to make it I might as well post the damn thing.  Despite only having three bunshin's it was a bitch to make... things move when you sit on them (especially at my current weight).  Getting closer to getting my six pack, although I am still a long ways away from my final destination.  

​This one is one of my favorites, not quit sure why.  Be sure to check out the big picture to see the mayhem going on in the background.  I built that retaining wall and planted those trees by the way.  (EDIT:  You should have seen the look on my brother's face when I was working on this.  He caught me doing the "shoving" pose with no one else there, and was like, what the f*ck are you doing [his actual words] and some comment on this is why I don't have a girl friend, not that he is any better at that then myself.)  

​Summoning no jitsu, with my Kage bunshin no jitsu!  The graphics are kind of hooky, but for a first attempt I don't think it is too bad.  Makes an awesome avatar if you ask me.  I have finally been able to work with photoshop properly again.  I had a problem with my colors in Photoshop before.  Hard to edit a picture when what you see isn't what you get! (EDIT: Another funny story concerning my family and these pictures, when I showed my mom this picture she was, "Oh that's cool, like the other one (the one above) better but it is pretty cool.  So how did you do that circle thing?" I told her we had really good carpet cleaner.  And she was like, "YOU DID WHAT?!?!?!!? THAT IS BRAND NEW CARPET...blah blah blah."  I told her later that I added the circle thingy in later with photoshop.)

Well that is all for now, please rate these pictures when you go to the imageshack web page.  Thx ^_^


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, photo time!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




On the left my great friend Christine, Me in the middle, My GF Mao Mi on the right...


----------



## AngyoOnshi (Sep 12, 2005)

rawr


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm bored too. So what? Here are random pictures that I decided to throw in...


*Spoiler*: _ENTER WITH CAUTION_ 




No I'm not taller than them. I'm wearing boots in that picture. This is before we went clubbin'.




I used to have a "scenester" haircut last year lol (it looked KIND OF like Sasuke's, but trimmed a little shorter. I could easily spike the back haha!)


Geez this girl! She's trying to fill up on my boob (can you see her thumb?) LMAO good times...


He's only a guy friend.






OHMAHGAD! Sooo November 2003!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 12, 2005)

The girl with the pink shirt, will be my girlfriend, isnt she smoking hot or what.


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I was off to a delaid start... on my birthday I said I would become a camera whore.  Well you cannot say that I didn't warn you. Posting, what 6 or 7 pictures in less then a week or so... if that isn't camera whoring it up I don't know what is.  Well on with the picture.   

​I'm no Peter Jackson or Steven Speilburg, but I gave it a shot: "King Bronzhawk!"  Hahahah!  I will rule ze world!  Or not.  Made this guy tonight.  Not that I didn't have it before, but I have a new found respect for the digital effects people in the movie industry.


----------



## ComeComeParadise (Sep 13, 2005)

Some camwhoring time:


*Spoiler*: _I am feeling narcissistic._


----------



## skunkworks (Sep 14, 2005)

Chillin.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2005)

Maho pulling a Maho xD crappy quality but meh...best I have.


----------



## IzumoX (Sep 14, 2005)

It's kind of a new photo, I've just dyed my hair, i'm at my friends house ^_^;
Link removed


----------



## JAPPO (Sep 15, 2005)

Im the first guy on the right clickies


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Sep 17, 2005)

................


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Sep 17, 2005)

new pics... 
   i swear that was the last one!


----------



## Voynich (Sep 17, 2005)

Akuma Network

Link removed

Akuma Network

Cause I'm an idiot...and yesh..my webcam sucks. It isn't mine anyway XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 17, 2005)

i was really bored -____-


 *zip* 

ps: the curly hair is gone...and im gonna fix it tomorrow, I didnt completly finished the cut today cuz im too lazy.

edit: now they are gone >)


----------



## clockwork (Sep 17, 2005)

​
quick into the spruce moose

​


----------



## Unikkoinen (Sep 17, 2005)

I have been a real cam whore since I got a webcam. Here you go.


----------



## abfluvver (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Jordy (Sep 17, 2005)

Result of IRC retardness


----------



## Renegade Raine (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's some pics of me at a bridal fashion show I modeled for.  I got paid with a five dollar gift certificate card to Quik Trip...I'm not joking either.


----------



## Jordy (Sep 19, 2005)

Just being random, had nothing to do;




And that's where I live;


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 19, 2005)

Well it has been a while since I have posted anything in here, not that I haven't been busy else where, but enough of my ramblings and on with the pictures.

​Well, my friend taught his sister how to Kage Bunshin... with out my permission... the nerve.  She is smart enough I am sure she would have figured it out on her own.  Sorry about the picture being so dark, I was an idiot and forgot to turn on the flash... oops ^_^' .  

​Ah crap!  The Bunshins are developing personalities of their own!  One of them has gone to the dark side, I'll let you figure out who that is.  

​You all knew that I was Kakashi right?  Killed some bad ass ninjas and I had to go under the Federal Ninja Protection Agency, this, of course, made all of my other photo edits a heck of a lot harder you know .

​Well we all love Naruto here!  As some of you may know (Bath house members) this was originally made for a special some one, but I got to my senses (with the help of other members) and did not give her the picture.  But I figured, why waste the time that I spent on making the darn thing and I put it to something useful, kind of.  

​Damn clone tried to steal my chips, you don't steal my chips.  In the discussion thread, put what you would have put in the thought bubbles if you had made this picture.


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 20, 2005)

NEW JACKET!!

I just got it yesterday.  Gots to set myself up for the winter now...  hehe

ANyways, what u think?


-


----------



## happygolucky (Sep 20, 2005)

Monny's such a cute brat. <3
=D

Everyone and their mommas have seen this pic but NF! ;O


----------



## De Monies (Sep 21, 2005)

ECKS DEE
XD


*Spoiler*: _me luffs the dark <333_


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Sep 21, 2005)

c'est moi looking very sexay


----------



## Twizted (Sep 22, 2005)

Round three  Your friendly neighborhood Twiz...

Since everyone has been turning in the blurry ones lately:






Relaxing:


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _My "emo" days. Don't say I didn't warn you so lol!_ 





Some lame fansign I made for my friend earlier this year lol...


zOMG I'm trying to eat a taco!



(The following are from 2003-2004)


----------



## Lorii (Sep 22, 2005)

four eyes...


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 23, 2005)

well ill add beter picture(s?) later .....if i ever get a real camera


----------



## abfluvver (Sep 23, 2005)

Helped out at school event today designed for the Minor Niners. D:
Harassing freshmen yay!
Paint was involved:


So I made myself emo.  Crawling in my skin


I'ms a superhero. D:


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 23, 2005)

Here I am, looking like a cop in coolness!!


----------



## Asmodai (Sep 23, 2005)

Did someone say emo?


----------



## Yomii (Sep 23, 2005)

\o/ Also in my avatar ATM [the vampire!Sasuke-one] xDD;


----------



## ACult (Sep 23, 2005)

Indeed here is some more emo

Some web cam photos of my new greasy black hair and industrial piercing


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 24, 2005)

Well I'm back with more pictures for you to check out.  I hope that you like them!

​Wow!  It has been a while since I've posted a "normal" picture.  In this picture I am in the Bad Lands in South Dakota.  Not quit sure where it got its name ^_^

​Ah, I'm still not sick of making these.  I have quit the collection now :.  The big black thing is the pole to the basketball hoop in my backyard, incase you are wondering what it was.  

​I've post a very simular one to this before so don't yell at me just yet CCV... j/k.  Besides adding the thought bubble, I changed one of the bunshins to accomidate the theme of the picture better (watching/not watching Card Capture Sakura).  Although I am still amused by the bunshin jumping up and down like a lunatic in the orginal picture.  

​If I am going to put up one remake, I thought I might as well put up one more!  When I had this picture planed out (I kind of do these semi-spur of the moment, I was cooking diner on the grill when I did this one... had to kill time somehow!) I took the picture of my foot outside (to get the same lighting coloring and direction, also the pair of feet you see now) I didn't realize that I didn't have enough pants leg showing (thus why this picture is croped at the top).  Well I originally did not want to crop the picture, so I retook the picture of my feet.  This resulting in different lighting angle and coloring, which I changed fairly well.  The biggest issue (and what kind of made it look "funny") is that the perspective of the feet was waaaaaaay off.  So desided a smaller picture was better than a funny looking one... although that one is still up!

​Heheheh... another summon!  That makes three todate!  The summoning pictures always take the longest.  Doesn't help that I spend an hour just designing the summoning circle thingy.  I like the eye in the palm thing too, kind of trippy.  Tell me what you think in the discussion thread please. 

Well I have more, but I'll save them for another day!


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




:x









dont even think about talking bad about my *suite!* and the pimp look


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 24, 2005)

Here's another of me: looking through the deepness of the sky


----------



## RabienRose (Sep 24, 2005)

i've been wondering why there is another thread just like this..anyways..


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 24, 2005)

Click if you dare!


----------



## Unikkoinen (Sep 24, 2005)

The cam whore strikes again.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 24, 2005)

I decided to take some pics first thing when I woke up. Why? I don't know. Probably wasn't the best idea, but here are those pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 




^I'm so greasy! XD


^ph34r my bedhead :rofl


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 24, 2005)

Moi =D


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 25, 2005)

Don't Laugh <.< I was trying out my new forehead protector >.> I just noticed, I had it upsidedown T.T


----------



## Renegade Raine (Sep 25, 2005)

Here's my latest pic...


----------



## Angelush (Sep 25, 2005)

Blah..



2yrs ago


----------



## Cash Register (Sep 25, 2005)

Check out ol' good lookin' me:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Standing in front of ol' huge Gooba.


----------



## myg0t (Sep 25, 2005)

Me


----------



## XiaoBoy (Sep 26, 2005)

Angelush said:
			
		

> Blah..
> 
> 
> 
> 2yrs ago




Nice pictures


----------



## Notaku (Sep 26, 2005)

post in the discussion tread


----------



## Hermie (Sep 26, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _yay t-shirt_


----------



## Rocklee88 (Sep 27, 2005)

a recent trip to the beach on my LAST day of high school>.>

*Spoiler*: _this was still at school though, in our music room_ 




with full of crappy guitars 





*Spoiler*: _the police officers <3 me.._ 




so i took a joy ride in their smexy vehicle  
(the stupid sun was killing my eyes!)





*Spoiler*: _too much action in that vehicle, so i fell asleep afterwards_ 




XDXD


----------



## gunnar (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is me... Im younger than every one here


----------



## Notaku (Sep 28, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cartman owns u all


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 28, 2005)

Well here I go again to post more pictures...

​In the discussion thread I said that I would post some nature pics in my next post in here.  So here they are, as promised, I hope you enjoy them.  

​These two were taken on the same trip to the park as the nature pictures where taken.  Then hand summon looks kind of trippy with the eye, but it looks like a greater threat with the mouth (i.e. something that would be more likely to be summoned to cause some bad ass shit).  


​I went out with my friend the other day to take some more pictures.  It made things alot easier than my standard technique of the 10 second delay.  The one picture of him is NOT photoshoped.   I was hoping to get up on that fallen tree, but it was slippery as hell (it rained less than 24 hours beforehand).  And in the second bunshin picture, one of my clones is expressing his opinion to those that think these pictures are clich?.

​In Mother Russia couch get rid of you!  This ladies and gents is what happens to you when you fart on the couch too often.... enough said (or said too much... just a warning to you y'all).


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh yeah....


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

New pics of me................whew, here it goes.....


Me with "Survivors" Ethan and Jenna

And showing my loff for Monny's team (lookie hat)


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of me 


Should this be in the bathhouse section?  It's not that raunchy, just showing off my assets a little.

Man, I swore I wouldn't do this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2005)

It was a good party. ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't think I could top the great camwhore of NF, DS!!!
Still, here goes....


----------



## gundamgx (Sep 30, 2005)

This is me being lazy with la guitarra. 


Half finished Gaara painting


----------



## abfluvver (Sep 30, 2005)

BUSY AT WORK AT SCHOOL:







And that, my friends, is how you become an A student.


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Sep 30, 2005)

Guitaro....


.... still pretty horrible at shaving........heh...... Me at a banquet.


Meg


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 1, 2005)

new pic of me. >_>;;

zzzz


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 1, 2005)

PLAM said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _BRUISES! WOE IS MEH! D=_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't look 24 at all..

Here's me.. only got 1 pic


----------



## [TK]Hinata (Oct 1, 2005)

Your all gonna laugh, but this is me, from about 2 years ago. When I was 11.



^-^;


----------



## mime (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello all of you... thas me on my yearbooks photo.. I took it a month ago.. so its recent for the school year. I'm a senior as you can see.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 1, 2005)

just me

me doing something happy/stupid
very rare thing to see


----------



## ACult (Oct 1, 2005)

Some rather dodgy Reading Festival pictures of me looking not so great.


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Oct 1, 2005)

yay! digi-cam....


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 1, 2005)

Got bored...


----------



## Notaku (Oct 3, 2005)

i do this to much


*Spoiler*: _EYE_ 





a bit oversized




*Spoiler*: _BWAHAHAHAHA_ 




FINALLY COMPLETE


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 3, 2005)

boredom + photoshop + crappy digicam = 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Windy (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG, I look so unspecial. I'm not even emo. :sad


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 5, 2005)

kjggggggggggggggkg


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's me! (Danny will not be held responsible for any occular damage)


*Spoiler*: _They Caught me grinning_ 








*Spoiler*: _stand Back_ 









*Spoiler*: _not so cool..._ 








*Spoiler*: _merry christmas_ 




im on the left (santas right)


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 5, 2005)

*Here is me on one of my late night adventures:*



*
Here is my "pseudo-European Digital Camera Ad" * :


*Spoiler*: __ 







*And me being bored with a camera phone:*


----------



## abfluvver (Oct 5, 2005)

o look i love trees


*Spoiler*: _and this one may or may not actually exist_


----------



## Liengod (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## sephibroth (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 7, 2005)

Kind of looks like something from Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## Kazuo (Oct 8, 2005)

What happens when friends come over, we get bored and then realise one of them can do crap in photoshop...


----------



## Zalet (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm pretty much new here.. So I'll introduce myself to you guys.


----------



## Inactive Roy (Oct 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Lien and Roys grand day out_ 




For some reason we* thought a collection of pics of plushie's sitting in tree's would be uber cool;

Shika's dump no jutsu!


Neji trying to hide his face >,>


Lee... errr... standing


Lee VS Neji in the plushie battle of the century =O

Then we* decided pics of us and the plushie's would be cool, but as she took the pics Lien decided to exclude the plushie's and aim for intimite pics of the two of us...


Le evidence!



the Plushies force their way into the pics...

and finally being the camwhore's we are we decided to take random pics of each other...


My firstest ever trip to starbucks... mmmmmm... 


Lien contemplates stealing someone's wheelchair (she seriously did o.O)


and finally I decide being even slightly hetrosexual is uncool so I pose for this bad ass pic...


* Denotes descisions that 'we' means Lien decided and threatened violence unless I agreed...

Disclaimer: There were more pics but stupid NF only allows 10 pics per post


----------



## sunANBU (Oct 9, 2005)

here's recent pics of me wit my sis!!!  
*Spoiler*: __ 







(i'm in yellow btw!)


----------



## Bleach Me (Oct 9, 2005)

Me n my HOMEY at da club!  ^_^

*Spoiler*: __ 





Actually, I really like this girl.  Promise you wont tell! :S


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Oct 10, 2005)

It's a me! o:!

Rofl.. The pink on my head *is* my hair, just in case anyone was wondering.. Well..Technically..Not my hair.. Extensions. Yes.

I AM TEH AKATSUKI!1 D:


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 10, 2005)

My digicam sucks D:


----------



## ACult (Oct 10, 2005)

Some more pictures of me, this time in my University accommodation...


----------



## FoRk (Oct 10, 2005)

Most recent one of me, at the county fair.

they put a leash on me because i bite


----------



## Liengod (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Bleach Me (Oct 10, 2005)

w00t!!  My new favorite pic!!


----------



## ThiefKing (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _A bit of live-action yaoi XP_


----------



## basiK (Oct 11, 2005)

Some random pics. =0

Really old pic's i found =I

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww how gay


ahahhaha





Mes todays

Yey i gots teh cancer

p.s no i dont really got cancer.....


Passport pic....i wasnt trying to smile but the old chinese man who was doing the photo was trying to make me laugh by talking like some kind of gangster, it was funnies.


----------



## Angelush (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 11, 2005)

Me with my cousin Chris.


My friend Kevin and I on the ferris whell at the Pomona Fair. It was really huge and high!


----------



## silent_speech (Oct 11, 2005)

hmm, my first pic here... do i look chinese? why does everyone i meet think that i'm chinese? (i'm a filipino by the way)


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 12, 2005)

BAM!  I'm so super seriously smexy 



-EDIT-

I took this picture when I went to the Frick Fine Arts Library at University of Pittsburgh.  Another reason why Pittsburgh rocks


----------



## Rocklee88 (Oct 12, 2005)

some more photos   
some school ones


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 12, 2005)

*I've given in and decided to share more pictures of me. [jeez, I am so vain.]

Halloween costume last year:*




*My weakness:*




*Me making fun of scenester kids:*




*Me making fun of ghetto people:*




*My scary red-eyeshadow:*


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 12, 2005)

a small pic of me. (yeah, it's a student card =/ i don't have any better ones.)

my friend says i look dead in this picture. :sad


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow I haven't posted in here for a while.  Probably from the lack of time to goof around with the two midterms for my chemical engineering masters course load, that and a slowing down creative ideas.  Anyways I went to Duluth (Minnesota) this weekend to visit some friends of mine from college.  

​Well you cannot go to Duluth and not going on a drinking spree (I mean what else is there to do there?)?  These pictures where taken after that drinkin' and bowling spree and a slight mishap at Taco Bell (*crackle* Umm... Just to let you know we are out of beef, steak, chicken, and beans *crackle* You're f*ckin' with me right?).  

​These pictures were taken that same morning, after playing In the Groove for an hour first of course, at Chester Bowl.  The one that has a closer view of the stream is a picture of my friend.  People say we look alot a like, we've been called twins before... *sigh*.  The smile he gives before being clubed in the head is priceless.  

​Alrighty folks, this is what happens when you don't practise your summoning skillz for a while.  You mess up big time.  Looks like the phone was hacked by a certain famous hacker ^_^.  

I would have posted "normal" or unedited photos of the trip, but I'm not in many of them since, well it was my camera.  Ah what the hell, here is a picture of me and my friend (trying to make it girlfriend... crosses fingers). 

​God, I hate how I look on camera "close up"... need to work on fixing that somehow.


----------



## Damien the Omen (Oct 15, 2005)

A picture of me about 1 year ago


----------



## ACult (Oct 15, 2005)

I made a Myspace style photo.... 



I kinda look more a freak in this one...:amazed


----------



## Near (Oct 15, 2005)

Meh borrowed my webcam back. Crap quality, but its somewhat clear

*Spoiler*: __ 









And some ACTION poses.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## poeman (Oct 16, 2005)

sure can..here is POE MAN


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Oct 17, 2005)

I look younger in this pick, but its pretty current.


Say "what the hell are you doing with that camera?"


Me last year for the knights party, Its pretty big. I still need to resize it. T'is 2:30 am here, I just finished my hw, sleep first, resize later, class at 9.


----------



## Bleach Me (Oct 17, 2005)

Question...  

Whats more cam-whorish?  A person who posts for the feedback or a person who just posts even though no-body ever fuckin comments shit about his pics?

Anyways, here we go again!!!


----------



## CoolBuu (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, tis I.


EDIT:



Ex-girlfriend took this... sad


----------



## RabienRose (Oct 18, 2005)

on my lovely computer listening to music. 



CHRiSTiNE SAYS..``OMG ! WDF WERE Y0U THiNKiNG !``


----------



## ACult (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL, im posting again...but I hated the lighting on the last ones  

But yeah...heres two that im using now most stuff..


----------



## Detri (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## DesertLily (Oct 20, 2005)

My awesome hat, and some Halloween goodness.


----------



## Unikkoinen (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm challenging all the cam whores again.





For Joeri:


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Oct 21, 2005)

Not much of me but I just wanna share 'em.

Yay chemical burns!...... :S 


Special Someone and me in park


----------



## PATMAN (Oct 21, 2005)

Behold teh super hero! 
[is not gonna keep these pics for just teh mods]




*Spoiler*: _ Thumbsupathon_ 





*Spoiler*: _ #1(notice how i photoshoped the armpit hair out ~_^)_ 





*Spoiler*: _ #2_


----------



## sephibroth (Oct 21, 2005)

Chouzu_Tao said:
			
		

> Not much of me but I just wanna share 'em.
> 
> Yay chemical burns!...... :S




Asdhjasjdas holy SHIT!! what happened?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _the sex, embodified_ 





i'm kidding.


----------



## Kayuuko (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics of myself ^_~ Were taken in April or May 2005... so they are not the newest pics of myself but I didn't change much anyway...


----------



## aaronfoo (Oct 22, 2005)

me 



Fine fine ... here a proper one lol


----------



## mgrace (Oct 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Keep my fans happy_


----------



## abfluvver (Oct 23, 2005)

From the retreat I went on with my school chums:


Deer-in-headlights smile


The funny thing about this picture is literally half a second before it actually captured this delightful moment, the girl in the back there smiling pelted a beanbag so fucking HARD at the back of the guy's head.  It was so awesome.


----------



## SamKage (Oct 23, 2005)

I look like him, but a bit younger.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 23, 2005)

i have a really crappy camera thing.  DX


*Spoiler*: _zomg_ 



*GRIN*

*looks so effing tired it's not even funny*






.... *RUNS AWAY*


----------



## volpone (Oct 23, 2005)

deleted =D


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 23, 2005)

Lets see here, ah yes the last set of pictures where from my trip to Duluth.  Here is a new set of Kaga Bunshinish pictures.  If you are as amused by them as myself please comment on them (in rep or the comments thread, preferably the later).  On with the pics.

​Decided to go out one night and take some pictures in the park that is right behind my house.  It got dark much quicker than I thought, so I couldn't take as many pictures in the forest as I would have liked. (Didn't help that I was trying to get my purple friend in a picture out side took frigin' forever... should have spent more time planning ahead).  Anyways I thought it would be cool to take a picture of me acting like a little kid at the play ground.  

​Just tellin' 'im who?s boss.  He seems to be a bit more unrulely than my other summons, so I just want to make sure that he knows who's boss.  If any one knows what franchise this summon comes from shall receive some of my rep.  Please post responses in my Kage Bunshin Thread (just click on my siggy pic), mostly because I'm over there more often and we don't want to spam the discussion thread.  

​I believe I have show my picture of my friend in here *thinks back* up, it is in my Kage Bunshin post in here.  They are hard to see in the dark, but my friend is wearing some kind of funky shoes called tabby.  The man sometimes cannot stop talking about them. According to my friend tabby can do just about everything for except get me laid, there I am on my own.  Actually he didn't say that, but I think I know what I am going to get for Christmas (if they come in my size... I'm size 15 shoe (US)).

​Well it is the same mound of dirt, different night, as well as a different setting on the camera.  Know that I think about it those tabby of my friend would have been nice, that or a larger amount of control over my body.  I was slippin' and sliding all over the place (while my friend moved with ease up there).  And well he was giving me some sh!t about not having tabby so I flicked him off.  So I am not trying to be rude to my fellow NFers.  

​Well here is another instance where my friend said a pair of tabby would be useful.  Did a pull-up or chin-up (wtf is the difference anyways???) and then "threw" my legs over the cross bar.  Had trouble with the last part.  It took a couple of times to get up there (actually the first time I was out there I couldn't do it... T_T... I need to loose more weight, although I did lose 10 lbs. in the last two months ^_^).  

​Here I am playing leap frog... well not really but that is what I think of when I see this picture.  Man I can be stupid sometimes, but if you look closely at the right most Bunshin on the ground, he has something in its mouth.  That my friends is a crushed can that I found of the ground.  Grossed my friend out with that one, surprised that I didn't gross myself out.   My friend helped me out with this one.  Looks like the guy that is going to kancho the other bunshin isn't going to get the last laugh, being kicked in the head before the lethal technique is completed.  

Everyone seems to ignore me when I say this but I'll give it another shot, if you like the pictures when you are viewing them at imageshack please do spend the extra 10 seconds to rate the lil' guys.  If you don't it will hurt their feelings and you don't want to do that ^_^.


----------



## volpone (Oct 24, 2005)

deleted


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

ah yesh...
i haven't posted here in a
while >D


*Spoiler*: _clicky click!_ 



-burp-


----------



## Altered (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres a few ones

Me playing around



Me mid way through a run



Hard Light Jam



Metal Mother F*cker!



WTF?



~Will


----------



## Syrah (Oct 25, 2005)

Here I am, a french guy in all his greatness (possible spoiler pics :rofl )


----------



## 8018 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _one more and thats it >////<_ 




me and my friend brittanee =O
guess who i am >D

funnee storee on this pic >.>
i went to my friends band practice
like at 4 pm and it was suppose to
last like two hours

we left his house at 12 am >D

that jacket i'm wearing
[just in case you haven't figuered
it out, i'm the one with black hair]
belongs to my Friend Brad XD
he was kind enough to let me borrow
it...
it was reallee cold that night >.>


----------



## Magdalena (Oct 25, 2005)

^_^;


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 26, 2005)

To all yous that have been begging for it. *glares*


Link removed
Don't you just -hate- picture day? 


Link removed
Me and my sis Tori. >_________________>






*kills you*


----------



## Magdalena (Oct 26, 2005)

I just got my Naruto shirt in the mail today so I wanted to take a pic of it. =)


----------



## Pinkaugust (Oct 26, 2005)

lol, I'm not sure I want you to see my face, but hell, I'll get you a picture..
Until then, that's me on my avatar..


----------



## volpone (Oct 26, 2005)

gone


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 26, 2005)

I wish I had a digi-camera, but the only thing I own that takes pictures is my camera phone.  So you guys will keep getting pictures like this:


Here's a nice digi-camera picture taken 2 years ago:


Plus my cat, Penni, is cooler than the any of you here.  Maybe I should make an FC for her


----------



## Kazuo (Oct 28, 2005)

Bor...



...ed.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 29, 2005)

PICTURE UPDATE!


Latest picture of me...


Me with my lil sis pledges for Beta Upsilon Delta. Aren't they pretty or what?!?! 


Partying it up at San Diego rofl!


Me and one of the B.U.D. bros, Murf. He's such a sweetheart!

Always.
Me with another B.U.D. bro, Jeff. He's so adorable!

Always.
Me with my other lil sis pledges, Elisa and Luann.

Always.
ROFL it really looks like I'm touching my friend Amy's boob, huh?!


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Oct 29, 2005)

Zomg just dug up pre-dread pictures 

Rofl I pull dumb expressions

Malkavian


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Lullaby (Oct 30, 2005)

2 pics of me.  (Horribly taken with webcam xD)


*Spoiler*: _Me_


----------



## sunANBU (Oct 30, 2005)

Me and -Bakkun- b4 the halloween dance at my school!! (cant see my Gaara costume tho...:sad and the hitai-ate and gloves he's wearing are _mine_!  )


----------



## mow (Oct 30, 2005)

bad quaity pic galore

my mates and I in hallowen customes, I was the 60's hippy (how very true XD)


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 30, 2005)

Well its fall, and the maple in my backyard was really pretty this year so I thought I'd share a picture of it with you.  Too bad the leaves on the sumac died so early this year, it is usually a beautiful bush in the fall.  The leaves where more of a brown instead of the briliant red they usually are, stupid rapid drop in the temperature.   If you look closely you can see the naked sumac bushes above the top of the lilac bushes.  Naturally I added my kage bunshin twist to the image.  Makes me feel like I have friends, even though their names are me, myself, and I.  Well here is the picture, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Hatake Kakashiold (Oct 31, 2005)

MY Pic!!! DUN DUN DUN!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Like Kakashi-Sama, you only get to see a little, har har!


----------



## sunANBU (Oct 31, 2005)

here's a few more pics of me!  i'll post a bunch more soon because me and -Bakkun- took a lot of pics at school! (we went crazy in the yard and took a bunch of pics! lol)

me in my very messy room (according to my mom...) wit my "realistic" Gaara cosplay

my Gaara cosplay

*Spoiler*: __ 







my serious Gaara expression up-close

juz me and a non-Gaara expression!!


----------



## funjat (Oct 31, 2005)

first one is a bit grainy, didn't tamper with it in photoshop due to remarks that could be made.


----------



## Jordy (Oct 31, 2005)

Returning for a split second


----------



## 火影ナルト (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Oct 31, 2005)

Didn't want to start another section in case i get yelled at so I just thought I'd put this in here. One of my Halloween costumes:




and after:


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh my XD :rofl Jordy! You're doing your last post in this thread, eh? 

ing 

Spam cans are teh fun! XD


----------



## luckboy (Nov 1, 2005)

Hehehe my sister and me




my brother, sister and me


I am the eldest one =)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 2, 2005)

Me from the gig Friday night:

Rest of the band:



Me from the studio. Caution, Arnold:


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is Lord Itachi  Ladies rep me up


----------



## T2004 (Nov 2, 2005)

Me on the right with new hair-cut


And of couse, more for the ladies  


Me and my girlfriend playing around lol


----------



## volpone (Nov 3, 2005)

gone


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 3, 2005)

i took this one yesterday when i got my new boring hair cut


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 3, 2005)

Bow Down


----------



## Altered (Nov 4, 2005)

Me on the right.  Were in Madtown for Halloween



~Will


----------



## diglossiablues (Nov 4, 2005)

I suppose I ought to jump in on this too:


*Spoiler*: _My friend Dan and I_ 







I'm the one on the right.


----------



## ACult (Nov 4, 2005)

Here are some of me, a result of a night with a lack of entertainment.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Heres a pic for all you lads that like to post your stud-lay bodies


----------



## Liengod (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## Taciturnity (Nov 5, 2005)

Me.


BYAKUGAN!


My dressed as a Student from Battle Royale on Halloween.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _me_ 




Me..uhh..standing there o_O

boredom's wonderful.





*Spoiler*: _My Jacket_ 







D:


----------



## Unikkoinen (Nov 5, 2005)

Happy and sunny!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

I am awesome.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 6, 2005)

New picture... 


Me with my friend Char.


----------



## tragedy_play (Nov 6, 2005)

Old picture of myself, fifteen pounds lighter.


----------



## martryn (Nov 7, 2005)

I've posted one similar to this one before, but not this one, and not as big!


*Spoiler*: _Right before I gained mount!_ 





Cowboys and grapplers don't mix. :amazed


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 7, 2005)

From now on i live a disciplined life, like the one of a Jarhead.

I had to lower my head a lot here in order to take a pic of myself thats why my fucking neck looks like that lmao wtf.


----------



## Fireglo (Nov 7, 2005)

Warning! Hi-res image ahead!

I'm (obviously) on bass. That was taken at my gig this past saturday at CBGBs in NYC.


----------



## x Trinity x (Nov 7, 2005)

WARNING: AFTER VIEWING, SUDDEN URGES OF WANTING TO STAB EYES WITH FORK ARE BOUND TO OCCUR


----------



## TsunadeChic (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmm... here's me! I hope this works ^_^ 

well, the avatar anyhow.... I don't know how to post this online.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 8, 2005)

I Love photography....


----------



## rimpelcut (Nov 8, 2005)

chicks in here DAAmn
i'm the guy on the right


----------



## rimpelcut (Nov 8, 2005)

i mean left


----------



## tunaman (Nov 8, 2005)

I just got lazy and google image myself and this is what i got.(I think that was a little longer then a year ago.) 



note:I am not the old guy


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 8, 2005)

Since I was long time banned  here a little pic


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 10, 2005)

The one with the pink shirt is me. 
And yes pink shirts roxorzz =D
 (everyone is drunk on this picture)


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 10, 2005)

Tseh this picture was taken the same day as the one from Jiraya...only a few beers less.

Blaaaah , birthday present from a few friends.

Me feels ashamed


----------



## TsunadeChic (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, it's all cool ^_^ Fellow Tsunade fan!!


----------



## Liengod (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## volpone (Nov 11, 2005)

gone


----------



## TsunadeChic (Nov 12, 2005)

Now that I've figured things out.... here's a repost of my piccie. 

(I hate being a n00b about some things...)


----------



## volpone (Nov 12, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _fat+ugly+horrible=Hourrendousss =X_ 








oh yeah Im caramel tan tan, cam was on night mode


----------



## Naruto Kai (Nov 13, 2005)

I know im a noob just thought id share my uglyness 
Try not to laugh too much


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 13, 2005)

vopone is the hotest girl!!! 

Um.. now to my pics.. 
Causion: Forum destruction pics

This was taken along time ago

*Spoiler*: _Me with some friends and ppl I know. At the far left. Nailbiting_


----------



## chauronity (Nov 13, 2005)

Me @ 6am, tired, just woke up, going to school. 
Just going to shower ... the clothes are on just because of this pic, cant put too hot stuff to this area ...
And today i kept my hair closed with a ponytail... like Itachi's or Renji's. 

Didn't bother to edit the pics at all, crappy quality is all thanks to poor settings of the camera, poor lighting and the fact that pic was took against a mirror. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2005)

Im not vary popular but You can find me in the battledome.

Long Live FBL FC!


----------



## Fireglo (Nov 14, 2005)

New images of the recent (two days ago recent) Gaara hair adventure...




Note the black edges... my hair is naturally dark, dark brown (practically black) so I just had to bleach all of my hair save for the edges before applying the color.


----------



## Khyper (Nov 14, 2005)

Guess who's been kinda back?


*runs*


----------



## 8018 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _new pics of mee!!_ 







*Spoiler*: _dun like this one alot, but meh >D_ 












oh yeah...
for all of those ppl that think
they are Fat, and uglee...
guess what...
i hate you!

please dun say that kind of 
stuff v.v


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 15, 2005)

Well here I go again to post more pictures.  So with out further ado.

​I guess this picture shows that I am not normal (but you guys already knew that).  Other than having the insane hobby of editing photos, you can see that I am/was quite the jock and yet I had my feminine side of collecting cute bean bags (or stuffed animals whatever).  

​Me and a lady friend of mine (I wish it was gf, but I'm not sure wither she likes me or not) went to the University of Minnesota vs Michigan State football game.  As a graduation gift a friend of my dad bought me tickets to be the cannon man (the old dude in the picture) assistant.  We didn't really assist too much, but we had fun on the field.  She danced with our team mascot Goldie the Gopher and I had a couple of mock fights with the Michigan State dude (Think of a cartoon Spartan on steroids).

​Well incase you cannot tell, I am really looking forward to Peter Jackson's remake of King Kong!  In this picture I am attacking Ann with my pet V-rex.  But I hear you saying, "Looks like a T-rex to me Bronzhawk, what are you smokin' and where can I get some?"  One of the things that I am looking forward to the most in this movie is seeing all of the monsters.  Jackson's creature design team (Weta Workshop or something like that) evolved a bunch of extinct creatures.  So in short a V-rex is a proposed evolutionary path of the T-rex.  I guess they biased it off of some book, but I cannot remember the title of the book or where I hear that.  Makes me sad...

If you want to comment on my edited photos please do it here in my photo edit thread!  If you want to comment on the fact that I should grow some balls and ask my lady friend wither she likes me or not, do it in the picture discussion thread.


----------



## FifiLynn (Nov 15, 2005)

PICWHORE
WHAWHA

*Spoiler*: _PUDDING PLZ?_ 





 Same as my avatar, man my eyes were watary for some reason.


----------



## RichUncleSkeleton (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bleach Me (Nov 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Me pissed OFF at a club...



Me pissed DRUNK at a club...


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 16, 2005)

i went to a super car show room yesterday.. and i took sum pics!

heres me in the vette

*Spoiler*: __ 








the inside


a Carrera 4. And thats a Carrera GT in the back ground.. a car that has a top speed of around 340 kmph and costs almost 350,000 usd



the Lexus with a weird steering wheel:
You wrote and performed My Pal Foot Foot!

The Rolls Royce:
You wrote and performed My Pal Foot Foot!

The Lambo:
Link removed

The F1 Ferrari:
Link removed


----------



## chauronity (Nov 16, 2005)

Found some few months older pics of meh... posting cos it's so boooooring, and i have shorter hair in this. 
And cos it's still late springtime, i'm wearing a woolcap...  thought i wear it all around the year ... 

*Gay (=happy) in colors -version:*


*Slate B&W -version: *


ps. someone, please remind me of cleaning that mirror


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 16, 2005)

saper orang malaysia
bagi private message kat aku
aku nak buat fan club


----------



## furious styles (Nov 16, 2005)

itsa mee! judge|dree?!

>___________>

ok, no mario.


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 18, 2005)

I took more pics of me, but with my hair tied up in some. 


*Spoiler*: _Here ish me_ 













w00t~!!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 18, 2005)

I like my hat in this picture   I don't leave the dorm without one because its too cold outside now not to wear one.

*Spoiler*: _At GIS class_ 





Oh and that's a dharma wheel pendant, if you're wondering what's around my neck.


----------



## volpone (Nov 18, 2005)

gone


----------



## basiK (Nov 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Boo_ 



Me, my mummy and little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cousins





*Spoiler*: _ You suck_ 



Sister,mum, me and oldest sister and my shit box ute.


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _>____>_


----------



## Notaku (Nov 20, 2005)

haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## DazedNConfused (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm almost never here anymore but wth, here I am again


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2005)

Ignore this.


----------



## hinata_lover (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's me


----------



## volpone (Nov 22, 2005)

deleted =D


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Nov 23, 2005)

Whoo...pretty pictures of me...

Just me.  Senior picture (Sept. 2004)


Average me


My friend Sarah got me into a short skirt and a shirt that showed off boobs.  Sarah's the one on the right.


Sarah and me give up all pretenses of being sexy by letting our actual personalities show through.  Yay for fisticuffs!


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 23, 2005)

I haven't been in the forums for a while!


Beta Upsilon Delta Delta Class Lil Sis...BITCHES! 


Newest pic of me. I need to trim my bangs LOL!


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## furious styles (Nov 23, 2005)

your pants aren't even 1/2 as cool as mine.


----------



## The Scenester (Nov 23, 2005)

O:

Yare yare, I believe it's urgently time to post some real pics of me. Well, here they are, I'll post more pics if I'm not too busy  


Was taken at a concert. Sometimes I wear blue lenses for photoshoots or when I go out XD although I find myself to be rather busy to participate in such atm x.x


Schoolgirl outfit O:


Was taken at a Halloween party. The guy behind me is Levi, dressed up as a scary clown If I'm not mistaken XD


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 23, 2005)

Now to reveal my true form!


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Darcu-kun (Nov 25, 2005)

this is my darcu-kun what do jou all think off me


----------



## Darcu-kun (Nov 25, 2005)

Soushiki no Shinrai said:
			
		

> O:
> 
> Yare yare, I believe it's urgently time to post some real pics of me. Well, here they are, I'll post more pics if I'm not too busy
> 
> ...



nice picca of jou the last one im below darcu-kun


----------



## onewithchaos (Nov 25, 2005)

felt kinda guilty for looking at the pix without posting my own =),  for some reason ppl think i have some asian in me, blah! =P


----------



## volpone (Nov 25, 2005)

dedicated to kat XD


----------



## clockwork (Nov 26, 2005)

IM RLY  COOL RETARDED​


----------



## Taciturnity (Nov 26, 2005)

Experimented with Photoshop

Me.

Halloween.


----------



## tidusjanus (Nov 26, 2005)

OK...here's one...

and another!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

sup!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 27, 2005)

HERMIEES! I WANNA PLAY WITH YOUR HAIR! ing

I went to Ski Dubai on Friday, and it was awesome! First time i've seen snow..but not real snow. It's from a machine..but still...it's close. Artificially made snow XD 


*Spoiler*: _piccies!_


----------



## hesd (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm the one with the nametag REB (my nick)


----------



## Superking (Nov 27, 2005)

My 'avatar' pic is me. Minus the fake crown anyways. Is that a good enough picture?


----------



## Kendaric (Nov 27, 2005)

Me and the All Mighty Girlfriend ^_^

(gotta love tickling her when shes trying to get a pic taken lol)


----------



## Miss CCV (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, another picture update lol.


*Spoiler*: _Blah_ 





Bored at the Holiday Inn I stayed at when I went to San Francisco haha. I just came from a wedding.


Bored once again LOL. It would have been better if I went with my cousins but it was just my parents and I. They didn't want me to stay home because they knew I'd be hanging out with my friends 24/7 LOL!


----------



## biteme (Nov 28, 2005)

That's me *pointing to avatar*

What do you guys think?


----------



## Notaku (Nov 28, 2005)

A friend of mine drew me >_<


----------



## Spidey (Nov 28, 2005)

wellllll this was taken quite a few years ago, but I just found it recently, so i decided to post it.  If you walk into any commercial martial arts school, you'll probably find this crap all over the place. I no longer go to this school though.



my sister is the one kicking me  ... damn it, i always have pissed off expressions in all of my pictures


----------



## M00se (Nov 28, 2005)

new pic


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, I figured since I was posting, I should show you all my strange talent...

Link removed

Yes, you can all bow to my tongue now. =D
anyways, here's a still pic



hehehe


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks perfect...for eating babies


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 29, 2005)

You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2005)

I felt like being in a photo shoot like pose with a tree for some reason


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _This what I looked like just right after school this evening_


----------



## Kahlua2606 (Dec 1, 2005)

Of course, I'm the one holding the mostly empty pitcher of beer, on the left.   Don't ask where I got that second tie from.




I'm fairly sure I stole it from my blind friend, but not positive, my memory of the night is kind of hazy...


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Dec 1, 2005)

here I am!

lmao


----------



## Silver2086 (Dec 1, 2005)

Sup ladies and gents.


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Dec 1, 2005)

Uhh im new but yeah

This is me flexing lol.



Camera just went off in my face but lol yeah thats me.


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's me when I was 3 or 4 years old....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was a chubby one  Sorry it's so big...




Here's me when I was 9 years old.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I took this picture with my cousin in Taiwan ^_^




I'm very sorry.......I don't have any pictures of myself in my present age.


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Dec 1, 2005)

KunoichiTenten said:
			
		

> Here's me when I was 3 or 4 years old....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wow your like a little doll lol


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that BushidoPunk posted a pic of him wearing ONE of the best teams in the NFL, it's time I do the same, but I'll be wearing one of the worst:


----------



## Larethian (Dec 2, 2005)

Another me -February 2005


Fear that giant nose! (bad photo really bad one)


----------



## chauronity (Dec 2, 2005)

this

Feh... straight outta bed, clothes on, pic and done.


----------



## xeno (Dec 3, 2005)

I've put off showing me here for long enough . . .

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Notaku (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 3, 2005)

With my dating record I must be evil incarnate.

​


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Dec 3, 2005)

*Teh Me*



Well thats me so yea..​


----------



## Negative-Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

Who covered my car with snow?


----------



## volpone (Dec 5, 2005)

[gone] 

new bangs o.o. I haven't decided if i like 'em or not.


----------



## Isuzu Sohma (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep. There you go.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, I'm the one being glomped (I'm wearing pink if you can see XD) by the girl on top.


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 7, 2005)

Harr harr harr.. I like music? XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








I <3 my discman. I never go to school without it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








My new jacket I bought today. I totally adore it


----------



## RodMack (Dec 7, 2005)

new pics. XD

Me getting ready for school.



Me posing. O_O



my hair is messed up in this pic. XD


----------



## Shishou (Dec 7, 2005)

Woo, I got a digicam.

I look like I am angry and exhausted in this pic.  And thats exactly what I am after 9-10 hours of shopping >.<


Also taking a picture that goes off like 5 seconds after you set it, is a pain in the ass.  I'll get my brother to take a better one of me or something, when I am not angry or tired a hell.


----------



## Isuzu Sohma (Dec 8, 2005)

There ya go. I wanna be a kitty, heh.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 8, 2005)

Avy = me, shot taken this past Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anax (Dec 8, 2005)

Going to Athens with my best friend and my father, though you can only see me blinded by the sun as my father took the picture without telling me anything 


This is one was taken in Egypt when I went there nearly two years ago. The woman on my left is surprisingly, my mother         


Just so you believe me being in Egupt here's me _on a camel_ with one of the three great Pyramids in the background.


Not the first nor the last who wanted to be a manga... and made it!!


If only this were real... shot taken more or less 4 years ago. Curse you Time!


More pics when I get the family digicam in my possesion after Christmas. >)
Then you'll see that patience pays off (in the form of my hair being nearly twice as long, if not longer than they are in the pics here ) ^_^


----------



## ACult (Dec 8, 2005)

A picture of me a few weeks back with the one piercing on the lip


Me now with the 2 piercings.


----------



## Akatsuki? (Dec 8, 2005)

gals dont get too happy......u only getting 1 pic


----------



## Shishou (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats my favorite oldest beanie in the world.  Who needs elasticness?


/camwhoreness


----------



## hokageryu (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Dec 8, 2005)

my random self...

didn't come out to well with the web cam..


----------



## Renegade Raine (Dec 9, 2005)

These certainly aren't as glamourous as my modeling pics, since it's a photo booth stand, but you can see my tongue. ?

And the boy is my brother.


----------



## Isuzu Sohma (Dec 9, 2005)

*blow kisses to everyone* ^_~


----------



## Darcu-kun (Dec 9, 2005)

i am on the last spoiler darcu-kun my real name is wesley


----------



## honako (Dec 9, 2005)

these pics are really small, i know, but meh. 



*sigh* i know im a camera whore, yes.


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 9, 2005)

Super kawaii Harajuku girls! This was a FOB Night party that Beta Upsilon Delta threw last weekend. There's 6 Delta class lil sis pledges (I'm in that class), 3 Beta class lil sis, and 1 Gamma class lil sis. Oh yeah, I'm the one in the middle...with the black fishnets and yellow skirt LOL.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Dec 10, 2005)

It's me Eely...><  this is the first time I am showing my pic in public!!
Please comment *blushes*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hehehee.....Time out sorry, I promise to show my new pic :


----------



## Superking (Dec 10, 2005)

^You worried about showing your real face? Don't be. Nothing to worry about there. 
Until I can find a recent picture of me, like the one in which I had a rattlesnake latched onto my arm this past summer (ow, but it was funny), or one with my dog, I think my 'avatar' picture will have to suffice (it is me, a year or so ago maybe, with an added MS paint made crown, pic seen over there ←). Is that good enough?
If I can't find any of the more recent pictures, I'll have to fix my PC camera (may take a while).


----------



## jkingler (Dec 10, 2005)

Some pics from last month:

Clark Kingler:


Supercrab:

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Goes off to watch some more Firefly*


----------



## Isuzu Sohma (Dec 10, 2005)

My hair in the morning... p00f. o o'


----------



## Maleficent (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah... finally got some new [decent] material.

For Senior portrait. <3


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Me + my cute ninja sister l0lz 

Full stock avy is cut from.


----------



## Noex (Dec 11, 2005)

Last time i posted i ahd short hiar and it was probaly a year ago hahah times fly fast hehhe well anyhow this is me.




and


----------



## Shishou (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Rocklee88 (Dec 15, 2005)

hello once again thread! =O


*Spoiler*: _highschool formal/prom/whatevaufincallit..._ 






as you can see, i had a cake of makeup on! XD





*Spoiler*: _crappylicious mobile pic of my ubercool funnily geled hair =D_ 










*Spoiler*: _and my uber coooolll rhcp shirt!!!!!!!!! ><_


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 15, 2005)

Harr harr, I went to a party two days ago and I decided to post some pics of the partey-scene 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Zomg.. hippyglasses XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








^See? I actually do control men irl O: 

Watch that neckles I'm wearing closely, it's.. the Ishida one O: 


I think my friends think I'm crazy.. >.>... The look on his face XDDD


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

Outside a party upstate about 2 years ago.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 15, 2005)

​


----------



## volpone (Dec 16, 2005)

sjdagkl;ds
hehe my hair looks kind of greasy...but it's not i swear XD it's just wet from my shower hehe. I just thought i'd take a picture since i got a new camera today for my birthday hehe. happy birthday to me =P


----------



## Shishou (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a scar on my upper back near my neck, cause I am allergic to Nikel.  I used to wear fake metal necklaces as a kid, and I would get a super bad rash, and I had some scarring.  


My skin sucks anyways.  I scar hella easily.



Year of the Tiger!  FOR THE WIN!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2005)

that's MY goddess.


----------



## Crucifixation (Dec 17, 2005)

I have not been on for the longest fucking time. But since I am bored tonight:



Yes. I know I look kind of stout here. O.o;;


----------



## Shishou (Dec 18, 2005)

NICE GUY POSE OWNS US ALL!


----------



## DazedNConfused (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## The Scenester (Dec 19, 2005)

*Camwhore two arrives* The co?ncidence! 



I r teh spaz 8D


----------



## Talvius (Dec 20, 2005)

I promised a sig of me so here it is!




Low quality. I'll have some better ones soon.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Found a hat  xD 


​


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

Old pic of me...
*Spoiler*: _lol another old ass pic, at a party..._


----------



## RodMack (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## metronomy (Dec 21, 2005)

My trousers cost me ?2 from a charity shop! Go Me.


----------



## Noex (Dec 21, 2005)

hihihih my new army/hooded jacket, not warm at all, but really cool


----------



## Ceto_Chan (Dec 21, 2005)

Me... I was at a friend's party.


----------



## gamesector (Dec 22, 2005)

This is me.  I know you're loving the MySpace angle


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 22, 2005)

excuse the blurryness! my scanner is teh evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!one11111


----------



## Unikkoinen (Dec 22, 2005)

The picture my avatar is made from.


----------



## hatsuka (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Archssor (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry it is so small, couldn't find the regular sized one.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm in the middle, me in singapore. wanted to battle hatsuka ~


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 23, 2005)

it's just been brought!  
this one was completely unexpected, and therefore i'm completely embarassed by the fruity ass face.


----------



## hatsuka (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh yea? Well try these on for size, my fruity-ass friend:


*Spoiler*: _ pwnt_ 








(note: the 3rd is en costume for the role I'm taking in cirque du soleil.)


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 23, 2005)

i love the costume   i can't find anymore pics at the moment, rah, and it's time for bed, so i guess you win this round


----------



## moon burn (Dec 23, 2005)

this is me with my Kyo kun hat

and here is me in my room with too much eye shadow

me having fun with my hair


----------



## Zenko (Dec 23, 2005)

​
Here's me. >_> <_<


----------



## CABLE (Dec 24, 2005)

lol me.  posted one of these in BH pic thread.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 25, 2005)

​


----------



## Renegade Raine (Dec 25, 2005)

There we go, another (boring) picture.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 26, 2005)

My chest muscles can flex you into submission!  Raaawr!


----------



## RodMack (Dec 26, 2005)

More pics of me. XD


----------



## chauronity (Dec 26, 2005)

Trying to tie up my hair for Byakuya cosplay. A bit short, but the shinigami-school edition of the Byakuya -sama should do. 



xD


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 26, 2005)

I might as well post a few pictures here.


----------



## Jordy (Dec 27, 2005)

Although you see very little of me  That's my cute niece standing against me because I had something she wanted.. aka.. celphone ;P It looks like I have a huge beer belly


----------



## ssjasper2003 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Mugen X (Dec 28, 2005)

COSPLAYING ITACHI NEXT ANIMECON !!~~ wootwoot


----------



## Once_Upon_a_Goth (Dec 28, 2005)

*how the hell do u work spiolers???*

Everyone looks so nice!! I really hate how I look.. My lips and eyes r my only pride..


----------



## I_shinobi (Dec 28, 2005)

thats me  



a model 

thanx hef


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2005)

I_shinobi said:
			
		

> thats me
> 
> 
> a model
> ...


Well, first of all, even that link doesn't work.  And you should go to Link removed and upload your picture there. Then just copy the "Hotlink for forums (1)" text and paste it here and you're good to go.


----------



## justintse77 (Dec 28, 2005)

Check out my serious face... I'm usually laid back, but I kept it real in this picture to look cool -.-


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2005)

[spoiler="I look half smart with glasses on, I am told...][/spoiler]


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## braindeadshinobi (Dec 29, 2005)

me strangling a small dog


a picture my girlfriend took of me completley busting ass off my bed




 me and my homie john  ( im the one makin the phat beatz on the right




thats all for now


----------



## Taciturnity (Dec 29, 2005)

Meh.


----------



## meekozy (Dec 29, 2005)

Uhh, me in my school Uniform



That's all the pictures I have of myself


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh god everyone look at me OH OH PICTURE WHORE.


----------



## wingsofevil (Dec 29, 2005)

Link removed


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 30, 2005)

Blurry because my hand was shaking. You may shoot me in the face. I do not have haemophobia as an excuse.




You will not see the rest of my face, because I'm not about to be recognised at your local friendly grocer just yet. You can, however, see my hair.


----------



## volpone (Dec 30, 2005)

gone
huzzah!...?


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 31, 2005)

So yeah, I'm back...


*Spoiler*: _Blah_ 




I cut my hair shorter last night so the following pics are not too new. They're probably a few days old.


My twin is in the mirror.


These are just some of my awesome buddies from high school!


Christmas pic: Grandma Amalia with some of her grandchildren (I'm the one sitting by her on the left side...with a brown jacket)


----------



## sunANBU (Dec 31, 2005)

here's a pic of me with my barely noticeable tan!! (taken today)



and here are my anime plastered walls!(and my unmade bed..) there's a few things missing in the pic but i was already against the wall so i couldnt take a pic of all of my posters!


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 31, 2005)

my hardly noticeable forhead protector


*Spoiler*: _goes great with..._ 




my self portrait


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 1, 2006)

it's me, my webcam sucks -.-





NF sux =p, no just kidding. I'm busy too, maybe I kill you all.

I'm leave of NF in possible future. . .


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## The Scenester (Jan 1, 2006)

Yay for brown eyes on speshul occasions 

Kay.. >.>'...



Me being slightly annoyed because they didn't bring me my drink fast enough I suppose.. XD



After dinner with my brother at home, I went to this fancy dress-up new years party XD It was crazy XD Lots of rich people and artists  *still feels speshul cause she was invited * Yesh, I'm the one on the right ofcourse ;3

Yay for camwhores :'D!


----------



## KillerShinobi (Jan 1, 2006)

OMG! I CUT MY HAIR!!!

i wonder if anyone remembers me?

before^^^


after^^

yea...im an ugly one lol


----------



## KillerShinobi (Jan 1, 2006)

i look much better with my mask on lol


----------



## Deidara (Jan 1, 2006)

The HOT young man in the background.


----------



## Khyper (Jan 1, 2006)

lol me and me friend with his new afro.


emo?


ewww shirt and tie.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 2, 2006)

Emo?

<3 byaku ^^


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 2, 2006)

Kamuzai said:
			
		

> Whats up with this..... like all i see are white ppl and black ppl mostly... i thought anime was a "Asian" thing? Geez what have americans come to these days... Yes i am "AzN"


Isn't Naruto rated M15+ ? gtfo "AzN"...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 2, 2006)

that's me


----------



## chaosenigma (Jan 3, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't look my age (19) but oh well...


----------



## blizeH (Jan 3, 2006)

Urgh, eww, omg etc.


----------



## Sakashi (Jan 3, 2006)

don't drool.  

Peek!


Don't look at the toilet...


zOMG!!!


Yay!


Like my hair?


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 3, 2006)

Another piccy of me, 'coz I'm bored


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 3, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RodMack (Jan 3, 2006)

More pics of me.







I don't like my hair, so that's why I'm wearing a toque in this next one. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 3, 2006)

Groovy pictures people, and how often do you get to say groovy anymore? I tried to get the place where i work to change things into a 70's disco theme but they just banned any lingo from that period instead. I'd already thrown all my jeans out and bought flares too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 3, 2006)

Make fun of me all you want.


----------



## clockwork (Jan 4, 2006)

clockworked!


*Spoiler*: _spoliirerered!_ 





me at a party yesterday night, so this pic is like new as.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 4, 2006)

ph33r my new giant spaceman nerd glasses, yo :


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 4, 2006)

Here we go again! Me at New Years party!


----------



## blizeH (Jan 4, 2006)

Another picture of moi - 

;|


----------



## RugerRell (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## shuitou7 (Jan 4, 2006)

Second post. Pics of me. 

The quality isn't great, but what can you expect from 19.99$ logitech cam. At least you can see what I look like.. q(^_^)p


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 4, 2006)

How do I do an Ishida?!? (


----------



## Masah (Jan 5, 2006)

I have decided to grace you underlings with my presence, and showing a pic of me eating a taco?


----------



## Yueri (Jan 5, 2006)

myself as Kiba ^o^




and the only pictures, where I not wear any costume XD


----------



## Zed Of Blades (Jan 5, 2006)

*cough* this is me, the guy if u didn't already know, i'm still free girls so dun worry, lol


----------



## Yueri (Jan 5, 2006)

Because peK-sama asked me to do, I'll post some cosplay-pictures of myself.. ^^ (sankyuu~ <333)

Deidara




Kiba
Naruto-Online's SOTW
Naruto-Online's SOTW
Naruto-Online's SOTW


Akatsuki Sakura
Naruto-Online's SOTW


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 5, 2006)

This is what happens when you try to take a pic of me when I'm busy on my pc ... (that just happened so I decided to post the pic xD)



XD

Also, tomorrow I'm having my hair dyed purple   so today is the last day of me having black hair O:


----------



## Hoshiko (Jan 5, 2006)

I was camwhoring it awhile ago...and I was trying to do a "America's Next Top Model" pic


Black 'n White Affair [SEMI-formal]


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is a pretentious high-contrast picture:


The potted plants just really make it all the more scene.


----------



## Heroic (Jan 5, 2006)

05 sadies picture.. I'm the guy.


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2006)

I posted a more "sexy" version in the bathhouse, but just to get my point across to the under 18 masses:



Unfortuantly camera phones are not great, but my pants say make poverty history, so do it, now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Terensu (Jan 6, 2006)

Couple of years ago!

This is me now!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 7, 2006)

oh yeah...I pic again!!

 the funky style of me


----------



## Rinali (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm butt-ugly.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 7, 2006)

I got crunk last night legally since I turned 21 this week.  I'm the dude on the right in the picture.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 7, 2006)

Yay for new boots!!  



I just bought them today. It'a a brand from Italy O:

Now some pics of me in my Kendo outfit O:



I'm holding my most expensive Katana here. Cost me a fortune and yes, it's razorsharp ofcourse O: You could say I have a thing for swords yes 



Yay for purple-shined black hair =3



Proudly standing as a true Kendoka should :3 Also, it's tradition to wear your name and the club you're part of which you can see on my outfit :'D


----------



## volpone (Jan 7, 2006)

gone :]


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 8, 2006)

Mangeku !!


----------



## FifiLynn (Jan 8, 2006)

I put some blonde in my hurrr.


----------



## ACult (Jan 8, 2006)

Me on webcam

My new schecter diamond series bass

Ben n Si, pals from back home

Me taking picture with shitty camera phone


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2006)

flipping my hair around after a shower


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 9, 2006)

welp here we go...

Me doing what I do best:


Battle Round 1:


Me after work(mediaplay...over a year ago)


Me and my baby:


Love my hoodies: 


Just leaning:


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 9, 2006)

when i had long hair at a wushu competition


bored asian guy


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 9, 2006)

{SIG}

Yey for me and being in Cinci.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 10, 2006)

oh, my turn to be emo, my friend was over, laughing about all of the emo posts, saying how things now weren't like a few years ago. it's too trendy now. so here's my tribute to all the emo people out there haha, look at me and all of my........emo-ness



i'm not emo >:B


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2006)

Lol how do I *Emo?*
*Spoiler*: __ 








OMG I feel so deep... T_T


I think it is the hair.


[/camwhore]


----------



## RodMack (Jan 10, 2006)

First I'll show some pics with my "grown" hair.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And now it's time to show y'all my "short" hair.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## CABLE (Jan 10, 2006)

Pic of me and my gay hair.  It old.  Wasn't my idea my girlfriend at the time dyed it.  Wasn't an emo fatty tho.


----------



## Misk (Jan 10, 2006)

SO oogly in this one and the camera turned my hair from brown to black....


----------



## Night Strife (Jan 11, 2006)

Look it's me:


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 11, 2006)

The pic I gave Jef for his NF Portrait thingy. ^_^


----------



## Unikkoinen (Jan 11, 2006)

And the colour is golden brown.


And some funny face.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 11, 2006)

this one is for dragonzair, i'll start the first baby pics  and in celebration for us dogs, jan 29th  



otakon 2005, wondering why we're still in the hotel


in florida, we have manatees, apparently, baltimore has crabs.......ewe, haha


----------



## shizuru (Jan 12, 2006)

heres's me 

^^; this was taken in college last october for a charity day


----------



## Saaji (Jan 12, 2006)

alas my pics arent all that recent.

:/ school id pic.... 


hmm... i cant find any at the moment well when i do ill post them


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 12, 2006)

Seeing as this isn't really a naughty pic >___>...

Me in my fitness outfit


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 13, 2006)

SMILE!!!

errrr.... yeah.


----------



## Liengod (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's some recent ones... the previous are somewhat old...

I have the most idiotic smile!


----------



## kapsi (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## skunkworks (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 14, 2006)

Edit: SNIP SNIP SNIP


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2006)

MAKE TRADE FAIR


----------



## metronomy (Jan 14, 2006)

Admiral Neslon says *make trade fair*, and that moe and le toilet are the sexys.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm.. a bit more smily face ... like i usually am xD 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​
( just notice how easily you can pass a course of photography @ our school ... take a pic in few seconds, make the background transparent with few click, skew it into a funny position and done in a couple of minutes.  

ahh, and sorry that bad quality .. the best my *phone* can do  )


----------



## CABLE (Jan 14, 2006)

herez


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 14, 2006)

Went to Greenville South Carolina for a business interview (that didn't go so well T_T), I thought I'd take some pictures of the area, ended up taking more pictures from the air.   The one picture with the geese was at the airport in Greenville, I personally like the Santa hats on the geese.  It's a shame that cameras cannot match exactly what our eyes see.  One of these pictures is a sunset when I was above the clouds, it was amazing.  And since this is the member picture thread I better post a picture of me from the trip.


​


----------



## Taciturnity (Jan 14, 2006)

Scarf'd.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 14, 2006)

Note to staff: disregard since you've seen these pics already. <3
I feel in a picwhoring mood. But, please no more stakers. ;__;


----------



## Hoshiko (Jan 15, 2006)

Prolly one of my fav pics.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

Well i finally decided to have a go and post a damn pic.



Well that is me then. ;


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 15, 2006)

me


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 15, 2006)

a pic from when I was 18 , weren't I cute back then?? XD


----------



## basiK (Jan 15, 2006)

Im the whitest samoan you'll ever know. -_-


----------



## Yueri (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a try to look like Shizune ^^? It's not her original coat XD It's a dressing gown *hides*


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think I've posted this one before, but if I have, fuck off. 



It's at a BBQ at my ex GF's house.  About two years ago, so I'd only be 20ish, maybe 21.  The bald guy beside me is my roommate's husband.  Damn, I hate pictures of me.  I look like I'm 14.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Enters wif new pickage 


*Spoiler*: _ XD_ 




Yay for new flashy pink hats  !





*Spoiler*: _8'D_ 




... again


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2006)

flexin in my bathroom mirror ^^


----------



## Divinity (Jan 15, 2006)

Well here's me.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 15, 2006)

can't remember if i posted this, but your standard asian pose >:B



playing at noraebang, or for the non-koreans out there karaoke. singing is so fun


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

Someone took these when i was somewhat wozzy/drunk so forgive the stupid pose and stuff. -_-''


----------



## Liengod (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## mgrace (Jan 16, 2006)

Last photo of me before the New Year....

​


----------



## ACult (Jan 16, 2006)

Another emo pic of moi...


----------



## goldmember (Jan 16, 2006)

deleted.....


----------



## aussy (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow.  Just for you guys, I called my photographer up and we had a late night session.




Eye contact is way too hard.


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 17, 2006)

Uno mas...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2006)

i'm looking a mite bit shaggy.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 17, 2006)

Link removed

video of me getting down.


----------



## mgrace (Jan 17, 2006)

Another one.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## TsunadeChic (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's me from my company Christmas Party all dolled up. Kickin' it Tsunade Style ^_~


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 18, 2006)

Only pic of me I have ATM


----------



## yummysasuke (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, here's me...and I'M THE GIRL!! Just to make things clear. And sorry about the photo, but that's the only one of me that's on the computer...XD


----------



## ACult (Jan 18, 2006)

some photos of me in my uni room, taken by me pal...


*Spoiler*: __ 








Me n a pal in a union bar


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 18, 2006)

Old picture of me and my twin brother Kaki.(I'm the one with the stupid haircut )


----------



## semperfi (Jan 18, 2006)

yes the semperfi is alive


----------



## Hermie (Jan 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _rockin' out!_


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 18, 2006)

_I think I need to lighten up a bit .. _



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Angelush (Jan 18, 2006)

recent pic

my cuzin and I...


----------



## semperfi (Jan 19, 2006)

Another one of semper 
i'm still the one on the left....
the one in the middle is stoned...and the one on the right is just nuts


----------



## Kakashi My Heart (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Shishou (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone somewhere told me to take a pic as a pirate, so I did.  No bird, Peg Leg, Hook, or Eye patch.  But I am fucking awesomeness so I don't need that shit to be a pirate.  So bend over and hand over yer booty!  ARRRR FUCKING ARRRRRR!!!!


----------



## legan (Jan 20, 2006)

XD I found some really old pics of me.


*Spoiler*: _OMG_


----------



## gaaraholic (Jan 20, 2006)

and this is mine
my mom took it for me^^


----------



## Liengod (Jan 20, 2006)

Newnewnew.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 20, 2006)

Posted in the wrong section before, so might as well post in here too.


----------



## HokageSensei (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Ittai (Jan 21, 2006)

I is teh winning haxors. (I have no Idea, I'm an idiot right now, Ignor me.)

PICS!!!

^ most recent
I have others, they are all just too beeg. >.<


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 21, 2006)

Just me I suppose.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 21, 2006)

How are we today? Apparently bored, cos we had to take a pic.


----------



## sigh-co (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 22, 2006)

And here is me, bit drunken but yeah!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 22, 2006)

Damn I hate my dad for giving me a big nose. Anyways, my hairline needs to get updated.lol


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

A mix of the old with something new.



At first I was going to go for the terrorfied look of looking 50 ft down, but for some reason I found the eating the chicken nuggets and sipping the diet pepsi more amussing.  That and I was hungery when I was making these photos ^_^

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _OF MOTREAL <#_ 






Of Montreal's vocalist + lead guitarist. So so awesome, so so handsome and so so cool *love* . Any dude who comes on stage to the tune of "Here comes The Bride" while wearing a wedding gown  is super cool in my book . 



and then pic with me, he's so tiny! <3 . He's a cross between Freddie Mercury, Prince and Tina Turner all in one. Fabuolous fits him rather nicely <3 




*Spoiler*: _fellow Of Montreal fangirls <3_ 





I have a date with all three for the EiTS gig next week XD


----------



## Angelush (Jan 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _weekend at the beach_


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 23, 2006)

My parents are funding my 4000$ trip to Japan (leaving in two days) for getting into law school (last year)^^. Things could not get better.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 23, 2006)

​ 

*Spoiler*: _Me_


----------



## yummysasuke (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated and edited(cut my friend out) picture of me. ^^


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 23, 2006)

My current sig, blown up....

​
Despite the fact that I am smiling when I am reading the book, I prefer the extended editions that are to my right.

​


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 23, 2006)

_I'll remove them soon enough ___


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok then a picture of little Kaki (offcourse this was ages ago)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm having fun with my camera, though it looks like I'm bored. Damn my dad and the humungous nose he gave me. And yes, my eyes are green.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 23, 2006)

my hair in antigravity.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 23, 2006)

*ahum* ;D

As from yesterday, I have a new digicam so it's time again for some camwhoring 8D

*misses modelling T__T*

As I was watching my Byaku-plushy, I decided to part my hair like him XDDDDD and this is the result 


*Spoiler*: _ liek fem style D'_ 



I should totally go to school like that and yell Ban. Kai. at everybody who asks me something XD​



LIEK I HAVE REAL FANGS D8


*Spoiler*: _ :O_ 



What can I say? People always known me as the girl wif fangs =3 And yes those are real ('-' )~~ and yes, I bite XD​



Music = loff


*Spoiler*: _<3_ 



I hearts my violin ;3​


----------



## Altered (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok a few new ones.  Yeah I look like a creep pedo but hey what can I do?  Only a face a mother could love.  Anyways

*Creepy Red-Eye*



*I Hate Glasses*



*What the Heck?*



~Will


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 24, 2006)

From cute kid with blonde hair. (look previous posts)
To this :


I now have dark hair =D, yes it isnt coloured.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 24, 2006)

Old pic of me....if only I could blurrrrrrr the nose and facial hair!!!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2006)

well i posted these in my FC, so i might as well in here too.

a few pix with the love of my life :


----------



## Katsura (Jan 24, 2006)

Taken this years prom. Pretty unclear, but oh well.


----------



## semperfi (Jan 24, 2006)

these days


little me


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _babiessss_ 






From left to right:
NaNa, named after Nah Nah chan in this forum, Kon and Naruto. ^_^ Those who were familiar with my old sig would probably remember Naruto the fox. XD Specially Chammity Cham Cham. ^_^


----------



## hesd (Jan 24, 2006)

Am the tweeg holding the cellphonic cellphone. 



The product of braces!


----------



## Yasashiku (Jan 24, 2006)

*THE GREAT SUKOTTO UZAMAKI!!*

HEre's a picture to those who want to know what I look like, please, send me a message or something telling me if I look ok, thanks!!


----------



## Miss CCV (Jan 24, 2006)

My new hair color and style.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 24, 2006)

rarr rarr I love hats 8'D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 24, 2006)

Forgive me for the quality of the image, but I was struggling to keep all of my hats in place.


----------



## meekozy (Jan 25, 2006)

ZOMG! -_- Finally got my camera fixed


----------



## Shishou (Jan 25, 2006)

Took this picture along with my glasses pic awhile ago.  This one is what my Avatar was essentially based off of.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Bronz Potter and the Order of the Narutards_ 



​


For an amature, I think this turned out pretty good.  Any sugestions on what I should change or add?


*Spoiler*: _Edit... Here is a different verion of the same thing_ 




Maybe it is just me but I think this fits better with the Potter theme... plus I realized how dumb it would be to stick your hand (which is now a bigger target) infront of an enemy's attack path; which is going to curse you.

If you have any suggestions or more changes please let me know!


----------



## meekozy (Jan 26, 2006)

-_- that's all I have now


----------



## Dark Elf (Jan 26, 2006)

Here a pic of me wearing with pride my New York Yankees cap!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 26, 2006)

Yo...


----------



## xingzup (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a few pics of myself... Hehehe... With my little sister... ^_^


----------



## yummysasuke (Jan 27, 2006)

Another picture of me....prepare yourselves peoples.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 27, 2006)

I finally resized it, but hey it won't do teh [/img] thing. Click it yourself!

VIDEOS!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 28, 2006)

I know I've been on here for a while, and I meant to post my pic, but until I stumbled upon this thread again, I sorta forgot. This is the only pciture I have of myself in digital form that wasn't heavily altered for special fx purposes. Though I caution that everything else in the picture is virtual, and the place depicted does not exist in this world. I present to you, the Scootly One:


----------



## Jordy (Jan 28, 2006)

So long since I've posed xD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8018 (Jan 28, 2006)

ladys and gents!!
feast your eyeballs upon
my new pic!! 

*points at sig*

i'll edit it later with the
original pic >.>

_EDIT_


----------



## Lullaby (Jan 28, 2006)

Me again, along with my best friend Kathy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guess whos me =OO



Yes.. I'm on the left.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm being a camwhore again lol.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 29, 2006)

Me and my (belated) birthday present


Belvedere Vodka > you 

Remember kids: chasers are for pussies


----------



## De Monies (Jan 29, 2006)

me~ on the left and me friend pete on the right <3


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 29, 2006)

People wonder how I can afford all of my DVDs.  It is quit simple, I just like to use my five finger discount.  

​


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 29, 2006)

yes, the minstrel

you can hear my music here:


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 30, 2006)

Well it's been ages since I've treated this thread to a pic


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 30, 2006)

Art Photography. Experimenting with Light and Dark.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gflow (Jan 30, 2006)

That's me


----------



## Lazerous (Jan 30, 2006)

It's a picture of me with a tinee tiny paper crane I folded on my finger, it's on my tiny asian pinky if I'm not mistaken.. I purpously took the picture close in , so if I am hard to see, well then blah,  - I am occassionally described to look like someone called "Ekin Chang"


Link removed
fun fun cosplay zoom in on face
zoom in on face
here's another picture.. uhh, my lightbulb in my room is pretty yellowish


----------



## thomarpriyau (Jan 31, 2006)

(avatar & profile pic.)


----------



## Sryche (Jan 31, 2006)

Me.


----------



## mgrace (Jan 31, 2006)

Chinese New Year

*Spoiler*: _My first Red Packet_


----------



## gitwer (Jan 31, 2006)

They made me do it!


----------



## Sir Whirly (Jan 31, 2006)

Hehe, this is me getting drunk on New Years down in tempe the night before the fiesta bowl. There was something like 200,000 people.... I got so drunk....


----------



## ethanarc (Jan 31, 2006)

See my profile...

Don't get freaked, it's actually me...school project
clicky


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 31, 2006)

rarr rarr. Yay for official photoshoots ^.^ First one will prolly be on a calendar 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 1, 2006)

One more ladies and gents:


On the freeway...touring northern cali! w00t.


----------



## DannyStardust (Feb 1, 2006)

Sushi wallet has no chance


----------



## ygraine (Feb 2, 2006)

well......my pictures

i'm the first... and  my friend  

with all my friends   (in the university technology of Madrid)


----------



## legan (Feb 2, 2006)

I umm need to shave <.<


----------



## Taciturnity (Feb 3, 2006)

Fob'd.


----------



## ygraine (Feb 3, 2006)

more pictures...


----------



## vannachan101 (Feb 3, 2006)

That lampshade was very random.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## DannyStardust (Feb 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ tehehe look at this_ 



this is NF member and my actual little brother KRISMAS as a child 



he's so gonna be mad at me


----------



## minori (Feb 4, 2006)

minori ^^  Hmm... that's me a few weeks ago...


----------



## Koala (Feb 4, 2006)

I am 1337. I have a big head so i resized it. Most of you dunno me so you dun really care though


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 5, 2006)

:oved::


----------



## Sryche (Feb 5, 2006)

Pictures taken just a while ago  


Presenting the no. 1 Narutard!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 5, 2006)

*GO STEELERS!*​


----------



## DesertLily (Feb 5, 2006)

MySpace style mirror camera shots!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mandybear (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is moi


----------



## vannachan101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Haha..i just noticed the toilet in the BG..


----------



## TsunadeChic (Feb 6, 2006)

Myself rockin the NGP (Nice Girl Pose) at my company's Christmas party! ^_^ 

Naruto & Sasuke


----------



## clockwork (Feb 7, 2006)

For those of you who don't knowwhich is like everyone on NF minus 4 peopleI went to the Big Day Out recentlyit's just a large concerty like thingI also went to Parachute, another 3 day concerty thingAlso my uncle had a 60's themed party thing​
hooray photos.​

*Spoiler*: _BDO_ 







*Spoiler*: _Me_


----------



## Yueri (Feb 7, 2006)

New Pictures! *__* Myself as Shizune! Sweet-Cosplay 06 was so fun! ^.^


*Spoiler*: __ 





Who needs Haku? x?D 


^o^


fat butt T_T.. But he held me in his arms *_*


ShizunexKisame XD~


sword pinched >_>' But it looks so cool XD


I captured Kakashi! ?_?


----------



## Kaleidovision (Feb 7, 2006)

Felt like sharing


----------



## funjat (Feb 7, 2006)

Just chillin'.


----------



## Emery (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have any recent pics of me due to a lack of a camera.

Really old


8 months ago


Old phone pic


My hair is nothing like that anymore, other than that, I pretty much look the same.


----------



## vitruvianwoman (Feb 7, 2006)

that is me (obviously) and that loser boyfriend of mine, NeophyteNihilist


----------



## Railith (Feb 8, 2006)

An older picture, I have a more complete afro now.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## DesertLily (Feb 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _moar!_


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 8, 2006)

I look a little cranky


----------



## clockwork (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Voynich (Feb 9, 2006)

Me with friends in december at Electric Eel Shock(Japanese Heavy Metal) in our local club The Vera. Not very clear but meh..at least it's something.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 9, 2006)

its been a long time since i posted here for the last time.


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Miss CCV (Feb 10, 2006)

...and I'm back again lol. Here are a buttload of new pics I've taken with friends. My hair looks different now though. I have blue streaks now and it's a little shorter.


*Spoiler*: _OMGWTFBBQ_


----------



## Miss CCV (Feb 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _4 more_


----------



## viparisto (Feb 10, 2006)

I wasn't ready when the pic was taken LOL


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Bored


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hyugafan (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 11, 2006)

The ultimate in clone pictures... akin to Naruto vs Kimimaro.  It is roughly 60 plus on one, and that is not the only simularity.  Rep as to whom can see the other simularity.  

*Spoiler*: _Warning your screen is going to explode side ways (3553 x 498 px)_ 







Plus the background which I think is just a pretty shot.


----------



## minori (Feb 11, 2006)

Me again. ^^'


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 11, 2006)

jef with his valentine date  (NOT)


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Feb 11, 2006)

Behold my face! For it is first time I ever showed a picture of myself on this site. 

(Mostly because I've been a lazy person...)



My senior picture. Why did the background had to be the same color as my hair?! DAMMIT!


----------



## Lord Deimos (Feb 12, 2006)

Behold the ugliness that is me:



In this one I'm the dude in the middle (as you might have guessed...)


----------



## Voynich (Feb 12, 2006)

Fine fine, better pics from me. Still crappy cause bad cam xD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nyoko (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm new to the forums so I'll start out with a pic.


----------



## Deophite18 (Feb 12, 2006)

Me and stuff.


----------



## gtaguy111 (Feb 12, 2006)

heres me

*Spoiler*: __ 







taken around xmas wit my new jersey


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

I found a picture of me while surfing the net!  I was looking at pics from the Boy Scout camp I work at in the summers, and some troop took a pic of me presenting a make-shift flag at our evening flag.

A troop would make a flag and hang it on a tree on top of this mountain, and then another troop would bring it back and hang their own flag.  *shrug*  

I'm decked out in my boy scout class A uniform.  And this pic is back from two years ago.  I was in charge of evening announcements for the camp, so that's why I'm out there by myself.  Sorry you can't see my face...


----------



## Escapethelust (Feb 13, 2006)

*hiya*

me in the summer.
 



me concentrating..lol.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 13, 2006)

This is me. Unfortunately.




edit: Added the spoiler tag. XO


----------



## OmniStrife (Feb 13, 2006)

Yo...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a low-quality pic but this was me at the Rockefeller Center in NYC near the big X-mas tree.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop




  ya thats me with *short hair*


----------



## Mandybear (Feb 14, 2006)

And this would be moi!Fear ME!


----------



## acidzerox (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I guess It's time I put a picture of myself in here huh? Well here you guys go...


----------



## Mandybear (Feb 14, 2006)

oooo I found another one!!!Not very good but oh well


----------



## Ecnafoo (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow joor a pretty cute chixor MandyBear. But alas im 15 joo 18. It was not ment to be.DAMN!!! How joo post pic??


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 15, 2006)

My High School science teacher gave me that Metallica banner that is hanging up behind me.  She was a big into Metallica during college, but I guess not any more.


Berserk Manga, Sin City Graphic Novels, and lots of Geography books for college.  I love Geography, thats why I am a Geography major, duh!


----------



## Flaxen Snail (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, that's pretty much my face.


----------



## Angelush (Feb 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 16, 2006)

Ecnafoo said:
			
		

> Wow joor a pretty cute chixor MandyBear. But alas im 15 joo 18. It was not ment to be.DAMN!!! How joo post pic??


Firstly, never use 'Joo' that frequently again
Secondly, go to defeated, make an account and upload a picture from your computer. It is very easy.

And just so this doesn't get deleted, I'll recycle a Bath House pic of mine:


----------



## Mugen X (Feb 16, 2006)

Should I cut my hair? Coz I think im startin to look like a chick XD


----------



## RodMack (Feb 16, 2006)

Peace locos.


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 16, 2006)

^ 
Ummm... yeah represent away I guess.... Not that do a great job of representing Minnesota....yeah.
Just make sure to smile next time 

Well I was trying to get some of my 360 degree photos printed at ProEx in 4 x whatever (~36) inch dimensions, but Fuji has dumbed down their printing program so much they can no longer do that.  So I could pay $30 to have one print made whatever x 30 inches or I can try to come up with cleaver ways of fitting the pictures on a 4 x 6 print.  Here are those cleaver ways.  Enjoy!  (OMG!  Some of these aren't Kage Bunshin Photo Edits, but actual normal photos!)

​This is a picture of a local mall.  Really a fascinating design, too bad there are not any stores that I'd actually shop at....  I have to add that it was super frigin' cold the night that I took this and the photo below.  Fingers went numb... damn it was cold.  Glad this one turned out nicely.  

​This is the inside of the expansion of the church that I attend.  Nearly as big as the rest of the church combined (therefore we are more than doubling our size... duh).  Apparently all of the church bulletins say not to go in there... oops.  

​Well most of you have probably already seen the inside of my "gaming" room.  I personally see it more as my living room, but yeah.  Admire all of the glorious DVDs and Wall scrolls ^_^.

​I've already posted this in here but I kind of like the more compact look and utilizing of the Naruto vs Kimimaru quote (at least from the Inane Scanslation... well I believe it was Inane's translation).  Plus I'm super proud of this guy (most clones todate).  

​I really liked this one as a plane shot (as well as the one above this) so I thought I'd mix it with the bunshin photo.  

Well I hope you enjoyed this set of photos!  Feel free to leave comments in my bunshin thread (or in the "official" member picture comment thread, your choice).  If any of you have some tips to fill in the "blank" spaces with signature type graphics please PM me.  I don't have a clue as to how to render those types of graphics.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

Pic

Pic

First one ISN'T of me.

The second one is me, pretty old. I was about 18 there, I might have just turned 18 there, though.


----------



## mr_yenz (Feb 19, 2006)

...I'm the girl on the left, and mystikal_sushi is the girl on the right.  I look terrible in this pic.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2006)

nah i look terrible in this picture XD

*Spoiler*: _Jef_ 




OMG my hand is stuck to my face


----------



## Zerolok (Feb 19, 2006)

And thus my hair was chopped off in a hair massacre.  My eye did shed a tear as I watched my hair fall to the ground.  Now I just look like a psycho...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 24, 2006)

Might as well post this here too:


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




9mm - winchester - springfield, 




best food ever, gyro oooh yes


----------



## Notaku (Feb 25, 2006)

haven't posted here i a while so i will now


----------



## Miss CCV (Feb 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ANOTHER picture update lol._ 





My mother and I!


Me with my cute little cousin, Carlo Francis.


My friends Michelle, Joanna, Laura, and I.


LOL!


Can you see my blue streaks? Too bad they're fading away now.


----------



## xmax (Feb 25, 2006)

me and my undying fans, or..u know...just friends...

most recent one my friend took for my music page.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Mandybear (Feb 26, 2006)

This is a picture of me and the beads I won for drinking water out of a fish tank while the fish were doing it


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _why hello there_


----------



## Shishou (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sucking in my cheeks, I simply have very Manly Cheek Bones.


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 26, 2006)

If you have any pointers on how to make link's cloths look more textured please PM me.  The arm is an actual object that I colored in Photoshop.  Maybe I'll edit the pole again to make it just part of the TV... yes that is what I'll do... Please let me know if you like it, I spent alot of time on this guy (a good portion of my time was spent on something that is only going to be the size of a stamp when I print 'er off).


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Mandybear (Feb 27, 2006)

More Mandy^.^


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 27, 2006)

That's my new unnamed 3-footed rat a top my head.


----------



## 8018 (Feb 27, 2006)

NF
myspace style? .____________________.


----------



## twomix9900 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## illusion (Feb 28, 2006)

Gotta represent the Steelers!!  



You like the Tat?  This was before I got my new camera, so it's not as clear. Sometimes I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 28, 2006)

WHYYY WERE THESE NOT REMOVED YET!


----------



## Renegade Raine (Feb 28, 2006)

My siblings *CrazyPig on the furthest left* and I *the oldest* at the Japanese steakhouse celebrating my birthday.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 2, 2006)

It's me, crappy quality 'cause it's cellphone camera...


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Mar 2, 2006)

I was gone. Now I come back for a brief moment.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Mar 2, 2006)

These are from my Culture Day at school:








And yes I'm Filipino D


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 3, 2006)

Me with my Swedish bud (at a tournament ^_^)


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 3, 2006)

More pics of me, though they're not that recent....

*Spoiler*: _Me looking at fishies_ 




My friend told me to pose like that...really didn't want to though




*Spoiler*: _At the school formal_ 




I'm the asian one, of course.


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 3, 2006)

My picture for those who havent seen it yet.


----------



## viparisto (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm back!


----------



## Miang (Mar 4, 2006)

hey
im not sure how to post my picture  
could someone help me out and tell me how?
well anyway... im the one on the profile 
<<<<<<and im the one there


----------



## daph (Mar 5, 2006)

this is me...


Miang:you can upload ur pic at  then copy the url provided.click on the icon above(insert image) n past the url there...


----------



## CWar (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I'm pissed, grrr.


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 5, 2006)

this is the best pic i have of me, taken with my phone (its from a little while back , but not too far )

i didnt quite get my "beauty sleep" i think the night before this pic. (droopy eyes, bags under eyes, lack of make up )

*Note:*the image is quite big (dimensions wise)


----------



## Raspeh (Mar 5, 2006)

1-year old picture + a haircut + a tongue ring = current me


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 5, 2006)

well i finally got a big screen!!!!


----------



## Mugen X (Mar 6, 2006)

;P Two of the biggest camwhores in the same pic !!


----------



## DannyStardust (Mar 6, 2006)

ok some poor camera quality shots of myself


----------



## ナルト (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, since I'm brand new to the forums, I might as well share my pics.... I am a Latino guy (PR and GAUTE) and just wanted to put a face to my profile.  Enjoy!  I look forward to having some great discussions with all of you!


----------



## ygraine (Mar 7, 2006)

*ok....my pictures  *


*Spoiler*: __ 







*I'm the first *


----------



## ナルト (Mar 7, 2006)

@ ygraine: Those are some nice pics.  You are very beautiful.   Just wanted to welcome you to the forums too since you are a newbie like me =).  Nice signature with Gaara and Sasuke too.  Well, enjoy the rest of the night.

Tambien, veo que vives en Espana.  Quiero saber que tal es su pais.  Todos me dicen que esta marivilloso (but i prefer someone's perspective from someone that actually lives there).  Es que estoy decidiendo si debo ir a estudiar en Espana (study abroad a year towards my J.D. actually).


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 8, 2006)

Camwhore-ing dawl :[

*Spoiler*: __ 








No I don't have herpes its a lip piercing, it just looks like really retarded in low quality cell phone pictures, haha.


----------



## ygraine (Mar 8, 2006)

ナルト said:
			
		

> @ ygraine: Those are some nice pics.  You are very beautiful.   Just wanted to welcome you to the forums too since you are a newbie like me =).  Nice signature with Gaara and Sasuke too.  Well, enjoy the rest of the night.
> 
> Tambien, veo que vives en Espana.  Quiero saber que tal es su pais.  Todos me dicen que esta marivilloso (but i prefer someone's perspective from someone that actually lives there).  Es que estoy decidiendo si debo ir a estudiar en Espana (study abroad a year towards my J.D. actually).



Thanks ナルト..... .....and yes Spain is so beatiful  n_n...(para que piensas estudiar alla???...espa?ol??? )


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

ygraine said:
			
		

> Thanks ナルト..... .....and yes Spain is so beatiful n_n...(para que piensas estudiar alla???...espa?ol??? )


GO HERE FOR DISCUSSION!  Member Picture Discussion Thread


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

My attempt at looking philosophical.


----------



## ygraine (Mar 8, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> GO HERE FOR DISCUSSION!  Member Picture Discussion Thread



ouh....sorry


----------



## Hidara (Mar 8, 2006)

A couple oldish pics of me.  The first one is from the summer, the second from last semester.  Because I can't resist the temptation to plaster my face all over the internet.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Pic last monday_ 






Yeah...yeah I got kinda fatter...>.> lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

xD.

Thats not fat!


----------



## Spidey (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is kind of a recent pic. Its a promo for a play i'm in at the University of hawaii. I'm the guy (incase you did not know) ^_^



and here is another one, in Black and white.


----------



## Red_dragon (Mar 8, 2006)

me with my gigantic candy cane


----------



## Red_dragon (Mar 9, 2006)

Be afraid
*Spoiler*: _Be very afraid_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 9, 2006)

C'est moi !!


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 10, 2006)

Ita & Sasu poster...and me XD


----------



## Liengod (Mar 11, 2006)

Haircut, finally.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Sryche (Mar 11, 2006)

Ugly no Jutsu! 

Janet Jackson Feat. Q-Tip - Gone 'Til It's Gone


----------



## niko (Mar 11, 2006)

Best Quality Picture I got.


*Spoiler*: __ 



null


----------



## sharingank (Mar 12, 2006)

ZOMGZ. It's been a long time since I've done this. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 




RAWRG. 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsunade hair. XD






*Spoiler*: __ 




Whatever.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 12, 2006)

i just HAD too!!! plz dont hate XDDDDDDDDDDDD

[pic]

*runs away*


----------



## megumiaraki (Mar 12, 2006)

>.> <.< yeppy this is me pic 


This


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 13, 2006)

WHY DO I LOOK EMOTIONALLY DISTURBED WHY WHY

I can't seem to take a good picture of me looking happy without looking like a lunatic. o.O


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Mar 13, 2006)

*Here I Am*

Me...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...drawing style!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 13, 2006)

*Da Kid*



The Kid Itadakimasu


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 14, 2006)

Hm.  This is from last spring.  The dress needs a bit of work, but actual tribal ones are so _damned_ expensive.


----------



## s_n_i_p_e_r_01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*my share*


----------



## ZE (Mar 14, 2006)

Pyjamas party. My face is painted.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 15, 2006)

Since i haven't taken a new picture for a overof year now, i guess i will show the same ones


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mugen X (Mar 15, 2006)

Rare


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Party nights two in a row is always a good idea. Doctors recommend it.






*Spoiler*: _Guys just wanna have fun_ 




Josh, rhys, and myself





*Spoiler*: _Had a bit to drink, dancing to "Bohemian Rhapsody"_


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 15, 2006)

*I KEEL YOU*


----------



## mystikal_sushi (Mar 16, 2006)

the green gunk on our faces is avacado we were trying to make facial masks and failed miserably


----------



## ygraine (Mar 17, 2006)

other pic ^^


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 17, 2006)

My hair is growing out... kinda.


----------



## Danny (Mar 18, 2006)

Rougas back


----------



## Meijin (Mar 18, 2006)

Long time no see.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magdalena (Mar 18, 2006)

This one is a few months old, Im the one with the glasses. >.>;


----------



## niko (Mar 19, 2006)

WOOOSH!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 19, 2006)

Old pic but whatever. Got a webcam a month ago and hence the crappy quality, I was playing my geetar if you didn't notice. ^^


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2006)

Because I simply am not dead D: Took those this afternoon seeing as I did have some spare time at hand 

*Spoiler*: __ 





windy hair O:​


 

*Spoiler*: __ 





My boots > you  
The balloons on the floor are still there because I had my last bdayparty yesterday and I decided to leave them floating around a few days XD​


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2006)

It's been a while since I last posted my pic. XD


----------



## Minerva (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a nerd here ya are.. Me ^_^​


----------



## Minerva (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok ok.. hehe more Without the whole cheek thing >.> No more Mona Lisa.. >.>​

*Spoiler*: __ 



 *kiss kiss* I'm so white lol. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 this is my "emo" picture, because everyone has to have one.. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Here's the "I still look like a damn kid" Picture ^_~..




Sorry for the bad quality.. But my brother lost my camera and all I have is a webcam.. >.> muahaha I have St. Patty's Day pictures coming soon! I'll put those ones up.. Although I'm probably drunk in all of them​


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2006)

*Yo, I'm bored*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 20, 2006)

Came home bored today, so...


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 21, 2006)

this is me and the gang at new years, i'm the guy with the glow stick in his mouth :S


Like BronzeHawk, I love to experiement with photography and photoshop... didn't turn out as good as his though


And this is me being an idiot


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Mar 21, 2006)

took wit a camcorder, so the quality sucks, makes it look all stubby too


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 21, 2006)

Can't be bothered cutting my friend out, so I'm the one in the pink jumper.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2006)

This time without makeup.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 21, 2006)

Warning. This will NOT be pretty. lol  



^
Me on my part time job. Hehehe...  




^
The real me.



^
I ask the cameraman if I may kill the looney behind me.



^
The best way to scare my friend. Or at least get a weird look out of him. lol


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Close up because I found myself to be bored >.O





*Spoiler*: __ 




Arr, photoshoot pose D:


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Mar 22, 2006)

whhheee look at me im G-zus!!!!

NOW LOOK AWAY! just kidding
(yeas im one of those people with the "grr im and angry poo-poo head so i never smile in pictures" people

oooooooo myspace o.0;;


HOMg WHATS THAT! nevermind... just a tree llama


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## x_Zen_x (Mar 22, 2006)

Tooken with my phone so not the best Quality 
Sony ericsson W800i 

Me heh heh. Posing kinda... not very good on camera's


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 22, 2006)

So...I decided it was about time that I posted some pictures of myself...

I took some with my roommate's camera, seeing as the most of the other ones of me I'm in my heavy coat and a hat and I'm playing in the snow.

Keep in mind that I'm almost laughing in all of these. The smiley faces are not an exaggeration of my reaction. 









I like how you can tell exactly how much I don't sleep...


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Mar 24, 2006)

My lizard!!! XD



my armzz


 EMOOO lawl

Home Insurance Dicussion

close up =x


----------



## Bleach Me (Mar 24, 2006)

*JUMP!!!*


----------



## HokageSensei (Mar 24, 2006)

HOW DO I POST MY PIC??????


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 24, 2006)

I wouldn't do it if i were you ....if it doesn't work the first time don't bother a second time .


----------



## acidzerox (Mar 24, 2006)

Me during Spring Break at D.C. at the Smithsonian
 with horns!!!


Me representing the home state at the reflecting pool.


----------



## mystikal_sushi (Mar 24, 2006)

my socks ^^


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 24, 2006)

My school had a disney couples themed costume dance, so me and vitruvianwoman went as Jack and Sally Skellington from A Nightmare Before Christmas.  Yeah, we looked quite hidious, but not as bad as we looked afterwards when we went back to my house.

I really need to get a regular picture of myself to post, but I'm lazy and don't have a scanner.


----------



## kapsi (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Danny (Mar 26, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA MY MULLET IS BACK!


----------



## Windy (Mar 26, 2006)

Bleh, no recent pictures.... So here's a few from the summer. XD


----------



## De Monies (Mar 26, 2006)

eh.
  sunburn


----------



## Notaku (Mar 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _to this.._


----------



## Windy (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, I know it's camwhoring, but I wanted to test if I'm really that unphotogenic, so I took some pics of myself. XD


----------



## metronomy (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Rocklee88 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _some mobile snapshots of my summer holiday before uni...ahh i miss those days X{..huge collage tho so be warned!! D=_ 





haha, if u didnt notice i snuck in a pic of my recently bleached red hair XD


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Come on baby, light my fire_ 





Taken with a cell phone so no complaining.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't really post pics much.  I'm a tad tired from coming home from work in this one and I need to redo my hair :S


Oh I took off my glasses for this pic and am nearly blind, but my glasses are really messed up with a small iron piece keeping it together so I didn't take the pic with them :S


----------



## Seymourbuts (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey... guess i should post a pic of myself too...


----------



## Miss CCV (Mar 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Well look who's back for a limited time only lol!_


----------



## SagitariusNoDante (Mar 29, 2006)

well my pic ^^


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 29, 2006)

*Da Kid*







holla at me!!


----------



## Yueri (Mar 31, 2006)

A test to look like Itachi.. ?o


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 31, 2006)

JES told me post here so this is me everyone

​
my home made powerpuff girl corset with me in it!

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


XX


----------



## Mitsune (Mar 31, 2006)

my pics...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"jeteando" in the scool xD


in a party


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 1, 2006)

Here' today/yesterday, at the Brooklyn Bridge's walking plank on the Brooklyn end.


----------



## Ichirin_no_hana (Apr 1, 2006)

Well this is me....


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 1, 2006)

more pics xD

*Spoiler*: __ 



in a party 


with my friends xD


more friends xDDD


----------



## Loki (Apr 1, 2006)

ok well this is me =D like me or not xD

[WF]​_School​_Rumble​_-​_27​_[83EC0104].avi


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Time for an update:


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 1, 2006)

i'm the one in the middle
in front of Nou camp


----------



## 8018 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _the closet of a Jolly Emo_ 



image-cut
so i took this pic.. and didn't notice my closet door 
was open >.>

soo... X];;
hair sucks >.>





*Spoiler*: _emo beach_ 



nothing to see here folks
my friend drew that in
English class X]
it says emo betch =D

apperently thats my 
nickname at English class
>.>;;


​

thats it for now


----------



## Magdalena (Apr 3, 2006)

>.>;


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 3, 2006)

I haven't posted in here for a while so I thought I'd give you all exclusive photos that will not be seen (in this format)/have not been seen in my Kage Bunshin no Jitsu Thread.  

These were all taken down in Arizona somewhere between March 13 - 18.  I had plenty of opportunities to take photos, since that was the only thing I could really do.  The weather was shitty (it was just ~10 oF warmer than Minnesota & the 143 day draught ended when I was down there [24 hours of rain]) and my grandma was sick so my grandpa wasn't all that comfortable with leaving the house.  So I believe all of these are actually taken on the 15th and 16th.  Well on to ze pictures...

​
I thought I'd bring back my hand of doom summon.  Not sure if I did any better on it, but check out my bunshin thread in a week or so to see a slight modification that I think makes it look a bit cooler.  The view from up there was gorgeous.  Here is what the great eye was able to capture... she had to turn around first to get this view.  


​
As for this one, I was finding excuses to take 360 degree photos, and I thought were I pulled over was excluded.  It is a shame that I was in such a hurry that I didn't see that the power lines were in the shoot.  If you ask me, I think it makes a rather nice sig image.  

​
I am being kind of lazy and not really putting these in any particular order.  This is my clone family photo on our way to Tortilla flats (the previous photo was on my way back from there).  This was my first photo in which I tried to get rid of the 360 degree "level lines" as I call them (Check out my 73rd Kage Photo (The Naruto vs Kimimaru photo) to see what I am talking about).

​
Oops forgot about this one, it wasn't taken on the 15th or 16th... oh well.  I had my grandpa take the photos for this one (he was interested in how I made my Christmas card for him).  This was taken not too far from my grandparents house in Mesa.  This was taken the day after it rained (snowed in the case of the Superstition mountain range).  All of the locals came in droves to see the snow, it was insane.  If they want to see snow that badly they could have come to Minnesota.  Quit a few people were giving me odd looks since I was the only one out there with out a jacket.  It was cold but not THAT cold.  So anyways my clones are pointing out the snow on the mountain (not that you can see it all that well anyways).  

​
Ok, last image. This one was taken at the Boyce Thompson Arboretum.  I think I might have climbed up were I wasn't supposed to be, but I figured what can they do to me, kick me out?  I would have been done with the photos once they got up there, there for I got all that I needed from their little joint.  I just hope none of the bird watchers noticed what I left behind (there were a lot of them down there... some rare robin was spotted there or some nonsense).  

Well I hope you all enjoyed my pictures and rants.  Please PM me if you have any ideas that I haven't done or I guess would like to see again.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 4, 2006)

ufgyfjhvjhnOILER]


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 4, 2006)

this pic is with my cousin ^^...emmh...yesterday


----------



## Aruka (Apr 4, 2006)

<-<; no need to post... my pic. I'm the girl on my sig, just screw the wings. ^^


----------



## Mugen X (Apr 5, 2006)

SASUKEEEEEE!~~


----------



## Yueri (Apr 5, 2006)

Rukia Style~


----------



## De Monies (Apr 5, 2006)

boredom~

​


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 5, 2006)

other pic ^^



with my cousin, me, my boyfriend and a friend ^.^


----------



## Haruka (Apr 5, 2006)

NEW PICTAR.

Coconut Flavor Ice Cream FTW.


----------



## gamesector (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's me testing my new site in my room


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think I might of been sick.


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 6, 2006)

Party! YAY!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



i in a party  


with my friends >> i'm the first<<

i'm looked like suntanned


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 6, 2006)

I was about to run the USMC Ultimate Challenge Mud Run at Fort Jackson, Columbia, South Carolina:
the artist of gabrielle


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Apr 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The one far to the left is me. Next, is my brother. Next is Erick. The last guy is the one we call "Mr. Yeah" (well, lately we've been calling him simply "the Yeah")


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Apr 7, 2006)

this is the first time we wanted to take the picture... we moved while our picture was getting taken and voila.



Only the Yeah didn't get messed up in the picture... (we call him the Yeah cuz he likes shouting "YEAH!!" for practically anything)


----------



## bazanime (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## little nin (Apr 7, 2006)

im quite young lookin compared to some lol, anyways
errmmm, im not on the net  how do i upload a pic??? plz help me!!!


----------



## Tobi (Apr 7, 2006)

It's me! Look at me!


----------



## little nin (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks to a special someone i could upload my pic! prepare yourselves! lol


----------



## Shandi (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Ichirin_no_hana (Apr 8, 2006)

hmmm....an update maybe?


----------



## 8018 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _moar!_ 




>.>






























^feel luckee.. i dun smile alot XD^

















































































^bored XS and looking emo >.>^































i've had this pic for a while...
.____________.

i was just too lazy to post them >.>


























and this is oat
























he is a dude =D




























a horse dude B]













































i love avenita >.>

















<33




















































i'm wearing white D8










i see avenita on the BG 

















and my messy room >D

























































































*THE END*


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 11, 2006)

More emo webcam weirdness - before my haircut.

"A haircut!"

Yeah, I used one...


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 11, 2006)

heres me without my mask 

with


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 11, 2006)

The generic black & white emo pic.


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Pic of me 30 minutes ago cause I felt like it 


*Spoiler*: __ 






scary? >_>


----------



## Miss CCV (Apr 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _(o_O)_ 





(Most recent) my friends Michelle, me, Luann, and Joanna at the Yardhouse Bar/Restaurant. I'm not smiling because the left side of my face got numb from an infection bleh. 


My best high school friend Mary and I at Dave & Busters.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 13, 2006)

You'd think I have nothing better to do...

"Diets? Fuck diets. If I ever wanna lose weight, I'll amputate my legs. Should shed me a few kilos - and rest assured the fuckers ain't gonna come back." - random quote


----------



## king nothing (Apr 13, 2006)

oh the old days 

the newer ones of me are at my myspace wich the link is in my sig


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Kazuo Kiriyama_ 





/lol



_
[1][2][3]_


----------



## De Monies (Apr 13, 2006)

eh

*Spoiler*: __ 





XD me and my neighbour D:


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 13, 2006)

three pics of me XDDDD (yes, I've got too much spare time today)








...enjoy (?)


----------



## Ichirin_no_hana (Apr 14, 2006)

ummm....a photo of me but no face...sorry


----------



## Zetsu (Apr 14, 2006)

this is me in a party.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 14, 2006)

A pic of my henna tattoo's ( done by the lovely Fatima  , she's great! )


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 14, 2006)

Me in costume at a renn faire in AZ


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 15, 2006)

Page 15, Chapter 254

Me with doggy eyes 

Page 15, Chapter 254

My way of eating bread 

Page 15, Chapter 254
BOO! 

I miss old times


----------



## kapsi (Apr 15, 2006)

found this on my sister's cellphone


----------



## Danny (Apr 15, 2006)

GET YOUR GEEK ON


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 15, 2006)

ROFL

How many filipinos posted in this particular page? XD
[edit]well..previous page now. 

Damn. I missed the mark.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello, nf.  Long time no see!


EDIT: Me again.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 17, 2006)

just took these pics like minutes ago.


*Spoiler*: _ its a bird_


----------



## IveGotCandy (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's me and some gay fuel, Ya ya!


----------



## mallomints (Apr 17, 2006)

Me~




And I had to post one with my hidden lead headband~


----------



## Oni Shinobi (Apr 18, 2006)

me in my red room

side view

just woke up and started playing on my guitar

hahahah


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 18, 2006)

new pics!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



my vacations in a beach!!!!!>>>i'm the red bikini<<<


in my school >>> i'm the first<<<<


----------



## niko (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Mitsune (Apr 19, 2006)

Now...my pics.....pliz show it!!!!!xDDDD

*Spoiler*: __ 



my vacations in a beach!!!!!>>>i'm the red bikini<<<


in my school >>> i'm the first with my blue backpack <<<<


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _^_^_ 






 

and of course you know I look fabulous <333


----------



## Estilix (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm completely bored and like I took these pics 



Also without the paper 



ps I got booked >:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 19, 2006)

Just Chillin....


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 20, 2006)

Me with my best buddy in all times !!


----------



## semperfi (Apr 20, 2006)

i'll post it again


----------



## Jordy (Apr 20, 2006)

Been awhile;


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2006)

Here I am In Mexico, Guadalajara. Its in San Juan De los Lagos. (Saint Johhny of the Lakes). Kicking it with my fam and friends.

In case your wondering Im the one in the middle. (Best Vacation EVER!)


Summer Of 2002.


lil bad ass Id, (Quan do era un Chavalo )

This is East Califas, USA. My Im the one in left.

Summer of 1987.


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Pic of me when I w as around...hmm..3 i thinc_ 







GHOST !


----------



## Miang (Apr 20, 2006)

this is me on my third bithday


----------



## Yukimura (Apr 20, 2006)

I wanted to photoshop myself indistinguishably as Rukia but I was too sleepy


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 21, 2006)

Since there are a bunch whom are posting their childhood pics, I'm gonna post another one.
Here's one of me and sketzor !
I'm the right one and he's the left one !


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 21, 2006)

here is the baby me


----------



## Questess (Apr 21, 2006)

The picture in my avatar might count as a baby picture?  I was 10 yrs old in that one. 

Here's a more recent picture though:

pretty badass ninja XD


----------



## Danny (Apr 21, 2006)

Danny had a bit to drink and played with megatron


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danny (Apr 21, 2006)

for the fucking hell of it here is old pics of me


*Spoiler*: __ 










BBC & Mormonism
BBC & Mormonism
BBC & Mormonism
BBC & Mormonism
BBC & Mormonism


----------



## Danny (Apr 21, 2006)

WHY DO MY SHOULDERS HURTZ



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 22, 2006)

aahhh, here it is, finally :



It really hurt, but it was over in .. like ... 5 minutes, so not too bad after all  , sorta felt like they were cutting my skin off.


----------



## hesd (Apr 22, 2006)

I love the sunset.


----------



## All Things Evil (Apr 22, 2006)

I was hesitant to post anything but I figured what the hell. This is the best pic I have it was taken in 8th grade and the dot on my nose isn't there it was on the pic. I look basically the same except my complexion has gotten a little worse, I grew a gotee, and I shaved my head.I just graduated high school in 05 so that is how old this is.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 22, 2006)

oooh look here


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 22, 2006)

Negative ion has the best make up ever 

a well heres me and my latest bought items
had to prove pulp fiction i was weiring a pulp fiction shirt


----------



## Tsumi (Apr 22, 2006)

well a friend sent me a few pics of myself a few days ago...might as well post them:

this one has so much flash that I look like I'm a becon wooo!


I was a really odd pirate on halloween XD...


BAGWOMAN!!!!!!


so yeah go me!


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 23, 2006)

more pics !!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



party!

in my vacations


----------



## Tsumi (Apr 23, 2006)

I have two more poses for bagwoman...perhaps it should be made into a series...XD

*up up and away:*

*bagwoman crossed with shehulk (aka the original strongman pose):*


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 23, 2006)

If any of u recognize me, PM me Okay?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 24, 2006)

baby pics are always fun


----------



## Miss CCV (Apr 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Beating hearts baby!!!_


----------



## Ulquiorra (Apr 24, 2006)

This is, liek, my first evar intranet pictur evar.  So, liek, be nice, okey?



I'm sick, just woke up, and.....I have a Godzilla puppet in front of my face.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 24, 2006)

ya all are invited


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a video I made of me, on youtube:

posting nude


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 






omgz, im so awesome l337 yo!

...i was 'sposed to be in bed...oops


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## djfalcon (Apr 24, 2006)

i messed around with photoshop just a bit too much

yeah not the best shot, but here's round 2


----------



## Danny (Apr 25, 2006)

Fear my geekness


*Spoiler*: __ 





YAOI DOUJIN


the holy Deidara pin

fear my geek


----------



## Mitsune (Apr 26, 2006)

mas ocio xDDDD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## metronomy (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm the one on the right.


----------



## mow (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _this one is for moe's hair ;___;_ 





REST IN PEACE.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 27, 2006)

fear my partyness


id be the one in the brown hat with the really drunk rexpression on my face!
and no that cigarette is not real its a candy cigarette id never smoke psh
and thats not beer its a new cola imported from canada

in the middle


----------



## kapsi (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm terminator lol


----------



## Oni Shinobi (Apr 29, 2006)

heres what ive been working on

*Spoiler*: __ 



hard work does pay off...if only lee was real i would shake his hand.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 29, 2006)

New piccies, most of them from the Bronx. =)


----------



## If_youblood_throwitup (Apr 30, 2006)

Fucka Ckuz Ima BLOOD


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 30, 2006)

Like zomg white dress and close ups 


*Spoiler*: __ 



look into me eyes >.O





*Spoiler*: __ 




thinking about murdering you look >,>





*Spoiler*: __ 




nani real fangs D:





*Spoiler*: __ 




rawr *always wears black* So wearing a white dress is very daring in my book xD yet fun at times cause nobody expects me to XD


----------



## Twizted (May 1, 2006)

Hmm, yea.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 2, 2006)

Kyuubi me


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 2, 2006)

Byaku started to post "serious" looking picctahs so I can't stay behind   ~_<


----------



## DesertLily (May 2, 2006)

My boyfriend and I.  


The pic is blurry, I know, and I'm making a weird face because I was kinda leaning in a strange position, haha.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (May 2, 2006)

Whoo-whee.


----------



## kapsi (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Sukairaa (May 5, 2006)

My ninja persona cosplay pic.


----------



## ACult (May 5, 2006)

I havent posted for an age on here....anyway heres a pic


----------



## Reznor (May 6, 2006)

Car bashing!

*Spoiler*: _Blurry, poor quality pictures_


----------



## Bubbles (May 6, 2006)

Drunken Team Rocket cosplay at fancy dress party!

​
Yeah it's quite the pose :sweat

XX


----------



## mow (May 6, 2006)

^ I SO love that pic XD

new glasses, and developing fro


----------



## little nin (May 7, 2006)

so thats "moe" anywho....
i didnt like my other pic.... heres another  - me on a normal day  inside lol


----------



## furious styles (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ssj3boruto (May 7, 2006)

Normal

Seeing Dre's pic


----------



## furious styles (May 7, 2006)

^ this freakin guy.

I warned you!


*Spoiler*: __ 





I love this picture. I look like a cartoon. The flash destroyed my nose.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Deranged blowfish thing.





*Spoiler*: __ 





the hand i must eat it.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 7, 2006)

Fresh new pics XD Gotta lov' em


----------



## OmniStrife (May 7, 2006)

There you go...
The face behind me!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 8, 2006)

Me being a tard. Don't ask. =____=


----------



## Mannequin (May 8, 2006)

This is me

*if you wanna see pm me*


----------



## Jef88 (May 9, 2006)

me


----------



## Heroin (May 9, 2006)

I'm so cute


I'm so cool!

 My new hair color!

PM me guys! lol jk


----------



## DesertLily (May 12, 2006)

Wheee, cosplay pictures!  I went to ACen last week.


*Spoiler*: _Anime Central cosplay_ 











There's a lot more out on the interweb, but I'm not in the mood to find them, haha.


----------



## Miss CCV (May 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _My 2-day 21st birthday bash (May 5th and 6th)!_ 






Lethal Weapon, bitchessss!











I drank soooo much that night! I got really drunk LOL!


----------



## Talvius (May 12, 2006)

ppl prolly never saw me here since i dont usually leave the gfx section lol. But anyways here i am. Beware ladies...im super hot.


----------



## Miss CCV (May 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _More pictures!_ 











Beta Upsilon Delta up in the club!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 13, 2006)

Me in my new suit :
 (don't pay attention on how I laugh )


----------



## DeviousNL (May 14, 2006)

Miss CCV, as beautiful as ever.. ^^

Here's a recent pic of me. Please don't mind the crappy quality:


----------



## kapsi (May 14, 2006)

Me on Polish-Ukrainian-Slovakian border (on left)


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (May 14, 2006)

Me and VitruvianWoman before spring dance.​
I need to get some pictures of myself in normal clothes...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 15, 2006)

Me with my infamous "I'm a ninja" nerdy T-shirt. Post-vomit crap skip time.


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2006)

Here's a picture from Christmas three years ago.  I'm the one on the far left not paying attention, the rest are my siblings and cousins.



And this time I've circled myself and my brothers and sisters so you'll know which retards I'm related to and which ones I'm not.


----------



## Tougoozi (May 16, 2006)

fairly recent picture of me


----------



## The Scenester (May 16, 2006)

So what does a Sephy fangirl do on a rainy sunday afternoon? She becomes Sephy ofcourse XD


*Spoiler*: _ oh noees, I joined 'Mother' O_ 





Sephy should smile more. Ebil smile that is.


yes I will kill you +D


embrace or instant kill? P:



I do look like this when I'm pissed >.>


mesmerizing? pondering? emo? D:


yay for Sephy smiling >D



lawl I'm so badass? XD


----------



## Wushu Stylist (May 16, 2006)

I'm board so....


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (May 16, 2006)

Meee


----------



## Gambitz (May 16, 2006)

well here's what i look like!!


----------



## Mitsune (May 16, 2006)

other pics xD


*Spoiler*: __ 







an ocio days xDDDD


----------



## CABLE (May 16, 2006)

Pic in my avy.


I'm so hard.


----------



## furious styles (May 17, 2006)

because all the gangsta's reppin it....



this doesn't even look fucking vaguely like me...


----------



## Mugen X (May 18, 2006)

Since we are on the topic of cosplay and death note...


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

Me and my afro (black thing at the left).


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

After haircut.


----------



## mr_yenz (May 20, 2006)

This was taken when I was bored, and got a new mini-skirt. I don't know whether it's a good or bad thing.  



Fear teh ugliness!


----------



## metronomy (May 20, 2006)

.                    .


----------



## Oni Shinobi (May 21, 2006)

hello that would be me


----------



## metronomy (May 21, 2006)

Look what happened to Colin when I came back this morning! 0_0


----------



## mystikal_sushi (May 21, 2006)

*LOL HELLOOOOOOO^^"*

MEHHHHHHH


LOL MEH LOOKIGN EXTREMLY YOUNG hahahha



High on lollie pops


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 22, 2006)

As Would dave chappelle would say:

"SURPRISE BITCHES... YOU DIDN'T SEE IT COMING!!"


----------



## Mat?icha (May 22, 2006)

here it comes


----------



## Haruka (May 23, 2006)

Umm New hair cut?


----------



## Archssor (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, it is small. What can you do? X_X


----------



## Vikrat (May 24, 2006)

I like this picure of me. But the mohawk is black now.


----------



## Zerolok (May 24, 2006)

Hey nf. It's almost summer!


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2006)




----------



## k1nj3 (May 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _OMG IT'S K1NJ3_ 




ENJOY MY HAIR


----------



## Procyon (May 26, 2006)

Well, I figured since you guys have known me for over a year, it's about time I show my face.







Notice how Irish my face is. =3


----------



## Miss CCV (May 26, 2006)

Sooo like, here's another retarded pic of me (I'm in the center) and my other friends at The Yardhouse for my birthday. I was buzzing in this pic HAHA.


*Spoiler*: _(O_O)Y_ 








I'm still waiting for my other friend to send me RECENT pictures of us at Dave & Busters ahhhh.

[EDIT]


*Spoiler*: _OMGWTFUX old pictures!_ 





2004 - My ol' pal Margaret and I (you can't tell, but I have an industrial piercing on my left ear that's covered by my short emo hair LOL) at a Q & Not U/Erase Errata show.


2005 - My friend Aubert and I at his birthday party. He's sooo cute AHHhHhhHh!!11


DELTA BITCHES!!!!!


Early 2006 - Me with my friend Eddie.


Early 2006 - My friend Chris and I


----------



## KuroKaster (May 26, 2006)

*Mee tooo*




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danny (May 27, 2006)

crappy new hair cut.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (May 27, 2006)

Mysterious Aman. 





Sorry for the bad cam quality.


----------



## serger989 (May 28, 2006)

My hair won't grow any longer, it's been like this for a whole year


----------



## .Naptha (May 28, 2006)

*A while back, bumfluff and all.*

there

*Yesterday, After the London MCM Expo.* 

there 

^I have horrible teeth. Dont smoke kids.


----------



## Zhongda (May 28, 2006)

here we have me


the best book


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (May 28, 2006)

Here ya go:







My Emma!!!!


----------



## furious styles (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 29, 2006)

So there is this monochrome striped top in an arb store and I'm thinking, "Fuck yeah, I desire to look like a zebra."

So I buy this top and put it on. That's right kids, PUT IT ON.

So, the zebra thing is done. And now I want to look like an asshole because no one will believe me if I say I am one. That, and I'm fucking unhardcore. Maybe I'll write something of extraordinary little consequence on my hand.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the 1 and only jj (May 29, 2006)

yeah i only have a camera phone but here


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 30, 2006)

And nearly 2 years later...

SNIP!

All traces of me are gone!


----------



## Kduff (May 30, 2006)

Okay, took some pictures today.





This is a terrible picture of me, but our kitten, Persia, decided to jump up on my shoulder, and it was picture-worthy.



I'm a lot cuter when I haven't sat on my ass for a semester straight and gained 20 pounds.  I'll lose it by the end of the summer and then I'll post some better pics.


----------



## Kuribo (May 30, 2006)

3 years ago me (don't laugh  the hair was just for that day)

*Spoiler*: __ 









recent picture

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mitsune (May 30, 2006)

my pics (more pics ^^u)

*Spoiler*: __ 




with my friends...( i'm the girl with the pink blouse)


a cute day ^-^


----------



## Miss CCV (May 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Sooo yeahhh..._ 





A recent pic that was taken yesterday w00tw00t! That's me and my friend Miguel, the birthday boy.


Here's a pic I took for my Comm217 (Beginning Photography) project back in early May. I like it a lot because of the way I used shallow depth of field (the background is blurry but the foreground is not). Apparently, my professor liked it as well. Oh yeah, this was taken at Carbon Canyon Regional Park in Brea, California.


----------



## Mugen X (Jun 2, 2006)

Me + short hair = T___T


----------



## 8018 (Jun 2, 2006)

im bored D=
*pets onineko's beard*



*Spoiler*: _asd_ 



try again tomorrow?​


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## shinjuu (Jun 3, 2006)

Me, jumping the 2nd pro kicker in Mayrhofen


----------



## Shishou (Jun 4, 2006)

Gai is awesome.  Nice Guy Pose is awesome.

Logically that makes me awesome.


----------



## De Monies (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _teh reensknees_ 



new dress?

mmmm KFC (BA) XD

XD my neighbour is a loser <3

whhheee~

^ not me xDD


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jun 4, 2006)

me 

and me again!

WHY THE PHREEK DOES IT SAY BLOODY MARY? I DONT KNOW! IM STUPID LIKE THAT... :| yeah..


----------



## KillerShinobi (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, i havnt been on the forum in a while soo..... its me!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Woah! long hair






*Spoiler*: __ 





muahaha fear me!


----------



## Sandra (Jun 6, 2006)

tada ^^ I'm the one in the super-beautiful shirt!  though it's not actually mine  I borrowed it from a friend [but he doesn't like either Sasuke-kun nor Naruto anymore ]
and omg how fun wasn't that game btw! this pic was taken @ a lan we had so much fun ^^ I was playing as Naruto there btw ^^ I asked my friend to take a pic when I was playing as Sasuke-kun [which I did 99% of the time!] but she forgot


----------



## Mannequin (Jun 6, 2006)

Me my sister and cousin in Prince Edward Island.

*If you wanna see pm me*


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jun 7, 2006)

aha...i like making fun of Sakura. but shes cool tho. :3


----------



## KillerShinobi (Jun 7, 2006)

WOOOO!

O_o


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 7, 2006)

me and these two goofballs jus took this pic a few hours ago... fear our spectecles!!!!
iam the guy with the hat.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





old picture, but eh, i still look the same XD


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 8, 2006)

With all the craziness of this one's life anymore, Scoot has been driven to cosplay! (sort of)

​
(A long time ago, I promised to post a more recent pic of myself, and now, at long last, I finally deliver.)


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _<3_ 




I'm the girl in the pink and white. I love these bitches to death!


----------



## Haku92 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats me at a hockey game 2 hours before it started.....notice the empty chairs.


----------



## BarbNara (Jun 9, 2006)

Long time no post...but I can say I don't change too much, only my hair is longer (and now I'm brunnette...my real hair is back! xD) . Well, this is me!!


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _my first mugshot..i think.. muahahaha_


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 9, 2006)

me pointing into the distance.


----------



## Orochix (Jun 10, 2006)

it is me cosplay as Dante from Devil May Cry



Say cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hello all it's me again



just stand by me...........oh...


so sweet, isn't it?


----------



## ThiefKing (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## abfluvver (Jun 11, 2006)

ABF at prom (I'm the lady in red):







Hi guys. 8D


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Jun 12, 2006)

Yo


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Zerolok (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 13, 2006)

Was bored, so decided to take some pictures for this thread since I haven't done some for awhile (from the previous version thread).


----------



## Bleach Me (Jun 13, 2006)

Me with one of the Chinese workers I work with here.
Good times... haha!


----------



## semperfi (Jun 14, 2006)

]Another one of semper 
i'm still the one on the left....
the one in the middle is stoned...and the one on the right is just nuts 

[/IMG]


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmmm camwhoring time.......
I always wondered how I look when I was drunk and partying!?
These pics are taken in the early morning arround 5;00 
Btw: Yes I am DRUNK @ those picca's ! 






BTW I'm the one that black curly hair.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 15, 2006)

Some new ones.

yipp yip


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

Can we post more than one pic? If so me at the USMC Birthday ball:


This was at ConCarolinas, and I'm the one in the hat:


----------



## Clue (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's another pic.


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 15, 2006)

TA DA The hearts didn't blend in the way I wanted


----------



## ACult (Jun 15, 2006)

in the sun with pale winter skin..


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi~


----------



## sir larry of lunch (Jun 16, 2006)

hi guys


----------



## Kremlin Steph (Jun 16, 2006)

Yay pic of teh new person! ^^ Bandcamp...Yeah...I play flute, got something to say? ;P



Before some school shizz...mmhmm...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

My turn....hehe


----------



## azuken (Jun 18, 2006)

Quotes explain it all.

*Spoiler*: __ 



.




RAWR, i need to shave.


SChool


Im ugly.


----------



## sir larry of lunch (Jun 18, 2006)

I however am not ugly

j/k I'm hideous


----------



## basiK (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## TsunadeChic (Jun 19, 2006)

Me in my backyard:


----------



## Orochix (Jun 19, 2006)

New Picture of me

smile  

 -  -


----------



## MrLiEN (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah i know... i dont quite look my age









/\ just for the nonbelievers lol


----------



## Kaki (Jun 21, 2006)

Kakihara revealed!?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2006)

Didn't even know about this thread, owell heres my picture.


----------



## DazedNConfused (Jun 21, 2006)

gay


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm gonna regret this but... here are some pictures <.<

Am I in the right thread Oo?

Merry X-Mas... or not XD

Somewhat normal...

...crappy pictures sponsored by crappy webcam XD


----------



## Kaki (Jun 21, 2006)

Some more!!

No glasses whatever.....



Part of my wall, passes to Katsucon and Otakon(signed) naruto poster


The place I sit in my room. 


One of my cats She is fat!


Me opening my gates!! 


Later.....


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 21, 2006)

Me graduate from high school.  Here's proof:

Don't know who's in the background.

My mom's the one in the forground on the cell phone.


----------



## Envy (Jun 22, 2006)

And...

Setoshi says:
"This is what Setoshi has for breakfest"


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Picture update overload Pt. 1_ 





I'm probably wasted in about half of these pictures HAHA!


Drunken euphoria lmao.


Me, my friends Luann and Joanna doing drunk kissy faces.


Me, Joanna, Sheena, Luann, and Jesse at a party in Chino Hills, CA.


Me, Luann, Kathy, Char, Rhea, Sheena, and Iris at a party in Riverside, CA.


Me with my grand big bro (in the fraternity) Brian.


Laura and I.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Picture update overload Pt. 2_ 






Kim, me, and Brian.


"Queen" Mary and "Princess" Rae.


Leena kissing my cheek on my birthday and her boyfriend on the other side of me.

...and old Beta Upsilon Delta pictures. I don't remember if I posted these already, but oh well.


March '06 - DELTA class lil sis! [Top L->R] Rhea, Michelle, Rin, Kendra, Angela. [Bottom L->R] Elisa, Joanna, Luann, me.


December '05 - FOB Night party! We dressed up as Harajuku girls haha.


More Harajuku goodness!


----------



## Baka-san (Jun 22, 2006)

Best night ever! This is a picture of me singing with the band Brain Failure. 


This is a picture with one of my best friends... I don't remember taking it. <_<


----------



## Orochix (Jun 22, 2006)

my photo
Let's Dance:


it's chill out here:


----------



## Voynich (Jun 22, 2006)

Hay dere geeza.

*yer im pretty bored*


----------



## Kaki (Jun 23, 2006)

got a few more.....



white out glasses


close up




I have an eye too!


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Jun 23, 2006)

sharkasauruses vs. me .....laser beams?

in front of our damp house in NO,LA <left> Got FEMA?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 25, 2006)

Posted in the Lounge some days ago.


----------



## Tsumi (Jun 25, 2006)

here is me....


----------



## yummysasuke (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't remember the last time I posted a piccie of me. Well, these were at my formal.


*Spoiler*: _Me downing half the bottle of champagne_ 









*Spoiler*: _Me with my closest friend_ 





I'm the asian...duh!


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 26, 2006)

that's me.... any hot girls want to get to know me? just hollar, i don't bite hard *wink*


----------



## kataimiko (Jun 27, 2006)

This is what happens when I am bored and have access to a room full of cosplay props and costumes. 




I love being random. XD


----------



## Tsumi (Jun 27, 2006)

I have another one of me with my hair down though....and stupid lense glare...

and this is me on halloween with a creepy wierd ass smile... *shrugs*

and finally me doing wierd faces at school...


----------



## Kaki (Jun 27, 2006)

_Special _PIC: 
this is an all NF pic.... BTW Onitasku is the one on the far right 
I think Katai looks even better with the tie and sword next to her....


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 28, 2006)

No it's not my penis this time, just my face...


----------



## sir larry of lunch (Jun 29, 2006)

yo


----------



## Orochix (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is a picture of me as a knight cosplaying Ragnarok


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _my roasted face during early winter..around 2 months ago i think haha_ 




i like my fake cheesy smile!


----------



## sir larry of lunch (Jun 30, 2006)

NEW CELL PHONED


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Jul 1, 2006)

Just after i dyed my hair blueish black


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 2, 2006)

I bought a leather jacket for no apparent reason.


----------



## sir larry of lunch (Jul 2, 2006)

for kataimiko:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2006)

OH SHIT ITS MAN SEX!!! O_O (taken today at AX 2006)


----------



## paperpenman (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm the one on the left  haha no really. you totally know i'm the most gangsta white chick you'll eva meet FO SHO! hahaha well i met this handsome fellow on the streets of LA


----------



## Emma (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess I'll post here >P

Here are a few pictures of me ^__^



^ Don't ask, I just came out of the bath and my hair was dripping wet so I had to put a towel on my head 



^ A fuzzy picture of me, I look drunk...



^ I look like I'm drunk on that one too, half of my face is shiny >D


*Spoiler*: _AND NOW, what you've all been waiting for...._ 



BABY EMMA! XD


I used to be teh fatness ~_~


----------



## paperpenman (Jul 4, 2006)

this amazing chick did a portrait of me  yay


the highlight of my day; getting molested via orochimaru and kabuto <3


me ninja-ing with a really sexy cloud


grrrrr.


----------



## metronomy (Jul 4, 2006)

Old. Massive nose.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 4, 2006)

Trying on the unfinished(!) bleach shinigami cosplay outfit, for ACon, about 50-60% done or so - notice the tv-shirt under the haori and unfinished looks, et cetera.


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2006)

I guess it's time for me to present myself.


----------



## ACult (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll rape this thread with some of my pictures.





unenjoy.


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Jul 6, 2006)

My eye lol=x 



hmmm flowers =3


nani...... doko doko! whereeeee what am i looking for again



ahh i seemed to misplace my elf =3



Dominosss straight up gangsta nig plz =3 lol =x



Out for dinner


----------



## Jason (Jul 6, 2006)

Stay Gangsta'd Up! XD


----------



## RayAllen (Jul 7, 2006)

*I'm the one wearing the HAT*


----------



## Crucifixation (Jul 8, 2006)

SHE'S BAAAAAAACCCCCKKKK. I doubt anyone remembers me. D:


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 8, 2006)

I break the rule today of wearing nothing by black and white and bring you...



I have an unquenchable love for collared shirts.


----------



## niko (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## De Monies (Jul 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ooommmmggggg buttrape ;-;_ 







^^ i forget what I was laughing at, but my neighbour took the photo D: ^^


----------



## neopebble (Jul 9, 2006)

don't laugh my mom made me wear the suit


----------



## Reverie (Jul 9, 2006)

Me + a friend on the train to Chi-town 



I blame my goofy smirk on the cameragirl - she was making me laugh.

-----

And then me _trying_ to pose cool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

I are ugleh


----------



## Solar old (Jul 9, 2006)

I daresay we are a fine looking (for the most part!) bunch of Narutards... I've definitely seen some hotties.... maybe only the decent looking ones post on here? I guess if you're ugly (you know who you are) then you're probably not gonna post here.

NEway, I couldn't live with myself without thinking I'm a moderately handsome guy (personally speaking), but I'll let the forums folk judge for themselves:




Finally, as one member excelently said, (*coughcoughhottiecough*) "I hereby  make it officially known that I don't have a myspace account"...or something like that. Me either. Yay for rebelling against the system.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 10, 2006)

Okay, before you see these pictures, you need to know a few things:

1. I'm a huge nerd who's obsessed with his forehead protector.
2. I edited these with Photoshop, I don't really where mascara.
3. The first two pictures _are_ different.  One's cyanotype and one is vivid color.
4. It's not a tattoo... I drew that curse mark.
(Number 5 will be after the pictures.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vivid color:


Cyanotype:


B&W:


5. Why is the curse mark there and not on the back on my neck?  Well, last night, I let a girl bite me, and that's where she bit me.  'Nuff said.


----------



## DannyStardust (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _the accessories_ 



mmm new accessories, I show them off with pride, I love these sort of things, maybe piercings next time... Money, need money.


----------



## az0r (Jul 10, 2006)

Some Pic of meh ^^


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 10, 2006)

Hot Boring Fetish Action said:
			
		

> I break the rule today of wearing nothing by black and white and bring you...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an unquenchable love for collared shirts.



Its seems your custom user title is true.


I'll show some pictures of myself once I find my fucking camera


----------



## NineG (Jul 10, 2006)

hmm i have a very strange expresion on my face thanks to the sun


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Rawwwrrrrrr._


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Pt II_ 




















I have a LOT more pictures that I will post soon.


----------



## Coconut (Jul 10, 2006)

​


----------



## niko (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## dbcomix (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 11, 2006)

Me and my little brother (he's 6 years younger  )


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2006)

poop

Thats me like a year ago. I regret cutting my hair


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 13, 2006)

well, it's only about a year late, but oh the fuck well


----------



## legan (Jul 13, 2006)

Moi.



Seriously though I dun have any real recent pics cept that one.... BUT I shall post a few old ones.


----------



## niko (Jul 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _The chosen one_ 



..............


----------



## Danny (Jul 14, 2006)

I get bored


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Thought I'd show my ugly mug again. XD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 15, 2006)

Ayaiyai.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 15, 2006)

Me playing some ball with Dirk Nowitzki (NBA star) ,end of last summer

*Spoiler*: __ 









[/SPOILER]


----------



## Not A Hero (Jul 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow. My hair's getting pretty long.


----------



## chaoserver (Jul 15, 2006)

Oooh yay! No gay cracks, Im straight.
Heres my new-Do:

Unflexed@beginning of summer:

I look fat, but yeah:

Me, as boob-man:

Slightly old pic, I was 14(15 now):

Warning, old pic and I look gay:


Thats enough vanity for one post, so yeah.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 15, 2006)

My mate has just dared me to put this up, I think it's a horrendous photo but meh enjoy my 'assests'.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 15, 2006)

Well it has been a while, I hope you find this entertaining....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

omg camwhore


----------



## Clue (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Emma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hehe, Here is another one of my pictures xD I love my lime and light blue towel <3~

Note: I had just washed my hair XD

Teh evilness X3


----------



## Onwa (Jul 18, 2006)

Here i am, this is me. I come to the world so wild and free.


----------



## kataimiko (Jul 19, 2006)

I got my hair cut and highlighted..although...my "creative" camera skills don't show it that well. XD


enjoy my ridiculous nerdyness:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeviousNL (Jul 19, 2006)

Me @ my summer job. This is my boss' ride (also owns a Maybach and a Hummer).. And I got to drive it!!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 19, 2006)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Solar old (Jul 19, 2006)

my new car curtesy of a crazy road rage accident (I wasn't the one with road rage):


manual transmissions kick ass.

My awesome step-bro:



Putting down the shots..Oh Yeah...notice my buddy Lauren choking..heelarious


----------



## puffmonkie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Look mommy, its Spiderman!*


This was taken at Megacon in orlando. ^_^


----------



## puffmonkie (Jul 21, 2006)

*a bunch of drunks*


I'm the one with the biggest smile. ^_^
I dont even remember taking this picture. O.o


----------



## Euphoria (Jul 21, 2006)

Tj-Sama corrupted me and told me forced me to put my pictures up 


*Spoiler*: __ 




at a friends house


my room  


Camera shot (nope I'm not a myspace whore )


----------



## martryn (Jul 22, 2006)

Me dancing about three weeks ago:


----------



## Solar old (Jul 22, 2006)

This hottie is my sister's best friend...She's got me all grinny-like.


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 22, 2006)

hmm.  completely un-altered photos! [which is highly unusual for me] 


*Spoiler*: __ 




thats me [i like to cover my face]


me and my friend dani


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 22, 2006)

gots a few randoms I've picked up from friends...so voila...the first two hold a bit of my haircut!


----------



## Kameil (Jul 23, 2006)

Man's best friend....


Me Currently....


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 23, 2006)

Heh...
My Camras broke so i can't post any new pics...
Also,
Tsumi > Pornstars


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2006)

Here I am hella embarrassed.  Damn my cheeks were red!


----------



## az0r (Jul 23, 2006)

Some webcam pics





^^


----------



## niko (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2006)

Me and my staff, cooking some foil packs for lunch.  I'm on the far right, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 23, 2006)

Just me. Hair finally getting back to normal from horrifying baldness in feb.


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2006)

Me holding my foil pack with some of my staff also in the pic.  The fat one we called Vito and the other I called Cap'n Son.  I obviously wasn't pleased that they were snapping pictures of me while I was trying to eat.


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 23, 2006)

the only pic of me in a hat....though it's an awesome hat


----------



## "Nara." (Jul 23, 2006)

Is it a bird, is it a plane. No, it's robin!


----------



## ShadowNinja86 (Jul 24, 2006)

Zomg.. boredom gets the best of me...



What I normally look like when im not out killing ppl in the shawdows...


----------



## martryn (Jul 24, 2006)

Damnit!  Just let me fucking eat!  Christ's sake!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Jokestr (Jul 24, 2006)

I'M NOT EMO I'M JUST SAD ;~;


----------



## Euphoria (Jul 24, 2006)

Ski Master... fun to play around with ;O


im a ninja >_>


on a hill


----------



## DOK (Jul 26, 2006)

Im the kinda person your child could look up to.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _went out and took a few pics_ 

















Notice that it's about 1-2AM in these pics


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2006)

musically challened photo for a a contest


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 28, 2006)

bad pic i know but i was shot by suprise


----------



## Twizted (Jul 28, 2006)

Me just after I woke up.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 28, 2006)

The italian boy


----------



## Furious George (Jul 28, 2006)

ShadowNinja86 said:
			
		

> Zomg.. boredom gets the best of me...
> 
> 
> 
> What I normally look like when im not out killing ppl in the shawdows...



I say COT-DAMN!!!!  UUMMMM, I mean, nice pics!


----------



## Solar old (Jul 29, 2006)

For those of you who don't believe in Santa Claus: (I'm the other guy)


In the Summers, Santa drives a 1975 Trans Am Firebird:


----------



## Kaki (Jul 29, 2006)

ok here is a kakihara special..... tan smile version...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 30, 2006)

Some Webcam pics....



                   Im pretty fucked up I stayed up all night playing Halo2.Goin to school....




                     My dog and I again....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

This picture was takin on MAy 3rd of this year. I was about 50% gone when it was takin of course i have more.

*Spoiler*: __ 








yea normally i have my hair gelled up but as you can see only the front is and what not.

i made alot of money that night lol.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _..._ 



Fun times at Dave & Busters with my ol' high school buddies!


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _..._ 




The following are of me and my co-workers at Club V20. I was drunk LOL... :X


----------



## chauronity (Jul 31, 2006)

Some pics i took today. Using the sanding machine .. so my equipments goes along with that


----------



## chauronity (Jul 31, 2006)

The treehouse my neighbor and i made for my little bro @ the last summer 






+ Our backyard


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## niko (Jul 31, 2006)

\dhs9.jpg[/IMG]mofaswsh[/SPOILER]

Cool.


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2006)

Me about 6 months ago.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 1, 2006)

Well it's been a LONG time since I posted mah pics here so I shall post them





Oh and btw we were in NYC. I'll post more when I have the time.


----------



## Heroin (Aug 1, 2006)

here is some!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2006)

well, since i posted my pics on Mangacult forums, might aswell do it here.

[QUOTEremovedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd[/QUOTE]


----------



## Heroin (Aug 1, 2006)

ask if you want it bigger


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Aug 1, 2006)

Oooo, time to lose my picture thread virginity. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Drinkin' juice (before I got my haircut)

Some Post-Haircut webcam pics


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 1, 2006)

Well time to post one more of me before I watch House.


----------



## Mystic-G (Aug 1, 2006)

I seem younger but this is recent of me.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 1, 2006)

mmmnnnnmmmnnew hair


*Spoiler*: _bllurryy~~~~_


----------



## Mugen X (Aug 2, 2006)

Before Haircut:


After Haircut:

*Spoiler*: __ 




OH Noes D:


----------



## graysocks (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Heroin (Aug 2, 2006)

FRom last night every boby said I was drinking bitch beer!


----------



## Bill (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh this seems like fun. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Bad webcam. xD
 A little old..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2006)

The kid Fresh out of a convention...


Random Shot..


Random Shot 2.0


Yea I know..I stay fresher than a newborn

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c225/mattydil4128/me2.jpg




Just got done playing Basketball..had to pose really quick..


Ehh Im done


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 2, 2006)

Not much to look at ^^', but its ArwenChan!


----------



## DarkAngelSayoko (Aug 2, 2006)

To the left my brother being older Naruto....
To the Right Meh being Gothic Ino.... but not that I think it could also be Deidra.....


----------



## Suiko (Aug 4, 2006)

Pictures of me. Not for those of a weak constitution.






Looking Dopey


Check out my horrible vampire fang popping out a bit




I am the princess of stupid pictures!


----------



## SNCloud (Aug 4, 2006)

there are some really hot girls on here 

well i guess i should post one

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SNCloud (Aug 4, 2006)

cause of a request from ve-kun (-.- )


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 4, 2006)

Happy?


----------



## IxAmxNinja (Aug 4, 2006)

cheesy half smile 

up close @_@

Why am I doing this?! ~_~;


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 4, 2006)

That's a sports action picture of me playing softball.  I'm the one in blue.  I was stealing second and I was safe. 

I don't really feel comfortable posting any other pictures.  I like my privacy.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is one of me


----------



## Kin (Aug 5, 2006)

This is moi;


*Spoiler*: __ 









The first and last picture I post I think XD

This is my face u_u


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mugen X (Aug 5, 2006)

haha another death note fan. nice L btw ^^


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought I might participate in the madness 

Beware, the following might hurt your eyes:





o-o


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 5, 2006)

So much pizza!



It's serious business.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 








That image may or may not be digitally altered


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 6, 2006)

Shazam. A freind asked me to strike a pose.. so i obliged


My dog sleeping after me having to wash him.. epitamy of cute!


Waiting for that piccadily line train to college...


----------



## Heroin (Aug 6, 2006)

from 3 weeks ago


----------



## TAKEHIKOO (Aug 7, 2006)

mee


----------



## IxAmxNinja (Aug 7, 2006)

Alot of attractive people on here


----------



## metronomy (Aug 7, 2006)

not my handbag


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 7, 2006)

I was stylin 


Shhhh..


----------



## RodMack (Aug 7, 2006)

First pic in like..... a while.... O_O


----------



## Animalover (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's some pictures of me with my cosplay outfit (cosplaying just ROCK GIRL themed XD)





Yep I look weird XD.


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 8, 2006)

Last picture of my hair, because I'm going to get a haircut later this week. They always ruin it somehow...


----------



## blastt (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's one of me, I know it's green but it was taken with my camcorder and that doesn't have a flash, so nightshot was the only solution.


----------



## metronomy (Aug 8, 2006)

In an on going picture whoring saga. Which ends today.


----------



## Heroin (Aug 8, 2006)

Srry I could not get a pic somewhere outside or somethen its just that my cuz has my cam!


----------



## Danchou (Aug 8, 2006)

I decided to post some pics of me and my friends. We were invited to play "Zwarte Pieten" (which would translate as black Petes) on our primary school on "Sinterklaasdag". 

Sinterklaas is a national holiday in the Netherlands on which the country is, supposedly, visited by an old whitebearded man with a scepter, a cape and his little helpers. His helpers are all darkskinned fellows dressed in frivolous clothes, bringing with them gifts and sweets (some think they are black because they come through the chimney, others think they were just black folks). Them kids believing it's real, of course, go crazy when we arrive. What the little children don't know is that we are just normal people dressed up with make-up, stockings, hats etc.  

The pictures are almost 4 years old (and not exactly well taken), so by nowadays I'm next to unrecognizable. Still, this is probably the closest I'll come to publishing my stuff on the internets.


​
I'm the one sporting the green and red outfit.


----------



## TAKEHIKOO (Aug 9, 2006)

Drinking Mountain Dew is serious business seriously hehe


----------



## J c (Aug 9, 2006)

Me, the guy next to the guy in brown jacket. >_>


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Woot! The power puff corset is back, hell yeah!


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 10, 2006)

well I was asked to post some more pics so voila! ^__^




*Spoiler*: _wooot!...stupid red eye had to remove it and now I have like black eyes @__@_ 



[/URL]


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 11, 2006)

The monkey

pretty bad picture taken with my cellphone
It's taken in a bathroom because there was a mirror so i could pose


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 11, 2006)

Aww poo. I think I'll post one... ^_^;

The cool blurry thing was just a lense error but it looked so awesome @_@ I think so XD


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 11, 2006)

Paul Mccartney is back


----------



## Vietangel18 (Aug 11, 2006)

The only thing that I had to use as a weapon and can carry around in my hair when I was home alone.  And the fact hat I was bored.


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 11, 2006)

sry about link couldnt figure out how to make smaller

ivan was here


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 11, 2006)

Suprise O:


----------



## nimbus16 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Tis' I


----------



## Jun'ichi (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'll keep this at 1 pic,... This is me on a bad looking day..:



@Tsumi: did you know, you have the most beautifull green eyes I ever saw O_O DAMMM


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 13, 2006)

*New pics from China's Town!*

I come bearing pics... OK, that was dumb. xD
Please forgive the size of them, I was lazy enough not to resize them. =P


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Group Picture_ 









*Spoiler*: _Group Picture_ 









*Spoiler*: _Group Picture_


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 15, 2006)

*Hair growth + dryness + non-wash in 3 days + blowdryer =*


----------



## chauronity (Aug 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _going to animecon_ 














Just the outfit, the hair is not done and all.


----------



## Blue Child (Aug 15, 2006)

This is me >.>



excuse the quality, the pic was taken witha mobile ^^;


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 16, 2006)

There ya go:




Webcams suck, I know


----------



## Takeoff (Aug 17, 2006)

so this is me...


(hope I posted it right


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Glaciale (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _New Years_ 




Haha, I'm the one in the green haha


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm picture-whoring again !
This is me @ 8 in the morning ( I just woke up) in Italy !


----------



## Miang (Aug 19, 2006)

ta-da! hadnt posted here in a while....


----------



## Necroyeti (Aug 19, 2006)

I did it for teh lulz.


----------



## az0r (Aug 19, 2006)

webcams suck


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 19, 2006)

Some other pictures




and some other not too heavily altered photos




-Obi


----------



## metronomy (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave + Tight White Jeans + Purple Bike =


----------



## chauronity (Aug 21, 2006)

The Finnish Animecon IV -06-











That's me cosplaying as the Zaraki Kenpachi from the bleach ^^


----------



## Usagi (Aug 22, 2006)

Most recent =


*Spoiler*: __ 




Prom with my best friend tony~



Pulled that one from my myspace...




Otherwise you can view a whole bunch .


----------



## Death (Aug 22, 2006)

This is the only picture I can find.


----------



## az0r (Aug 23, 2006)

^^ my webcam sucks!


----------



## De Monies (Aug 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _yeah I'm pretty sure I've posted these berfforeesssssss_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yes Pink Rocks !
A REAL man wears pink !*


----------



## danzel-x (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Ysera (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm kinda lazy to post my pic but I have lots of them here:

Link removed

So, while you're at it, you can get to know me better.. Lol..


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 23, 2006)

I geuss I'll post some too.




Yeah, I'm not all that photogenic.


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 24, 2006)

I is kinda scared to post this picture of myself.  But I will...


*Spoiler*: _The Wisdom Queen_ 











It's my freshman homecoming picture.  It's been about two years since that was taken.  I'm taller now and my hair is a lot different.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 25, 2006)

Liek omg I look weird here O-o


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2006)

I swallowed the tooth paste somehow 

*Spoiler*: _ Bah_ 



poop




I want my long hair back  

*Spoiler*: _Voila_ 



poop


----------



## yummysasuke (Aug 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _extremely bored_


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 25, 2006)

Teh Arwen 

Crap >>;

*Spoiler*: __ 








Arwen is teh L733 on iceskating! ph34r 7h3 l337!


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 25, 2006)

This is my prom picture from May, not even this is too recent.  I still look different from this picture and it's not of the best quality.

I love my dress  


*Spoiler*: _Teh Princess!!_


----------



## Corlock (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, why not.  Look if you care.


*Spoiler*: __ 





As my dad said when he checked in on us that night, "I assume that's not fruit punch you're drinking."  And that is the clue I leave you with to the activity I was partaking in the night this picture was taken.  Oh, and my hair's a little longer now, but not significantly longer.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Talvius (Aug 25, 2006)

hot motherf*ucker up in this thread.


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 25, 2006)

ME!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm freaking bored and here is a pic of where I tried to be artistic but failed completely and ended up being gay instead. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, I'll stop being a cheap whore now.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 25, 2006)

TEH EVIL!!!!!


----------



## Mugen X (Aug 26, 2006)

Image change -- 

Before:


After:


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Aug 26, 2006)

Well here I am.....


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Aug 26, 2006)

I got new pics and I feel like posting 'em XD

A man who looks so Hippy like me, shouldn't be forced into military service xD


I like my 7? sunglasses xD"


I have eyes, you know oO"


Thumbs up for... erm ... this thread!


----------



## Bya Bya (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Hoshi (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Lullaby (Aug 26, 2006)

Cut my hair. Its so short now ;-;


----------



## -hectic- (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is the least tuned pic of me lol


----------



## kitsunaru (Aug 27, 2006)

:3;;


----------



## Mannequin (Aug 27, 2006)

Heres me..


----------



## Takeoff (Aug 27, 2006)

Lol what a hot shower in a damm cold morning can make me do... 

*Spoiler*: __ 





click on me to enlarge 




i just love red towels!!!


----------



## .XxXitachiXxX (Aug 27, 2006)

i lerk in the shadows lol ull never see my face but im cute in my shadow look




EDIT
those are old lol im 13 now those are lik a year old


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's a pic of me! Hopefully I can get some better ones  if I steal my Godsister's camera


----------



## metronomy (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2006)

There you have it...


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Aug 27, 2006)

This is me last year at halloween, I was wanting to be gaara but my sister cant do makeup so I had to redo it and the color wouldnt come out so i decided to be a gothic fairy....*cries* not finished, when it was finished it looked much better, this ones just...sad...*walks away head hanging.*


Sky Lounge Garden


----------



## Rin <3 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 





D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2006)

I post for attention. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## metronomy (Aug 28, 2006)

Possible the best car ever Dave.


*Spoiler*: _dance off; messy night; messy face! What the hell is my hair doing._


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Aug 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



<---


----------



## Heroin (Aug 28, 2006)

BEEP


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 28, 2006)

Booyah!


----------



## KabutoXx (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is Moi


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Takeoff (Aug 29, 2006)

My Super Ultra CUTE brother!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




By the way... ENLARGE (its worth it!)



decided to share... because share means you care


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the Halo Graphic Novel and yes Im satisfied.Damn the blurryness...


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Aug 29, 2006)

*sigh* I`m gonna miss the summer...


----------



## Lullaby (Aug 30, 2006)

Another picture because I felt like it. >>; XDDD


----------



## Lord James (Aug 30, 2006)

Bah...What the heck... xD


*Spoiler*: _Myself_ 







No need to worry about the peculiar date. There were very few pictures with only me in it, which is why I had to take that pic of myself less than an hour ago. xD


----------



## Shishou (Aug 30, 2006)

So we decided this statue with graffiti on it in Little Tokyo needed more Nice Guy Pose.  And as we took the picture, one of the gentlemen in the back was complaining "Where all da white wominz at?!"  

I was forced to explain to him that looking for white women, at Little Tokyo area, was not a good idea.  There were many asian women, but he seemed fixated on the white women.




So an old friend was trying to pull a stone block along the beach.  I felt bad, and decided to use my extremely manly muscles to pull it for him.  Of course to make him not feel so bad, I allowed him to hold on as well.  It really put made his day.


----------



## Kin (Aug 30, 2006)

I've coloured my hair and a hair cut @_@;

Huge bags under eyes, white skin, etc, etc T_T


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ashuraxd (Aug 30, 2006)

lol i dressed as Sakura for AZ06 and i loves meh kitteh


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm camwhoring I'm sorry


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 30, 2006)

i guess i'll post too, though it's LQ as usual


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2006)

CamWhorage

Two Brothers that are distant strangers.I would love to go back as kids like we used to be but times changed...


----------



## ZuZu_911 (Aug 30, 2006)

i was bored...well ME!21!@1!!11!!1


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 30, 2006)

Already posted this picture somewhere around the board..



But I should make some camshot sometime soon I have longer hair now


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Shamelessly promoting a Dutch drink 



I actually had to clear this one up since my webcam mixes shadows up with eyebrows and I turned out to look like Rock Lee. Interesting mix though. XD And I made my iris visible this time 

That's it


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2006)

I dunno how can I follow 2 beautiful women like Tsumi and Mitsuki, but I'll try.
As for my 'fro, it's gone!!!

LONG LIVE CORNROWS!!!   *last one's a bit blurry*  XD


----------



## omnichild (Aug 31, 2006)

meh...I am not really all that cute or anything. Kinda average looking. This picture is from May at ACEN 06, I was Water 7 Nami. (The one in the white skirt.) Maybe I will someday take new pictures.



Remember I am the one in the white skirt! With the blue shirt and white tie!


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok I'll post some other pics 
with sword two different poses




Camshot, really bad quality and out of bed look..even though its almost 4 o clock


----------



## Half Empty (Aug 31, 2006)

@ MitsukiShiroi i didn't know u were so hot  i should vote for u next chance i get heh.

my name is carlos if ur wondering my nicknames include okama dancer cuz i prance around my house like mr.2, gay brows cuz my eye brows are almost  perfect and i don't pluck'em but people think i do,and finally mr.23 cuz of my love of the number 23
 nice guy pose as u can see my face has winking and smiling issues 
 see ladies big hand=big head nothing more
 long curly hair + L.A. looks gel= faux hawk
 i have peach fuzz on ma face with itachi wrinkles (genetic of cor-us)


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 31, 2006)

I think I've found my inner camwhore.






^ I look unintentionally scary there.

Hope everybody freaked out enjoyed them.


----------



## Half Empty (Aug 31, 2006)

abs of mercury because using steel is copy rigth infringement
one gun salute to MS notice the censor shirt hiding my mighty nipple
i found my inner mr.3 he makes me call him corey


----------



## omnichild (Aug 31, 2006)

eh bored, posting more pictures...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 <-- A little old, but I look exactly the same.

 <-- My hair color is now back to the same color it was in the first picture.


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 31, 2006)

Yay new pictures.


*Spoiler*: __ 








I don't know why but I look incredibly high in the second one. >_>


----------



## Half Empty (Aug 31, 2006)

my nationality
teh shino fro
 sanji love pose
 i also found my inner bon kurei or jim carey as the case my be


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Aug 31, 2006)

I would say "eat my shorts!", but I like this pair too much...


This isn`t directed at anyone here, I took it for someone else and thought "What the heck, I`ll post it."


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay I'll stop posting now 

I had my fun day with the webcam this afternoon 

Did I mention that I can't smile widely without faking it on cam? Henche why I always wear this creepy smile.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2006)

Dont really post here........mainly cuz most of the pics I post are in the Bath house and are so naughty lol

But here are mediocre summer pics..........I miss the beach



So Happy to be in the Beach

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok..another camshot.. I'm such a camwhore.. 

I look kinda emo..oh well..


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Sep 1, 2006)

Messy hair and purple eyeshadow:


----------



## mr_yenz (Sep 2, 2006)

edited for the humungous size on one of the pics


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2006)

Behold!

Me in the bathroom of my sister 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Me in the bathroom of my sister with shades
*Spoiler*: __ 







Me in the bathroom of my sister with shades and a pose
*Spoiler*: __ 







My mouth vagina
*Spoiler*: __ 







Look I am glowing
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 2, 2006)

:shrooms
If it's still that conceited glowing 'love' smilie then refresh the page


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2006)

here's a few old pics (i miss my hair T_T) i was playing and throwing around with my hair


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Sep 2, 2006)

meh, why not......


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2006)

Its a "I don't give a darn" look!!!


----------



## ArchMagus (Sep 2, 2006)

Here are some pics of me.


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 2, 2006)

More picloos...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep, my face wasnt looking too hot in that one o_O


In sears, before haircut.


Unflexed @beginning of summer.

Warningnfathomable sexiness(Not really, cuz Im still in a weirdly lit dressingroom)

*Spoiler*: __ 






And at the end of summer





More on my myspace, here:


----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 2, 2006)

PHOTO TIME XDD


----------



## Lullaby (Sep 2, 2006)

MORE PIC SPAM


----------



## De Monies (Sep 3, 2006)

*joins karorine*


----------



## Zeig (Sep 3, 2006)

*Me, the Zeigster*

Here is mine.  
Its kinda 6-7 months old though, havent taken pictures in a while..will upload somethin more recent later when i get the chance.




_*//Edit//*_ Oh and im not in my room on that photo thats my sister's room, the computer is in her room..


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 3, 2006)

me+clown=

thank BT.JR for the fro


----------



## Hazu (Sep 3, 2006)

heeey...tis my first post here 
its like....weirdly lit so I look like the muchoest cracker but yaaah
and mee no have pics of my halfnaked body


----------



## Bill (Sep 3, 2006)

Black&White


----------



## DazedNConfused (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm on the left =P


----------



## Trigger_Happy00 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm the psycho on the right.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 4, 2006)

Edit: Took a better one. My digital cam sucks ass, though, so the quality sucks.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Sep 4, 2006)

Me...in sepia...I`m not emo!


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 5, 2006)

Ooh, new pics
Went to Nocturnal Wonderland this weekend with my friend Dani
We had a blast! [and she found 120$]  


*Spoiler*: _NW 06_ 




before the rave

dani and me [she was a cat school girl, i was a panda]


During the rave






-Obi


----------



## Hardjacket (Sep 5, 2006)

Same fight as before but me from the back trying to look scary. The guy I was fighting don't look like much but man his leg kicks were strong....my friend has just given me the next 60 eps of Naruto so I'm gonna get some Haagen Dazs and chillax to the Max watching them.


----------



## Supra (Sep 6, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> *What my boss thinks I look like when I get home after a hard day in the office:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL I like the last one looking all confused. Well anyway Here is my pic. Hope your pcs dont break lol.


----------



## Hardjacket (Sep 6, 2006)

Cos you guys have been so nice I'll post the last one I have of that fight, I don't like it because of the gay "touching fist" pose I do. 

love you cats and loving being on this forum...you're really helping the days go by while I recover.


----------



## Orochix (Sep 6, 2006)

Look at me and my friends cosplaying as Akatsuki:


Ready to fight sharingan mode on: (me as Itachi)


Ready to Rock'n'Roll : 


me At basket court : 


Forbidden Lover ( Gay Couple ^_^ )LOL



So what do you think???


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2006)

Lol was wearing my favorite shirt in the whole wide world so I though I'd share


*Spoiler*: _Bang_ 



poop





*Spoiler*: _Wtf_ 



poop


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 6, 2006)

Figure I'ld post a couple random pics here ... even though none of you will know who I am b/c I never post in the naruto threads 


*Spoiler*: _Taken at a Wedding (lol, I have helmet hair)_ 










*Spoiler*: _I like this, there's things going in every direction except straight :P_ 










*Spoiler*: _FEAR THE HAIRINESS!_ 









I don't normally take pics of myself b/c i'm not the most photogenic person


----------



## Orochix (Sep 6, 2006)

Cosplay, cosplay, cosplay, can't get enough of it.
cosplay till we drop.
sorry don't mean to be bragg









Good night all


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 7, 2006)

woot the bitch is back
freshly made cookies picture​


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 8, 2006)

Just a few images... Most recent on the bottom...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Me on a plane to Jamaica


Birthday Party... I dye my hair alot


Getting an Award at District BPA (natural hair color)


Holding the Jamaican Flag in Jamaica for VBS



One that the kid took of me yawning


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 8, 2006)

is it okay if I post it here or is there a seperate section for that? hm 



*edit*

And some rock lee action


*Spoiler*: __ 




Konoha senpuu!!


----------



## Orochix (Sep 9, 2006)

The Chinese tradition in having an Evening Tea.......


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 9, 2006)

yep thats me...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 10, 2006)

The resolution and lighting is pretty rough. My nails look bloody red. 
Link removed


not sure why it says 2002 though, that date is screwed, given that the picture was only taken today...


----------



## Clue (Sep 10, 2006)

Me!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Where is your god now?



^Me being silly


----------



## puffmonkie (Sep 10, 2006)

and i have more pics in my sig.


----------



## yummysasuke (Sep 11, 2006)

At my friend's 18th. 



*Spoiler*: _Is drunk now_ 




*the asian one XDD




Though I must say, I don't even look drunk anyways.


----------



## HLR_23710 (Sep 11, 2006)

Why are you all so kul??? 
Can I post my pic? Hope no one will laugh, 

God Bless You!


----------



## Orochix (Sep 11, 2006)

my new pic:


I'm Dying..........






Crimson......


----------



## Iruka (Sep 11, 2006)

Everyone's awesomness beats mine.  And that's the one truth.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 11, 2006)

hiking in tennessee


being violated by mickey when i visited nyc


short hair


finally in san diego, hair is a little shaggy, wind was being crazy


rah


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 11, 2006)

because i am such a dirty cam slut this photo was cropped because it was an obilgatory weiner shot

these are my sisters by blood


----------



## SSJLance (Sep 12, 2006)

After being here for about 2 years now and no picture, I finaly will post one. This is a friend and me at the Family Values concert about 4 weeks ago; I'm the one with the Naruto t-shirt on, the guy with the red hair is my friend Ryuta.


Not the best looking of people, but oh well.


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Sep 12, 2006)

I had some modeling shots done on my visit to the Phillipines:

My fav:



Another one:



Shot this one myself showing my neck tattoo ;p


----------



## Coconut (Sep 12, 2006)

​


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 12, 2006)

Some new (and old xD) piclets!







Sorry, I'm not good in smiling o.o"


----------



## Mannequin (Sep 13, 2006)

Older picture with sorta long hair


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 13, 2006)

This is from July when i did a road trip from So cal to Texas, we left at 11pm this is 9am just into arazona, Ive had 4 cups of coffee and 9 rockstars.


Finaly in San Antonio, gay ass city by the way, Im trying to look way more hardcore then Iam.


----------



## Orochix (Sep 13, 2006)

ME as Ranma??? yeah why not????
I'm Blushing..............


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 13, 2006)

An pic of me from last year. Ignore the man in the back ground.


----------



## Orochix (Sep 13, 2006)

Me as Raito Wannabe....LOL


Am I too skinny or my outfit is too big for me???? yeah whatever......


Forgive me for posting many of my pictures....


----------



## Ray (Sep 13, 2006)

Picture from March of this year.
Some say I look mad but really I'm just tired


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Update...man haven't been here in a long time 

Me - 

One Homie - 

Second Homie - 

3/5 People in my Rap Group.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 14, 2006)

Aw what the heck, let me post some pictures too 


^ I bit my lip here, it's my personal quirk.

^ Lawl for the L impression with teh wrong hair and wrong shirt. 


lawl. o.o


----------



## puffmonkie (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'M FINNA EATZ DIS HERE RACC00NZ! (And his cookie!)



I love cute little am.i.nals. ^_^


----------



## OmniStrife (Sep 14, 2006)

HAHA!!! had nothing better to say


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 14, 2006)

​


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 14, 2006)

Dead sexy.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 14, 2006)

*Slaps self* Dirty Slut....


----------



## viparisto (Sep 15, 2006)

hey friends, some updated pics  




In Greenwich Village NYC



At the Jersey Shore


At "Bar A" in Belmar NJ



An Absolutely unnecessary pic


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 15, 2006)

AWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Windy (Sep 15, 2006)

Yay for camwhoring!!


----------



## Shizucor (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 15, 2006)

Another one!


----------



## mr_yenz (Sep 15, 2006)

Emo me.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright, Ill put my pix up, lol crazy eh?



*Spoiler*: _Before_


----------



## niko (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Sep 16, 2006)

With proper lighting, you see how uneven my skintone is.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 16, 2006)

I gat alot a pix!


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 16, 2006)

​


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2006)

This is all I will allow you people to see of my face


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2006)

What happens when you read too much Manga/Comics while you are on an extended vacation with nothing else to do?

poop

Orly?

poop

Wow these glasses fucking hurt my eyes  

poop

Don't worry, no animals were hurt in the during the photoshoot


----------



## Orochix (Sep 16, 2006)

Me live from the Stage, We'll start bangin your head!!!!!!


Me and my Ex-Girlfriend


What old picture, eh? oh well


What the F*** are you looking at???


no good at all LOL


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Sep 16, 2006)

Me and Elvis are tight like whoah.


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 17, 2006)

I bring you all........ANBU SAKURA! ^_^


----------



## niko (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Lullaby (Sep 17, 2006)

MORE KARO D:
I'M SORRY XDDD


----------



## kennybpk (Sep 17, 2006)

Shinsen-subs Blood+ 49
me

photoshop me


----------



## Usagi (Sep 17, 2006)

I honestly shouldn't be up this late :/






So...there ya go.


----------



## niko (Sep 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _B-VER_ 



http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2493/1235vh


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2006)

Well there goes the mustache....I'll miss you buddy


----------



## basiK (Sep 17, 2006)

me and my pickup about 2 years ago 


And then yesterday i let my dumbass friend to drive it.....tho im proably a bigger dumbass for leting him.


Never lend your car to anyone...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

My Baby Newphew


My Sister and Girl Baby Cusion


Characters For My Book, Good friend drew it for me. 


Wanted Poster Of Me


----------



## Orochix (Sep 17, 2006)

My Advent Children team Cosplay...........Hope you like it...

Sephiroth's sword was pierced trough the beautiful Aerith's heart:


the death Portrait family:


Oh my God they've cornered me!!!!!


My Advent Children team:


Cloud, Tifa, and Yuffie, my enemies:


Sephiroth's on Fire...^_^


----------



## Orochix (Sep 17, 2006)

and again......

move away or I will kill you!!!!!


Tifa? she can fight??


Yuffie and Tifa....MY enemies:




There you go........


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 17, 2006)

I was bored the other day....


*Spoiler*: __ 







The lighting sucks in that room


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 17, 2006)

A lil cosplay....


----------



## Mugen X (Sep 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _teh cosplay_ 




am i doing it riet??


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 19, 2006)

My face looks retarted, and lighting sucks, but yet another pic:


----------



## Rek (Sep 19, 2006)

This one is from a few months ago, me with my bass:


This one is from last year:


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok so another pic I made today and edited kinda..but it's late and it kinda sucks..oh well..


----------



## Usagi (Sep 20, 2006)

Took...some more pictures >>;


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Sep 20, 2006)

My ugly mug.  Taken at Anime Expo.


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _I'm back again..._ 





Me with my friend Mary at Club Zing's.


O RLY?!?!?!


My friend George and I eating a strawberry shortcake at TGIF's. 


Me with my friends Jay and Claudio at Dave & Busters.


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _More..._ 





Me with my cousins on my mom's side!


My friend Michelle's birthday club event at Ivar in Hollywood.


Me with my ex-psisters (I depledged from Tau Theta Pi, which I was in the process of doing earlier this month).


----------



## mr_yenz (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## viparisto (Sep 20, 2006)

Before (circa 2004)


And After (June 2006)


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 21, 2006)

Er.. I tilted my arm so bicep looks tweeeny:


And, as to balance it out two pics showing definition as opposed to bulk:


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 21, 2006)

heres my pic if anyone wants to see it I think I'm in love

I think I'm in love


----------



## metronomy (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Sep 23, 2006)

Every rose has its thorns.


_"Does it go with me? I think I`m cuter"_


That eyeliner really stings after a while. >.<


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been camwhoring lately, sorry


----------



## Kameil (Sep 23, 2006)

^ (use bro).... 


^ (use bro)... 


More Niggery....


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll throw some more up since everyone else is


*Spoiler*: __ 







it's really dark in that room


----------



## P-Nut (Sep 23, 2006)

out of bed look ,funky hair and sandbags under my eyes ;D






trying to be a badass 



cream ;D Im a meterosexual ;D

these are also from Bathhouse couldnt be arsed to upload other piccies
they arent xrated anyways like the ones they want  me to post in bathouse ;p


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2006)

Just because I wanted to make myself look like a "baka" 

Yes pink is the new black !


----------



## Pazuzu (Sep 23, 2006)

Me with Bomberman at the Tokyo Game Show. Dream come true!


----------



## Wouwou (Sep 24, 2006)

just a simple shot


----------



## kapsi (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Orochix (Sep 24, 2006)

Say Cheese......... and give a light kiss........... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OmniStrife (Sep 24, 2006)

Booya! Omni in semi HQ, no more shitty webcam pics from me!


----------



## OmniStrife (Sep 25, 2006)

chaoserver said:
			
		

> Omni, take the shirt off and I might declare you smexxier than myself.


>_>;


----------



## Kitsunin (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, since you people are all posting your true selves shamelessly (some even rated 13 X'D), why shouldn't I follow your example as well?!

Here I am...



.. with some random bitch on my left. They always do that. People just can't leave me alone and it's extremely hard to take a picture of me with noone around. *sigh* Yes, it's hard to be a pretty and popular guardian dragon on the bridge of Ljubljana.

All hail ZMAJSKI MOST!!! > o < /


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 25, 2006)

more cosplay...ugh, i need a new look... goddamn Walmart Vision Center!!! lol looks kinda Kyubi with the redeye from the flash LMAo, didnt mean to loook that serious...haha i look like i have intentions of some sort.....yea, im an anime geek ugh


----------



## Voynich (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking extremely unphotogenic. As usual. 

Fear the Devin Townsend shirt


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 26, 2006)

LoL..no comment


----------



## chaoserver (Sep 26, 2006)

Arm pic, forget if I already posted.Its tilted so bicep looks improportional, for an idea on size compare to my head:


Madd bling:


----------



## sagesse_reine (Sep 26, 2006)

Reposted to sound a little less threatening.



*Spoiler*: __ 









Any comments feel free to PM  Sorry about my previous post, it was actually the night after homecoming and I had gotten 3 hours of sleep and was forced to go to a 3 hour softball practice, but still I shouldn't have said anything about it. It's your choice to PM me or not, not mine.


----------



## hoshika (Sep 26, 2006)

Well. I took recent pictures and sense I'm now a DA-whore I only bring you my deviantartID.

I got look across my face of "wtf did you just say?" I love it... it wards off idiots. >_>; [atleast I hope so]


*Spoiler*: __ 









P.S.: D: I hate my front teeth....and no my parents suck they don't like giving me braces.


----------



## Orochix (Sep 27, 2006)

It's photoshop time...^_^

Oh......Dear Kakashi-sensei very care about me.... 


PEPSI it's refreshing and it's my favourite......


----------



## Tuan (Sep 27, 2006)

kidna old x_x new one are on the laptop


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 27, 2006)

even when he doesn't cosplay he cosplays..!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 27, 2006)

Eh, I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here goes:



No moustache for moiiiii~!  /still not quite used to it


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 28, 2006)

ME
made it with my laptop 
and i drew this picture for artclass as wel


----------



## Ray (Sep 28, 2006)

Bad picture from a film camera.


----------



## crashmatrix (Sep 28, 2006)

There ya go, it's not that old, took it for another forum member picture thread


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 29, 2006)

From AWA this year:


My hair was better in the evening... I hate it when I don't get a camera in my hands and have to rely on others


----------



## Orochix (Sep 29, 2006)

This is the new story of *Zed, the Angel who Envy on Human, betrayed God, lost one of his wings, and finally lost his place on The Kingdom of Heaven....*

*BEHOLD THE ONE WINGED ANGEL, A DEVIL IN ANGEL FORM.....*


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2006)

Western me


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Uchiha Kat (Sep 29, 2006)

You can tell that i just got back from a soccer camp [note t-shirt]. im pretty tan here too!!!
im on the right:


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I have been traveling a lot lately for my new job, and I just got a new digi camera (when I bought it, it was the smallest 10x optical zoom on the market). Here some "normal" photography for those of you who do not like my clone pictures.  I think the top image is a must see (thus why it is not spoiler tagged). Enjoy!

​

*Spoiler*: _Blue Moon_ 



[/CENTER]



[spoiler="Stary" Night in Madison][/spoiler]


*Spoiler*: _Boring picture of me just to stay on topic_ 




I really did not care for my brother taking this picture, but he wanted to play with my new camera, so here I am.


----------



## Zerolok (Sep 30, 2006)

I hate hats.


----------



## .Naptha (Sep 30, 2006)

^________________^

*just came off a nice high*


----------



## oogiesson. (Sep 30, 2006)

it is i! XD:


----------



## Rotc Girl (Sep 30, 2006)

Just me in my school colors! Go Gamecocks!


Here I am just chilling in the kitchen:


And after my Mary Kay Lady turned roommate finished with me:


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2006)

Another ordinary pic of myself....


----------



## Comatoes (Oct 1, 2006)

I *Think* I posted in this thread under my previous username..Si feel free to delete this if I did, but here's a ME.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kameil (Oct 1, 2006)

Who's that Spartan in the fucking armor?


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 1, 2006)

Well more pictures from Alabama.... I went to Cathedral Cave this weekend with a friend of mine. I'll start off with the picture he took and follow up with pictures I took of the caves.... note: I am the one on the right...




*Spoiler*: _Cool Cave Captures_ 




One large stalactite, stalagmite merger


A portion of an even larger stalactite, stalagmite merger! (Apparently world's largest known specimen....)


Ummm.... cool lookin' rock?


Hey its Abe Lincoln! (look at the shadow, hint, hint).


Maybe you had to be there, but I thought theses looked cool as hell.



You got to love the slow shutter speed! (None of the cave pictures were taken with a flash.)


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 1, 2006)

Old camera was used to take this picture.



Yes, I'm still 5.


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Oct 1, 2006)

UGLY MEMBER ALERT! >_< I AM SO UGLY! TAKEN IN 4th grade! AHH!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Oct 1, 2006)

new pic of me with my new Naruto contacts...yes I wear them everydsay


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 2, 2006)

HERE I AM ! T-T I love my beanie !


----------



## guro (Oct 2, 2006)

Me.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 2, 2006)

This pet is my sister's and she calls her Sniffles. It's a chihuahua, by the way.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2006)

Hoooooo~! Notice the background on desktop hoooo~! ...ok...Nevermind this picture


Me and my baby


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Oct 2, 2006)

me n my 2 girls


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 3, 2006)

I never really got to know for how long you had to hold the button in for it to take a picture.


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 3, 2006)

well heres my pic


----------



## Candy-chan (Oct 3, 2006)

this is what happens when ur bored... lol the pic didnt came out that good cuz i took it with a webcam =/ but i'll make sure to post more later on


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 4, 2006)

These pictures are from 2 years ago back when I was in Germany, and had packed on a few lbs from being on vacation 


*Spoiler*: _Durh!? (Note the semi-afro I have going there)_ 










*Spoiler*: _After playing some soccer_ 










*Spoiler*: _I was picking apples, b/c we made our own apple juice :D_ 









There, that's three guy posts in a row, no more complaining chicas!


----------



## Usagi (Oct 4, 2006)

Posted...because I was asked to. xD


I can't find my camera atm, otherwise I'd take one of them currently. That's what they look like normally..



Oh well. xD Give me a bit and Ill see if I can find where they've turned blue. That's how they switch, either plain hazel, speckled with yellow/brown, jade green, or blue.

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








There are two that show the more...green side. The first especially.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2006)

Summer picture's.

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 5, 2006)

heres another pic of me...not very good but I'm posting it anyway...


----------



## little nin (Oct 5, 2006)

lucky im bored >_> 


*Spoiler*: _wow my hair is shining lol_ 







and more, look how dodey ma afro's shape looks!! 



its longer than it seems...



and for some reason my chin region is grey?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

EDIT: Images long expired.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Oct 6, 2006)

It`s cam whore time kiddies!  


*Spoiler*: _Amongst the leaves_ 



♥  ♥




*Spoiler*: _Black and white version_ 



♥  ♥




*Spoiler*: _ Ahh, so ugly! Must cover face!_ 



♥  ♥


----------



## 8018 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _sexyboy_ 




ohwai- its gone

i can't think of anything else to
say... >.>

oh yeah, i cut my hair and dyed it =3


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 7, 2006)

First time posting myself xD 


*Spoiler*: __ 



~snip~ If you want a pic of me just ask 




I'm the one on the far left  
My friends and I are playing pool at a bar and you can see the poolstick I'm holding. 

That's the best picture I have at the moment on my computer. Too bad part of my head was cut off


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 7, 2006)

boku wa, gone


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 7, 2006)

Look what I found, old picture of me O: Ignore the pose, its just.. eww..
I was overly girlish back then T_T
I mean hell, the "MG" stands for "Mean Girls" :'D

*Spoiler*: __ 









And just for the fun of it, I'm posting my tattoo<3

*Spoiler*: __ 





A little complicated to see where on the body it is o-o  but its ANBU<33


----------



## Glaciale (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Oct 7, 2006)

Niggery...... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




My Suzuhiko!!!


----------



## basiK (Oct 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _umm....Taira cosplay?_ 



 


*Spoiler*: __ 








yeap..... i failed.


just need hair, hair dye and a musicman stringray.......and some funky ass skills....


----------



## Voynich (Oct 7, 2006)

Still not quite used to the short hair =3=


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey here I am!

After winnining our crew regatta (im the one with platinum blonde hair and sunglassesin the middle):


And here's me regularly:


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 7, 2006)

I seriously need to stop the cam whoring :'D SORRY PEOPLE, You're probably all sick of me now...!

But I need some opinions 
I'm gonna cosplay misa, and this is what i got so far:

Opinions on the clothing anyone ?
I know Misa is blonde, but i cant dye my hair, condsidering im gonna cosplay anko the same weekend. + I'm gonna get some other gloves and loads of gothic necklaces/bracelets/stuff


----------



## 8018 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _dorky hat and the tale of a boy_ 




ohmigoodness, too late
i'm in love with that hat .__.
i'm really a girl


[/center]


----------



## Kameil (Oct 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




What the fuck you looking at?


----------



## JokerDemon (Oct 7, 2006)

So people can stop calling me a 'little boy': It's tomboy not penisaur


----------



## Michi (Oct 8, 2006)

I recieved an email from my friend who turned in a photo for her project. It turned out she used mine so here it is...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 8, 2006)

In my room in resz


----------



## Orochix (Oct 8, 2006)

new pic


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 8, 2006)

cam whore time...with wet hair....


----------



## Orochix (Oct 8, 2006)

Trying to compete with Zed but still Zed is way better angel than me T_T


how's this things work......


----------



## Kameil (Oct 8, 2006)

Its the Man in teh white shirt.... 



*Spoiler*: __ 




My sad attempt to look sexy intriguing isn't it.....?


----------



## Samuru (Oct 8, 2006)

Is this a good piccie? ^-^


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 8, 2006)

this is me


----------



## .Naptha (Oct 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ Big Picture =/_ 







I'm trying out a new look, but it looks like the "I-know-stuff-about-music-so-jump into-bed-with-me-sexy" theme isn't quite there. 

"Slightly" wasted in this pic ... xD


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Tatsuki (Oct 8, 2006)

the proud blackanese smile? lol


my baby!


----------



## Haruka (Oct 9, 2006)

New Hair cut lol?

*Spoiler*: _my ugliness_


----------



## Lady Azura (Oct 9, 2006)

^ You're so pretty!


*Spoiler*: _Eww, it's me..._ 



 - On the end (left) in the sleeveless blue shirt and necklace...




I pray there are no stalkers here...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 9, 2006)

*Shhh Im Thinking..*


*Yes Sir..Pimped Out in the white suit..*


*Yes the Kid does the sophisticated Thing Toooo!!*



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Switch it up a little....*


*Ya Like??*


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Oct 9, 2006)

Find me !


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright, I finally have new pics of myself!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The white car on the left from the van is mine....





*Spoiler*: __ 




Another Niggery pic....


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 9, 2006)

LAWLS. 



I look so fat in this pic. =__=

/random pic


----------



## jkingler (Oct 9, 2006)

I shaved. Also, I have no idea how to use my gf's webcam. So I am not exactly framed correctly. And I sat a bit closer to the cam than I probably should have. XD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

EDIT: Images expired.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 10, 2006)

Time for not one, not two..but three sucky pictures of me


No comment

Trying to look like some..hockey prick or something (no offense to anyone)

Oh well..Yeah..uhh..Whatever


----------



## Hazu (Oct 10, 2006)

das hazu looking weeeeird O___O



hmm......half woman on the left is my sister 8D


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2006)

naughty_lil_girl said:
			
		

> Do you have a beer belly?




*Spoiler*: _Decide for yourself (yes, I know two of them are blurry, but it's b/c I just took them haphazardly :D)_


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 10, 2006)

PICTURE TO ALL MITSUKISHIROI FANBOYS 



And incase the photo isnt like.. well, i dont want this post deleted by mods cause of not showing much on a photo, so a random photo o-o


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 10, 2006)

Free me lil buddy!

and no my dog doesn't sleep in a cage anymore..this was when he was breaking havoc in the middle of the night when he was little..now he is a nice sweet doggie


----------



## Tsumi (Oct 10, 2006)

some little webcam shots...reznor someone felt should be posted XD


*Spoiler*: _me hair twas amusing =D_


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Usagi (Oct 11, 2006)

-cough- This was taken awhile ago.



Yes. My car gives me orgasms every moment I drive it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 11, 2006)

*Prom Date (from Senior yr)*


*Me chillin*


*Me again XD*


----------



## Ray (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got a digital camera in today and here are the first two pictures I took.
They are better than a basic kodak disposal cam.


----------



## Haruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Hay Mai old HomecomIng Dress


----------



## metronomy (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 12, 2006)

crappy pic with my new webcam I have to push the button on it for some reason the program for it doesnt have a take pic option O_o oh well me before haircut

warning incredible ugliness XD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 12, 2006)

CAMWHORE TIME O:


^ haha, wtf XD 

NEKKID SHOULDER OMG.



^ I might be high on multiple types of drugs o-o


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking over there was really weird, I am telling you =P



Always parties on fridays <33 Maria " my best friend next to me"




And I wonder what is in that bag =O XD. ^^"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 12, 2006)

My Smex Picture..Beware Ladies U might fall in love  j/k


Bout to go play a little basketball


Random Shot


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

omg i cant believe i posted a youtube link instead of my picture XD


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

I'ma hit y'all up with one of me from Yr 10 formal:


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 13, 2006)

cam whore time again....


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 13, 2006)

This post is dedicated to Mitsuki&Aki<3
(dont ask why im wearing sunglasses, i know its lame, but i have to)

*Spoiler*: __ 





This picture is to cheer mitsuki up xDD


This is in the memory of Aki(Didnt know him well, just heard a LOT about him, and talked to him once, such a sweet angel)


And this is for Aki&mitsuki together<3


----------



## zet1 (Oct 13, 2006)

On a plane heading to Germany for a video game convention:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Relaxing at the convention:


----------



## sikvod00 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Tanrim (Oct 14, 2006)

Here I am in all my horror, enjoy:



Had a little trouble scanning it.  I just had the picture taken recently since I wanted a new one.  About time though since the last picture I have of myself is a high school picture taken when I was 17, 9 years ago!


----------



## yuffie97 (Oct 14, 2006)

*delete post*


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 14, 2006)

Craziness >.> now the juice is in the tub =P
I wonder what is next o.0"



Taken last year. I still love this one =)


----------



## Voynich (Oct 14, 2006)

*throws grainy raspberry at you*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 14, 2006)

OMGTONGUE​
Because too many people want this pic-_-

*Spoiler*: __ 










^ Hahaha, lame.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello.









Hello.

I am a rational, explicable person.


----------



## sikvod00 (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2006)

EDIT: Images expired.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 14, 2006)

May you rest in peace Aki

Trans by Gendou.com:
I believe in this light I see
It’s a lonely light
It draws me toward it, holding me until the end

Deep inside me, the first delicate fragments
Move toward the limits of heaven
Release the first strong prayer

Deep inside me, the first delicate fragments
Move toward the end of the darkness
Release the first strong feelings
Release the spirit
Release the light
I believe in….


----------



## Haruka (Oct 14, 2006)

New jacket.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 14, 2006)

My sexy ass picture-


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## zet1 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## jayse (Oct 15, 2006)

before a beer convention.
*Spoiler*: __ 




i'm on the left



12 beers later
*Spoiler*: __ 



woo


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 15, 2006)

Party-party =P



Don't look too much or I will poke you >.>


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

heres me again....full body view...the one on the right with the skull shirt...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 15, 2006)

They call me Mr.Mysterious


Wasnt having a good a day... o_O


To my people over there


Something in my eye  -_- (just noticed my mom behind me.. lololol)


----------



## Hardjacket (Oct 15, 2006)

Well here it is cats, Hardjacket WITH HAIR, a shirt on and no boxing  gloves and all my tattoos covered up.....man I look like such pansy in these pics....(killer eyebrows)... I'll post more fight pics after my christmas fight


----------



## Kameil (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is some *SERIOUS BUSINESS*




*Spoiler*: __ 




What the fuck are you lookin at?





*Spoiler*: __ 




I tell you people when I smile its not pretty I still look Evil however A for effort though...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Greedy looking bastard wants something.....>.>


----------



## zet1 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Haruka (Oct 15, 2006)

Moar cam whoring.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Damned the Blurryness.....>_<





*Spoiler*: __ 




WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......I was hyper.....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 15, 2006)

Me with my EMO Glasses....So out of my normal character..but ey we all got a lil emo in us..




without glasses


----------



## jayse (Oct 16, 2006)

surrounded by females of all ages haha


----------



## Counterattack (Oct 16, 2006)

Eh, I don't know how to do the hide thing, so here goes.


----------



## Zhongda (Oct 16, 2006)

._.


----------



## Mugen X (Oct 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Cosplay Heise_ 










*Spoiler*: _To: Arwen_ 




I stol'd her XP


----------



## Norvu (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeez... there are far too many of you "Good Looking" people on here =[ I remember a few years ago when everyone on the net was ugly (me and my friends)... how times have changed =|


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 16, 2006)

O: Mitsuki in HQ!


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 16, 2006)

My new computer has a video camera, and I'm trying to figure out how to get it to work. 

*images removed*


----------



## chaoserver (Oct 16, 2006)

Some kids at 7 eleven thought I wasnt real enough to have some pictures taken in public.

Full flex, pretty bad lighting:

Check out the kids expression to my left.

They had me take a few steps back and tilt my arm to make it look smaller, as you can see it worked:


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 16, 2006)

My new picture..


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 16, 2006)

Heres me at a party: 
Im the one with platinum blonde hair in the middle of the pic.


----------



## Mugen X (Oct 17, 2006)

now its your turn mitsukishiroi~!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 17, 2006)

OMIGAWD A FULL NUDE PIC.

Should I post this in bathhouse?


*Spoiler*: __ 





I look fat  It's the sweater, I swear D:


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 17, 2006)

me in the pimping taxi...on the right (it was in spain lloret de mar)


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Oct 17, 2006)

XD *wishes he could be in the collage*


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

Me again....from this morning


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 17, 2006)

This would be me, camwhoring.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




You Sick Fuck......


----------



## Lammy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hehe, you hoes.


It's been a year since I posted a pic of me here so here you go!





RAWR!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay enough camwhoring for one day -_-


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm ya, just a pose =P


----------



## Havoc (Oct 17, 2006)

Why couldn't that have been me?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 17, 2006)

What AM I lookin at o_O


Deep Meditation


Im a G


----------



## senkei33 (Oct 17, 2006)

haha pic is kinda big sorry and im sleeping so there goes all the great action...everyone is doing something crazy...nope not me ....im fucking sleepin  ...friends are funnie when they are bored aren't they?

which reminds me i need to sleep


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

WEll first pictures that are in my info will be posted here i guess.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Now for a picture taken 3 am showing you all how cool my cat is! of course i look like a mess at 3 am  and danm do i need another haircut  grows to fast!




now for other pictures you can veiw them here at this following link

( post 407 btw)

Chapter 142, Page 10 courtesy of http://devilbox.dead.org/naruto/  

of course if you can go to that section.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 18, 2006)

PimP!!!


----------



## senkei33 (Oct 18, 2006)

my home girl jenna and i

stupidness


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 18, 2006)

I had to... couldn't stop myself 



Half year old pic D:


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 18, 2006)

Photos from my valedictory, or graduation if you wish.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haruka (Oct 19, 2006)

Me? Nevar.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 19, 2006)

i just cut my own hair for the first time, craziness~


whatever


i went to viejas and that mountain lion was doing some kind of seductive dance to me <


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 19, 2006)

smiile


*Spoiler*: __ 





cuuutee xD just haaad to post it



edit: if you couldnt see or guess it, the little girl is me O:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Me before i go clubbing_


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Oct 19, 2006)

Why is fencing the sexiest sport?


*Spoiler*: _ Because the girls wear plastic boob armor_ 









Me + 10 minutes before fencing practice + boredom = camwhoring


----------



## Reverie (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't remember if I posted here yet?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok now that im in the right thread........



I caught a butterfly



Chillin


----------



## Taciturnity (Oct 20, 2006)

Threesome.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 20, 2006)

Damn jonas you have NO blemishes on ur face


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 20, 2006)

More sharingan goodness


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2006)

EDIT: Image long expiered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2006)

Due to popular demands, I am posting my pictures, on the Internet.








Of course, these are all insanely old, and I am now incredibly fat.


----------



## Mugen X (Oct 21, 2006)

Continuing the asian-guy-in-suit trend...


----------



## Monkeydude (Oct 21, 2006)

D'oh!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just chillin.......





*Spoiler*: __ 




Im tired okay.....>.>


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm not a bimbo, i just tent to mock them by posing as one O: 
So the lips thing is A JOKE





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _To Mugen X_


----------



## Norvu (Oct 22, 2006)

Me and my cousin back when I played ice hockey at Guildford.



Me and Lien. I look like shit, she met me right after work.


----------



## Heroin (Oct 22, 2006)

I look stupid


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 22, 2006)

HELO THIS IS TEH INXXXPLICABLE

I RUN NOW


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2006)

this is mah good mornin' face


----------



## Michi (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know why the picture's so small  but my hair is slightly curly in this one.  this picture was taken awhile ago though XD


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 23, 2006)

i'll follow *suit* with asians in suits >:B



and a after the shower shot >:3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 23, 2006)

Mugen X made thispic for me but it was just too sexay to keep formyself. ;_;


----------



## .Naptha (Oct 23, 2006)

Arrr here be pictures ... 

...

...

...

._.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd like to say shes my girl but alas no ... It's a bad picture, I swear! 


... and heres the reason why!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I just got my haircut so yeah....>.>


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 23, 2006)

hech nice one big sis lol 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 24, 2006)

A horrible morning shot of me  prepare yourselves


No sarcy comments


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I guess it is time I post my picture then.

Brace yourselves


*Spoiler*: __ 





People say I look young for my age  (I'm 18 BTW)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 24, 2006)

judge|dre said:


> this is mah good mornin' face



Okay since you started it 

My just awake face !





Editmode: and another one with my grumpy face, for samara


----------



## Neenah (Oct 24, 2006)

:]


----------



## kayos (Oct 24, 2006)

my most recent pictures...lol, I'm a camwhore


----------



## Kameil (Oct 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




What?Its fucking cold bastards >.>....




*Spoiler*: __ 




Nah Im just fucking with ya Im chillin...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah I figured you people deserved a better view of my haircut...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2006)

Gif of me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2006)

Up Close and Personal


Mmmm Good Soda  


A little bit closer..Back up camera Woman!! 


Im the pimp to the left


----------



## Hardjacket (Oct 24, 2006)

Me and the lads....looking like homo frat boys, I'm squatted down at the back....With the black shirt on....


----------



## furious styles (Oct 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _this one's for mario..._ 











*Spoiler*: _this one's for dawn_ 





this was unbelievably hard to time right. it took me approximately 25 tries, which explains the sweat droplets forming. I look like I have downs. my hair looks awesome, though.





*Spoiler*: _this one's just normal_ 





but bonus points if you can name what my shirt is from.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Oct 24, 2006)

So yeah, here's my...like...yearly set of pictures. >.>


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 24, 2006)

behold the uglyness that is me Gatsuuga



got the right thread this time lol


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 25, 2006)

Misa, misa, misa, misa  xDD This is the final misa outfit!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 25, 2006)

me going to gator land...


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 25, 2006)

Samara said:


> me going to gator land...



:amazed :amazed u sooooooooooo pretty big sis mandy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2006)

Did something with my webcam again.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Reverie (Oct 25, 2006)

Me in the desert.. I'm the one with the big knife by my waist


----------



## Ghost_of_Reverie (Oct 25, 2006)

Me drunk as hell with some girls..


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 25, 2006)

Made this shot for Blue, because she wanted to see my thumb in my mouth like L XD


----------



## Kameil (Oct 25, 2006)

CAUGHT IN THE ACT... Maybe I started a lil early feasting on the candy of Halloween....>.>


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 25, 2006)

This is me,trying to show off both eyes.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 25, 2006)

i got some more pics and felt like posting them since im bored

laugh at my uglyness


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## furious styles (Oct 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





VEGETA





*Spoiler*: __ 





VEGETA





*Spoiler*: __ 





VEGETA





*Spoiler*: __ 





VEGETA





*Spoiler*: __ 





VEGETA





*Spoiler*: __ 





UHH..HEY VEGETA...WHAT'S UP?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2006)

Tic Tacs > You


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 25, 2006)

Well this weekend me and some buddies from work went out on a limb on a 5 hour drive (with nice traffic it was a lot longer on the way there) to the smoky mountains.  The trip was too quick, its a shame that it isn't closer, but what can you do?  I just wish that we got there sooner, but thank goodness we got head lamps at Wal-Mart.  We had to hike for at least 3 miles (we got lost so we'll never really know for sure how far we went).  Only one photo edit in this group, I'll let you figure out which one.



*Spoiler*: _Crap we had to go threw in the dark (not that it was better in the day light)_ 




We later found out from a park volunteer that there were 106 mph winds in the park that Monday, thus why there were over 30 some odd large trees blocking the hiking trail.  This is why I think we got lost, I think we got off trail trying to go around some of the larger trees.  Thankfully there was a land mark no one could miss (a creek) and other people camping.  We thought we were lost because we couldn't find the crossing at the creek (in the morning we found out there wasn't one) but thankfully a couple of yards away we say the reflectors on other people's tents.  




*Spoiler*: _ The only photos with me in them (if that is what you are actually looking for)_ 




Edit: I forgot about the second picture, I'm in that oh well... I guess I should say that I'm the one in black/EDIT

Taking a break after going threw a good stretch of fallen trees.


My tripod is rather heavy but it is group photos like these that made me happy that I took it on my 10+ mile hike (4.9+ miles to the camp site, 0.2 miles to check out the water fall pictured above, and the 4.9 miles back to the car).  


Checking out the view shown below, and then one of my friends blew chunks after having too many drinks on the way back.... (my apologies for the graphic description)




​I thought this image was too good to spoiler tag.  Hope you enjoyed the pictures from my trip!


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 26, 2006)

Me and my bf Jame <3


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 26, 2006)

Me and james again ^.^



Martin is allways pimping on me =/


And Foooooooood


----------



## zet1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ughh...


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2006)

Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...


----------



## Axeman (Oct 27, 2006)

_*Axeman cannot be held responsible for any eye stabbing, vomiting, or shattered computer screens._


----------



## Kameil (Oct 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




A rather cute attempt to do an L pose for once...


----------



## Smokes (Oct 27, 2006)

Memememememememe.



Recenter


----------



## Mugen X (Oct 27, 2006)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Smokes (Oct 28, 2006)

One more pic.


----------



## .Naptha (Oct 28, 2006)

Me and a girl at a party.

My hair is all out of whack and I'd had a bit too much to smoke

._.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Bad Pornography (Oct 28, 2006)

^ i LOVE the Dresden Dolls

Anyway... me...


----------



## Kameil (Oct 28, 2006)

Im obviously about to hit the streets once again.....


----------



## Predator (Oct 28, 2006)

>>... eh, n00bed out and put this post in the discussion thread, but I fixed it


*Spoiler*: _ REALLY REALLY REALLY old pic like two yrs_ 









*Spoiler*: _last year old_ 








Ill post a more recent one later... and a modified one later ..>>.. hopefully I wont get thrown out of this this thread >.<


----------



## abfluvver (Oct 28, 2006)

Everyone's posting their scene myspacewhore pictures, so I'm gonna too!


----------



## Axeman (Oct 28, 2006)

These two pics are over a year old, back when I had the most craptacular webcam in the world.




_Think ninja._


----------



## chauronity (Oct 28, 2006)

We had the first snow for this winter the yesterday


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haruka (Oct 28, 2006)

HOW THE HELL IS MY CAMERA WORKING AGAIN?

+ How the hell did the salon lady do my hair? I tried doing that same style again, but no luck. D:

Edit: forgot link lol.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 29, 2006)

Lookit meh!


----------



## Norvu (Oct 29, 2006)

Spam!


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2006)

Be amazed


Bape ft. snowboard-googles


Yah


L..?


----------



## Kameil (Oct 29, 2006)

Theres my evil look my intentions maybe to kill someone?:amazed 


Perhaps theres a Shingami behind me who wants a juicy apple perhaps Ryuk?


----------



## Hardjacket (Oct 29, 2006)

LoL...Just found this old pic of me, love the brown tweed jacket  

And what am I drinking?.....Ah well we were all young and with no muscles once.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 29, 2006)

yhjgvhbkkhgbkh


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 29, 2006)

Here I am! ^_^...I took this pic before I went to a LP Concert, which was AWESOME!! 



Here's a more recent pic of me... I look so stofistickated!!  HAHA!


----------



## Smokes (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Kirsten (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 30, 2006)

Mitsukishiroi from the Netherlands & ArwenChan from Norway meet!


*Spoiler*: _On the train, we were bored_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cosplaying as Misa&L_


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2006)

*Professor Dr, Nobel Prize Winner (in my dream), genius blah-blah*

me, in my study room.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2006)

trippy


and with my best friend


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of the Smexy POD


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 31, 2006)

The piss:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 this


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 31, 2006)

Me @ my own B-day party.
I might be a little drunk !


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 31, 2006)

I tried to do the k1nj3's minge pose, but I seem to have forgotten the ways of the minge. O:


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 31, 2006)

In the spirit of halloween, i suppose...
[although, it could be worse.  I could do what my mom is doing:  Super Gardener.  No, seriously.  She made a cape and everything.]


*Spoiler*: _meow_ 



I'm a kitty!!



Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Im awaiting Nightfall so Halloween may begin...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Such a boring day from School....


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 31, 2006)

*images removed*


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 31, 2006)

*Happy Halloween!*


Pretty convincing costume huh?


*Spoiler*: _Weirdest/Scariest Blister Ever_ 




My foot told me to stop playing basketball, my friend told me to continue.... well here is the result.  

The oddest thing to me is that the blister is "popped" but the blister will not smooth or flatten out.... weird huh?  Or is it just me?


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## iriseyes (Oct 31, 2006)

Alright, here's my picture.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Sirexais (Nov 1, 2006)

My Halloween.... Crappy camera alert...


*Spoiler*: _ Face shots_


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 1, 2006)

Now...


*Spoiler*: _ front and back_


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 1, 2006)

my mother has a weird hobby of collecting dried up weeds...and she convinced me to go along with her the other day. I was not too pleased when she decided to take a picture of me. But interestingly enough, she hit some funky button on my camera and the picture turned out sort of cool. O___o

I feel like I am in the Soundgarden music video "Black Hole Sun" XD


----------



## Katie Atome (Nov 1, 2006)

Halloween =P



Me and my bf jame.


And I told Havoc we go crazy in parties =P better behave or i will bite you >.>

This is me on the right and my friend Maria on the left <3


----------



## Katie Atome (Nov 1, 2006)

Just for fun =P



He is too much >< <333


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 1, 2006)

Some pics of me @ my own party  

Want a drink ?

Dunno what was in the drink but doesnt look good......

Errrrmmmmm....

Who is drunk on this one ???


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## iriseyes (Nov 1, 2006)

I have some more, these from Halloween before busting out to go trick or treating. With the pink hair, I just said I was Darrel Hanna in Blade Runner. -_-;;

Trying to look pensive before getting dressed...

And failing later that night...


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 1, 2006)

One last photo...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yes, that is duct tape on the sandals. They ripped... I will use black duct tape later... The wig took 45 minutes to wash, dry, and style. I had no time to refine it (but I will eventually).


----------



## abfluvver (Nov 1, 2006)

HALLOWE'EN


----------



## furious styles (Nov 2, 2006)

staring into the sunset at dodger stadium like a fucking badass


----------



## Kameil (Nov 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




THUG LIFE.........


----------



## Usagi (Nov 3, 2006)

Im retaking the full shots of my halloween costume today, because the only good shots I have are these ones:


*Spoiler*: _Loli Neko_ 




You can see my bell collar, part of my ears and some of my dress~


And a shot of my ears...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes pictures you have all been waiting for.

Bubbles looking tired and not really wanting her photo taken.


----------



## Norvu (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Misa♥ (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Nov 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Im a bit Happy...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Misa is fine and I know damn well you all know it too Im just enforcing it....


----------



## Norvu (Nov 4, 2006)

I look like a stalker freak... not my best picture.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 4, 2006)

Hersh some news ones....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 4, 2006)

The only picture of me I could find. I'm asleep sitting up after a long night of drinking.


----------



## Mugen X (Nov 4, 2006)

mullet gone!


----------



## Sylphiel Nosferatu (Nov 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ uhm... well... here's mine..._


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 5, 2006)

OK I have two more


----------



## Freija (Nov 5, 2006)

hmmmmm... might aswell post in here



*Spoiler*: __ 



removesdsdsddsds]


----------



## D.E.M. (Nov 5, 2006)

thats me on far right in the clash shirt


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 5, 2006)

LOOK MISTER I HAVE A VERY WITTY CAPTION FOR EACH OF THESE PICTURES

I LOVE TO DRIVE TAXIS

PLEASE SEARCH "PEE IN YOUR MOUTH" ON GOOGLE

IT RETURNS SOME DELICIOUS RESULTS


----------



## Katie Atome (Nov 5, 2006)

New Halloween pic !!



Chrismass is comming, I think i need to prepare for that =P XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 5, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 5, 2006)

Taken yesterday.


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2006)

From the Dirty three gig i went to. this is Jim who happens to be the most brilliant drummer to march this earth <3


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 6, 2006)

my skillz are don calibre ^_^
*Spoiler*: _this is what i've looked like since i was a baby_ 



Trap!​


*EDIT:*
*Spoiler*: _one day, god will give me money to buy a camera with megapixels ^_^_ 



^^​


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2006)

probably the flummiest picture of me ever... it's 3 years old


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 6, 2006)

MAN I LOVE PHOTOBOOTS!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




From left to right: Amber, me, Tasha


----------



## bloodstains (Nov 6, 2006)

i finally found out how to get my pic on the comp....ok then
hmm...bad pic though


----------



## Michi (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's on halloween before i got my hair cut. O:


----------



## Iruka (Nov 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _View at your own risk..._ 



I'm serious... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Which is me? Left or Right? I'll give you a clue..(<)here. (>)this ish me friend.


----------



## shiru (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I'm not cute like all of you all are (and you are SO cute) but, here you go. This is a pic taken during Obon summer festival, we got all dressed up to go party downtown. Be warned, oogly whitegirl! ^^;;;;;


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

Watch out.. Flexin the muscles.. (Prolly only the other MD regs will appreciate the tardness, but it's w/e)




*Spoiler*: _Abs of Steel_ 




How's the Deep Water Slang, Miss CCV?












Alright Bubbs, there they are. No Half Faces either.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just Shinin........





*Spoiler*: __ 




Fuck thanksgiving Im Atlanta Santa though I don't have the belly.....





*Spoiler*: __ 




I made chopsticks out of boredom...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Everything's casual around me maybe...>.>


----------



## Arwenchan (Nov 7, 2006)

^ I want your girlfriend, she's hawt  xD

This post was made just to show The hero complex the images >> But the rules say you need a picture of yourself aswell.

GrrRRrr..

*Spoiler*: _I like bows :D_ 











*Spoiler*: _this is for THE HERO COMPLEX!(Dawn)_ 




I think you have a fanboy at my school O: Cause this was on the main posterboard there:


O: 



Or were you here yourself maybe >:]?


----------



## Norvu (Nov 7, 2006)

My work uniform


----------



## Kameil (Nov 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can't be too happy on Rainy days infact I am happy...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Giving you people a good look at my Apartment complex and just think of it Im gonna fuck something up across the other side... 




*Spoiler*: __ 




The twee of Magic...:amazed 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Enjoy the view....


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 7, 2006)

i was forced, she would hit me otherwise!

zzz

but i really love!

zzz


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 8, 2006)

me in spain

me being a monkey again..


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 8, 2006)

Waaaay back....When I still got the hedgehog/220v shock hair or something

another oldie


yAy bucket-ninja ftw


----------



## Kameil (Nov 8, 2006)

Woof woof....


----------



## Usagi (Nov 9, 2006)

Dawn inspired me. ...But I don't remember if I posted this..>>;


*Spoiler*: __ 





He is my boyfriend. xDD


----------



## Voynich (Nov 9, 2006)

Morron alert. Sunglasses in midwinter at 10 pm. My friends keep saying I look like a chav with that vest


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 10, 2006)

thsi is how i look like in the mornin'

and after

*Spoiler*: _feel free to hate_ 




yeah, i like ADIDAS


----------



## Kameil (Nov 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah I drink occasionaly and Patron is yummy dammit....


----------



## Arwenchan (Nov 10, 2006)

Misa(Arwen) and L(Mitsuki) are doing a comeback!!




xD Funny picture, no ? <3


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 11, 2006)

For my dears~


----------



## Kameil (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Every man's best friend is a lazy fuck its true....





*Spoiler*: __ 




Boredom has struck me....


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




an old me D:

me and teh girliefriend

me D:

me again D:


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 11, 2006)

now's the tattoos!!! coz im secretly an attention whore XD

*Spoiler*: __ 






Tattoo 1:  Purple Tentacle from the Day of the Tentacle game.  Reason behind this one is a simple symbol to my childhood; Sunday evenings trying to complete adventure games with my younger brother.  I'm still a big fan of any adventure game people can muster.



Tattoo 2:  Les Claypool as a frog playing Bass.  Reason being, i love frogs, i love playing bass (i am a bassist afterall) and Les Claypool's music was a huge turning point for me in terms of attitude and the point in my life when i became a Primus fan.  It's left my mark on me more than a tattoo could symbolise XD



omgz, tattoo 3! Everyone here should know that symbol, for those not in the know, it's Red-Haired Shanks pirate flag.  Reason being:  I've wanted a pirate tattoo for years.  As above with my adventure game craziness, Monkey Island series holds a special place to me.  On top of this, my late Uncle was also a big fan of the games; but i didnt want to get an outright Monkey Island symbol on me.  But in turn, Monkey Island made me fall in love with the romantic images of piracy.  Couple this with being a manga fan (and a One Piece fan to boot XD) this became a natural option 




and done XD


----------



## metronomy (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







This is my no sleep and non-stop travelling for two days look.



R.I.P Colin! It has been as year since we first met.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## metronomy (Nov 11, 2006)

this is my too much to drink face; it's a school trip to america cap mario.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 12, 2006)

PAY ATTENTION MOTHERFUCKERS


*Spoiler*: __ 



becuz i changed mah hair​
​
*Spoiler*: _i'm sorry to anyone that liked it before_ 





but i had to cut dat isht


*Spoiler*: _the goods_ 






side view holler


----------



## Hardjacket (Nov 12, 2006)

A few pics of me at work!

Ah my home from home


My trainer (focus mits) and a cool japanese dude called dom (my fave sparring partner)


Me and the coolest guy you'll ever meet (joey) doing some grappling sparring(I'm on top giving him a rear naked choke, this is not man sex).


Just to stay on thread and show my face, this was taken a year after those photos....Momma said Knock you out!!!!!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Nov 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Contemplating when to slit someone's throat....:amazed


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 12, 2006)

Me, in PA, Lifeguarding.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2006)

i hope u like them


----------



## cup_ramen (Nov 12, 2006)

yay for high contrast!xD

and in pink :3


----------



## Mew♥ (Nov 12, 2006)

i finally got myself a camera....:3


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 12, 2006)

IMMA CHARGIN MY LAZOR!!


*Spoiler*: _repost for Samara_ 




This one you ment?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 13, 2006)

This weekend I decided to bring my camera to the local pool hall.  

*Spoiler*: _My friend who's name is curiously enough close to Merlin_ 






The only photo editing that I did to these pictures was shrink the image.  My friend is awesome at magic tricks.  I have no idea as to how he gets the card to spin in the air.  Hopefully this is a trick he shows me in return of me showing him how to cook good food!




I don't know, but I thought this was a cool looking shot... no pun intended...

*Spoiler*: _Me pretending to be passed out_ 





I had quit a bit to drink.... driving was definately out of the question.  It was only a four mugs of beer, a liquid viagra and a surfer on acid....


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 13, 2006)

My cousin on the left, and me right


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 13, 2006)

staunch Republican

for Dawn (duh). i was very tired -.-;;


----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2006)

for my buddy jef :


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently found out that this girl (who I *really* hate) draws a fake beauty mark on her face everday. We questioned it`s authenticity for a while, and finally discovered it is indeed a fake. So I took this picture and put it on myspace, just to kind of mock her.


*Spoiler*: _Wow, what a bitch_ 





This is me, just to clarify. (I think peeps are confused XP)


----------



## metronomy (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mandybear (Nov 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _I got a new haircut^.^_ 




Me and my Gama-chan


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## sook (Nov 15, 2006)

fun thread! me and the kwgod (thank you, andy):


and since there are manga geeks here... i was raised on dragonball and ranma 1/2 (oh, the terrible thrill of being asian)... so i was overjoyed to find BLACK RANMA at the botanical gardens:


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, if your eyes dont explode heres me *Click*


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay here's my pics. >< Be gentle.


*Spoiler*: _ With hand on chin_ 



I was attempting to have a good smile





*Spoiler*: _ Standing up_ 



I have such broad shoulders...


----------



## Kameil (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




only good smile you'll goddamn get....


----------



## Rose (Nov 16, 2006)

This is me.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2006)

Because this thread lacks little kids eating ice-cream.
Yes I'm somewhere on this picture.........................



For the ones who want to know which of the above I am in the picture.
Look and thou shall find out


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about something


----------



## Kameil (Nov 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Somewhat tired....





*Spoiler*: __ 




Whom Belongs in my DeathNote?


----------



## Mew♥ (Nov 17, 2006)

me reading a very big book while relaxing, my mom took it without me knowing


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Representing Shinigami World.....


----------



## Norvu (Nov 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _I grew a beard_ 





In honor of Asuma.

(I hate this picture but I can't be bothered to take another)


----------



## zet1 (Nov 18, 2006)

hmmm....


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 18, 2006)

Alright, my friend's been bugging me to post a pic here, so...might as well.  I don't look that good, but...
The pic's kinda old (I think maybe from around last Christmas?), but it's the most recent one I have on my computer.  It was either this or one from April '05...xD


I'd take another one, but...I don't have a camera and the quality of my cell phone pictures suck.  Not to mention I can't take a picture of myself with my cell...it always ends up looking really ugly.  xD


----------



## raxor (Nov 18, 2006)

Just colored my hair black, just temporary though. Dissapears in a shower or two


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Nov 18, 2006)

ok, I know I'm ugly no need to rub it in (thanks to GuyE for saying I'm pretty) so look at on your own risk!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Boredom makes me strange_ 




Sorry I`m such a camwhore. You`re probably sick of me.


----------



## metronomy (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Nov 19, 2006)

thats my girl sarah and her nephew jeff. arent they cute?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2006)

Must...grope...boobs


----------



## metronomy (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## deadfishy00 (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Temari-Of-The-Sand (Nov 20, 2006)

I know that the pic sucks but it was my first attempt >.< Don't hate me for it lol, but chyeah, thats me beside Temari <3


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 20, 2006)

I took these a few days ago and posted them in the SasuNaru fanclub, but I forgot to post them here...yeah, the quality and lighting suck, but...><


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _What a camwhore! _ 





I *definitely* don`t usually look like this. I was just boredizzled. Again.


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 20, 2006)

Uh, this is another halloween photo.  Taken off of my crappy camera phone.


This is me and my friend Chelsea


----------



## Lord James (Nov 21, 2006)

*This time I'm not smiling >_>!*

This was taken 50 minutes ago:





My skin looks darker than usual. Must be because of the camera... So I had to adjust the brightness/contrast.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Its  FUCKING COLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitsunin (Nov 21, 2006)

Mkay all you sexy girls in kinky clothes and provoking positions... take THIS!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Me trying to be emo or sth.. I find this picture utterly amusing, and it's okay to be self-ironical sometimes XD ~lol


----------



## Arwenchan (Nov 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Arwen & the Drawing of herself. I must say we look alike =D_ 










*Spoiler*: _When the teacher doesnt show up for the classes..._ 










*Spoiler*: _My slaves :D All of them <3_ 










*Spoiler*: _I've got a stalker O:_ 










*Spoiler*: _The Love of My Life <3_


----------



## Serp (Nov 21, 2006)

me and my sword 
*Spoiler*: _pic_


----------



## Bill (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 22, 2006)

I did some running today and felt like picturewhoring !
So here they are.......



and for the lady's


----------



## Clue (Nov 22, 2006)

ME!


----------



## The Slacker (Nov 23, 2006)

the hat, its nice...do you see...DO YOU SEE


----------



## whitecrowz (Nov 23, 2006)

Me



Me & a colleague at the office



Me again



Me again...



And another one


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Love, or something, ignites through my veins..._ 





^ My kissies belong to him.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Nov 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _more ugly pics_ 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## metronomy (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Half Empty (Nov 24, 2006)

yes i own an old spanish sword so don't fuck with me!! 

i own a cat(his name is prin) the tie n' stuff that is my school uniform

the real straw hat


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Bill (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 24, 2006)

*I love to hate you*

This one goes for all the anti-perverts out there, all the pally-haters (WoW) and people I dislike for no reason at all <3

Oops! The Extensive and Tedious Anti-NaruSaku Manifesto


----------



## Onislayer123 (Nov 24, 2006)

4 months ago... longer hair now


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 25, 2006)

Hay, I molest spoons.



O rly?


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 25, 2006)

Take out the harpoons!


----------



## metronomy (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Arwenchan (Nov 25, 2006)

Arwen is wasted on smirnoff & fun 
Vampires :K

I suck le blood :K


*Spoiler*: _Oh, look at the teeth O: 100% real <3_


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2006)

My hair is unwashed and untreated since 2 days. Don't think that is my normal hairstyle.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Gonna read in the Forum



Sheesh it's cold here



Stop flaming in the blender!!!



It's all useless.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you see what I see if you feel what I feel fuck it just look at the goddamn eye....


----------



## Raptor (Nov 26, 2006)

Your contact lens moved.  that's hell all right 

Anyway I decided to post mine.  it's from about 2 months ago, with a few extra pounds and unshaved at the time.  Just don't laugh ...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2006)

from today's training


----------



## Norvu (Nov 26, 2006)

I refuse to take normal pictures =]


----------



## zet1 (Nov 26, 2006)

*I'm the one who doesn't look like they just escaped from jail and is ready to rape the next person who looks at them (Hint: i'm the one on the right  ):*


*ZOMG, the rapist is behind me!!!*


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 26, 2006)

Already posted this one, but it's slightly more edited then the last one..


----------



## Eden Prime (Nov 26, 2006)

I guess i'll put up some new pics. Bad Complection no Jutsu.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 27, 2006)

kissy kissy


----------



## AiYummi (Nov 28, 2006)

Cosplaying Tifa Lockheart, like i said many times, i need bigger boobs...


----------



## Toby (Nov 28, 2006)

One batch of shave later


Ah'll bite yer legs off!


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Moritsune (Nov 28, 2006)

first and prolly the only pic of my back i'll ever take


----------



## Kei00 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Most recent one w/ my awsome Gaara shirt*


*Yay gun hands!*


*Everyone loves this pic...iono why*


Yea...thats pretty much me


----------



## Razarael (Nov 29, 2006)

The many faces of Adam.

Halloween. I was a pissed off clown.


My eyes, oh how they burn.


Me with a mohawk.


Sometimes, I turn into a hobo


At an anime con


----------



## Machhi (Nov 30, 2006)

This is me! That's right! doing a Sasuke POSE!


----------



## Korey (Nov 30, 2006)

Me Peeps



O yeah people! just wanting to ask! see the person above me! that's my oniisan! We're twins! We don't look anything a like Agree!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Archssor (Nov 30, 2006)

Short Hair.


Oh my.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _wowzers_ 





My nose appears to be the size of a large pineapple but I swear it was just the angle!!


My family??


----------



## Kameil (Nov 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Im not dead bitches.....


----------



## Ketari-san (Nov 30, 2006)

x3 Before you say it, I am NOT a Blood, I just love the color red...

<3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







pictah from vacation in italy


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 1, 2006)

hm...don't know, i'm usually really against this kinda stuff and this is outta character for me...but i suppose i could post a pic...


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 1, 2006)

[spoiler="OMG HAPPY BDAY SETO >" + Random photo]


XDDD I felt like making it!

[/spoiler]


----------



## AiYummi (Dec 1, 2006)

everyone's been complaining about the unclearness of my first pic, so i wanted to post my other pic of me as Tifa which is now as my av but that's not clear either..


----------



## ShampooNinja (Dec 2, 2006)

okay i'm toooo lazy to upload a pic but theres 1 there.. i look like i'm havin a dump but ohhh-well


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

Me last years 

Me 2 week ago


----------



## Chita (Dec 2, 2006)

Me :


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

OMFG I liek so did not photoshop my pic which is liek really me!




*Spoiler*: _for the non photochops_


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

My graduation party when i was 17...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 2, 2006)

Hay, I was forced by Arwen to post this.


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 2, 2006)

Mitsuki & I match, no?


----------



## zet1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I hear chicks dig dudes with red eyes so...


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, I had promised Michi them a long time ago, so here they are, shoddy writing and all 


*Spoiler*: __ 










I also took some random ones b/c it's cold and I had nothing better to do 


*Spoiler*: _Hold me, I'm cold!_ 










*Spoiler*: _I guess with coldness comes stupid faces?_ 





Lol, it almost looks like I'm about to get raped XD




Yes, I know I have stubble, but hey, hair helps keep you warm : P


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 2, 2006)

yet another pic of me 
*Spoiler*: _eh dont look_


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

im bored


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2006)

I promised such a pic for Samara (Amanda) and here it is


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 2, 2006)

here zu go.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 3, 2006)

cam-whoring before mitsuki in a ridicilous large sweater








You got beef? Well I got chicken! Celebrity death match!! Teriyaki boyzzz


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 4, 2006)

L, Do you know the reaper only wears Bape?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 4, 2006)

This thread lacks only one thing........ PINK   
I dunno why I post this but my camera told me to camwhore........


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 4, 2006)

Answe to Rukia's post. I ACCEPT THY CHALLENGE.

Stripes 

*Spoiler*: _YAYAYAYYA GRAY AND BLACK! I had a striped shirt and striped scaf. All I was missing were the striped knee socks XD I GOT THEM! _ 










*Spoiler*: _Not me, but see, Jane loves my scarf_ 










*Spoiler*: _Scarf-o-manic.. (Jane) she's wearing mine around her hips x3_


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeahh i love stripped 2


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Dec 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Daisy in high definition! : _ 




^ Kinda looks like a picture you`d see in an ad for an anti-depressant.


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

btw i had to much drink before that pic
 Just for u liverpool boy Hardjacket


----------



## blackcat123 (Dec 4, 2006)

^im on the bottom

i no its ugly >>


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _new pictures_ 





Emo number 1.

Emo number 2.

ACNE ABOUNDS!!! GROSSS!!!


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ Bowling with the guys(im on the right)_ 



 Mkay so I had some drinks before I started... and I didnt shave...





*Spoiler*: _Before_ 




*Spoiler*: _after (halloween night 06_ 




That was my very first time painting my  face, satisfied I was.


----------



## Misk (Dec 6, 2006)

Ehhhh why not


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Me at a kendo tournament a few years ago.

*Spoiler*: __ 




here's another one so you know which one i am....


----------



## Shishou (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll grace my das ubersexiness to the forum, once again.  Enjoy ladies and men who are in to that, even though I am not.


I love Chinatown.  It makes me feel tall and I love all the purty asian girls.  :3  (Boba is so good!)



*Brokeback mountain NEVER happened.*  This is a tribute to Chuck Norris and Portgas D. Ace.  It makes me sexier and more awesome.  Just like it does for those two.


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

im bored 
Me on Hard day


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 7, 2006)

woot me dressed up emo

you cant see my head so yea
Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_478​_DP011​_Hiraki!​_Contest​_Debut![994C1EAB].avi

i am told i look like Tyson Ritter from All-American Rejects
Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_478​_DP011​_Hiraki!​_Contest​_Debut![994C1EAB].avi


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 7, 2006)

heres some more! 

*Spoiler*: _of me_ 







an older one


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 7, 2006)

Everyone has such sexy pix

ok I'm gonna brave it, heres mine


*Spoiler*: _don't look I'M ugly T.T_ 




this is me with long hair, and year ago


this is me and my friends at HHN(halloween Horror nights 06)
yes I am the short one in the front


----------



## gene_chan (Dec 8, 2006)

here are some pics of me:

Normal Me: 

Kiba (cosplay) me: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




 To save confusion - this dog isnt mine T-T she belongs to my best friend


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

spam


----------



## Kameil (Dec 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just chillin sup bitches....


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a pic:


----------



## Norvu (Dec 8, 2006)

ready for a night out =D


----------



## Satu (Dec 8, 2006)

thats me every day just sometimes I dont crimp my hair...


----------



## Smokes (Dec 8, 2006)

Damn I've got a big head in this pic.


BTW everybody I cut my hair.


----------



## Heroic (Dec 8, 2006)

My classmate and me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/QUOTE]




Some picture I look tall in. (im on the right)


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 9, 2006)

ok people
i present to you
me  






-KidaMari


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

I like big Buckkkk



A-T-T-I-T-U-D-E


----------



## Vanity (Dec 10, 2006)

I might as well post some even though it worries me somewhat.

Check twinbell's profile

Check twinbell's profile

Check twinbell's profile

Check twinbell's profile

Check twinbell's profile

Check twinbell's profile

Check twinbell's profile

Link removed

Link removed

These are fairly recent, all taken either this year or in 2005. I think one was 2004. I don't change much over time though. A lot of people think I look younger than I am. The other day someone thought I was 15, although I really think that's pushing it since I'm 22. I don't think I look 15, maybe 18 or 19. But I get the younger thing constantly from people.


----------



## Lady Azura (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a more recent picture of me:



My headband clashes with my outfit... but I didn't have any other ones, so... I decided to wear it anyways.

<_< I hate my pictures.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _this is a really awkward picture of me, but oh well!!!_ 




I am the male.


----------



## O-Ren (Dec 11, 2006)

take this bitches


----------



## blueradio (Dec 11, 2006)

TEH ME.
*Spoiler*: __ 








I AM TEH SEXY MALE.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 11, 2006)

A lovely pic of me from saturday *need new dress for tomorrows crimbo party * tis the season


----------



## UltraJounin (Dec 11, 2006)

Me with my insane hair!


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Dec 11, 2006)

Metal! \m/ Oh how I love that guitar.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 11, 2006)

everyone says this is my cutest picture so enjoy! btw that one is much older


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 11, 2006)

me and teh sweetest bunny. it's not mine.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 11, 2006)

hehe just having some fun:


----------



## Bass (Dec 11, 2006)

I decided to finally post a picture of myself here.



>_______>


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Dec 11, 2006)

Pic of me 5 min ago.. My irish heritage is obvious


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 11, 2006)

"Those who post in the Naruto TV section are considered trash, but those who don't even post in the blender are even worsh then trash." -Jobito


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 11, 2006)

long hair prevails...now it's just to short>_< but on this picture still in it's glorious form


----------



## Hana (Dec 11, 2006)

1) Yes I'm a girl.
2) Yes I know the pic is crappy.
3) Yes those are dog tags. I am a dog of the military.


----------



## Heroic (Dec 12, 2006)

Disneyland.. (On the right)


My mother and me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## kakoishii (Dec 12, 2006)

everyone's so pretty/hadsome now I feel self concious posting my pic, but here it is anyway (if it's any consolation I absolutely adored my prom dress )


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 12, 2006)

There's
another 1 !!





-KidaMari


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2006)

Right after we won the district championship.

I'm the only one who has teeth painfully biting into gold.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 12, 2006)

I went to the Great Smokie Mountains again last weekend? different campsite, more miles to hike, more co-workers, less booze, and yet much more fun!  Despite the lack of liquor there were less trees to climb over and the campsite was significantly better (better view, and some had way too much time on their hands and made recliners out of rocks).  Although we had to cross this one creek multiple times? AND NO bridges!  Sadly I got one of my feet completely soaked, my feet were not too happy at all!

I?m going I have added a link (gigasize 76 Mb) to the ?Kickass Nature Photos?  image to a zip folder with all of the full size images so that you can use them for your computer?s wallpaper if you so wish to.  

*Spoiler*: _Kickass Nature Photos_ 









*Spoiler*: _Cool pics with the Co-buds_ 




In this set of pictures you can see the easy rock chairs that I talked about above and the campsite itself (top two images).  With the 35 lb. pack I lost my balance when I tried to pose next to this beat-up car ? mile down the trail (middle).  On the top of the mountain we climbed there was a huge tower thing (mini radio tower with a old wooden staircase in the middle)? there used to be a cabin or something there (thus the fireplace) and the bottom right picture was a shot taken straight down?oh so scary!  




*Spoiler*: _Pictures of big ol? me_ 




Well, I?m big, I?m fat, and still was co-leading the pack on the trail.  Hopefully trips like this and good old fashioned basketball will help me lose the gut.  I don?t know if you noticed this but I brought along 4 layers of clothing and I have pictures of each one ?on top? at one time or another.  




*Spoiler*: _Wide angle panoramic shots of / by the campsite_


----------



## Vanity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, everyone has such nice pictures(I mean it, and I see some hot people here....LOL). I posted a few pics the other day, deciding to post a few more.

I'm aware that I'm a bit eccentric. I don't really care. LOL. I dress weird sometimes, etc. And I don't know if anyone can tell since it doesn't show up much in pics sometimes but I have a birthmark on one side of my face. I don't really care about it though, I'm eccentric as it is.

Anyway, pics:

Planet part 1

Planet part 1

And just so everyone knows I was TRYING to look evil in this pic so if it looks evil or scary in some way, well, it's suppose to.

Planet part 1

I miss those long beaded hair strands of mine. I've had them on 2 different occassions for a few months at a time each. I still remember spinning and wacking someone in the face with them once. That was classic. I miss them. lol.

And also, here is a pic of me when I was 3 years old, turning 4 very soon:

Planet part 1

See look what I turned into after that. LOL.

And snakie bakie at the zoo....mostly everyone else was afraid to hold the snake. I think only me and my sister did. LOL. I love snakies, my mom hates them though.

Planet part 1

Anyway, enough pics....


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 13, 2006)

Click here for stupidness
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raptor (Dec 14, 2006)

Still with a bit of overweight >.>   I'm working on that, but it's damn hard


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _OMG TOPLESS PETER_ 





trap XDDD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont show my face around these parts much..But mehh why not <_<

_*Teh Kid..*_


_*Before my basketball game...*_


*4 the ladies o_O*


*Im a pimp on all playing Fields..*


Thanks Folks thank you for your viewing time


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 14, 2006)

for kevin and warz 
*Spoiler*: _god i look fat...and ugly_


----------



## nIGHT|prowler (Dec 14, 2006)

*Hot black on asian porn ahead*...


----------



## Haruka (Dec 14, 2006)

I found out what was wrong with the digi cam. Battery acid leak. D: And it works depending on the weather. 
Too much fun on camera.

*Spoiler*: _chink alert_


----------



## gene_chan (Dec 15, 2006)

just got a hair cut





Its red all over - I have a few bright red highlights underneith


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 15, 2006)

Little late but I'll post some.





What cha think?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 15, 2006)

i know it isnt that great, at least i try.

trailer


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 15, 2006)

This is me, photo taken in bathroom   :

​


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 15, 2006)

Air Force OmniStrife reporting for duty!


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## gene_chan (Dec 15, 2006)

For Michi to compare  

Before:

I had this pic >< But its pretty much the most recent pic of my old hair cut


After:


----------



## Norvu (Dec 16, 2006)

*WARNING. VIEWING THESE PICTURES MAY CAUSE LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!!*


*Spoiler*: _Shou_ 





My new Puppy... Shou.





*Spoiler*: _Ruby_ 





My brothers new puppy, Shou sister, Ruby.




Shou decided that she felt like a nap too, so...


----------



## Kameil (Dec 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hmm........




*Spoiler*: __ 




Okay motherfuckers I tried to look jolly for you people but you know I only do it cause its nearly christmas....


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Dec 16, 2006)

I`m sorry, sorry, sorry about camwhoring guys.  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## chauronity (Dec 17, 2006)

We made a gingerbread house the yesterday.


----------



## Norvu (Dec 17, 2006)

Puttin' on the Ritz


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## zet1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Retarded expression, I know :/


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't know if anyone remembers me, but I've changed quite a bit, I have purple hair like in my avatar but I've grown it and purple fades so fast so I have to redye it every month or two if I'm lazy haha-


*Spoiler*: __ 




From a few months ago-


Pretty current-


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Kameil (Dec 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




My dog looking into the horizon...:amazed 





*Spoiler*: __ 




My dog is sleepy but still its a message of don't fuck with him...





*Spoiler*: __ 




SOME SERIOUS BUSINESS.....


----------



## Ko_Ko (Dec 18, 2006)

Bored as hell. Taken a year ago.


----------



## metronomy (Dec 18, 2006)

What is chris doing to me?


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 18, 2006)

It is Zed with his new sig...


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 18, 2006)

i edited this myself


Me


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Vicious (Dec 18, 2006)

heres me when i was 16 (im 18 now):


*Spoiler*: __ 



 dont fuck with cali



 whats that sparkling light


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## metronomy (Dec 19, 2006)

A futher more sweaty mess! I somehow look the same in both pictures.



*Spoiler*: __ 








I dedicate the I <3 NY tee to Mario.


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

I lost my camera so I am whoring up your thread with pics of me when I dyed my hair blonde.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Got no clue where i was because I must've been drunk to stand outside in cold weather. I hate cold. I'll ask my mom later.





*Spoiler*: __ 




No snow. But face hair. Tsk, tsk, tsk. 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Here I go again, in the snow. WTF?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes who's the narutard ??



Pink pink pink pink


----------



## .Naptha (Dec 19, 2006)

It was the best I could do.

I'm no good at smiling. 

=/


----------



## gene_chan (Dec 19, 2006)

This one is of my with my friends at my farewell (I am moving away). I am the one 2nd from the right, with the reddish hair.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone will find the red tie significant in some way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's one for Peter. It's old and tasteless, but well within the defined requirements:


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I straightened my hair.


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Smokes (Dec 20, 2006)

Decided to post the last of my pics with me having yellow hairs.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Five days til christmas Im happy Bitch.....




*Spoiler*: __ 




Tis the season to be drinking Eggnog Bitch and Im jolly.....


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm the one drinking from the bottle

Two months ago when i had shorter hair

*Spoiler*: __ 



pouting for no reason


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2006)

My thoughts on chapter 336.


----------



## Victory's Trap (Dec 21, 2006)

My pictures are weird and vague, just warning.



Me and my best friend. <- I'm left.



Again. This time right ->.



Last one. I'm in the middle with the cap.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 21, 2006)

less is bugging everyone in the Staff to post pics with Santa hats on:




*Spoiler*: _Added to Prevent Holiday Blues_


----------



## Clue (Dec 21, 2006)

ME!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2006)

This was meant to be an artistic self-portrait for my DA but I am unsure about it so I'm posting it here.

​


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Super Happy Fun Camwhore time.

Woohoo.  I need to smile more in pictures!


----------



## Twizted (Dec 22, 2006)

My attempt at the painfully obvious:


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Dec 22, 2006)

My lovely hat


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't really need glasses...they're my mom's


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 22, 2006)

I swear I'm not a picture whore... but check out my new hooodiee  and sorru for looking trashed in the picture, I just... am.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 22, 2006)

Hay

I post pic.

*posts*







"What do I want from Santa this year?" XD


----------



## Kei00 (Dec 23, 2006)

Got bored and ran out of food to eat / stuff to do...so i took pictars =O


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

I might've posted this before, but here goes.


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

For Setoshi >:]



OH!! AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL<3
Only several hours before I can open my presents!!!!!!<333333


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

Just came from dad's birthday yay



look thaer it's pale


I USE INTERWEB!!!!


----------



## Pheebs Chan (Dec 23, 2006)

Well... I'm just registered ^^"


----------



## Pheebs Chan (Dec 24, 2006)

It's me again ^-~

yes tatoo!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _i changed my hair, again!_ 





it's dark red 





*Spoiler*: _my ridiculous hand(s)_ 





abnormally large. especially considering i'm not even 6 foot tall or black!

(i couldn't find a ruler so i used a yardstick, btw)

although the size combined with the natural elasticity of my joints allows me to do...





*Spoiler*: _stupid parlor tricks like this!_ 





whee completely pointless. I'm working on four. also working on holding one between my toes. 

btw feel free to try this at home, just make sure to use full, unopened cans!


----------



## less (Dec 24, 2006)

What the hell, it's Christmas:


*Spoiler*: _Not sad, just deep_ 



​
Forgive your parents, love your brother, have some eggnog <3


----------



## De Monies (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't suppose I've posted in here for a while eh >.>;
these are kinda random but oh well

*Spoiler*: _me_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



this is my beautiful boyfriend <333



*Spoiler*: _john butler_ 



most beautiful man that has ever existed on the inside and out


----------



## Voynich (Dec 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Looking waaaaaaaaaay to tidy. Blasted christmas!


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Meh got a haircut.....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 24, 2006)

at christmas party at the office


----------



## Iris (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll post my pics only once since I hate such things.

Anyway, here they are...

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Victory's Trap (Dec 24, 2006)

Made yesterday with our dear dear 'christmas' tree. We couldn't find the christmas stuff, cause we had just recentely moved, so we just figured we'd do that.


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

T.T i want to go to eat now...but i'll post a picture.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Happy Holidays <33


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

oop, some new pics. my hair is finally growing out ^o^ although people still want me to cut it short again :`(





i don't think i'll ever look older than 15, hahaha. at least i haven't been carded in a couple years


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Heres my ugly self again.. in case you missed it.


----------



## mechaBD (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all of nf.

Me. (Bad Quality. My phone has the worst camera.)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Michi can you see me now?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2006)

This Holiday Season, Celebrate the judge|dre way! ®



_With plenty of egg nog and fuck you!_


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a camera for christmas bitches!


----------



## Sean (Dec 25, 2006)

SPAZ ATTACK!!! 





I'm reading some fine manly literature! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



You'd have to be a S-class missing nin to see me without my hat





YumYums is bored


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 25, 2006)

Hope you had a Merry Christmas!  I know I did ^_^


*Spoiler*: _I'm spoiled and I know it..._ 





All of these are mine!


Clause-san has been very generous to my family this year!


Me with one of my new movies ^_^ and my new DVD rack... my other two were past full capacity.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## RugerRell (Dec 26, 2006)

dont get mad cause im stylin on you


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Tri-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

These are pictures of me from a christmas party of my friend's multiple attempts to attack me (taken by my sister for she enjoys my pain)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah i was drinking something and before i knew it i had an elbow on my face


Yeap just basically she whacked me with her hair...


A total kodak moment at least it was until she strangled me


And so you know my friend's name is britney and the one getting attacked was me incase you haven't figured it out


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

This is a old pic of me with Blonde highlights.



me again with shorter hair.



I'm like David beckham, my hair style changes every time


----------



## Suzie (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _A moving picture of myself_ 



http://youtube.com/watch?v=64T-XqfEiCY


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 26, 2006)

me again camwhoring....


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Hay 


The generic Mitsuki smile 


I eat iPod! YOM! 

*leaves thread*

*will come back in 2007*

*maybe*


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

I photoshopped my eyes to make it blue like Naruto.



yes I know. I've got the wrong Head Protector on.

but im Mizu..ya know.. from the Mists?  omg! lame.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Behold the sex hair.



Behold the just washed my hair Hair.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

We asains love to use the peace sign


Close up shot, see the pimples between the brows? And I need to shave, havent in a week .

Oh, let me type this already so you guys dont have to:

OMFG KERO IS A GUY

ZOMG KERO IS A KID??


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero those are the same headphones/mic i got.

Here are some real pics of me. ones that were on my sig were taken from my xbox 360 webcam. 

Picture in Mirror


Hallway Pic


Close-Up


And i Had to Add my Jordan's that i Wore with Outfit because they are so nice and crispy and perty.


The Shoes Are Red Not Orange incase any of you fools say they dont match.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2006)

Well i decided to show a two pictures with me in a new getup i got for christmas!



*Spoiler*: __ 


















O i was down my big brothers house and visting them for christmas and what not. Here is a picture of me and my nephew!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## zet1 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Pale as a ghost...:amazed*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlie (Dec 27, 2006)

distortion~


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 28, 2006)

love and peace ;P 

 +  =


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Uh.. my serious look.



*Spoiler*: __ 





LOL!, jkz... click the one below..







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Picture whores FTW!

*Spoiler*: __ 



This was Christmas day when I got all dressed up to see Black Christmas with some friends, but it was sold out and people were fist fighting for seats :[ 

Oh and I meant for my hair to look this messy, its a style I swear!! 



I don't know why this picture is so much smaller, stupid cell phone cameras...


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

bathroom fun? am i happy i just dropped the kids off at the pool, or am i just a happy person? meh~


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

for fifilynn-this is my blackjack-camera


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 28, 2006)

CAMWHORES UNITE!!!


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is me on my way to a Bat Mitzvah, Censored Grandma.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Here is me getting caught off guard with a pic.  The green thing on my head you can barely see, is a Yarmulke.  Das Uberjew.





*Here is me passed out.  I got more drunk than I have ever been before (been roughly 2 years), got waaaaaaasted.  I did many embarassing things I'd rather not repeat.  But once I got to my aunt's, I passed out cold.  Thats when she and my cousins attacked...*


*Spoiler*: __ 




I looks super fat and bloated in it...  So be warned kids, drinking has its consequences!





And just for fun, my Party ID.  Technically says I am of age to drink since 2002...


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

ah hell, i'll get on the camwhore train~toot toot~

which camera?


damn the mirror needs to be cleaned <


----------



## az0r (Dec 28, 2006)

Camhore to much ;D


----------



## furious styles (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm sorry my camwhore friends, but i'm going to play the megawhore trump card...


*Spoiler*: __ 





BECAUSE I AM A GAY MALE MODEL


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay, I officially have the crappiest camera in the world. But hey, it was gift and only 15 dollars at walmart. What do you expect?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

This digicam fails.  Think my brother broke it with his emo pics.  Wouldn't surprise me.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Failure of a pic, all blurry and I wasn't ready enough.  I NEED PREP TIME, DAMN IT!



Smirk for all the ladies.  Cause they all love me.  Its true.  Look at them pinchable cheeks, so irresistable.


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 29, 2006)

Which one am I?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 29, 2006)

This post is dedicated to Sasori/Alreadii because he has awesome hair. I used copious amounts of gel to try recreate that fabulous spiky effect but all that came out was something very weird, because my hair is too long. XD


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _The long picture of me_ 




I?m the one on the right, and above us are some stingrays and a whale shark!




*Spoiler*: _Pretty fishies!_ 










I just wish my camera was better in "low" light situations... I think I would have to play around with the ISO perameters, no?


----------



## Rinyu (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't Click.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 29, 2006)

hurray construction sucks... 4years of my life wasted though my new studie rocks ;D


----------



## Smoke (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Wolfy (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh dear ani-tards ~ Help me /oh
What to wear on new years eve /wtf?

*Spoiler*: _Which one O:_ 





or






*Spoiler*: _The best christmas gift, EVER!_ 





Isnt he cute? <3


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 30, 2006)

Professional Cam whore

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 30, 2006)

Well guys, my holiday pictures finally got to me 

Here they are!:

Here is a little thing my cousin put on my back and took a picture of:



Heres one with me messing with my Dads camera, yea I know its like 500x bigger than the biggest camera on earth


----------



## Charlie (Dec 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _photoshop deidara XD_ 




not blonde, un~


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




got crack?


----------



## RugerRell (Dec 31, 2006)

for the ladies


me stealing a puppy


----------



## Pheebs Chan (Dec 31, 2006)

well... new pics 

*Spoiler*: __ 










happy new year boys and girls!


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is a picture that I put on my MySpace today. If you want to check it out, .


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2007)

I_ TAOS TTO A NEW YEAr


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 1, 2007)

Moet and Patron was in my drink.... couldnt find the Patron bottle though, maybe ill provide you with a pic sometime later today. Pics from my xbox 360 webcam. and Jello Shots ftw. holla at ya. sleep time for me.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 1, 2007)

After Deidara, I am now L~


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive stepped into camwhore mode.


The Key to a throw up free morning, dont ask me why just have a few of these before bed and it works, (guess i shoulda posted this pic before you guys went to bed), my bad if this woulda helped your morning.  




Am i Perty?





I took these pics around Christmas time with my Digital Cam, my Blue 9.5 J's and a Pic where you can actually see the color of my eyes. (Light Brown).

*Spoiler*: __ 








i guess im just not good at taking eye pics. the best i got atm though.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 1, 2007)

Meep.


----------



## DarkerEminense (Jan 1, 2007)

Years of entertaining Willy Wonka with my guitar finally took its toll when I started adapting oompa loompa like traits...


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Jan 1, 2007)

me my friend
*Spoiler*: __ 














Me
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heida (Jan 1, 2007)

ermmm o_o just a pic of me XD


----------



## Miss CCV (Jan 2, 2007)

HELLO! I'm back again...for a short time only. These are the reasons why I've been M.I.A. from here.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Me and the Japanese boyfriend, Dustin. 


Mi familia! 


My girl co-workers and I.


Company dinner!


----------



## Miss CCV (Jan 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Plus some photography work I've done for a class last semester._ 





My friend Catherine.


My friend CJ.


My classmate Kristin.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 2, 2007)

Its time for some picture-whoring again.
What do you do @ new-year ?
Stay at home ?
Or go out to your friends and have a bit fun?
I guess its staying @ home !

HAPPY NEW YEAR
first comes the champagne rain:


second there is some fireworks(with a little bit of wind):

*Spoiler*: __ 








third we drink a few drinks:

*Spoiler*: __ 








After that I went to a new years party but left the camera @ home.
It was a plessant night + morning


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Jan 2, 2007)

I was kinda younger on this one than i am now O_o
anyhow....it's me


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 2, 2007)

More mature looking than the other ones.


----------



## Real_Dandy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Oh i see ITS me!*

Ok well here is my picture.....with dreads...


----------



## Wolf Jutsu (Jan 2, 2007)

And if that doesn't show up here's the tag: <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m18/Rained_Wolf_Spirit/Me.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> This is me last summer. In 2006. I was in the middle of talking and some one took my picture dangit! >:0  Oh well. For the sake of Sasuke I shall be happy.  And Gaara. I luff Gaara. Gaara and Sasuke are mine! Back off everyone! They're MINE! *hiss* XD


----------



## Wolf Jutsu (Jan 2, 2007)

Okay..that didn't work...here's the link:


Link removed


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sort of late, but hey!
Next to my little cousins and my 2 aunts.


----------



## Sirexais (Jan 3, 2007)

From my Sr. Pictures...


*Spoiler*: _Oh dear..._


----------



## So_Smart_s0_Dumb (Jan 3, 2007)

*

This girl that was over my house took these
two pictures to show how much better I look when I smile... 
*​


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Jan 4, 2007)

Well if I ain't the happiest kitty you've ever seen.


----------



## Heroic (Jan 4, 2007)

deleted for stalkage


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Jan 4, 2007)

I Cant Help Myself


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Hehe

-KidaMari/Nina


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 4, 2007)

meh.
me with my knoxville Shades on.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is my ugly mug, click at your own risk:


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 5, 2007)

just some random camwhoring with my weak ass webcam.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL


----------



## RugerRell (Jan 5, 2007)

me being sexay


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 5, 2007)

*I pwn joo all*

Behold the greatness that is Ghost.


Pic Five - Step Five


You may begin worshipping me now.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 5, 2007)

following green man, nekkidness for dawn   hahaha


----------



## Sabaku no Naomi (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 5, 2007)

i got bored so decided to take more pics. im starting to become a pro cam whore.

that hat is a detroit tigers hat incase anyone was wondering.

GO TIGERS!  









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _camwhore?_


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

//Camwhore.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Three months of college life in six pictures_ 








*Spoiler*: _4AM Shots_ 




Yes, the shot glass says "100% WOMAN".




Note: I look terrible in photos.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

Drunken Matt:







I'm in the blue. D:


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Xbox360 anyone?


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _a new one I took for my pleasure_ 




Camwhoring!!!!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _inexcusable camwhoring, cretinous facial expressions and a less-than-platonic attachment to the dress in question_


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2007)

If you ever wonder what I look like just getting up....


and some more

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _haircut_ 



http://tinypic.com/4fudohi.jpg


----------



## Neenah (Jan 7, 2007)

I srsly look emo here lulz.
D:


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 7, 2007)

ta da...cover your eyes..lol


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm bored, what the hell eh



a little androgynous? meh, i guess not so much as i've seen before


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2007)

I need a hair cut. Any suggestions on how I should get it done?


----------



## Usagi (Jan 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Update on Usagi :D_ 




got mah hair redid.
+ the lighting in my bathroom is weird. D:

i use hair to hide my *emo*tions. xD

waiting outside in line for a concert. fucking COLD.

megan likes taking weird angle pictures. =/




the end.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jan 9, 2007)

Me a few days ago:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _This was taken yesterday at school_ 








Excuse my ugliness. The pink in my hair is beginning to fade, I can't straighten it, and the picture was taken randomly. My friend was like, "Miranda, look up!" So, I did, and she told me to smile and then took it.

Blah...


----------



## RugerRell (Jan 9, 2007)

me styling on you guys. i just used the phone for the pic. i would never use it in real life.


----------



## Kon (Jan 10, 2007)

Me when I first started surfing ~3 years ago.  I'll get a real picture sometime soon..


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2007)

SNOW!!!!!



*Spoiler*: _hmm_


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Jan 11, 2007)

Sharingan Denis


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 12, 2007)

]


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahem*

this is my "friend" Shannon. taken with the busy taipei streets.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 13, 2007)

>.>

Desk, manga, and random stick man:
three

My hometown:
three

Trafficlights O.o:
three

I prefer chibi bunny >.>
three

First lot were for photography class = =


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

Michi wanted to see my eyes. Ok then, here ya go, dear. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the same set of PJs from another pic on here.  What can I say? They're comfy _and_ I think they look cute. x] Kinda blurry, but hey, my hand was kinda shaking. XDD


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 13, 2007)

aww kewl ^ ^ 

took recent 


*Spoiler*: _hello_ 










*Spoiler*: _noobs thumbs down_ 










*Spoiler*: _stares into space? XD_ 









*Spoiler*: _my hair grew long this year_


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Molntuss (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I was bored and my brother told me a dumb joke when I took this_ 




 I'm wearing something besides blue!





*Spoiler*: _Hmmmm I wonder what I was thinking....._ 




I think my nose is crooked :S


----------



## Iruka (Jan 14, 2007)

Best pic of me yet!


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2007)

I had mentioned this earlier, in the BH.
I am not much of a cam whore. 
And I do not have to many pics of me (Unless I am tricked into, being a pic)

Here is me in my 22nd B-Day. The girl to my left is my ex.

*Spoiler*: __ 












Recent photo of me.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Serp (Jan 14, 2007)

Leviathan said:


> EDIT:
> Sasuke was #1 Genin in Konoha
> Sasuke was #1 Genin in Konoha



repost old links no work


----------



## CocoPuffs (Jan 15, 2007)

*Omg this thread is reallly old, I just saw a picture of myself from THREE years ago!!!! lol *

I mostly post in the art section but here we go

First pic: I look a little depressed, lol been watching too much anime

lol sporting the naruto and FF wallscrolls
edit: I have a shirt on if you can't tell

2nd pic: a little bit happier.

umm sry pics small


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 15, 2007)

Hoping to gawd no one recognizes me...O_O


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 




apparently im happy im in my bathroom


----------



## Arwenchan (Jan 15, 2007)

^ You probably heard it before, but you look like paris hilton :3 its a compliment!

Camwhoring O: Havent done it in FOREVER(it feels like it)

*Spoiler*: _I cut my hair SHORT!_ 










*Spoiler*: _You know You've been playing too much FFX when.._ 




I had this WEIRD dream.. That I was a princess, but I couldnt become a queen because I hadnt finished FFX... 
Princess arwen~






*Spoiler*: _Vampire teeth are LE GONE T_T_ 




The dentist fixed my teeth >.>






*Spoiler*: _Digg my new room <3_


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2007)

this is me doing my best "dawn" aka emo dies trying or whatnot


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




A sad ass attempt of smiling....


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 15, 2007)

ME + MY WII


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _You left out my favorite picture of ever_


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 






this is a good friend of mine, late 90's mario lemieux action figure.





*Spoiler*: __ 






we're best buds!





*Spoiler*: __ 






mm? what's that you say mario? selling the team? changing locale and name?

...






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 






i'm sorry old chum. i can't stay mad at you. i hope we can still be pals.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 18, 2007)

okay my damn room is freezing ass cold......stupid roomate

waiting for ch.338


----------



## Ray (Jan 18, 2007)

Pretty normal picture


----------



## Kyon (Jan 18, 2007)

Fear my horridly grainy webcam . 

I look like total SHIT in this picture, btw D:


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is me in my Gothic Lolita outfit although its uncompleted - need to get new shoes and a jacket  

Full Body shot

Head Shot


----------



## Charlie (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 19, 2007)

*POLLUTES THREAD*
​


Mitsuki contemplating if she should raid Hoon's or Seto's FCs or not. D:


----------



## mulattopantz (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Enter Shikari (Jan 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _My hair is a little bit shorter now, but my w.c. doesn't work anymore , and I'm too lazy to look for batteries for my camera_


----------



## Kyon (Jan 19, 2007)

I decided to camwhore again D:


----------



## SNCloud (Jan 19, 2007)

went to an anime con and here are what resulted from ittt


*Spoiler*: __ 





camera guy wasnt good


Photoshopped me and my mate 


at a restaurant afterwards

And then these 2 are of the first time i tried to cosplay L over summer... Dont remember if i posted them before though...


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jan 19, 2007)

Maybe I should get my hair cut


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Orochix (Jan 20, 2007)

( *Two Ragnarok Bastards met on a Con for the first time *)
Me: You got sword and I have one too, 
an Ass: So what? wanna a Duel?
Me: Let's Fight!!!!
an Ass: wait don't, our sword are just a properties made from plastic. so if we fight we'll broke it.
Me: Damn you got a point.


----------



## Iruka (Jan 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I'm the guy you see at market_ 










*Spoiler*: _I'm the guy who run errands_ 






edit: ^ lol. I just notice that I look like my old boss in this picture. :rofl Well...similar. Man, I could really pass as a man ne? X3


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a picture of me in one of my ninja cosplay costumes. my friend made the background a forest. I'm sorry if i'm not exactly recognizable, but it is me.


----------



## FifiLynn (Jan 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ :[ my purple hair is fading_


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Jan 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Your kisses..._ 





*...are wasted on me. <3*


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 21, 2007)

shit I'm ruining the page quality with crappy cam shot-_-'
anyway..


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 21, 2007)

L's style of eating tons of sugar.


Me again 


My icecream, half way eaten.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 22, 2007)

EcEm has new pickers of himself? Sad but true, witness.


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 22, 2007)

Yep and this me - i took it yesterday before i headed off to work, dont i look thrilled


----------



## Haruka (Jan 22, 2007)

Beware!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 23, 2007)

mOst recent pics of me.. taken yesterday when it was raining/snowing and i was wet.. well, at least my hair was...

So it was a little bright.



No idea what this pose was about..


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 23, 2007)

here i my finished Gothic Lolita outfit! PLEASE COMMENT!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _YOU FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!_ 








both of these pictures were taken seconds apart from each other in the midst of my spasmodic laughter


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kyon (Jan 24, 2007)

I always wondered what I looked better with...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2007)

Postin after Dawn. =3
Tough act to follow.


*Spoiler*: _<3_


----------



## Haruka (Jan 25, 2007)

AS SEEN IN DAWN'S SIGGY!

I LOOK FAT LOL


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe I do lack common logic Laura





*Spoiler*: __ 



But I have a secret weapon....

*Spoiler*: __ 




That's right, glasses make you look smarter


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 25, 2007)

Getting rusty...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 26, 2007)

emoticon face :]



good hair day ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 



i just realized now how similar these pics are


----------



## Ray (Jan 26, 2007)

I seem to take pictures while only inside.
Here is a peak of me actually going out :amazed 


Here is my spotter


----------



## namezox (Jan 27, 2007)

ill post up a better picture next time.


----------



## Kyon (Jan 27, 2007)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!





Yeah, saw Hero's sig and was like "I want a heart on my face "


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 27, 2007)

Better late then never...my holiday pics in egypt....


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 27, 2007)

heres a treat.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's a treat.


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 27, 2007)

my dorky ass in animated .gif format:


*Spoiler*: __ 








btw, i am looking at my computer at first, then giving the peace sign..then waving...Setoshi apparently got confused...>__>


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 28, 2007)

Old pic of me...  a week old.

I got a haircut now.. its effin' short. No pics till Im satisfied with the length.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I had pizza that night. That explains the pimples.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _my neighbours 18th! yay we hit the piss_ 











*Spoiler*: _my beautiful boyfriend *mr. wtf*_


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Jan 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I`m cool lolz_


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

To a certain someone who still owes a few kisses from me 





I look like crap, lol


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Grr... why do my pictures always turn out bad?_ 









That was taken a few weeks ago at school... with my friend's cell. XD


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





welcome to the gun show. your tickets are complimentary.





*Spoiler*: __ 





ddeeuuururrrjjg


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2007)

Another picture it's the same pose but different time taken...

+that's my brother in law


----------



## Onislayer123 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lol zed I want to ride a camel =/
*JSTAR*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jotun (Jan 29, 2007)

Was out takin pictures so I figured what the hell.

poop


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 29, 2007)

Another vestige...
I'm wearing red and my friend 05 is wearing white. Date: 03 October 2002


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2007)

Pics from my hands, lol

The same as in Snicker's thread



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kitsunin (Jan 29, 2007)

Kapsi und Kitsu: Cosplay supreme



*Spoiler*: __ 





<3


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 29, 2007)

Meh.  They're mostly the same thing, just slightly different poses.  Just felt like posting the pics before I went out yesterday.


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Jan 30, 2007)

I didnt post a pic of me in a while


----------



## Yups (Jan 30, 2007)

that's meh:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 31, 2007)

*:Its Been a while but im Back Fresh, like Ive been living in a zip lock bag:*


----------



## Reznor (Jan 31, 2007)

Blurry, I know ;___;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

CMX's secret camwhore mission:


----------



## Tsuuga (Jan 31, 2007)

In which I try my damnedest to look cute.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

I was bored. VERY bored. Its a Canon EOS 300D SLR by the way.



And here I figured I may as well skip the foreplay.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2007)

:3 me! anno 2006


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2007)

*Cameras make me over think * 


Additions


----------



## INSANITY (Feb 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _July/August of 2oo6_ 









I was at my cousin's house.  I'm 12.


----------



## Quon (Feb 1, 2007)

older and newer pics of me


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 1, 2007)

This Sesshoumaru was bored. Feast upon mine visage.




That's a salute with the proper hand. Blame the mirror.


----------



## Geminico (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 











I got nothing D=


----------



## Charlie (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not the best picture..but I passed the university of my choice~!!


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

anyhow this would be me 


^^


----------



## ~TR~ (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, why not...( hair is shorter now )


----------



## dora ♥ (Feb 3, 2007)

I have some gangster pictures but I haven't scanned them. 



Not the best one but it's all I had. ^_^


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

*To kinje <3*


*Spoiler*: _To kinje_ 










*Spoiler*: _HOWEVER_ 











*Spoiler*: _OMGPETER_ 










*Spoiler*: _PS KINJE!_


----------



## RugerRell (Feb 3, 2007)

new pic. Trying some new stuff with my hair. People seem to like it so far.


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2007)

Got me one of those neat Scan disks to go into my camera and here is the first thing I did with it!
*MONSTAA CARDU!!! *


----------



## Suikka (Feb 3, 2007)

Took this with webcamera so excuse the low image quality.


----------



## Mitsune (Feb 3, 2007)

oh....my pics n_n
>>>Much does that I do'nt put my photos>>>>>

i'm the first


whit my boyfriend


me again


me again


meeee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, it's time for more camwhoring.

Here's my Saturday night, in a nutshell (yes, I have no life):


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

few more ..









few years back






No more for you now!


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ehhh?_ 




Because I can


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Feb 4, 2007)

Dawn New pic Just for u ma petite coquine mouhahaha


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 4, 2007)

This is an an old but new pic of me:


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 4, 2007)

Old picture that took me forever to finish.  Not because it was difficult, but I was lazy and I did not get the original look that I wanted, except in a specific location and did have to restart.  (This picture was intended to be a 360 degree panaramic view, but my friend and I ran out of pressious daylight).  

*Spoiler*: _My friend and I have interesting fights_ 





I'm a coward so I am letting the clones get bruised up in my sted.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I suppose this angle compliments my age more_


----------



## Iris (Feb 5, 2007)

This old pic was posted.



On vacation in Mallorca with my gf couple years ago.



In need of nicotine 



 



Once again.



And last one  



That's it I guess


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 5, 2007)

this be me practicing :


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's another one, with better quality (and a PONYTAIL :3).



and I'm not even hiding my face, omg D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 5, 2007)

kind of an old pic..from last year...but the only thing that's changed really is the length of my hair...

I'll post more recent ones soon


----------



## Ray (Feb 6, 2007)

Some advice for those getting ready to go into higher education. Do not wait till the last minute to study. Cramming really sucks.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Back to cramming


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2007)

EDIT:

By Haru


----------



## Einstein (Feb 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 7, 2007)

my ass got a haircut



rock on bitches 



little tongue action.....yeeeeeees~


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 7, 2007)

Im the only one thats in all of them.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## reddik (Feb 7, 2007)

...here's a piccy of me with my lil duck...


----------



## Gamble (Feb 7, 2007)

Mine as well.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

some new pics of my new hairdoo  


*Spoiler*: __ 











they might take awhile to load xD 3 pictures in total :3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 9, 2007)

running a little late to work <


for dawn-look, it's brighter can you see me now  


for daisy-finally got one of those top shots, although i don't look nearly as good as you do, doing it


----------



## Liengod (Feb 10, 2007)

This one is kinda old, but I think its one I haven't posted yet.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is in response to Hero-chans pic...



Love of my life

**My appologies, Im a bit scruffy ive been sick the past few days**


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool Kage Bunshin Picture from my camping trip in December.  I think the wide angle scenery is worth the peek at the spoiler tag.



And on a totally random note... not that any of my thoughts seem orderly.... picture of a big ass spider (not edited)


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 11, 2007)

This is probably the first and last time I will do something like this...but here you go:


CHIBI KATAIMIKO! (circa 1991)


*Spoiler*: __ 









lol...don't ask...XD


----------



## teh Panda (Feb 11, 2007)

here a recent pic...


----------



## fabio (Feb 11, 2007)

i posted one of me but i don't know what happened to it. I think it got deleted b/c i was throwing up, since everyone's trying to be pretty i'll try to be pretty too. 


emo chyeah


beer chyeah


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

my band playing at a show... me.... green jacket. does this make me gay.


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Freija (Feb 11, 2007)

might aswell post these


----------



## Kameil (Feb 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




What?


----------



## Shishou (Feb 12, 2007)

Like 2 years ago, went to the Swap Meet and had to take a pic with these on.


----------



## Centrex (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## cygnus (Feb 13, 2007)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY PEOPLE.



Check out the backwards writing skills /tracing from the other side... also note my handsome manly features...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 13, 2007)

oh yeah.
WHAT NOW!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2007)

cant believe Im doing this.........I look pretty dumb in this picture(stupid face)


Might have posted this before


----------



## Taciturnity (Feb 14, 2007)

...Apparently it was the wrong time of the month.


Innuendo.


Ethnic Cuisine.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## mechaBD (Feb 14, 2007)

Snow!

Note: Terrible quality. My camera phone sucks.


*Spoiler*: __ 















Took these a couple of days ago for another forum.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 15, 2007)

Needed a new haircut pretty bad... >_<

Excuse the webcam pic and funny looking headphones, but theys sound so gawdly


----------



## blue_duck (Feb 15, 2007)

Dodgy cameraness moohaha oh well...


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 16, 2007)

I got this super cool shirt for free!


----------



## Heroic (Feb 17, 2007)

emo ninja


----------



## Danny (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't posted one of these in awhile


----------



## Suikka (Feb 17, 2007)

Hah, I found this picture a while ago.
It's from year 1997 when we had a trip to Denmark.
(Posted this to "Baby pics thread" already but anyway.. :<)

*Spoiler*: _I'm small_ 





I found that bird from street. Poor thing couldn't fly ;_;


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _extra <3_


----------



## Ida (Feb 17, 2007)

-------------


----------



## Clue (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2007)

Rawr~

I haven't posted here in ages, so here ya go. (I need a new camera, my room isn't that dark, blame the webcam!)


----------



## Maverick (Feb 17, 2007)

Hehe here are a few pics of me.  (I'm kinda new, first time looking at this particular thread.)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Me with braids:
[/URL]





*Spoiler*: __ 




Last picture I took with long hair:






*Spoiler*: __ 




Me just being stupid with my napkin:


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Random pics  


Chillin at home watchin TV (TV is behind camera )


At a con a few months ago 


Showin off my contacts for my Naruto cosplay


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 17, 2007)

camping is fun!



so is looking mentaly slow


----------



## UltraJounin (Feb 17, 2007)

The Kyuubi in me...


----------



## coriander (Feb 17, 2007)

me and huahua.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

getting ready to work or cam whoring :amazed  



yay for FOB poses~


if anyone lives in san diego and can get on the ASW, come to my bar and i'll make you a nice drink


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## basketball88 (Feb 18, 2007)

This is MEEEEEEE


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

for dawn  

i tried to pull your look, with a red shirt too  but i look hella pale


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to the people who thought I was a girrrrrl lol~


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 19, 2007)

my right eye doesn't exist, not a lot of sufficient lighting gets to me whilst I'm on my computer......and camcorders take really shitty pictures


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 19, 2007)

Just cropping out the good parts


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yuvia (Feb 19, 2007)

This is me:

Picture taken yesterday.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Feb 19, 2007)

Edited in photoshop


----------



## Misk (Feb 19, 2007)

Haircuts suck ><


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _me and my last painting_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 19, 2007)

Because I'm a *lost* *picturewhore* !

Some old pictahs





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 19, 2007)

Because I'm lame .................
Just some some something..............


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dedicated to Dr. Greeny and the loss of his hat.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Mitsune (Feb 20, 2007)

more pics


*Spoiler*: __ 




whit my cute cousin


much kisses


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 20, 2007)

Me, taken this Friday


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## FifiLynn (Feb 21, 2007)

Me and my bff 4 life!!!1

*Spoiler*: _lesbians!!?!_ 




My stomach looks BLAHRHGHAHA because I'm leaning over and I am a fatty might contribute to it.


 The picture was taken upside down so I'm keepin it that way, bwah.


Pouting because my hurr isn't purple anymore.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Canine Frenzy.....


----------



## JiNjo-Kiske (Feb 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 21, 2007)

My vacation in chicago, Camwhoring it up a bit


----------



## Ray (Feb 21, 2007)

Poor kid has a cold. He is getting better though.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 22, 2007)

This is me when i went to see the Rocky Horror picture show live. I know i looks scary 

here


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 23, 2007)

another of my lame pics


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop



Such a hard decision . . .

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop



Hohohohoho. I'll just watch both


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 24, 2007)

​

Me <3​


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop



Lol Robocop vs Terminator > Zelda TP

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop



RAWR!!1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 24, 2007)

Over a year old, but it was just posted by a friend on facebook.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 24, 2007)

camwhore time!


*Spoiler*: __ 





cool affects with photo shop!



I look so retarded! but i love the snow!



damn. I have such a big nose!


----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 24, 2007)

this was the day I, my retarded twin, became the sun on the telletubbies




*Spoiler*: __ 



DAM PAPARATZI!


----------



## metronomy (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Aini (Feb 25, 2007)

Me! 

I tried to do something different with my pics:



I'll try to take better pictures next time and smaller ones too :sweat


----------



## Ray (Feb 25, 2007)

I have acquired some new head wear!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2007)

-HE


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

Here ya go!


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 26, 2007)

A few days ago I switched out my old lip rings in favor for some new ones, but for a day, I had these in as temporaries.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 26, 2007)

A pic of the younger me!


----------



## AsunA (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 26, 2007)

ima stop pic whoring...that was stupid...I'll post an unaltered pic of me


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm watching you..




*Spoiler*: __ 



The flower again!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## coriander (Feb 28, 2007)

moi


----------



## blue_duck (Feb 28, 2007)

Me, post swimming, I know I look mongy and my hair's a mess lawl.. ^ ^;


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 28, 2007)

Another pic of me (but its only a week old)


----------



## Kyon (Feb 28, 2007)

I know it's hard to look at a pic of me and not cringe, but I need some advice on what type of haircut to get.







Any suggestions? D:


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Just because I don't want people to get the wrong impression of me..

Not a recent picture (far from being old though), but it works. 


Cam whore mode.... Shutting down. (I really mean it)


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2007)

These two pictures were taken at the same time as the last, I just neglected to post them.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Well here is me(when im irritated and pissed off )



and here is me with ze direct oppousite colours.


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 3, 2007)

Omfg you guys, I just did the craziest thing to my hair, and it took four whole days to complete, I bleached it two times, toned it three times, and then put black underneath, shieeet


----------



## Kyon (Mar 3, 2007)

Euthanasia wanted to see me with short hair. *looks up*

...What a tough act to follow.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2007)

I promised not to be a cam whore for a little while, and I'm not breaking that vow.

So, here are two pictures that are not me! ... Unless I underwent a dramatic transformation..


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 3, 2007)

jus took this in my gf car........han'some yes? :]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





that's right. I eat my soup with a giant spoon. WHAT NOW?



are they gone yet?



gotta love the snow!


----------



## quizzlix?! (Mar 3, 2007)

all my pic are belong to photobooth...I can make some cool stuff...

here's me in black and white


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2007)

My muscular left arm



Just kidding, i played with the perspective.
Actually, I have stick arms


----------



## Gamble (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmm. 



Okay.


----------



## Kay-kun (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool I didn't know there was a thread like this!  Here's my pic! I'll post more later I'm too lazy right now! lol


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's me with a few friends at a bar...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm on the far right:


----------



## O-Ren (Mar 4, 2007)

you snooze u lose


----------



## KanjiTranslater (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## half-elven (Mar 5, 2007)

hehe me as a matrix wannabe
to bad it looks like micheal jackson


----------



## ZE (Mar 5, 2007)

Let me sleep ok?????


----------



## calarius (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Kyon (Mar 6, 2007)

POLL! 

Which jacket looks better? (Yes, I know I need to learn the art of camwhoring. STFU already)


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Ida (Mar 6, 2007)

----------------


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 6, 2007)

This is Valentine;

*Spoiler*: __ 





:3 jk, jk
XD 
*Spoiler*: _Valentine is.._ 




A GOD DAMN FEMALE, SO STOP ADRESSING ME LIKE A GUY.


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 6, 2007)

Awww well it's Banjo's birthday today... here are 4 of the best pics I have of him


----------



## DesertCho (Mar 6, 2007)

Me: (If you click to enlarge, proceed w/caution.  I'm pretty scary)




Cho


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah...so, if I can loose 5 pounds, life'll be good. Anyways, I'm not cool enough to join the hair cutting trend.


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 6, 2007)

try to ignore the horse...sorry this is the only pic of me i have:



edit: neverind i have some more

sorry that they all have to dow ith my high school (im a senior now and some of thses are pretty old) but i got them off of the school website




(im the one in the back with the hair in my face)

and NO i am NOT a cheerleader...im no dance team


----------



## gene_chan (Mar 7, 2007)

Me


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

Me, taken this friday:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was bored


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 7, 2007)

I knew I saw this somewhere (lol). Well, here is Sakura ^_^



Enjoy ^_^


----------



## Maverick (Mar 8, 2007)

Here are a few more:




*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't know why, but I was in a "shocker" mood that night.  I'm the one in the middle.  >.>


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 8, 2007)

Which one are you Maverick?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Can't find the charger for the cybershot... so i'm gonna look through my PB for a pic.

dunno if i already posted this one//



Yes, my cam is soo racist.. it choosed a yellow filter automatically.

For the last time I am colorblind so get off my nutz. =D


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 8, 2007)

Random pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 8, 2007)

well as long as we are posting pic of our animals:

Indigo (Miniature Horse):

Puppy (golden retiever mix):

Skippy (mutt thing):

Buck (Spanish Mustang):

I dont have any pics of the other ones (we have ten cats, three dogs, four horses and some fish...lol)


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 8, 2007)

One of the few times I've ever worn make-up..halloween dance fun.


This is me on a fat pony in a toy store...every childs dream.


Rock Camp concert yo.


----------



## element_fighter (Mar 8, 2007)

hey, im new an thought i'd say hi with a pic (finally gave in to the forum  0


----------



## hara_karikitty (Mar 8, 2007)

I got bored. Look how SHINY my fingers are xD!


Roffle, Originally Blonde. I hated it so I rebelled -points up- see! BLACK HAIR! ^_^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 8, 2007)

Here are some of the bets pics I could find of myself.  If I can get to a scanner, I'll put  up better ones.


----------



## Battle_Monkey (Mar 9, 2007)

this is me being bored at a airport


----------



## Miss CCV (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I'm baaaaack.._ 






Hmmm I wonder who that is...


Me with my nerdy boyfriend, Dustin (yes, he's Japanese). Hehe.


Me with my friend David.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 9, 2007)

Here i have glasses on, but they are not mine. Don't where glasses ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Another random pic


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## ZE (Mar 9, 2007)

^ I envy you Jonas, those hotties uuu.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 9, 2007)

Aren't we cute?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 9, 2007)

ahhh i found my old naruto shirt deep inside my closet and it still fits :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm not a camwhore today, just 1!!!  okah 2 :[ i apologize for the horendous bangs in the first pic, it was windy out and i don't usually have an eye covered like some emo ho.



woah artsy ps skillz :B


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

it's quite dark but i'll post it anyway.. 


and another one..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 9, 2007)

Two more pictures of me:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Friend's girlfriend decided it would be cute for me to wear this.  I played along...







*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's one of me in Utah when I went snowboarding:


----------



## tinoxtreme (Mar 10, 2007)

I Know I am new, but here are two pictures of me. Both of them are customized to make me look pizimp. lol


----------



## cl0ud_ (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm new here but what the hack, i'll post anyway.


----------



## Shikaonin (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## abfluvver (Mar 11, 2007)

THIS.
IS.
*SPARTA.*


----------



## Kyon (Mar 12, 2007)

I am saddened by loss of digital camera. D:

It says the batteries are dead. I just replaced them. I never even used it.  











Off to la gymnase (made up possibly correct French FTW)!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2007)

Just posting this one because there's a certain someone who requesten for a pictah of my new haircut.........
Yes I do have beard because my razor is broken 
Dont mind the mess behind me, its just schoolbooks and a *pink <3* shirt !


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 12, 2007)

^^


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 12, 2007)

This is me ^^



Hey, why does the <IMG> tag won't work for me? 

Nvm works now ^^


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 12, 2007)

The jacket again


----------



## gene_chan (Mar 12, 2007)

My Sasuke hair ^^ I have been told on another forum that i look more like Gaara than sasuke - anyone else agree? I find it funny since i am cosplaying him this year XD


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## TaraFitz (Mar 13, 2007)

So um... I'm relatively new here.  Suppose I should show y'allz what I look like, eh?



And I currently have pink hairs:


----------



## Kyon (Mar 13, 2007)

More camwhoring by moi! Nobody can ignore these sexy, IN COLOR, photos now that the digital camera is fixed!











I DON'T NEED A MICROPHONE.

MY VOICE IS FUCKING POWERFUL.


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 13, 2007)

*just posted in the wrong thread and was highly discouraged*

I cringed, srsly.

But alas, that's life.

SO HERE. AGAIN. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 








WHOOME.
Yay.. k. D:


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 13, 2007)

whoa haven't posted on here lately




KIDS DON'T DO DRUGS.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 13, 2007)

Am I cute?


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

This is from about a year ago, but its the most recent I have


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/774/pictureje6.jpg


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

Just got my afro last night. It won't be staying very long, though.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 14, 2007)

D: LATE

lulululuz


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 14, 2007)

I look homeless!



FBI, coming through



My cool shirt.


----------



## Shandi (Mar 15, 2007)

Me after I lost 20 pounds (Used to be overweight :[)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fat rolls :]




Me on the veeeeery right. This was taken back in Christmas.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## cygnus (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Shinobikitty (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is a picie of me I posted it in the wrong thread before.... this is what you get for chatting while at work! lol


----------



## Shishou (Mar 15, 2007)

Good ol Dino.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

BIGGER IS BETTER


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh deer.



Click for largeness, not using imageshack for once.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok minus my nerdiness of giving bunny ears to someone.



How do you percieve my leather jacket as looking?  Seriously.  I am having paranoia and need some opinions.


----------



## Frosch (Mar 16, 2007)

Woo I'm new here, I don't post much but I hang out on NF's IRC >_>


----------



## legan (Mar 16, 2007)

Because I can and because I'm ultra bored.


I was in the Netherlands when they had that weird celebration thing and me girl's Bro gave me his hat to wear.



I thought it was funny at the time, now I look at it and think, my god I'm a fool. O_O holy crap it looks like I just got out of special school.


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 17, 2007)

Valentine as a norwegian police officer, wearing the REAL suit, muwahhaha(We stole it from tinas father :3)

*Spoiler*: _Valentine & Tina = Valetina_ 




Valentine to the leeeft





*Spoiler*: _TEAM VALETINA STRIKES BACK_ 










*Spoiler*: _Take the picture where I'm in the door way_


----------



## Charlie (Mar 17, 2007)

Seniors' Night picture~!!!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 17, 2007)

i got glasses today <3


*Spoiler*: __ 





XD





*Spoiler*: __ 





HAY  stop your shenanigans


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 17, 2007)

Haven't post new pic for a while =P


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, I've had such a great night all things considered.. And I think it is time for me to stop hiding the glasses. I can't see without them.


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Me and my friend <3


Party !!


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

Impossible for the mere shinigami maybe, but not for aizen
Its pretty big...So theres the URL, ignore my acne


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _LET'S DO THE TIME WARP AGAIN?_


----------



## Ray (Mar 18, 2007)

His plot all along after destroying my connection  

Just a normal picture


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

I've posted this before, but it fits the 300 craze.

"This is Sparta!" anyone?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 18, 2007)

All you guys know what this thread lacks.
Yes it lacks pink 
I dunno what happened with zeh camera but its a fuzzy pic :|


----------



## Bunnysmex (Mar 18, 2007)

J-kun YOU SEXUAL BEAST!!!​ 
I think tis about time me showed y'all what:​ 
time + make up + bored shitless girl + coffee + computer equals ​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
hehehe totally shit
but meh!!!
who gives a poop
not me!! ​ 
huggles
xXx​


----------



## metronomy (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

I know I be regretting that


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 18, 2007)

It took me three years to perfect these eyes. Through hard work and sweat.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 19, 2007)

yes i have a pink beard


----------



## ShinoCakes (Mar 19, 2007)

well... this wouldn't be the first time I've posted my picture... but it would be for this thread XD XD


*Spoiler*: _CICKAHY!!_ 





Sorry... the picture was a joke of me as Kiba and a cat


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 19, 2007)

Japan nite 07 at the Knitting Factory in Hollywood



me and Danny (<3), the guitarist of the 50 kaitenz. i love this guy, we both did FOB smiles for this pic. >< it got real mosh pit status in there before this pic, so plz disregard my hair and sweatyness.


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 20, 2007)

Still new to the forums.  Thought i'd post my pic :^)

Long hair?
*Spoiler*: __ 




(stoner eyes hehe)




Or short?


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2007)

My Oh really


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Mar 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _bored wit makeup_ 





 (farie ears)


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 21, 2007)

*This is Lipstick and im hoaring it like a woman*


hello all. i find that lipstick enhances expressions and makes a bolder, more eloquent statement about you when you use it, especially a bright red. 

here are some of the my experimentations with this lipstickery


*Spoiler*: __ 




LOL O RLY?





*Spoiler*: __ 




Suicidal, the ultimate emo pic. Take that, guy who killed himself on myspace!





*Spoiler*: __ 




WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW BITCHES!!!!





*Spoiler*: __ 




sasuke maneuvar #305

you see??? im not a whore at all 





*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm a litol piggy 
heres my snout
oink oink oink
oink oink oink




i apologize. ><


----------



## cybergeron89 (Mar 21, 2007)

do i look Japanese or korean ? or chinese???


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 21, 2007)

Me wondering what the f*ck is going on 

And this is me in the morning before going to school for tourist day homecoming week


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 21, 2007)

okay, sorry, imma gonna cam whore out a little


*Spoiler*: __ 











my freing just sent me these pics and I was like. OOO my hair is curled!


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 22, 2007)

My friend wants me to regurgitate.


----------



## ZE (Mar 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I?m on the right. 

I?m in the middle.


----------



## ApuLunas (Mar 22, 2007)

edirne agency of john travolta


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 23, 2007)

Enjoy


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 24, 2007)

More party !!


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 24, 2007)

Phaha. Shiny.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## MoonlightShadow (Mar 25, 2007)

DOAX playing cards

Linked for big photo, and ugly.
Taken on Friday.

DOAX playing cards 

Rock lee headband.


----------



## Frosch (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice headband Moonlight!

I thought I'd post 'nother pic in here, nyoro~n :3


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _who is this stupid girl_ 




I took like FIVE MILLION PICTURES a little while ago.

Here are *two* of them.





I look like a damn 13 year old.


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 25, 2007)

*I don't even like donuts *


*Traveling is fun but the flying part is ehh...*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liengod (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2007)

Had to dress up on two separate occasions for business presentations >_<


*Spoiler*: __ 










This one my sister wanted me to pose for her cuz she wanted a pic for her phone...


*Spoiler*: _Warning, shirtless o_O_ 









Yeh, so that's me... someone you barely see and or hear about unless you show up in certain non Naruto-related threads (or read Air Gear) XD


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 26, 2007)

Went through my old photobucket and found these old ass 15-16ish yr old of me.

*-Warning!- Alot of uglinez*


*Spoiler*: __ 




16


16


16-ish


16-ish


15-ish


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

I suppose I must camwhore every few months or everyone will forget I look 12.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 26, 2007)

This picture is taken with my cellphone, so the quality isn't too good. I'm at Anfield stadium, Liverpool vs. Barcelona.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _No witty comment_ 










Damn tags....


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 26, 2007)

'Cus Shalashaska said he wouldn't protect me if I didn't post pictures. xD


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _new one_


----------



## blue_duck (Mar 26, 2007)

Even though my friends might kill me for this =] oh well



Phoawr check that half naked dude in the back XD ... Guess who I am ^___^


----------



## Constantine (Mar 26, 2007)

*Here's one of me pretending to be emo xD*


*Spoiler*: __ 




xD, (fake lip-ring), and I'm wearing a really tight shirt from like 2 years ago it's not even mine


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2007)

taken today while trying on my new clothes


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Relaxing at some LAN*:


----------



## Kyon (Mar 27, 2007)

I will go on you bastard! 

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA!!!











But I am getting a job, so it's all good. ^^


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 27, 2007)

all off of my myspace (since thats the only place i have my pictures)


----------



## Charlie (Mar 27, 2007)

Grr..


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Mar 27, 2007)

for my fan


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 27, 2007)

...me


And me, 'elven-thief-ninja-style'... may seems a kinda weird crossover but it was a costume I made for a winter rpg, and I actually had the chance to be in a real movie with this costume


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 27, 2007)

This only stays up for about five minutes. >.>

[edited] AND that was more like 20 minutes. >.<

@Jonas, because I might put it back again for a bit. >.<


----------



## gene_chan (Mar 27, 2007)

me at my lolita meetup last saturday


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

*Do glasses make you look smarter than you already are ??
Hmmm lets see:*


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 28, 2007)

Christmas photo from last year:


EDIT: Posted this under a friend's account before and had to delete it.


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

fuck need to resize that shit

taken just now kinda, normal me

resized like a mofo


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 28, 2007)

EH why not, i'll give myself a post.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

*Back then with glasses  *


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 28, 2007)

well here I am


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 29, 2007)

Meeee. <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> Girls girls girls, I'm gonna needs some girls...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sean (Mar 29, 2007)

Well that's my and my headphones. I like my headphones because they don't lie.


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 29, 2007)

Erm, new jacket and no makeup, ugh D: but jacket = <3pinkkkajawwyaee


----------



## Tensujin (Mar 29, 2007)

^^^Like your hair^^^

-My camera's flash is really bright  


-Yyyyyup, just gettin ready to take a nap


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ Wrap  tags around your links so the pics will be seen in the post.

I need food, please. 


Wassup


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm bored.. so. xD;



How I got a shot of my hair like that.. is beyond me. Truly. o_o



..*Yes*, yes that _is _my bathroom.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 29, 2007)

This is me!


----------



## -Kg- (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Tensujin (Mar 30, 2007)

^^First pic. is trippy as all hell lol^^


^^^Me before snowboarding for my B-day


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

before going out with ma friends 
*Spoiler*: __ 



D:





they pwned me while sleeping after coming back i think it was about 10 am ._.

*Spoiler*: __ 



D:




Vanilla Ice


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Content of post removed due to embarrassment and bad pictures.


----------



## -Kg- (Mar 30, 2007)

Tensujin said:


> ^^First pic. is trippy as all hell lol^^



Thanks I made it personally, and a few more pics of mine.

1 of my tattoos


Its not sand, its snow


----------



## Damselian (Mar 30, 2007)

Since someone asked me to... =/
*Spoiler*: _My pics_


----------



## Chidori Tomoyo (Mar 30, 2007)

> What is with you gals and "imperfections"? Ya'll are nutsola sometimes.


 
dont even get me started.but i hang with dudes that dont give a crap what i wear. thats why i wear boy clothes ^^;; (not shown in pics)

-IM A RAINBOW-


*Spoiler*: __ 




<- you get tongue!! 
<- MORE TONGUE!! 
<-- FISHY FAACE!!!
<-- ugh. could this day get any worse?
<-- BOOOOOOOORED
<-- OOH colors!!

yes folks. the colors are real. i am a martian 
jk. i edited and played with the Hue


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 30, 2007)

Me as a PUPPY! yay!



whoo boy, i'm dumb.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are two more pictures of me...


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

well, heres a pic of me and my emo-ness


----------



## Suzie (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

the tattoo on my calf.... color is still left


----------



## -Kg- (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok ok ill show what I really look like.


Here are my other tattoos.

*Spoiler*: __ 







The scales are not finished.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

this is an old picture and that was my first photoshop work  

its about a year ago >.<


*Spoiler*: __ 



D:


----------



## Setever (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't know if this really counts as a picture.... but...


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are 2 pix from yesterday at wat eventually turned into my _birthday party_ (yes it was yesterday)


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 31, 2007)

OH NOEZ TEH CAMERA GOTS MEH!!!!!!!111


I guess I will say hello...


----------



## Ginsei (Mar 31, 2007)

Hah. Gotta love these kinds of threads.

Well anyway, besides my profile picture, there are these:


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is one more pic of me... (I would put more when I get my scanner fixed)

Me at the mall trying on a hat...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

XD for as long as i live, plz never take me seriously. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Im a gangster

i drop bombs like hiroshima





*Spoiler*: __ 





cheese  doods 8D




*Spoiler*: __ 






8D im a dorky Karin


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

It's fun posting in normal topics, away from all the spam..


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, why the hell not.


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 1, 2007)

can someone help me? read the reason for editing. idk how to put the pics in right


----------



## Jessie (Apr 1, 2007)

......


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2007)

i wish i found this thread earlier. it's pretty interesting to see some of the faces behind them keyboards. aite den, here's me.

Kiara


Christine


Dani


Eevee


----------



## Enter Shikari (Apr 1, 2007)

*(a lot of hot girls ) *stops bleeding of nose**


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 1, 2007)

my hair looks good here



my boobs look monumental here


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

I cut my hair off.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## YoYo (Apr 1, 2007)

Me in germany



Me in germany again...



And me posing lol (yes i'm slightly vain)


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 1, 2007)

check it out I'm hot dude


----------



## sikvod00 (Apr 1, 2007)

Profile for the new, $0.67 coin. 


I'm not really pissed, just a bit tired from working out (gym pics).

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Casyle (Apr 1, 2007)

*Oye, really bad night last night....*





Must... maintain... some shred of... dignity...  I'm so sad.  *Laughs*


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

What's up all??


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 2, 2007)

Well it has been a while since I've posted anything.  Last weekend I partied with some co-workers and their gf/bf.  We had fun consuming adult beverages amongst other things.


*Spoiler*: _Magic and Guitar Hero are Fun!_ 




My friend showing us magic tricks and most of us trying to play Guitar Hero II..  After seeing him do magic so many times I can pick up how he does it (and it isn?t like he doesn?t try to mix it up).  Kind of sad really, but it is fun to watch the look of people... especially the hot chicks at the bars and stuff.




*Spoiler*: _I am the Rock Master_ 




Well not really, I can only play some of the medium songs and only get a maximum of 4 star reviews.  Oh well I've only played for a week, it took me a year to get good at DDR so....




*Spoiler*: _Random Cuteness_ 




Cats are the cutest things.  This is a co-workers (then) girl friend's cat.  




*Spoiler*: _Like the new Haircut?_ 




The new hair cut clone is on the right.  I should have let my hair down so you can see how much I actually cut off, but I had to head to work before I took this.  Check out the second spoiler tag (if you haven't already) for a better idea how long my hair was.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 2, 2007)

Drunk at some bar:

Sunburned and drunk at Chilifest:


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2007)

First Performance


Wat it do


Senior Prom 05


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2007)

I DO look the same on most of my webcam pics



Look at my Itachi lines


----------



## Voynich (Apr 2, 2007)

Mini tophats look a bit stupid and geeky without the matching outfits.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## -Kg- (Apr 2, 2007)

Some photo touch up.
Me on my 21st Bday (Feb 3rd)


Both pics are a bit older, I have more hair now


----------



## nicoleXcore (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _see the issue of Gothic & Lolita Bible on my bed?_ 




that shit cost me $18. dag yo.


----------



## Arwenchan (Apr 3, 2007)

8D

D.D.D <3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Is it half-face day, Heida? 



More people need to take pictures of half of their face. It's strangely fun.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## -Kg- (Apr 3, 2007)

Got my hairs cut, so i look slightly better.


I hardly smile in pics so be happy.


Peace Easy


Yes Im a CamSlut, its not as good as others but its decent.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 3, 2007)

Actually Jess, I believe it's three. >


Mwharhar!


----------



## Misk (Apr 3, 2007)

Im such an emo XD


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

lol found some old emo pix (im not emo....._anymore_ =D)







this one is just for fun


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 3, 2007)

Dude I have a fro...HUMIDITY!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Me_ 




Wow...that's a bad quality pic. It's old anyways.





*Spoiler*: _Aaron_ 




A pic I took of my little brother. He takes much better pictures than me. He's got "autism", and I didn't tell him to stand like this. I had to take this pic by sneaking up on him.





*Spoiler*: _Aaron...again_ 




Saving the best for last. I had to sneak up on him this time too. I'll be keeping this in case I ever take a photo class


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 3, 2007)

dude check out my weave


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

current pic of where my hair is at......i want it longer


----------



## Batman (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's me. I know. You all thought I was eskimo. 



I don't do too much camwhoring so soak it all up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _<3 My new T-Shirt_


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 4, 2007)

arrg! I've become a cam whore, and I cant's stop!

me and a pretty bad ass elk statue


me pretending I actually have a convetable (it's my friends)


me and my friend

*Spoiler*: __ 



 she didn't want her face on the internets, so i did some subtle edeting


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Kirsten (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Arwenchan (Apr 4, 2007)

Because;



*Spoiler*: _Attempting to be.. err.. "cute"(ew)_ 







 I had to throw in a not-cute pic.
Just.. ignore the crown XD


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Apr 4, 2007)

I live in space




victory, space landing completed 



._. could i get anymore dumb? haha


----------



## Marke (Apr 4, 2007)

Me during some Army Work.
Second is me Getting Haircut... kinda


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 4, 2007)

Quick pic that I just took. 





PS: My hair is dry. :3


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

camwhoreage XDDD I have straight hairz now


----------



## Haruka (Apr 4, 2007)

This is my coming back gift for you all, taken earlier todai. Naow i haeveth teh time.

*Spoiler*: _caw_


----------



## blackbird_9 (Apr 4, 2007)

A year or so ago when I had long hair.

Then I cut it short.

Then there was that day when god turned me into Carmen San Diego.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 4, 2007)

my sister's cat=yankee fan


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2007)

It's not new, but..



No, I didn't take this one. Someone got in my face with my camera when I fell asleep on the couch (won't say why, lol)... And it woke me up immediately afterwards and I was scared to death having someone hunched over me like that.


----------



## Angelush (Apr 5, 2007)

hello~
been a while since i posted here~

anyway heres some recent pics of me~

blah ><


----------



## hanshi (Apr 6, 2007)

Hawhawhaw, I am a cam-whore, too.



Holy freakin' cow, yeah, these are older ones. That's why there's so many of 'em. :c ...I fail at like, lol.








Um... yay. The image tag is being wacko.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

i wanna add my pic too!


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

Finally got bored enough to take a pic or 2.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Im bored....


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Apr 7, 2007)

I got a new shirt xDDDD


----------



## Micah (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Charlie (Apr 8, 2007)

After last week's con~


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2007)

Close Up


Secret Agents


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 8, 2007)

I am bored and I don't have anything else that is "interesting" to post so here goes.  This is what happens when you don't wear your basketball shoes like you are supposed to.

*Spoiler*: _Not for the faintest of heart_ 




For those of you who are having a had time distinguishing what I am showing... my "pointer" toenail is flipped up like a car hood.  The week before this I played some pick up b-ball with some friends and ended up with a blood blister under this toe.  Ended up popping the blister on accident by pressing too hard on the toe nail while I was watchin' a movie.  Thankfully I didn't bleed like hell when I ripped off the nail (what you are seeing here).  Hope I didn't gross you out too much.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I gettin the fun in posting pics 

OMG, not drunk picture :amazed



In ur pics, makin short appearences


----------



## Misa (Apr 8, 2007)

Alrighty here is a pic of m...


*Spoiler*: __ 







m..y socks 

They have bubbles  from the powerpuff girls and chickens on it


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 9, 2007)

​


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _So I pulled the stupid bitch by her nappy ass weave_ 











maybe I already posted this, I don't really give a shit


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

To appease Teh Casyle:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Pokemon stickers FTW!






*Spoiler*: __ 




Please note the pwnsome dagger in the background to my right


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Since you got a couple with us together, here are some by ourselves. 'Cause, y'know, I wasn't glued to her shoulder the whole time. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

Not that anyone gives a shit, but apparently people forgot what I look like.  I give you, pictures from my trip to Colorado with my ex-GF's family!  

These are three years old now, or almost that.  I was a wee lad of 21.


*Spoiler*: __ 





This is on the way into the mountains.  We stopped at a campgrounds to sleep one night.  This is the next morning at breakfast.  Pictured are myself, my ex, her mom (adopted), and her niece (my old roommate's daughter).





*Spoiler*: __ 





Doing laundry, mother fucker, so back the fuck off!  





*Spoiler*: __ 





Taking a break on a hike.  I must be a closet p*d*p****.  My ex-GF is 19 here, I swear.  She's just 4'11" and about 85 lbs.  





*Spoiler*: __ 





Trying to take a break from the damn camera.  Fuck, they found me.  





*Spoiler*: __ 





Fuck, Colorado is cold.  And damn, I look young.




And since I never posted them in here, here's a link to my most recent pics from this summer:

Some pics of me from my Summer Photo Thread


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2007)

screw it i'll post it in here too
for dawn <3



goes back to the BH


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2007)

Yadadadiggamahninja?


I go clubbing every weekend, one of the many pics


Did i post this pic already? (i forget)


----------



## jkingler (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know whether or not I've already posted this picture, but in case I haven't:



That's about 2 months ago, before I got back to doing pullups (and being in decent shape ) but it's my most recent.


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 10, 2007)

Oi oi oi here is a backaish pic of me.....JES is included in the background  .


----------



## _allismine_ (Apr 10, 2007)

I love you guys too much not ta post here. XD


----------



## vervex (Apr 10, 2007)

Makes literally years I didn't show my face in here...
Here's me tonight, a bit tired, undress hair 
With pajama... of course.


----------



## blackbird_9 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ummm.... This would take too long to explain... (I'm in the window)


My funeral


Whiskey faded, mint blood bled, hotel room jaded, prostitutes dead...


The only time you will EVER see me in abecrombie


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 11, 2007)

my glasses. Yeah, I look retarded here.


----------



## Kakashi_Love inactive (Apr 11, 2007)

My pic.


----------



## Sean (Apr 11, 2007)

Growl!


----------



## metronomy (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Bubbles (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe my thoughts here are "where is my hairbrush?"

I don't know why I posted this, it's really quite random


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, just a couple of stupid pics for... I have no idea what reason.


----------



## nat (Apr 13, 2007)

posting for the first time in here..



prom girls.. ^^" I'm the one on the left


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2007)

asdfasdfasdf


----------



## Satu (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't laugh.


My friend Amy and I.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Me and my brother.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Haruka (Apr 13, 2007)

Back from Boston, got new shoes and a HAIRCUT666rebel. >.<


*Spoiler*: _Image resize nftw. :|_


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2007)

i was called a liar, by people who think i don't get the WSJ. so this was to prove a point, and hell it's a recent pic  so like i've said before, there will never be a saturday raw release. 

props if you know what my favorite manga/jump are ^_~ and no naruto is not one of them.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 13, 2007)

My latest one 


*Spoiler*: __ 



D:


----------



## blue_duck (Apr 14, 2007)

Bored so here's a couple with the glasses^ ^




*Spoiler*: _up_ 



 Poo check them flyaways lawl...


----------



## Ikanobori (Apr 14, 2007)

Here be me :/
(I apologize, I dunno how to just have the show/hide tags without adding spoiler tags.)

After Christmas Day in NJ


 I'm kinda nervous about posting pictures of myself, so that kinda explains the...'pose'.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 14, 2007)

my other mugen no jyunin print


now if i could only find equally great prints of Oh! Great's work(天上天下)


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2007)

fdafdasfda


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Link removed

That was in september, wipe out all the acne on my chin, and you get the current me xD


----------



## Einstein (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The pic Peak made me take of mahself_ 










*Spoiler*: _And a close-up on my hideous face_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Which one should I use for the yearbook?_


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Apr 14, 2007)

After sleep.


----------



## Sean (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## hanshi (Apr 15, 2007)

Loser Cruisers. My boyfriendo and I, near China Town. URG, I was feeling like crap that day, but it's not too bad.


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 15, 2007)

eh why the hell not


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2007)

Came Out A Little Blurry


Juss got off work in Waikiki


Wat it do.


The Bus


----------



## Mello (Apr 15, 2007)

Ive never posted a picture here before. >.< dont hurt me! 

Thing wrong with this picture: 
I look REALLY pale
I hate it (its the only one I have on my computer that you can see my face)
Im chewing on something (bad habit )
Ugly shirt!
lil brothers head
I dont have photoshop to edit it to make it look better
I look younger than I am


----------



## sikvod00 (Apr 15, 2007)

Enjoying the finer things in life. No, not sex : 
*Spoiler*: __ 







I swear it looks like I was photoshopped into the background but that is no the case...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 15, 2007)

*ANOTHER ONE FROM PROM*
im the middle one


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah , Hey.

It's meh ,




I hope you all love meh .

 Trollzilla


----------



## chaoserver (Apr 16, 2007)

Im only a pretend yankees fan.


Thats what youtubes all about


----------



## hanshi (Apr 16, 2007)

I just trimmed my bangs this morning by myself. It's been a while since I've done anything to my hair myself, so thought I'd take some pictures. Not to mention I actually picked up my straightener in a long while.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 16, 2007)

*HUGE WARNING:**Look at your own risk. It's not pleasant.*

Half zombie state produced by a mass ingestion of alcoholic products


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Allergies+contact lense= Fuk'ED up eyes


----------



## Liengod (Apr 17, 2007)

New specs, no joke.


----------



## Jordy (Apr 17, 2007)

Guess who.. ? God this feels weird after such a long time.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 18, 2007)

Long time since I posted here...


----------



## vervex (Apr 18, 2007)

omg Jessica dyed her hair !

Here is me...


----------



## Voynich (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 18, 2007)

It's Been a Long Long Time coming....

_*It's me...*_


*Prom 04...*


*Profile shot...*


*Blk n white...*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Funlover378 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 19, 2007)

I look so sleepy! Hopefully I also look like a female.


----------



## Angelush (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm just bored waiting for my cuz to pick me up~ So I'm posting couple of pics.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 20, 2007)

Be Nice.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Tyrannosaurus Hives_


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 20, 2007)

There's sumwun posting in blacc 'n' white 

Aka the "No Reznor-no-naughty-pics-for-you-you-pervert-pic


----------



## blackbird_9 (Apr 20, 2007)

Kinda Victoria Secret

I have a lot of dead pictures... I don't know why...

Cabaret weeeee


And to finish off, these are my pre-ballet students. Co Cute!


----------



## Tempstar (Apr 20, 2007)

Until better picture is taken.


----------



## vervex (Apr 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Vervex is provocating!!_ 









*Spoiler*: _Vervex is thinking..._ 









*Spoiler*: _Vervex is LOCA!!!_ 









*Spoiler*: _Vervex is proud of her crazyness!_


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 21, 2007)

payce betches <3


----------



## TFC-Dokebi (Apr 21, 2007)

Me and my neighbors (I was interviewing them for a history assignment):

-I'm the large, red haired woman on the right.. I joke, the old man in the middle..
Whoa, who's that handsome guy on the way right?


----------



## metronomy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _me the asian and my friend matt_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Diamond (Apr 22, 2007)

My Pic:
<---------------------------------------- Avatar  
Probably can't see it to good, but thats for the best


----------



## Kameil (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hmph...........


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 24, 2007)

another of me still with a pink beard


----------



## PandaBot (Apr 24, 2007)

well i guess i have to put my pic here.. i'm so gona regret this...and yes i know my nose is big and that i'm not that good looking...but it's good to be me


----------



## Lord James (Apr 24, 2007)

I have pictures myself way better than this, but I'm gonna share it anyways. This is me behind the steering wheel, imitating the dull-faced Takumi from the anime Initial D. My friends and I think it's funny. xD


*Spoiler*: _Pic_ 





Yes, the driver's seat here is on the right side. D:


----------



## Foxy (Apr 24, 2007)

*this is my first post here. i generally don't like posting pictures of me online, but for some reason i really don't seem to care right now.

*


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Apr 24, 2007)

Me in the middle of a competitve game of Edward 40 Hands


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 24, 2007)

Taken this weekend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2007)

Hay guys, just wanted to let everyone know I'm enjoying my vacation. Here's pictoral proof of my enjoyment:





I'd also like to thank everyone that made it possible! You know who you are.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Sean (Apr 25, 2007)

THEY'RE COMING!



Puberty isn't being very nice to me 


Am I high?


----------



## LeeRocks (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Floatin (Apr 25, 2007)

here goes nothing!


----------



## Liengod (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Micah (Apr 25, 2007)

Check it, got a hair cut


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Happosii (Apr 26, 2007)

Well here be a pic of me..be nice


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont really post here a lot, but here is me myself and this guy lol


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont have the original one left , usually i dont post pics or something like that.... second time here i think  

@Cmx where the hell are you 

Nice pictures jeremy


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 28, 2007)

Hooray for photos!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Apr 28, 2007)

me joining the bandwagon


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## A2ZOMG (Apr 30, 2007)

Oooo, what if this happened instead in the manga arc about recruiting Tsunade?

IMHO, I think I look ugly in that particular picture of me. =P


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are some new pictures


*Spoiler*: __ 




Po-po-posing



More posing (weird look)



DID I JUST SAY MADNESS? DID I SAY BLASPHEMY?



DID SOMEONE JUST SAY MADNESS? CAUSE I THINK I HURD SOMEONE SAY MADNESS



Yes sir, I indeed said this is both madness and blasphemy.



Madness? 



THIS
IS
THE CHATTERBOX!


----------



## nat (Apr 30, 2007)

me and a friend of mine.. I'm the girl


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 30, 2007)

Felt like posting before/after pics.





Yeah. It's amazing what weight-loss, ditching the dorky glasses, and wearing makeup will do, right? >_>



^ Deal with it.


----------



## Floatin (May 1, 2007)

Ready for AX!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## destroy_musick (May 1, 2007)

Go nuts


----------



## De Monies (May 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _i loose at monopoly D_ 






*Spoiler*: _and stuff D_


----------



## Tsuki (May 1, 2007)

Wooooo new picture!

And new sunglasses. ^^


----------



## lupolux (May 1, 2007)

this is how I _feel_ on the inside... does that count?


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (May 1, 2007)

Taken on the webcam, boo-hoo for bad quality
Im wearing a black hoodie, and a chain necklace


----------



## Sean (May 1, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Wooooo new picture!
> 
> And new sunglasses. ^^


It's the Matrix all over again
Nice pic BTW mommy


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 1, 2007)

chibi Tea and cookies!

*Spoiler*: __ 




I was so cute... what happened?


----------



## Kumiko-chan (May 2, 2007)

I cut my hair! Here are two pics of myself.


----------



## Zhongda (May 3, 2007)

Just got some pics from my uni's carnival!


*Spoiler*: _Hiel Hitler!!_ 





Some kids were threatining to douse us with waterballoons =p
I am the guy in the Jubie/Itachi hat







*Spoiler*: _chopah!_ 





I just woke up here, so excuse the ugliness


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2007)

Harold and Kumar go to Party.  Harold and Kumar We running this crap shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Soul Vibe (May 4, 2007)

lol damn dude you have a huge fro

oh how i wish i could grow one...just for kicks.

anyways, me:


----------



## Wolfy (May 4, 2007)




----------



## metronomy (May 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened here.


----------



## Liengod (May 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (May 4, 2007)

New hair:

*Spoiler*: __ 








With Girlfriend:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Ignore random waitress.


----------



## Evi (May 4, 2007)

I hope my pic ain't too bad


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 4, 2007)

BRACE YOURSELF!!!!!


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 4, 2007)

This is the only pic I have for now, don't like it that much. <3


I'm such a camwhore!


----------



## mr_yenz (May 5, 2007)

Haha, I'm supposed to be almost-fifteen.


----------



## Kameil (May 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




My gamer dog....:amazed


----------



## Lady Azura (May 5, 2007)

Bwuahahahahahaha! >:3

*Camwhores with her new camera*


*Spoiler*: _Eww_ 









Why does my arm look so chubby? XDD


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 5, 2007)

Here is more of me, I have to make it bigger so you could see me. :3 



Its too small!


----------



## NinjaM (May 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear I don't look so mean in person. ^_^


----------



## Ray (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

This picture is from a set of ten from a few months before I joined here. Only one member here has seen the pics. I'm only going to bother posting one because I know if I post more than that, I'll have people jumping down my throat for posting "too many pics" even though I've posted like only three since the start of April.


----------



## Ray (May 6, 2007)

Better choice Jessica?


Reposting because I like this one.


----------



## Sogeking (May 6, 2007)

.... >____>

I dunno, I feel like posting here at least once.


----------



## hanshi (May 6, 2007)

This was taken about a month ago, when I bought some new clothes and costume material for my Robin & Karin cosplay (I'm wearing the white collared shirt for Robin's outfit). Sigh.... I want the costume to make itself already. )8

*+ *

I took these last night because I love this shirt, even if it's a plain old boring stripey shirt. And my hair was up, and my bangs were pinned down with a ton of bobby pins. It was really warm that day (and today, as the forecast claims), so it's the way to go. <3


*Spoiler*: _No Bangs?_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Wolfy (May 6, 2007)




----------



## SkankyWonders (May 6, 2007)

Darn! My pics are always small.... 





lol piece sign


----------



## Obito_Mangekyou (May 6, 2007)

Me


----------



## .Naptha (May 6, 2007)

Me.

._.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 7, 2007)




----------



## ShampooNinja (May 7, 2007)

shabba.


----------



## Zillidan-leba (May 7, 2007)

Oh yea its me at the moment I have real sucky pictures but this is the best.


This is alittle old like around 5 months old
OMG I look DRUNK
Note: I have rare moments when acting so uh cool? so if you were to ever see me with my friends I'd be acting real silly


----------



## princessnikkers (May 7, 2007)

this is me 
THink what you want cause i cant change how i look.


----------



## metronomy (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 7, 2007)

wow, that's me. Evil red eye.


----------



## nicoleXcore (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Squee717 (May 8, 2007)

Sure,why not.


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 8, 2007)

Here I am with one of my friends, whoring the cam lol. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm the one on the left 




I seriously don't know why everytime I post a pic, they come out tiny. 

I need help from someone kind!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Squee717 (May 8, 2007)

Eh.One more.


Gah,I look mad again. -.-'


----------



## Ember* (May 9, 2007)

That's me


----------



## CalRahhh (May 9, 2007)

Me looking all serious kinda  



actually, I don't look serious there! time to go back to the drawing board....


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (May 9, 2007)

OMG Fake Bling Bling


I got to show my thight jean to be popular here like Ninamori j/k

OMG he is a monstah believe me 


and me with shaved hair for summer


----------



## Hope (May 9, 2007)

Myself  


Another one..


Last one


Ok they where the nicest one's I could find.. 
Still look like a scruff though but yeh 

Nuff Luff <3


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 9, 2007)

Wasted in the first pic lol


----------



## element_ice (May 9, 2007)

lolz^

much sexier^


----------



## Hope (May 10, 2007)

Yeahh I found more pictures.. 











Nuff Luff <3


----------



## Wolfy (May 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Promises, Promises_ 




My hair looks brown in this picture, but I like how green my eyes came out


----------



## Kyon (May 11, 2007)

LOL WUT. KYON IS BACK TO CAMWHORE MODE? 

It is true. You will look at my ugly mug, you sexy bastards!


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2007)

My webcam sucks, but hey it's better than nothing...right? (right??)


*Spoiler*: __ 




I think I was tired.




*Spoiler*: __ 




The art of air-drying!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes...that is a broken chair.


----------



## Empress (May 12, 2007)

mehhhhhhh.

my pic has done its job, taken out. <3


----------



## furious styles (May 12, 2007)

gettin my logan on, bitches


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 14, 2007)

been awhile-little update from sunny daygo, so-cal
can't wait to show some after pictures when i get back from the motherland 

skin cancer? i did get sun burnt that day 


tool concert was awesome. great seats, great music, hellz yeah


someboady play with me


----------



## StarcloudDriver (May 14, 2007)

Here are myself and Rachel:

also known as SteandRaeKonohaNinjas

link to my myspace page for pics:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 14, 2007)

My current looks. One shot portrait, hence why it turned so gay and a bit out of focus.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2007)

me yesterday:



I got a haircut today,  so I'll post a pic of my new me XD tomorrow or something >__>


edit:muhaha, I just realized you can't see my hairdoo in that pic XD ...whatever


----------



## nimbus16 (May 14, 2007)

Me yesterday


----------



## Flash Step (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Double Arts Sui (May 15, 2007)

Ew. 
If you're not happy with my pic, blame FlashStep for showing me the way to this thread. I did not come here all by myself --- IT'S HIS FAULT, THE SEXY BEAST!



Ye-ep, it's me gone Kyûbi... 

EDIT: Do not touch FlashStep, he's innocent


----------



## Lullaby (May 15, 2007)

Me today 

gone


----------



## Everlong (May 15, 2007)

in ur chatterbox, gracing you with a picture of my looking like a badass hell yeah, son


----------



## Charlie (May 15, 2007)

L sadly returns to NF with new photoshop techniques~


It's almost similar to my sig haha
always the same jacket +__+


----------



## The Scenester (May 15, 2007)

*roar roar roar* 
*uses old nick*

the scen 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*will post more pics later* :33333


----------



## Yudachi (May 15, 2007)

I know it's a bit gay and old, like when I was 14 or 15.


----------



## Kameil (May 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Im disturbed and don't like the look of things....


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 16, 2007)

Been a while since I was last here.

Anyway, my aunt finally gave birth to my first cousin EVA!  I'm very excited to now have a cousin, and I wanted to share some pics of him.  His name is Rob.


*Spoiler*: __ 











And in case you're wondering, his health is doing much better now.


----------



## metronomy (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Liengod (May 17, 2007)

I miss my hair.


----------



## Crisco (May 18, 2007)

HAI GAIZ 
I can't believe I've been in these forums for over 3 years now >.>

Thought I'd post here at least once 


It's like a year old but I don't look much different from now.. i think


----------



## Wolfy (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 19, 2007)

Some new pictures!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ramen_Chick (May 19, 2007)

morning! just thought I'd post my piccy v.v. 

I think this one is cool because it looks like im standing on the water D: thats Chakra control bishs!

Dimezanime18: I seen that video in your sig before... actually a few days ago.... I couldn't believe it..... lol what a retarded mother... ><


----------



## Beau Logan (May 19, 2007)

This is me "SeRIOus" face. 

My bed looks so comfy right now...


----------



## Ray (May 19, 2007)

They caught me with a smile


----------



## nicoleXcore (May 19, 2007)

[SPOILER="hello Nikki" is my myspace name]

[/SPOILER]


----------



## minori (May 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _me_ 





and earlier with shorter hair (for Kira Izuru cosplay ^^ )


----------



## Moritsune (May 20, 2007)

first suit I've worn since I was around 5 or 6.........


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (May 20, 2007)

I got some glasses =P


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 21, 2007)

pics


----------



## Akatora (May 21, 2007)

Me holding back a laugh:



Same picture with a few add effect's on a Card 




For a more normal Picture:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 21, 2007)

too much make-up and a cute dog


----------



## xX♥Bern (May 21, 2007)

Me:


----------



## The Scenester (May 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 







yesh, I collect swords =D better beware cause I'm a bad bad girl 



fear the killing glare >.O (that pic is disturbing xD)


----------



## Jordy (May 22, 2007)

Crossing the street in Osaka, near Shin-Osaka station.

 My girlfriend and I at the "green train", this should be something famous in Tokyo. Well, we have been told that by a local friend. Oh and the bags.. We've been walking around with more and more everyday, not buying anything in Japan is something fairly impossible.


----------



## Lady Azura (May 22, 2007)

I CUT MY HAIR!


*Spoiler*: _Before_ 










*Spoiler*: _After/Today/Right this second_ 









Do I look better with short hair or long hair?


----------



## sel (May 23, 2007)

Vanished! x


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 24, 2007)

sick face cool lighting



giant bottle of water



the one taking the picture


----------



## .Naptha (May 25, 2007)

Got a hair cut. Makes me look a lot younger. 

I'm still deciding if that's a good thing or not.



Link instead = this


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 25, 2007)

some of my new jutsu's

puppy eyes no jutsu


party no jutsu


seriously though, new haircut and trying out some of me seldomly used clothes (I have a heap of them) not that I'll post most of them (just the "party" pic where I just goofed around, man I hate that tie...) 


sexy no jutsu (for teh ladies)

*Spoiler*: __ 




ha! no freakin way! 




p.s if they colours are fucked up, it's because my screen is (it's all purple)


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 25, 2007)

I made this thingy : 




Yes, that's all me.


----------



## vervex (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Haruka (May 26, 2007)

welcomebak haruka <3 [/emo]


----------



## delirium (May 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ever wondered what a mod looks like? The vile creatures. Beware as you click_


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

so, new stuff from me


*Spoiler*: _here it is_ 














OBEY ME


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (May 26, 2007)

The only one I found of myself where I didn't look completely stupid


----------



## Caso (May 26, 2007)

Ohh it was a long time ago, here are some amature photos 
Dont forget to visit my webpage at Link removed (sry but in Swedish)


----------



## Chibi-Usa (May 26, 2007)

I haven't posted a pic up in sooo long. 

Well, here it is:


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

Some disney land pictars

i rided that horse good


perfect emo pictar. the back of me and my friends head just a hint of the arm being used to take the picture. Myspace masterpiece. 


perhaps the pinnacle of myspace angle. Upside down, not showing the face, and its not even me. Brilliant myspaceness


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 26, 2007)

*Me as Venom*


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2007)

Because I can, damn it.


----------



## Heroin (May 27, 2007)

umm cam crazy..


----------



## Jason (May 27, 2007)

:3


----------



## metronomy (May 27, 2007)




----------



## kidloco (May 27, 2007)

a pic fron me fron 4 years ago

  sorry not new for now


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 27, 2007)

TARD.BIZ





GHOSTWOMANFACE





GNOMEMAN!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Kameil (May 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




This fucker must be out of his mind taking a break from Pokemon Diamond to play his red....





*Spoiler*: __ 




I just woke up....-________-


----------



## Arwenchan (May 28, 2007)

These are for Rez~I know your bday was ages ago ;_; and i promised these pictures ages ago, BUT IM REALLY LAZY~SO SORRY!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kalimah (May 28, 2007)

it be me...


----------



## sel (May 28, 2007)

Vanished! x


----------



## escamoh (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _my day at the beach_ 







Erect nipples



derek baptizes cody, a true frame of beauty


----------



## //KirA.~ (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Wolfy (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Daito Nosniv (May 29, 2007)

I guess this is what i look like:



Ugly huh?

I just got a hair cut too.


----------



## Floatin (May 29, 2007)

this was a long time ago



chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Captain Gir (May 29, 2007)

I havent done this in a while.....but;






IM GOING TO HAVE GRADUATION PICTURES SOON!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (May 30, 2007)




----------



## troublesum-chan (May 30, 2007)

x3                meep


----------



## Shirozaki (May 30, 2007)

So fugly


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 31, 2007)

Well.. me today..


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 31, 2007)

Here I be:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I like this one alot. Took a while to get a pic that I liked for my myspace profile.

[/URL]

I think I'm wearing a little eye-liner, but you can hardly tell. Me and my mom were having fun. This was back when we were in the process of moving, so that's why the walls and everything look so white and empty.

I always looks so un-enthusiastic in my pictures, but that's because I'm attempting to look serias.



Old picture from way back in 8th grade. LOL my face.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 31, 2007)

Windy day! wow, my hairs gotten long.


----------



## Angelush (May 31, 2007)

hey guys~ hvn't been here for a while~ but i feel like posting some pics up~kinda bit hyper right now since i went mad shopping yesterday~ bought 5 dresses,2coats and shoes! so much fun! XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlie (Jun 1, 2007)

White.


----------



## Yups (Jun 1, 2007)

meh...


----------



## Bronwen (Jun 2, 2007)

XDDD Please go easy on me. 


*Spoiler*: _Nobody will ever mistake me for a boy now right? *tears* right?_ 



My friend took a picture of me and even though my hair was a mess and I do look like I just came out of something...haha.


My crappy photography skills are revealed! But don't worry, I'll remedy that soon enough. I have slight makeup on. It's recent of course.


----------



## basiK (Jun 2, 2007)

My hair grows fast :I
About 8 weeks ago


now


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2007)

Well I need to throw in my own contributions 

Bordem series...





With Sunglasses


Winter at Central Park


----------



## Near (Jun 2, 2007)

New, yeah, I dont know. I am going for the gatsu look. *gets back to exercising*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kidloco (Jun 3, 2007)

new pics of myslef just today i get the pic

im little hurry soo is see furry lol


----------



## A.U.X.I.L.A.R.Y (Jun 3, 2007)

[/IMG]

There you have it.


----------



## A.U.X.I.L.A.R.Y (Jun 3, 2007)

Envy said:


> And...
> 
> Setoshi says:
> "This is what Setoshi has for breakfest"



So there are hot girls here...I was beginning to think...

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Slavemaker (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm radiating..


----------



## Kyon (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 4, 2007)

*Me as Venom 2*


----------



## vervex (Jun 4, 2007)

Blah blah blah


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Back again._ 






Me with my boyfriend, Dustin, on my 22nd birthday. 


A club event I went to 2 months ago.


MY NEW HAIRCUT!!! I'm going to put platinum blonde streaks in it soon! 

Other than that, I've been quite out of the loop lately because of work and school. :\


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Oh yeah, here are photo works I've done so far. This is the reason why I've been M.I.A. from the forum lol._ 




















If you want to see more of my work that I did for class projects, go visit my portfolio on Myspace ahahah.



I REALLY need to start up my own site.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Nee-Chan (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh, I'm kind of ugly but.. I'll put pics up anyway, just 'cause I'm stupid like that xDD


*Spoiler*: __ 




Me in my God hat ^^ Lol


My friend Elishia and I


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _My vampire teeth_


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 7, 2007)

A few more pics


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jun 7, 2007)

holy fucking shirt.


----------



## Chidori Tomoyo (Jun 8, 2007)

eh... just a few pic ^^;;;

i look retarded i know. save the snide remarks


*Spoiler*: __ 




me and Crookshanks (my cat, obviously)


i better wipe that smirk off my face, eh?


----------



## Yume (Jun 8, 2007)

old


old


old


fat


----------



## Squigi (Jun 8, 2007)

^
you look like the type to go out a lot, and go to clubs and parties. You don't look like the type to register at an anime forums called Naruto Forums and post here. O_o;; 
Why is it that I'm skeptical about you? I dont see one anime poster or wall scroll in the room D=

anywayz heres me: I posted this at another thread but since I know this thread existed a few minutes ago... here I am =P

well, heres uhh me trying to look sexy lmao


and normal me =P (a year old)


and recent me (shot a few days ago)


----------



## Charlie (Jun 8, 2007)

i dunno


----------



## RodMack (Jun 8, 2007)

Been quite a while since I was here.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 10, 2007)

lol pig tails


----------



## RugerRell (Jun 11, 2007)

I wonder how many women would trade their lives with that tropicana carton. The answer got to be in the millions


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 11, 2007)

Some photoshop's, rather old i might add.


Just for fun, just for fun


----------



## Mugen X (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 11, 2007)

uhm me


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's a pair of slightly old pics I took for the yearbook <.<
I feel kinda attentionwhory today, thus I post them here
The pictures are black and white *not* because I got a cheap as webcam and I'm to lazy to scan anything, but because I think black and white is more stylish. Really. Seriously


----------



## kidloco (Jun 11, 2007)

^_^;


well fangirl want me some pic well there are 

aloha (my hair is like that always lol and more never have the same type lol is crazy like me lol)



my crazy smile lol

i think

really ni idea lol



and yeah not t shirt like always i am in my hosue


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 11, 2007)

Me and my kitteh.


----------



## pancake (Jun 11, 2007)

O_O


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Because I'm in a camwhoring mood :)_ 





Taken around Halloween. I was a pilot lady, wearing my boyfriend's hat.


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jun 12, 2007)

Because I'm bored these days.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2007)

Me 2... One more pic


----------



## Slavemaker (Jun 12, 2007)

Slightly devious. Note the headphones  



Me and my fender, attempting to be a rockstar


----------



## Criminalbaby (Jun 14, 2007)

YoZ guys n' girls   I decided to up some pics 2 :> 


The next pic has been shot  after a laaarge meal in Mc Donalds where we're standing in front of, I'm the guy to the left :>


The weather was good :> And that's just one week ago 



And that one is before I cut my fuckin' hair. It was the first January 2007 and one of the funniest evenings in my life


----------



## Ida (Jun 15, 2007)

-----------


----------



## sel (Jun 15, 2007)

Whoopsie Daisy


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 16, 2007)

My DC just started working, so I've got some more.


*Spoiler*: _March Break_ 




I look like a goof because this is before I got my hair cut. I'm the one on the right.





*Spoiler*: _Soapbox Durby_ 




This is the most recent picture taken of me, since it was taken on Tuesday. I had war paint on my face.


----------



## Unikkoinen (Jun 16, 2007)

I graduated. Yaaay!




And yes, we all hate that cap...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 16, 2007)

i got a haircut >< i look so loli


----------



## Asuma (Jun 17, 2007)

Fear the ultimate shining hands in darkness!


----------



## Konoha (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## sel (Jun 17, 2007)

Shoop da woop



Im in middle


----------



## Heida (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Soul Ragnarok (Jun 18, 2007)

wow,a lot of people DO post here
here is me


----------



## The Aftermath (Jun 18, 2007)

[1]

[2]


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2007)

made a pic while at school D:



And this here especially for suz because she wants to mock be about my low body weight 

Hay look i'm an anorexic guy (my arm isn't short, it's the perspective  . Also, I had to use my left hand because i had to click the mousebutton with my wooden sword from that distance  )


----------



## furious styles (Jun 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _one for the road_


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2007)

Back from school:


----------



## .Reiko (Jun 20, 2007)

lol remind my of Light from Death Note

Here is me


yes >.< so sad.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Should I cut my hair?_


----------



## legan (Jun 20, 2007)

I miss the hat ;_;


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 20, 2007)

I recieved my diploma and i still cant spell for shit *thanks america*



edit: im in the middle if you couldnt notice


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 20, 2007)

Back from my cousin's wedding:


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2007)

So I bought some stuff for the Sports week.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jun 22, 2007)

I was feeling kind of camwhore-ish today, so I took a few pictures. 


*Spoiler*: _Pictures!_ 













Meh... I think I like the second one the most. :/


----------



## Kameil (Jun 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




FUCK YEAH SKOOL'S OVER 





*Spoiler*: __ 




NAOW OFF TO SLEEP


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _samurai pedobear!!!_


----------



## Dynamo (Jun 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




These photos are old.. I'm currently blonde. My hair style is almost the same, though. Only a bit longer.
I'm trying to grow my hair out.. x_x


----------



## Yume (Jun 24, 2007)

before all the drinking 

after... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FifiLynn (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't posted in awhile, err I dyed my hair black so no platinum no mo-


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

Sleeptime for the one they call Pedo.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 26, 2007)

I look short(er) here... i won't be cutting my hair till uni starts!



*Spoiler*: __ 




mmm dirty mirror




Birthday card Candy-chan sent me a few months back <3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 26, 2007)

...wanna see sumthin scary? Then click


*Spoiler*: __ 




.....Didja miss me?

sunburn pics

*Spoiler*: __ 









and that is my skin color where my bathing suit straps were, not a bra.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jun 26, 2007)

Me.. Nothing special


----------



## Frambuesa (Jun 26, 2007)

no one knows me here in TCB, but who cares XD!!

*copypasting*

me and a friend:

*Spoiler*: __ 




me = left one




LOL: 


with a friend again (my best friend): 

*HUGE* me


----------



## Venomous_Fang (Jun 27, 2007)

Who knows:


After the mall, sitting at the comp:


Acting all boxerish:


Kix T-shirt:


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

Grad was yesterdayy. <3

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm the second one from the left. Don't we all look beautiful?


----------



## Seon (Jun 27, 2007)

*me me me me me me me me k?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]






*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 28, 2007)

I pretty much got a style revamp today, got my hair cut and got some new clothes. 
:3


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## metronomy (Jun 29, 2007)

why am i wearing sunglasses indoors? twat.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 29, 2007)

I was wearing my brother's uniform


----------



## Freiza (Jun 29, 2007)

old ass pix...wish i had a new cam.


----------



## Homura (Jun 30, 2007)

Yay...


----------



## jayse (Jun 30, 2007)

here's some photos stolen from my myspace

*Spoiler*: __ 



don't mind the toilet roll!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



typical myspace bathroom


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a picture, ooh


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 1, 2007)

My current myspace picture


----------



## Recal (Jul 1, 2007)

A few photos of my good self...

Me meeting Rammstein.  Yes they are as mental as everyone thinks. I look quite the mess because, obviously, I've just been to a gig. 



Me on the far right with the blue hair.  Don't go out to the club nights much anymore.  The scene is dying on its arse.



Fear not, though! I'm neither goth, nor emo.  I'm a normal, lazy uni student who just likes to dick about and be silly. Me at the back with a couple of mates:


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Jul 1, 2007)

Guitar love.


----------



## sikvod00 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _sikvod00 revealed!_ 




Love these pants so much: 


Chillin' at Chili's.


Yo...


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 1, 2007)

well its been a while since my last post here


----------



## Constantine (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 2, 2007)

Its not been a while, but Im gonna post them again.  

Me..........


O'rly ?


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 2, 2007)

That's me, sleeping.


----------



## enkie (Jul 2, 2007)

Random collection of pics...
With a friend at a formal event.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Me (left), one of my best friends (right).

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just me


----------



## Freiza (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _for those that hate_ 



What's UP!!!?​






*Spoiler*: _HE's A TROLL!!!!! :notrust_ 



Oh RLY??​


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 2, 2007)

The morning of the Ottawa trip. This was taken at 6:00 in the morning so we don't look that lively.
*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm the third one from the left/the one in the middle.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 3, 2007)

this is me


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 4, 2007)

Well here are some "normal" pictures for you all to enjoy.  This was from my last trip to the beach with some friends of mine.  


*Spoiler*: _Only a couple more pounds to go..._ 




Yey! I lost 20 pounds! Comments from the ladies would be appreciated.  As for my comment on this picture... damn it is bright on the white sandy beaches!

Now if I could only lose another 20 to get the coveted six pack...




*Spoiler*: _Walking out to the beach_ 




Not in this picture... my friends are not too patient for pictures...




*Spoiler*: _Group Photo_ 




Note I am the tall one on the right.  Too bad Jeff didn't play along with the rest of us.... oh well.




*Spoiler*: _Alligator Alley… actually I don’t know_ 




Again I am the guy on the right… look a bit taller in this one, ‘ey?  I guess perspective and the fact that the ground isn’t sloping downward gives a more accurate height comparison.  Oh yeah, there was an alligator some 20 feet away (~6 meters) that is off camera... cool huh?




And for those of you who are bathhouse members... here are some of the “naughtier” pictures from my trip.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Hope (Jul 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Recent ones of me.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice pics here

This is me


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## geG (Jul 5, 2007)

This is me in 2004 when I had a working camera.


This is me today when I finally got the damn digital camera to work again.


And this just for the hell of it.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jul 6, 2007)

*Funnycrowz*

​
Pic is from yesterday's business trip to Taroudant, a village in Morocco where there are some good real estate opportunities, after 4 hours driving we finally arrive at the Kasbah


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 6, 2007)

wow, it's been awhile, but i'm back from the motherland.

not sure i want to try playing this one 


our old fashion mode of transportation is still in use. the raft will never get old  


and the updated me


huzzaaah!


----------



## Haruka (Jul 6, 2007)

OH CRAP I DELETED THE WRONG POST
OMRFGAHKSFHASKHASKJAFS:"sfajk;asFJKASF:LJASF NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo. T___________________________________________T

Well my Rinali cosplay. :3

I'm not done yet, so blarg. 

*Spoiler*: _pictars_


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 7, 2007)

brucelee..I am not. 



A wee bit tipsy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Jul 8, 2007)

ASD.


----------



## docterjoy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _moi!_ 



Me last year

Me in graduation


----------



## Katie Atome (Jul 8, 2007)

Be aware !! x3






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tgre (Jul 8, 2007)

im bored...this will get deleted soon due to my insecurity as well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



nuh-uh




might as well:


*Spoiler*: __ 



too late




lol@shirt.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jul 9, 2007)

Took this yesterday.


*Spoiler*: _BLACK AND WHITE FTW!_ 









^-^

I like my sunglasses.


----------



## Yume (Jul 9, 2007)

gah! :amazed 





geek.


----------



## sikvod00 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, my pose is pretty stiff in this pic. Dunno why... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Ketchups (Jul 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Yondaime ftw  That was when I was like...3/4. We still go to that beach, although that playground is gone


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 10, 2007)

holy crap!!! Temari91 is here..... are you sure you wanna click, im ugly 
*Spoiler*: __ 




LOL im black​
*Spoiler*: __ 



im a man







<^o^'> W00t!


----------



## mocaxbeans (Jul 11, 2007)

Be aware.. It's Me.


----------



## SkankyWonders (Jul 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



me and my friend, I look suprised lol​



I'm the one of the left.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2007)

*My day @ Universal Studios*


----------



## Haruka (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol sop look at that looooooser~ >.<


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jul 13, 2007)

Meeeeeee!:


----------



## Lover Boy (Jul 16, 2007)

Here ya go



If you're wondering, yes I am young


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

lol
me drunk last night



lol


----------



## Haruka (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol I tried to be all artsy and emo. And look at that loser. xD Laugh at me alllllllllll you want T___T

P.S.
This is the only body shot I will ever take. :3


----------



## Liengod (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 16, 2007)

i tried to look more my age this time :3
here ya go, the face behind the fail


----------



## Homura (Jul 17, 2007)

woo! More of me!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2007)

All White at a party

Me and my friend reading how to mix the drinks

Party Again

Me chillin

Chillin again


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jul 18, 2007)

Me ...


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 18, 2007)

Me Smileing

You should see me when I had my haircut (a short fade) I look so much better. but I dont think I have a picture of that

Sorry if the pic are to big. I dont know how to make them smaller


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _i see this as really creepy_ 









my hair is poofalicious these days


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 18, 2007)

Me on the Great Wall of Beijing (China)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yup


Is it just me or does my arm seem a little bit too skinny in this pic? :/ :


Yup yup


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

hey ladies hit me up


----------



## Haruka (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol sop I finally cleaned up the pics I took of me practicing for the rave tommorow, so here, i'm glowstringing.  I'm doing arm wraps because they look cool! 
You can barely make out my face lol. xD I tried bringing up the resolution as much as I could.


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 20, 2007)

I finally got my graduation pictures back. <3

*Spoiler*: __ 




Two of my three best friends. <3 I'm the one in the middle.




*Spoiler*: __ 




One of my "brothers". I'm the girl. Duh. XP




*Spoiler*: __ 




Self-explanatory. XD I'm on the far left.


----------



## Freija (Jul 20, 2007)

might aswell post it here


----------



## Spooksies (Jul 20, 2007)

bit of an old pic, and I look a lil decrepid, but hey, pics a pic


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jul 21, 2007)

lol fuckin fear me....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shut the fuck up and sit down cause this is my Pokemon Binder where I keep all my fucking cards I have all original 150. Bow you bitches bow and for once Im wearing my glasses....


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jul 21, 2007)

A new pic of me. Taken yesterday.


----------



## MediaStar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hot damn there are some sexy people in here...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 22, 2007)

Some pictures from "Sensation Black", a dance event.
Me and my little brother

My little brother a friend and me. (im the one in the middle)


----------



## jaredknight (Jul 22, 2007)

*pic of me*

here's me


----------



## whitecrowz (Jul 23, 2007)

*Here's a pic of me (blue jeans) and a friend (black t shirt) playing SF III 3S
Translation of the text : "kukukuku, you don't know sh*t..."*

​


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 23, 2007)

This is a pic taken next to my house. And no, my cat's eyes aren't photoshopped...


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jul 24, 2007)

Me!! taken yesterday!! ^^


----------



## Hope (Jul 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _On last day of school 20th july 07_ 





I'm on the right.



On the left.


----------



## Zerolok (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, so I haven't been on NF for months and months, so I decided to refresh everyone's memory of who I am...

Me in a suit. It's a rare occasion.


Nyc is fun, and only 40 minutes away. We always go chill or bike/board there.


I like pictures of my feet more than my face


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Kyon (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SSJLance (Jul 25, 2007)

This picture was taken a couple of months ago, but whatever, it's one of my more recent pictures.



These were taken from my recent trip to Japan.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jul 25, 2007)

Old picture.

Because I have an irrational hatred of cameras.

And because the other link was broken, and I don't know if anyone even saw this one yet. XD


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2007)

i greatly regret this
greatly


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ugg Well Here are some random pictures of me lookin myspacey.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 26, 2007)

Some old random pictures I found on my hard drive. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Squee717 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

i drew this in about 3 mins
im sorry it sucks
but i took a pic of it
it says " imma getcha"

here she is, our lord and savior, BECKY


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jul 28, 2007)

Of me today, I have another that I might post. 

lol frizz.


----------



## ninhoic (Jul 28, 2007)

I dont really have a lot of pictures of me but i found a few...

from a month ago


me now

I hate my hair right now...too short


----------



## Liengod (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2007)

Should I grow a beard? 




I'm too afraid of changes though


----------



## DragonBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

me at this weekends gunshow holding my new AA15


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2007)

In case people are wondering where I was this summer, here are four pics of... me.









Obviously I really like those penguin lounge pants.  In fact, I"m wearing them now.


----------



## Squee717 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Carly (Jul 30, 2007)

I really doubt the girl above me watches Naruto. lol. 

Mine.


Yes i know im hideous.


----------



## Arwenchan (Jul 31, 2007)

So, this is the people I work with everyday. 90% = Girls. And all of them are realllly gorgeous. Or, most of them(I feel like trash compared). We need more boys to our department. I'm in this photo too, but i rather not say where.

And btw, these are jail-bait girls for you americans, all under the age of 18 

Really, there should be more guys at work >_>
Picture; 43 people.
Total guys; 13. (well more like 12, since one is gay)
Total girls; 30.


----------



## Liengod (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Freija (Aug 2, 2007)

From Arvika


Drunk Peter (PETER YOU DAMN BITCH SMILE IN ATLEAST ONE PIC!) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL DELETED




Filleh's pee'd down tent  (lol it was so fun XD) 

His tent when i was done with it(when we went home 

Safe sex people!!! 

My *new* shoes


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I think I need a haircut :S_


----------



## XxShadowxX (Aug 3, 2007)

Shitty angle and a bad camera make for a not so flattering pic =D



Also, do I look like Andy Samberg? =/ I've been told I do, twice now.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Aug 3, 2007)

good day motherfuckers



i'm in the green tie, camwhoring myself a goddamn aneurysm.


----------



## Sanada (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello there  :]


----------



## Yume (Aug 4, 2007)

almost drunk?








fake.


----------



## Spica (Aug 6, 2007)

Moi.


----------



## Ketchups (Aug 6, 2007)

Got a sunburn yesterday, so that maked me sad.  



But then I thought about going on vacation in three days, so that maked me happy.  



Btw, I like bread.


----------



## Kaiwai (Aug 7, 2007)

lol deleted

:rofl


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 










......


----------



## Olette (Aug 8, 2007)

My avatar, full picture xD
And yeah its me D:


----------



## Hio (Aug 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ I HAET MAKE UP! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW_ 




It make'd me look so old D8!!!!! THEY THINKS BLUE IS NATURAL?! D8 But enjoy C:


----------



## Uzamaki__Naruto (Aug 11, 2007)

*do i look like naruto?*

ok look i bet with my friend on 15$ that i don't look like naruto if 30 ppl said that im look like naruto so i give him the money but if 30 ppl said that i dont look like naruto so i take the money =)) (sorry for my english T_T)


ok that's me =)



and that;s naruto >_>


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2007)

My friend IM'd me about an item of epic proportions. I journeyed long and close to the local vendor to acquire it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



poop




This is my "ABAP" face


*Spoiler*: __ 



poop


----------



## Normalize (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's me. That's my friend Jaryd in the background.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 12, 2007)

Ya boy at a track meet bout 2 years ago (lol, yea I forgot to shave/trim that day):



Chillin:


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 12, 2007)

i shut it in a car door last month


----------



## minori (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't taken pics of myself for a long time (which is only a good thing xD ). I feel I'm looking older than I used to. .___. 


*Spoiler*: _me!_


----------



## sel (Aug 13, 2007)

Whoopsie Daisy


----------



## Haruka (Aug 13, 2007)

Hay guess what? I finally finished my Linalee cosplay!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Took me waaaaaaaaaaaaay to long than it should have taken meh. .___.
Well don't worry worry about meh eyes, I didn't like dem. T____T


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2007)

Felt like being a camwhore last night. This was the result:

*Spoiler*: _BEWARE_


----------



## Neji (Aug 14, 2007)

me


----------



## Dave (Aug 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





here is original pic


and here is what i did to it



and


----------



## troublesum-chan (Aug 14, 2007)

YOU WANT MOAR FUGLEE?

back at the hotel after luau

lol caska smile (for all you berserk fans <3)

clean beaches? NO WAY

xD

best sign 8)

close second


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 14, 2007)

@LOS - I SEE YOU LURKING! D:



*Spoiler*: _THIS JUST IN! LA loves to camwhore D_ 





 - Why does my arm look so small? O_o
















I do believe that's enough camwhoring for today.

All of them were taken in my sister's room since I'm horrible at taking my own pictures... so SHE took them. xP


----------



## jake102 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## whitecrowz (Aug 14, 2007)

A pic that I modified with a software; the result is "a-ha"ous:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## ZoeZoe (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sikvod00 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 17, 2007)

these are really creepy


----------



## Niaya (Aug 18, 2007)

I show more picture here if gentlemen are so kind to put more picture here


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 19, 2007)

Me and my girl


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

I haven't posted here in a long time!  Here are some pics from some of the cooler things I've done in the past couple of months...


*Spoiler*: _My London Vacation_ 




Here I am on top of St. Peter?s Cathedral checking out London
Me and Big Ben
Giant sculptures are kick ass!
My brother and I enjoying a pint (collectively).  Guess who?s younger?




*Spoiler*: _Chillin with the co-workers_ 




Daniel wanted a picture of the Decatur Boys
Playing a good game of ?beach? volley ball
Half of Daniel is sleeping and the asian half takes advantage of the situation?
I so wanted to spike that ball? too bad I cannot jump >.<




*Spoiler*: _Visiting Uncle Jack in Tennessee_ 




When in Nashville?
What would have you done in this situation?  I?m holding Daniel up there.
So much Wisky, so many witnesses? damn
Cool group picture if I must say so myself




*Spoiler*: _25th birthday bash!_ 




Yeay I?m 25! Can you find a more appropriate birthday shirt?
I?ll of the buds from work
Down Liston, down!
All of my co-workers in my old division
Kyla is the best!




*Spoiler*: _Second time water skiing!_ 




Some eye candy for you women out there
That had to hurt?
My first time up on skis, w00t!
Knee boarding is fun! Now if I can only catch air without eating river?



For those of you with facebook,  should work *crosses fingers* and those of you who are not members of that community... I have no idea... but go ahead and try... the laugh you will get is totally worth the attempt.

*Spoiler*: _Back story of the video linked above_ 



OK, earlier in the evening when I tried to dive out of the boat, I ended up moving the boat 10 feet back giving the cartoon appearance of just hanging there and then completing the perfect belly-flop.  Sadly we did not catch this on video so after Daniel was finished skiing we decided to recreate that event?


----------



## Niaya (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 20, 2007)

its been a while....


----------



## Dean Ruborn (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Pics


----------



## vervex (Aug 21, 2007)

Now serious side of Vervex 




And a super combo of the greatest pics


----------



## darkstar_deception (Aug 21, 2007)

this is me


----------



## Akira Hamasaki (Aug 22, 2007)

me. well. Just imagine blonde hair now.


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2007)

blenderites assemble

clarine made me 


*Spoiler*: __ 





such a funny face....


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay pictah insert :


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2007)

blenderites assemble

i are doing the susano


----------



## Neji (Aug 24, 2007)

just because everyone else did it lol


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't have any pictures of myself saved on my computer. So this is me at 5:00 am before I leave for school aboout 5 minutes after I got out of the shower.

...It's not very glorious, I admit. But I'll be damned if I'll miss vital trend whoring.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibino (Aug 24, 2007)

Well it's time to reveal myself then...

*Blenderites assemble*


I'm smokin!!!



Again!!!


----------



## Goodfellow (Aug 24, 2007)

*Blenderites assemble*


*Spoiler*: __ 




School took the fun out of me, sorry.


----------



## kidloco (Aug 24, 2007)

Blenderites Assemble


*Spoiler*: __ 



 old pics of me 





     (very old ones)


----------



## SharinGod (Aug 24, 2007)

meh.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 24, 2007)

the only pic I have atm....


----------



## Sasori (Aug 24, 2007)

Blenderites Assemble


*Spoiler*: _Coming back from an anime convention_


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 24, 2007)

blenderites assemble


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 24, 2007)

There


----------



## Lilith (Aug 24, 2007)

assamble ?


----------



## Niaya (Aug 24, 2007)

One more picture


*Spoiler*: __ 



My sister's little child, he is so cute <3


----------



## geG (Aug 24, 2007)

Blenderites Assemble!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Baby picture!


----------



## Shampoo (Aug 24, 2007)

and no fapping allowed.


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 24, 2007)

*Blenderites Assemble*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _omgz no one is gonna look_ 



yes...i have a bigass squirrel...it's effin awesome




yay...no one knows me :/


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 24, 2007)

*Blenderites assamble!*


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 24, 2007)

Way too late in the evening early in the morning for this, but might as well join in.


*Spoiler*: _Bonderites Assemble_ 




Liked Suz's salute


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2007)

If Geg can do it, so can I. 

And my sister has the camera. 

*Blenderite - Some Assembly Required*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 24, 2007)

Since it was such a hit 


*Spoiler*: __ 





KKCrotch: DOES NOT WANT


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 24, 2007)

meh.......


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd like to join this camwhoring partayyyyy....
I got a haircut and now it's short.


----------



## kidloco (Aug 24, 2007)

blenderite assemble wiht news pics just taking right now


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Aug 25, 2007)

This one is Jenna when she thought Fast Replies are proffesional.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 25, 2007)

These actually aren't of me, Shirozaki [Shiro] asked me to post them for her since she hasn't been around much. She keeps saying she's ugly, but she's cute. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bancy (Aug 25, 2007)

^ Aw, she _is_ cute! :3

I finally found pictures of myself that I like.
It's the first time I'm posting them here, yay. ^___^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 25, 2007)

wow...someone actually wanted more pics 


*Spoiler*: __ 



stupid:


yea...:


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2007)

don't know whats going but might as well







*Spoiler*: _ASS embol ma blondre_


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 25, 2007)

Back from the beach. <3

I didn't realize it when I first saw it, but I look chubby and pale...and just ugly altogether. :/

Oh, and the one to the left of me is MexiNerd, if any of you know her~ 

EDIT


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Hay guys

So I am looking into the camera


Kimi I see you


JESUS CHRIST I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT'S GOING ON


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 26, 2007)

look at the 
invalid box X thingy
im not photogenic as much as i was when i was younger.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Misk (Aug 26, 2007)

I want to camwhore too D:


*Spoiler*: _Forget Individuality =D_


----------



## Niaya (Aug 26, 2007)

With my one of my friend (I'm on the left)


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


>



. . .


----------



## Jannoy (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 26, 2007)

meh...something new....and long needed too


----------



## fxu (Aug 27, 2007)

Is this an all-women forum ?

AM I IN THE RIGHT FORUM ?


OH GAWD .. GIRLSSSS

*shy* *hides*

I would post my pic but I would destroy this forum with such sexyness.


*Spoiler*: __ 






My dog browses the forum with me .. he's always on my desk (yes, desk)


----------



## explosions (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Kirsten (Aug 27, 2007)

DON'T LOOK. LESBIAN! D:

(got mah haircut and colored brown again)











lol, I love you.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think I've done this before.


----------



## tgre (Aug 29, 2007)

asdbgasdhgadsoghpaf'dbgfdg


----------



## kirstyplz (Aug 29, 2007)

Me and my sex face


----------



## Niaya (Aug 29, 2007)

Me as Uchiha Niaya


----------



## gomen (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## blue_duck (Aug 30, 2007)

Not posted a pic in a while. New haircut


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 30, 2007)

I call this one death by exams


----------



## delirium (Aug 31, 2007)

*lol pedophilia*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_0eztAqOpk[/YOUTUBE]

Sir Slick. The man of the hour.​
_Note: audio & video not in sync _


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 1, 2007)

i got a really bad haircut.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2007)

Lol I look younger on that pic but whatever.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Sep 1, 2007)

*HOLY SHIT PEOPLE, MITSUKI WITH GLASSES

AND SHORT HAIR!*​

lol dork



Mitsuki's FAILED impersonation of a cute girl. 

*scurries away*


----------



## vanh (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, that's me. I kept this one only in my PC. It was taken quite 2 weeks ago when I got a new phone. I kept it simply because it looked like I had no eyebrow xDDD I'll keep this one here for a day or so .


*Spoiler*: __ 



***




Mod fuck: *PEK APPROVES* / pek union.
Noob fuck: seto approves / apprentice of pek


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 2, 2007)

lastier begged me to post this, so I am gonna do it ..


*Spoiler*: __ 



******




Mod fuck: *PEK tap'd* / pek union.
Mod fuck: *MORI tap'd* / mori co.


----------



## Lady Azura (Sep 2, 2007)

Haven't camwhored in a while, so here I am. 


*Spoiler*: _Back and blond-er than ever_ 











 What was I _THINKING_?!


----------



## cygnus (Sep 3, 2007)

I was so white until about a week ago. LOOK HOW WHITE I GOT!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

Me last september, yearbook pic.
its kinda fuzzy cuz i took a pic of a pic. i would take more but my phone is broke
​


----------



## Iruka (Sep 3, 2007)

I took these especially for you, NF...



*Spoiler*: _I for real this time..._ 





LOL. I know it's awesome.
Where's my beard? :amazed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Exams went well and I have purdy hair_


----------



## KakaHeishi (Sep 4, 2007)

ohohoh meeee. O.o'


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 6, 2007)

xD 小さくて、楕円形の目。


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Squee717 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow. 'Tis dark in here.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _me and billy, thugs for life_ 









we'll shank you without a second thought. 



rOlLiN' rOlLiN' rOLLiN' AnD wE aIn'T eVeN In A cAr


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think I've posted any of these yet.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2007)

lawl il just post some old pics


*Spoiler*: __ 








these are quite old

now comes the best and most recent known as tree hugger


----------



## Vicious (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres a pic of me that i found lol.


----------



## Denji (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a picture of me from about a year ago (it's still my most recent picture apparently).


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2007)

I fail in looks and photography ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm a n00b...nice to meet you all


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't remember if I posted this before, but please don't shun me. D: A couple of friends said some very lovely stuff to me so I'm feeling pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Danse (Sep 9, 2007)

ok i will post one and only one 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok since this is the only pic i have on my laptop im posting it,  it was taken friday


----------



## Namin? (Sep 9, 2007)

This is one of a few pics that I like because I suck at taking pictures...


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 9, 2007)

My bag is sexy 



P.S. My real picture is on the previous page


----------



## UltraJounin (Sep 11, 2007)

Me after a day of mtn biking


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 12, 2007)

aww I miss the summer days.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Chillin at a party


Tired at camping trip


----------



## Neogenesis (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 13, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## Namin? (Sep 13, 2007)

*Teh Arikoness: *


*This was just when I was high... and with a pretty bad hairdo... *


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Sep 14, 2007)

It's been a while. So new pics I guess. Halo put me up to this.
Pink tips

Blue hair

And I gave in to the temptation of making myself look like Konan.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i smudged my pic, lol


----------



## Squee717 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yech.Crappy quality.


----------



## buff cat (Sep 14, 2007)

over a year old, and taken on a cell phone, but mehhh
say nothing about the eyebrows


----------



## Hibino (Sep 15, 2007)

Me drunk, lol


----------



## Danse (Sep 15, 2007)

Well since i had a few people ask me nicely im going to post another 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Asking nicely dont work for my BH pics


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2007)

*Fap material for Havoc*


*Spoiler*: _Some pics I took before class. Get yourself educated you illiterate bastards. And in case ya'll didn't know, I'm Del. Sasys so the the top left of the pics ^_^_


----------



## Hio (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is mine, and damn Danse you're lovely


----------



## Iruka (Sep 15, 2007)

Guess what?!  I got a makeover!!!  

This is the before me:


This is the after me:

*Spoiler*: _After_ 



*TA-DA!!*

Aren't I pretty~! I didn't forget the mustache this time.




*run off*


----------



## Twilit (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll post a timeline of my Hair Dye saga 










*Spoiler*: _And a Vid_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fTN2AeDm4iQ[/YOUTUBE]




That cover sucks..I need to re-do it. Just shot that today xD


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Sep 15, 2007)

I got bored. and so here's a few more. The blue washhedd ouuttttt 




Wasn't feeling good. You make Punk angry and you lose body parts. 

I gots new earrings finally. 


Woops. I forgot one It's old but still.  I HAVE to put this one up. COMMENT ON MY SMOOTH, SHINEY ASS!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2007)

**


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

my tattoo, bad qual i know 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tiger_lili (Sep 16, 2007)

Diz is me


----------



## little nin (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Danse (Sep 17, 2007)

since everyone else has posted pics with thier glasses on im going to post one


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## blue_duck (Sep 19, 2007)

Procrastinating from revising for my physics test tomorrow...







Blah.


----------



## Sai (Sep 20, 2007)

*ok new pic from me*

probably gonna remove it in few mins later =>


*Spoiler*: __ 



Too late, it's deleted


----------



## sel (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 20, 2007)

Super Picture Upload.

Proably Wont do this for a while.  These are the most recent pics of me, in all types of scenery...Enjoy!


----------



## Slips (Sep 22, 2007)

Hell I've been here long enough now I guess.

This it around 2 years or so ago cant remember where the hell it was.


----------



## sikvod00 (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _~_ 



*Too late.*




_Sir Jackal, to your service._


----------



## ~Retarded Hudak~ (Sep 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _aww_ 



 no piccy no more!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2007)

I really hate taking pics but I felt left out so heres some, be nice:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry about the shadow









*Spoiler*: __ 




Your in luck, I don't smile much


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Mishudo (Sep 22, 2007)

No.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 22, 2007)

_This was taken almost a year ago, so times have changed.
I'm not as chubby around the face anymore  _


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## delirium (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## RacheT (Sep 24, 2007)

lol I are discovered the picture thread.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Camera whoring


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _whoop-de-doo_ 



I cut off half of my face


Again oh siht


Enough of my face, here's my body (lol who cares)


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, I?m new and nobody knows me/ I don?t know anybody here, yet  ...so just ignore if only proven members should post.... never posted a pic  on the internet *feels embarassingly* ,  I?ll delete it in some days... 
Yasu:


----------



## furious styles (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 26, 2007)

By livinglegend


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 26, 2007)

I wanted to look like Rose from _Titanic_ just before she was boarding the ship, but the hat wasn't big enough.  Why, you may ask? Just because, I answer.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 26, 2007)

_Sorry for the baddish quality but my mom decided to go break the camera. _


----------



## buff cat (Sep 27, 2007)

the best fat floofy kitty in the world. 
It is Sanny.


----------



## Beldarius (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In case you want to know what the hell I was doing, it's a sort of home cosplay thingy. I got that shirt one day and since it looked nearly exactly like the one Cloud's wearing in Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children, I had this idea and... POOF. I have no idea why my expression is like that...


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _You make me scream inside._ 












p.s. I know it's horribly off xD;;


----------



## ~Retarded Hudak~ (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _boo_ 



hoo


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Sep 28, 2007)

this is last year's halloween. I'm the one at the far right with a serious look and holding a sword.(you can probably tell but i hate pictures)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 29, 2007)

I couldnt resist to post after Tj and Susano

I'm the one in the middle, my little brother on the right and a friend on the left. Btw we are not on drugz


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm the one to the right.This was about 2 years ago. Couldn't find anything more recent. Changes? lose the stach, little less hair on my head. more beard. I'll try to take another pic later


----------



## Bill (Sep 30, 2007)

*Summer Festival 07*








Snapshots taken from a cell phone video.


----------



## Mishari (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Constantine (Sep 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Me Again_ 




Sorry for the bad quality people(stupid camera!), and  btw those piercings and my eye color in this picture are fake. I really have brown eyes, just wearing contacts, and for the piercings...I guess I was just messing around xDDD... I recently shaved, and because It's ramadan my mom makes me wear a shalwar kameez, for those of you who don't know what it is, google it! (I'm Pakistani! not Arabic!)

and just so you know~ I'm *STRAAAAAAIGHT*!!!! So gay people, fuck off!!! 'Cause I won't be interested!!!


----------



## Acidic_Sloth (Sep 30, 2007)

new here! some very good looking people on these boards. all i can say is wow and


----------



## Cereza (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Iruka (Sep 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Guess what?!?!?! 8D_ 




*Spoiler*: _I got a new hair cut~!_


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 30, 2007)

Random. I wanted to post. <3


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I'm the Lorax who speaks for the trees_


----------



## Reznor (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## furious styles (Oct 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _sup_ 







and yes clerks fans that's jay's berserker shirt from j&sb strike back


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 1, 2007)

The pics are massive...


----------



## delirium (Oct 1, 2007)

Alrighty.. So, it was my birthday about a month ago. And for something special, t-chan decided to make me a Koenji shirt and some cards and today they finally came in. Let me tell you.. she does NOT disappoint. xD The shirt is a little small, but damn... she sewed the text on there and I think it's supposed to be able to glow in the dark. Rock on! \m/ Anyway.. random pics of me in the shirt and the cards.


*Spoiler*: _Pics of Me_ 






*Spoiler*: _A close up of the top half. I don't even know why I added this one since it's kinda fail + a couple more fail pics for being blurry.._ 













_Note: held off on the pictures of the cards. She might not want anyone seeing those. But they ARE awesome. SPLINETERELLA FTW!!!!!_


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 2, 2007)

Tattoo , I haven't posted her for months =3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 2, 2007)

Party Time ! <3



Nothing serious in here :3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 2, 2007)

^Oh, my god. Your sig...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2007)

Me again.........


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2007)

A few pics again, after going out......
There might be some public nudity in this one, so its your own risk for looking.

What do boys do when they are bored ?
Yups im the one with the big round butt 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now a less drastic picture to freshen up your mind !
Dont worry its a normal pic. 



So katie now its your turn!


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol that is that, I don't see anything pshhhhh
you suck , anyways :3



Me and my bf


P.S jiraya that isn't being crazy at all btw :3


----------



## escamoh (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Enzo (Oct 6, 2007)

Me and my "Akatsuki" Straw hat!


----------



## escamoh (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## escamoh (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2007)

^ IT WINKED AT ME D=

been while sincei lasted posted, here's a picture:


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

It's been a while since I posted here so I guess it's past due for one...


----------



## angelkenta (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sel (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoopsie Daisy


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2007)

Well already posted it in the blender anyway


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _these are older but thats still my big ass and fat figure -_- these are for you LOS_


----------



## FirstOneSitting (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 8, 2007)

/facepalm


----------



## Twilit (Oct 8, 2007)

Cuz it am fashionable? 



Put me in a gif


----------



## sel (Oct 8, 2007)

Whoopsie Daisy


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Smoke (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _eh_ 




btw this isn't really me, it just went with my image


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in the bedroom of my parents (WAT)


Closeup, lol.


----------



## libreg (Oct 9, 2007)

To anyone that didn't know that I'm fat, here you go. (I don't plan on losing weight ANY time soon, baby)

All my friends tell me I look young for my age... I'm 15. Oh yeah, and you can tell that I read a lot, because my room is really messy :amazed


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 9, 2007)

So basically, this is me throughout the years, starting from 8th grade - recently (11th grade). Sorry the quality isn't that good, but I had to scan my ID cards, and yeeeeeah. >___>;

And in case you haven't noticed, I'm not a fatass like I used to be. 



I've changed so much. o___0;


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Oct 9, 2007)

Me.


My Halloween costume.


----------



## Frambuesa (Oct 9, 2007)

me D:!



lolz



this is the original but it looks too noisy <_<


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 9, 2007)

Dawn said she wanted some regular pics, so I figgered I might as well.


*Spoiler*: _The only stuffed animal that will ever enter into my room of manliness and I_ 










*Spoiler*: _It looks like he's plotting something_ 









Red = GAR


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2007)

_Just got my new school ID today, decided to scan it in.

The quality of it is kinda crap because my scanner reflected off the lamination._


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2007)

​


----------



## Notorious_99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jumping on the band wagon.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2007)

*TIME WARP*

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop




RIP Mustache 6/6/06


----------



## sel (Oct 11, 2007)

Whoopsie Daisy


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2007)

Pics of me from my school's homecoming game from last week:

 My hair used to be a strawberry/brownish blonde color, but I dyed it red xD

 Bleh...I look horrible in this shot ><;

*Smirks*

 No, I'm not stoned. I was blinking just as the camera went off

I wuv my ribbon. Wish I could wear it everyday *SHOT* xD

Also, for those who wanna hear my voice:

Me being a dork, and trying to say hi >.>;;


----------



## Notorious_99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thermal pics from my macbook you likey

Thermal2 

Thermal3 Goddamn i need to sleep more, get rid of those bags


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _FWENDS IN LIFE ARE SPECIAL, WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE MY SPECIAL FWEND?_ 







INSERT SOME LYRIC HERE



I'M A MIME, I'M A MIME



BRETTLES IN SPACE



I'M A FRENCH BAKER WOULD YOU LIKE A FOOTLONG?



ISS A DAWGS HEAD


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 12, 2007)

alright i look horrible but i took these today -_- 




*Spoiler*: _black and white shots_


----------



## Klipz (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Kayuuko (Oct 13, 2007)

Hair-cut which I got last week. And a new hair color... Got tired of my long hair~


----------



## darksage78 (Oct 13, 2007)

Been here so long but never put up a pic so here it goes...


----------



## Nubs (Oct 13, 2007)

and before I cut my hair.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

~DOUBLE GARS~


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _afternoon tea with sarah and billiams lyle the seventeenth_ 







here sarah is, choking on our delicious pastries. she died moments after this photo was taken. 








TEA SET LOL


----------



## Danse (Oct 15, 2007)

you do love me dont you Kira Yamato 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kira loves my pic so much i deleted it


----------



## lacey (Oct 15, 2007)

Picture of me taken just yesterday up in Vermont. Bleh >D

Me and my sister.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 15, 2007)

/sigh
I couldn't help it.


----------



## Flash Step (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few videos of me and my friend goofing around with my kendo sticks and light sabers.  It was night time so the lighting is crap.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1zKa0mUafM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCeBqxtFSKU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK6zMxE-IrA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRD4N6rvz2o[/YOUTUBE]




I'm the one with the curly hair


----------



## Lilith (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Haruka (Oct 16, 2007)

The rest of my Linalee cosplay! My pics finally came back! >___< Total time spent on cosplay: Too long, a year almost. >
I didn't carry around my boots because they were so annoying! OH MY GOD THEY WOBBLED AND WOBBLED AND WAFFLED! ._____. So I took dem off.


I promised you all I would show the rest! >:3 
Hay lilipuu <3333
/me leaves NF again


*Spoiler*: _whoreme_


----------



## Juice (Oct 17, 2007)

must I show... I guss its not that bad...


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some faces I know


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _facepalm_ 



mwahahhassssssssssss


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Oct 18, 2007)

Me in Mecca last summer:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I hate studying for SAT:


Old picture, but wtf:


----------



## Sayo (Oct 18, 2007)

It has been awhile NF.


*Spoiler*: _Aan onze trouwe Noordzee. _ 









*Spoiler*: _Some Beastiality_ 









*Spoiler*: _D:_


----------



## mitsukohyuuga (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _GUYS GREAT NEWS_ 



I HAVE FEET!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2007)

I have feet too:


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> *Spoiler*: _GUYS GREAT NEWS_
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE FEET!





Zaru said:


> I have feet too:


----------



## Smoke (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## delirium (Oct 19, 2007)

**already posted these in the mod lounge and MD, but who goes in those forums?* *

Why did I step down from modship again?

Oh yeah! To focus on school. So what did I do in the middle of the week? I drove about an hour to see a concert at UC Davis thus leaving no time for me to do homework that was due today. Top it off, I was too tired to wake up this morning and didn't even go to class.

Mission accomplished. 

And now for some pictures ^_^


*Spoiler*: _Saul's Set_


----------



## delirium (Oct 19, 2007)

*Continued..*


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics Born's set_


----------



## delirium (Oct 19, 2007)

*Lastly.. me acting a fool at the end of the night*


*Spoiler*: _lol me_ 












*Spoiler*: _A couple of :rubchins for all those posts you read and think, "I concur"_


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

I haven't posted here in like five months. -laughs-


----------



## Loulabelle (Oct 19, 2007)

I think everyone who's posted is older than me, so yeah 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Uh, peace?_ 









*Spoiler*: _Wet hair, sorry._


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## bloodstains (Oct 19, 2007)

Me 

*Spoiler*: __ 








me again 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Schalk Burger (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _here's me being a goofball_ 






thats not really me


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Boom_ 



JOINK!

_Bang bang, she shot me down
Bang bang, I hit the ground
Bang bang, that awful sound
Bang bang, my baby shot me down._


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2007)

i makes a funny faces


----------



## Einstein (Oct 21, 2007)

Me and a friend of mine, taken in Technology Class, possibly for the yearbook. The yearbook at our school, not for NF lol. He's like a brother to me, he looks like he could be the brother of me, but he isn't.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Oct 21, 2007)

ok heres some of my new bikini top! ignore my hair plz because i just put it up and didn't do anything with it :sweat

*Spoiler*: _OHH LOOK! I got a hospital bracelet! those are so trendy..not!_ 




_believe it or not I did take it for the bracelet and not anythin else but my parent's room was so messy i used my body as a background...not like its much better >.>_





*Spoiler*: _like i said plz forget my hair!_


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Oct 21, 2007)

lol I don't think I showed you guys this.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 21, 2007)

Me at the London Expo with the ghostbuster cosplay guy.



Me and a friend doing some Sylar action.



Photoshopped version.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 22, 2007)

some pics from a anniversary party this past weekend.


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _It is I_ 



Too late


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2007)

little parlor trick ;D


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 22, 2007)

Showing my support for the WORLD SERIES FINALISTS! 

I wish I hadn't lost my Red Sox shirt.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 23, 2007)

the kid in the blue is retarded and he bit me



we gave billy a makeover



Halloween decorations!



ladder



me in the future


----------



## serger989 (Oct 23, 2007)

My life of _2006_ summed up in 5 pictures.


*Spoiler*: _Pics_ 




Going camping, with my awesome green hat.


It's actually 100% pitch black without this awesome light.


The shirt that never gets old.


Magic cards = win, I was a newb here though using a ping mono red.


Ridiculously sick nearly all year long.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 24, 2007)

""


*Spoiler*: _ :pek_


----------



## delirium (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Jannoy (Oct 24, 2007)

lol, trend?


----------



## Sheik (Oct 24, 2007)

*asdasd*

me =3


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 24, 2007)

I was bored so I decided to make my own tshirt 


*Spoiler*: _._ 







And on the back.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm the one on the left whilst completely pissed.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Oct 24, 2007)

My cousin, who was stayed in the hospital after his birth due to health problems, is finally at 100% health and is doing as most babies should.  He's finally in his home now.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Well this is me people*


----------



## LordRoachy (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Pintsize (Oct 25, 2007)

Woohoo


----------



## Kaki (Oct 26, 2007)

Motherfucking Anderson!! 

Oh, here is a small boring pic of me. City to get Bojinov back by New Year...lol

I'll post more interesting ones from the same camewhore shoot later.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 26, 2007)

Fucking camwhore.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Oct 27, 2007)

It's been a while...

With a friend during dinner.


@ My parents house house sitting...they stripped my room


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2007)

Lol Jannoy ~

I've had a bad hair day - for 2 weeks straight 
Yeah this pic doesn't really show me from my good side  but hey, I don't want you people to get a wrong image 



Edit: Thus I have to put it sideways like the good hitler I am


----------



## sel (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoopsie Daisy


----------



## Zhongda (Oct 28, 2007)

My bro brought me this Guan Yu statue from somewhere in Asia


----------



## LordRoachy (Oct 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2007)

this

you can guess who I am 

for those who don't, I am the red fat lard 

arent I great and fat


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## James (Oct 30, 2007)

Never posted a pic here before in 3 years but meh I feel like it now.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2007)

These pics were taken exacly 3 minutes ago
2.10am 

Dheano in his crib being silly


Dheano in his crib being serious


----------



## ?verity (Oct 30, 2007)

Mmm photoshop

Imma gurl


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2007)

Datz wuzap.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 31, 2007)

Me getting warm



Me after victory


----------



## sel (Oct 31, 2007)

Happy Halloween; lulz


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 31, 2007)

It's been better, but I pieced it together like today, so oh well. >.>


----------



## Sagara (Nov 1, 2007)

Just woke up no jutsu.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 1, 2007)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> Datz wuzap.





*Spoiler*: _Figured I Would Keep The Good Times Going_


----------



## Danse (Nov 1, 2007)

i thought i would post this

since a few people dont know what i look like lol and wanted pics so heres one 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 to late you missed it


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 1, 2007)

Me =)


----------



## Flash Step (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Acidic_Sloth (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## legan (Nov 2, 2007)

What the hell. I'm going to pretend I did this for Halloween but in honesty my web cam just sucks so I put it on black and white and did the zombie look because that way it looks like I did the effects deliberately or something.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 2, 2007)

This is me


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 2, 2007)

Right after getting a haircut yesterday~

8D


*Spoiler*: __ 



deleted


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 3, 2007)

mm.


*Spoiler*: __ 



]




brown hair.


----------



## Loki (Nov 3, 2007)

Kawaii said:


> Right after getting a haircut yesterday~
> 
> 8D



Kawaii  

why didnt you take a biger pic of 



webcam shit tho


----------



## sikvod00 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am not a metro...I am not a metro...I am not a metro...


----------



## Flash Step (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Vongola (Nov 3, 2007)

my cat


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

Limited time only...


----------



## Danse (Nov 4, 2007)

ok heres some pics only 1 with me in but the others are really REALLLYYYYYYY cute 


*Spoiler*: _what do you get when you cross this dog _ 




my Poochi

*Spoiler*: _with this dog_ 




My FiFi


*Spoiler*: _Answer_ 




These 


My Puppys


----------



## Hope (Nov 4, 2007)

Only recent one of me.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 4, 2007)

Halloween pics.  I was The Joker.  Comments about me not having a flower result in me wishing death upon you.


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 5, 2007)

Just a side view of my new hair. O__0


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2007)

*LOOOOOL*
my friend sent me this of me at work a few months back....


----------



## Danse (Nov 7, 2007)

this is what it looks like when you wear a bikini swimming with friends and they snap your strings


*Spoiler*: __ 






it took me 30minutes to make it stay in place so i could get out of the sea


----------



## Loki (Nov 7, 2007)

Kawai Danse  


There a pic of me and my friends..the guy tan is from Thailand he gives me free massagez XD


----------



## Haruka (Nov 7, 2007)

Yellow is not my color is it? :S



What is this? Zaru? What?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Sparkling green tea

slightly less bitter than it sounds

i kind of like it and its cool can


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 8, 2007)

It's really really old, like almost two years, I think. And, technically, it's a horrible picture, but I still really like is for some reason. 

So I decided to post it. =D


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn’t fell like shaving. I have prickly hair, it feels nice and rough when you rub against my face


Oh my god these Americans are annoying...THEY TOOK RUUD GULLIT!!


----------



## Haruka (Nov 8, 2007)

Lul new haircut! I have bangs naow! And I have new sunnies. 

Okie I liek yellow. >:3


----------



## Uploader9000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Setoshi, I live a block away from you. I'd be surprised if you haven't seen me in the streets at any given time (in case you're lurking and don't remember who I am, this is EU from IRC). 

With that being said, here's two pictures of me:





I'll be deleting them momentarily.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Iruka (Nov 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Dobe's Morning..kukukuku_ 



YAOIIIIIIIIIIIII~!! 
*Spoiler*: _Bed Hair_ 




*Spoiler*: _Just off the shower and ready to eat~<3_


----------



## Uploader9000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's the last set of images: 





I think Setoshi is avoiding me, lol.


----------



## sikvod00 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Some old pics that I'm sure I've posted before :/*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The candy sucked




Cheers!


----------



## sel (Nov 10, 2007)

Look, I can be azn too


----------



## Costigon (Nov 10, 2007)

Ignore my messy hair


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 10, 2007)

love the "champion socks" 

hehe


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2007)

this either is or isn't me 

It probably isn't, who knows, who can be this awesome? 

*thanks to gooba for the lenses


----------



## ~Retarded Hudak~ (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _haven't posted in aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages_ 



kk bbyeee <3


----------



## A2ZOMG (Nov 12, 2007)

I got my photos of my SSBB-themed Halloween costume uploaded. I'm Pit, and my friend is Snake....supposedly like from the SNES Metal Gear game or something.  I'm a n00b with Metal Gear, so I wouldn't really know.

You can't see them, but I'm wearing black PE gym shorts, which actually is part of my costume.  And yeah, the first several photos I forgot to wear my sandals. >_>


*Spoiler*: _Spoilered due to vertical length_ 




Me posing in an archery stance. That arrow is REAL and from Boy Scouts!


The blades are separated OMG! There's some cardboard tubing reinforced with aluminum sheet used to actually hold them together.


Just so you can see my arm up close.  That's a weightlifting glove, and there's other weird shit like some golden snake thingy on my arm


Newcomers to Smash!  Snake, and Pit! Yes, I finally put on some Sandals. Damn, this costume was cold to wear.


Snake vs Pit. Oh yeah, my friend is actually taller than me, but he's off in the distance. =P


----------



## Tim (Nov 12, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cereza (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Cannah (Nov 13, 2007)

My photo's here:


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 13, 2007)

*I got a haircut. :]*

My friend and I decided to camwhore after school today at our old school (if that makes sense), so here they are:








I tried my best to be as emo as possible. ;-;


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2007)

This is all you get right now.


----------



## Cazo (Nov 14, 2007)

Heh. Alotta of you guys are pretty good looking. Anyway, not that you care about what a newby like me looks like, but here goes. 



Not the prettiest flower in the garden, but, it could be worse, right? Right? (Please say I'm right)


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it's okay to show myself, now. Be gentle 
Those pics are a bit older, my hairstyle is different now.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Nov 15, 2007)

mine


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Zetton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm I'll post a a few pictures 


*Spoiler*: _Picsss_ 




Prom time  




Earlier this year:



Last month:


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 17, 2007)

an older one already, couldnt find the original one anymore 


*Spoiler*: __ 



D:


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm the black haired dude.


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Halloween_ 




I was the Fairie of Death. As much as I love this picture, I look both fat and flat. So, for your information, I am neither. xD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2007)

For the next weeks, posting pictures is the only thing I may do besides repping people ~


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 17, 2007)

Me 

Me in running outfit

Running outfit (watch at own risk) !


----------



## chrisp (Nov 17, 2007)

Fable said:


> I think it's okay to show myself, now. Be gentle
> Those pics are a bit older, my hairstyle is different now.



You're sexy.

This is me, yes, I know I'm butt-ugly.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 18, 2007)

im bored don't hate me >.<


----------



## sel (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh dearie me.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Pics_ 











Yeah I took the pics in the bathroom, just was easier that way.

Tomorrow my hair will go back to being normal again. lol.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 19, 2007)

Fable said:


> I think it's okay to show myself, now. Be gentle
> Those pics are a bit older, my hairstyle is different now.



Wow, you're the smex 

This is one of my friends. (NOT ME). This is the face he'll give you if you say a lame joke. The words in the speech bubble are "beid" literally meaning "eggs". Its just an arabic expression to say that something is lame. 



This is me in Umra. BAck in the summer.


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 19, 2007)

that's me. I'm so uglyyyyy. no 1 likey meeeeee ;-----;

rofl empress

Okay, seriously. Me:



^Before I dyed my hair a few weeks ago. Hair is now very, very dark brown. x:


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 19, 2007)

Me. In my Konan cosplay. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 19, 2007)

Me, doing the Gendo. (Somewhat)


Boredom and emoness drove me to do it


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 19, 2007)

Me! Taken a few days ago


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 19, 2007)

Meh...This isn't my best...Btw,Im the guy on the porch behind those kids...


*Spoiler*: _I'll post some in the near future..._ 



[/IMG]




Just click....


----------



## Vicious (Nov 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




pretending to lick a certain person>.>




Me when i was 12


Me when i was like 6 i suppose


----------



## No.1Moose (Nov 20, 2007)

Me....or is it? o_0


----------



## Liengod (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Kirsten (Nov 21, 2007)

Warning: I'm not pretty, so lower expectations. <_<

*Spoiler*: _gwar_ 














Okay, so here's the deal. I haven't posted a REALLY up close pic of me in a looooong time. If anyone remembers my old close-up pics, you should recognize that my face is smaller. Why, you ask? I've lost 20 lbs. since last time, mwaha. Still shooting for more, though. My hair is also different. Used to be blonde, without a particular style, now it's darrrrk brown with layers n shit. >:0


----------



## little nin (Nov 21, 2007)

here's me today, think i was about to get my wallet out 



im in the middle if you can't tell


----------



## Zetton (Nov 22, 2007)

Zetton said:


> Hmmm I'll post a a few pictures
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Picsss_
> ...




Adding onto those, I found a pic from my cousin's wedding back in May :3


*Spoiler*: _Woooh_ 




I'm the guy leaning into the pic :3 (one all the way on the right) , all of them  are my cousins except for the munchkin in the front, that's my little bro  

Borat, Very Niiice






*Spoiler*: _In the quote pics_ 




Prom time 




Earlier this year:



Last month:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2007)

Tuxedo time. Sorry for the bad quality, but it's dark already


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## kirstyplz (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm here's a small one


----------



## Monkeydude (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Nov 26, 2007)

Another pic. Taken a few months ago(meaning, the last ones I posted are even older) 
I look so vastly different now with this hairstyle, compared to before 
But it's still me >_>



I know you saw it already, Juubi


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 26, 2007)

amagad that's a great pic, Fable!  


*Spoiler*: _ Me._


----------



## vervex (Nov 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Then she attacks!_ 





Tongue attack 





*Spoiler*: _Vervex is silly...!_ 




 ... but inversed!


----------



## blue_duck (Nov 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Bored and attempting "cute"_ 




No idea with the cheek poking.  People like to squeeze 'em without warning  though ^ ^;


----------



## Sirah (Nov 27, 2007)

click on my name ,then on profile 

im to lazy


----------



## Hibino (Nov 28, 2007)

Yay, it's me again!


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2007)

It's been a while and I was feeling whorey tonight.



*ED!*t:

By a request from Littl-- I mean pek.


*Spoiler*: _:del_


----------



## Omega_Mushroom (Nov 30, 2007)

Picture wasn't meant to be as moody as it looks, bad lighting.

I'm supposed to look happy.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Wolfy (Dec 1, 2007)

Because, well, I disappeared.





*Spoiler*: _But still we crawl_ 




<3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 2, 2007)

another one...


----------



## kidloco (Dec 2, 2007)

kidloco just chilling in teh GB


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 4, 2007)

Kickero sez, have a drink.  

Being countercultural and cheap, I have neglected to get the dark-rimmed emoglasses that seem to be popular here.


----------



## akaasher (Dec 4, 2007)

this is me like 6months ago or something.


i have alot more facial hair now, pubety


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who does it better? Or something like this. D:


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 5, 2007)

Eh.... okay.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




wacky tacky!


lol salt-shaker... and wut?


----------



## Dan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too late bitches


----------



## bananas inactive (Dec 5, 2007)

Ain't I cute ?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _To sound like a hypocrite to Mider T_ 



This was a year ago


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 5, 2007)

I was bored while studying for a psychology quiz, so I decided to play around with my cellphone.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Dec 5, 2007)

Me being Dead sexy as always:


----------



## Haruka (Dec 5, 2007)

My bf Kenny finally gave me back the photosticker sheet we took in a picture booth a loooooooong time ago! xD

I thought it was cute so I decided to scan it in! :3


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm 13...



I guess that's the best picture of me because i don't usally smile in photo's...


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 7, 2007)

hahaugdhejgghrgehjh


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 8, 2007)

Got a new jacket, and got bored.


*Spoiler*: _+hat_


----------



## Liengod (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## iamboredlance (Dec 10, 2007)

harharhar


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Once upon a time, there was a Jannoy, an Arnold Delirum, and a Jen t-chang. They stumbled across each other on the subforum known as the CB. In time, they came together on NF to create the JAJ Formation.

After months of mischief, the trio finally met, in the town of Karakura. To commemorate this awesome day, the three decided to cosplay. AND LO! JAJ HAS ASSEMBLED!


*Spoiler*: _THE MEETING_ 




BWAHAHAHAHA! THE KARAKURA HEROES! :WOW


----------



## legan (Dec 10, 2007)

After just waking up and finding my camera had a full battery in I decided it would be a good idea to take pictures of my half asleepness.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Me yawning.


Me thinking of getting a coffee to wake up with.


Me thinking screw coffee wassssssssssssssssup.




I really need to shave again v_v


----------



## legan (Dec 10, 2007)

I got bored again 


*Spoiler*: _I may become a camwhore_ 




I was trying the fake glasses thing but then realised I need 1 hand to click the button thing ;_;


This is what I look like when I'm shocked.


I tried to smile =/


My expression 99% of the time


----------



## Wolfy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I liek cute shroomz_ 




Blazed...


----------



## sel (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh dearie me.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 11, 2007)

More weird pictures xD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bananas inactive (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## bananas inactive (Dec 12, 2007)

Mah puppy ;=)


----------



## delirium (Dec 13, 2007)

I cut my hair. 




*Spoiler*: _After_


----------



## kirstyplz (Dec 13, 2007)

Lost my arm during the war


----------



## Tim (Dec 13, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 14, 2007)

complete randomness:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## huxter (Dec 15, 2007)

uuuuuuuu  found some sun glasses...now...gET DOWN!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## legan (Dec 15, 2007)

This be why I hate having a cam, I get easily bored and well yeah guess I am a camwhore -sigh-


*Spoiler*: _I'm watching you_ 








Ok in this one I'm not watching you I caught a glimpse of something interesting on the floor =/


----------



## Taciturnity (Dec 15, 2007)

American Apparel


----------



## Cax (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dude in the middle.



Took those white sunnies from a couch at some random party.. still got them somewhere


----------



## Peccas (Dec 17, 2007)

'tis me

sorry the pics so small


----------



## legan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _in your picture thread scaring you eye's :LOS_


----------



## Blayze (Dec 17, 2007)

You know what they say. A bird in the hand...

More Icons right here!! and they SOO pretty


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 17, 2007)

Remember, children, baggy T-shirts make you look like an elephant.


----------



## vervex (Dec 17, 2007)

Spontaneous!
With my new camera 
I worked with the colors a bit.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 18, 2007)

Pilaf displays that his mind and body are clear, with his own brand of X....


----------



## huxter (Dec 18, 2007)

hmmm this is kind of old....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Micah (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## little nin (Dec 20, 2007)

found old pics at ma nans n snapped em 


*Spoiler*: _you're not ready!_ 





wedding when i was little 



the happy nin 



and that transformed into this 



sum1 put ma hair done, bad pic but meh


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _i<3snow_ 





Don't worry, it wasn't yellow


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Haruka (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry I don't clean my mirror! D:

Wut mah phone looks liek


----------



## Miss CCV (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello again, everybody! 


Me with my drunk buddy, Frank, at Cohiba's (in Los Angeles).


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 21, 2007)

My shirt for the soccer team. I wanted to get 3, but I couldn't this year 



Our school uses the milan shirts, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't click if you are under 14 years old.


----------



## PandaBot (Dec 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _new hair :O_ 



yay >_>


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2007)

Time for some zaru-like camwhoring again.
Don't mind the image cropping, I had a horrible accident with the right side of my face, involving 50 running Uchihas and the mighty beaver Bijuu.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## -=Yanayo=- (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## legan (Dec 23, 2007)

I could've used an actual hat we have downstairs but I was bored so I used MS paint


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2007)

Cax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Me and some mates doing nossies


At the same party from the pics i posted before. I'm just about absolutely fucked off my nuts at that moment


Me at the same party, once it had finished, high as fuck and on a couch posing in my own little world


----------



## martryn (Dec 23, 2007)

My god damn friends haven't turned the heat on this month, so I'm fucking freezing my ass off here.


----------



## Monkeydude (Dec 23, 2007)

I was drunk =)


----------



## Kuya (Dec 24, 2007)

The Fresh Prince of Honolulu


Aloha


----------



## Namin? (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GOrgeOus_VampIRe (Dec 24, 2007)

*my pictures...*

Innocent look...


Innocent look again???


Dammit, another innocent pose...


My Lips and Nose part 1


My lips and nose part 2


Count it all...


My right ear


My left ear


Want some???


My asset, and my number 1 must have item...


Question, how many piercing do I have???


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2007)

jesus fucking christ


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2007)

was bored from work, so went to dance in bathroom


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Ginsei (Dec 25, 2007)

It's been too long since I hit this up...





Andddd here's the link to a video. I'm the one in the black and white shorts.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Dec 25, 2007)

MYSPACE PICTURE...AMIDOINITRITE?


----------



## Cereza (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Monkeydude (Dec 25, 2007)

This is a very spooky picture of me :3


----------



## Katsura (Dec 25, 2007)

Taken 2 minutes ago.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 26, 2007)

This is me in June during my highschool graduation.



I've recently cut and dyed my hair, so I'll post a new pic when I find the battery for my digi camera.


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 26, 2007)

My went shopping and bought a new outfit for my closet. I finally got a pair of skinny jeans, and they are WAY too tight. Damn it all. -_-

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: _Don't Mind The Messy Bed_ 




Why is my hair so shiny?! ARG!









That's all for now, little childrens. :]


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 26, 2007)

Also, sorry for the double post, but MexiNerd is too much of a baby to post these herself, so I'm going to do it for her. I hope this isn't against the rules. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## martryn (Dec 27, 2007)

Since it netted me much needed rep last time, I'm throwing another one up.  Credit goes to the fact my new laptop has a webcam.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 27, 2007)

got a hair cut. enough to donate 

i thought i was going to die when i saw all the hair they took >_> well i hope it was worth it. here it is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) some pictar shit enjoy

BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, here ends my androgyny status. Wait? I had status 

When I used to play. Should really think about continuing

*Spoiler*: __ 










What's more messy? My hair or the table? Reps for those who get it right 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Lastly, here's a picture of my cock. Adore it!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sel (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah that is a cameroon football shirt.

So blacc I know


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know why Im doing this 

Im the loser in the middle


----------



## huxter (Dec 27, 2007)

why do they always want me to dance!?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's a new one of me. I haven't been shaving.


----------



## wsc (Dec 28, 2007)

my lame ass video :


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Dec 28, 2007)

Bored!


----------



## Konan (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a lot of requests, and I really didn't want to do this at first, because throwing a picture out on the internet can have major consequences IRL. Anyway, here is me on a gloomy day, please be kind, it's the first time I ever post my picture on the internet, and I'm a bit shy  :


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Genive (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I've met the person on top...



(that is actually a yearbook pic, ha~)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2007)

Random shit.





Me during the PGA tour.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Kyon (Dec 30, 2007)

_Now I need to go take a shower. I feel *impure*._


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 30, 2007)

Donkey Show, you're my hero. I just thought I'd share that.


*Spoiler*: _The Nice Guy Pose!_ 



THE PROMISE OF A LIFETIME!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Shishou (Jan 1, 2008)

Passed the fux out.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

found some pics on ma fone


*Spoiler*: _meh gay mode_ 





jst now 



people say my eyelashes are long


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 2, 2008)

Dheano, your mom's hot.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm bringing sexy back. lol.



I'm bringing pedo back. lol.



Yes, that hangs in the air and makes coin noises when you hit it.  Pure win.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 3, 2008)

i got new glasses



nobody likes them.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a newer pic of me, taken on new year's eve of 2007.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yoshi (Jan 4, 2008)

Just took these, it's hard to position my camera for taking self shots so please excuse the poor quality:


----------



## MueTai (Jan 4, 2008)

Holla


----------



## kirstyplz (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate that it's black and white but oh well.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Jan 5, 2008)

Going out tonight to the slimiest club in Middlesbrough


----------



## -=Yanayo=- (Jan 5, 2008)

1. me and my mate at the waterfrount - few months ago
2. me and my mate Jon in brum - few month ago
3. me and the two katies mezza - new years eve
4. a blurrry pic of me and my angel mezza - new years eve


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shodai (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol, here's me.




I look really young


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 5, 2008)

Here i am .


----------



## Shodai (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2008)

Krippler and Kripisia, my lil cousin


----------



## Villeta Nu (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi guys! ^^ Just thought I'd post a picture since I just joined.



Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Villeta Nu (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I'd post another..


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Meh, why not_ 





During a recent night out.


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is like 2 and a half months old.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 9, 2008)

*Its been a while since I posted some pictures.
But yesterday I got pictures from a new years party.
I might be drunk on them .*

*The beginning of the night:*


*Walking outside in some smoke:*


*I dont smoke and I certainly do not drink  :*

*
Some people are getting drunk:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok.Here's one from today since that other one was kinda old.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






i'm growing aesop rock facial hair


----------



## Watapon (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm a little tired so i might regret posting my pic when i wake up lol 



Yes... i suck at photography


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## hearts (Jan 10, 2008)

im feeling very colorful so i mac'ed the pic for you guys:


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2008)

Army glasses make me look creepy!  BCG's for the win!


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2008)

Got my contacts today!



That makes me happy!



Man, I need a haircut.


----------



## HedKandi (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn?t want to post here- really I didn?t, but then the urge to share my camwhoring with my fellow procrastinators was too much to resist. 










Two of them are pretty old, so I might come back and replace them with newer ones when I get bored(which should be fairly soon).


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 12, 2008)

Taken at gunpoint


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2008)

I suck at taking pictures and smiling and poses


but yeah new hair and all that stuff

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 12, 2008)

It's not a new picture but let's post it anyway.




The facial hair is more subtle now !!!!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Jan 12, 2008)

Me..........................


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jan 12, 2008)

A few Pictures of me taken over christmas:




/W glasses, and Pose


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _imac_


----------



## kannoos (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a picture of 2 of my cousins and me at another cousin's wedding (I'm the shortest but also the eldest one in the picture:


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

lol im an ugly fucker


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jan 14, 2008)

Close to three years after joining I finally post a photo.  Behold!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 14, 2008)

You know, half of being hot on the internet is taking good photographs and having nice lighting.  I was surprised at how well this picture turned out.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takachi (Jan 14, 2008)

casually me, biaaaaaaatttcccccchhhh


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Rockin out to Du Hast_ 








*Spoiler*: _3 MORE_


----------



## Morati (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's an oldie


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 14, 2008)

me and my cuz b4 goin to the hooka bar

*Spoiler*: __ 




damn i need to lose sum weight




me earlier that day


----------



## delirium (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think I've ever shown you guys how I look so I think I'll post pictures.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 14, 2008)

So i bought these 5 dollar glasses. 

Their UV protection is under suspicion, their quality is questionable, 

but there was a sign, i kid you not, that stated specifically that these glasses were guaranteed "TOTALLY HAPPENIN"

so then i just had to get them. 


*Spoiler*: _TOTALLY FUCKEN HAPPENIN_ 









oh yeah and ps how neato is this


*Spoiler*: _TOTALLY FUCKEN NEATO_ 




X3 X3 X3 how to read death note, the death note data book. comes with a NEATO card with ERUS FACE ON IT and its all shiny and goldish and it has his real name on it x3

found it in a manga store that sells only the japanese shit. my booga calls it a "raw store" xD


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 15, 2008)

I wasn't gonna post any pics because I don't have any good ones really, but oh well. Lol

*Number 1*

*Number 2*

*Amazing Photoshop skills*


----------



## legan (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Javier_Reivaj (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess i'll put some pics of me. oh and dont drink or smoke kids! dont be like me

First Pic 



Second Pic (i was drunk, we had been doing shots of tequila all night)


----------



## Lilali (Jan 15, 2008)

well thought i would post a pic or 2 of myself, the pics aint very good and there about 18months old i really need a new camera lol



me in the middle


im in the black


and again lol


----------



## Coheed (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Squee717 (Jan 15, 2008)

Last one for a while,I promise. lol


Liek zomg! soopa edgy sideways peektur.

No.I just think it looks better that way than right side up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Neu Haircut D_


----------



## Strifentine (Jan 16, 2008)

troublesum-chan said:


> so then i just had to get them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _TOTALLY FUCKEN HAPPENIN_
> ...


You're cute ^^ I love the glasses XD 

AND OMFG DO WANT THE DEATH NOTE HTR13 ;_;

Aaaand. This be me 


*Spoiler*: _IM TOO LAZY TO RESIZE _


----------



## Liengod (Jan 16, 2008)

Me in all my high def glory.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 17, 2008)

This was from tonight or last night, I don't remember.



All the winners!



Hawtsauce action in the middle!



What I won at the Guitar Hero tourney last night.



I tried to run away with this hat.


----------



## takachi (Jan 17, 2008)

me being a camhoar again


----------



## Ayana (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm on the left. On the right: my older sister.


----------



## martryn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's god damn cold without the gas on.  



My bed:



My room:





If you couldn't tell, I've recently moved.  As in yesterday recent.


----------



## Chevaux (Jan 17, 2008)

here are my senior pics...these are the unedited versions though


----------



## Cereza (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Vago (Jan 18, 2008)

My pic


----------



## /root (Jan 19, 2008)

Far left.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 19, 2008)

I fail at taking decent pictures..


----------



## Ida (Jan 19, 2008)

----------------


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Odyssey (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Goofy pictures are goofy.

I hate the last one. <_<

AND HAY CRASHZX LOOKS FAMILIAR. Gee. I wonder why. xP


----------



## Curry (Jan 20, 2008)

Ahaha. Party >!


----------



## Zetton (Jan 20, 2008)

lolz in after caek :[ 


*Spoiler*: _DON'T CLICK WARNING 18+ SRSLY_ 




I'm the guy the white and black guy did the fusion dance for, the brown guy 


This was not intentional, I swear O_O. 





2 pics to add to my bunch I posted ages ago


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jan 20, 2008)

WHITE TRASH!



The tucked look and fat face are back in. 









Most awesome cat it the world


----------



## Iche (Jan 20, 2008)

may aswell put a face to the name ( i may be extreamely sunburnt in one of these pics not sure tho)

*Spoiler*: __ 





like a dragon 




me and a mate pissing about




before the pub(underage drinking <3)




I liek beer


----------



## VZ.Kag (Jan 20, 2008)

The Real Kagure:



Me Smilling:


----------



## Carly (Jan 21, 2008)

I think im decent looking. Nothing to scream over.


----------



## vervex (Jan 22, 2008)

New pic of vervex, night time with pajama pants and huge hot sweater


----------



## Krisis (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, I'll be brave and post a pic. Taken just before bed last night. I look like I want to molest the camera :S...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I was bored...in my car_ 




Taken today while I was driving...it was dangerous O_O


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jan 22, 2008)

i like this pic of me:



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.nwo.dk/pic/fuck%20on%20first%20date.jpg


----------



## /root (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Epic water bottle is epic.


----------



## delirium (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _del_ 










Be gentle. I'm insecure.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I wanted to post a pic of myself before I stopped coming on NF altogether, so here goes...


----------



## Lilali (Jan 23, 2008)

i need a new camera to take more newer pics lol anyway heres one from about 18 months ago, back when i was blonde lol


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 23, 2008)

*For Reznor*

Because he kept asking. o_o



>_>


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 24, 2008)

photo i found of me. Quite old, my skater times 

also the first time i reveal myself (except in blender) ._.



also i didnt have glasses back then almost 2 years ago


----------



## Dave (Jan 24, 2008)

me when i twas 3-4-5

i graduated from pre school 

not fake


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 24, 2008)

just 2 pictures that were takin in october of last year ;P


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in a picture sharing mood =}



Right after I got my eyebrow pierced.


----------



## Chevaux (Jan 24, 2008)

Disclaimer: I am NOT at all photogenic

Me, as of this morning:





Sorry, the first one is a tad fuzzy


----------



## Squee717 (Jan 24, 2008)

Amy on the rocks


----------



## HedKandi (Jan 25, 2008)

In celebration of the emancipation of yours truly (and partly by request from a certain Austrian), I present: new pictures 

Oh crappy image quality= stolen camera. 

today: 


*Spoiler*: __ 










less recent: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2008)

my friend and i. in the yay area.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## ostrich (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



gone


**


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 27, 2008)

Verry old pictah, but here goes nothing.


18+ age is required to watch this picture:


Who is the narutard ?


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2008)

Now that I have my room clean, thought I'd show people I'm not a real slob. 

Guess I need a photo of me in this mess:


This is me trying to pose, which is hard with a webcam since I have to snap the photo with my foot:


My reaction to how stupid the above photo is:


My pallet, not made:


My sparse, but clean room:


----------



## fghj (Jan 27, 2008)

My cat:


----------



## B (Jan 27, 2008)

It's gone              .


----------



## -=Yanayo=- (Jan 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Me

And again

And in my bfs hat

And an early valentines gift =]


----------



## Twizted (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, it's been a while. This time, sans moustache.


----------



## Celes-chan (Jan 30, 2008)

regdgdnkdjnkjngkjd


----------



## Frambuesa (Jan 31, 2008)

from today






you'll see a kakashi-pakkun plushie behind me if you look carefully


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 31, 2008)

​


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 31, 2008)

Me, and my ex. We met that night at Clutch Cargos, a club, it was Halloween, we were both Pirates.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 1, 2008)

I suck at taking pictures.
Turn your head to the side.


----------



## Celes-chan (Feb 2, 2008)

...............................................................................................................


----------



## omniDFX (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









EDIT: Had a haircut since the first one, which would be evident in the two that follow LOL.

Yeah and there's a video of me which I made JUST yesterday.

crazy pastor

^there! There's no sound in the beginning so watch your speakers towards the END of the video lol. Lots of snow in Canada yesterdayyy..


----------



## Anki Rendan (Feb 2, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt, I suppose.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm sure this has been said before, but Renee, you're the embodiment of sex. I feel tingling whenever I look at your pictures; very few women have been able to do this to me. You mess with my chemistry, lady! 

in other news, i made a crappy music video. it was for fun really, i just wanted an excuse to wear ridiculous amounts of makeup and roll around on the floor.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 2, 2008)

I have several stuff,lolz.
Dunno which one to use? I'll post a different one for each one later..


----------



## B (Feb 2, 2008)

gffhfdhfhfggfdgsfhfdh


----------



## Jeff (Feb 3, 2008)

I rarely take pictures of myself alone, so here's a few of mines with other people


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm the guy second from the left.  This is about a year old





*Spoiler*: __ 




Sen. Daniel Akaka (D-HI) and I during my DC trip last July, so still kinda old.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Right.

Yeah I'm really asian, thanks.


----------



## Villeta Nu (Feb 3, 2008)

=) Hey!



Me with the niece. ;P


----------



## buff cat (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought I'd be clever and only make certain things black and white.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 4, 2008)

What up NF? 



Yep the Good Face 

*Spoiler*: __ 








last summer


----------



## Tigermilk (Feb 4, 2008)

Everyone here is really gorgeous. 


*Spoiler*: _I, on the other hand, am an actual human hamster_ 







I make myself laugh... :'>


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 5, 2008)

bad quality


*Spoiler*: __ 



 that lipstick was a mistake


----------



## hazashi (Feb 6, 2008)

meh
i has afro


coincidence that both were taken with me in front of a graffiti


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 6, 2008)

expired


----------



## furious styles (Feb 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luchitox83 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys! great pics. Here's my attempt:


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 6, 2008)

Soo... despite the fact that I'm not a girl, thus will not be getting much attention, I have not posted pictures here in a VERY long time... and I had to dress up for a business interview anyway. Behold all the clothing that I'm wearing! (I also took some pictures w/ glasses b/c a couple people had wanted to see them)


*Spoiler*: _First we have the suit jacket_ 










*Spoiler*: _Then the tie_ 










*Spoiler*: _*strips*_ 










*Spoiler*: _Then the nice shirt_ 










*Spoiler*: _And finally the undershirt!_ 





^No one wants sweat on their nice shirts now, do they? 





*Spoiler*: _OMG IT'S MAH FACE!_ 





^OBSERVE MY RAZORBURN UP CLOSE! DAMN MY SENSITIVE SKIN!




That is all


----------



## LordTyrano? (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL i can't explain what i'm supposedly doin in this pic (in fact i don't know really) but i kind of like it 

Behold! >3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

*camwhore*

I'm such a camwhore


----------



## hazashi (Feb 7, 2008)

one moar


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 7, 2008)

*Three Years of Vash*


*Spoiler*: _2005_ 











*Spoiler*: _2006_ 











*Spoiler*: _2007_ 












What can I say, I happened to come upon my old photo folder with a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Lilali (Feb 7, 2008)

ok this is the only most recent pic i have of me 
damn stupid phone camera went and broke on me 

lol anyway here it is


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2008)

for teh lulz




...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 7, 2008)

Was a bit bored again x]


----------



## B (Feb 7, 2008)

tjnrmjkryskr


----------



## kiriospy (Feb 9, 2008)

I after the Superbowl



in my house, playing world of Warcraft >



i love this Game

MADE IN PARAGUAY


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 9, 2008)

And I saw this in London, I think it's a phonebox:



Plus there's a shot of a film I was ADing on in my Signature. Accidently killed the boom operator, so I was standing in.


----------



## Juice (Feb 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2008)

here's me trying to do a street, hand-plant with my skateboard


*Spoiler*: __ 




It didn't go so well


----------



## escamoh (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## delirium (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not very popular here.. and I've never posted my picture but I thought why not? Some of you might know the person I'm with though. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Me at a friend's birthday fancy dress (I'm on the far left):


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 10, 2008)

It's Kickero/TSC in the Haunted Wood!


----------



## melo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Me*

hey never had a formal intro in the NF. so here i am. hello!




some more of me

*Spoiler*: __ 









long hair days
*Spoiler*: __ 





smexy
*Spoiler*: __ 


















the day i cut my hair

*Spoiler*: __ 





p.s. i really love photography; but most of the time there's no one i could experiment on but myself, so i'm sorry what i post here are just my self-portraits; except the last one. it's from a photo shoot for a school stageplay.


----------



## SamRH (Feb 12, 2008)

Profile pic taken with crappy ass webcam.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm gonna be lazy and start posting old pictures


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2008)

The hat was borrowed, since I needed one while riding on a sled pulled by a car.


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2008)

SGT. PEPPERS


----------



## Usagi (Feb 14, 2008)

I told wifey I'd post, so, yea. 


*Spoiler*: _goodbye dinner_ 




I love me some Eddie 8D




*Spoiler*: _dept. party night_ 




I know it doesn't look like he loves me, but I love him. D:

Obligatory close up.


kaybai. :B


----------



## Heavens Wrath (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm...well why not.


----------



## fghj (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Gray Fullbuster (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright, I knew I had to post here eventually.


*Spoiler*: _Me? I look younger than I am_


----------



## Revenge (Feb 16, 2008)

*

Spoiler: D: 








They're all horrible... And big. o.o;*


----------



## buff cat (Feb 16, 2008)

I had to scribble my reflection out :x
My  hair looks so goofy because you can't tell they're in pigtails.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 17, 2008)

Current pic of me enjoy it.....


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I have been wanting to post here for a long time, and now I took some pictures today, and here's one of them . . . 

Pretty boring look on my face, but anyway . . .


----------



## Juice (Feb 17, 2008)

With my grand parents.

I'm in the middle.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 17, 2008)

Fancy Dress Ninja Boy. I'm a bit fucked.


----------



## Juice (Feb 19, 2008)

My new hair cut.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 [/IMG]


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _i challenge nf to a game of 21_ 






though i will probably loose because i'm white


----------



## Revenge (Feb 20, 2008)

*I was extremely pale today.  And I sopose my make-up doesn't help. xD*


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _With Woolly Hat_ 



too late bitches





*Spoiler*: _ With fitted Cap and Hood_ 



too late bitches


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 21, 2008)

I are un camera whore


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Your mistress reveals herself_ 






*Spoiler*: _Crack pairings ftw!! Who can resist the Sauce?_ 







Photo taken courtesy of peebs.


sorry my scanner sux


*Spoiler*: _Couldn't find the shoes, so I made them_ 



[/url]






Yes, the rose in my hair is also origami This is my first cosplay ever, but it will likely be my last Naruto cosplay ever. Just not feeling the teeny boppers.  But it was definitely new and fun being pointed at, yelled at, asked for pictures, randomly glomped, and stalked which was NOT fun...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, thats my real eye color


----------



## ?? (Feb 22, 2008)

A random pic taken of me....


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Crystal Renee (Feb 22, 2008)

...

*cough*

Crystal Renee, anyone?


*Spoiler*: __ 







^Getting cosplay ready. Sakura wig on the wig head and my friend Randi's Naruto wig (unstyled) on my head XD











^Photo by EBK



^Photo by EBK


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Slayz (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _IT IS I PANCAKESMAN!_


----------



## /root (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## HedKandi (Feb 24, 2008)

Bored, so here are some new pics 









^ I think that awful grimace was my best attempt at a scary face.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 im the guy on the left that my best friend with me

 my girlfriend is on the right




tis me


----------



## kirstyplz (Feb 24, 2008)

Hardcore coursework on the go


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 24, 2008)

I see what cha did thar. 




*Spoiler*: _step 3_ 




The damn hat kept on falling off [it's made out of plastic!] so I just had to hold it. 




So, I finally finished all the lychee gummies that came packaged in this cute little thing. Now I can use it as a coin bank, lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



expired



Oh God, I've shaved 

*Spoiler*: __ 



expired




*Spoiler*: __ 



expired


----------



## B (Feb 25, 2008)

pl;ylf68l,tuktyd


----------



## RugerRell (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's your boy serenading some ladies. Not a dry pair of panties in the room.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ literally "XD" _


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I'm next to the obnixiously tall one. I'm 5'11", even though he makes me look short_


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2008)

I finally was able to make a close shot of my eye


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't look 23 and I need a haircut. Picture taken today, so sleepy. -_-;


----------



## Shodai (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I know I look young, it's because I have eternal motherfucking youth.


----------



## guro (Feb 27, 2008)

That's me like 1 year ago.  0_0  

My hair is completely different now.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 28, 2008)

*On the left*


----------



## Felix (Feb 28, 2008)

I haff tvelve metchsteek
I come in two flavors!

Summer:

Winter:


I look shit horrendous in the Summer ones, my arms look like small branches and I'm doing some weird face due to the sun glare.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2008)

I came from the shower on this one, thus my hair is wet and turned back. It's usually different 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Juice (Feb 28, 2008)

*  with grandparents, again. *
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Feb 29, 2008)

^Hehe.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Feb 29, 2008)

I lick faces! 


Walky to store 



Can't you tell I'm the idiot out of the bunch?


----------



## Slayz (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _FUCK YEAH PANCAKESMAN!_


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Shodai (Mar 1, 2008)

Graaar! Evil Shodai!




YOU GONNA GET NEGGED


----------



## Cereza (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## -ThanatosX- (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm the middel one


----------



## Hell Fire (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Me old, with hair_ 










*Spoiler*: _recent with Celtic stip on :D_


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _  =( I'm Bald! _ 




​no thanks to my 'friends' who put a Hair removal cream on my hair while i was sleeping!  To top it all, the thing isn't even! there's no way a clipper is touching my head.. it's tender right now. 

i had a big bad afro before that! 

is this how i'll go out tomorrow?
​

what a way to fuck up my birthday! 

oh, yeah, did i mention that i've been shot before?  maybe you'll see the scar somewhere in the first pic.  
and lol @ my 'Itachi lines'


----------



## ChibiKibi (Mar 2, 2008)

Mehh....the pics I overused in all the "show yourself threads" 
And just believe me....I'm older than you think I am....i'm just...Loli I guess...

 (Little is me btw...that's what people call me xD)


I am small and Asian


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I was at a high tea _ 



And a freelance artist decided to choose me as his subject OH SHI-



I am not responsible for any exaggerated interpretation of said artist


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Pacman Hoodie_ 






Yeah, I got this not too long ago. I love it. Pacman is classic.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice Guy pose!!


----------



## colours (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _<3_ 







I'm a goon


----------



## legan (Mar 3, 2008)

Not a single person other then the 3 in the pic and my other 2 friend's IRL have seen this pic =D



I'm the little one in the middle, wasn't I adorable 

Also this happened a while ago but the scar's still there.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I dunno what this  building was, but it looked important, so I took a pic of me with it_


----------



## Felix (Mar 3, 2008)

Sexy guy sexin the girls.


The one in the middle with the red handkerchief in the pocket


----------



## SamRH (Mar 3, 2008)

For Chiddy.  I got bangs now and much shorter hair. 8D




​
boo.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Im planning on getting a Naruto Tattoo I Photoshopped it to see what it looks like.......what do you guys think? Should I get it?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## MasterChick (Mar 6, 2008)

here's moi


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 6, 2008)

DePp xD"


With Korny Pocket*-*


----------



## ? (Mar 6, 2008)

Old pics r old.


----------



## buff cat (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Sketchy (Mar 8, 2008)

New haircut!!! I might look a bit droopy but that's because of the camera flash ................. *editmode-Picture is replaced by a less droopy/sleepy one *

Resolution might be to much...that's why it's spoiler tagged .


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Snow (Mar 8, 2008)

In celebration of my unbanning I thought I'd post a picture of myself:



I was just chillin' with my eHomies and mom snuck up on me to take that one. 
God, I wish she'd stop doing that.

She said for my 32nd birthday present I can finally get a lock on my door.


----------



## Frambuesa (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, here we go, again . . . 



Me with glasses . . . 



ZOMG, crazy face! :amazed



A more normal looking picture . . . 





There . . .


----------



## Loki (Mar 9, 2008)

Well here we go, i got some new stuff, the one where im in is from 3 days ago a girl friend(were really just friends) took it she say i look cute in it  



And this are the two things I love the most in life XDD


----------



## colours (Mar 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I solemnly swear I am up to no good_


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _eraserhead meets morrissey_


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 12, 2008)

Greetings from the Israeli Air Force! How are ya ppl?
This is for the ladies that love men in uniforms:


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 13, 2008)

I do not simply allow women to seduce me with their beauty. When you become great like me, women go crazy over your beauty!

Behold!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _this will only be here for 24 hours;_ 



times up 8D


----------



## HedKandi (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






I am dressed as a box, because I?m hardcore that way 





*Spoiler*: __ 





This is me & my friend





*Spoiler*: __ 





This is what we do when we are bored


----------



## Winglessflight (Mar 14, 2008)

I finally got the courage to post some of me 


*Spoiler*: _click_


----------



## legan (Mar 14, 2008)

Shit quality webcam XD


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _BITCHES_


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _so gray_


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey friend


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 16, 2008)

For I, Snow (who just happens to be a dude):


----------



## quizzlix?! (Mar 16, 2008)

lol 70's week at school

*Spoiler*: __ 











edit: i forgot to mention that's my real hair


----------



## Trollzilla (Mar 16, 2008)

Guess , who's me ?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## James (Mar 17, 2008)

Meh, second picture I've posted here in 3.5 years.


----------



## Wingmay (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats me about 3 weeks ago.
And just because...
This is my dog...

ISN'T SHE CUTE?


----------



## colours (Mar 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _birthday wishes & kisses_


----------



## Kisa (Mar 18, 2008)

Th!is is me!


----------



## Auraya (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm bored 

shitty webcam quality


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello, ladies!


----------



## illyana (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, that is a wreath on my head. :3


----------



## sel (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Darkhope (Mar 21, 2008)

Twas a windy day in NYC.


----------



## Madpeter (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm the one in the top box I was playing about with some new cam software at the time and Legan the fucker Screen capped it.


----------



## B (Mar 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Iria (Mar 22, 2008)

B is lovely pek

Posted nerdy "doctard" pics of me in my scrubs with my stethoscope in the mod pic thread so I thought I might share them with you guys in here too ^^






Also I has a white fox


----------



## Riku (Mar 22, 2008)

well...vid is taking a while to upload....
here are some
funny
pics

waha.

*Spoiler*: _RANDOM!_


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 23, 2008)

Took a long walk around my neighborhood with my good friend today.


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I look pissed..._


----------



## Kisa (Mar 23, 2008)

A half face and a kiss!


----------



## martryn (Mar 23, 2008)

I dressed up a little for Easter today.  I decided to take a picture, but I looked too God damn sexy for a normal one....


----------



## Riku (Mar 24, 2008)

what the eff DAVID BLAINE!?!?


here i am impersonating none other than david blaine.



btw, if you HAVE NOT seen the famous youtube video, here it is:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2008)

random pics I took of some guy and some girl that some people on NF might know..


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 24, 2008)

Semi old:



Newish (done with a phone btw. no editing)



and this is a new shirt i got today :


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Mar 24, 2008)

Prom dress.


----------



## vervex (Mar 24, 2008)

Photos of meh


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2008)

my senior pic three years ago:

one two years? ago


----------



## Craver199103 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh yes.  I be le myspace freak.  She wanted a fan pictktuh. >_>''




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I am a small British boy._ 













*Spoiler*: _Hockey_


----------



## PATRON (Mar 27, 2008)

i had no intent on putting a pic of me up but what the hell, 
By toyblade yes I'm a big scary black guy


----------



## CocoPuffs (Mar 27, 2008)

omg I still have a post on the first page from like four years ago

lol practically look the same



haha I don't like taking pictures


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 27, 2008)

me?

*Spoiler*: _me_ 



Gone                    .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Meh..Why not..


----------



## Anki-Shai (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey, I just came across this thread so here it is.

I am the one with the hat, here in Colombia is called sombrero vueltiado.


----------



## lolalicious (Mar 27, 2008)

It wont let me insert an image.
So there's a link (:


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 27, 2008)

new frames


----------



## mahiyain (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi beautiful ppl on NF  I might as well..
 <== that's me in my avvy lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 



picture gone


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 27, 2008)

*okay*

well I am not that good looking but well here  I am....


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 28, 2008)

It's been almost a year since I posted an image of myself.  I cut my long hair about a month ago...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Absinthe+Me+my best friend with my camera=this^


----------



## PATRON (Mar 28, 2008)

what the hell is with the nf and all the cute chicks?
another pic of the big scary black guy
By toyblade i was trying to smile


----------



## warp drive (Mar 28, 2008)

Alright here is me.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 28, 2008)

i just took a pic with my new webcam and it came out fucked up looking like this for some reason i thought it was slightly funny here you go


----------



## Suzuhiko (Mar 29, 2008)

Forgive me for doing some camwhoring, I just had a haircut >__<


*Spoiler*: __ 







Can't see in hat D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2008)

So how do I look in a fancy outfit


----------



## legan (Mar 29, 2008)

Yay for boredum 


*Spoiler*: _ut oh no shirt_


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Mar 30, 2008)

for those who wanted to see my prom dress

*Spoiler*: _my dress_ 









I'll post more as they upload  enjoy lol
and yes to answer your question I KNOW I LOOK HORRIBLE ><


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## HedKandi (Mar 31, 2008)

Me and my bestest 


*Spoiler*: _Separated (last November):_ 




Boredom

Laughing about something dorky probably- can?t remember what. 





*Spoiler*: _ Reunited(this March)_ 




Still bored. We also realized black and white isn?t as flattering as you?d think (i.e. old Hollywood glamour). So we fiddled with the edit button, and created fluffy clouds and a few sparkles. I don?t think the end result does justice to our enormous talent. /sarcasm


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 31, 2008)

me...

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MIK2EZct_9g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Costigon (Mar 31, 2008)

Argh this is me:


----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm ah Filipino, Mother Ficus..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kisa (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm trying to look serious.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _This is what I got_ 





It's so blurry


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

Um...had a friend over. We watched Shutter in Japanese. She tried to do our make-up Tokio Hotel-style, but it didn't work out so well. =P





PS: They're kinda blurry 'cuz they were taken on a cellphone. =D


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 2, 2008)

Me and my bro, morning after a party. (I'm on the right)



Jaguar couch mothafuckaz.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2008)

I realized that it actually shows my camera's good quality on here 

Myspace is lame for low quality


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2008)

Figured I'd show off my awesome hat. 



Tried to put on my best "forum" face, aka the one I seem to often have when posting in here.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 3, 2008)

My pic is in my sig. 

Here mine are anyway:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 3, 2008)

I radiate with awesomeness! (Ignore the lamp.)


----------



## melo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Most recent pics*


*Spoiler*: _when i think of NaruHina_ 



sunny day with the cool wind blowing





*Spoiler*: _at home due to soccer injury_ 



 broken shin bone!
oh well, smile. there's something good that will come out of this. i know it.


[IMG=]http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w2/melo217/DSC02526.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty good, I think, especially because I have no makeup on at all.  But I has no eyebrows.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I felt I should post a pic in the naughty thread but I look really bad except for my hair, so here I am_


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Bah.
Hope my face doesnt make your eyes bleed xD;;
and I hope you understand the concept of this pic


----------



## kirstyplz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yup..


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

I have posted before, but I found some older pictures, so enjoy Dattebayo-chan trough the years . . . 



*At age 14*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*At age 17*



*At age 20*


----------



## Mannequin (Apr 5, 2008)

the guy


----------



## Keahi (Apr 6, 2008)

Somewhere in Nebraska or Iowa. And having people mistake me for being Samoan instead of Hawaiian. haha. That was pretty funny. And interesting.


----------



## Tsumi (Apr 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _its been quite a while >_>_


----------



## Kissidia (Apr 6, 2008)

this is me. this is the me who hasnt shaved for 11 days.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Meh_


----------



## Young-Sasuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Here I am


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2008)

:           /


*Spoiler*: __ 



poof!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 8, 2008)

been sooooo long since i posted here.


*Spoiler*: _wanna see true sharingan fan???_


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 9, 2008)

First and Probably my last post on this thread. (Kinda Dark, just turn up the brightness)
My noes looks big at this angel.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 10, 2008)

Bitches don't know 'bout me and Super Mario:


----------



## Quagles (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I might have posted before, but then it would be shitty webcam / cellphone picture, so here's some with a decent camera.





I'm not very good at taking pictures of myself, and smiling on pics.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm always kind of afraid to post really clear pictures of my face because I'm very recognizable and unique looking.  I'm just afraid of people recognizing me places and coming up to me.

Anyway, I'm deciding to post it....


*Spoiler*: _Me_ 










*Spoiler*: _Close up version of my eyes_


----------



## legan (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok first pic was me being bored and getting Mandifer to put mah gar glasses on 
Seond she screen capped sneakily 


*Spoiler*: _lols_


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 11, 2008)

These are from when I used to "look like Sasuke/Itachi"








​


----------



## Hokage540 (Apr 12, 2008)

A drunken night... wait a sec... I'm pretty sure most of my nights are drunken ones..


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2008)

^ That pic would fit in with the Bath House pics topic too(as in it could definitly fit with those pics if you wanted to put it there). I've never worn a bikini myself honestly. LOL.

Anyway, I've been posting a few pics lately here after not posting any for ages. I think this is going to be it for a while though.


*Spoiler*: _Extreme close ups_ 












*Spoiler*: _And an ancient pic of me...yes those are leather boots_


----------



## jkingler (Apr 13, 2008)

Court thread, turns out, there are three different people, video proof.

3 pics of me from my 5 year anniversary, which was yesterday.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2008)

taken a couple of months ago, for the lulz.


----------



## colours (Apr 14, 2008)

Sure, why not?




*Spoiler*: _trying to look mean_ 





But I just come off as cross-eyed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sort of pink..._


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Why hallo thar..._


----------



## Kyo. (Apr 15, 2008)

this is me

and with the band now


----------



## Mannequin (Apr 15, 2008)

lol i dunnno


----------



## Lokiee The Undead (Apr 15, 2008)

Probably will be deleted since my face isnt showing

but yea, one of the better shots of my Fall photoshoot


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 15, 2008)

At a game tourney last weekend.......Im the white guy lol


----------



## buff cat (Apr 15, 2008)

Swirly mark is where I swirlied my reflection from the opposing mirror. :|


----------



## Riot (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol, pic time.


*Spoiler*: __ 




L is for Loser Loula!


----------



## Amane Misa (Apr 18, 2008)

Me!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 18, 2008)

This is me.


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Apr 18, 2008)

Prepare for eye burners


Me my moms my niece and nephew [fact they are going to be here tomorrow!]

Me when my niece head butted me and made my sharp ass canine teeth peirce both sides of my tounge.

Ugliest picture of me with my glasses


----------



## Einstein (Apr 19, 2008)

*
Wanna know something? That jacket was originally pink. <3 Photoshop!
Okay, now check out my pups!*



​


----------



## melo (Apr 19, 2008)

*pensive mood this time.*



*Spoiler*: _what will i be?_ 



a wind in the desert or a lone tree atop a hill?


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 19, 2008)

I contemplated posting screencaps of me on my webcam... 'Cause somehow I always look horrible in pictures, but I can make it far better on my webcam.

In the end, I took three screencaps.





I fiddled with the setting halfway through, hence my hair looking brown then red.

My face isn't red, but my hair isn't brown, so I can never get the settings quite right. o_O


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2008)

I wasn't going to post more for a while but I might as well. 


*Spoiler*: _Me_ 










*Spoiler*: _My shadow_ 










*Spoiler*: _Some of my scars..._ 











The first 2 pics are my right arm....I have another scar like that on the same arm but on the other side of the arm(same place as the scar in the pics, just the opposite side of the arm). I can't find the pic I took of the other side though.

The last pic is my right leg(lower part of my leg). I know that pic is crappy though.


----------



## Fin (Apr 20, 2008)

This is a sample of a loser and his friends acting as kong fu try to get something of themselves, but really not.. I love em anyways.





I really should share this with them first instead of share it on here.. but its 2 and I don't feel like it.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 20, 2008)

My little brother me and a friend.
Pic is shot tonight @ Armin Only.


----------



## buff cat (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I had woken up from a nap, because I nap all the time in that room. (The blue walls make you sleepy..)



And here's a picture I found from when I was a kiddie. xD


----------



## Fin (Apr 20, 2008)

Civilain ninja'd



Scarecrow attack





I still weep...


----------



## saruichi (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 20, 2008)

Second picture 
Also shot at Armin Only.


----------



## melo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Life is beautiful_ 



If you believe it is, then you will that indeed it is. To believe is to see beyond seeing.




Smile back at Life whenever it plays a joke on you. Who knows, Life will be much kinder, or funnier, next time around.


----------



## tgre (Apr 21, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!*

I was totally bored today, and I realised that alot of people haven't actually seen me 

Oh, first here's my very special girl, Alicia, who still knows a few tricks in bed :




*Spoiler*: _EVEN THOUGH MY BACK IS TURNED... I STILL C U!!11_ 





The actual picture actually looks cool


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Apr 21, 2008)

Prom sucked 



Serious face 


I thought this looked kinda cool. 



Me, my friend Katie & her boyfriend

*Spoiler*: __ 










Beating my friends boyfriends ass at GH3 



I shall marry this girl <3



My accomplishment for prom pek


----------



## Everlong (Apr 21, 2008)

omg, posting in cratterbomb????



me and my new roommate before I got my hairs cut


----------



## legan (Apr 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _old pic is old_ 










*Spoiler*: _looks like I smoked dope_ 



http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/Blooddude/me/?action=view&current=DSCN2943.jpg


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 21, 2008)

More of a tribute as to how I feel then it is to Bleach...


----------



## Slips (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres a story behind this one but I can be arsed going into it 

From a wedding about 2 weeks ago. I hate weddings but I do enjoy the partys that happen afterwards

After a few hours and many drinks later I needed to recover. From what I was told I was hauled to a mates house and dumped


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 23, 2008)

What do ppl do when its 7;30 AM and they just walked out of a massive trance party on their way to the parking-garage ?

I know its a useless video, turn on the volume please 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKG1OTF8ttY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2008)

Was bored:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reznor (Apr 23, 2008)

Random Party Pictures


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _moar haircut_ 









*Spoiler*: _before_


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## fxu (Apr 25, 2008)

WOO-WOO ... GANGSTA COMING THROUGH


*Spoiler*: __ 









I've smexied up this whole thread...

old pic is old
bad lighting is bad
terrible camera phone is terrible


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 25, 2008)

Woot bought a new Rusty reversible  Beanie.


----------



## Danse (Apr 25, 2008)

Just in case you thought i was gone

We are watching you​

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## metronomy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...dead...


----------



## nanni (Apr 25, 2008)

only one pic


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 26, 2008)

Me with my brother...


*Spoiler*: __ 



lalala~~~


----------



## Riku (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ no not really I like it.  


So I definitely won't be showing any other pics until summer!
;]

but


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Myspace Pic_ 






* I just throw that up there because 80% pose like that. XD*




&&

Here, this next one I got a little over a year and a half ago....
It was @ one of my AMAZING RETREATS!

haha ^_^

because we're hardcore Christians!


*Spoiler*: _ACTS!_ 





*I don't think they want their faces shown, *










SO yeah!  That's about it! until summer!


----------



## nanni (Apr 26, 2008)

peoplez thought I was a girl
forgot this one


----------



## /root (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 27, 2008)

At comic con with marie, but she didnt like how she looked


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome hair Bonten.

Lock up your daughters


*Spoiler*: __ 






^And if you look closer to the ring Im wearing you'll notice the konoha leaf, yes I wear a naruto ring, Im such a geek


----------



## Shishou (Apr 28, 2008)

My friend got a ferret that I was playin with all day.  They are so cool, but stink.  So he can have the stink and I can enjoy the ferret.  Win win, I say!

His camera fails at quality and lighting.


----------



## Blooded (Apr 28, 2008)

My tattoo not done yet but oh well


----------



## Reznor (Apr 29, 2008)

Building a fort in the front lawn.

*Spoiler*: _Fort!_


----------



## Hay-Hay (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I'm new and I probably will regret this but this is me:


----------



## Heran (Apr 29, 2008)

Drunken Pic No. 328


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Micah (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredibly happy! 



Mildly Happy...



Somewhat Sad.



Incredibly Sad.



So fucking surprised that I shit my pants.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _me and my ex-girlfriend at a party_ 





It was a costume party, She was Lego Maul and I was lego Leia


----------



## Kyon (Apr 30, 2008)

_I look so shocked in this picture. like srsly_


----------



## Heran (Apr 30, 2008)

I do teh skateboarding lulz.


----------



## Hay-Hay (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok so I decided to post some more pics of myself:

This is when I went and visted my cousin in Florida. We went to Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios. Good times.



At my cousin's house where we had been drinking and I decided I wanted to get on the table and pose. 


This is a few months before the other two pictures. I think Aug '07. We went to a club with some friends and I did this dance, well actually more like humping the ground or what ever is on the dance floor at the time. Anyways, its called the Gator.


I will probably take them down in a day or 2.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 1, 2008)

Picture time again . . . 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Me, a year ago_ 




Kind of sleepy 




*Spoiler*: _A bit less than a year ago_ 




Kind of drunk 



I might regret it


----------



## Pilaf (May 1, 2008)

I look goofy.


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2008)

First time posting a photo here.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 2, 2008)

I was @ this dance event yesterday.
It rained like hell in the beginning. 
So my hair is all fucked up.
I dunno who I am in this pictar.....


High on alcohol and xtc


----------



## Heran (May 2, 2008)

Once upon a time ago, I had a mini ramp in my back garden.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlDBkWFnNFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crystal Renee (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Jaded Heart (May 2, 2008)

A picture of meh ;o


----------



## sheena (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I'm not pretty or anything but here_


----------



## Chevaux (May 2, 2008)

here's the pic I'm using for my graduation announcements:

don't laugh


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 3, 2008)

Ohhhh god Ive done to much pictarwhoring for this week.
I promise this is my last one. 

 maybe not


----------



## Felix (May 3, 2008)

Feelicks looking Artsy?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 4, 2008)

Im the white guy sitting at the computer chair in the first one, who dances at the end
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfsk45U8Ufk[/YOUTUBE]



.....Also, the ONLY white guy in this vid lol. Im helping my friend make vids for a class project.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue8wUDAa5qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 4, 2008)

Penis.


----------



## Mr. Joe (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Robotkiller (May 4, 2008)

Oh wow, tough act to follow.

Typical excuse for crappy pictures:

1) I need a new haircut.
2) It's hot here and I'm very frizzy.
3) My dog is not Satan.
------------------------------------------------

Here's me an an activity that I often partake in, it's called breathing. I'm still getting the hang of it (can't exhale), but I hope it's to your liking.



here's me sittting on my couch, as you can see my hair is untamable, I hope some day to find a woman to tame it. Ladies?



Here's me and my dog. His name is comet (after the reindeer since I got him on Christmas), I've had him since I was ten or so, and he's a minature australian shepard. 



And lastly is me in my favorite hat. I really like hats as it means I don't have to worry about my damnable hair and I tend to, if I do say so myself, look quite good in them. Esspecially beaniesX3


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 4, 2008)

In my heart you'll always be that African gal Rob...


*Spoiler*: _Dance Camp_ 







The entire sequence before I was overpowered by a gerbil



Outrageous libel



I play to win



Too lazy to bat away the camera


----------



## Princess Hina (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Heran (May 4, 2008)

Hello.


----------



## buff cat (May 4, 2008)

the difference a flash can make.

(notice the overheaping pile of tissues in the trash.  [I just got over a cold xD])
I should really get that crap out of there. :/


----------



## bronzhawk (May 5, 2008)

Hope you feel better here is a flower...

Not as pretty as you but its the thought that counts right?  On a side note, I agree with you (I assume), the flash is EVIL... the camera companies need to make better "low light" compact cameras.


*Spoiler*: _Its not easy being smexy..._ 



Or so I have heard. 
Well I've decided to go a "more artistic" route this time around.  Enjoy...


----------



## Vanity (May 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Crappy pic is crappy_ 










*Spoiler*: _I see you now bitches! =D_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ancient pic from when I was 17_


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2008)

I'm using my webcam instead of my camera this time. Dunno why 


*Spoiler*: _Typical weird pose_ 










*Spoiler*: _A beard you say, reckless?_ 











*Spoiler*: _Weird side profile, I look young lol_ 










And as a special bonus for the shotacons 
(Except hannahlove who already saw it):


*Spoiler*: _Shota Andreas_


----------



## Outlandish (May 5, 2008)

ran out of hair wax ill get some more pics from facebook later :3

yes yes bad phone quality


----------



## Shishou (May 5, 2008)

I shoulda bought the hat.  Just another thing to regret in life.  /wrists


----------



## Gecka (May 5, 2008)

Sorta old, but today I look like hell


----------



## bronzhawk (May 6, 2008)

I personally liked the black and white more but someone asked for the full color images so 

*Spoiler*: _here they are_ 














With the exception of this one... I should have posted this one in the original posting.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 6, 2008)




----------



## ~riku~ (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Me...trying to smile...>_<_ 



gone gone gone gone


----------



## buff cat (May 6, 2008)

More with that shirt.  (I just love that shirt.)


sanny


----------



## BlueFox! (May 6, 2008)

A Year Ago:
Don't mind the rush on my lip....
Now:
and still 14....*sigh*


----------



## Mr. Joe (May 6, 2008)

I forgot to post this one.


----------



## Le Femme Fatale (May 7, 2008)

Dunno if this is spam, but it would be fun seeing who you are chatting with, so... Post pics of yourself  Here are some of little me:

Me:

Me and my big brother:

Me and my little brother:


----------



## Heran (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Slips (May 8, 2008)

I found this on my old phone I would say its about 2 and a half years old as Its my old job.

This beauty was the first step on the ladder up for me. She was old as hell and uncomfortable to drive but she never let me down


----------



## Rhaella (May 8, 2008)

lol, how old do I look?


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (May 8, 2008)

This is the only photo of me on my laptop.

The only thing I like about this photo, is my England flag.:WOW


----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Jaded Heart (May 10, 2008)

Some other pics ;D 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just got out of the shower =3




bad webcam shot >.<


----------



## Impy-Chan (May 10, 2008)

Edit: Bwa, i just realised how big these pictures are , i'm not vain!


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (May 10, 2008)

old pic


----------



## JeNNY<3 (May 10, 2008)

First time posting in this thread . 


I would die for this kid 


?


You boys like? .


Shades :GAR


----------



## Die Heinii (May 10, 2008)

Hai


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Kakkōu-kun (May 11, 2008)

the back


----------



## bronzhawk (May 11, 2008)

Trying to do what camera whores do best... (I'll take the pictures you decide).


Teaser for ya'...

*Spoiler*: _B&W FTW!_ 





Stoping to smell the flowers...


Look at what I found!


I wish I was a couple more feet over to the left... *sigh*


We're BAAACK! ;D


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 12, 2008)

Picture time again . . .


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 12, 2008)

Me ..


----------



## Gooba (May 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Glasses_


----------



## Bleach (May 12, 2008)

Ill post one 



 small but w/e ;o


----------



## Heran (May 13, 2008)

Is it a bin, is it a man?

No, its Bin man!


----------



## Masaki (May 14, 2008)

Masaki does Soran Bushi! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Middle row, second from the right


----------



## Heran (May 14, 2008)

Drunken Malarky


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm the one on the right btw.


----------



## dora ♥ (May 15, 2008)

Just some random pictures cause I'm bored. 





​


----------



## MasterChick (May 15, 2008)

Senior pics


----------



## RugerRell (May 15, 2008)

Going for a more rugged look.



OniTasku said:


> I'm watching my girlfriends kitten for the weekend while she is away on a school-trip. The thing is incredibly hyper-active and has carved my arms up pretty nicely. Thankfully it's so damn adorable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Has your girlfriend seen your sig? I wouldn't leave my pets with weirdos.


----------



## buff cat (May 16, 2008)

Me & my friend in a lab. haha, we were making soap.
yes I know my face is sunburned.


----------



## Outlandish (May 16, 2008)

Sporting some shades =]


----------



## buff cat (May 16, 2008)

me & my boyfriend, corey.

my outfit! I made the skirt, and altered the shirt. 



more of the goslings!


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 17, 2008)

Small but whatever.


----------



## tgre (May 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ever had those days where you felt that basically you could do nothing else but sit on your lawn and reminisce about life and all the natural beauty around it? Well I never did so here's a picture of me getting my ass wet from the damp grass I'm sitting on._ 



ploop




When I wake up... this picture will be gone


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 17, 2008)

I'm |B|!!


----------



## vervex (May 17, 2008)

Spontaneous shot in the streets today  Tina all natural 




*edit:*
While we're at it... I'll add two more. Portraits.
Yes. I have freckles.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (May 18, 2008)

I actually don't look like a total moron in this picture.

Okay maybe I do 
Maybe this one's better, I'm the blond one.
My friend looks kinda creepy D=


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 18, 2008)

Roses are gorgeous :3


----------



## Mishudo (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Tsuki (May 20, 2008)

The glasses remind me of Kamina's. 

Except without the awesome. =/


----------



## dora ♥ (May 20, 2008)

Lol, more camwhoring.


----------



## nanni (May 20, 2008)

...

...


----------



## kataimiko (May 21, 2008)

I attended Anime Central this past weekend..and ended up cosplaying as Karin for the luls...also because my older brother was cosplaying as Suigetsu, and we thought it would be funny to beat the crap out of each other all day. XD

Here are some pics:
(also, please disregard by ridiculously long skinny chicken legs.)

*Spoiler*: __ 










sasusaku FTW!!


----------



## Kittan (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ?Fallacy? (May 22, 2008)

Labret  pek


----------



## Shirozaki (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Meral-chan (May 22, 2008)

Here's me, just outside the mall:


----------



## ~Itachi 69er (May 22, 2008)

umm this is me xD


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (May 22, 2008)

Thats the best example of how shitty someone can look after 2 days of no sleep >_< + sunburn

and lol, new haircut, damn i miss my old hair 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i look too much like a usual human in here, forgot to photoshop superbright skin and all that


----------



## Outlandish (May 22, 2008)

me in some crappy ass dorm 

bronzhawk was my inspiration here


----------



## Chevaux (May 22, 2008)

OK I got a new haircut. 





I need to resize. I'll do it late though.


----------



## tgre (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Saiky (May 24, 2008)

ok i told snow i would (sorry its not BH snowy)


----------



## buff cat (May 24, 2008)

My dresser at any given time--a heaping mess.  


My cat being a total fatass. Fat hanging off the edge and everything. >,>


I swear I get the feeling I've posted this already.


----------



## delirium (May 25, 2008)

Prom last night. Here's some pics of me. My name is del if you didn't know. The girl's name is tequila mocking bird. She's a member here on NF too but she's just a lurker. Not as cool as I am obviously.

//dels split personalitee// 

i am also a buttfayce >( and mockingburd is more cooler than me

bizarro del will be carrying out matters indis poast from here on out ^^

>_> my camura <<<< shit, btw, just to warn yew. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




SHUT UP BABEH I KNOWEET





*Spoiler*: __ 





you could win the presidency with a poster like this. Vote for me, eyyyyyyyyy.





*Spoiler*: __ 




x3 hee hee





*Spoiler*: __ 




;:*





*Spoiler*: __ 




piece foo







*Spoiler*: __ 




Delirium is a glorius beacon of lite





*Spoiler*: __ 




*sigh*





*Spoiler*: __ 





WERD





*Spoiler*: __ 




and thats the end of that chapter


----------



## NinGirl (May 25, 2008)

Some random pics


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2008)

Me about 2 years ago


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

me jumping like a crazy idiot


me


----------



## Garlock (May 26, 2008)

you look like the bastard child of Jared Leto... hahahaha

Here's mine:


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Jokestr (May 26, 2008)

I'M ALSO 5' 2"

>OOOOO


----------



## abstract (May 26, 2008)

everyone lurking is gay. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



I was tagged in this pic on facebook lol.  im in the green hat talking to the drunk asian man behind my even drunker friends.


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

i'm obviously on the right


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2008)

About 3 years ago. I don't have any recent pics.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

me in 4th or 5th grade


OLD PIC IS OLD 


NOTE THE HECKLE AND JECKLE SHIRT


----------



## delirium (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Chevaux (May 26, 2008)

I blame Snow.


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2008)

Me when I was about 6.



Jokestr and I at a rock concert


----------



## Sky (May 26, 2008)

holy shit del 


well here's my fwkin' pick blender...


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2008)

Jokestr and I at Anime Iowa.


----------



## geG (May 26, 2008)

BABY


----------



## Dave (May 26, 2008)

thsi one is real

me as kid


----------



## Slips (May 26, 2008)

mmmkkkkk

Wedding > Drunk > Recovery


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 26, 2008)

*goes on masquerading as a Blenderite, acting as if nothing is amiss*


----------



## Suzuhiko (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Byakuya (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Shodai (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Tsuki (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too slow. 





That's me on the right, and my sister on the left. Neither of us had any makeup on at time of picture.


Oh, by the way, it's one of the pictures from my trip to Italy.

That's what I look like when I travel


----------



## Iria (May 26, 2008)

lol i dunno


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

This is me


----------



## E (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, fuck this


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2008)

boahjrsjfadhsgjjg


----------



## buff cat (May 27, 2008)

I thought the light in the leaves looked nice.


----------



## Zhongda (May 28, 2008)

Me at the Liberal Arts conferance at my university

I am second from the right


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Gillette_Series (May 28, 2008)

Look at me!


----------



## Lilali (May 29, 2008)

not the most recent pic of me but any is better then none i guess lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



this was about 9 months ago now when i decided to go blond and going to a back to school party lol​


----------



## LiveFire (May 29, 2008)

I had to have my wisdom teeth removed: 

I couldn't feel my face: 

Beard : 

Hmm: 

random shit: 

I don't know that guy!: 

I WAS DRUNK!:


----------



## mammadog (May 29, 2008)

BEFORE YOU ASK, I AM 14 YEARS OLD. NOT 12.
X3


----------



## Jaded Heart (May 29, 2008)

Some other pics 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (May 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
i hate you
_


----------



## legan (May 30, 2008)

I'll possibly take some newer ones once I find my hat/get it cut, re shave and find the decent cam.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sleepy time_


----------



## martryn (May 30, 2008)

Meh, what the hell.  I'll throw up another webcam shot.  Always thought random pictures like this were lame.


----------



## hazashi (May 30, 2008)

me and my girlfriend, she's not a member of this forum but oh well


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

took this heading to Karoake last week. i was already halfway thru a coke and rum when my friend too this pic of me.


----------



## Dionysus (May 30, 2008)

It's been a while.


----------



## nanni (May 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 30, 2008)

I do zero work in math class.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Revenge (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Captain Gir (May 31, 2008)

my first cam pic


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, I think I held off long enough that my browser forgot about imageshack.  Not too bad for a camera whore i suppose...


*Spoiler*: _Yeay! Pictures!_ 







Look at the rocks!


Trying to look cute... not sure if I'm pulling it off right though...


Kagebunshin ftw.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 1, 2008)

My girl and me after her 18th birthday party last year.



Halloween back in the day. I'm the taller Blues Brother.



Me attempting to skate with my little bro and his friends. I'm the one with the afro. Another old pic.


----------



## mammadog (Jun 1, 2008)

Me an' Mom
Me a lonnggggggggggggggg time ago


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 1, 2008)

Late, moth flying around and phone in my hand. I seem to take any photos of myself lying down nowadays. Also the moth thing was a lie, I just have a really interesting ceiling


----------



## Aeld (Jun 1, 2008)

oh god...this thread finally got me 








i miss dressing up as a pack of cigarettes


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 2, 2008)

My sister bday (on the right).



As you can see, I modded half of the family.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a ton of pics


----------



## Sakura (Jun 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ok yeah inappropriate so i added hearts to make it better lol_ 



wait a minute​


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2008)

_*Posting out of boredom* _:sleepy


----------



## KabutoOrochimaruLoverxx (Jun 2, 2008)

My friend took that one in January, I think. It was the most decent and current one of me I have on my computer currently. I was pretty hyper that night, I admit it.

I know. I'm not very pretty .


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's moi;


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 3, 2008)

my friends and me 


*Spoiler*: __ 





all dressed up  X3


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jun 4, 2008)

Ohhh come onnnn.
you guys updated right when I was posting these! 



Bronzhawk asked why I don't smile with my teeth in pics. Here's why. I look even more retarded when I do. 





In Vegas making an Elvis face 





Bored waiting for the 10 hour LA tour 






My little cousin Jaxon and meh <3




My cup says Punku <3 pek





I loved my hair. lol


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 5, 2008)

The end of the playoff beard.


It's been a good year.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jun 5, 2008)

The new do



 They reckon I look like a criminal in this one... whatever.


----------



## Iria (Jun 5, 2008)

can't remember if I posted this here or not

anyway I grew up in Texas and in the early 90's...so that might explain this 



but really there is no excuse ^^;


----------



## Aeld (Jun 5, 2008)

Iria thats bloody adorable  <-- apt ^_^



One on the left 
short hair is better


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a pic with my friends sunglasses on.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 5, 2008)

I has a haircut.



For zaru's kid crud.


----------



## buff cat (Jun 6, 2008)

life in orange.  I dyed my hair. 

I've already posted a kid picture of meself somewheerre.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _oof_


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 6, 2008)

Bad quality, but you get the idea.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jun 6, 2008)

Baby hoopla?  


Blossom wannabe 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yes. In fact I do have the magic stick.






Help. I'm trapped in a wooden crib of emotion.


----------



## E (Jun 6, 2008)

pedobear/shotacat bait pic thread this turning eh?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2008)

with all the baby pictures, I couldn't resist.


*Spoiler*: _here's mine btw_ 





It's the most you guys will ever get out of me.

And no, unlike the other ones, this is NOT a fake.


Baby Schecter/Smoke/Rey


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 7, 2008)

Is this my real hair ?



*edit*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






 These are me before I had dreads btw. I'll try to get something more recent up here.

And since others posted childhood pics..........


*Spoiler*: __ 








I hate to toot my own horn, but damn I was cute!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 8, 2008)

In after Vanilla and her extensions pek


well, this is how my hair used to be before i had my hair cut ;___;
100% natural for those who might think it's a fake


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 9, 2008)

Good looking people. 

Heres me with standing in front of a mirror, for some reason. lol. Oh poser.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 10, 2008)

_you post your pics here right... i'll just link it...



I look ugly don't I lol. Fuck that. Don't make me feel worse okie... T.T

Pedos 
Pedos... don't hit me!!!_


----------



## Morph (Jun 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I look so pleased with myself


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Frequent Sunshine (Jun 10, 2008)

I am the only brunette... ^^;


Me and my friend being silly.


----------



## -=Yanayo=- (Jun 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 natural 




*Spoiler*: __ 



  Me & jack 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 bestie =] drunk? 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 in love 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 both besties lil drunk 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol dressed up


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 12, 2008)

thought this 1 was a decent enough pic


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 12, 2008)

Watching Holland - Italy with the greatest concentration. 
I'm the 2nd guy from the right.



Here a clearer one of me (it's editted a bit though);


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 12, 2008)

Normally my hair isn't styled like this, but it's one of the better recent pics of me ^-^


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 12, 2008)

^ Veerie x3!!! (that Mojito made me drunk btw xD)

Ima wa, pic time desu:





..


----------



## -18 (Jun 12, 2008)

who wants to wrestle with my dog?


​
​


----------



## Bonten (Jun 12, 2008)

Found this guy somewhere on the street last Saturday.  Think he'd had too much of a wild night already.


----------



## fakund1to (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm the one with white bones T-shirt


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 13, 2008)

Does it count as camera whoring if I am on a business trip?


*Spoiler*: _Well maybe it does..._ 















Saving the best for last : )


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 13, 2008)

prom pic:


funny story, the first thing that popped into my mind when this picture was tooken was the word "shit" cause they were really rushing the photos since there was such a long line, and they took the picture so fast I didn't get a chance to smile.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jun 13, 2008)

Some pics of me at grad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First guy from the left

Blue tie

Me giving a speech


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 13, 2008)

Only I'd wear a hoodie on a boiling day.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 13, 2008)

.. 






*Spoiler*: _83_ 





shinigami.. always getting in the way..


----------



## buff cat (Jun 14, 2008)

Before I dyed my hair.


Grey!


----------



## † Hinotori † (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, this is me XD Hope to not scar anyone with my ugliness XD





 The last one is from winter...bare with me, it's the only one I look somewhat accaptable in XD


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 15, 2008)

Its incredible how many pictures you find when you actually look. lol.


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 15, 2008)

Meeeeh I might post a pic aswell......I lost my smile because I didn't feel so well..... .


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres me as Deidara, taken after a con without my headband on(really bad pic)


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jun 15, 2008)

Heh  smart Yariko ... well ... ME





*Spoiler*: __ 



Gurls down please


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 16, 2008)

following with the current trend I have decided to post some old pics. These are from dance recitals as a kid:


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm back with NEW PICTURES! 


*Spoiler*: __ 







I also got new tattoos on my wrists! It says "Eudaimonia" and both halves of the word are on each wrist. It's a Greek term that means "happiness" but has a more philosophical meaning behind it. I loved learning about it in my Greek philosophy class. I thought it would be a perfect tat for me! I love it a lot!


Me with my old high school friend, Jim. No, we're not together lol.


I graduated college (taken before I got the blonde and red streaks)!


----------



## -18 (Jun 16, 2008)

working hands 



​
​
​


----------



## Crystal Renee (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## The Thieving Queen (Jun 16, 2008)

Now how the hell do I compete with all the smex in this thread? pek

Picwhore time, only time ever hopefully. First time without glasses I think.




*Spoiler*: __ 








this one ain't up for long 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shorty (Jun 17, 2008)

Shoorty pics .









*Spoiler*: __ 




Teh dog XD.


----------



## Clue (Jun 18, 2008)

random pics of me


----------



## legan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm the dude in the middle I can only assume the two next to me are friend's or pedo's dressed in one hell of a disguise.


----------



## Tsuki (Jun 18, 2008)

I took my hair out of my braids.


----------



## Muse (Jun 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ Sure, why not?_ 



too late 




Old pic is old...but you get the point.  I'm the one on the left


----------



## Tsuki (Jun 18, 2008)

As per request, two pictures. 





*Spoiler*: __ 





I photoshopped [actually, I used MS Paint] the first one. 



But it still counts at two. 

And yes, this is what I look like when I go to work.


----------



## Kisa (Jun 18, 2008)

I like Nanao-chan.


----------



## -18 (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 19, 2008)

For the hell of it


----------



## Eirizzy (Jun 19, 2008)

eeeee blurry pic!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Sakura (Jun 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _lol what a baller_ 



gonnneeee​




*Spoiler*: _recent//pre-broken nose_ 



i like grapes​


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 21, 2008)

2 pics ..


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 21, 2008)

*considering that I'll be leaving in two months for good, I have no need to hide it.*

here's one of me in my room.



here's one of my shirt for those of you who might wander what it says.



here's a close up on my face.



Here's my Flemish Giant, Ms. Muffin Top, A.K.A. Bun-E, Ms. Buns-Buns, and the Pellet Gun. X3


----------



## 64palms (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there a limit to how big the pictures can be?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 22, 2008)

Naturally late nights lead to unusual posing.



Still frustrated I can't spell my name out with my new spinning dinosaurs thanks to the image limit :shrooms


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 22, 2008)

I like to take pictures and show them, but I always think I look horrible. ​


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _hey guys i'm creepy_ 










*Spoiler*: _and this is mostly what you would find if you were to walk into my room_


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 23, 2008)

I got a new haircut! X3


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Bah, I'll upload my picture. 

It's 2 years old but whatever. >_<


----------



## metronomy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha. Hair/Young/Stupid.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 24, 2008)

If you wanna touch me, just ask.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 24, 2008)

MOAR HARHARHAR.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yes, I'm wearing a corset LOL!


My friend Carmela and I at her party.


Group picture time!


Me and my friends Lea and Judy tanned from the Reggae Boat Cruise.


Patron shots!


My friend Linda and I.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 24, 2008)

Might as well


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## aramik (Jun 24, 2008)

meee....



mee again...


and yes... thats me ha XD!


----------



## Heran (Jun 24, 2008)

The days of fairly short hair, atleast in comparison to my hair length nowadays.


----------



## Mashy (Jun 24, 2008)

New picture, as promised. 



school tiem nao


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 24, 2008)

MP such lovely eyes pek

Anyway onto my pictures...


*Spoiler*: _Tex Mex Mix Thingy_ 

























Well I guess I have to have one of me for this post to count...


----------



## legan (Jun 25, 2008)

For Chee's benefit

I'm on the left, Madpeter's on the right the


----------



## Operation Cookie Dough (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Clue (Jun 25, 2008)

two more


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm bored ..


----------



## Masaki (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Me_ 




Yes my hair is naturally this sexy 






*Spoiler*: _L cosplay_ 



Sorry, the quality of these sucks. They were taken with a cell phone.  Oh well


----------



## Jannoy (Jun 26, 2008)

The tourists in the Gion thought I was the real deal when I was walking around. So I humored them. lol.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jun 27, 2008)

can't remember if I posted this cuz it's an older pic.

all the girls wanna ride me 




Can't remember on this one either. 

Just doin some business. 



lol 



My friend Priscilla and me






Aspen, me, and Katie


Our Jr class went to Midevil times in Cali for our Jr Trip pek


----------



## little nin (Jun 27, 2008)

finally figured out how to use the camera on me mac lol

was talking to my friend about wtf i was doing too 







, boredom


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Jun 27, 2008)

For the first time at Naruto Fan Forums!


*Spoiler*: _Gunhild Raghildson_


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 28, 2008)

This is how I scare people, Sadako style 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Ok ok you can see my face 



Cosplay <3 Abarai stole my beer 




*runs around in circles*


----------



## legan (Jun 29, 2008)

For Jiji. Well for everyone just Jiji gave me the idea.


----------



## Kisa (Jun 29, 2008)

I rarely go here but I got nice comments in the reputation page when I posted my picture thanks everyone! And to answer non-explody's question, that thing in my chest is a mole.

I was drunk when I took this pictures!


----------



## Kittan (Jun 30, 2008)

*BLENDERITES ASSEMBLE
*


I wasnt ready


----------



## nanni (Jul 1, 2008)

I am Canadien.

 my hair


----------



## legan (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Tatsuki (Jul 1, 2008)

pretty sleepy here.


----------



## chaoserver (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm backkkkk


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 2, 2008)

Here goes nothing :



I'm the one at the bottom.


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Jul 2, 2008)

So here are my cosplays


*Spoiler*: __ 








Ichigo bankai 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## legan (Jul 3, 2008)

lol webcam this is what early mornings do to me


----------



## Heran (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't worry about this photo, I tend to look scared most of the time.


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 4, 2008)

This beard has the power to pierce the heavens! lol 

edit: fockin blur =\


----------



## legan (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Nudeshroom

*Spoiler*: _I have a new hat_ 





You're not getting this one


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## The Scenester (Jul 6, 2008)

*camwhores* 






*Spoiler*: _Partey! with my best friend Irina_ 





oh my the naughtyness :3





*Spoiler*: _I look rather scary when I go to parties yes..so don't piss me off, and yes those are contacts <3_


----------



## tgre (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## roninmedia (Jul 6, 2008)

Dorkiness in high school. Building robots.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 7, 2008)

animu expo for dork t-cham

look i am a bellosum! i had to make my flowers again out of those cellophane leis i got for graduation because i forgot where i put the ones i used last yeer. keese for nf


i only took like 3 pictars this year. its always such a hassle to get out my camera and im shy i dont like to ask the cosplayers to pose for me, but there were a couple of them i couldn't pass up pictaring. 

yoko! yayness i love her character design. this one even got the hair right! there were no kaminas or simons i particularly liked, though. too many manboob barechested kaminas walking around to be honest xD


proffessor layton (omg i loved that there was someone who dressed up as him. i loff this game even if it was short <3 can't wait for the next one.)


Canti and eyebrows police officer!  nuff said. i hart flcl forrever


and omg they gave out such awesome posters this year. my favorite free thing ever! this one and the huge eureka seven one this year were AWESOME!

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol nice smile, self. >_>


----------



## warp drive (Jul 7, 2008)

This is me receiving a scholarship.


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Jul 7, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend Grimmjow Jeagerjaques


----------



## PerveeSage (Jul 7, 2008)

like the angle? its first person


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## legan (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm G yo fo realz


----------



## kimijago (Jul 8, 2008)

here i go!!!!!!: *lols




 <---- next to the guitarist


----------



## Aiolia (Jul 8, 2008)

New hair, new pics 




Shortness at the back  

The cabinet behind me is our hairproduct stashing place


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha. (Jul 8, 2008)

OK here i am.



Just kidding...

Heres the real me...


I'm the worst dude out there xD




And uh, please tell me how old i look and where you think i'm from...

HOAAH!


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

Because I feel random 

I color my wigs with special paint and this is one of them. Red. So I wanted to decieve my mom with thinking I had dyed my hair red and this is the result :'D Yes, my hair is still red atm because I just took that pic xD Abarai style 




Before the blonde in my hair was blue



Kaoru Hitachin cos, Ouran vest is in the making 



Believe it or not, this was my first cosplay, quite crappy but meh D:


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's some more. I was always standing on the left 

*Gone*


----------



## fakund1to (Jul 8, 2008)

Dark+Taken with cellphone=Crappy


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jul 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _SHAZAM_ 





Me and my cuz being dorks. 



One big crazy together Fam. My cuzez and me.



Freakin' crappy webcam pic, before it crashed on me D:


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 9, 2008)

This is me in down town Detroit.


This is me infront of the Lincoln memorial (you're suposed to see the Washington monument behind me, but the contrast turned it _un_visible.


Back of a bus


And i still got Chicago and Alabama to go to in the coming week or so - so far, the states are just awesome. I am staying at Wayne State University at the moment, lots of _gangsters_ around but turns out they're Arab so lol, i guess being Arab in the US aint all bad.


----------



## lord_itachi (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Astaroth (Jul 9, 2008)

me, holding my snake (not like that)


----------



## Shibo (Jul 9, 2008)

Okie lets post some then 



^ That was me in Venice, Italy, on a school trip. I dont have the lippiercing anymore though.
And because I looked so happy on that one,  here's a more happy one 



On the Royal Art Academy  god I hate that place



And one of my few posed pics. lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Jul 10, 2008)

Let it begin once more... 


I promise I won't be as bad this time, honest.....


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm back! Here is a set of pictures for you all! Camwhore away!!!1!!


*Spoiler*: _Conquering the tame "rapids" of TN and Frying in NC_ 






Picture captions from top to bottom:

* A battle between fellow gladiators
* The rapids are overtaking us!
* I claim this island in the name of Bronzhawk!
* Oooo rapids-weed…
* Playing Guitar Hero in the rain baby.
* Now don’t faint ladies… 
* Pretty empty beach chairs.
* Jumping into a wave!
* Jaws is after me!!! AAAAAAHHHH!!!!!1!!!
* Shooting Roman Candles into the Atlantic.  Die fishies! Die!
* Mmmmm drunk pizza!
* My friends made me run the 650 miles back home to save on gas… punks.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 10, 2008)

:3


----------



## Heran (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a video that me and a friend made when I was working at a cinema, good times. 

Here

Oh and... Jam Whore!


----------



## kimijago (Jul 11, 2008)

Best picture of me ever xD


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad quality pics, I still like them


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jul 12, 2008)

Ahahahahaha coming home from my first job.





Saying goodbye to my red bedroom walls and ushering in a new era of PINK



That new era of PINK I was talkin about.


Got bored and put this on my white board.




Still dolly. :3



PUNKU DOES *NOT* ENJOY WORK! 
lol my glasses are crooked.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 12, 2008)

So this is me



And I like to use Sakura SKIN


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 13, 2008)

Me at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Pics from a photo booth of me and some girl I saw walking down the street. I asked her to take pictures with me so that I don't seem like a total loser taking pictures alone in a photo booth. Or just a loser in general_ 





The first picture is censored because it is not for the young forum goes of this board. *tsk* *tsk*


----------



## Jannoy (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got home from a cotillion and the after partayyy.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 13, 2008)

New KY pic. First pic of me at age 24(birthday was yesterday. ).


*Spoiler*: _KY goes here_ 









Yes that is my natural hair colour.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a picture of me from graduation back in May.


----------



## kimijago (Jul 14, 2008)

me and my nephew


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 14, 2008)

^ OMG! Your face.  


^ Wow, my wrist is fucked up. xD


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh jeeze. I feel so dirty about todays camwhoring adventure. DX But hey, when your best friend decides that she wants to replace you and hate you, what do you do?

CAMWHORE LIKE NEVER BEFORE 





*Spoiler*: _lol, i need a tan_ 




but i need to lose weight





*Spoiler*: _lol, duck face!_ 




Just like Miley Cyrus 







=D​


----------



## legan (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## kirstyplz (Jul 15, 2008)

Uh yeah.

My arm looks really strange..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 16, 2008)

HELLO FRIENDS



camwhore turning I ??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## legan (Jul 17, 2008)

I has found two old pics of mine I assumed to be lost buried and then hopefully dead due to lack of oxygen. But well I found them v_v


*Spoiler*: _Ah_ 




My cam liked giving me red eye's I used to think I was actually evil.


Yes I used to have long hair, I also used to wear it as a pony tail.





Generic webcam pics




Also mashy I can't do  without either caming with someone or getting a digi cam and asking someone to take a pic of me =/ I can do the other ones though XD


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2008)

Unbanned from a longer period of time and to celebrate(?) I camwhored. This is after I had been playing with my band...

*Spoiler*: _Yay pictures of me :D_


----------



## martryn (Jul 17, 2008)

Figured I'd post some pictures of me now that I've got "a new look", that new look being just a haircut, I suppose. 





Suppose I should have shaved first....


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 19, 2008)

Warning!  Camwhoring  


My favorite Harley Quinn colors  : *Black* and *Red.* Was trying all kinds of poses and I settled on this.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 19, 2008)

[ shrug ]


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

here's me when I was younger






Yeah I was the dramatic ham of the family.


----------



## ?? (Jul 20, 2008)

Me before a party


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2008)

I shaved.  Thought it pertinent.



And I bought an awesome Winnie the Pooh bear at Target.  Might as well share my good fortune.


----------



## Kisa (Jul 20, 2008)

Before going to school.


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2008)

havent posted pics in ages 

she's purty sidious =3. I see you are a fellow sucker for the blondie locks! 
and curls suit you just fine 

so my mates and i went to celebrate the b-day of mate @ chi and they had ballons and they didnt know where to keep them as they were sure to pop whilst dancing so  they tied them to my head.


^ with purty mrs. asyea <3




my mates are either tiny or i am a giant. 188. 198 if you count fro xD

oh, that's a custom sonic youth tee i made. im so radical


----------



## kidloco (Jul 20, 2008)

just take right now like 3 minutes ago


----------



## buff cat (Jul 21, 2008)

thought for once I'd post the rejected photos.  explanation for each. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




for when you just can't get the angle right

deleted


and for when you have the fakest smile ever.


thank you


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _my smiles feel fake =/_ 










*Spoiler*: _Coke nail!_


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jul 22, 2008)

They'd be way cleaner if I hadn't lost my actual camera. Taken a couple hours ago. I look way serious in the first one. But I wasn't expecting to post it here, either.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2008)

u know me.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jul 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ehh dont look ><_ 




I got stung by a jellyfish V_V


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 22, 2008)

Just a few. :]



​


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, quickly dropping by.


----------



## Lien (Jul 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I finally have my internet back so to update with a pictureeeeee. I received about seven brusies after this rehearsal. Never been on a skateboard until that day._


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 24, 2008)

NIIICCEE CONTRAST!?!11


----------



## legan (Jul 25, 2008)

They make me feel smart 

Also yes I'm possibly half asleep or that is quite possible my natural face. Or I could be pissed off because I'm wearing my glasses ;_;


----------



## Danse (Jul 26, 2008)

Whoop i can play golf  lol


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 26, 2008)

The Img is gone.......


Heres a pic of me....





I would post more but my Hair is a bit Nappy right now......


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2008)

Carry on.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's me getting my ass kicked by my Muay Thai trainer when I was 17. It was my first time sparring, luckily I didn't get any black eyes or anything.

[YOUTUBE]rqxYX2wP65Y[/YOUTUBE]

He was going really easy on me too...


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 27, 2008)

Wooo Pictures...XD

 v Me and My Japanese Students: v


v Evil Face >:] v


----------



## Kittan (Jul 27, 2008)

My sister's bed in the back, we have to share a room T_T


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 28, 2008)

There was this festival a week ago and this pictah was shot there ......I'm the mellow guy (2nd from the right).


----------



## Bnis (Jul 28, 2008)

During my 19 birthday.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2008)

*Why So Serious?*











​


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the results of going to the San Diego Comic-Con. It's me in my hotel room with the stuff I bought.


----------



## Lilali (Jul 29, 2008)

a summer time pic


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 29, 2008)

*Why So Serious?*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

I was in a picture mood a few days ago. These are on my facebook account.


*
Me waking up from a good sleep!*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuran (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2008)

Others for your enjoyment.


----------



## Vermillionage (Jul 30, 2008)

emo poses...

But they all are like round about a year old--

my excuse..I was young and needed the money
I hope i can show something better soon.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 31, 2008)

Lets see what I've got...

this is from years ago, I was probably 14 or something, I had short hair lol


suppose this one was taken a few months later


again, over a year old, but my hair's much longer by this time.


I have no idea what I was doing here.. meh lol


I'll get some newer ones later, since those are all probably over a year old.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 31, 2008)

It's not me it's my dog which is a pug.


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2008)

now go fap you horny monkeys


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




COCKBLOCKING MA FACE









*Spoiler*: __ 




My ride.


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 2, 2008)

Muhahaha I recieved my new digicam today....and don't mind the half crooked smile 

Clicking is ofcourse on your own risc!!


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Wuts up blenda?_


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 2, 2008)

My most recent pic;


----------



## Costigon (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Kisa (Aug 3, 2008)

All taken during my 18th birthday, months ago.


----------



## Denji (Aug 3, 2008)

I found the Wienermobile!


*Spoiler*: __ 





I just had to cop a feel.


----------



## Lien (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _It was the American choreographer's last day so we decided to go out and also do a last minute 19th Celebration for me with Elmboogie, Keone Madrid, Sherman Shoate and some of the TKSPIN family_ 









For the dance people: TKSPIN : Masters of Movement will now be representing BoogieZone in tha' UK!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Well it's this time of the year again.
Recently had my hair cut short.


*Spoiler*: _LOOK AT ME I CAN BE TOTALLY EMOTIONLESS_


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yesterday I was at a dance pahty , it was lovely so 2 movies and 2 pics . ON the video's it's Armin van Buuren showing his #1 DJ skillz.

Me in the pink, with my twin bro, little brother and friend.


Me high on music .






The movies are in quicktime format.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Lulz_ 







Oh god that second one looks so ugly


----------



## shelyuki (Aug 4, 2008)

Enjoying a summer day on a friend's porch 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And then just being vain


----------



## Kisa (Aug 5, 2008)

I moved a lot of my pictures from my old computer to the new one so I have lots of pictures available right now!


----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 6, 2008)

Pictures from rescent trips I've made.


*Spoiler*: _Weeeee!!!1!_ 











Now that is what I call water rafting!


----------



## buff cat (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## James (Aug 7, 2008)

Random pic of me in Canada in March.



Wearing a scarf because it was freakin' artic winter.  also hair is scruffy


----------



## Loulabelle (Aug 7, 2008)

New hair, so time for more pics. 


I really look like jailbait here. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kazuha (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Tsuki (Aug 7, 2008)

A recent picture.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 8, 2008)

Pics from Hawaii!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Me on Diamond Head




*Spoiler*: __ 




Daddy and I




*Spoiler*: __ 




Lil sis is on the right...car ride to Pearl Harbor




*Spoiler*: __ 




We were bored




*Spoiler*: __ 




You can see the camera's reflection on my Sunglasses




*Spoiler*: __ 




My sis looks like she's taking it from the behind




*Spoiler*: __ 




How asian is that? Anyways, I'm eating UNAGI!!!! 




My set was taken on Waikiki Beach.

Aloha


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 8, 2008)

Heh. 





I know my fashion sense. It's weird. :S


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Aug 8, 2008)

So this is me, pics taken by Grimmy at her apartment 

*Spoiler*: __ 











And, this is me and Grimmy ( yes yes Grimmjow Jeagerjaques  )


*Spoiler*: __ 







I can lick Grimmy whenever I feel like  it


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 8, 2008)

And thus I post the second part of the pics 

My new tattoo, had it done today and it hurted like hell ;_; but I didn't show my pain, naturally *<3*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Me and Ichigo (NL) feeling random and wearing our Bleach outfits


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Well its time for me 2 picterwhore again. 

Guys and make up ??



At a big party
Me and my little brother


----------



## Hana (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't posted a pic of myself of NF in ages so..



Ain't I cute?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2008)

*hmm aright a picture of me.. at last!

*


----------



## Liengod (Aug 9, 2008)

( ;


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 10, 2008)

"so I'm a little drunk"



Bottle of water, duck tape, and a cut hose

I hope the people down the street aren't pissed


----------



## Outlandish (Aug 10, 2008)

oh the humanity


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 10, 2008)

More random picture whoring of my face.

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _Yes, once in a while I succumb and act sad_ 









*Spoiler*: _The clearest pic I could get of my eye_


----------



## cold drinks (Aug 10, 2008)

*first time posting here*


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _waaaahh_ 





hehe its been a long time since i've posted a pic, this is a few years old but i havent really changed XD so meh


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 11, 2008)

Those breasts are a tough act to follow.

Oh, my pictures, I told Lovey and Renee I'd upload them today.

These are my senior class pictures for my yearbook and other assorted relatives and such, so they look a little professional, not to say that I look professional (which is a mathematical and philosophical improbability) but that I'm looking quite staged in these ones.

Anywho, galley de sexy is now open for business:


*Spoiler*: _Me casually leaning against a stone column and wondering where it all went wrong _ 










*Spoiler*: _Me staring into the face of danger with lopsided optimism_ 











A moment of silence for the crushing loss of my long hair.


----------



## Liengod (Aug 11, 2008)

*Mustache Party*



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 







D:


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 11, 2008)

Pics from a party previous week.

Group pics




Spazzing on drugs


Crazy ppl


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 11, 2008)

My sig, and my underbite of doom:


----------



## Flash Step (Aug 11, 2008)

Basking in the sunlight for a change


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 11, 2008)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.....yesterday was pahtytime again .

I shall not post pics of me with JES this time...because you've all seen that.


At the entrance of the party..we where getting frisked thoroughly by a nice woman...hence the peace sign and the smile .



And a nice groupfoto with my little brother (blond guy) and his friend.


And ofcourse I went crazy a bit .


----------



## Jannoy (Aug 11, 2008)

It's been so long since I've been around NF, I don't know what's happening anymore.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My attempt at the :3 face.





lol. random.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

Soul continues his venture into GARhalla


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 12, 2008)

I think I found someone that likes me for me.  Wish me luck


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 12, 2008)

pics from an anime nerd fest aka *Otakon*

Hotties:


*Spoiler*: __ 























I regret nothing


*Spoiler*: __ 



and now its gone ; )






I had more but there is a 10 pic limit here so fuck it


----------



## Saiky (Aug 12, 2008)

it's been awhile


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh hai.  The Goggles do nothing no?


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 13, 2008)

Sometimes I like to cosplay as King Ghidorah


----------



## ?? (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





We all look like jailbait


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 13, 2008)

Guys, sometimes I like to cosplay as Curly goth



I still think I look sexy.


I'm gonna go play some DDR and read some death note. Then cut myself.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2008)

I promised some interior pics of my car.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Aug 14, 2008)

here is me and my hubby in Portugal


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 14, 2008)

Costume fun *<3*

Since I finished making my 5 th costume today, me and Ichi decided to have some costume fun and took some pics of it. Mind you, this isn't a cosplay as I have yet to style the wig (my real hair is much longer XD) and make the gloves and some other final details, this is just us having random fun 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ichi took this pic and I must say, I really like how it came out ,D



Blurry face ;(




Tze hawt boyfriend <3



Bya x Renji Yaoiness ,D



Oh the loff xD



He couldn't stop tickling me D: And the fangs you see are real. I be Vampyre ,D



Bring it >D


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2008)

me and my sewers <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## buff cat (Aug 15, 2008)

hair dye tyme

I know, justin, I said I'd do a before and after but I couldn't find a good "before".


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2008)

Me and my bike:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RRockv (Aug 15, 2008)

i had bad hair that day


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 15, 2008)

A little bit drunk and unshaven.. doing my chuck liddell impression.. plus dishes in the sink ftl.


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Aug 16, 2008)

Haven't posted here in a long time. Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 16, 2008)

Guess I should put something on as well then... 


*Spoiler*: _Me and my sis in Mostar_ 



 I'm the right one:


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2008)

My first post here



I saw what you did there


caught totally off-guard making the infamous  face


----------



## Yuna (inactive) (Aug 16, 2008)

Shoutout

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ1y5GVLlp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juice (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Table (Aug 18, 2008)

Recent one.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 18, 2008)

I suddenly have red eyes 
On the right !


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 18, 2008)

So, today was my last day at Target.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 19, 2008)

Me at my son's 2nd birthday party.


----------



## Operation Cookie Dough (Aug 20, 2008)

One of me in my grad dress.


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 20, 2008)

Goofing off during labs... =P


----------



## Aeld (Aug 20, 2008)

the other chick es mi best friend chiquito lesbiana >8D she isnt a friend of teh cock


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 20, 2008)

I came back from vacation and I became ill  Good thing that I am staying @ my parents, I am at good hands.

How I spent my day :

earlier today : 


in the evening... still on nf...

haven't moved an inch 

My hair grew longer though


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Quagles (Aug 21, 2008)

Haven't posted anything in a while, bored, tired so camwhored a bit.


----------



## Aiolia (Aug 23, 2008)

(pic was taken last month)


----------



## melo (Aug 23, 2008)

me, modeling an accessory that an entrepreneur friend made for her accessories shop. recent pic


----------



## Denji (Aug 23, 2008)

It's already in my profile album, but I'll post it here anyway.

I just got a haircut. Meh.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## bronzhawk (Aug 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Yeah, yeah, yeah_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 24, 2008)

I went to this amazing dance-festival yesterday.
With 8 stages and all different kinds of dance-music, from techno to trance and electro.
Well here are a few pics.


In a rush ?


Some impressions of different stages

*Spoiler*: __ 











Where are you ?


Me

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay this is the last one......
I wont be picwhoring for a longggggggggg tiem 
(me on the left)


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I guess it's about time I post some of my vacationpics, after having visited  9 countries on this  years vacation alone ,D I shall spare you from the hundreds of pics I took of historical sceneries therefor, a few selections are at hand :3


*Spoiler*: _1._ 





Because I'm a sucker for sundawns.. here are a few of the breathtaking sceneries I bore witness to and felt obliged to capture :3


Odessa, Oekraïn


Moldavia


Czech-Republic/Prague


Glasgow, Scotland. Necroplis Cemetary.



 


*Spoiler*: _2._ 





Hueco Mundo, Scottish Glasgow Style XD


Prague. Franz Kafka Museum. Highway to Hell, or so I have named it. I'm the one on the left btw taking the pic of us ^_^ 


Bran. Romania. Draculas Castle D:!


Somewhere in a plane high above England. Ichigo woke me and I was about to slap him for it >_>






*Spoiler*: _3._ 




Me and Ichi in the plane towards Scotland :3


Brasov.Transilvania. In our favorite cocktailbar. The drinks were so great there ^__^/


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 25, 2008)

And continueing due to too many images, I will and shall post my 11 pics >_>


*Spoiler*: _4._ 





*ahum* Necropolis Cemetary. Glasgow.Scotland. Something about that place was driving me wild >_>


Sorry for the dp but I had no choice as this was the tiniest selection ever made after visiting so many countries


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Ashiya (Aug 26, 2008)

Boredom kills. Lying on my bed doing random flipping of pages ; and nice big hand eh?


*Spoiler*: __ 









And no I am not stoned.


----------



## Aeld (Aug 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _OoOoOoOld!_


----------



## Espada dupe (Aug 26, 2008)

First time doing this so I'm nervous.

Girl on girl 



Weird face, plus somebody was doing something behind me.



Bikini, at the beach.



Prom Dress



Thinking.



Hat


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, fuck the law, you can't stop me!


*Spoiler*: __ 





I need that car!


----------



## Kisa (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Goongasnootch (Aug 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _A couple of my favorites_


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 27, 2008)

meh taken in winter.

I fucking hate the cold



drunk as shit...not 


green shirt


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 28, 2008)

Heheh, no one ever comments on my ugly pics anyway, so why not camwhore?

[/makesnosense]






​


----------



## Susano-o (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Legendary Sussy Extra Rare Shaved Pic Not Talking About My Pen0r Children Sold Separately_


----------



## Angelush (Aug 28, 2008)

Recent Pics


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Aug 29, 2008)

The wig for my Naruto pyjama cosplay arrived, so I just had to put it all on and make some pictures. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yosh, Time for training!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Close-up XD




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Do I look like a boy?




*Spoiler*: __ 




And yes, I'm actually a girl XD


----------



## Undead (Aug 29, 2008)

Hallo guys. Just got a haircut today. 


This was my hair before teh cute.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's me with my photoshopped beard



And me with my shaved beard







.....I look like a gnome from world of warcraft with a beard. lol

But if I did have a beard

I WOULD GET MORE RESPECT!


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 30, 2008)

Made some videos, and am currently putting my whole photo album on photobucket (well, most of it). Decided to post. ;D

*Spoiler*: _Crazy Dora_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdo_UmqWdqI[/YOUTUBE]
The quality is basically crap in this one. :/




*Spoiler*: _Dramatic Dora_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fItXrvgdQdE&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
This one is my favourite. ;D




*Spoiler*: _Crap Dancer Dora_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8s5LGeXj84&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]
The quality is better than the first one, not as good as the second one, but sucks because I CAN'T DANCE! -cries-



I will post my photo album when it's done. ;D​


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Aug 30, 2008)

*So... I guess I have the courage to post a picture of myself.
Unfortunately, I have no self-esteem... So I think I look horrible.


Spoiler:  




And yes, I'm totally wearing eyeliner.


*


----------



## Riku (Aug 30, 2008)

So to celebrate the 'Iphone GET'




I took pics with it...


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 












Then there's always that serious pic 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cold drinks (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's me again


----------



## Bleach (Aug 31, 2008)

Rawrrr!!! Im at a wedding in Pakistan ;oo!! I dont post lots of pics xDD


----------



## Garlock (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Me with one off Grimmjows swords


Me with one off Grimmjows swords


----------



## Zenou (Aug 31, 2008)

Me with bewbs. Slurp.


----------



## Shishou (Sep 1, 2008)

Anime Vegas pics.  Any pic with me as a Shinigami is me completely hammered out of my mind.  Nearly got kicked out of the con.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*While drunk I had to of course ask this Faye to take an ass shot with me.


I thought she was extremely hot.  When I was wasted.


This girl was so tiny and cute and such a great cosplay.  As you can see the bar I got hammered at right in the back.


First day of Anime Vegas...  Maid Cafe...  My friends let them know it was my birthday and I had to get up in front of everyone as they all sang to me.  Wish I was drunk the first day, hella embarrassing.


My friend Aaron and I took a pic with a hot Cammy.  She had the greatest ass I have ever seen.  I wanted to bite it.  Also apparently someone said something that pissed me off during the pic.
*


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Danse (Sep 1, 2008)

My day playing golf 


*Spoiler*: _My boyfriend_ 




he's actually very good at golf and won  but he bought me ice-cream afterwards so i didnt care 





*Spoiler*: _ Me_ 




 i'l be pro in no time lol






seems like its been age's since i posted pics


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 1, 2008)

I found a random crown in my closet. I have no idea where it's from or when it apparated into this plane of existence; the only thing I do know is that I look like an English monarch whilst donning it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

So I went to a party last weekend......
Yeah again, I was drunk 
It was a nice party with alot of good music.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Me with my little brother


Dancing makes you tired, chilling


----------



## ~Namine (Sep 1, 2008)

Its me lol


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry for camwhoring but I'm too excited about my Shirosaki wig arriving that I ordered Grimm to take some pics XD


*Spoiler*: __ 
















It's her apartment you see in the background btw and she half-styled the wig ^_^


----------



## Mistress Glory (Sep 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _My spankin automotive glasses_ 






 I look faceless o_o


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _R4WR! Gustav >.<_ 





So what happens when you can throw someone farther than you trust them?


No Comment


Heading out for a stroll in the turbulent waters of the Gulf.  The signs said do not swim, so I didn't 


My crew and me.



Gustav took away what was supposed to be my sunny summer vacation.  Oh well, at least I got to play in some waves (although I had to ignore a flag or two to do it ).


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## Kazuha (Sep 3, 2008)

me again


----------



## Trolli (Sep 3, 2008)

aww what the hell


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 3, 2008)

I really wish I had some recent pics to show off my new glasses. This was back in February. :/


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 4, 2008)

Ku Ku Ku how amusing


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Sep 4, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## Tsumi (Sep 4, 2008)

so here's a few from a while back, really sunny day so it did something weird to my eyes/skin @_@


----------



## Juice (Sep 5, 2008)

Bow to me mortals. 



If only I had a light-saber.


----------



## buff cat (Sep 6, 2008)

repetitive. ?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 7, 2008)

Seeing it has been awhile, *camwhores.. naturally for once* :3


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Kittan (Sep 7, 2008)

Me and my boyfriend Nick <3



My gurl Kim rite there.

(Yes Im a girl )


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 7, 2008)

last halloween at the club i met this cute girl, this halloween is gonna be just as fun


----------



## Smoke (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I am an outty


----------



## Twizted (Sep 8, 2008)

Aiight it's been a while.




*Spoiler*: _Waiting for some friends to finish shopping_ 




I'm in the aviators


----------



## legan (Sep 8, 2008)

Prolly an old pic but ah well


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 8, 2008)

got 2 lol and im 17

Without Beard


With Beard


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Wot does this button do?


----------



## Kisa (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## bonemachine (Sep 11, 2008)

8D

Edit, now with more


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _so badass, lol at my luscious hair blowing in the wind_ 










*Spoiler*: _LOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL more pics_ 







lol just started stretching my ear



LOLLLMOM!


----------



## Jonas (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I sez... GRRR_ 









*Spoiler*: _I sez... old. pic is old_


----------



## CrimsonGaaraChan (Sep 12, 2008)

I love cucumber sushi.


----------



## Blooded (Sep 13, 2008)

Me Nino( You want some of this bitch) My brother . And my cousin Jon lajoie at a wedding


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Reznor (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Just some random pictures. I never got to doing that photobucket thing. Too lazy.










I have more in my vault, but I don't want to overload you with ugly pictures of meself. ;D*


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 13, 2008)

this is a old picture


----------



## vervex (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm getting a haircut tomorrow. My hair is too long


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## vervex (Sep 14, 2008)

Haircut!


----------



## Kazuha (Sep 14, 2008)

............deleted


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Lien (Sep 14, 2008)

Purely for LOLz. Wrapped up in blue...


----------



## Impy-Chan (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## -Kg- (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Old_ 



Lol, i guess i tried to avoid being taken a picture of. Needless to say, i failed 






*Spoiler*: _Older_ 




I like this one though.


----------



## Riku (Sep 17, 2008)

*Hwooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!*

_New hoodie get._


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _some of therocketsummer for ya_ 











&&

one more. I almost forgot.
This one is for Katie, who made me do this while holding me at gunpoint.

But yeah, she likes it even though i did it at midnight in front of the shower. 


*Spoiler*: _Katie lol_


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 18, 2008)

older pics :


newer pics :


----------



## abstract (Sep 18, 2008)

in the green hat, as always.  at my friends 23rd birthday bon fire last fall.  I don't know why I have such a pissy look on my face, I was either in the process of buying weed or smoking weed	?

i look a little rough in my opinion but whatever


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 19, 2008)

taken last night 


*Spoiler*: __ 





@lk3mizt said:


> the s@murai @lk is watching you



damn flash


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _More pictures from the beach_


----------



## Aeld (Sep 20, 2008)

new ones of me and best friend i'm the blonde one


----------



## buff cat (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a real boy
papa


----------



## Idun (Sep 21, 2008)

Sure, I'll post a picture. Nothing can go wrong with posting your picture on the web, am I right? 


*Spoiler*: _I'm the one in the middle..._


----------



## Biolink (Sep 21, 2008)

College is fun.

DON't U JUDGE ME!!!!



I'm the guy on the right.


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8EEIWpuRnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Close-up, insomniac, and unkempt.


----------



## colours (Sep 22, 2008)

i haven't posted pictures in awhile


here's me fucked up:





*Spoiler*: _OMG KITTY_ 





SAY HI ZOE!<333





*Spoiler*: _not fucked up_


----------



## Lien (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jaded Heart (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _o:_ 




I love the the affect the lighting had on this picture. 





*Spoiler*: _ D:_ 




I'm not smiling like I usually do, and the lighting's all jacked up. >.<





*Spoiler*: _ :3_ 





Way better pic. >:3


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 23, 2008)

**Most recent from this weekend**

Me going out.

Me with some friends.

Me the next morning.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2008)

my camwhore moments...

D:


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2008)

soap in eye

Redness

so red


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 24, 2008)

had a sick day . took some pictures .


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm the girl , Reznor


----------



## Loulabelle (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL JAILBAIT




*Spoiler*: _1_ 









*Spoiler*: _2_ 









*Spoiler*: _3_ 








*shrugs*


----------



## Jannoy (Sep 25, 2008)

found in this thread.


*Spoiler*: _it finally happened_


----------



## buff cat (Sep 26, 2008)

Did somebody say ice cream? DQ tag

come closer, child.


closer





*Spoiler*: __ 



why did the door move?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Ashiya (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








My old school uniform. Can you see me? ._.



For Ina 

EDIT :


----------



## legan (Sep 27, 2008)

For Ina's amusement =P


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 27, 2008)

MMmm....Icecream..



Something



Headbangin at Sweden rock festival 


Picked up some great sunglasses, unfortunantely the glass was missing.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 27, 2008)

hi everybody its been awhile since i've been here, been busy with college, UCLA is such a hard school  
Everbody looks *A *Ok! 

Family party

Picture at my dorm


----------



## Kittan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _NOW I'M COMING HOME AGAIN

MAYBE WE CAN START AGAIN_


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 30, 2008)

Guess who fixed his webcams. S'right fews. I dont think I know any of you.

*rarely leaves the graphics forums*

Anyways.

*Spoiler*: __ 



worst tattoo i ever decided to do...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ME! YAY!!!






*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like a glowing condom...


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 30, 2008)

Today is picture day, so I made myself pretty. :3


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's me at our anime convention last week. I was cosplaying Cyborg Smoke and my sister was cosplaying Jade


----------



## Juice (Oct 1, 2008)

*Oh yeah. *



Stupid face.


----------



## redsoxzombie (Oct 1, 2008)

Ari..WHAT!?


----------



## Shishou (Oct 1, 2008)

Got really drunk off Sake(do not like) and Sake Bombs(do like).  All you can eat Sushi and Drinks, huzzah!

"Hmmm, all I can eat...  Or all I can eat AND drink?  Must think hard..."


"The decision was obvious."


"Does this Jew see a penny on the ground?!"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 1, 2008)

well... here's one I rejected for my avatar...

it was too blurry but since I took it...



and That's all you guys will get of me...


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 1, 2008)

So nice I thought I'd post it thrice:



Robotkiller said:


> Okay, I don't really care if I'm included in the picture or anything, but I cracked myself up on this one.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 1, 2008)

Pics of Music festival I was at.

Warning: BIG PICTARS!


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Entrance

ME 

The stageru







My spray on tat ;D

The Art Dome


----------



## Gecka (Oct 1, 2008)

The rest.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Slayz (Oct 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Some people just don't give a darn_


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 1, 2008)

Cam whoring at its finest...


*Spoiler*: _well that is what I hope you think..._ 



















I kind of like the mix of greens and blues in the non-black and white pictures.  What do you think of the simple color scheme?


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Oct 1, 2008)

do you think I'd look even uglier with snake bites? 

I normally wear a plain ol' stud for my labret and I would wear little rings for the snake bites. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











meh here's one without playing with the contrast and stuff.  quite a bit of difference.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 2, 2008)

k, so here's two recent(ish) pictars of moi. I only have a few with my blonde hair and these are probably the best and most recent respectively:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaded Heart (Oct 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _:3_ 





I was bored and this picture seemed to capture me in a nice sort of way I suppose, I actually has a smile. :3


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

CAT TIME
(Bring it on, Wouter)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Yo, I'm Schnaitsin*



*Where am I?*



*What is this place?*



*WOAH WHAT THE FUCK DUDE*



*WHO ARE YOU? *



*Oh you look kinda cute*



**kiss**


​


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _any old school members abound?_ 






my room is so psychotic ..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2008)

I look tired/worried and like a little kid. D:


----------



## Felix (Oct 4, 2008)

My High School graduation day
We don't do it the fancy way like America does
Europe <3

Still I look like some Latino singer or something


----------



## Susano-o (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _manly/gross (for sunni mai hunniii) beard and after 2 days of almost non stop writing D:     _ 







cheif and I should do a little fusion dance and become the hairiest creature in existence


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 4, 2008)

crappy webcam is crappy.


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 5, 2008)

​


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh well, time to show me, for the few that know me here:




I hope you enjoy them  (and add reputation if you do LOL)


----------



## buff cat (Oct 5, 2008)

Me and CMX.



*Spoiler*: __ 





*crooked glasses
*


----------



## Sketchy (Oct 6, 2008)

Meh It's time for some lame pictures again....

I was at the "hell on tour" concert yesterday with a friend and JES.

Me and JES


A tired me and friend.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2008)

I took a picture of my hand .

Mosquito bites suck D:.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 6, 2008)

pic of me and my friend. im the girl


----------



## colours (Oct 7, 2008)

sgt peppers on duty


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 8, 2008)

Obligatory Myspace shot?


----------



## escamoh (Oct 8, 2008)

me and mah daddy


----------



## Guts (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in the middle ofc


----------



## Riku (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ So yeah that was my clone pek

Aaand...


*Spoiler*: _This would be me_ 









I look too dark in that one..


*Spoiler*: _Here we go!_ 









MUCH BETTER

 BRUSH BRUSH BRUSH


----------



## Yosha (Oct 9, 2008)

from earlier today..posted in the md.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 9, 2008)

So, um



Hmmm...


----------



## Mashy (Oct 10, 2008)

My father's study room!


More pictures in my blog


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Konan (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't like the camera, but GB persuaded me to post a real picture of myself, so here it goes...


----------



## legan (Oct 12, 2008)

Not in spoilers cos I cba


Minus the shocked expression I actually enjoy the comfort of the two hat style keeps my noggin warm =D


----------



## Kittan (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone not in color is not fabulous


Anyone not in color is not fresh


Im fresh and fabulous.


----------



## Heran (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys sometimes I even like to cosplay as Lil Wayne.



and FlapJack




And I woke up in a hotel


----------



## abstract (Oct 14, 2008)

me too tired to want to fuck with my new webcam properly 






i'll do some better cam whoring some other time 

also, lots of books. 

and beer?


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a new haircut/dye/style. So naturally, I had to camwhore. 


*Spoiler*: _typical._ 






(cropped out my hand here cause it looked big lol)


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Hitotsumami (Oct 14, 2008)

Ublah


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 14, 2008)

Was shown this photo on Stalkerbook, from a birthday party last night. I'm in the blue top but more notable is that my friend on the left appears to be making out with a poltergeist as well as doing some fairly prominent invisi-boob cupping.



Also my recent offline stint was due to my jazz band sucking up all my time and potential to earn money. We'll finally got signed by a local grocery store to sing advertisements and so I could afford internet access at home again.


----------



## badassbassplaya (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Kittan (Oct 14, 2008)

---copy paste from other thread---
Im fapping to this shit so hard right now
Blackberry pearl flip 8220

Excuse the shit picture quality

I have no clue as to why I didn't focus on focusing it.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Now ill be cool enough for girls!


----------



## razieel (Oct 15, 2008)

This is what my hair looks like after not being cut for 2+ years (I know, nasty but it's cheap!  )

Pics from a hairswinging shoot with my sister earlier this year.


*Spoiler*: _Ze hair_ 









*Spoiler*: _und ze face_


----------



## Skylark (Oct 15, 2008)

Look Profile Album..

Yeah. I know, I'm lazy.


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 15, 2008)

pictures of meh .






​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures from my trip:


----------



## Sakura (Oct 16, 2008)

lolololololol


----------



## CrimsonGaaraChan (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## buff cat (Oct 17, 2008)

gangsta session.


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _posted this in the blender, so..._ 



*There was a door...


The knob broke, what a horror!


There was no choice, it must be opened by force...


When the saw was finished and gone was the dust...
Latrine privacy was lost!


A towel was taped up...


The ruins put aside...


Don't worry, all did not go to naught...


Now it's a perfect place to hide!

*​


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Darkhope (Oct 19, 2008)

I am such a camwhore. lol.

So I was in New York City yesterday night... and met up with Neil (Masaki) for a bit.




*Spoiler*: _Oh yeah, me and my friend went to the big ass toys r us in times square just cause we caaaan. she took a pic of me feeling like a barbie doll lol_ 




(you can't see me that well though)





*Spoiler*: _Now here is your typical camwhore =DDDD_ 













no mirror pics yay


----------



## buff cat (Oct 22, 2008)

This is what happens when you eat those pink tootsie rolls.


----------



## Lien (Oct 22, 2008)

I tend to disappear, and then reappear with a picture. The camwhore within me still thrives!​

Experimenting with wax
​


----------



## tgre (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## gabzilla (Oct 22, 2008)

*lurks in*



*lurks out*


----------



## Costigon (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a couple of pics from a while ago...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Me_ 











*Spoiler*: _Me with nephew_


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Oct 23, 2008)

This is me..


----------



## Die Heinii (Oct 23, 2008)

*~ <3*


----------



## Zerolok (Oct 23, 2008)

So it's been awhile since I've been here. Im not sure if anyone even remembers me, but this is what I look like now. These were from an open mic night I performed at a little bit ago.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I look so lifeless_


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

Kaze's so hood


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 24, 2008)

i was sick today ,
and decided to get together my outfit for my highschool halloween dance on monday .
then i camwhored . :]

*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Oct 24, 2008)

I got my Sr Pics! 

the one in my sig is a Sr pic too​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​






*Spoiler*: __ 




​






*Spoiler*: __ 




​






*Spoiler*: __ 




​






*Spoiler*: __ 




​





*Spoiler*: __ 




​





*Spoiler*: __ 




​





*Spoiler*: __ 




​





*Spoiler*: __ 




​





*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Me and my friends getting drunk as hell


Me and my life. She drunk as hell lol


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 25, 2008)

Late Saturday/Early Sunday working on some old footage I shot in Blairmore. It's in an awkward format when it comes to getting the material on the tape into an editing program, but there's always a (sometimes long winded) way.






And here's me in my totally unposed glory while sorting through which footage is good and which is no good. Smothering myself with my right hand helps me concentrate:




I also had a shot of me drawing a comic with a pen in my mouth, but it pushes the post over ten images. Probably for the best as I was basically choking on the pen when I took the shot.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Than_ 




YOU.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 26, 2008)

it was my friends party this weekend ,
and we had a blastieblast . <3

*Spoiler*: __ 









also , 
people have been asking why the vampirefreaks thing is in the corner ,
and thats because i just copy and paste the photos from there . :]
i used to do it from facebook , but i got lazy .​


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I've finally figured how how to do posses whilst using my digital camera which doesn't come with a timer! These picture of me with my new book are brought to you in varying intensities/shitty resolution through the power of foot-clicking (Not to be confused with toe clicking, which is something far more sinister in itself).







That last one is the most serious face I can muster when I'm not genuinely frustrated. It makes people think I'm genuinely good natured.....the nerve of them!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2008)

Took this pic today


----------



## sheena (Oct 28, 2008)

Holloween party


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess which one is me? 
Mom got some butt shots of my sis and moi...and I'm shooting a canon at the lil sis....and that's my dad in the last pic


----------



## Kazuha (Oct 28, 2008)

:3


----------



## Aiolia (Oct 28, 2008)

*runs*

EDIT: a certain person was wondering about my gender XDD 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Most definitely female


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 29, 2008)

The smexiness that is me


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 29, 2008)

First pic I've taken in a LONG ass time.


----------



## Loulabelle (Oct 29, 2008)

So I figured it was about time I'd share more pics. 



*Spoiler*: _WASTED YOUTH_


----------



## Huike (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## buff cat (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




fuckin reflection, fuck.


----------



## Wilham (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At a concert 3 yrs ago



last summer in vegas at wax museum


----------



## martryn (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 31, 2008)

Post-halloween.


Blood and ash


Costume

Pretty sketchy but I'd forgotten all about a costume, and you can't really party on halloween without one (well chances are you legally can but it's fun to make them). Basically involved an old shirt and fire, along with some last minute paint blood (the cinematic recipe takes too long to dry). Many things were scorched and many fumes were breathed but the important thing is it's 3am and I need a shower.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 1, 2008)

Probably the clearest one of my face yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got buckteeth. :B


----------



## JacopeX (Nov 1, 2008)

Wouldn't I have made a great Rock Lee for Halloween. (Without gel)


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 1, 2008)

I messed up my post. >_>;

Halloween pic much? lol


*Spoiler*: _yeah yeah just me and my camwhore-ish self_ 














*Spoiler*: _friend pics_ 



Not even half the stuff I got.
















*Spoiler*: _and I thought these were funny, haha_ 









/end camwhore


----------



## JacopeX (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, So I was cam whoring. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Nov 1, 2008)

mmm Scotch


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Yesterday_ 






Kurt Cobain t-shirt 






*Spoiler*: _Today_


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 1, 2008)

halloween night was so much fun !

*Spoiler*: _people thought i was drunk_ 










​


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay for being a whore.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 1, 2008)

halloween


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

1 0ff is a 1 0ff 


*Spoiler*: __ 



too late


----------



## Hoshigaki (Nov 2, 2008)

Halloween


----------



## DisenchantedDystopia (Nov 2, 2008)

Not that anyone here really knows me or cares what I look like, but eh, why not?


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 2, 2008)

I went as me myself and I this year.  Next year I'll hopefully come up with something more creative 


*Spoiler*: __ 













I'm trying to look suave but it isn't working too well here, any pointers?



Not me but I thought it was pretty funny. (picture is kind of dark the guy is headless).


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 3, 2008)

Just hangin out


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _greener scenery_


----------



## Smoke (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 3, 2008)

Slightly clearer Halloween costume shot. Thing is the room was actually very low light, it's just that the camera flash was set to 'blind'.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 3, 2008)

dumbasses


----------



## CrimsonGaaraChan (Nov 3, 2008)

pajamas said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Holy shit, you look like an idiot friend of mine. 

This be me:

*Spoiler*: __ 




My eyes actually look like that, this photo's not edited at all. 





God, I love cosplaying.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 3, 2008)

A crazy night at BK. Im the one on the far right.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 4, 2008)

Public domain again, I am.


----------



## Hana (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I hadn't slept in 48 hours when I took this. Can you tell?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _infectious mononucleosis_ 






my throat is so bad they gave me vicodin 





*Spoiler*: _ear progress_


----------



## CrimsonGaaraChan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hana said:


> Yeah, I hadn't slept in 48 hours when I took this. Can you tell?


You have lovely eyes.


*Spoiler*: __ 




My eye.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 4, 2008)

New Hair


----------



## Yozakura` (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy now Lynn?


----------



## buff cat (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




This pic is oooold.  I'm talkin...from _June._


----------



## Dao (Nov 5, 2008)

​


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2008)

fucking blur... 
@ some art gallery...


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 5, 2008)

**
quite the act to follow.
​Exterminieren! Exterminieren! Halt! Sonst werden wir Sie exterminieren! 
Sie sind jetzt ein Gefangener der Daleks! Exterminieren! Exterminieren!

​


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 5, 2008)

A friend wanted to know what I'd look like if I was Hitler.

Because he wanted to be an artist.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2008)

Bleh...it's been a while since I've been in here.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

Figured i'd post one.


----------



## Kazuha (Nov 7, 2008)

;P


----------



## martryn (Nov 7, 2008)

I just took this picture to post in another thread, but didn't use it there, so I'm posting it here.  I was trying to show-off my facial hair, but then I remembered I shaved for my grandmother's funeral.


----------



## JacopeX (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 8, 2008)

Me 5 minutes after waking up, good morning NF! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I need to shave.


----------



## buff cat (Nov 8, 2008)

I promise I'll stop for a while. >_>

*Spoiler*: __ 




eh?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _yeah..._ 









I'm ugly. :<


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 8, 2008)

New pic cuz I am bored 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 8, 2008)

Most recent photo of me, all the others were with other people and i didn't want to post them. Can only see half my face because i was drinking. Its in b&w because thats just they way the person who took it had the setting on.


----------



## Ari (Nov 8, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 9, 2008)

Posted a picture when I woke up, might as well post one when I'm about to hit my warm and comfortable bed. 
Just got back from a party, it's 07:13 here, and I'm pretty fucking tired. 
'_Goodnight_' NF.


----------



## Curry (Nov 9, 2008)

you guys are sexy


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 9, 2008)

So meny pics so little time!


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha well I actually managed to stumble onto this by accident, but since I found it (and the size of this forum scares me), I figured I'd post some so you could match a face to the name, so.....mmhmm.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _In Celebration:_ 





*Spoiler*: _of my new haircut_ 





I got bangs and look, I'm trying to smile. 





*Spoiler*: _x3_ 




I have dorky/nerdy smiles, so no smiling 




Not my best pics but you know. :]


----------



## Kittan (Nov 10, 2008)

Look at this picture:

Could you have such an amazing picture goddamn look at it. Shit rite there is a fucking instant orgasm fuck man. Those teeth, perfect hair look at that he's so much better than you, kill yourself already ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Fuck man start fapping to this shit now​


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe I never even thought about posting a picture in all the years I've been here...

Oh well, here goes:





Thats it, now you know what I look like.


----------



## Danse (Nov 11, 2008)

My nice night out bowling


----------



## Paulina (Nov 12, 2008)

Im the one behind the coca cola


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 13, 2008)

The rare and elusive "Jenna Berry" has been caught on film.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Jesus (Nov 13, 2008)

random pic:


----------



## Curry (Nov 14, 2008)

I SHALL DELIVER TENCHUU



HOHOHO



also, i'm under susano. *spreads legs*


----------



## S (Nov 14, 2008)

My new car


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Nov 14, 2008)

a more..recent pic -_-




another pic...wee bit blurry


----------



## Lilali (Nov 14, 2008)

Over my friends house before she moved away 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Riku (Nov 14, 2008)

well..it's been a long time since I've shown up around here 

*WARNING!*

Most of these are old​
*Spoiler*: _few months past_ 




You know that thing you do with your tongue and your fingers? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





SEXUAL INNEUNDO



Earlier that day...

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is why drugs are bad.

*Spoiler*: _sight becomes flipped and waved_ 








An innocent squirrel is run over...


----------



## Riku (Nov 14, 2008)

*MORE RECENT*


But gay​

*Spoiler*: _Few weeks old?_ 





*Spoiler*: _oogly_ 







Look at the stars,
Look how they shine for you,
And everything you do,
Yeah, they were all *yellow*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: _photobucket experimenting lol_ 










I was aiming to look dazed and confused pek I hope I succeeded


----------



## S (Nov 15, 2008)

fato said:


> Sorry guys i dont know why i cant upload the pics but here are the links.
> 
> 
> Me and my nephew


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 15, 2008)

When lil boys play with momma's clothes, it's a good sigh he'll be a homo later in life. ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 









Then they become villains of society.



But in the end, it's just for laughs.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah this is me at a restaurant


----------



## Masaki (Nov 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Best 30 bucks I've ever spent, especially on a costume_ 





Including the mask, I mean


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 16, 2008)

Hangover day.


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 16, 2008)

Embrace the ugly, but with a fair warning: I cannot be held responsible for broken laptops and pc monitors.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not kidding. Last chance.


----------



## Kittan (Nov 16, 2008)

Embrace the amazing, but with a fair warning: I cannot be held responsible for unwanted orgasms and urges to masturbate.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not kidding. Last chance.


----------



## Ari (Nov 16, 2008)

I'M WATCHING YOU KITTAN


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## illyana (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Camille (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2008)

me defending my gf


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _NUR NURRR_


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2008)

Random Summer pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Im the guy


----------



## Camille (Nov 18, 2008)

Camwhoring just for NF 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FlyMolo (Nov 19, 2008)

You asked for it..yeah I'm drunk a lot I'm a marine get off me!

*Spoiler*: _i am all that is man_


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Darkhope (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _two left over halloween pics_ 



Best friends <3


LOOK I'M DEAD


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2008)

/camwhore


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 21, 2008)

here's an older pic taken in 05

Sasuke kun we miss you





this is me and my kid goofing off at sea world


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 21, 2008)

Just put these pics in my album so why not?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2008)

Random, generic image of me, having a random, generic look, and wearing a random, generic gray shirt, with a random, generic hairstyle and -
Okay i'll stop.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kittan (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _1 Upped_


----------



## abstract (Nov 21, 2008)

*Close fucking up*





*Spoiler*: _foot_ 



it's been done in the blender before, but it applies here I guess




Hello NF-Let's start a trend.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

^Nothing beats my pumps unfortunately

*Spoiler*: __ 






Aren't they epic


----------



## ?verity (Nov 22, 2008)

*what.*


----------



## Susano-o (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _full frontal (facial) nudity_ 





*That's right, babies. It's my rape face.*


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _winter does shitty things to my skin_ 






Yatta?


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 22, 2008)

Me with my girlfriend


----------



## escamoh (Nov 22, 2008)

me with my dad


----------



## Ari (Nov 22, 2008)

I remember when I was skinny.


----------



## buff cat (Nov 23, 2008)

from the summer.  notice the would-be tan.


----------



## abstract (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 23, 2008)

Akatsuki loveeeee <3


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 23, 2008)

here is a load of videos for you guys to enjoy .

*Spoiler*: _misaxdora - sharada_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awSYz0uXpdk[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _LET IT ROCKK._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZmQHj4Ga4I&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _THE JONAS BROTHERS ARE MY LIFE !_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJNes7nFhtw&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _misaxdoraxnatalie - talk shit_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH13s_78yM0&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Dave (Nov 23, 2008)

huhwhut


----------



## Paulina (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, fine, I haven't posted here in awhile, and apparently _someone_'s been missing it.
So I'm a camera whore.
BEGIN!

*Spoiler*: _Hey_ 




Featuring the Mirror's Edge bag.



*Spoiler*: _Close-up_ 








Obligatory thinking shot.




*Spoiler*: _You wish you were this classy_ 






Yes, it's a corduroy blazer.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah. Me in pink and green.. Wearing pink means you are confident of yourself. Also, its me and my family member. Old picture too.


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 













i love the camera . what can i say ?​


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Nov 24, 2008)

Because I was bored and I love to cosplay. 
Oh, and I was trying to be funny. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9M_xz_JNcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms Freaky (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Nov 24, 2008)

Wastin away again in margaritaville, Searching for my lost shaker of salt.


----------



## Ms Freaky (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are 2 more pics of me. I would post more but I don't know how many people would really want to see.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _more of me_


----------



## vervex (Nov 25, 2008)

I need to get a new haircut this Thursday... but here's a shot :3

Vervex with her new promotional male t-shirt for VEOdesign.net =D


----------



## ohmygod (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _It's huge and I didn't bother resizing it_ 



Alternatae Ex-Mode

Not the best picture of me, I look like a delinquent, but whatever. =\


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 26, 2008)

Beware, Im not pretty x__x

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd41/me4holly/?action=view&current=002.jpg


----------



## vervex (Nov 26, 2008)

It seems I'm on a roll! 2 more and then I settle down for some more months.


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## martryn (Nov 26, 2008)

Thought I'd post another to help document the growing of my beard.  



Cue 8 hot Asian chicks to post in the next two hours so I go unnoticed again.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 27, 2008)

OLD PIC OLLLDDDDD

xD


----------



## Ari (Nov 27, 2008)

youll never understand whatzgoingon in this pic


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 27, 2008)

i skipped second period with my friend on spirit day at school . XD

*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Ari (Nov 28, 2008)

OH HANNAH

ps: gotta get that fat off of me


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _black friday! yeah!_


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2008)

Meh, I got bored and went to the beach.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Masked Avenger (Nov 29, 2008)

A challenger appears


----------



## Ingmet (Nov 29, 2008)

me this summer

[/IMG]


----------



## ninjaq (Nov 29, 2008)

Cell phone pic


----------



## buff cat (Nov 29, 2008)

hai


----------



## Curry (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, for starters,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Curry (Nov 30, 2008)

moar 

*Spoiler*: __ 







WOHHA HAIR


----------



## Revenge (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a few. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






(On the right)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ Moar Pictars_ 





Taken a while ago . . ,



I like playing with my hair. . . . for some reason



My cousins and me from youngest to oldest. I'm only third oldest. 



Me and my girl cuzez, and I look dazed or something. Our faces are pricelss . . . x]


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2008)

'Nother beard pic.  This time with sexy glasses action!


----------



## Riku (Dec 1, 2008)

CAMWHORING ON PAGE 300!!?!


*Spoiler*: _Get ready_ 





*Spoiler*: _Halloween (little late?)_ 








what was I again??...





*Spoiler*: _Dressed preppy. To the extreme. Combover and all._ 











I like posting old old pics first...if thats okay with you all. Yeah?


----------



## Riku (Dec 1, 2008)

NOW

for the new. <3


*Spoiler*: _It was a long drive..._ 





*Spoiler*: _NO COLORS!_ 














*Spoiler*: _Haha, colors._


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarf and glasses


*Spoiler*: __ 




and bed hair


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Costigon (Dec 3, 2008)

Stupid webcam + stupid pink walls made my face look really pink/red


----------



## Kittan (Dec 3, 2008)

Haircut


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's my new born twins, im not Bloosom.Queen, im her husband, and these are babys Serena (on the left) and Jake (on the right)


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2008)

I posted this in my FC for those too lazy to look here, so I decided to post it here too.


----------



## Impy-Chan (Dec 4, 2008)

shwmmffrowww


Making fun of Tyra Bank's "SMILE WITH YOUR EYEZZ" advice


----------



## Tsuki (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 5, 2008)

Took this a few minutes ago =D


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## JacopeX (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## IndieCindy (Dec 7, 2008)

Old, old picture. xD


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2008)

Took this about three weeks ago...If I look a little raggedy-assed, that's because I was dogtired from dancing with every old harridan who'd suddenly decided that she HAD to dance with her little neffiepoo who'd all growed up 

That's my sister, by the way.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sheena (Dec 8, 2008)

i Pic from a while ago


----------



## IndieCindy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Squee717 (Dec 9, 2008)

Boobies. >.<


----------



## Trolli (Dec 10, 2008)

Meeeeeeeee


----------



## Kuya (Dec 11, 2008)

Copy and pasted from the Outskirts Battledome Picture Thread, Merry XMAS!

When i used to promote Myspace back in 2004-05


Ex-Girl

*Spoiler*: __ 








Ex-Girl


Ex-Girl


Ex-Girl


Ex-Girl (with best friend on the right)


Current Girl


Current Girl


Current Girl


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 11, 2008)

I was bored with my cell phone a week ago. Bad quality sorta.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 11, 2008)

^Can't beat that but...



Thats me.


----------



## Squee717 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's 1 more!
Kay, I'm done.


----------



## Paulina (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2008)

South Park hat
Bane hoodie

What more do ya want?


----------



## Impy-Chan (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeh that's what you do when you're bored waiting for some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Dec 13, 2008)

>.>


----------



## Ippy (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Paulina (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Another scary pic of moi_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 14, 2008)

I have no idea when this picture was taken.  By the length of my hair, it couldn't have been too long ago... It MIGHT have been during Thanksgiving...
I'm up at my grandparents' house.  They live on a hill eight miles out of town.
There are more pictures of me in my blog.


----------



## Kittan (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Seany (Dec 15, 2008)

​


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## danzel-x (Dec 15, 2008)

A picture I took the other day =)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 15, 2008)

what I do for fun


----------



## Iria (Dec 16, 2008)

so pek wanted to see some pics from when I was little...and I figured since I was home I might as well dig some up

Please dont laugh too hard lol 

















thats all for now folks


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Thinking is one of my least favourite pastimes_ 




Also, my lips can make weird shapes.


----------



## Larethian (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Mishudo (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Kazmo (Dec 17, 2008)

Hehe...I look kinda like an emo sasuke


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 18, 2008)

about two years ago at the festival-fair thingy.

 and that was from school....


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

something i took tonight. (webcam)


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Camille (Dec 18, 2008)

It's emo day today


----------



## Haruka (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't posted a picture in ages. 

This picture was for Matt, and my most recent one. Its interesting to see the new faces of NF, I remember when it was the same 12 people who would camwhore with me. xD


----------



## Ice Prince (Dec 18, 2008)

Been awhile for me so....haha


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 19, 2008)

Meh, why not post another? 



Kinda dark D:


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 19, 2008)

I seem enjoy this droll, strange face of mine.
[Complete and utter whore am I.]

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _Bottom lip looks strange_


----------



## Ari (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _stretched to a 0g just yesterday and i still have this monster taper in my ear because i can't fit in double flared plugs_


----------



## Kazuha (Dec 20, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm doing a stupid face ;o

*Spoiler*: __ 







konoha necklace ;-)


----------



## Jessica (Dec 21, 2008)

Something wonderful has happened. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Adopted from the SPCA.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 21, 2008)

hey you



bubblewubble


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 21, 2008)

Haven't posted here in a while. New haircut. Was flipping up kind of anime-like yesterday. No such luck today, so far. 

[timed out]


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 21, 2008)

it's been awhile, I got a haircut today so my hair is suuuuuuupa short, I love it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice Prince (Dec 21, 2008)

I forgot these haha.


*Spoiler*: __ 




ooo I got you boo 


Drunken, passed out party fun.  (I passed out first haha).


----------



## sidX (Dec 21, 2008)

uhh... i'm new 'round here and thought i should post some pics ^^







and no i'm not trying to scare anyone


----------



## Fabulous (Dec 22, 2008)

*Some months ago*


----------



## Necro?sthete (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ?? (Dec 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Me being a me-whore..._


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## fantzipants (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok since there is a good group of good looking girls on here i will bite (girls are so good looking naturally)




Out with classmates from June

Chinese new year 2005 (i think)



Ready to go out


----------



## Aiolia (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Cromer (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Zhongda (Dec 24, 2008)

Off to an MUN conference in Bahrain


Winning a diplomacy award


----------



## martryn (Dec 24, 2008)

Having a pipe (indoors!) to celebrate the holidays (since I'm doing little else). 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _In light of the holiday spirit_ 





Random pics of me I decided to take. Does my shirt make me look like a candy cane? Mmmmm, delicious.











I just recently got a perm too, so my hair is wavy curly-ish. [:

And yes, freakin pics are low quality.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2008)

after midnight christmas pic xD, my hair is a mess, my cat looks drugged 


anyway, merry christmas for you all <333


----------



## Skylark (Dec 26, 2008)

*A famous comedian from here and me with my ring fingers XD*


----------



## darksage78 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Killu (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, there we go.

Tie and emo mad look included.


----------



## momo (Dec 27, 2008)

*i have low self esteem && i'm camera shy so be easy people

edit: no i'm not wearing any cosmetics including weave, tracks or extentions. i am all natural *​

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2008)

Pizza pictures:


----------



## Y (dupe) (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Hoshigaki (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Archssor (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## gabzilla (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Happy New Year!


----------



## Y (dupe) (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## El Torero (Jan 1, 2009)

Andaluc?aaaa, patr?a queridaaaaaa


----------



## mow (Jan 1, 2009)

the fro is growing rather ludicrously


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 2, 2009)

Heh, I'm wearing a shirt in this one


----------



## legan (Jan 2, 2009)

It is annoyingly hard for me to take a serious photo where upon I don't end up making a fucking awfully stupid face.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _new year party, not much to comment _ 



adios amigo


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 2, 2009)

Low quality pic time


*Spoiler*: __ 






me and my buuuuuuuds


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 3, 2009)

Been here long enough I suppose posting pictures can't do me anymore harm then being exposed to some of you people here for over a year. 

*Spoiler*: _Shitty Picture_ 




My body is 70% Mountain Dew. 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, I know... I'm cool.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Lovewitches (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## delirium (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Zetton (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _I'll get some new ones later.. and call me if you want sexy tiiiime :LOS_


----------



## Zgizgi (Jan 4, 2009)

Why not for real this time? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




This probably won't stay here for long...ew.

lol, creepy garbage can.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yah, I should probably trim my hair.





I haven't been here in ages. No one probably recognizes my username anymore.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 5, 2009)

Posting after Jannoy D


----------



## Loulabelle (Jan 5, 2009)

It's that time again~


*Spoiler*: _ :awesome _ 










*Spoiler*: _ :hurr _


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Woo, new hat._


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 6, 2009)

I got my dyke hair back haha.  I love this style, but it takes so much effort to fix up lulzzzz.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Used my webcam for the first time, thats why its crappy quality, i have no idea where my camera is. I just got done straightening my hair


----------



## Legend (Jan 6, 2009)

Random pics of yours truely with a new hair style:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gary (Jan 8, 2009)

>_>



Found the one that LOS was talking about.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Agitation (Jan 8, 2009)

Excuse the dirty mirror!


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 








Contact lenses 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## buff cat (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Heran (Jan 9, 2009)

I try to stay true.


----------



## legan (Jan 9, 2009)

Tongue in cheek? I think not dear Sir/Ma'am


Sometimes I get bored.


Sometimes I get really bored.


I like rolling my tongue.


----------



## Aruka (Jan 9, 2009)

Aruka's turn! Whee~ x3


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 10, 2009)

*My Christmas Day 2008 Pictures*


----------



## Rios (Jan 10, 2009)

shaved and serious looking for once


----------



## Kittan (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Not Pictured: Your bitch_ 



I lol'd cause this pic was totally accidental.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jan 11, 2009)

picz i just took now


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 11, 2009)

Me at a festival in Belgium


----------



## Revenge (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 12, 2009)

*Some pictures from my last Usa trip last late october^^

Me in Chicago-Sears Tower-Skydeck*



*Me in the Museum of Science and industry, Chicago*


*Spoiler*: __ 





moongirl


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Hana (Jan 13, 2009)

I decided to take a picture of myself just as I woke up. I look like crap.


----------



## Slacker (Jan 14, 2009)

It's kinda old but o' well.


----------



## Revenge (Jan 15, 2009)

One more 


At college.  (Far right)


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 16, 2009)

Found some old pics

*Spoiler*: __ 



Back when i had long hair


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mirror Pics_


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 17, 2009)

i haven't been here in forever  san diego is becoming more and more boring D:

goofing around with some friends on thanksgiving

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




i'm on the right for those who don't remember me anymore 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




just got a haircut yesterday

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Agitation (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting ready for the Dir en grey concert. <3


----------



## Kankurette (Jan 17, 2009)

In London, stabbing some caek.




*Spoiler*: _And here is me dressed as a hatless Kankuro, for no reason._


----------



## legan (Jan 17, 2009)

This be how it's done Kagura


----------



## TheCosplayPanda (Jan 17, 2009)

at least i got a haircut


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jan 18, 2009)

me. bored. :]


----------



## Xell (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally got the guts to post myself. Please be nice. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yeah, I'm female




Not very good quality, so you can't see my face too well, which is a good thing obviously.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 18, 2009)

I've decided to be brave and post.

This is at the begining of 2008, my hair is longer now and I think I have lost some weight.


This is me with my lovely friend (I'm the short one ) 


A stupid pose



*Spoiler*: __ 




My cute cat Silverster


----------



## escamoh (Jan 18, 2009)

im a demon


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 19, 2009)

*My Birthday 2008 Pictures*:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cereza (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 19, 2009)

Updated Picture of me taken today after having a haircut and shaving my face:


----------



## Xell (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm surprised at all the positive comments I got from the last picture. I feel a lot more confident now.



This picture was taken a few months back.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ahem..._


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2009)

mm ..


----------



## Revenge (Jan 22, 2009)

An edit my friend did for me;


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 22, 2009)

here's me, in a very stupid pose (A):


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2009)

Baby-Me.


I geuss im a poser, haha


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Awhile back on my bday


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fun With Photo Editor_ 













I love graphic designing and editing photos.



<3


----------



## j e s s i e (Jan 23, 2009)

I just couldn't resist posting.


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^Took this randomly today.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## legan (Jan 24, 2009)

I need new gloves also I need it to be warmer so I dun have to have my hood up 24/7


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics of me at the request of someone 

This is 2 years ago (I was 18)


This one is on April 2008. 


This pic is the most recent one, Oct 2008. I think I have lost the "chubbiness" of my cheeks :/ 

My phone's flash sucks


----------



## Sanada (Jan 24, 2009)

Just took it a few mins ago cuz i cant be bothered digging out photos :3


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 24, 2009)

*My Birthday Party 2009 (Friends Only) Pictures*

*My Birthday Party 2009 (Friends Only) Pictures*:


----------



## buff cat (Jan 24, 2009)

all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## Jessica (Jan 24, 2009)

hoo hoo hoo


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 25, 2009)

Victory photo of sorts, where in the early hours of this morning I finished the latest coursework season. There's a lot of emotion in those eyes. Kept it big res to show the hot wardrobe action in the background.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 25, 2009)

old pic that i found 


i did not change much so 



i cut my sister because i dont know if she allows me to post pics of her like that 


edit:

here is a full body one so you can see the dress , the quality sux though


----------



## Cronos (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Cax (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Me and my mates stole police uniform


Me and some buds


Some chicks 'formal' 18th birthday, rocked up formal, but i fucked everything up and scored pussy. If you don't know who i am, i'm the third person from the (upside down) left, brown hair.


House boat drink up, long time ago, in the middle


----------



## Cax (Jan 27, 2009)

More pics aye
Blenderites probably already seen em


*Spoiler*: __ 




How you dooin?


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Jan 28, 2009)

a few months old, generally look the same.


----------



## Impy-Chan (Jan 28, 2009)

*Lazyness*, even one if too much effort for me...


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2009)

Not my dogs, but close enough.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Posting after Oliver_


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2009)

i'm probably gonna cause seizures and have people drench themselves with gasoline and then light themselves on fire with this one, but here goes 


*Spoiler*: _o noes, i r a fraud_ 



balls


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Because it's a sexual world.


Was that my fault? 


Myself and Ricksonnnn totally drunk <3


My besties and I (Homo night out lolololol)<3


Even boys will be girls.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont know why, but probably because i can .
Didnt post a pic in a long time. 
So here it goes.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 29, 2009)

god im hot


----------



## hammer (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Hana (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a new pair of glasses!


----------



## legan (Jan 29, 2009)

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains plox



Note to viewers this pic has not been tampered with alas I am just that ugly [size=-2]when pretending to be a zombie[/size]


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just some i took couple weeks ago.. my fugly self


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 30, 2009)

Moar pics were asked, so moar delivered 



Lol forgot I had those sunglasses


----------



## kirstyplz (Jan 30, 2009)

Herro!


----------



## buff cat (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I might be...

*Spoiler*: __ 




...getting a little pale.


----------



## mow (Jan 31, 2009)

^ stunner



iz the dude with the fro


----------



## vervex (Jan 31, 2009)

Photos


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 31, 2009)

*My Mom's Birthday Party 2009 Pictures*:


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2009)

First pics with military clothes, beware of nazi camwhoring


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm, found an old old photo of mine from another site. Hair is much shorter.



It's probably better that way, for this pic.


----------



## Yu~Kun (Feb 1, 2009)

Bleh, kinda old pics, but still it's me.( wow i've got long hair here)








...lulz, ze camwhore xD


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 1, 2009)

Getting ready for a night wedding party.



lolz. Bathroom pic... Im such a camwhore


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 2, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Revenge (Feb 2, 2009)

Picture from the snow shower today; at school, unfortunately.
I'm on the right.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 2, 2009)

Forcing myself to smile.


----------



## abstract (Feb 2, 2009)

posted it in the blender, might as well post it here. 

-following sunny and sus 


before: 




after:






btw-I'm completely shaven maybe once a year, you can see why


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _i needed a picture in here_


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 3, 2009)

*new pictures..

Party Make-Up
*


just ready to leave

It's always funny how one glares when taking pictures of oneself 


*and my mom caught  me in the kitchen in the process of getting ready for the night*


----------



## colours (Feb 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _PANDO&BRANDOOO_


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't posted a picture in a long, so it was time. 

New hair cut!


----------



## ?? (Feb 4, 2009)

THIS IS IN NO WAY COPYING WHAT ZARU DID


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2009)

Last year at my graduation day.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2009)

edit: no idea why I look so mad.. lol


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _I got punched in both eyes_ 










*Spoiler*: _I'm so gangster_


----------



## Iria (Feb 4, 2009)

my handy dandy new facepalm gif lol




i can see myself using it in countless situations


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







"We're just a Minor Threat"


----------



## Wilham (Feb 5, 2009)

This was back in Nov and I had been a slush. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 5, 2009)

What about now?
I was tired in most of these pics so don't mind my fugly face.


*Spoiler*: _Looks more red here_ 






I look tired and high, lol.






*Spoiler*: _Looks more dark here_ 











*EDIT:*


----------



## Seme (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ this is me cosplaying as Sasuke <3


----------



## Hope (Feb 8, 2009)

On the left.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 8, 2009)

Those living in England know we got some snow recently (and possibly onwards from now) and no day was more notable for where I was than Friday. In the shots below it had been snowing for about ten minutes and on our short walk to the station we already looked like snowmen. It was like being downwind of an army of 'before' guys on a Head and Shoulders commercial. But I love snow so I digress.


Speaking of commercials, here's one being shot late last year. It was for a Lynx contest brief and the weather was more or less as wet and cold as it's been. This was before I acquired my incredibly tight thermals, which are actually more graphic than just being naked.


London(baby) of course had no snow the day we went up, leading us away from the fun blizzard to wetter pastures. I'm not mad London(baby), I'm just _disappointed_. This pic is actually from one of the post production labs at Soho, it's where the various stages of motion picture film development takes place. Lots of (undelicious) chemicals in the seperate vats, in the shot above it's open and not in use.


Back in Bournemouth we have nice skylines and a Fudge Pantry by our YMCA.


Back in Oxford, well we have gineau pigs.


Back in Bournemouth again, we also have a big snowman. I think they powered him down well before an actual flake of snow came down. I'll most likely always remember the place for staging the most badly organised first date ever (on my part). All's well that ends well.


In Blairmore, Scotland we have image collages.


Finally bowling, here I am being instructed on which lane I should actually be using. Several clipped elderly bowling professionals later, I was able to treble my score to a respectable '3'.

Click to get bigger versions of all of the photos above, 'cept the bowling one 'cos I don't feel the need to overcompensate anything with photos actually including me and I don't have any version bigger than that (yes that was in fact, 'what she said').​​


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 8, 2009)

Speaking of snow in the UK, these were taken few days ago


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sorry for being dangerously beautiful_


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 9, 2009)

My avatar: 

And a video: I'm the guy with the big green jacket. (I'm only there for some seconds though)


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 9, 2009)

take me for a spin.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mutiny inc (Feb 10, 2009)

*Mutiny INC. in person*

2004 Me


2009 Me now


----------



## Mashy (Feb 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _this spoiler is an eye-damage prophylactic_ 





before school





*Spoiler*: _:salute_ 



everyone should post pictures of them saluting
do it



/salutes zaru and ?!
with flash everything looks a lot different
oh and I have grey contacts in, prescription too cause my eyesight is bad


----------



## Cax (Feb 10, 2009)

^I look fuckin retarded cause i was about to punch my mate in the face, but he moved back, and now I look like a gangsta smurf takin a shit or some other intricate thing

Also, cleanly shaven, worth the effort


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 10, 2009)

pic i took for cloud 


i will probably take other though 

lol my room is a mess, its over midnight here


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I'm going backwards. This pic is an older one, just like my last one, while the one before that was most recent 

AND DON'T ASK ME FOR NEW ONES CAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY YET


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

Guess I might as well post these here. Took them for a certain member who has a thing for hands.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 11, 2009)

the one circled in black is me,
that was in 2006 before prom.
I was in emo phase then.

It's shite quality but the only one i could find atm


----------



## Revenge (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





My new Drop Dead shirt arrived yesterday.
You can't really see it here, but I love it. 

Plus.
Hello Kitty.


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 11, 2009)

From a documentary shoot:




Here is the documentary if anyone is interested:
(It's in danish though)
Campbell's


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2009)

Had some free time and hands in the car on the way home from being out today, what with my dad having to drive me home cause I locked my keys in the fucking car, so I camwhored a bit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Somewhat easy to notice, but my razor got my lip a bit


----------



## Necro?sthete (Feb 12, 2009)

:amazed



My hair is red... In which led to me to make the image B\W because it's fail with colour.!


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lulz fem boy.


Haha I love this pic of me, even though it's over 2 years old now XD.  It reminded me of that show "The Bad Girls Club". AKA, my bitch face XD.


Current hair. ^_^


----------



## Felt (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 12, 2009)

Cause im gay 
Yes that is eyeliner.


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 12, 2009)

\ x / i TT e N ♥


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2009)

Outside today in 50mph winds 





Ultimate hair stylist


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 13, 2009)

*Here are my favourite 2 pairs of shoes at the moment^^

I goo kuukuu for them like this:*

My fav pair of conversepek


and the pink no-names^^



girls and shoes=


----------



## colours (Feb 13, 2009)

happy early valentine's day you lonely hearts out there


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

i had to do it


----------



## Huike (Feb 14, 2009)

In the middle:


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _I Guess_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 









Crappy Webcam pictures are crappy, but I do love my new vest hoody, 'tis furry. 





*Spoiler*: _Candy Apple Red_ 






*Happy V-day Ya'll.* And just for the hey, I wore me a red shirt. (;








I seriously need a camera, jah?


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 15, 2009)

Make up does wonders! 


Blah...real face


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 16, 2009)

*Halloween a year ago^^

it was a 10 minute makeup...A fiend just had that spontaneous party..and well...*


----------



## Vetano-sama (Feb 16, 2009)

Yo 



How do you like my new suite *_* ?


----------



## Lovewitches (Feb 16, 2009)

also seen in the blender valentine picture.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, a few more I took over the week when I was out more and saw my cousin 











And last but not least...


----------



## beezley1981 (Feb 16, 2009)

My serial killer look.
Moving in for a kiss.
Showing my ample hair.
Tater Tots!


----------



## Gazelle (Feb 17, 2009)

me and my friend ^^ bad quality


----------



## Danse (Feb 17, 2009)

i was very excited because we had snow and i haven't played in snow for years lol


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 17, 2009)

Had my hair done


----------



## Zhongda (Feb 17, 2009)

I met Sel 



After failing at the conference


----------



## Jesus (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _some pics taken by my BF_


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU6Ycazhebo[/YOUTUBE]


tis I spreading thy repspeach


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried drawing a heart on my cheek but gave up, crossed it off, and drew a mustache instead. Oh, and I apologize in advance for the icky-ish quality. Cell phone camera. =/


This is me showing off my eyeliner between lip and nose technique. My pride and joy. <3


Me holding a hand-written sign. Don't mind my super chubby fingers~


I was at my cousin's house and it was way cold, so here I am under a blanket. My eyes here remind me of Sasori's for some reason. They just look bored. 


Fin.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 18, 2009)

click but dont drool plz


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 18, 2009)

You know...you tend to get pretty decent at this when you have nothing better to do for a few months from having surgery


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gone


----------



## ~Abelish (Feb 18, 2009)

This is me: ( I lied about my image earlier)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nanni (Feb 18, 2009)

Web cam. :3



lol


----------



## Kisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm back, but I'm sure nobody remembers me


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman is hailed as "The Man of Steel", "The Man of Tomorrow", and "The Last Son of Krypton" by the general public within the comics. As Clark Kent, Superman lives among humans as a "mild-mannered reporter" for the Metropolis newspaper Daily Planet (Daily Star in the earliest stories)_ 






In the original Siegel and Shuster stories, Superman's personality is rough and aggressive. The character was seen stepping in to stop wife beaters, profiteers, a lynch mob and gangsters, with rather rough edges and a looser moral code than audiences may be used to today. Later writers have softened the character, and instilled a sense of idealism and moral code of conduct. Although not as cold-blooded as the early Batman, the Superman featured in the comics of the 1930s is unconcerned about the harm his strength may cause, tossing villainous characters in such a manner that fatalities would presumably occur, although these were seldom shown explicitly on the page. This came to an end late in 1940, when new editor Whitney Ellsworth instituted a code of conduct for his characters to follow, banning Superman from ever killing.


----------



## legan (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _3 things_ 




1. Don't ask why I was topless it's freezing and for some reason I just took my shirt of for the pic.
2. Sorry I was trying to look cool but it seems I just look retarded.
3. No idea who those glasses belong too.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 19, 2009)

After popular demands and constant requests to die,
i have finally decided to show my 2009 self

Behold the sexiness of thee, I am the one you dream of at night

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## legan (Feb 19, 2009)

Edit 
*Spoiler*: _To prove to velvet glasses don't suit everyone, specially when they're not your glasses_ 




This pic actually makes me look like a friend I used to know back at school cept I have blond her he was Ginger.


Ok in this pic I look cool.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 19, 2009)

mines bigger 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wilham (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Revenge (Feb 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _From my mini-holiday in North Wales_ 



Oreos <3 [I'm on the right]

Rhino from Bolt 



​


​


----------



## Gazelle (Feb 22, 2009)

we're awesome! ^^ i'm the one on the left


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2009)

rawr


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 22, 2009)

Because I fucking love whoring around 


*Spoiler*: _Minolta_ 



Fuck up


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 22, 2009)

Look at me, im a kitty cat.
I wear a bowl of peanuts as a hat,
if I eat them all I will get fat,
a blah blah blah..I'm a kitty cat 

Me testing out Mac's by whoring with hats.
/rhyming

[YOUTUBE]EenBuPtPKKM[/YOUTUBE]

Damn youtube ruins quality


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 22, 2009)

shitty bathroom shots 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ju Baggins (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _me and my best friend_ 





I am the red-haired.





*Spoiler*: _cool pic of me and my friend cosplaying Itachi and Oro (respectively) back in 2007's December_ 





Do not ask me why he cosplayed Oro in a suit


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi ladies 


*Spoiler*: __ 








It's 2am and I am still recovering from surgery a week ago, so I look rather rough. I haven't shaved on purpose   

That pic makes my nose look big


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## ?? (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 24, 2009)

Two this time.


----------



## ~Abelish (Feb 25, 2009)

*Me with braids and playing with fire.*
​


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 27, 2009)

Yum-Yum scotch



Sleep deprivation and winter clothing.


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 27, 2009)

After another night on Nf..
I look tired and my eyes are as small as little peas


----------



## martryn (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn cold.



My father's side of the family is almost completely dead now.  This is what my grandfather left me:


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Mar 2, 2009)

So I got a new haircut this weekend.



And also a mantilla.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





South Beach Staten Island, 2 years ago





*Spoiler*: __ 





Same day, eating a Wendy's yum yum





*Spoiler*: __ 





At Baruch College, in the hallway. Random pic I took.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Basement pic.




*Spoiler*: __ 






Decided to put on a wierd face that time.




*Spoiler*: __ 






Baruch hallway with my two presentation buddies.





*Spoiler*: __ 





Fail Soccer player is fail.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










i took this one for sunny's birthday


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 3, 2009)

Hats continued...


----------



## tgre (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok i got it -__-


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 4, 2009)

I ain't nothin to look at


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bonten (Mar 5, 2009)

Because Marina was _begging_ me earlier. 

Taken in a rush after a shower, we have too much flash and angle that makes no sense :


----------



## Revenge (Mar 5, 2009)

From today ;

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heroic (Mar 5, 2009)

SUP NF.COM


Attic2zoo.com im on the right


----------



## KawpyNinja (Mar 6, 2009)

heres meeee





me bieng a whore


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh in case your wondering; Those are pills.


----------



## Flash Step (Mar 7, 2009)

Getting ready for the day with a shiny new haircut 



Smiling is for losers


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The quality is fucken immense_ 



Beep




I've got a spot on the side of my nose , yes , incase you fucken asked .


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 7, 2009)

I own you ;D rly hard!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Mihael Keehl (Mar 9, 2009)

Because someone wanted to see me smiling. :>


----------



## Ephemere (Mar 9, 2009)

Take it to Paint or something and invert it, im too lazy to find the original


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I tilted my head back a little too far.


----------



## buff cat (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




woooooo


----------



## Ral (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2009)

my friend took this at his house party last week, it's me downing a bottle of vodka. We got so drunk we mopped up spilt booze with what we thought was a towel, in the morning we found out it was the cat


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _i love her so bad but she treats me like.._


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2009)

Tilting my head to the side, not like there's anything to hide except tired eyes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## legan (Mar 11, 2009)

Justin you look like my mate Mike when he had his hair long O_o

Anyways yeah I recently found my awesome beanie baby Mum brought me as a kid, now it sits on my head or shoulder.



Hope you find her worthy to share your name 

Edit: Ok I just noticed I actually took a normal pictar for once without me making a lame/weird face O_O


----------



## Lien (Mar 11, 2009)

I have noticed I only tend to post in this thread when I randomly come and go. O:



*Spoiler*: _Being silly_


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 12, 2009)

when i am frustrated, i start _chewing_ on stuff.

when i get puffy eyelids from being sleep-deprived,

i put on _shades._

here, i am both frustrated _and_ sleep-deprived. 


Sweet.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Mar 12, 2009)

My new haircut


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sexy webcam pix_ 







just stretched to 9/16 minutes ago


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2009)

Posting to show off early b-day gifts 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Archssor (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 13, 2009)

I took another pic


----------



## E (Mar 14, 2009)

here i go 


*Spoiler*: __ 



balls




but don't go and douse yourself in gasoline and light up a match just yet, lookee at my turtle


----------



## Krisis (Mar 14, 2009)

Too close-up =P

*Spoiler*: __ 




For Hibari, who says I am a poser  <3


----------



## legan (Mar 14, 2009)

I shaved and I can now say deep thinking can not be done without any sort of beard or stubble. It just can not be done, it dun look right. Also I apologize for the crappyness of my webcam, one day I will buy a proper cam.


----------



## colours (Mar 14, 2009)

flowers i got for my birthday 




*Spoiler*: _moar_


----------



## Femme fatale (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Poser..





*Spoiler*: __ 





Lul whut?


----------



## Revenge (Mar 15, 2009)

*Camera-whore. *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2009)

I've just found this picture on my little brother's Facebook page.  I've just been made aware of it's existence today.  It was taken in Mid Dec '07 when they picked my up from the airport upon returning home from Basic.


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here I am all dressed up. But it's hard to see.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2009)

Clearing up misconceptions about me by proving them wrong.


----------



## Lust (Mar 17, 2009)

eh >.> This was taken at my b-party 2 days ago (march 15th)

*Spoiler*: _ I'm not exactly good looking so look at your own risk >>_ 




I look like I'm scared or something but this pic was taken by surprise soo ya


----------



## sheena (Mar 18, 2009)

Suessical pictrues 

*Spoiler*: _My High School Play pic_ 





I'm the one in blue


----------



## Tex (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm from Texas....enough said? lol.


----------



## Agitation (Mar 18, 2009)

lol been a while. 

Taken just before going out with my friends for the night last Saturday.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 18, 2009)

So I bought Disaster Movie and took it for a spin.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Needs moar Wayans Brothers.


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 19, 2009)

Taken today before going out


----------



## Vermillionage (Mar 20, 2009)

Me yesterday


----------



## GintathePuppetmaster (Mar 20, 2009)

STOP GINTA TIME!


----------



## buff cat (Mar 20, 2009)

vrooom
wires that look like a heart


----------



## Heroic (Mar 21, 2009)

Random picture with a random girl

Random picture with the same random girl


----------



## nanni (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Mar 22, 2009)

I like to think I'm hard and gangster by making gun signs. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





I also like posing with friends.


----------



## Tex (Mar 23, 2009)

*That isn't my purse....promise.*


*I love bowling...*


*Me and my Band*


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 23, 2009)

I took a good 6 mile walk down to my local Giant, so I took a few pics.







Last three were kinda like a, "Step. Camwhore. Step. Camwhore. Step. Camwhore.".


----------



## BVB (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## KushyKage (Mar 24, 2009)

My days under the sun in Mexico..

Just touched down..need coffee


Some random spot..


The beach!! i miss sun 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tommygun (Mar 25, 2009)

Testing a new hairdue


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Mar 25, 2009)

Am I the only person here that isn't 16+ xD?





^ me in my Haruhi Suzumiya cosplay. I did some weird effect on the pic so the coloring is messed up.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Warning, may contain manga spoiler_ 




"Sorry to disappoint."​


----------



## Heran (Mar 26, 2009)

New photos for yoouuuuu.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 26, 2009)

Not the best picture of me.


----------



## DragonBlade (Mar 26, 2009)

me playing for whom the bell tolls METALLICA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a more recent picture of me.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I don;t know just a pic i guess =p new one though =p


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 27, 2009)

picture taken a few minutes ago


----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 28, 2009)

Being bored =p . i went out yesterday with my friends with those clothes and wearing jeans too =p


----------



## Migooki (Mar 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA 


troll'd.


----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Just took them in my room with my home clothes =p


----------



## Revenge (Mar 28, 2009)

Need opinions before I post on Myspace. :/


----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Did i post these here before ?


----------



## Revenge (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Mar 29, 2009)

Drunken fun at its best.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Old pics...Xmas pics...forgot I had them...:sag_ 







I had a fake smile on...I didn't want to be there...first xmas without my sister nor my parents...
EDIT: Sorry for the quality...pretty bad...


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in ur thread, lookin' like a straight-up tranny.


----------



## ? (Mar 31, 2009)

Haven't posted any updated pics of me at this forum in awhile, so might as well. 

_O shit itz gone._


----------



## RugerRell (Apr 1, 2009)

Edit: Ladies, I'm taken please stop flooding my PM box


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone tried to shoot me naked, luckily I pulled my jeans up in time ;__;


----------



## Mashy (Apr 1, 2009)

EDIT oh shit wrong account


----------



## Tex (Apr 1, 2009)

This is my poker face.


Actually I was just bored at work and made it


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pictures of me and my friends having hawt lesbian sex
_ 



_Ballz_



**


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Mαri (Apr 3, 2009)

Heh!!! Last time I posted pictures I looked like a whore


Now..


*Spoiler*: _Gotta love Penguins_ 




Lol. My smile looks forced. It usually does


----------



## buff cat (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## colours (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _the usual brando and pando time_ 







and then ziggy (the cat) decided to show his butt in my sexy pictures


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2009)

Not me in it, but we drank two of these bad boys.

What the fuck is wrong with us?


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Posing with a sword, cause posing is kewl_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Hey look, I found a mustache_ 



​


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 7, 2009)

I didn't edit or anything the like was just really frekkin bright -_-


----------



## Stringer (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, A picture taken last here.


----------



## Skylark (Apr 8, 2009)

on the right/w one of my female friends..


----------



## Anjali (Apr 8, 2009)

I am obviously copying shamelessly what Leraine did.



Bye NF ~


----------



## LikeMike23 (Apr 8, 2009)

*hey, this iz me.*

banana w/ muscly arms

finger over tha flash


these were both a kool year+ ago


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 8, 2009)

Since many have told me the rose-thing looks nice, I had decided to do it again for the pharmacy ball last week 

My room isn't in its best shape 


I think I need to gain some weight, my head is too big for my body!


----------



## Korey (Apr 8, 2009)

Recent me ^^


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Being serious is for losers ;}_ 









Yes they're small pics, but these are the same ones I posted on my myspace so I edited them down to fit my profile. So, this is the pics j00 gett.


----------



## Lien (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _I cut my hair...again._ 



*I wouldn't blame you if you thought I was a man from behind. *


----------



## IceColdBeer (Apr 9, 2009)

First time posting here


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

first time posting here..


*Spoiler*: _me trying to look badass :P_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 9, 2009)

Me!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 10, 2009)

Sadly, she doesn't have a name yet.  Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 10, 2009)

At my cousin's right now, and a few hours ago I caught something that almost gave my cousin a heart attack. Here's what it was.


*Spoiler*: _Our little friend_ 



​
Poisonous? No clue.




Even now he still won't get his hand as close as mine is there, not even with the glass


----------



## Cereza (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Lust (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I look somewhat good in this one XD


----------



## Skylark (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 10, 2009)

These are a tad old, but I haven't post here in a while. Hope you all enjoy!


*Spoiler*: _Playing in the snow_ 





Hippy chameleon...


Mmmmm hungry. : )


Snowboarding in Alabama


Cool looking rock to stand on... or the #1 tee box


Man I meant to rock on, but I slipped out an "I love U."


I corrupted my friends camera, I hope I don't corrupt your computers!


----------



## E (Apr 10, 2009)

don't look at me, look at bronzhawk 


*Spoiler*: _my workstation lol_ 











*Spoiler*: _teh turtles_ 





idk why the pics have the friggen date on 'em 
i was able to crop off in the first one, but didn't want to crop off the other one




*Spoiler*: _obligatory self pic so my post doesnt get deleted as spam_ 





ehh


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 12, 2009)

Was camwhoring last night while waiting for my friend to pick me up (I hate waiting  )


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cloud Nine_ 




Excuse the fact you can only see half my face


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sunny side up_ 



​


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 13, 2009)

Susano's back from NYC (liked Vash and DP's meet up photos there btw), so I'm working on some bitchin' 'come to bed eyes'. I'll have that greasy man mountain yet. If not I'll just use the power of greyskull or something.



I'm absurdly pale at the mo, I blame working indoors all day. But soon I'll be able to graduate to unemployment and enjoy a nice tan while I search for shelter on the sunny streets of bumsville.


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Because I'm a camera whore_ 





Friends of mine.


More lovely friends of mine.


Green's a love color isn't it?


Oooo purple is nice too!


Cowork that's heading back to Singapore. I'll miss her *sigh*


Weee! White water rafting!


----------



## Lien (Apr 15, 2009)

NF when are you going to come and party with meeee, especially the UK crew! Put your hands up! :]


----------



## Aeld (Apr 15, 2009)

i'd bloody love a beard


----------



## Zapdos (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Apr 16, 2009)

Since I was told I should smile more in my pics, I did.

And I wore a shirt.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I also didn't straighten my hair this tiem


----------



## martryn (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Blender...


*Spoiler*: __ 





No, I'm not flipping you off... I'm shaking my fist at you, stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Revenge (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## vervex (Apr 17, 2009)

Pictures of... vervex? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heran (Apr 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHEtQ66eS9g[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoying Skateboarding Time.


----------



## Rios (Apr 18, 2009)

this one is for Julie


Does it look like a bunny  ?



and to make this count


upper right corner telling a very interesting story.....yea everybody are so interested


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 18, 2009)

Here I am in the morning, before putting on my cute purple glasses.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 19, 2009)

The classical me today:


----------



## sheena (Apr 19, 2009)

I was bored today so I took some pic don't laugh ok.


*Spoiler*: _Black or pink?_ 








so which do you like more? me with black lips or pink?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a new picture of me from today.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess one picture won't hurt. 


*Spoiler*: _..ew._


----------



## Iria (Apr 20, 2009)

^ whoa nice cosplay 

heres my entry for blender ugliest self portrait contest



peace


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 22, 2009)

/


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't believe I'm doing this...


*Spoiler*: _Me at a Engagement Party_ 




My hair is actually curly but I got it straightened


----------



## Quagles (Apr 22, 2009)

Doing this because I still haven't posted any here with me wearing glasses. Terrible hair day though, time for a cut.





I just can't make a decent smile on photos for some reason :/


----------



## zan (Apr 22, 2009)

my ass 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loki (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Astronaut (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Change into Digital Champions to save the Digital World_


----------



## Lust (Apr 23, 2009)

my eyes aren't red btw lol. made a sog out of it so ya. 

Superman vs. Janemba (Final Form)


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 23, 2009)

This is me 3 rows behind the Red Wings bench. This was one of the best games I have ever been to.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 23, 2009)

Chilling


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Vyse (Apr 24, 2009)

That?s me..

And yeah I don?t have a clue what that thing in my nose is  (alcoholic reasons)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _From my friend's Sweet 16 B-day_ 





{is the one in the middle}


Oddly enough, my friend who turned 16 isn't in this pic.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey all, long time no speak. I feel an obligation to tell you guys how I'm doing every so often. So here's some fabulous pictures from the little family get-together that happened right before prom night last weekend.

This is probably my favorite picture of me and her from that night. Minus the garbage can I love everything about it. I think I might try to photoshop it out later on.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 25, 2009)

One or two of the pics I took are on my phone which is out of minutes, so I can only upload from my camera 


*Spoiler*: _Close up of me being tired_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Me and my absurdly svelte self ;__; ..... _ 



​



I need to get one of my red head cousin next. Maybe I can get him in a skirt first


----------



## Vivian (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## TannerB (Apr 26, 2009)

People call me a prettyboy >.<


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Apr 27, 2009)

Ronnie Coleman (left) and me (right) @ FIBO 2009


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 27, 2009)

In followup to the tiny Patamon, Mega Patamon arrived from Hong Kong today. :>


*Spoiler*: _Now I'm invincible,
Let's all get Digital_ 















thank you Andrew. <3


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 27, 2009)

It was sooo nice out today. I was in shorts and a short sleeved shirt. 




*Spoiler*: _weird_ 







ok that one not so much.




Softball playing soonnnn! <3


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure if I can compete with Darkhope, but I'll do my best.


*Spoiler*: _Yay its spring time!_ 



Pictures from my friends going away/heading back home event. She wanted to go to the Monte Sano Park before heading back to Singapore, so away we went.


Oooo Pretty flowers


Almost knocked my friend Jason over to his death by surprising Vania. Oops.


I needed the quick shower!


Facebook profile picture! Hehe


Doing my part to document the event.


Final group shot.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Apr 28, 2009)

Bus Driver o.o




^_^



EDIT: Pics are unedited ofc o:
Light is just weird sometimes, excuse me for that


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2009)

if you luv me 



if you hate me


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm..can't find the original pic.

Anyways, I'm the one holding the "We" sign.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 28, 2009)

:]
[/spoiler]
An edit because I get boooreeed:
[/spoiler}


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 29, 2009)

I didnt really show a picture in a very long time.
But as expected of a picture whore a picture gets taken everywhere you go.
So last weekend I was in a club in amsterdam.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _reading the paper_ 





the sun was bright so excuse my look of disgust





*Spoiler*: _being sexy as usual_ 






for tobacco use only kids!



here I am being sexy drinking a rolling rock or twelve



no comment





well enough of that!


----------



## Loki (Apr 29, 2009)

Playin for my team in the minor league


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I was angry about something .... bad day


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _So we had a ball a few weeks ago_


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish I could looks older..maybe cause I'm young


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm on the left, 2nd.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah so maybe I don't look like the average NF poster. haha


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 30, 2009)

And here are the other half of the pics I took, which were in the phone I just got minutes for.





Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rancor for supreme court 




*EDIT:*


----------



## Jαmes (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine (May 1, 2009)




----------



## buff cat (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



not blazed


----------



## Vivian (May 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Me again D:_ 




This one is from about .. 2 years ago?



Same with this one !


----------



## faithless (May 2, 2009)

We're fucking serious and now we're gangsterin' the thread.


----------



## SSJLance (May 3, 2009)

Working on my 22nd birthday.

[/IMG]


----------



## TannerB (May 3, 2009)

The first 2 records


----------



## Skylark (May 3, 2009)

*Me and family member.*


----------



## Revenge (May 3, 2009)




----------



## ?verity (May 4, 2009)

*AGAPE!!*


----------



## Heran (May 4, 2009)

New photos taken by my girlfriend.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lo$tris (May 5, 2009)

I'm jealous of Justin and Broz being no.1 camwhores, so I'm going to try and beat them  

Taken last Friday 


My natural hair is straight and boring.


----------



## vervex (May 6, 2009)

Carnivorous breasts, anyone? :ho


----------



## Setoshi (May 6, 2009)

i'm the one on the right


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 6, 2009)

I went to a nice club/house/minimal party on the beach at sunday.
It was awesome.
Ofcourse i got them pics.

No sun, but that changed !
Some ppl, i might be standing somewhere.


Smile...


Its getting late ( i need sleep)


Chesthair is for real males.


Last but not least.


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Undead (May 6, 2009)

Few pics of me.


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)

Just for the heck of it


----------



## Olvy (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _At school_ 



Lunch time. Trademark "bored out of my mind" face.



*Spoiler*: _Couple of days ago_ 



Kind of blury, I know. I'm on the right. 


​


----------



## Higawa (May 6, 2009)

Messy Hair today




And weird face ^^


----------



## Necro?sthete (May 6, 2009)




----------



## ̣ (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Rampage (May 7, 2009)

4th time im doing this so hopefully it works now!


*Spoiler*: __ 



goone :ho


----------



## Scholzee (May 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



late :ho




 without glasses again


----------



## Camille (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _New haircut has I?_ 



                     .


----------



## Sunabozu (May 9, 2009)

This is how i look like.


& not forgetting my long time loyal companion.


----------



## KBL (May 9, 2009)

Here are new pics... 

not


----------



## E (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _and an extra pic i suppose_


----------



## Byakkö (May 9, 2009)

I went to an ice skating competition today, I won 3rd place, hence my bronze medal 


pleased am I, btw ari can suck my cock


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Bout time for a shave


----------



## Smoke (May 11, 2009)




----------



## DeLarge (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm the guy on the right 




Da Beatch 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Melancholical Mood...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Old pic...







WARNING Uber-Mega-Ultra-Super-Duper Poser Picture 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just took a shower  also i didn't have my pierce back then


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _some webcam moments_ 







she loves me <3


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 12, 2009)

I AM GONNA DO IT!!! from my track meet, im really 17 tho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

Time for a shave


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

Lalalalalala


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2009)

Cam Whore Time.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sheena (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pretty old pic_ 




My friend took me to his Winter Dance


----------



## Lo$tris (May 14, 2009)

Have to keep my promise of being a camwhore.  

For certain some who likes short hair 

Me 2 years ago, I was fat and had no sense of fashion. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







My friend would kill me if I post her pic with no make up 

*Spoiler*: __ 







lol

*Spoiler*: __ 








I prefer long hair  taken yesterday


----------



## Autumn Sky (May 14, 2009)

I thought it came out cool : )


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My facebook profile picture





*Spoiler*: __ 



Me looking different than usual




*Spoiler*: __ 



Me with a funny face


----------



## KBL (May 15, 2009)

Omg! Everybody here is just too smexy... 

Here a picture...


*Spoiler*: __ 



OUT! 




And no, im not Stark in this world...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

So I went to see a documentary of a true story that happened in my hometown today, and I got some shots from after the documentary was shown. Twas called The Tragedy at Tin Can Holler 

Here's me with the author of the story, Rozetta Mowery. 


After the show when we already left.


----------



## Incanta (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Umm.. Sorry, these aren't the best photos.


----------



## sheena (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




i'm the one in the back on the far left


----------



## Lien (May 18, 2009)

Sonic? Knuckles? Shadow? I am Jimmy Neutron on weekdays.


----------



## S (May 19, 2009)

It's been a long time since I posted for some 'nice' photos of myself.


----------



## Starrk (May 19, 2009)

Hmph.


----------



## Slacker (May 20, 2009)

I guess that's me.


----------



## Olvy (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Look at my avatar


----------



## Hope (May 20, 2009)

On the left.


----------



## vervex (May 20, 2009)

And there you go!


----------



## Freija (May 20, 2009)




----------



## bronzhawk (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _And I was always asked, where are your pretty friends at?_ 





Photo shoot on the boat.


Out at Key West.


I let the women out on my island.


At the beach in the Bahamas.


My friends from home with two guys that we met on the ship. (And I thought I was tall, Dave is 6'7").


----------



## Nyasi (May 21, 2009)

Behold! My Aryaness!


*Spoiler*: __ 




... just joking


----------



## Skylark (May 21, 2009)

*in the white.*


----------



## Vivian (May 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pretty damn old ! But, I thought I might aswell post something .. not the best shot of me .._ 




I'm on the right


----------



## Kittan (May 21, 2009)




----------



## pajamas (May 21, 2009)

Flapjack shirt


----------



## Tyler (May 22, 2009)

_I don't wear the same thing everyday. This is one of the many pics I took a few days ago._


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 22, 2009)

Welcome... to Mecha-Kisame.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Such a sweet boy.


----------



## Agitation (May 23, 2009)

Hellooooo peoples of NF


----------



## Un-Chan (May 24, 2009)

i just /love/ how you can see my mom's dirty thong in the trash can.


----------



## Mishudo (May 24, 2009)

Lol this probably looks stupid...


----------



## Yoshi (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Impy-Chan (May 25, 2009)

So childish .


----------



## ninja of death (May 25, 2009)

INB4"You look like your 8"
And no I won't retake the picture.
and FP is facePunch forums.


----------



## Camille (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm such a fucking whore


----------



## Dash (May 25, 2009)

My digital is so fucking blurry but here is a recent one...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sexy, sexy


----------



## Miss Chaos (May 25, 2009)

Latest pictures:


----------



## Yosha (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 kind of old


----------



## Valentine ♥ (May 25, 2009)

Fuck spoliers....

Jesus's Tomb


----------



## Rampage (May 26, 2009)

bored so i though i'll upload a pic lol
me and my sister


----------



## Sunabozu (May 27, 2009)

*Hello NF, this is how i look like again ...
*


----------



## Wilham (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Slacker (May 29, 2009)

On a party I went after I graduated.



Another lil' one.


----------



## I (May 30, 2009)

Just try and find me.


----------



## Smoke (May 30, 2009)

Just try and find me.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm the brown guy


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I am totally not used to wearing dresses but when I saw this one in the shop I just had to have it XD


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My friend told me to camwhore with newer looks_ 












*Spoiler*: _Two pics from six flags?_ 










*Spoiler*: _iplay with pikachu_


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 4, 2009)

Me + Andrew


*Spoiler*: _But oh, your city lies in dust, my friend_


----------



## Jannoy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 6, 2009)

Pictures from my recent trip to Utah.  I'll leave this little golden nugget outside of the spoiler bar. 



Henge no jutsu!


*Spoiler*: _The Key to Utah's Under Represented Beauty_ 





A vew of Delicate Arch thru Loser No Name Arch.


See the canyon below? I was down there about an hour earlier... 1500 foot elivation change... in the rain and hail.  It was worth it though!


Messing around at Bryce Canyon National Park.


Enjoying the well earned view from Angel's Landing.


Hanging out after climbing Angel's Landing.


Playing in the Narrows at Zion National Park.


"Go Super Sayian Goku!"
(I was actually told to do that once in a game of pick up basketball. It was raw awesomeness!)


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jun 6, 2009)

Here are some I took with my DSi's camera:


----------



## hammer (Jun 6, 2009)

post


----------



## I (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Go figure out who's who_ 



Am I a camwhore?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Soziopath (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, don't give me that bedroom eyes!


----------



## Lust (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Smile for teh cameraaaa :)_ 




...or not..


----------



## StrawberryRose (Jun 7, 2009)

This is I. 





And this was taken in toilets of Varsity, one of the many scatty clubs in the centre of Cardiff:



As you can see, it was a rough night :/


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 8, 2009)

@ my friends birthday


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jun 9, 2009)

haven't been here in a while.

a new one of me:

(not my car, my dads) its the close up of my signature picture


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Recent Me Taken 2Day_ 



]


----------



## Loulabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

Haven't posted here in a while, I don't think, so I felt like it was time for an update. New hair; sorry for how young I look here.


----------



## I (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Before I hurt my legs yesterday_ 





I party like a rockstar!


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jun 10, 2009)

This is me and the crew:


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 10, 2009)

EuroDisney  

My cousin’s (to the left) graduation party. I am the one with adam’s apple   I used to be a man!! 

My student card picture 

Me 2 weeks ago, hardly any make up, a concealer would have helped, I know 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 10, 2009)

I usually just let me hair do what it wants, so this is what I got 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Alright barbers, do your worst :ho


----------



## Zenou (Jun 10, 2009)

Took this today.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 11, 2009)

you guys are all pretty.. 

anyway, here's my baby angel...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2009)

so i was camwhoring with pijamas


----------



## Slacker (Jun 11, 2009)

This is kinda old.


----------



## Saphri (Jun 11, 2009)

Never posted here before. First time for everything 


*Spoiler*: _taken about a week ago_ 





Mind the crappy wallpaper... we are still decorating


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Slacker (Jun 11, 2009)

Mormon.


----------



## I (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Me together with my one and only special special someone_ 





I ain't gonna post any pictures for a little while after this post.

<3


----------



## Incanta (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's a recent picture.


----------



## Tex (Jun 12, 2009)

At a fraternity brothers wedding last week. [I'm the one on the right]

The camera really did add 10pounds.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

Meh, had nothing to do.






Took these with my cam in my room.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 13, 2009)

I got a haircut. I'm sure what to think of it.. It's the shortest i've ever been...

This time last year I had hair down my back... 


*Spoiler*: _me_


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 14, 2009)

posting a pic i took some days ago before uni


----------



## hinata147 (Jun 14, 2009)

this is the most recent picture i have of myself it was taken before a new years party


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 14, 2009)

Im the guy. This was taken like 3 days ago with my gf.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 14, 2009)

chillin


----------



## Archssor (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## The Joker (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Setoshi (Jun 16, 2009)

dude in the right, looking at the wall


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Most recent


He loves his IP. 




And um, just so it's known (since I've apparently caused a bit of confusion based on some interesting PMs)....*YES, I AM A GUY*.


----------



## sheena (Jun 16, 2009)

Never leave me alone with make-up when i'm bored:sweat 


*Spoiler*: _Here gose nothing! Tell me what you think_


----------



## SSJLance (Jun 17, 2009)

Taken in my backyard...yes I'm hella lame.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## chrisp (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## MasterChick (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _moi and my traveling companion: Gama-chan, the messenger frog_


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




 my baby angel


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 18, 2009)

picture in the studio





For a one hit combo he sure took alot of damage off me....





I can fly like a super saiyen


and yes my power level is over 9,000


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Astronaut (Jun 21, 2009)

social slayer.​


----------



## Soziopath (Jun 22, 2009)

Pic is a little older. Meet up with a friend. She always has her camera with her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hey, smile for me!"
"You're not going to take a pic of me. I haven't slept for 2 days, haven't shaved and  haven't straightend my hair, because I was busy drinking."
"You'll get a cigarette"
"Give me that goddamned cigarette! And I won't smile."


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh hai, i'm back from Turkey




*Spoiler*: _I drank a lot too_ 









Sadly, this pimp hat was stolen at the end of the trip, but my bro bought me a new one as a graduation gift.
All's well that ends well.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate having my picture taken. I'm the guy btdubbs


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 23, 2009)

taken today cause i felt like it :ho


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 23, 2009)

I think ima use this as my myspace default. Stroke my ego


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2009)

me in the tub


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Picture of mine that Alice shopped for me to post here. I completely agree with and support the notion too ♥_ 



And I'll probably even do something like this myself in the future 

​
In case of difficulty reading, it says, "Property of Alice", though you probably already guessed that 




There you go Alice. I'm officially/publicly yours :ho


----------



## Sorin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 bitches


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2009)

back to red hair 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yu~Kun (Jun 24, 2009)

er....sorry about the quality -_-


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 24, 2009)

Last weekend I was at a festival.
Yes it was awesome, yes I was drunk.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 24, 2009)

Posted in the blender pic thread as well.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 24, 2009)

hahaha...im a sexy boi you cant da read mah pokerface 

*Spoiler*: __ 








i liek itachi very very much 
i edit this cuz i can


----------



## Riku (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gonna outshine you Katie 


*Spoiler*: _New pic?_ 






Sportin my Rocket Summer shirt. ;]


----------



## Yu~Kun (Jun 25, 2009)

vanity wall continues....


----------



## Riku (Jun 25, 2009)

^  oh you
oh yeah, here me and the girl above had a baby

*Spoiler*: _Baby Momma_ 








& then me.

*Spoiler*: __ 








wut


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Jannoy (Jun 26, 2009)

So liek, I dyed my hair yesterday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I posted this in the Palty hair dye (a Japanese brand) thread on Soompi Forums, hence the detail I put in this sequence of photos. (lol, note the case of empty Heineken beer bottles in the lower left-hand corner pictar)



My mother said, "Why are you dyeing your hair an Asian brown color?"

To which I retorted, "Mom, we *are* Asian." wtf


----------



## The Wired (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been training with this weapon for more than 3 years. So watch out!! I'm sure all the ladies are gonna be all over my profile after I post this!! I am really mysterious..


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 27, 2009)

dshbjcvkdsvhchjds


----------



## Skylark (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK!! KARIN IS OUT IN ANIME... I WAS TOTALLY SHOCK! SHE IS THE ONLY CHARACTER I HAVE COSPLAY, USING ONLY MY EYEGLASSES! BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!! OH WELL, WHATEVER!! I'M STILL A BIG BIG BIG TEMARITARD, I DON'T CARE EVEN I RESEMBLE MORE OF KARIN


----------



## Cronos (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 28, 2009)

was at a shop beside uni, they had a webcam so I took pics

fresh from a shave and haircut


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anjali (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 28, 2009)

Crazy hair.

 Playing a gig a couple of years ago, in a castle dungeon!


----------



## sharpie (Jun 29, 2009)

This is me :ho


----------



## jeansan (Jun 29, 2009)

i'm the one in white





more pictures i don't really have ,i don't like taking photo's of myself


----------



## Riku (Jun 29, 2009)

*Alright CB It's time
For
Baby Pics
*​


*Spoiler*: _Flat-top haircut @ age 5_ 






Inspired by Fresh-Prince of Bel-Air




*Spoiler*: _1 yr old_ 






That's my older bro right there.
& Apparently my nephew (who is now 1 yr old) strongly resembles me.

You be the judge.





Okay


*Spoiler*: _Christmas and Grad Party_ 





*Spoiler*: _Christmas_ 






Guy in middle.






*Spoiler*: _Graduation Parties_ 













*WOW EVEN I CAN GET FORMAL TOO.*


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Meh...I hate Acne 





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Old Pic...


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 30, 2009)

Went with my Girlfriend to Kentucky to visit her family and see where she grew up:

I've got a lot more, cooler pictures from the trip, but these are the only ones I managed to actually get onto my computer, my gf's dad has the better ones that I'll post later.


*Spoiler*: _So apparently there's this huge-ass cave in Kentucky Called Mammoth Cave. It's 300 miles long and it's the longest god damned cave you'll find on this side of the Atlantic.It's pretty cool, and we took the guided tour of the first few miles of the cave, but since the place is so damned dark getting the ISO right is damn near impossible, but luckily we managed to get some good pics of the cave entrance, exit and a few places within which I i'll add later_ 












*Spoiler*: _A few candid shots captured by her father (Who just so happens to love me as a second son so I can pretty much get away with murder) inside of the cave_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Girlfriend's aunt runs a place called the L.I.F.E. House (Don't ask me what the anagram stands for) it's an animal shelter that asks as a pound without all of the cruelty and putting down that sometimes goes on there. It was a really neat place and I was THIS close to taking back home two cute little puppies (I have an infinite supply of pics of these guys if anyone wants more)_


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 30, 2009)

Didn't realise I still had these couple of the aforementioned glacier:





...and there's that old gig again =P



Haven't had my hair that long in a couple of years. Which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Revenge (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _:3_ 




*Badges. o3o*


----------



## jeansan (Jun 30, 2009)

me (the one with white shirt) and my melissa (the one in black)


me and my lil sister


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jun 30, 2009)

Because i need attention. Be warned, i am disturbing


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 30, 2009)

My futile attempt to dress up for going out. As you can see I love shades


----------



## Jessica (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## James (Jul 1, 2009)

Couple of randoms from Toronto June 2009. 




*Spoiler*: _found the sunglasses reflection of the camera kinda funny here_


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay, so its been awhile since I posted a pic, but here are a few random ones I took of myself a few minutes ago. I'm warning you, I had a long exhausting day at work, so I might not look my best in them.

*Here is the first one I took...*


*Another one (Its a little blurry)...*


*I'd finally realized that I forgot to smile in the last two, so here is one with me half-smiling...*


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm back. And I come bearing pictures.


*Spoiler*: _Mihael looks like a transvestite_ 







My hair is... bright yellow.

These are my zebra pants.

And this is my determined face.

Oh, the drama.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _It's dark!_ 










*Spoiler*: _It's cuteeeee!_


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 2, 2009)

Glasses pictures, toned to fit the 'scholarly photos' of the literature department


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2009)

i was gonna post a picture but then i got ...


----------



## jeansan (Jul 2, 2009)

friendship is..... enjoying a concert in the rain
(xandra,me,sam

made these photo?s today at my friends home,we held a hawai party !!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 2, 2009)

Went to the mall yesterday and I guess I'll post some here from the mall..



*Spoiler*: _1_ 




Me and my friend in Apple Store, but I cropped this picture just in case if my friend doesn't want me to post a picture of herself in here. 






*Spoiler*: _2_ 




Bunneh The Builder 






*Spoiler*: _3_ 




Me with Coffee<3





That is all.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## stupidkid448 (Jul 4, 2009)

ok heres me with my hair in ponytails lol


then heres me with a coke can

and me n this dude brandon's sweatshirt

and hers me wit my cat shaggy

and heres me as a baby

and last me after school laying on top of a table


----------



## escamoh (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Hitotsumami (Jul 5, 2009)

New/old camera. XD I wanted to try it out, so yah.


And this one is old but I like it. XD


YAY CEMAERAS


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _mi verde chaqueta?_ 








*Spoiler*: _my awesome shades_ 






them things are stylin [;




*Spoiler*: _Me being retarded xD_ 








*Spoiler*: _I'm a little jumping bean_ 






:3 (why yes, that is my flip flop flying off my foot)


----------



## Anberlina (Jul 6, 2009)

my avatar is a picture of me


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 6, 2009)

live long and prosper.
(this was far less painful than my forearm ones)
​


----------



## KBL (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok... here I am... with no beard and with my hair short 



Don't kill me pls...


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 7, 2009)

There's a new statue of liberty in town ;]


Blowing up some fireworks


Cruising around town listening to music, does it get any better?


----------



## Cloud (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 7, 2009)

shitty bathroom shots vol 2




my rape face :


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 7, 2009)

I"m the one in the middle


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Majin Dan (Jul 8, 2009)

someone once said i have an evil look to me
and someone else once told me i had seductive eyes... which is true?


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shower pic. :loink


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 8, 2009)

camwhoring 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 9, 2009)

*It Be Me*





Nothing like visiting your local Walmart while visiting friends in Arkansas, buying a cowboy hat and jumping over tall plastic thingy's for fun.


The Grand Landing


----------



## Masaki (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## pajamas (Jul 9, 2009)

*BABEHS


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Bonten (Jul 10, 2009)

Haircut, due to Marina demanding I post a picture.


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, I love having a new camera 

'tis Jose


----------



## Tommygun (Jul 10, 2009)

Old, may have posted it before:


Me:


Me making a super awesome face:



Me directing a shortfilm: (from behind)


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Me~_


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2009)

After a long time, I was ordered to post pics again.

And since I'm a good ex-soldier and follow orders, here's some camwhoring:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Typical constipated look



Argument face



"I like what I just saw" face



"I want you to be inside me" face



"Bitch please" face



Pseudo thinking face



Nerd with glasses face



Nerd with glasses but from a different angle face​


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 11, 2009)

Cam whorin'


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sorin (Jul 12, 2009)

*my real face*

*with a mask*(i'm the guy on the right)


----------



## ?? (Jul 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm by a jet, I'm by a jet, take a good hard look at the motherfucking jet


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

Some bathroom pics


*Spoiler*: _shitty version of :thumbs_ 





Thumb doesn't even come out 





*Spoiler*: _Smile for the camera!_ 




Did I always have those bags


----------



## Yu~Kun (Jul 14, 2009)

My "please-don't-eat-my-hamburger" faces:


----------



## Tex (Jul 14, 2009)

No more beer 


Taken two years ago, before I was responsible...kind of. {I'm the one chuggin' the pitcher lol}


Just another day at the ranch. Gotta love Texas :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 








Semi-new


----------



## Yu~Kun (Jul 15, 2009)

Today is my " I-Just-Woke-Up-and-I-have-a-headache-and-I'm-gonna-shoot-my-laptop" face:


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 15, 2009)

One on the right:


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 15, 2009)

The ultimate twilight cosplay


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



My sister will kill me for this. bwahahahahhahahahah.....


----------



## Kaiwai (Jul 15, 2009)

camwhore


----------



## Mugen (Jul 16, 2009)

Im in z middle 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KBL (Jul 16, 2009)

Me again.... 
Sorry for the hippie face..


Dat Ass


----------



## Godammit (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Slacker (Jul 17, 2009)

disease.jpg


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





lol peace.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






XD


Sometimes, a boy just wants to be a woman.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 17, 2009)

pam pam


----------



## Cax (Jul 17, 2009)

Posting this for Veronica/Choco bao bao. That's her.


----------



## Sima (Jul 17, 2009)

Lighting isn't that good, but oh well xD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

Profile Shot


Night out with the boys


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jul 17, 2009)

Moar pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Nagato Ryaan (Jul 18, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Got new haircurt... I liked it more when it was longer and so far everyone has agreed, anyways whattaya think?
Quick pics cause I am to lazy.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets play my favourite Game...I promise I'll go easy. 




*Spoiler*: __ 










Professional yo.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a boy. DX I gots a bit of a haircut. But my camera still equals the fail, so blurry picture will have to do.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Not the best picture in the world but I like it, I don't even know who the guy beside me is 

Fact: this picture was actually taken by a professional


----------



## ? (Jul 20, 2009)

As some of you know, I've been trying to teach myself how to cook. Cuz a 23 year old guy should not be still running to his parent's house every week just to eat cooked food. And get cookies. 

Unfortunately, most of my efforts ended in disaster, but this last time my room mate thought it funny enough to take pics of the mess. 




*Spoiler*: _But ended up with this_ 





With all the shit sticking to the bottom of the pan.




But I had not lost hope, there was still desert! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's supposed to be chocolate pudding, but looks more like shit.




But hey, I did learn a valuable lesson today. That I am certain will make my life easier.


*Spoiler*: __ 




































​


----------



## Old Spice (Jul 20, 2009)

In the dressing room:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Tyki Mikk: lol, looks delicious


----------



## Fancy (Jul 20, 2009)

Graciously smoking.



I love this record baby, but I can't see straight anymore.


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2009)

I can cook.  

Blackened Chicken Alfredo with Garlic Bread:



And yes, those plates are as awesome as they look.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _RRROOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ 




*Spoiler*: _OOwwwwwwaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!_ 





*THAT IS HOW TO SCARE KIDS OF TODAY!*


----------



## Lust (Jul 21, 2009)

Unable to sleep -__-;


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 21, 2009)

*My awesome pet Lion Kitty *


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 21, 2009)

So here's me in Alton Towers the other week 







And here's me the week after (today) with my hair cut and I'm still wearing those glasses, I love them


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 21, 2009)

The lighting and exposure with my camera is fucked up. You can't tell here, but it's actually raining outside 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Fancy (Jul 22, 2009)

Shitty cam.


----------



## Fancy (Jul 22, 2009)

Save the last dance for me.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm the blonde in the middle <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _TPN doesn't change facial expressions_


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2009)

Please please please please please don't try to laugh or call me ugly.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

There is no refund for my uglyness to make your eye balls spontanously combust.



Me and my aunt 

one more for nothingnessssss


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2009)

I wanna do a couple more pics of.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm like Wander 

trying to kill 16 colossus so my ex girlfriend will love me again


*and me doing graffiti*-


----------



## Maverick (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm the asian guy on the left.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sneak Peak..._ 




... for those unfortanate enough to go to the bath house in the near future.  Future location for bath house pics (pics yet to be taken).





Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jul 23, 2009)

me and my friend; im on the right


----------



## Krix (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _prepare for ugliness_ 





my lipgloss is fail xD


----------



## Cax (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My profession? Getting intoxicated_ 





All fairly old photos.











I look relatively short in the above photo. They're on higher grounds then me/mate on the far left is tall as shit.


----------



## Old Spice (Jul 24, 2009)

yellow top I haven't worn in a while:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 24, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skylark (Jul 24, 2009)

*boom boom pow:*


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Vetano-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

Peter Pan 0:


----------



## Maximo (Jul 25, 2009)

I guess it would be apropriate to do so as well :


----------



## Loulabelle (Jul 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









woo


----------



## S (Jul 26, 2009)

My akrobatic skills


----------



## Diamond (Jul 26, 2009)

Just a random picture.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 26, 2009)

Last night in some pub


----------



## Vanity (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 27, 2009)

Picture of me in my Avatar, Signature, and Profile <3

Another pic


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jul 27, 2009)

It's me! I like this pic...but you can tell i was drunk in it

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Angel (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2009)

Some Pictures from my photo shoot return.  Sorry for the crazy looking quality.  Took pictures of the prints with my phone.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

Gah, i was born with my left hand messed up But i can still do everything else anybody else can do. I like to beat people on fighting games and say that im handicapped


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sexy_


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2009)

Ever wondered what's inside my pants?


----------



## Axeman (Jul 31, 2009)

O_o


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _my ride_


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

At a party, in the middle.


----------



## sharona (Aug 1, 2009)

Incognito


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright I'm about to make an attempt at a picture post.  First time.  I feel like a baby bird about to jump out the nest. 

EDIT:  Oh Shit That Worked!


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 2, 2009)

Ina 

And, here you go guise, because you totally care about what I look like


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 2, 2009)

After a well-deserved break in Europe, now I'm back to being a full-time professional camwhore  (well that is until I start uni again!)

In Munich (which I didn't like at all >_>) 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now Salzburge (in Austria), that is the place. I wanna grow old and die there  totally loved the city. It's like being in a fairy tail. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








This is also in Austria near the ice caves, no pictures were allowed inside. 


Finally in Zurich


Then back to the UK  lol no not really I went to Pleasure Beach in Blackpool and it was fun.

*Spoiler*: __ 









In conclusion, I'm gonna marry an Austrian man one day =p

Edit: that's lots of pics in one post!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2009)

I refuse to post anything other than my eye for now .


----------



## choco bao bao (Aug 3, 2009)

i ♥ statues


----------



## Mugen (Aug 3, 2009)

On my birthzzday


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cloud (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Frosch (Aug 3, 2009)

This is me not getting banned ajaja


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2009)

I took some new pics on my new cam and decided to just post some on here too since i've been posting them on other sites/forums i go to.


----------



## Angel (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Cereza (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tex (Aug 6, 2009)

Since my roomate only uploaded the video up on MySpace, I can only provide the link 

But *HERE* it is! 

I'm the one in Red, and yes...I was pretty much drunk already.


----------



## olaf (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Aug 6, 2009)

Though I am a bit blurry


----------



## Tex (Aug 8, 2009)

This is me after I shave... I look like I'm 15.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 8, 2009)

Ick, my hair is messy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwxQSIl76YU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## olaf (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Lust (Aug 8, 2009)

New haircut 


*Spoiler*: _ I look better with bangs in my opinion._


----------



## Anjali (Aug 8, 2009)

Vienna time.


*Spoiler*: _Pics taken by Andy_


----------



## E (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Godammit (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## demonoid28 (Aug 9, 2009)

i don't have many photos of me so these were taken awhile ago

me and danielle

me and mylan

solo pic of me


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 9, 2009)

New Picture of me, I took it earlier today.

Ryan Furniss (August 09, 2009)


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 9, 2009)

i changed my hair a little today


----------



## Tex (Aug 10, 2009)

A day at the beach.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Abel vs Tex.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 10, 2009)

Pics taken with DSi Cam.
I am unamused by NF's men:


But wowed by their chicks:


----------



## Hitotsumami (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, overexposure at nightime, I don't know how to use a camera, don't ask me to take your photos.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 12, 2009)

My awesome name tag I wear at the hospital. 



I has cool stetoscop, I can hear everything.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cheeseee and I'm a winner_ 










*Spoiler*: _D'awwww babyyyy_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 13, 2009)

I went to danceparade in Rotterdam last weekend.
Drunk as fuck 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 13, 2009)

Me again!  

Me with no make up!  (2 weeks ago in Mancheter)


Me with plenty of make up!!  (few days ago in a party) 



My cousin (to the left) and a friend. 

Cut my hair today and already regereting it  

Now I promise I will stop, I'm sick of my own face


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _What happened to my bangs!?_ 



​



I had a headache in/behind my eyes, so I wore sunglasses to reduce strain.

I still have that headache a half hour later


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 14, 2009)

No Doubt concert.


----------



## Yu~Kun (Aug 14, 2009)

my cell has a weird flashlight i'm telling you...O_o




and please let me know if you've seen a pic with a crapier quality


----------



## Lust (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 14, 2009)

You know this makes sense.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuck it, I haven't posted in here for a few months, and I've taken some pictures in that time on my webcam, so...


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2009)

...Yo... 


My aunt and I sitting at a bowling alley


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 16, 2009)

Decibel Outdoor Festival 2009, 15 august, Holland.

Enjoying the music somewhere in my own little world yes I'm burned and escaping the bright, hot sun for a little while.


The festivals main stage at nightfall:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Awaiting better photo's from friends with more decent phonecamera's. 
Camera's that don't completely suck.


----------



## crazy monkey (Aug 16, 2009)

me ish boerd so i posted my pic


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Aug 17, 2009)

Got some new ones:


*Spoiler*: _my pics_


----------



## Lust (Aug 17, 2009)

Taken 5 minutes ago


----------



## Fancy (Aug 18, 2009)

Somebody told me to make my best "scary" impression. And as you can clearly see, I need to work on that.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 19, 2009)

*nf. 

so just so you know, I'm alive.*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 19, 2009)

Recent Trip To Toronto, Canada...

*Gangsta Poses*


*Off The Wall*


*Chillin...*


*The Boys*


*I luuuuuvvvv..*


*Chillin again..*



P.s. Im the one in the black and white hoodie


----------



## colours (Aug 19, 2009)

my camera is acting funky


*Spoiler*: __ 







oh wait it's just my face :}




and that my cat won't leave the window


----------



## Uchiha Speed (Aug 19, 2009)

Meh why not me on holiday.

Its all about the booty  and yes it is a anime inspired tattoo that i designed >.<


----------



## sharpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Last week in Philly for a wedding, this was before the reception



In jersey last weekend at a sky diving spot, and heck no, I didn't jump


----------



## Fancy (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My gamer faces_ 





Round start



The enemy has taken our intelligence



the enemy has captured our intelligence



You were killed



Respawn: 20 seconds



You failed​


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fun times with one of muh ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hags.


Funny dork wink (Tipsy fun, honestly). XD


Muh glasses.


OMG Gaizzzzzz!


Favorite.Picture.Ever.


Oldie with a college friend.


----------



## mow (Aug 23, 2009)

I will never be able to wear a hat 



interestingly, even the camera was on druggie mood whilst I was in amsterdam XD




*Spoiler*: _Kung fu panda!_


----------



## Emily (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gawd, no matter what I did I wasn't able to fix the lighting properly... I look yellow-ish, while I'm actually really pale. Oh well. No make up either, too lazy for something like that today.  This must be the first picture ever where I smile, too.


----------



## Kyo. (Aug 23, 2009)

this is actually a pic and not a gif. im just that fast.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I do.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 24, 2009)

Before going out for ma b-day


*Spoiler*: __ 



Here today gone 2moro and you dont half to walk a 1000 miles


----------



## Fancy (Aug 24, 2009)

Good lord.



Nothing happened after this. I think. What man? Cut me some slack I was piss drunk by the end of the night.. or was it day?


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 24, 2009)

Stand in shock and awe at the low quality of this expensive camera


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2009)

The guy.


----------



## Felt (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kitty_


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 25, 2009)

PIKK #1


PIKK #2


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _What a hat_ 









]
​


----------



## abstract (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Sinai (Aug 26, 2009)

Me :3


----------



## Fancy (Aug 27, 2009)

^Karate kid.



This was during my 09 summer holiday in Greece. It was hot so we slept with very little clothes on and had plenty of "play fights" like that. I wasn't peeing myself and nobody was under my sheets.



They wouldn't let me sleep. LOL.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 27, 2009)

sup NF...





*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm losing too much weight 




My eyes are dark green btw, cant see clearly...ugh.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 27, 2009)

Haven't poasted for some time now.


*Spoiler*: _New place, neat little corner_ 





Lol youtube





*Spoiler*: _And now for me, dun dun duuuun_ 




Camwhoring like never before.



*Spoiler*: _Rape face :argh_ 





What's my hand doing down thar? :ho


----------



## B (Aug 27, 2009)

Pic of me laying down.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Here have some more._ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll delete this by Sunday.


----------



## Angel (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 28, 2009)

Cedar Point theme park
This is everybody that went

*Spoiler*: __ 








This is the Top Thrill Dragster! One crazy ride, so crazy fast that when I tried screaming I couldn't even!


This is my favorite ride called Maverick


This is called the Raptor


Just a picture of a couple of friends and I


Me and my friend 


I almost fell out of this ride!! Lmao it was so scary!


The glasses make me feel cool


The long trip home after a great day!


----------



## Slacker (Aug 28, 2009)

I sleep when I'm tired.


----------



## Godammit (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Emily (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I like B&W pictures...


----------



## Sonikk (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laurens (Aug 29, 2009)

well i thought i'd post on of me 

it's a bit formal one though


----------



## sharpie (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been going through old pics lately...

Passed out at a friends house on Christmas eve morning... Had to take the shoes off so they wouldn't use the sharpie's on me :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 








Before leaving for work one day

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lust (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Tooken at the park~_


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 29, 2009)

kk.. got it working finally

100 posts, so its time!!!


----------



## Godammit (Aug 30, 2009)

My hair is messed up, I just woke up right thar !


----------



## Fancy (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a bunch of girls I met in a nightclub in London.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 31, 2009)

Who the hell moved my post.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Foreplay with my boyfriend <3_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 1, 2009)

*Me..*

*Recent Party*


*lil blurry....*



a lil modeling i did..pictures bad quality becuz taken off the graphic artist mac screen with my cell phone when she was messing with it


that be it yo


----------



## Tuan (Sep 1, 2009)

webcam time!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Godammit (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait a sec !!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 2, 2009)

My gay bff bought me this cute purse >w<


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

My pillow... Is so cute


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

my friend got bored and took a pic of me with my Iphone when I fell asleep on the couch .


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 3, 2009)

What you are about to see may shock you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I finally did it. They told me that I was crazy, that it couldn't be done, but I did it


----------



## Totitos (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2009)

Taken last night


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 5, 2009)

Posted this in the blender - might as well put it here too


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 5, 2009)

Opps, I accidentally a super hero.
And yes, this is what I do in my spare time.


----------



## colours (Sep 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _camgore_


----------



## Kairi (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jannoy (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 7, 2009)

*MOAR pix!*

Before my Flying Lotus Concert


----------



## Mish (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 7, 2009)

loud chubby baby is loud and chubby.

link to video.​


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 9, 2009)

i wuz boerd 


new hair cut 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 9, 2009)

Me and My boys Motor Cycles




..ps..the green ones mine XD

Bar we went to, to catch some football games.  Every mans dream..beer and Tv's everywhereeeeeeeeee


2 Weekends Ago Went to Six Flags and Rode Kingdakah. Tallest fastest roller coaster in the world...


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 9, 2009)

:datkyo


----------



## Godammit (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## escamoh (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



:FARTFARTFART


----------



## E (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wearing the same shirt as before_ 



​



It's my favorite


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

hmm summer seems to be over..



here is me waiting for the winter holidays


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

and heres the other one..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok pink it is


----------



## Roy (Sep 10, 2009)

Second time posting


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

By request:


----------



## DeLarge (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Misha (Sep 10, 2009)

I suppose it's time 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (Sep 11, 2009)

more pictorz 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pixie (Sep 11, 2009)

was taken about a month ago, but I don't really have anything more recent


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 11, 2009)

Dressed 4 A Special Event.


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2009)

hmm wtf am i looking at?


----------



## Lust (Sep 12, 2009)

sunny day is sunny.


*Spoiler*: _webcam pics_


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 13, 2009)

I dyed my hair. I cam whored.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 13, 2009)

It still fits


----------



## tgre (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Byakkö (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 14, 2009)

Uhh... I went to a hair dresser, to get my hair cut. I took some photos, as a memoir of my long hair 


*Spoiler*: __ 









No after photos btw

maybe later


----------



## colours (Sep 14, 2009)

i got my hair cut and coloured :0




*Spoiler*: _before&after_


----------



## Misha (Sep 14, 2009)

Its just one picture that I was sending to a friend.
This will be my last picture for a while no doubt cause i'm laaaaarzy
played around with effects, but nothing major at all 'sides color change.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Yu~Kun (Sep 15, 2009)

Deceiving pictures that were taken during a wonderful night at a wonderful bar


----------



## ?verity (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








aghalkgha;ih


----------



## Lust (Sep 15, 2009)

webcam shots


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2009)

My room lacks a big window >_<


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2009)

i wuz boared


----------



## Blackout286 (Sep 16, 2009)

My real name is Kaiser *shrugs a bit* Well, I'll post up a pic of me. I have to go to bed soon anyways, might as well add my two scents before my leave. ^ ^ 

Lol I'm a bit worn out and drained from school.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2009)

One of the only pics of me in Vegas (forgot my camera lol) found on some random girl I met out there's facebook.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm the short one.. stupid ass drunk btw


----------



## Anjali (Sep 17, 2009)

I like wearing glasses.


----------



## Blackout286 (Sep 17, 2009)

Today I losted a bet to my friends, the bet was if I could walk by a certain naruto girl group during lunch and they don't say "Sasuke-kun!" Like the girls at my middle school did, then they'll do my homework for a month. I walked by...they shouted Sasuke-kun then I was glomped by fangirls. Lmao I think I saw God for moment when I was still dazed.

My friends lefted me defenseless xDDD. They could have easily helped me out but they were too busying laughing their ass off.

So..the punishment was that I'd have to take a cute pic of me with the word "GAAH" on my chest lmao. I know some people are gonna make jokes xDD, but go easy on me okay? xDD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sel (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't posted here in like, ages. Just now did a random webcam one.



Enjoy it whilst it's still up


----------



## Slacker (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





oh oh oh oh


----------



## Slacker (Sep 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





me, again, bla bla bla


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Sep 20, 2009)

If I look tired, it's cause I was


----------



## Lust (Sep 20, 2009)

EDIT: Screw it, switching to me being awake.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 20, 2009)

just got home from a night in the club.

I was tired^^


----------



## Pineappledishwasher (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a warning to all the ladies: "I can be pretty hard to deal with" 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kameil (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol it's been awhile seriously.


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 21, 2009)

Its been a while since I?ve posted pics so here goes nothin'.  Nothing too exciting, hopefully that will change this fall.  Smoky Mountains should be spectacular.


*Spoiler*: _On to the here and now..._ 






Can't remember if I already shared this one or not. I like my delts. : )


Uncropped version of my FB profile pic. I wish I could have shown that I was only feet away from a 15 foot drop.


I'm thinking, I'm thinking....


Empty creek bed, I thought it would be full with all the rain we had.


Dried up waterfall. Boo! : (


Old (and blown up) Facebook profile pic.  Little under exposed but I think you'll live. Hehe


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 21, 2009)

*Big Game last night New York Giants Football! Whoooo!*


*Representing Big Blue!*


_*Not sure if I posted these. Some modeling I did for a friend. Bad quality took the pics with my cell phone of actual prints.*_


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Loki (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hoshigaki (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't posted a picture in a while..Changed my hair a little bit since then

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The unreal amount of cuteness here_ 





Silly squirrels  They like almonds too much


----------



## Angel (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ? (Sep 23, 2009)

Too sexy to keep posted.


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 23, 2009)

I took this photo a while back, and I look a bit different now (dyed my hair, it's longer; my face is thinner).


----------



## Nic (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah taken in my bathroom.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 24, 2009)

I still have pants on


----------



## Yush (Sep 24, 2009)

_This be muah.
Still young 
_


----------



## Setoshi (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## abstract (Sep 24, 2009)

some pics that a friend just sent me :I









*Spoiler*: _probably the only pic you'll ever see of me without a hat, so savor it_ 






no idea what the fuck I was looking at / who I was talking to in this pic, she must have sneak attacked me


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2009)

Took some pics with new man utd gear




*Spoiler*: __ 



[Ilaeye]





*Spoiler*: __ 



latetete


----------



## Weasel (Sep 25, 2009)

Yo that`s me.
Made it a few weeks ago turned out kinda "artistical" imo.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Sep 25, 2009)

Has been ages



Old picture (taken.. like.. three months ago)


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2009)

warning: shows explicit pussy


----------



## Sasori (Sep 26, 2009)

난 다른 사람은 싫어
니가 아니면 싫어

❤


----------



## King (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _BINARY_ 









the bottom says "im cuter than kyo"


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 26, 2009)

Luls, some old pics.





While playing with mu band The Goats  (then i realised that someone already had that name )


having fun the day of my birthdate


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 26, 2009)

Smoking is good


With some fellas. (middle)


This girl is my best friend


and finally...


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 26, 2009)

Silly me was smart enough to make a bet with a good friend and lose it. I had to dye my hair.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



...Pink.Baby Pink.
*Spoiler*: __ 




Didn't work on every strand though...


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2009)

Bought a new shirt ....


*Spoiler*: _:high_


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 26, 2009)

So

what

if







?

Bite me


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _lol_ 




*Spoiler*: _it wasn't worth it_ 




has to be the dumbest pose I've ever done


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

<----- la de la izquierda

left

the one with the dark blue dress :/


----------



## Gecka (Sep 27, 2009)

just came back from homecoming


----------



## DeLarge (Sep 27, 2009)

Got a little mustache thar , must shave 



I'm on the right , did i post this before ???


----------



## Higawa (Sep 27, 2009)

Here see me


----------



## .44 (Sep 27, 2009)

Postcount + 1??



Glitter effects by Yariko, or the website she used.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Anjali (Sep 28, 2009)

May I post some pictures as well?


----------



## Korey (Sep 29, 2009)

I moved my camera too fast and couldn't be bothered taking another pic ^^'


----------



## Chevaux (Sep 29, 2009)

it's been a while


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to take new pictures, my hair's alot longer now <3
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Aiolia (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Was bored and made some random pics_


----------



## Id (Oct 1, 2009)

From left to right. Captain Crunch, Id, and Shion.

My Trolls/Dupes follow me where ever I go.




Arriva Las Chivas de Guadalajara. Y arriva la Legion de Chikago!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kQprlpxVXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muse (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Random_ 



 too late





*Spoiler*: _Oh my such a dirty mirror_ 



 too late





*Spoiler*: _THIS ONE'S FOR BYAAAA<3_ 



 too late


----------



## The Duchess (Oct 2, 2009)

(I'm the one with the reddish-brown hair and blue fingernails )


----------



## Cheese King (Oct 2, 2009)

Graduation pics (A little big and probably fuzzy):


----------



## Muse (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Oh yeah...and..._ 



 too late


----------



## Lady Azura (Oct 3, 2009)

Haven't posted here in a while.


*Spoiler*: _Prom 2009_ 










These were taken in May... but they're the only recent(ish) pictures that I have on my computer.


----------



## Krix (Oct 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## sheena (Oct 4, 2009)

It's been a while senice i was here
so tell me what you think

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 4, 2009)

B4 a Night on the town heading to nYc with the boys

*Spoiler*: __ 










Coat On right about to Leave


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a few pics of me


----------



## Gooba (Oct 4, 2009)

Sandwichfest 2009 pictures:





My friends like to do this thing where they get together and all make bigass sandwiches, and for the first time I joined them, making a peanut butter sandwich.  I went way outside my comfort zone using 15 grain bread, instead of white, and having a peanut butter sandwich at all.  When you are an extremely picky eater (actual term for it) as I am it is a big deal.


----------



## cascade88 (Oct 5, 2009)

me myself and I:



me myself and I and a dinosaur _and photoscape_:


----------



## Denji (Oct 5, 2009)

Me standing on top of Mount Mitchell (it was windy, rainy, and cold)



Me in a bathrobe being stupid


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Me chillin just like every other night:_ 




​




EDIT: since this pic is in my sig now i guess there was no reason to post this, lol


----------



## Jesus (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 6, 2009)

_Smile big and say Chiizu!_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## GetsugaTenshou (Oct 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _this is me!_ 



Removed...


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2009)

New pictures everyone
I'm the guy with the Neo-Romantic hair


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 6, 2009)

Comments are for people with something to say, and you're probably not reading this anyway


----------



## PengiRawr (Oct 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _picshuures_ 





thats a photoshoot my friend wanted to do 
haha...windy hair XD


and thats just me :]


----------



## Hodor (Oct 7, 2009)

I just had a haircut today... what do you think?

Me before haircut


*Spoiler*: __ 








After Haircut


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Fancy (Oct 9, 2009)

Snap shot picture of being 15 and stupid. Oh well it was cute while it lasted.


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

Just came back from a night out with some friends, its finally starting to get cold.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 10, 2009)

I might as well post these here

Brofists for Cax/Calum




Also yes I just got back from work when I took these
Hence the shitty T-shirt


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 10, 2009)

Since  certain members like to post my picture without my permission on this forum. I figured I might as well get it out of the way.


Yeah that's the only picture on the internet of me that I have, and it was taken when I was 19. Personally I'm not ashamed with how I look at all.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 10, 2009)

You look a bit like one of my exes.

I may have been drunk. And yes, I know I'm fat, before anyone neg reps me. It's probably the reason why I RP Chouji, harharhar.


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2009)

Me, Brofisting Cax. You rule man



MacGuyver villain turning I


----------



## Natha (Oct 10, 2009)

'cause of the fact that I've never posted here before and that I've actually taken some decent photos...I shall now spamm


*Spoiler*: _Normal me_ 













*Spoiler*: _wig_ 




The wig. I might actually try dying my hair blonde. But then I'd have to dye the eyebrows as well...troublesome...








*Spoiler*: _Yup, this is what I'm doing these days..._ 




Yeaah you guessed it, I joined the army









And I'm out...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 10, 2009)

Tired as fawk.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## martryn (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a formal engagement thing yesterday.  Pics and possible video in the future, but for now, here's my fucking kickass white gold engagement ring.


----------



## martryn (Oct 11, 2009)

Mary seems to think she can get away with posting pics of me without me returning the favor.  Ha ha ha ha!  







Yeah, I got pretty wasted, pretty quick.


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 13, 2009)

Eh, why not.

Ridiculously blurry. 
Bosson and I


I look about 10 on all pictures. Ah well.


----------



## Krix (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## E (Oct 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Felix (Oct 15, 2009)

One more


----------



## Id (Oct 15, 2009)

Profile Picture is Id from the OBD byotch


----------



## Anjali (Oct 16, 2009)

Park life.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Oct 16, 2009)

Me ready for a certain prom (:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 17, 2009)

Me and a random albino. Those fucking things pop up like Pidgeys in Charleston



The epic Air Hockey Battle That Cost Me My Beard

[YOUTUBE]HvpQRrad6uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twizted (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeahh a friend's birthday out at the bar. 




*Spoiler*: _Creeper pic_ 





//Caught in the back. I had to smile.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 18, 2009)

Pictures were taken for fun as a joke. My most recent nickname "Emo Kid" 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Beyond Birthday said:
			
		

>


----------



## illyana (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## James (Oct 18, 2009)

Had a trip to Blackpool recently with some friends. Don't usually take many pictures but got a bunch this time, so I'll post some.


----------



## Aiolia (Oct 18, 2009)

Two pics from the con this weekend:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_Pandora - Saint Seiya (based on artbook version)_


With Ezio from Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 18, 2009)

This is me trying to look all wistful and shit.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 18, 2009)

Cam Whore time 







EDIT: The theme was thriller for Home Coming, btw  .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 19, 2009)

*Recent Trip to Bahamas just back!*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 19, 2009)

cont..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 19, 2009)

lastly....


----------



## DeviousNL (Oct 20, 2009)

It's time I should donate to the thread after watching other people's pics all the time.. So here's a pic of me


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont have a halloween costume but I have myself after just waking up


----------



## Muse (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Durr_ 




too late


----------



## Loulabelle (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





shut up about my shirt, god 





....


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2009)

Brownie points if you know what the card I'm holding says.


----------



## B (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm fucking lame.


----------



## NingyoHime (Oct 22, 2009)

Here I am! =D


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Isoya Emi (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi guys I'm new!


----------



## Freija (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _homecoming pics_ 










Im in the blue stripped shirt


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's me posing like a cool guy.


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2009)

I went to some park in Long Beach with a bunch of my friends, it was up high so I tried taking pictures of the city with my phone. Kinda blurry, but good enough. >_<


----------



## Godammit (Oct 24, 2009)

Time for another picture !


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2009)

Camwhoring


----------



## Moritsune (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Tex (Oct 25, 2009)

This is me trying to be a "G"

*Spoiler*: __ 









Out and about w/ a friend.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2009)

*pek black hair ftw*


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Oct 26, 2009)

*yo!*

obey


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Black&White_ 












*Spoiler*: _Originals_


----------



## Akamatsu (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's me


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 28, 2009)

Sup humans.


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Jυstin (Oct 29, 2009)

Give or take a few minutes


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _7-11 Domo Promooo + Andrew_ 










crooked glasses, yesss.


----------



## Roy (Oct 29, 2009)

Took these last week...I think. I cut my hair so you get before and after pictures 




*Spoiler*: _after_ 




I look weird here, I have another picture of myself with my recent hair cut, but that one sucks 

lol. Like this one doesn't suck enough, right? 





*Spoiler*: _trying to look serious/bad ass. lol_ 






Its cold so I put on my old school PE sweat shirt. I doubt most of you can read what it says


----------



## chocy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Idun (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought I should share some pictures from the Halloween party yesterday. Me and my friends decided to go like three hours before it started so we didn't put in that much effort with our costumes. Yes, I am a cat, how very original of me xD I'm really proud of the ears I made myself though 

I love my new poofey skirt too


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2009)

Some old and recent pictures

These were taken about a month ago.


*Spoiler*: _:pek_ 





What do you think? Close enough, right? 





*Spoiler*: __ 





My half smirk, half smile. 






taken today


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2009)

Random picture I took from Facebook.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's me playing with myself


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

Old Pic when my hair was curly


I look headless in this pic


Profile Shot



//camhoring


----------



## Lust (Oct 30, 2009)

Halloween Day at school, got to do some 'scary' make-up
Fun day though, all my friends wanted me to do their make-up


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Just gonna quote what I posted in the other thread



Chaos Ghost said:


> Gentlemen....BEHOLD!! THE CUTENESS OF MY LITTLE COUSINS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tgre (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Degelle (Oct 31, 2009)

Old.


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 31, 2009)

Guess i don't really know how to smile


----------



## LoveHikari (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## forkshy (Oct 31, 2009)

ZOMBIE CAX, 2010:


----------



## Roy (Nov 1, 2009)

City Walk is fun during Holloween.


So close....yet...so far 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ill go one of these days




I just had to take a picture, I couldn't stop laughing at this. My friends didn't get it, but I'm sure you guys will. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





FFFFFUUUUU. THE REAL COUNT MOTHERFUCKING COCKULA 




Do I look badass? Or do I look badass? 

*Spoiler*: __ 







I sure wish I could afford them. 






Lol. People who worked there wanted a dance off with some dudes. They were about to but the security people told them to stop cause it was gathering too many people. Nothing big happens, just watch all the way till 0:30 I lol'd. The rest is garbage you cant understand.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9P7z9MnyFM[/YOUTUBE]
I was using my phone so it wasn't the greatest quality.


----------



## LoveHikari (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Aiolia (Nov 1, 2009)

Halloween was fun, scared the sh** out of some people XDD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful Dirty Rich:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got a new webcam and tried it out. Nothing fancy.


----------



## LoveHikari (Nov 2, 2009)

a pic from halloween, my friend annie on the right, me on the left


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2009)

​


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 2, 2009)

Halloween party.


*Spoiler*: __ 














A week ago.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Setoshi (Nov 3, 2009)

Petting my friend.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

GENERIC EXPRESSION BARRAGE





Click the Thumbnails​


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 3, 2009)

some of me last year


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## The Duchess (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Lady (Nov 4, 2009)

All of my photos are myspace mirror pics. Mark of a lone wolf.


----------



## Nic (Nov 4, 2009)

cosplaying my fave chara


----------



## Reznor (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



















*&*





Charlie
(or as Andreas calls him, a 'rabbit')


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 5, 2009)

Not only that, but that's as big as she'll get. She's like a permanent kitten pek


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Nov 5, 2009)

​


----------



## Anjali (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so going to post pictures to celebrate the fact that today is Friday. I'm also listening to Elton John's "Tiny Dancer", don't ask why I'm telling this.


*Spoiler*: _anyhow, these are sort of old-ish_ 












*Spoiler*: _thursday morning, and without make up_ 




So I probably look 5 years younger. Wait what.




Have a nice weekend, nf~


----------



## chrisp (Nov 6, 2009)

*V for Vicky*


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 6, 2009)

*THAT'S RIGHT, SUNNY!*





Champions.



He's a fucking ninja!


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I wanted to take a picture of Conan and the set but they don't allow camera in the set and all phones had to be turned off


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gary (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 8, 2009)

try not to laugh at my ugly face too much plox


----------



## B (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Higawa (Nov 8, 2009)

just me



I look drugged here


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

So yeah giving everybody who knew me back in the day......

So here was a couple of years ago

*Spoiler*: __ 








now Here is a more recent one taken after the halloween party and getting dressed to leave my friends house.......I stopped bodybuilding competitively but I still work out....although i have to admit i downgraded.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's me eating a burger.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 10, 2009)

It's been awhile so might as well lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 




You shouldn't smoke.


My sis and I.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 10, 2009)

bad hair day


----------



## Alesana (Nov 11, 2009)

This is me tripping balls at my friend's house



/lolb&


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Just some quick pictures of me with a few friends on the Modern Warfare 2 launch.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Those glasses were so pointless 







*Spoiler*: __ 





*pow* You're dead


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 11, 2009)

This is... 

Idk who this is, this is really not me at all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright, I lied..  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't laugh.  
My female friends just like messing with me. !! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ..


----------



## Incanta (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krix (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 14, 2009)

pic tiem 

*Spoiler*: __ 













poor garfield


----------



## B (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

My damn friend talked me into buying these glasses that ill probably never end up wearing again. >_<




*Spoiler*: __ 







I have such a shitty headset.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Degelle (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HinaChan88 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well here are some pics of me, ones just me and the others me and my dad, these were taken at my 8th grade graduation last year, now I'm a Freshman in High School now lol..yes I'm only 14.





(Me!...yes I know I'm ugly.)






(Me and my awesome dad LOVE HIM!...again I'm the uglyiest person in the world.)


----------



## Korey (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted anything up ^^


----------



## Shiyojin (Nov 15, 2009)

Some pictures of me




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kidloco (Nov 15, 2009)

sorry but not much light in my room... but i wait you had 100% in light if not cant see it...

when i can, will put news ones


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 16, 2009)

i am beautiful INSIDE


----------



## abstract (Nov 16, 2009)

I couldn't find my digi so I had to use my shit webcam 


i'm not very photogenic my smile needs some work but i tried


----------



## Cheese King (Nov 16, 2009)

Some pictures I took at Niagara Falls:









I look kind of fat in this one. 



Edit: I've fixed the problems.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 13 again.


----------



## Weasel (Nov 17, 2009)

Hurr, a new pic 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a few recent ones. There have been couple parties I have attended lately.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 17, 2009)

MEMBER PICTURE THREAD> where is your pic ?
reported !

editmode i'll punch you in the face !


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 17, 2009)

Loooooooooooooong time no post!!! 
Some pics from helloween. I don't even know what I was supposed to be, but I ended up looking like a whore  




Red is better than black. Taken yesterday.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Nov 18, 2009)

OH LAWDZ ITZ:
*Spoiler*: __ 




*GRAPE DRANK!!!!!!!!!!111!!11!*


----------



## Sigma (Nov 18, 2009)

Just took this with my webcam.


----------



## Impy-Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

It's been ages since I haven't done one of these:





]
And now I know why


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _After our date, rape time_


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 19, 2009)

Yesterday, just being silly with a hat I found in Walmart.


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 19, 2009)

been a long time, i got fat


*Spoiler*: __ 





mah kitty


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread needs more azn.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm on the left:


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My hair is disappearing T_T_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Trying to think of a way to convince people there's actually some activity going on up there_ 



​
It didn't work out so well


----------



## Angel (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Belly Ranks (Nov 21, 2009)

Im the dude in the beanie and shades.

Can anyone spot Tyrone Biggums?




Just a random:


----------



## Degelle (Nov 21, 2009)

Mah darling, Kajsa, the dragonslayer.


----------



## martryn (Nov 22, 2009)

Just took a pic for another thread.  Thought I'd post it here all official like.  The pic obviously is meant to show off my awesome pipe.


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Sigma (Nov 22, 2009)

Webcam.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 22, 2009)

I got my haircut, not cool v_v


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets go back in time~

*Spoiler*: __ 





SNES ftw 




This was yesterday. Waiting for the MW2 tournament to start.


*Spoiler*: __ 




ok. I admit, I posed for that one 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Hey! Give me back my phone. >D




Now you know why the Raiders won this week. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




This was a combination of me not being ready for the picture and not sleeping for over a 24 hour period so I wasn't really in a exciting mood


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 23, 2009)

There comes a time in any man's life when he needs to get a hat.



Hat hair would be a concern, but I need a haircut anyway. I mask the shame by an overwhelming aura of indifference.





That's some pretty impressive apathy if you ask me! Although I kinda ruined it by ending that sentence with an exclamation point.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 23, 2009)

Extremely low quality video of me sitting in the parking lot with some friends last friday screwing around. The video was taken by a buddy, I was sitting to her left. Im the "screen time" guy, and for the most part, the only dude talking in the video. I dont laugh the entire time, the hyena noise is the long haired guy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M68pZNlFr4[/YOUTUBE]




Edit: It starts in mid sentence. I was saying "Did you know that armadillos get to be like six feet tall in Texas?"


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 24, 2009)

I was bored so I took a pic.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry if its a little blurry


----------



## LipLipDK (Nov 24, 2009)

I am awesome! =_0


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2009)

In which I make you guess my age. I was going for Draenei hair. Now excuse me as I stumble back to WoW, that delicious thing which consumes my essence.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a quick picture. =/


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 25, 2009)

group piccie time


*Spoiler*: __ 








here's looking at ya


----------



## Kaze (Nov 25, 2009)

hmmm, someone told me this was the myspace picture thread so here's some more pics , just for them. <333



A sign I did for some on another forum. P:



 I'm the sword masta. 



and, me and My best friend.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _boredom_


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2009)

Imma poser.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 26, 2009)

Sup gaiz. So I sorta abandoned NF. With so many newcomers and stuff going on, I'd be surprised if ppl still remembered me, lulz. •_• To make up, here's some Thanksgiving Day (for you Americans) webcam spam pictars. Maybe I shall become active again?


*Spoiler*: _Come in, come in, come in 다른세상으로~_ 





So, I sorta got inspired after looking at 's me2day photos. Janny - 2NE1 korean style, FUSION HAA! orz >__>

Park Bom is Stitch~ And so is Minzy!


Janny too!


Park Bom + Janny fusion?







Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Kaze (Nov 27, 2009)

^
Had fun with that one. P:


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 27, 2009)

I look very unamused in this picture, I don't know why..


----------



## Lust (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Nov 28, 2009)

This photo was taken like a month ago by a friend. It's a paper fox mask or something like that 

I know the photo quality is kinda bad 
​


----------



## Smoke (Nov 29, 2009)

So my sis and her husband went out on a date and asked me to take care of their 20mo old daughter.


So while I was taking care of her this idea came to my mind.



_
"I could let her play with her little dolls....




OR...





I could teach her something that she's gonna need to learn in the future anyways."_


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 29, 2009)

me with a sexy little girl at seaworld


----------



## Renjin (Dec 1, 2009)

In my dad's pickup truck... AND yes... I'm fucking high maintainence so don't ask me "Why is your hair like that?" I spend 2-3 Hours each day on it.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby right round round round_ 



It's stuck in my head 





I'm starting to miss my longer hair


----------



## Papichoolo (Dec 2, 2009)

Heres Me. With a French.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 2, 2009)

Me with a certain someone.
No I dont know her.....


----------



## Vix (Dec 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




 I've never seen so much pocky in my life.




 they even have pocky for men!


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Me* 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Reading Manga*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*My Hot Nerdy Self *

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Me With Shorter Hair*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Here's my last two*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*There ya go*


----------



## Renjin (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's a better view of me.

 About a year ago.



 The second and the third are just recently a month, not even.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Sketchy (Dec 4, 2009)

And now for a completely overlightened picture .
I made a deal with a friend of mine that I wouldn't shave until we went to japan on holiday. Here's the result .


----------



## abstract (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## C. (Dec 4, 2009)

first time posting in this thread.

yup.  I'm a dork.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 5, 2009)

surprise surprise my first post here
me when i went to the beach last sunday


----------



## Ice Prince (Dec 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sideways ftw (I was laying down lulz)


----------



## Higawa (Dec 7, 2009)

Some more images from me 

only two actually!



Camera crashed into maa head!


----------



## Roy (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Setoshi (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 11, 2009)

Me in my new glasses. Still getting use to them.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Dec 11, 2009)

I am tired as hell when I took these, I did a allnighter last night.

You can see some epic bags under my eyes.


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2009)

Shitty webcam pics I took just now. Yes, I feel the way I look right now...and thats shit


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Was going out that night. Taha


----------



## Rayl (Dec 13, 2009)

After shower piccu:

*Spoiler*: __ 




PERFECT HAIR FOREVER~ XD




And shitty webcam piccu after hair has returned to normal:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2009)

*curly hair in the morning ....*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*oh look tv o3o*


----------



## Tay (Dec 14, 2009)

Our puppy, Smarties:


Being a tourist in San Francisco:


----------



## Ice Prince (Dec 14, 2009)

Such a flighty blonde.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 14, 2009)

I suppose I need to get my act together.


*Spoiler*: _Clingman's Dome_ 






At (well really close to) the highest point in Tennessee.


You always have to take a picture at the trail head.


Forney Creek Cascade


Fist pound for making it all the way back up to Andrew's Bald. (Hiked 20 miles nearly a two mile elevation change (one mile down and then one mile up, crossed what looked like class I or II rapids with 60 pound packs five times. All in two days!)




*Spoiler*: _Halloween 2009_ 





Joker and Catwoman vs Bat(wo)man and Robin


Why so Reeserious?


Me with my friends from work and around town


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

I apologize for the clich? pictures.


----------



## Angel (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 16, 2009)

Scrubs!  



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SPN (Dec 16, 2009)

Hestia you must be the only person on the planet who smiles less than I do...

I never post pictures of myself on forums, but I've been here long enough so fuck it!

*Spoiler*: __ 




I really don't look my age





*Spoiler*: __ 




My avatar, minus the


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2009)

Mary gave me permission again to post the wedding pictures.  So for anyone who didn't see them for the 15 minutes they were up last time before Mary made me take them down, here we go again:




*Spoiler*: _Here is Mary and I with the bridesmaids, flower girl, and the ring bearer._ 



















*Spoiler*: _Exit stage left.  There are more, but I'll wait until the official photos get in before I post them_


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 18, 2009)

the birthday cake my lovely friends bought me


----------



## Kyo. (Dec 19, 2009)

It started like this:

then this:

end result?:



THANK GOD FOR SURVIVING PUBERTY!


----------



## Mata Hari (Dec 19, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief, I am a short Asian female with a predilection towards extensive lexicon.


lol sup guys



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 20, 2009)

I miss my long hair


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 20, 2009)

oh shit... I love snow 



Took us forever to make...but tis awesome. :/





Screw revision....that was way more fun.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _well, I haven't posted pictures in awhile_ 







(my face doesn't agree with the weather climate. >: )


----------



## Kaze (Dec 20, 2009)

New haircut. P:


----------



## Felix (Dec 21, 2009)

Long time no post here


----------



## Kyo. (Dec 21, 2009)

party last saturday


----------



## Kaze (Dec 22, 2009)

Raking the leaves.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Snow has exactly one good quality_ 



It can look pretty when viewed from behind the protective barrier of a window in a warm house.





Everything else about snow *sucks*





*Spoiler*: _In christmassy times, a family of nerds and engineers gets creative_


----------



## Kaze (Dec 23, 2009)

So I just noticed the lovely comment I recieved from Kalashnikov

This is for you buddy. Since you seem to be lost. and when I mean lost i mean this sin't the blender.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 23, 2009)

i look tired 



*Spoiler*: __ 





/\ generic "insert you msg here" pic


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 24, 2009)

Posting after the lovely Jeanne  .

Me on a pahty in a suit.....


----------



## Lust (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Migooki (Dec 24, 2009)

All I need for Christmas.


----------



## Yu~Kun (Dec 25, 2009)

Ho,ho Merry Christmas....( Me today, ready to "celebrate"...yeah i'm that excited about it)


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Smug bastard playing L4D2 in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



x posted from MD Pic Thread


----------



## Smoke (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Got my 7mo old nephew something NF related_ 






I think he likes it


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 26, 2009)

First post here. Since it said vids (and since I'm not sure how to put my pics on here  ), Imma post a link to my youtube page


----------



## KFC (Dec 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Me Playing Drumset up at my University_ 





I was sucking it up at this time, so that's why I have a weird face on...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 26, 2009)

Ryan Furniss (December 25, 2009)


I'll try my very best to post a new picture of me every month or so, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## SQHatake (Dec 26, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> *Spoiler*: _HEY GUYS, LOOK WHAT I GOT FOR CHRISTMAS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first one is so awesome!


me like 2 days ago. My sister is a photographer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2009)

The Laptop is new, the others are there for size comparison


----------



## Belly Ranks (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I finally have a partially visible mustache:





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm A Raiders Fan:


----------



## Degelle (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought my new rastaaaaahzz 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beυrre (Dec 27, 2009)

I know this is random and I should be posting pictures of things "Christmas" related, but I had to.

My expression explains it all.


----------



## Anjali (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _One of the gifts I got for Christmas_ 






How I love souvenirs 

Especially invertebrates 




​


----------



## Skylark (Dec 27, 2009)

*nothingspecial:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*and the weather outside is brightful:*
*and the snow is so delightful:*
*if you just wanna go,*
*let it snow, let it snow, let it snow:*


----------



## Kairi (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Tex (Dec 28, 2009)

Been a while since I've posted here too.. meh.

After a few drinks... your eyes start to droop a bit. 


About to get hit without even realizing it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









About to get hit without realizing it.... again.


----------



## Ephemere (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 28, 2009)

Poser is posing.


----------



## Roy (Dec 28, 2009)

2 weeks ago, I think.


how I spent my Christmas..


*Spoiler*: __ 





I was able to tie my shoe. 







*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 





Was gonna call it a night, but there was something I had to do... 



Last thing I remember.


I look terrible in all those photos, so heres a good one, at least I think its good.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been 3 years on NF and never posted a pic. I decided I'll post a New Year's gift for all my fangirls 

It's a year old picture (yeah, I know I do look young for my age )


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 1, 2010)

next time i will be upside down 

happy new year guys xD


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2010)

Weird attempt to cosplay Luffy from One Piece spontaneously about 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## Yu~Kun (Jan 1, 2010)

Useless Camwhoring New Year's OOC ( because of girlyness) stuff, plus intention of showing off my shoes lmao









....oh and btw black&white is just an innocent obsession of mine.xD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's me being 3 different kinds of sexy. 


'Tis what I'll be wearing for prom in 5 months.


----------



## pypape (Jan 2, 2010)

well since i'm here , then ...why not 

out with friends , and i'm the one that stand in the front


and this is V action


hugging and wearing white :x


py and zino


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I'll also post a new years eve picture .
I got a bit red because of the eeuuuh alcohol or underaged girls , maybe it's because of both  (this is also the last picture of me having a beard, it's gone  naoh )


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2010)

New glasses + suit since I just got back from a ball


*Spoiler*: __ 






Fuck ties.





Also, the comfortable sweater  sent me for christmas


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2010)

I went out today hoping that I would buy a zelda beanie. I couldn't find one. So, me and 2 friends went to the apple store instead.  I don't know how to put eyeliner on, so its kinda crappy. I'm so noob, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Jason (Jan 3, 2010)

Amsterdam



Still not really recent though..


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2010)

been awhile since I posted a pic

*Spoiler*: __ 



find me whores


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 5, 2010)

Classic Bathroom Shots





Peace..


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Valtieri (Jan 5, 2010)

Blurry webcam pic


----------



## Doopreme (Jan 6, 2010)

Might as well join in on the fun! Messing around with my new flash


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## amanati (Jan 6, 2010)

*This is all you get....*

well least till I feel like taking more.....


this is what any normal human, at a con, after not sleeping for a day, after a naruto shoot, in the summer, and after being groped by a tobi cosplayer.....

I was zonked


----------



## Degelle (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, I'm addicted of changing my hair colour.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 6, 2010)

Live music is the best thing in life.



And peace, mates (so far for my festival tent though)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh right its been a while since ive post some pictures of myself here.
But some random guy shot pictures of me and other people on new years night.
I might've been drunk or whatever.
Well here are the pictures.

Yes I look white, I did some photoshop.
IRL im black!


Oh my, looks we are getting a bit tipsy.


I dont know what i was thinking.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 6, 2010)

For Vicky, my love:3




Thanks for last night Vicky, you were good:33


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 6, 2010)

for anyone who's seen the pictures on my profile, I shaved. mutton chops and all.

._.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 7, 2010)

I posted a lot here, in the past, but I'm bored now so I'll post new pictures yay.


----------



## Angel (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Messing around at the Famliy Dojo_


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Me waaay back in '81_


----------



## Bonds (Jan 9, 2010)

Watching TV and apparently angry about it. Must have been another "5 dollar foot long" commercial.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2010)

Decided to take some new pics. 


*Spoiler*: _my favorite hat_


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 10, 2010)

Normally not really my look



Photof*cked







Too many pictures, I know.


----------



## B (Jan 10, 2010)

kmhfjmrymkydmkyrmkjy


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 12, 2010)

Boo.



Crappy cell phone + crappy mirror = win picture.


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

Haven't done a proper camwhore session in a while 



*Spoiler*: _awesome background is awesome_ 





Ill cut my hair...someday 





*Spoiler*: __ 




New Years picture...





*Spoiler*: __ 




camera is kind of screwed up =/


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

Long live Conan..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








My Graceful back Flip


----------



## Anjali (Jan 15, 2010)

Playing dead on broken glass at -5° C


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 15, 2010)

Me and DJ KOZ at a gig (i'm the one on the right )


I got bored one night...


Me doing an aerial. This was taken when I had long ass hair XD.


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## sheena (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Tell Me What You Think!_ 










 So what do you think?


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 17, 2010)

Halloween '09: me chillin' with Itachi ahaha


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Ƶero (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 18, 2010)

Money says I can beat everyone up here =D (Just kidding)



Me and Nikki Roxx, my favorite wrestler. I <3 her. Look how terrified she is when they told me to hug her tightly.


----------



## Bonten (Jan 18, 2010)

So while we were queuing up for an ATM on Saturday this guy queues up behind us, needless to say shit turned from dull to awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2010)

I went to the Los Angeles Rally in support of Conan, and I took a few pictures with my phone, but at the end it looks like water got inside the lens so some photo's look blurry.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I wanted to take this puppy home, but it didn't survive the rain storm..I said the word storm for a reason..shit was so crazy and unexpected





*Spoiler*: __ 




=D






*Spoiler*: _One of my favorite pictures_ 




I'm with Aaron Bleyaert he works for the show, and he writes their blog on the website. I love reading his blog so meeting him and being able to talk to him for a few minutes was a really enjoyable experience. 




*Spoiler*: __ 




It was pouring!





*Spoiler*: __ 




here he comes..




*Spoiler*: __ 




la bamba!


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2010)

Continuing.

now is the time when the pictures start to looks really weird because of the water thats in the lens.



*Spoiler*: __ 





I know what you're thinking..is that a bear you ask? Yes its a bear, but its no ordinary bear >:3




*Spoiler*: __ 





Masturbating Bear =P




*Spoiler*: __ 





Cameramen from The Tonight Show. Hey! I might be on TV. 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Stunt man Stevn Ho dressed as Conan. I was able to greet him there. It was awesome.




*Spoiler*: _I'm Wet For Conan_ 




bad ass pins that they gave out. I was able to get two.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Just as the rally is finishing, we get sun..




*Spoiler*: __ 





My second pin that was autographed by Mike Mitchell the guy who organized all this.




*Spoiler*: __ 




My pin again




*Spoiler*: __ 




Both of my pins...Maybe I should sell one....nah




The End.


----------



## KBL (Jan 19, 2010)

Meh, some pictures 









I smiled, kinda...


----------



## Roy (Jan 19, 2010)

Pictures Ive found on FB, and online.


----------



## Ash (Jan 19, 2010)

HOLY SHIT pictures I gotta post mine!


I posted this in another thread but I don't feel like taking another one so here.


----------



## Pirate Queen (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi I'm new here!


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 20, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while 
Those pics were taken weeks ago, I was in Dubai attending my relative's wedding. Don't get scared of the amount of make-up I have on, it's normal there 

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









People tell me I look younger with no/little make up, which I guess is true for most girls. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _You know what I love about this picture?_ 




Aside from the fact that I'm next to my hero, is that in both of the pictures of us running we're in sync when it comes to the feet XD





=D


----------



## Dagor (Jan 21, 2010)

It's me.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Pirate Queen (Jan 23, 2010)

In my teeny-bit messy dorm room


----------



## metronomy (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New pic of me_


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I don't post pictures often, but I just got a new haircut!_ 





Not a flattering picture, since I didn't have a camera on me and I was using webcam...


----------



## Migooki (Jan 24, 2010)

Found my cat sleeping on my folded laundry earlier.

Must be viewed from top to bottom. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 24, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: _New pic of me_



YOU look like Taylor Swift.

here's another of me.\



At the time I didn't realize the title was upside down.


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2010)

fucked up hair.........fuck it old pic


first photoshop and yea d.n.a is a name that means alot to me giving by someone who died......



I wear crazy shit ..........


----------



## kizuna (Jan 24, 2010)

Edit: the pics are big, ne.


*Spoiler*: _Random dumpage_ 




Once upon a Halloween...





Taken recently in the snoooow



*Spoiler*: _30 mins later_ 




SHORT HAIR!!!


----------



## Sumon (Jan 24, 2010)

That was my breakfast:

With my sister:


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jan 24, 2010)

Well... I guess it wouldn't hurt if I show myself (I guess I'll be ignored anyways XD)
(This pics are from my 22-nd Birthday, we decided to be retarded and shoot at random things in the forest.)
The red-haired one 
V

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 24, 2010)

New Year's club fun with my homo crew.  I'm on the left looking so happy lulz.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wearing a wig for crazy hair day and a few people thought it was my real hair! I'm on the left, my hair is actually very short if you can imagine that


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




My hair is getting _too_ curly. I shall cut it one of these days.





*Spoiler*: __ 





My pek face...but in a happy way? hmm


----------



## Fancy (Jan 25, 2010)

Let me introduce you to my sister,

Bella.



*Spoiler*: _She's a bit shy._


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

it's me... :33


----------



## Tex (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know why I agreed to this...


*Spoiler*: __ 




I was trying really hard to arch my back and separate the ball from the rest of my body lol.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, here I am. Last year's photo, on the beach near my house:


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm the one in the Hat holding the scarf.  Just with some friends acting stupid and dancing while we were helping clean up and setup for a party later that night..Music was on and the rest is history 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrRBFWFYnNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _it's been awhile_ 





'ello thar NF [:







my hair looks super shiny.


----------



## Anjo (Jan 30, 2010)

Ew.ew.ew.ew.ew. KILL IT!


----------



## Krix (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Degelle (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol, you guys are awzumm


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## BVB (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Bonten (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _First and last time you'll see me in a tie_ 



            .................


----------



## Anjali (Feb 1, 2010)

Posted this on tumblr, might as well post it here.


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Come get your Indian goodness_ 








I need a shave


----------



## Angel (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 2, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Do I detect a little hint of narcisissim?

Here's an older piccy of me


----------



## dilbot (Feb 2, 2010)

It's only a matter of 10 years of jazz piano and about 1000 more joints....




*Spoiler*: _what i want to look like_ 




*the middle guy*


----------



## Autumn Sky (Feb 2, 2010)

A few weeks ago. /insomnia


----------



## Haku (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Haku fun pics_


----------



## Mugen (Feb 4, 2010)

Mugen gon' fishin

Mugen gon' clubbin


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 5, 2010)

me relaxing on the weekend


----------



## Degelle (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 5, 2010)

Typical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pic.  Yay me.


----------



## Tex (Feb 6, 2010)

Night started off good.



Then... well yea...


----------



## Fancy (Feb 7, 2010)

This was about 3 years ago. It was an opening event at Wet Bar and Suite 106 TORONTO. Memorable night.


AK052105. -gl





I love this track baby, but I can't see anymore.


Happy drunks. Aw.


By far my favorite for the most obvious reasons.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: _i won this game =_ 



]


----------



## Lust (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## pajamas (Feb 7, 2010)

pajamas said:


>


**


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 8, 2010)

Caitlin iz watchin u alwayz 



In my avatar, it's me as a kid. Wasn't I adorable?


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 8, 2010)

The secret is out - I sleep on my right side. And have a lazy eye


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm totally all dark and mysterious


----------



## Lust (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Bleh, I was hyper._ 











Errr, the writing on my arm the japanese kanji for "Love" "Confidence" "Death" and "Happiness" XD.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 12, 2010)

Me mixing  taken yesterday.


----------



## sharpie (Feb 12, 2010)

Sup folks.  :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 









I got some new glasses.. and trying to hold the camera still cause of blurriness

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 12, 2010)

Messed around with my hair again


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2010)

I barely come halfway past my game shelf


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2010)

Because I like black & white photo's


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Feb 14, 2010)

rawr. I'm attracted to anything red, it's not him don't worry.
But still, he's one of my favorite homos.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

I cut my hair like..a week and a half ago. Taking care of afroish hair is way too bothersome.



*Spoiler*: __ 




....>_>




I was about to head out to a friends house today.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Yes. I wear that pin wherever I go!


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 15, 2010)

happy valentine's...


----------



## Higawa (Feb 15, 2010)

Long time no see :33



:33




damn that webcam makes me look 5 years younger


----------



## Icognito (Feb 15, 2010)

webcam pic I just wanted to kinda show of my new awesome hat. Shame that it's a crappy webcam pic


----------



## metronomy (Feb 15, 2010)

Half term = Bored David


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _this is me :shy_ 





Not really 
This is a Valentine's Day gift I got 
Idk if this is a compliment or insult though


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I don't look 17, no?_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 16, 2010)

Photos I've found from my photobucket account from many years ago..

Back in the day....


More Back in the day...


I attended to many proms back in high school....


Girl I went with....


I was 16..lol...


Pretty recent..my have I grown up..


----------



## Pixie (Feb 18, 2010)

its been a long time since I've posted any pics here, so.. XD


----------



## Angel (Feb 18, 2010)

Two kind of old, but not that old, pics :33


----------



## Mugen (Feb 19, 2010)

Mugen after the barber/tatt touchups 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _weird pic and dark pic_ 



 idk why im looking down but I like my hair






*Spoiler*: _we went sledding after a foot or more of snow_


----------



## Lust (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## SPN (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Some people hate my sunglasses_ 




I say fuck those people


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 20, 2010)

testing shitty standard webcam
*Spoiler*: _my reactionfaces when amazing/sexy stocks are spotted_


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Ephemere (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## hikaru yuki (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Meow :3


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 21, 2010)

I was in Scotland 2 weeks ago. 
Don't laugh at my dog-eared hat, my brain was freezing 

*Spoiler*: __ 









The lake in the horizon behind me is frozen, it was bloody cold on that day. 


A mirror pic is a must.

And finally taken on Friday, dyed my hair black (which is my natural hair colour) at least now my eyebrows and hair match lol


----------



## Degelle (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Ephemere (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Love. (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 23, 2010)

Recent trip out to Cafe Wha in NYC this past weekend.




Im in red. in the back..chillin


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!




HOW ARING YOU??!!?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I went out to Hollywood touristy areas a few weeks ago. No pictures of me, but  you do get to see walk of fame stars lol


*Spoiler*: __ 





My friend trying to order movie tickets, and failing horribly. We didn't even see a movie >_>




*Spoiler*: __ 




fixed :3




*Spoiler*: _The Beatles Stars_ 









I went to the unveiling of this star a few weeks ago. I saw one beatle. Just one more to go.


And Paul doesn't have one..surprisingly 





*Spoiler*: _Capitol Records building _ 





The Beatles stars are by the entrance of the building







*Spoiler*: _Look what I bought _ 





at the huge Amoeba music store : ohpek


----------



## Sunabozu (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





What? whats wrong


----------



## Fancy (Feb 26, 2010)

no make up


----------



## Krix (Feb 26, 2010)

​


----------



## Vanity (Feb 27, 2010)

I might as well post these here too.

This cosplay isn't quite finished yet....I still need to find a non-toxic red marker or pen to draw Envy's symbol on my leg.

I took these pics myself so in order to get my full body in the pics I had to climb on the bed and use the mirror to reflect.

These pics were taken on Wednesday.


*Spoiler*: _Envy Cosplay_


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shaved of the stubble recently


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Kairi (Feb 27, 2010)

*I had a aweshum advunteurrrrrr*


----------



## Hodor (Feb 28, 2010)

I decided to take a couple pictures since I got another haircut.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 28, 2010)

I need to take more pics. I barely have any.





Okay, so she's not the most beautiful girl in the world, but she's nice and cool and has a body I like. ;] She's just a friend anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 28, 2010)

Jonty said:
			
		

> Poncing about on top of Rochester castle -
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



And a little more recently:


----------



## Lust (Feb 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Took these as an update for Facebook_


----------



## Emily (Mar 1, 2010)

'Cause I don't know how to be creative


----------



## BVB (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Akatou (Mar 1, 2010)

...so I discovered this programme called photobooth today



*Spoiler*: __ 







ta~


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2010)

Probably the only pic I'll put up for a very very long time lol.

My package from YesAsia.com finally arrived today. I placed the order on January 26th. It's about damn time. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL TOO LATE


 Quality kind of sucks, I took the pic with a webcam.


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Mar 2, 2010)

It's been awhile Mr. Pic Thread.. Do your worst.


----------



## Juice (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Yep...


----------



## Clover (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm.. even if i have some pics in my profile well I'm still gonna post my other pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hikaru yuki (Mar 3, 2010)

Gray contacts!


----------



## The Duchess (Mar 3, 2010)

Several pics of me right before I was going to a dance:





A photobooth pic. I'm the chick who's head is taking up all the frames.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Doopreme (Mar 4, 2010)

So Bright!


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Astronaut (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









messy house; baggy eyes


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you dont have to look if you dont want to


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2010)

*i so LOVE the new short hair *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felix (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm on the right as some of you might know


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

... my pic isn't as cute or fluffy. Plus my eyes are open


----------



## Fraust (Mar 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbs_Q8TwY9E[/YOUTUBE]

A year ago.


----------



## Anberlina (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





With the glasses^.^


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Mar 12, 2010)

*am I pretty? o.O*

do I look pretty, ugly, average, cute, or beautiful? O_O

in this pic I was told beautiful but idk >.> you guys decide and tell me


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Pixie (Mar 12, 2010)

:33


----------



## Huntress (Mar 12, 2010)

me yesterday 


and some from last week


----------



## Beυrre (Mar 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ajfnusdfd_ 



You don't have to, really.
*Spoiler*: _But if you want to..._ 



Are you sure about this? It's nothing special.
*Spoiler*: _ Suit yourself._ 



Really? Okay, you're determined enough, go right ahead.
*Spoiler*: __ 





Sitting on a bike + generic "myspace" pose = blurry photo + light editing only = this.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sorry if theyre big_


----------



## BVB (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2010)

felt like showing off =I

*Spoiler*: __ 





They gave these out the day of the Conan Rally. I was able to get the artist of the famous I'm With COCO sign to autograph one of his pins for me. =3




I'm bored so I felt like taking pictures of things I no longer or barley use. 


*Spoiler*: _my wii lol_ 





pervert, I know what you were thinking :taichou 





*Spoiler*: _my violin_ 







Such a shame. 

And its so sunny outside. Perfect day to hang out with friends. Too bad I haven't even gone outside. 
; _ ;





*Spoiler*: _my backpack_ 





not an exaggeration 

I have so many boxes in my room. Looks like I just moved in.


----------



## Angel (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Renjin (Mar 14, 2010)

Just being Adventurious... 


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Femme fatale (Mar 14, 2010)

cam whorin for de facebook


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## VioNi (Mar 14, 2010)

Me at my schools homecoming in November...



And this one is my fav and is so funny to me. My friend and I were hippies at school during spirit week. ...It was old school day okay?! I'm the one sitting my lazy ass down...



This is so awkward... I never posted a picture of myself on the internet... except on facebook.


----------



## Lust (Mar 14, 2010)

Dyed my hair black, but it didn't turn out black, but a dark chocolate kind of brown. I look awesome-- in my opinion.


----------



## sheena (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Meh I look kinda weird_


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing says it's time to get a new calender like an old calender, with a date marked "get new calender"


----------



## Huntress (Mar 18, 2010)

:33


----------



## Slacker (Mar 18, 2010)

everybody faps in love


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

She fucked up the gangsta-ness of the pic. 

But it's okay, 'cause she was lookin' good that day.


----------



## Love. (Mar 20, 2010)

Do people even look at these? 

Oh well, im the one on the right.


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 20, 2010)

It's me!!


----------



## SPN (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Mar 21, 2010)

And off to bed before I become a zombie 

The kind that eats pillows instead of brainz


----------



## Mephissto (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## SQHatake (Mar 21, 2010)

yesterdayyy


----------



## Tuan (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





i play game better when i'm shirtless


----------



## Vanity (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Me with Envy's English VA, Wendy Powell_ 









I feel tall. lol.

I actually wasn't the one who asked for a picture with her. XD Another fan wanted to take a picture of me with her. Of course I thought that was awesome and asked if he'd e-mail me the pic later and he did. XD

Envy's VA was so nice to me though and commented on my outfit when she first walked into the room and saw me the other day.

I'm also in this video at 1:24. There's another Envy later on.

The guy who made this video....wow this guy is really good at making vids. I looked at some of his other stuff. It's great.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 22, 2010)

from the summer


----------



## Roy (Mar 22, 2010)

boring saturday was boring


*Spoiler*: __ 





I have the most lifeless eyes ever >_>




*Spoiler*: __ 





not sure if it was just the way I smiled..but my cheeks look bigger. 

I'm becoming a fatty 




*Spoiler*: _ >:I _ 





kinda got it..right?





*Spoiler*: _my attempt at the :del smiley_ 










I need a life


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 23, 2010)

Request.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 23, 2010)

*ARGUING*​
*Good: If you're a lawyer.*

*Bad: If you're alone.*


*Spoiler*: _Interesting_ 



*With your clone.*
​


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2010)

49 days to go and then I am free


----------



## Masaki (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I definitely look scary.


----------



## gabies (Mar 28, 2010)

HURR DEE DURR


----------



## gabies (Mar 28, 2010)

ehhhh


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm always searching for some new Conan Rally pics. And here is photographic proof of when I started touching his hair. 

   




EDIT: found some more~

I look terrible lmao!....but it was so worth it 


lol, wow I really got into it XD

...lol


----------



## Momoko (Mar 30, 2010)

..me


----------



## Migooki (Mar 31, 2010)

My boyfriend took me to Niagara Falls last week. <3


----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 31, 2010)

Me djing at a club >.>" It was taken with a cell phone so you can't see me that well....




Here's a better one(kinda...) of me spinning at a house party xD


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I ordered this and a wristband like last fucking month. ...took forever to get here, but its here now at least.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 2, 2010)

Random pic of my eye.


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Icognito (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I need to shave and yes I need a better place to put my cam... Also I could probably do something about looking stoned O_o


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 2, 2010)

Skipper would be disappoint


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Apr 2, 2010)

some holiday snaps of myself  (those are in Thailand and Oman if you must wonder...).

Don't blame me if those are damaging to your eyes or anything.


----------



## Ephemere (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow.. back when I was like 16-17. Complete body transformation since then.


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2010)

I went to go see Clash of the Titans with some friends, and I ran into the actress that plays Kelly in The Office while we were eating lunch.  


I snuck in some cam whoring pics too 


*Spoiler*: __ 







My hair is getting annoyingly curly. I'll probably cut it one of these days.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Apr 3, 2010)

pics from  hiking in Zion!!


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2010)

Uh, guys, don't be too harsh.


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Apr 4, 2010)

KING OF THE OCEAN


----------



## Pipe (Apr 4, 2010)

from my last trip, I was wasted on the secon pic


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Apr 4, 2010)

i am laser
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lust (Apr 5, 2010)

Fake lip ring, getting one in a few years hopefully.


----------



## Pixie (Apr 6, 2010)

^____^


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 6, 2010)

me and my boyfriend


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## sharpie (Apr 7, 2010)

Time flies when you grow your hair out... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Emily (Apr 8, 2010)

I've had issues with myself for as long as I can remember, but today I looked into the mirror and I wondered what the fuck was wrong with that. I don't look that bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 




camhoe camera shy 




So yeah.. I'm trying to get over it.

*hides*


----------



## taiga (Apr 8, 2010)

my new cat Charli <3;*


----------



## Angel (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 9, 2010)

Most Recent Picture of me (March 2010).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blame Annie or SP :pek_ 















EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _happy now Annie?_ 





Because touching my nose with my tongue is orgasmic


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Zhongda (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Few hours before the Guetta concert_


----------



## Love. (Apr 11, 2010)

Bitches dont know about my swords.


----------



## Krix (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _just me :_ 









Yay for turning 15! (:


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2010)

My smile makes me look like a dork.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2010)

So I was a groomsmen at my brother's wedding yesterday



Yessir I was


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2010)

More promy stuff:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

*Posting for Katie (Beυrre)*


----------



## illyana (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ At Old Trafford, Manchester in Platinum Lounge before the Man U v Bayern Munich Match_ 




I become Manchester United's latest signing


----------



## Fancy (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a bug.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 13, 2010)

So uh, my mum attacked my hair and decided to put curls in it. 
But they fell apart right away and it turned into waves. :< 

My hair normally looks way different (and longer) than this usually.


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Apr 13, 2010)

well, this is my newest pic, or known as my sencond pic ^^'




*Spoiler*: __ 



you don't have to see it
*Spoiler*: __ 



are you sure?
*Spoiler*: __ 



wel, since you took this long,can you at least tell me how I look? D:
*Spoiler*: __ 



ok, you can look now >.>


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 13, 2010)

I went to FL.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _i loff my suspenders_ 






> keishachu says:
> guys, do i look my age? 0:
> Sean says:
> I would say so.
> ...





i guess i really look 1 year older


----------



## Migooki (Apr 14, 2010)

Not completely useless. 8) 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2010)

Might as well throw this up here...taken yesterday at the zoo:


----------



## Anjali (Apr 14, 2010)

Failed attempt at making a  face, now in shitty gritty cell phone quality.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Pixie (Apr 16, 2010)

D


----------



## gabies (Apr 16, 2010)

such a camwhore


----------



## Griff-XL (Apr 17, 2010)

Just dyed my hair.


----------



## Roy (Apr 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



putting all the spoilers under one. I don't want people to think I'm some sort of whore who has a camera. >*:*)


*Spoiler*: _Conan..is that you?_ 




/ohpek

new hairstyle has been found /LOS





*Spoiler*: _people say I look different with short hair_ 







what do you think? I wouldn't say different..just more suspicious looking. 





*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm bored :test





*Spoiler*: __ 





camwhoring at it's best, or worst...idk





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _reach for the stars or some gay shit like that_ 





yes. this was taken shirtless..not like you were asking, or even care


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2010)

Flowers are gay and so am I !

This is in my backyard.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Pink and white !

*Spoiler*: __ 









Flowertime.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Maybe you can find me on this picture......

Owh wait here I am!

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just flowers and flowers.


End 


Oh I have taken tons of pictures, so if you want me to post some more just say it.  xD


----------



## Yu~Kun (Apr 19, 2010)

Me and my mom in Lisbon xD



Taken by Mom in Lisbon


...Taken by Mom in our hotel in Lisbon XD



...yeah I went to Lisbon for this year's Easter, lol.


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Apr 20, 2010)

do you guys think I can model or something? >.>


----------



## Dyon (Apr 20, 2010)

newbieeee-attack 

right here:

and here


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2010)

People tell me I have big hands


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2010)

One pic before I leave for New Mexico tomorrow.



See you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in 2 weeks


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 22, 2010)

Moar picwhoring .

These pictures probably contains me my girlfriend and some flowers.

*Spoiler*: __ 











I dont know........

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hmmm flowers smell good !


----------



## Gino (Apr 23, 2010)

stupid picture


.........................


----------



## sharpie (Apr 23, 2010)

Way back when my hair was short.  Passing time in vegas. :ho





I think I posted this one before


----------



## Lust (Apr 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Because someone wanted to see a picture of me smiling._ 




I really hate my smile.


----------



## tgre (Apr 24, 2010)

might as well.


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _wanna see my wonky eye?_


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

and a new pic of my kitty for nanners :>


----------



## Fancy (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Jαmes (Apr 25, 2010)

inspired by manda


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## ShiningStar (Apr 25, 2010)

Was bored


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 26, 2010)

havent taken pics in a while and i was bored 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tex (Apr 26, 2010)

El Tejas


----------



## Icognito (Apr 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _warning contains dork_


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2010)

Just some pictures I took while being in Conan's live show. : LOS

*Spoiler*: __ 





Brian Stack! One of Conan's writers. I was walking around City Walk before the show and I ran into him. 




Conan rocking out! 


Generic NBC executive with his cat. >;(


so long masturbating bear...


hello self pleasuring panda!



Triumph!!!


ho shit..he brought sexy back :ho


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





La Bomba getting some coco action


Kick-Ass?!?!


and Super Conan! *:*O



Jim Carry and Conan joining forces <33


Seth Green yo



Jack McBrayer



Sarah Silverman

Jonah Hill, he raped and murdered Inspector Gadget for that jacket

Do you guys notice a certain prop thats with those celebrity people? : tomato 

Carry comes back for more : jk






I was able to get my hands on Conan before the show ended. He was running all around the stage, and he was coming my way so I ran down where he was headed and got to hold his left hand for like a second. <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## gabies (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Apr 27, 2010)

Cos you guys make me so mad with your constant comparison of me to him


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _new puppy_ 





Coco :33


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't think this counts, but Ima use it anway ;3


LOOK I'm on a Flyer :3


----------



## Tex (Apr 28, 2010)

Mohawk.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

Chillin 

​


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









and me taking a pic of my new jeans (style switched from baggy to fitted)


----------



## Yu~Kun (Apr 29, 2010)

BLUE!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 29, 2010)

Gotta love spring


















*Spoiler*: _Found this little guy the other day_ 





It's an assassin bug and I am 99,7% sure it's  one. It's called Masked Hunter (Reduvius personatus)


----------



## olaf (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Ƶero (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (May 1, 2010)

rawr is what happens when i decide not to smile or frown


----------



## Fancy (May 2, 2010)

meekmeek.

harhar caelus.


----------



## Fraust (May 2, 2010)




----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 2, 2010)

*Do you think I'm is sexy?*

On a scale of 1 to 10 what do you rate me ladies?





Constructive criticism is accepted so i won't bitch and moan if you think I'm fugly. People got perferences.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2010)

So finally the rest of the pictures were developed

More pictures from the wedding



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeLarge (May 2, 2010)

For your amusement


----------



## Gino (May 2, 2010)

.........................


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2010)

Took these last week at the riverfront



*Spoiler*: _ok_ 



too slow


----------



## Yu~Kun (May 4, 2010)

webcam pic, i'm BORED


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 4, 2010)

Because I am so awesome when Im drunk.


----------



## Jυstin (May 4, 2010)

I'm in New Mexico now, but that doesn't stop me from camwhoring!

Although, only about 2% of the pictures are actually me. The rest are to prove that I'm actually in New Mexico, and that it's not all just desert wasteland 












That's all folks!


----------



## Angel (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mostly pictures of my dog that were taken the other day after my dad and sister washed her....I'm partially in some of the pics though_


----------



## Lust (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Huntress (May 5, 2010)

i got a new hat today.


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2010)




----------



## blkdiablo013 (May 7, 2010)

It's broken (no picture displays), Karotte


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 7, 2010)

*Love you ~*Enigma*~ *


----------



## Lo$tris (May 7, 2010)

Was in Tenerife few days ago  I didn't want to leave  It was amazing, the beach, the guys, the weather, the guys, the guys


----------



## Jυstin (May 7, 2010)

Still in New Mexico. I actually gained some weight. I can barely fit in my jeans now 

Moar pics!










I only posted 8 this time. The next bunch of pictures are in another group themselves.

Next time: The zoo!


----------



## Chee (May 8, 2010)

ME AND TELLER! SO GO SHUT UP ROY. ONE IDOL IS OFF MY LIST. 



And, me again, but nicer looking:


----------



## Roy (May 8, 2010)

Kuso's thread about my hair had me thinking.. maybe I do need a new style. So heres something that I tried out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





sike! fuck you. and i'm wearing a polo shirt just to spite you.


----------



## martryn (May 8, 2010)

I suppose I should counter with my own pictures from London.  I tried to see the places in England you're supposed to see before you die.  


*Spoiler*: _Westminster.  If you squint you can see us waving_ 












*Spoiler*: _My father and I outside the Holmes museum.  I'm a huge fan._ 












*Spoiler*: _We walked like seven miles to Stonehenge.  This was taken on the way, by Mary, of me and her two friends that might or might not wish to remain anonymous._ 












*Spoiler*: _We got there eventually_ 











*Spoiler*: _Regent's Park.  It was such a beautiful day.  If you'll notice, most of my pictures show true English weather.  I was there for four fucking months._ 












*Spoiler*: _Hyde Park.  The Serpentine in the background.  Mary wishes to not be seen, I imagine.  If I don't edit out her face she'd probably deny me sex for a few weeks.  As you can tell, my counter is preciously low right now._ 












*Spoiler*: _Best fish and chips place in London._ 












*Spoiler*: _Just look at the size of that thing!_ 












*Spoiler*: _Famous market in London.  Wanted to buy a cane, a humidor, a cool pipe, this sweet Scottish coat, etc etc etc_ 












*Spoiler*: _Standing in front of Salisbury Cathedral, holding hands with a statue that the English made of Madonna.  I don't see it._


----------



## Anjali (May 8, 2010)

Would I make a good secretary ?


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 8, 2010)

*I made Lance Vance a drawing too :33*


----------



## BVB (May 8, 2010)

blkdiablo013 said:


> It's broken (no picture displays), Karotte



fail 





should work now.. i hope


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 9, 2010)

*And I made Run.The.Animal a sammich and some fries :33*


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2010)




----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 9, 2010)

​


----------



## D4nc3Style (May 9, 2010)

Djing at a party, yo


----------



## Totalus (May 9, 2010)

I am L...


Awesome!


...Sideways 'cause I don't feel like turning it. =]


----------



## gabies (May 9, 2010)

a medium House rave but sober gabies




A drunk,sweaty,dancing gabies at a huge house rave , im the one facing the camera (bonus points if you find me )


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2010)

Camwhore a go-go baby!


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





the day i find a new hairstyle is the day i find a new smile.






*Spoiler*: __ 





dang. i didn't get all of my hair..the camwhore in me insists that I take another



my I'm With COCO wristband. 




Why do I have to look so young?


----------



## Shibo (May 10, 2010)

Puri Kura !! 


*Spoiler*: __ 











The only thing Japan is good for  j/k
I'm the blonde.


----------



## bronzhawk (May 11, 2010)

Well, well.  Its been a while since I've been over here and actually "contributed" instead of lurking.  I finally went to a couple of places worth posting.  Hope you enjoy.


*Spoiler*: _Puerto Rico_ 





Going all out Matrix style in Old San Juan.


I?m at the beach, yay!!


With my friend at Playa Brava en Culebra, PR


Getting ready to begin the fun part of our expodition


I don?t know how he did it, but he climbed up there.




*Spoiler*: _Savage Gulf, TN_ 





My friends and me at Board Tree Falls


Awesome view of Lower Greeter Falls.


Acting all serious at Hey-It-Just-Rained-Yesterday Falls


Welcome to the gun show!


Amazing view, huh? Talking about me of course? *sigh* I wish


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2010)

Holy shit, haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Last Night After Finished Working out.  Doing this crazy Exercise regimen called P90x.


----------



## HawaiianG (May 11, 2010)

BLAH! >< ok heres 2.... I look cranky in the first one


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2010)

That's me...


----------



## Jυstin (May 11, 2010)

Animal lovers beware! These ones are all in cages.

These are the pics I took at the Alamogordo zoo. Since I had to upload them all to tinypic because NF couldn't handle the file size and because I went hogwild with the shutter, I'm just gonna post the links. There's way more than 10. Plus some of the shots are so bad, it needs to be full size to see what the fuck is in there 

Also, Alamogordo takes shitty care of most of its businesses. No one was there to handle the admission even though it was open and people were already inside when we got there. After about 10 minutes of waiting for... anyone to take our money, we just let ourselves in 

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30. 
31. 
32.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 11, 2010)

*DAMMIT LANCE, I TOLD YOU MY SHARPIE WAS OUT OF INK *


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 11, 2010)

Best. Party. Ever.


----------



## Jυstin (May 12, 2010)

I have so many pics to get rid of. Gotta post em all  These were taken from a trip we took to Cloud Croft and Ruidoso some 9000 feet above sea level. It gets cooooooold.













That's all for tonight!


----------



## Angel (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Morphine (May 12, 2010)




----------



## gabies (May 12, 2010)

Most dangerous thing ive done, hiking angels landing in Zion (utah)
1,208-feet high  (im the one in the green)


On a log in a random canyon (green hoodie)


This is in the Pinnacles, in california, found some boulders stacked on each other, im the one in the black


Gif of me


----------



## Doopreme (May 12, 2010)

I was feeling colorful today


----------



## AnimeMistress (May 12, 2010)

Here is a pic of ME:


----------



## Femme fatale (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Lust (May 13, 2010)

Gotta love being the school's artist, I get to wear odd outfits and not get strange looks. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






^something I needed for a website but I thought it looked kinda cool.

^Ack I was falling. xD


----------



## excellence153 (May 14, 2010)

A dude can't e-flirt?  Shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## kimidoll (May 14, 2010)

gee gee gee gee baby baby


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

Me needing a haircut: 

Me looking drunk like I just pissed myself, when actually I was sober and just acting retarded: 

Me looking like (It was on accident!): 

Me today, looking tired and stupid as shit:


----------



## Anjali (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (May 14, 2010)




----------



## excellence153 (May 14, 2010)

My stache wasn't getting critical acclaim, so I'm shaving today.


----------



## Juice (May 14, 2010)

Requested from ulquihime_baby. I am white.


----------



## excellence153 (May 15, 2010)

Greaser hair.  I'm so stoked on this, guys.


----------



## Godammit (May 15, 2010)

For the supreme lulz


----------



## Felix (May 16, 2010)

No contributions recently


----------



## Shibo (May 16, 2010)

Ronery...


----------



## gabies (May 16, 2010)

more camwhoring 

went to a music video release on thursday, picture with some of the bandmates and a few friends (im throwing the bloods up )


find me and ill give you a dollar! 


me at the beach


in a cave at the beach


reflection shot 


nerd glasses


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2010)

Small pic is small. Second from the right.


----------



## HawaiianG (May 17, 2010)

here


*Spoiler*: __ 



 me (stripe) and my best friend tayni (red)


----------



## kidloco (May 17, 2010)

thats me


----------



## Tim (May 17, 2010)

Picture/Video thread needs more videos.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]j2GLWGMsG_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

Videos? Eh, alright. here I am, in all my Gamefreak-tastic nerdness:


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 17, 2010)

*Love you Icognito :33

If anybody wants me to draw em' one, you know where I am *


----------



## Hinako (May 17, 2010)

I posted this in the cafe, might as well post it here.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








yep, I'm retarded..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 18, 2010)

*Here you go, Kay :33*


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 18, 2010)

*Look what I made, you guys  *


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2010)

ulquihime_baby makes bo-boos go away pek

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you're happy now.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 19, 2010)

Should I shave the beard?


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2010)

^^Keep it brah beards are awesome.................I never look happy


----------



## Crackers (May 19, 2010)

This is for Cristina. you better appreciate it 

*Spoiler*: _Me_ 










sorry if I don't look enthusiastic enough. I tried really hard to, I swear, but the camera would stop working every time I did.


----------



## Ice Prince (May 19, 2010)

He really don't care...that's his prerogative.


----------



## Astronaut (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _BRS/Dead Master_


----------



## Anjali (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _:>_ 





Too lazy to resize. Also, direct sunlight makes my face sparkle. Kind of.


----------



## Shibo (May 20, 2010)

More Puri Kura  Did you know guys aren't even allowed in these machines without a girl, haha 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dyon (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Tommygun (May 21, 2010)

Did some new stuff in our home studio:


----------



## Legend (May 21, 2010)

Prom pics and pics of me getting my hair done


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2010)

My camwhoring started a loooong time ago. 


Here's me
being fancier than you..
as a toddler 


*Spoiler*: __ 




...>_>




Disneyland is awesome. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









With my sister






*Spoiler*: __ 




I had goals in mind. 
I was gonna go far in life. 
Be a success and live an easy life. 
...then I graduated pre-school and everything went downhill from there.


----------



## Totalus (May 22, 2010)

Ramen...


Awesome!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JustPimpin (May 22, 2010)

Before seeing Clash of the Titans, we almost had the entire movie theater to ourselves


----------



## Krix (May 23, 2010)

this guy makes me so happy. 
c: 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 







c:


----------



## runsakurarun (May 23, 2010)

OK, it's been kinda boring in my usual NF hangouts so I'll post here again

during my self-absorbed/camwhore days:


this was on my last vacation, when I got super tanned:


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 23, 2010)

some pics from my military experience


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 23, 2010)




----------



## K (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Katsumai (May 23, 2010)

Me


----------



## Emily (May 24, 2010)

Got a new haircut. I'm so hot. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Seriously, 4 hours of sleep doesn't work well on the way I look. 




Go on, fabulous people! *rainbow*


----------



## Icognito (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _warning_ 



Old pics well taken earlier this Year before my haircut and new glasses.


----------



## Sunabozu (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

I'm not a camwhore either. 

profile pictures 30 and 31





OK maybe I am one. :I


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 25, 2010)

Cam*whoring* to the max, baby.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 25, 2010)

*P90x* _Day 30 Week 5 Results._ *60 more Days* To go.  Wish me Luck.


What is P90x?


Examples Below of P90x Transformations.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8yQMEoRpSM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZhLzhI7thg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 25, 2010)

Trying out costumes and hair and took a rather nice picture of it, if I can say it myself.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 25, 2010)

After first day of sunbathing this year and lots of stimulants, pretending to be manly and shit 



El Hombre.


----------



## Krix (May 26, 2010)

CAMWHORE <3
actually lol my friend decided she wanted to do a photoshoot, silly gooses


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 26, 2010)

just yesterday





I'm d one on the left


----------



## Reznor (May 26, 2010)

The camera man followed a different group, so I'm in it once the groups come together. (I'm in a Red Shirt, weilding two Tek 6s, with a backpack full of Ammo and a Berserker)

The mission was to locate scientist, bring them to the courtyard, then escourt them back after we had them all.

I lead a team into the Thunderstorm against countless zombies.


----------



## Ice Prince (May 26, 2010)

He's got queenly intent. :ho


----------



## Lust (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Soo, I'm going to Punta Cana in July. Gonna have lottssa pics up maybe._


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 28, 2010)

Click for life size version if you want to make a Shroomsday Halloween mask.


----------



## Totalus (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Tommygun (May 30, 2010)

*Made a collague:*


----------



## Anjali (May 30, 2010)

I've been on a trip to Bulgaria this weekend.
Naturally, a bit of camwhoring took place. 




*Spoiler*: _lost at sea_


----------



## Huntress (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _the hat_


----------



## Vanity (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2010)

:>


----------



## Tuan (Jun 1, 2010)

update  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krix (Jun 2, 2010)

inspired somewhat by ina's pictures! <33


----------



## Gino (Jun 3, 2010)

pissed the fuck off...............


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2010)

me trying to look cool 





My infamous rape face




and yes, I am growing a spartan beard.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 3, 2010)

The video at the top of the page


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Anjali (Jun 4, 2010)

Random picture in which I like how my hair looks :>


----------



## devilamaycry (Jun 4, 2010)

lol I was playing with purple eyeshadow lol

woohoo i got my first friend here 

HI INSANE SAMURAI


----------



## Lust (Jun 5, 2010)

Haircutt.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2010)

ugly ugly


----------



## Degelle (Jun 7, 2010)

Rainbow puke socks <3


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 7, 2010)

Some random pics from the last few weeks. 







Don't have much make up on here, but I think the dress did the job 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 7, 2010)

job job job job


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Jun 9, 2010)

These be from the community project we did on the Prince's Trust only a few of them mind I'll perhaps update with more later  We basically had to do some repainting and shit 


*Spoiler*: _pictars_ 




One of the pictures of what it looked like before.



Me and Sam painting shit/posing for the camera



Me protecting my soul D=



Me and Hannah chillaxing when we were supposed to be working



The finished piece with all of us together I be the one on the ladder holding the paint tin.


----------



## Icognito (Jun 9, 2010)

PART 2

We played this thing called Cops and Robbers where we had to like run around Portsmouth doing tasks and trying to not get caught by the cops, we were the robbers of course 



*Spoiler*: _pictars2_ 




Me while we were waiting for the rest of our group to get up the stairs.



We made it to the swimming pool without getting caught.



It was sucky this castle wasn't open =/



Same place just a bit too shadowy



People gave us odd looks when we asked them to take pictures of us



This fairground area sucks btw



A better picture of us but only the entrance to the tower =/



We weren't allowed to get on the trains



We got to pose with a pirate





EDIT: Ok it was hot and a lot of walking so please excuse the fact I'm leaning on Sam in every pic >_>


----------



## Anjali (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 9, 2010)

Was apart of a Dove Commercial.  After commercial shots with some mall patrons and friends. 



I didn't do anything special in the commercial, I just played a body 
but still


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Jun 9, 2010)

I might not look like it but i'm 20 -.-"




also


----------



## HawaiianG (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi again people, heres a couple







*Spoiler*: __ 



me and niece


----------



## Goobalith (Jun 10, 2010)

(This picture has been deleted)


----------



## Tuan (Jun 11, 2010)

sexcam.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Abelish (Jun 11, 2010)

*Me with my glasses lol no they're not perscription xD*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Me with my mohawk


----------



## Anjali (Jun 13, 2010)

Pretty old picture. I look quite pissed.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








these were taken 6 - 8 months ago, when I had longer hair :/


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 15, 2010)

Once again click for halloween/bank robber mask size.


----------



## Angel (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Astronaut (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _new dog_ 















Dante.


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









What? My brows? Let's pretend I'm Korean or something.


----------



## Table (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahh, the many bitch faces of a table.  





One of many house parties that plagued my life this year =/


My fave... wore this going through airport security in Espa?a. Bahaha. 



Fierce!!!!! Please note: most of this is a joke for those who don't understand my humorrrr


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 19, 2010)

woke up this morning and thought why not


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Jun 19, 2010)

Had to dress up all fancy for something


----------



## Fancy (Jun 19, 2010)

@embassy toronto



mother fack caught me off guard


----------



## Roy (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Thinking of you~_ 






And by you I mean Kobe  Lakers parade on Monday. hopefully i'll have some decent pictures :]





*Spoiler*: _damn my camwhorness D: _ 






I wish my tongue was as mighty as legan's. 


inb4 Elias homolust post


----------



## Garfield (Jun 20, 2010)

For Hanner:


*Spoiler*: _While everyone else studies, I...._


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 20, 2010)

Messing with the highlighter and shadow functions lol

[SP][/SP]

[SP][/SP]


HUGE SHOUT OUT TO CAELUS FOR SPENDING LIKE 20MIN FIXING THIS FOR ME!!!


----------



## Huntress (Jun 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _new dress and the hat in color_


----------



## Fancy (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## tgre (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2010)

Lakers parade. :]


dem buildings from afar: iria

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol vuvuzela 




Lol, Mexicans : LOS


I took a picture of the sun.. because it was hella hot!


RIP Celtics sign >: )

*Spoiler*: __ 





btw, that lady cop was hella fine.




One more than Shaq


Laker Girls


Kobe holding the trophy! 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sadly, this is the best picture I got of him and the team. The rest of my pictures came out blurry for some reason. Talk about bad luck. ;_; If my friend uploads her pictures I'll be sure to post them. She got some pretty good ones. :3




Magic and Kareem! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm blue, da ba dee, da ba da


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 22, 2010)

I totally got real life glomped at work the other day lol.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XL7u9FrgDEM[/YOUTUBE]

I made a video to show how much I love you all and this forum. Look at my eyes. Watch them closely. It's how much I want you, baby. Your posts, unf, oh my god.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2010)

Friend uploaded some of her pictures from the parade. We were in the same spot but all my pictures came out looking like shit. :taichou


----------



## Vanity (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _My boyfriend and I...pic was taken earlier this month while he was here_


----------



## Icognito (Jun 24, 2010)

Me being all brave and shit


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 24, 2010)

How to know summer is here!


*Spoiler*: _1. You find yourself holding an awesome bug plushie_ 




It's  






*Spoiler*: _2. You accidently meet the coolest snail in the world_ 




His awesomeness is out of this world 






*Spoiler*: _3. You see a ladybug sitting on a tree that's full of spider webs even though she can fly_ 




Why are spiders gathering on one tree is a mystery to me 





And that is how you know it's summer​


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Anjali (Jun 25, 2010)

Because I am bored, here's a fairly blurry shot of my lips,


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 25, 2010)

And a song (with a picture of my old film classroom, since you asked )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKQqg9O8wDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krix (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








pretty good day today :]


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 27, 2010)

We won it all


----------



## Juice (Jun 28, 2010)

Hair cut.


----------



## Iria (Jun 30, 2010)

Donated a foot and a half of hair today!! :WOW





The first foot went to Locks of Love to make wigs for children undergoing chemotherapy. 

The next 6 inches went to Gulf Coast relief. They make special nets using human hair that are supposed to be really good at sucking up the oil.


I haven't experimented yet with styles but I feel like I have many more options now! I had so much hair lulz!


----------



## Blueprint (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

A picture of me from a party about a year ago.



My newest tattoo.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Bonten (Jul 2, 2010)

derp a derp


----------



## God's Angel (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello~~ God's Angel here..

This is me: 




Decided to make an appearance ^^
And despite most what most people think, I am a boy XD

I hope you guys find me good looking  I aspire to be a model.
Feel free to message me ^^


----------



## Yush (Jul 3, 2010)

_Pic from a while ago. *DON'T FAP OVER IT* D:<_


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 4, 2010)

Put on your Stunner Shades: 

This is about 2 years old so...Enjoy it mutha fuckas.



Edit: Ignore the finger nail polish, wifey left it in there.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _i am not the tall guy :lmao he is a holland volleyball player :hurr_


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2010)

Preety old but wtf? I look the same




Just dancing like an idiot

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]weaf6UFfY-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jackums (Jul 6, 2010)

Most recent;


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't posted here in forever. These are a Month old pictures. My default avatar is my latest. I'm Filipino by the way. :ho

The day before I got my lip piercing.


I took this as soon as I got home from Piercology. My lip is kinda swelled..


----------



## Roy (Jul 7, 2010)

My parents had it easy. These days, you have to cross rapids to get in and out of the USA. 


*Spoiler*: _life jackets? no, ordinary jackets filled with tortillas_ 










harhar. fun weekend. went camping with friends a few weeks ago, and we went river rafting.  I'm way to cheap to actually buy the pictures, so I just saved them as is. 

Oh, and our guide. The one behind me.. hawwt.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 7, 2010)

Not Miss Universe material but figured I'd post my first pic here.  Me in my dorm room.


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

Me and my cousin

After our Senior goodbye rally

The rest of the crew


----------



## Angel (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Archssor (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2010)

Thought I'd join in.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 8, 2010)

Latest


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 8, 2010)

Allright, last pic i posted here was like,2-3 years ago


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Since I'm too lazy to post all of my pics of when I was in Prague I'll just post a picture of myself and an epic waffle I ate_


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## martryn (Jul 8, 2010)

4th of July pictures. 











We've got video of the basket going off, but Mary has to post it on YouTube before I can post it online.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 8, 2010)

camera (man)whore:

*Spoiler*: __ 








duhrunk as usual:


*Spoiler*: __ 





:33 shots shots shots!


----------



## Dman (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2010)

Old picture with the birthmark side of my face removed.


----------



## Korey (Jul 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too slow


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2010)

I look silly and my t-shirt is filthy.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2010)

Only cause Byakuya posted a pic


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 10, 2010)

Me and my new top.  I have a habit of trying on my purchases right after the shopping trip. 
I think I might be addicted to this thread, oh dear.


----------



## Soca (Jul 10, 2010)

this is from a year ago


----------



## Binary (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Kittan (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Sketchy (Jul 11, 2010)

It's been a long long time since I posted here.....

Me standing outside of 013 where we went for a metal concert.



Me (slightly drunk) with the guitar player of one of my favorite metal bands (My City Burning).


----------



## Korey (Jul 11, 2010)

This is from last year, I got told I don't really look my age ^^'''


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 11, 2010)

old and new. 

random.


I went to MLG Columbus to play super smash bro's competitively. Everyone in the organization had to take pictures.


----------



## CainTrain (Jul 12, 2010)

Me having a great time using my tablet


And this is what I was doing


----------



## Setoshi (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Jul 12, 2010)

CainTrain said:


> Me having a great time using my tablet
> 
> 
> And this is what I was doing








EDIT:



And I can assure you it isn't the same pic that I just edited.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2010)

Candid pics of me in my Envy outfit. I didn't know my pic was being taken. lol.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

Me cam whoring


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

So, I got me an Inception package from Amoeba. Came with lots of goodies. 








*Spoiler*: _Things to know. :quite_


----------



## Fran (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm totally done with life.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

This is me a couple of months ago;


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Jul 15, 2010)

Me after tearing down a closet


----------



## Anjo (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Wowzers 


*Spoiler*: _The legendary Hans Zimmer._ 







They didn't let us take pictures with him. 





*Spoiler*: _hey, look, more cool stuff :distracted _ 







Autographs of my Inception and Batman Begins soundtracks. 
pek

I was battling whether to get him to sign my Thin Red Line or Batman Begins soundtrack. Batman won in the end. 





*Spoiler*: _I wonder how many times i'll end up watching this..._


----------



## Korey (Jul 16, 2010)

Taken recently


----------



## Alex. (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _duudeee_


----------



## ̣ (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Higawa (Jul 17, 2010)

Now Im happy


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2010)

boredom


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2010)

Pic was taken by my b/f in June 2009....just shows my golden hair. lol.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 18, 2010)

Me from a few months ago, i miss my awesome beard and 'stache.


----------



## Fran (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Dylan (Jul 18, 2010)

*Just a regular photo:* 

*3D Glasses, a balloon and a car charging towards me:* 

I know I sorta look like a girl so you don't have to mention it.


----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 18, 2010)

My Only Vid


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_32P6suJ7xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 18, 2010)

Yo


----------



## Anjali (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes I know the World Cup is over, but anyway, I rooted for Spain, so here's a bad quality picture, taken around midnight, in an elevator, in Vienna, after the final game ~


*Spoiler*: __ 




To be honest, I didn't really care about who wins. I just wanted to have that fancy paint on my face.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 19, 2010)

Because I'm a douche, and bored.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 19, 2010)

Me out a few days ago


----------



## crazy monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

um im the guy who picks up the plyon i plan to be driving in the event in a couple years when i get the car built
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVyryoiKE7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yush (Jul 20, 2010)

_New FB photo:

*Spoiler*:  








On holiday, my little bro posing hardout:
_


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm back in this thread with another piccy!  This is me, trying out a black number to try to charm my supervisor then. Didn't think it worked though.  Lol, oh well... at least I got a chance to wear it out. I never wore it out after that.  *scary music playing as you open the spoiler* :rofl


----------



## Santo (Jul 21, 2010)

old as balls pic: 

Newer:

I grew'd up.


----------



## Soca (Jul 21, 2010)

me being tipsy from way back in the day lol


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2010)

oh well, time to put up some new pics


----------



## Seduction (Jul 24, 2010)

Before Lady Gaga concert. ♥


----------



## Icognito (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Seduction (Jul 24, 2010)

Another. ♥


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't like the lighting so I darken it. I can't wait to get knew jewlery for my piercings.


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Blueprint (Jul 25, 2010)

Why are you so damn beautiful? 

Well here I am


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2010)

Hair right after shampoo.


----------



## Korey (Jul 25, 2010)

Me and my twin ^^ Yeah we look nothing alike XD


----------



## colours (Jul 25, 2010)

me and E taking some photos


*Spoiler*: _fulfill the dream_ 





goofy fatty face


----------



## Lust (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I hate my smile.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 26, 2010)

Picture taken from my phone. It was blurry so I sharpen it and raised the contrast.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Jul 27, 2010)

left my friend's tit in there lol


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a picture of me up in Oregon with my second cousin India and my mom. It was taken on July 02, 2010.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Krix (Jul 27, 2010)

oh how i love the black and white effect.


----------



## Ephemere (Jul 27, 2010)

it's not edited or anything i'm actually from the twilight zone


----------



## Vanity (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I look psychotic_


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 28, 2010)

Friend needed some stuff for his photography portfolio, and I needed the photo myself for my band page that be hosted soon.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 28, 2010)

Picture of me


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont remember posting these ones.... but fuck it.









*Spoiler*: _my dog_ 










though i do have to say that my arm looks weird in this pic


----------



## Angel (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Anjo (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Korey (Jul 29, 2010)

^^


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2010)

my


what the fuck is this


what the fuck are you



what is this i don't even


faces


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 30, 2010)

This is what I looked like 6 years ago, when I was 19.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 30, 2010)

Me at Damsquare in Amsterdam.
xD


----------



## Aruka (Jul 30, 2010)

Posting my face 'coz I've been gone so long~


----------



## -=Yanayo=- (Jul 30, 2010)

Me




Me, the Best friend, an old friend


----------



## Angel (Jul 30, 2010)

So, I took a trip to Baltimore, and went to Otakon to release my inner nerd  It was pretty fun XD I went with my lil bro, and actually met up with a friend, another member from here.






*Spoiler*: _Seen a few good cosplayers_


----------



## Yush (Jul 31, 2010)

More to come of Loli Shota-Yush soon...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spot him! D:


----------



## Fancy (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Lord10 (Jul 31, 2010)

First night that I've ever drank anything. It felt really great, and I got drunk too. I'm the one in the brown sweatshirt.



It was really crazy. After it all ended, we spent 5 hours driving away and hiding from cops and security. So everyone got to go to bed at 9 am.


----------



## Tres (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _With my dog_ 






Gone     ~


----------



## Shizune (Aug 1, 2010)

Wee♥


----------



## Korey (Aug 2, 2010)

Me and my sis at the apple shop, I was just trying out the funny edits and ended up with this XD I think I look like Edna Mode from The Incredibles in this XD


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 3, 2010)

Not bad looking am i!!


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Angel (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 5, 2010)

If you want to get to the final boss of Naruto Forums, you'll have to go through me first.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 5, 2010)

Awright, and have some normal pictures too, I _guess._





^The fat white man walking right across the background really pulls it all together.


----------



## Koi (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _fatty_ 




(my kittah is huge)


----------



## Cassius (Aug 6, 2010)

Seeing as I am new here...


----------



## Degelle (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Anberlina (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't have the original photo anymore but this is me :33


----------



## Fran (Aug 6, 2010)

Two years ago, in my bedroom. 
I couldn't hide my erection. derp, phone





*EDIT*: Whilst I'm here, might as well post the rest of my graduation photos.


*Spoiler*: __ 














Herpaderp, proudest moment of my life don'tchaknow.


----------



## Fancy (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Aug 7, 2010)

legan said:


> Cos you guys make me so mad with your constant comparison of me to him



I saw this and I was all


----------



## Anjo (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Sparrow (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm bored, so here are a few pictures of me.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 8, 2010)

Taken about a month ago, @ my cousins wedding.


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Chummy (Aug 8, 2010)

First time posting pics.







I took pics of a friend who wanted to join a contest. Afterwards I took pics of myself. Say hello to my braces.


----------



## Woody WoodPecker (Aug 8, 2010)

Me chilling..


----------



## Table (Aug 9, 2010)

New addition to the family:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Vix (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _my early birthday present_ 




*Spoiler*: _was..._ 




*Spoiler*: _AMAZING_ 




*Spoiler*: _and BEAUTIFUL!_ 




*Spoiler*: _i said..._ 




*Spoiler*: _I do..._ 




*Spoiler*: _forever<3_ 




I love you babe


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm back from a magically shitty trip to Six Flags, yo! I'm on the bottom right, second darkest person in the picture.





^ JAH MON.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## D4nc3Style (Aug 11, 2010)

These pics were taken of me from a Rave I dj'd at called Starstruck


----------



## Anjali (Aug 11, 2010)

Prepare for cuteness overload. 









And as a bonus,


*Spoiler*: _ponies _


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## taiga (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Overwatch (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Blueprint (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








How many pictures have I posted?


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 12, 2010)

Me and two of my friends doing what we do best, having a good time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 13, 2010)

Evening.


----------



## gabies (Aug 13, 2010)

Crowd Surfing


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2010)

don't judge me!!



if you tip your head slightly to the left it'll look better. or worst.


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2010)

ok, now you can judge me.


----------



## Fancy (Aug 15, 2010)

i would make the perfect vampire.. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thread lacks some gayness.


----------



## Icognito (Aug 15, 2010)

Best gaying up I can do 

Also this encouraged me to look through my old pictars 


*Spoiler*: _old school Ben_


----------



## Crackers (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




he hides in his dog kennel whenever I try to catch him. Too bad he still hasn't learned he's only cornering himself when he does it. Maybe I should stop pulling him out of it, though. He may end up hating me even worse. 


She's spoiled rotten and loves to cuddle my boobs. 



because geckos are so much fun to watch as they scuttle across window screens when the sun goes down <3


----------



## Anjo (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Angel (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm back with a few pictures, they are taken off my mobile (while I was getting ready to go out, had my hair up in a scrunchie ) and the quality's real bad.  Missed this thread.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Aug 17, 2010)

Me + hangover + getting up early for a conference call = 

Less hungover


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2010)

old but still me


----------



## Evolet (Aug 17, 2010)

Am so bored. 

Me after a shower. 

Grad:

Doing that stupid "duck face" after getting a new hair cut for the lulz:


----------



## ShounenJanpu (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm funny looking but I'm a nice guy so go easy on me.






*Spoiler*: __ 




This was before my ex made me get my unibrow waxed...it hurt.  She made me shave too. Haha.


----------



## Tommygun (Aug 19, 2010)

*I'm serious: *


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 19, 2010)

Just woke up.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 20, 2010)

I am the one on the right.  Someone was pointing the camera our way so I just hooked my arm through my friend's for a shot.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _A spider bit me_ 









It might look like a mosquito bite to some people but it isn't. It's constantly red like that ever since I first got the bite a few days ago.

The red area used to be larger. I think it's getting better, hopefully, although the colour of it has turned darker even though it's not as big anymore.


----------



## Icognito (Aug 20, 2010)

It's that time again 





EDIT:

Obligatory Zombie pic


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Sure, why not.


----------



## waduhfuhx3 (Aug 20, 2010)

haha sure why not. i'm the blonde.


----------



## Evolet (Aug 20, 2010)

Requested by Sasuke_Bateman. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Damn...it mirrored....well, text says: DON'T MAKE ME SENT MY BITCHES AT YOU, SASUKE_BATMAN. 

See, it grew.


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2010)

yep me 

again


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

hey hey didn't post in here for a while.


----------



## Spica (Aug 21, 2010)

Am I cute now, George?


----------



## Icognito (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _may god have mercy on me_


----------



## Anjo (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _My new hairdo_ 







in my blue room </3


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Tres (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Night out_ 



Gone        ~


----------



## Crackers (Aug 22, 2010)

I got into an argument of sorts over whether or not my nose was big, so I took these as proof. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




too much cleavage 




and some fat and boring white legs and ugly grins that will be gone by the time I wake up tomorrow morning. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anjo (Aug 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mp6VFZKlMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lust (Aug 23, 2010)

Because no matter how weird or idiotic I may look dressing like this, I LOVE these new converse. All star too. Expensive as fuck but still, love them.<33


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 24, 2010)

[sp=@rios][/sp]


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 24, 2010)

After a late night of drinking at the casino



And me before going out to a club in VA


----------



## KBL (Aug 24, 2010)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) face on...


----------



## CokeFloat (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol, I know. I look ugly.


----------



## Soca (Aug 26, 2010)

ayyy


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Byakuya (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Huntress (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _probably hustlin'_


----------



## Praecipula (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yeah, I know. I'm kinda chubby and I wear glasses._


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2010)

There is not point of looking into the camera.

​


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 27, 2010)

Me with my friends out during Christmas eve. I am the girl in red and black.  Was trying hard not to laugh at my friend next to me, so I might look a little weird.


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I do not know how the picture looks >.> no one has told me, I think it may look bad o.o


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2010)

Recent, I think.


----------



## Fancy (Aug 27, 2010)

lol bitch in the middle


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 28, 2010)

Posing in an ex-bachelor's pad



Not the best view, but in front of the CUBE BABY! (those cars are pretty damn sweet I'd have to say)


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 29, 2010)

I was trimming my own hair and ended up going crazy with the electric razor 
(my brother helped me out with the back) 

now this is what I look like while reading your unfunny posts

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 29, 2010)

I gots a new hat!





And a sword!


----------



## Icognito (Aug 29, 2010)

Did someone say hats? 


*Spoiler*: _me and hats_ 











And the latest one


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Anjali (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Byakuya (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Setoshi (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## dilbot (Aug 29, 2010)

FanExpo2010!!


----------



## Vanity (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _My new black Envy wig_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Massive version of the last pic...lol_


----------



## Alex. (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Anjo (Aug 30, 2010)

Just realized I failed before


----------



## Fancy (Aug 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







short hair


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Different pics of me in the last few months.



umm.....yea....


Admiring my ceiling -_-



Forcing myself to bloody smile 



At my cousin's wedding.


----------



## Evolet (Aug 31, 2010)

Pimpin new hair cut  :


Omg, I just realized i look like my fucking chemistry teacher. :


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2010)

me and the ex


me and my sister


The Goonies


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

Me and the fiancé


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 2, 2010)

Fun with black and white noir-style photography.


Grainy cam pic.

Shooped Lady (Sir?) Gaga pic.


----------



## Angel (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Sep 2, 2010)

Before heading off for my graduation ceremony!!!


----------



## Vanity (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Some more of my Envy pics_


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok for the sake of being serious, here i am. Im sorry i got your guys hopes up last time and all you got was a tree with a sweater V.V


*Spoiler*: __ 




My pup CJ pek


----------



## Anjo (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _<333333_


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my half sister Cas. She's my mom's ex's kid, and is 7. Cute girl, first pic I've gotten of her in years!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[IMG="http://imgur.com/Ra2Ut.jpg"]http://imgur.com/Ra2Ut.jpg[/IMG]




Definitely sporting the Cindy Brady look 



/proudbrother


----------



## Jeff (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and two friends


----------



## Eki (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok for the sake of being serious, here i am. Im sorry i got your guys hopes up last time and all you got was a tree with a sweater V.V


*Spoiler*: __ 




My pup CJ pek


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2010)

Back from mein cousin's wedding

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (Sep 5, 2010)

Testing my webcam

Before shower


After shower


----------



## Crackers (Sep 5, 2010)

One of my neighbors got new kittens, and they are the most adorable things ever!!!  I can't stop playing with them <3


*Spoiler*: __ 










lulz awkwarrrrrrd




this guy really loves jumping in my lap and climbing on my shoulders. 




also, because I found him inside and I thought he was too cute and interesting not to photograph. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Uploaded some more of my new Envy cosplay pics(got more time to upload more of them....don't open them if you don't like me)_


----------



## Tex (Sep 6, 2010)

Hangin' out at the local bar. 



Stereotypical picture with an huge sombrero on my back... hanging out during a beach clean up.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OFGGBPK2Oy4[/YOUTUBE]

I'm Diederick. I can post the complete videos too, but be warned, they're in Dutch.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _A few more of my Envy cosplay pics with the black wig_ 














*Spoiler*: _A few regular pics of me that my boyfriend took when we were on the Toronto islands this past Wednesday_


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)

New hair cut


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 7, 2010)

Little side trips that I took this Summer.

*Spoiler*: _Tah Dah!_


----------



## Hitotsumami (Sep 8, 2010)

Outside photograph~


----------



## Morphine (Sep 8, 2010)

​


----------



## reji12 (Sep 8, 2010)

im so hood...........


----------



## Icognito (Sep 8, 2010)

For Eki's benefit



I has a lot of hats 

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Hm 2 more I didn't add with the last group._ 







Some weird Dutch hat I think?



I was popping a cap in the camera man.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 8, 2010)

Gettin it in.....



For those who don't know Im the guy....And I don't know the girl.


----------



## April (Sep 8, 2010)

Got it from the Soshified fan meeting.


----------



## Angel (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2010)

My fiance and I at the local camp ground watching he concert that was being held there. I'm the guy for those who don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Pics from vacations last month*


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 




Not me but the remains of big storm in Venezia


----------



## Fancy (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Not pics of me, pics of my guinea pigs(they are a little over 2 months old, both are female)_


----------



## D4nc3Style (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's a photo from Saturday. I was djing at a rave called "Tracers" The main headliner was "S3RL" the man who created the song "Pretty rave girl" XD


----------



## Ko_Ko (Sep 10, 2010)

So I've lost a -little- bit of weight this year. My work is never over, but I swear to christ if I can, anyone can. First pic is Fall of '09, didn't get serious until last March really.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 10, 2010)

ready to go out


----------



## Ko_Ko (Sep 11, 2010)

BRB, looking up an awesome way to kill myself. Maybe several ways, so I can combine them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdnxcZ56xMo[/YOUTUBE]

I needed some water before this, fuck. I'm sorry Jamiroquai.


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2010)

Let the day begin!

*Spoiler*: __ 





I had actually started before this (started while watching that new Resident Evil movie lol). But it's one of the earliest pics I have. No, my finger pointing doesn't signify #1. I just do that while I hold the glass. 





It hits you where it hurts ;p

*Spoiler*: __ 





That shot went down pretty bad. I wonder why.. it just felt so.. _Real_ 




lols, funnily enough, my friend and I were talking about being a good example while we were there. 
i talk a lot


I can totally be one of those hot, showcase people >: )

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sooo much Elvis. So little money. :<




Lets forward a couple of hours~

*Spoiler*: __ 





Santa Monica :]



A cellphone camera will only take you so far lol. a few moments later I had a very personal conversation with Elias that lasted about an hour or so


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2010)

When we were headed back home. lulz public transit

These shoe lases will probably not match with many of my clothing... but who cares!

*Spoiler*: __ 





I had to buy them. : hurr




hmm

*Spoiler*: __ 





Are people staring at me?


Who gives a flying fuck!







*Spoiler*: __ 





This one is the least provocative, so I'll only post this one.


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 13, 2010)

Hair before:




Gone tomorrow:



Well today, actually.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2010)

​


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## colours (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _camping extravaganza_ 





do you see all those pansies with RVs and trailers?
jerks 





too lazy to upload more ;(


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I never learned the fine art of binding ties_ 










*Spoiler*: _I am physically incapable of smiling_


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah fuck it I'll post them. 


Being retarded with a friend.




removed.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _school day one_ 





at the school yard or whatever



close up on my make up before I cleaned it at home


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 15, 2010)

This is me on the right:


This is me excited about American Iced Tea:


This is what I do for fun:


These are my tattoos:





NOW YOU KNOW ME.


----------



## BVB (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Fraust (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Tres (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just me drinking a coke_ 



Gone        ~


----------



## Lust (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just your average Freshman._


----------



## Kairi (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## AvsY (Sep 18, 2010)

Heres a pic of me....


----------



## Lust (Sep 19, 2010)

Saturday morning. I got up waay too early.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elijah (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the show, I am the main attraction. 





I swear I didn't know this picture was being taken,lol.





My eyes, they change color. D=


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 19, 2010)

Got some more done on my right leg today by my other good friend. He knows me well, and snuck even more Naruto symbolism into it.

Back pic, but whatever.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Uploaded some more when looking through my pics again_


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 20, 2010)

cdgejgkcdgckjg


----------



## Netorie (Sep 20, 2010)

I was bored...

I was bored...

I was bored...hell, I don't even know why I'm posting myself. >.<


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 20, 2010)

Some recent pics. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fancy (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## WT (Sep 22, 2010)

Trying out facial hair ... does it suit me?


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2010)

YEP


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 22, 2010)

Who wants to start a band with me?


----------



## Elijah (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Krix (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Sep 23, 2010)

old picture


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2010)

This one is really me


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _me petting my dog_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4JTg2tX3lE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Kakashette (Sep 24, 2010)

ok.. here I am

*Spoiler*: __ 








a *few* of my costumes


*Spoiler*: __ 



Silent Hill nurse:


Nana!!


My steampunk outfit:


Punisher:




I have a bunch more costumes.. but I'm feeling lazy enough to stop there.


----------



## ScorpionAmethyst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ta-dah!_ 






*Spoiler*: _without make-up_


----------



## Kakashette (Sep 26, 2010)

I miss my "crazy" hair 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vK_v8kfNrmE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]isoYKDeqlzU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S090Agqb3ho[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4sTwXbIMT1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 27, 2010)

Drunk.


----------



## Abinash Uzumaki (Sep 28, 2010)

here I am - so insane


----------



## AfterGlow (Sep 28, 2010)

A few weeks old.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 28, 2010)

​


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _what exactly am i w-OH GOD MAKE IT GO AWAY :'(_


----------



## Anjali (Oct 1, 2010)

*HQ.*

& cropped for the sake of public decency.





*Fin.*


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2010)

after the game


----------



## Elijah (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Vix (Oct 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _long time no see_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 4, 2010)

My fiance and I on the beach yesterday while we were celebrating our 5 year anniversary.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2010)

bored in class


----------



## Fraust (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 7, 2010)

might as well:33


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 8, 2010)

Court Side watching Carmelo Anthony


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jannoy (Oct 8, 2010)

Gratuitous pictars of myself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why not camwhore? It's nice and sunny outside on the patio.


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2010)

hullo


----------



## dilbot (Oct 9, 2010)

*X-japan concert in Toronto!!!!*


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pics of my guinea pigs_


----------



## Jaded Heart (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _oh yeah_ 





I be such a G, rolling fly in my uniform (;


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## I Я Reckless! (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## megaman10 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



People were being rude so I deleted it. Pm me if you want to know what I look like


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like my kitty hat! X3


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2010)

Went to a camping trip with some friends back in July. Here are a few pics. :]


*Spoiler*: _stopping on the road, taking in the view of the river that was on the other side_ 





me eating my sunflower seeds. i see a belly, my god, i'm a fatass





*Spoiler*: __ 





ahh nothing says camping better than supermarket supplies. that table thing isn't even made of real wood 





*Spoiler*: __ 





it was a surprise shot, but my skills as a camerawhore come in handy >:]




*Spoiler*: __ 





making smores are hard :/






*Spoiler*: __ 





i also look fat here, damn.



huuuuge






*Spoiler*: __ 





the whole gang


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't ever finish in one post 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: _guess who i'm taking home_ 











*Spoiler*: _WORST ENDING TO A FUN TRIP_ 





Stuck in the fuckin' scorching  heat for 2 hours because a tire blew out. khahsoifgasfasf


----------



## Icognito (Oct 14, 2010)

Did someone say Nostalgia?


*Spoiler*: _old school days_ 










AND



I was so fucking adorable... One in middle btw


----------



## Anjali (Oct 14, 2010)

I kind of have a  facial expression, but I was just really tired. ;__;


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

edit: resized lol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Awkward fob pose picture due to nagging from Korean friends.


----------



## Ephemere (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Setoshi (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2010)

Linking to what I just posted:


Mary is taking other pics.  I'll post those when I sober up.

Oh, shit, half-time is almost over.


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Oct 17, 2010)

I was at the Valley of Fire yesterday with the family. Didn't even know mom's boyfriend took this picture. He must have done it while I was pretending to hit someone behind their back.



I think it was my mom


----------



## Sotei (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Ho ho ho~~

So there's a picture thread after all.

Me up in the Colorado Mountains... Boulder to be exact.



Me surfing world famous Cocoa Beach, FL. Home of the equally world famous Kelley Slater. 



My handsome mug, half shaven, but don't think I'm ever two facin'. 



Black and white with the Bose headphones.



O.k. last shot, messing with the photo booth effects on the Mac.




Enjoy, or don't, free will baby, I can't hate on it.


----------



## KBL (Oct 17, 2010)

Pics of last night.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 18, 2010)

I went to the vondelpark in Amsterdam.
To bad it was a bit crowded.
Someone had planned the marathon there........


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Sketchy (Oct 18, 2010)

Meh, I'll post some lame pics as well .

A bit light..


Without lot's of white ;noworry.


----------



## Eki (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## shit (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Invocandum (Oct 19, 2010)

GREETINGS FEMALES.


----------



## Elijah (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 20, 2010)

Kay so it's been like 4 years. Guess I'll reveal myself.


----------



## Laurens (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## gabies (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Jannoy (Oct 23, 2010)

ALOHA!


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

I went to a comic book convention today, so let me start off with the standard heavy-set catgirl cosplay 

here's a display of the awful anime shit they had for sell, you know if it's not a big city convention that it's gonna have flea market grade stuff for sale
*Spoiler*: __ 













the GI Joes for sale were pretty boss
*Spoiler*: __ 









and a robot, piloted by a little girl
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

there were a lot of cosplayers there, so let me start with the best one, though iono what she's supposed to be

there were some daw children cosplayers, so I snapped photos like a creeper 
*Spoiler*: __ 









this guy wins coolest in show

I found two Ash Ketchups, but the girl version was more proud of her t-shirt than her costume, and the black kid turned his hat around and made it look like just any red hat when it was actually ash's hat with the symbol and everything like a retard, but anyway
*Spoiler*: __ 









this guy is much cooler than that other guy I said was cool

here are all the cosplayers playing pokemon, and actually it took seeing them all playing pokemon for me to really consider them superdorks
*Spoiler*: __ 









this is pretty neat


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

here's a dump of cosplayers
*Spoiler*: __ 















also people dressed as zombies for a big zombie walk, I would've stayed to get pictures of that, but there's only so much of this shit I can take
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

and finally this is the gnarly swag I picked up

this is the autograph of the main animator of Space Ghost Coast to Coast and the voice of Zorat (or w/e his name is) along with a bunch of other SGC2C characters, and I think he also did Aqua Teen Hunger Force and some other shit iono

this is a nice looking Ayeka Jurai from Tenchi Muyo, drawn by the guy who did the Hack/Slash comic, this was my splurge and I like it a lot

finally the gem of going, the guy who made Ren and Stimpy was doing sketches for $20, and he churned out this phenomenal one of Spideren and Wolverimpy for me, shit is so fucking boss


----------



## Gino (Oct 23, 2010)

Mad as hell lol.........




Kiss the earrings bitch......


----------



## blue berry (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



**


----------



## Ice Prince (Oct 24, 2010)

Been awhile since I posted one, so...rawr.


----------



## Setoshi (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Crackers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The brother that's grinning from ear-to-ear reminds me of an eager  ten-year-old at Christmas time, which is understandable seeing as how it was his wedding night. I just wish someone had done a  count-down or something, that way I could  have at least had some time to make my expression look intentional. But  I guess that's what makes it such a funny picture. 

We took another photo and I still wasn't ready for it, though. Oh, well.


----------



## Yush (Oct 27, 2010)

_Long time no see guys...and...by see, I mean literally.
That's right.
GLASSES!!!111one!:
_


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2010)

Who better?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 29, 2010)

Just with my hoodie


----------



## Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

:33


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 29, 2010)

Costume Day ; Im the dark skinned one..



Another :


----------



## Kittan (Oct 30, 2010)

Painted for homecoming.


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 30, 2010)

i am wolverine

seriously



i made the claws myself btw


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2010)

More pics of my guineas:

Blanca:





You can see the bit of her ear missing in this pic... :











Blanca is a super sweet little guinea. She likes to stretch out on my lap and close her eyes sometimes. She even did a stretched out her hind leg today while on my lap(you know like how we stretch up our arms sometimes). It was really cute and she seems to settle in and like being with me.

Anemone:





Black Star:











As usual Black Star teeth chattered at me when I was holding her and she was also hard to catch(I honestly have to get help from my dad to catch her a lot of the time...it takes two people). I wonder if she will ever like being held. I feel like she won't. I think it's just her nature. She's just more aggressive than the other two.


----------



## Fran (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







London Expo 31/10/10


edit: THE REST OF THE EXPO PHOTOS CAN BE FOUND HERE:


----------



## Judecious (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Oct 31, 2010)

lol.


----------



## gabies (Oct 31, 2010)

im the clown


----------



## Sora (Oct 31, 2010)

me on Piano I fucked up at the end the reaction is funny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8P7OPtpqJg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## HawaiianG (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive been on break from this site for a long time, and now ive come back XD


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just me singing! :P_


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Icognito (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is me doing some "work"

I hate being videoed but alas it had to be done, the first thing is a kind of advert thing to promote what we do at college on our Vtalent days which is to try and promote volunteering among the Student's so sorry Milady no suit I'm afraid. Although I may be able to find the other vid where I got filmed doing the other side of my job.
Oh second is a blog type thing >_>

Anyways enough with the back story o:


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2010)

fuck yo cats. Coco wins.


----------



## Sheireen (Nov 6, 2010)

The sky looked so beautiful


----------



## Fancy (Nov 6, 2010)

he's my bestie


----------



## lord_itachi (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _On top of the tallest mountain in the world..._ 



Nope, not Everest.

Points to whoever gets that.


----------



## Slacker (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Bonten (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _After walking down Snowdon_ 



​


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 7, 2010)

Pics of me and my girl at the fair 









I love my baby. Ain't she gorgeous?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 9, 2010)

From 80's Prom. <3 Pink


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2010)

Conan's first show on TBS. :WOW


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _ruler of the world _ 









not gonna open it, though. keep it nice and safe. x3 they gave it to use after the show.




They gave us this, too!

*Spoiler*: __ 







it was delicious!




mmm conan ticket


Security was so tight, they didn't even let us take our phones into the studio. They had to take them away and we had to pick them up after the show. :v


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

Has to be you, was on the camera for like 10 seconds.


----------



## tgre (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Huntress (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## HawaiianG (Nov 10, 2010)

just waking up


----------



## Zach (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Klue (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Ephemere (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Nov 14, 2010)

:vuvu:vuvu:vuvu


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 14, 2010)

DDD


----------



## Elijah (Nov 14, 2010)

Haven't posted a pic in awhile. =D










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Nov 15, 2010)

Grandpa Sweater time! Im the letter D....for D cups


----------



## Evolet (Nov 15, 2010)

Omg, I was walking from school with a friend and I met the cutest, friendliest, most epically named kitty ever. 

THIS KITTY HERE MADE MY DAY! 

LOOK HOW SHE STAND ON HER HIND LEGS AND TRIES TO CLIMB ON TOP OF ME. AWWWWW.  


Artisan the cat.  what an awesome name. pek Too bad I can't keep her


----------



## Yu~Kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Beware of the cheesiest pic ever


----------



## gabies (Nov 17, 2010)

clown (thanks to vai for making it animooted)


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Quincy James (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Judecious (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 19, 2010)

It's been a while


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Huntress (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Jυstin (Nov 24, 2010)

Same shot. Same expression. Different poses.







I'm indecisive


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2010)

Little Alien.


----------



## Alien (Nov 24, 2010)

And another one. (yes i'm bored out of my ass)


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Astronaut (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Nov 25, 2010)

kitten=pancakes


----------



## gabies (Nov 27, 2010)

Morph Suit!


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Degelle (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Koppachino (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Evolet (Nov 27, 2010)

My pussy.


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





My and my gf on top of the Pałac Kultury i Nauki in Warsaw.


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2010)

PRETTY ENGLAND SNOW






​


----------



## Tex (Dec 1, 2010)

Beeeeer!



Part-haaaayy!


There are 3 ninjas in this picture, can you see them?


----------



## lolalicious (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've posted here a while back, but I've changed enough that it should be okay. Haha. Let's hope so.

*Spoiler*: __ 




guess where i work~ 





*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 








And the Sakura in my set is also me. >w>"


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## KBL (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a Samurai .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vix (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _we definitely want dahlias for the wedding_


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _don't click for my nudes_ 











I need to shave :[


----------



## Crackers (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Dec 8, 2010)

shotabies


----------



## Bioness (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a Bioness Timeline!!!


----------



## Eki (Dec 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _new haircut get_ 




Bushy Brows 








Taking pictures by myself.


----------



## Evolet (Dec 8, 2010)

An old pic of me and my golden retriever pup before her spaying. 


That's right. Be jealous. 

She gone so fat now.  Not because of the spay, she actually trimmed down after that, but during these cold winter days and school have made it harder for me to walk her and my other dog. 

Bonus. 

IS IT A BED INTRUDER, OLIVER?!


----------



## Crackers (Dec 8, 2010)

This little guy is actually my brand new nephew, but the congrats are still greatly appreciated. Thanks for them. 


*Spoiler*: _Yeah, I'm showing him off some more. So bite me._


----------



## Ko_Ko (Dec 9, 2010)

What does current gen mean? I'm still in 1998 to death.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 10, 2010)

Some pics from Auz land


*Spoiler*: __ 





Me and my Bro


Visited Santa


My fav probs


So relaxed!


Couldnt get a proper pic of this fucker


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## JellyButter (Dec 11, 2010)

Limited time only ;


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Lounge. I'm blue. 

[sp=From my trip over the summer, when I had my sexy Japanese tan]

I miss that tan.[/sp]


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sexiest jew in the land of jewz_


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _dreaming of fiji_ 



and all the sexay ladies that come with it



someday 





*Spoiler*: _best sign for acknowledging something good_ 






thumbs up, of course. 





*Spoiler*: _i know what you're thinking.._ 



why does he keep looking to the side?


because i'm a weirdo  
and because that's where my monitor is




It looks like I have pink eye. lmao  I don't, I swear!


----------



## Huntress (Dec 13, 2010)

i got a dinosaur!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Judecious (Dec 14, 2010)

Baby Picture


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 15, 2010)

_Been a while Random Photos from Summer Till Now._











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## lolalicious (Dec 15, 2010)

New hair~



*Spoiler*: __ 




WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN--





*Spoiler*: __ 




Because I like my canines...




And for those of you who are nerdier than the rest...


Just promise not to creep on my dA. Lolol.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 15, 2010)

Quite long but more of me doing work stuffs. We did a radio prep and show so yeah. You can pretty much skip all the bits without me in it =D Unless you want to see my lame recording skills with a cheap flip cam <_<


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 16, 2010)

dont mind me


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 16, 2010)

my new bad ass picture on face


----------



## Chibason (Dec 16, 2010)

Me doing nerdiest possible hand gesture.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 17, 2010)

IRL 2D.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2010)

Ready for the beach!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't smile in pictures, but fuck it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

Been a while, sup!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 18, 2010)

The first pic of mine I posted here in NF.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBRZaR4uv0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _cake_


----------



## Gino (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't take pictures when your high......Also cut off the fro

*Spoiler*: __ 







Kiss the earrings bitch....


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Justin used Mirror Shot!_ 



/it'saPokemonthing









That's my quota for the month


----------



## Anjali (Dec 21, 2010)

I enjoy





.


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just  me and my homeboy. 



he's so motherfucking tall


----------



## sheena (Dec 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Panda!_ 










*Spoiler*: _ wearing my brothers shirt_ 




haha everyone tells me i wear it better than him 





*Spoiler*: _Halloween_ 




Kinda old now haha


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 24, 2010)

First time poster 


*Spoiler*: _Random pic taken in the school bathroom xD_


----------



## Dango (Dec 24, 2010)

Also, merry christmas from hong kong, guys :3
i hope everyone's had a kind december this year.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 24, 2010)

A drunk photo for you guys 


And another not so drunk photo


----------



## Icognito (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Grrblt (Dec 25, 2010)

Gingerbread spaceships - for people who are too cool for houses.


*Spoiler*: _Star Destroyer_ 










*Spoiler*: _TIE interceptor_ 






*Spoiler*: _pilot_


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _my girlfriend_ 




Lulz


----------



## Beυrre (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Picspicspics_ 





*Spoiler*: _Birthday_ 




A really pretty sunset on the night of my birthday~

Santa Monica pier.




*Spoiler*: _Christmas stuff_ 




<33




*Spoiler*: _Pictures of some weird girl_ 





Abbey Road.
*shit my hair is long*

Yeah, Audrey and I are good friends, no big deal.

The glow makes me look really innocent

This one best fits my personality.


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

The summer started.



I look kinda queer.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Springlake (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]V-IVnKcTt1A[/YOUTUBE]

Because I can be seen in a few frames here and there


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 1, 2011)

Me without the glasses


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Setoshi (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## lolalicious (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




i feel like poop.






*Spoiler*: __ 





hi, i'm lola and i bite my lip a lot.




*Spoiler*: __ 





pout.




*Spoiler*: __ 





why am i so gaaaaay




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 





i also like my lips.
sorry.




OKAY THE END


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Slacker (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Itachinator (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

My answer to the haters. .


----------



## Sora (Jan 5, 2011)

a gif of me I made


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 6, 2011)

After taking of pictures yesterday



My eye bags' getting bigger.


----------



## VioNi (Jan 6, 2011)

Me and my friend (I'm the one with the fan)



Me and my other friend at my graduation.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 8, 2011)

Got a pixie cut. 

U mad?


----------



## gabies (Jan 8, 2011)

i went on 4 hikes today
nature dump part 1


----------



## gabies (Jan 8, 2011)

part 2!


----------



## Slacker (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Kitsune (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel like posting old shit now 


*Spoiler*: _Dj antman, i be shitting on Cash at SSF4, lawlz_ 














*Spoiler*: _lololol look at my dads dumbass face_ 








My face was so burnt from sitting in the sun


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

More random shit


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 12, 2011)

Winter Blood Lust <3



&& 80's Prom crop


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## blue berry (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

Been busy scanning in some old photo albums for my mom so i might as well post some pics 





Also found a nude pic of me when i was 2 years old


----------



## gabies (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Huntress (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _idk really..._ 









*Spoiler*: _silly faces_


----------



## gabies (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Setoshi (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Mishudo (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Vix (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Our trip to San Fran Pt.1_ 




First we went to the beach early as fuck.

On our drive there we saw some cows.

The scenery was pretty awesome looking.

Then we saw this pretty cool ass house.

HERE WE ARE! Except I didn't get a clear shot of the city here u_u

Here we are in some part of San Fran :>

YAY SAN FRAN!

We decided we wanted to go to the San Fran Zoo, but then we stopped at this little park place first to look at the view.

It was gorgeous..

So so soooo fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Vix (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Our trip to San Fran pt.2_ 






I really really liked the view of this.  It was amazing, the beach looked so beautiful from where we stood.

We got to the San Francisco Zoo, except I forgot that all zoos fucking close at 4pm.  Fuck zoos.  The drive there was still really fun.  And we can always go next time :]

then we drove by these houses which I thought looked so fucking cool.

We drove to the Golden Gate Bridge!

I was soo fucking excited!

It looked soo damn beautiful.

So then we parked and decided we were going to walk on it.

It started getting dark


----------



## Vix (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Our trip to San Fran Pt.3_ 




There were so many cars zooming by us when we were walking.

Our goal was to reach that giant pillar or whatever you call it since we couldn't walk all the way across.  I estimated, it would take about two hours to get across the whole thing, and pedestrians couldn't walk across the bridge after 6:30 :/

We got closer, it looked so close from where we started, but that was a far ass walk lol.

WE FINALLY REACHED IT! And then we kissed to make a beautiful memory.  Then we walked back to the car :>  This was by far the best road trip I'd ever taken with anyone.

Oh yeah, I also made him so delicious Pad Thai.  I love cooking for him


----------



## Lord10 (Jan 16, 2011)

I got the 60's award at a New Years Party!



I just don't get why I didn't do the peace sign...


----------



## Origami (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pictures =3_ 






*Spoiler*: _Donuts!_ 











*Spoiler*: _Smiley!_ 











*Spoiler*: _Your future artist! (Because I fail, big time!)_


----------



## Vix (Jan 17, 2011)

I indeed, will go in the kitchen to make him a sammich.  But~ I make delicious food for us to eat everyday regardless :]


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 17, 2011)

Violet contacts <3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 17, 2011)

No contacts !


----------



## Setoshi (Jan 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




scully tiem


----------



## Vix (Jan 17, 2011)

I cook him delicious food all the time


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm the guy with the glasses beside the black guy with glasses (ironic seeing as I am black too lol)


----------



## Icognito (Jan 19, 2011)

So Icog got very drunk Friday. Also yes I know the chick I'm sat next to is rather attractive and no I did not hit that.


*Spoiler*: _Drunk 1_ 





I don't know why I made this face I do know I was swearing at the cam because I was annoyed.


*shrugs*


Faked shockedness maybe?


I WAS HAPPY


Milady aka m o l o k o wanted to see me in a suit, sadly that's the best I can provide, she stole my work badge for like all of the night and my hat 





*Spoiler*: _What Icog looked like on booze and Speed_


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Jan 20, 2011)

Since a certain member believes I am male.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ̣ (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _From my recent NY trip_ 








Went to the Hershey Factory in NYC.




Met up with Renzo!


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 21, 2011)

My black hair and proof of my tallness





My tallness


----------



## monkeybananas (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Itachinator (Jan 22, 2011)

MonkeyBananas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude at the back underneath the light! im probably wrong


----------



## Eki (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ went to the beach with some friends.... yea, beach, winter, wtf ,mayne..... but anyway good ol' Santa Cruz :D _


----------



## EmoUnloved (Jan 22, 2011)

:3


It's kinda old but it will do. xD


----------



## Roy (Jan 23, 2011)

when the thumbs up becomes popular again, you can thank me.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 23, 2011)

MonkeyBananas said:


> Lol bro. I wouldn't post a bad pic of myself here.
> 
> In short, no.



Lol ok im crap at guessing your most likely the one on the far left by that girl then .


----------



## Haris (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Yo'_


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm the guy on the right with the evil look lol...xD


pic:

Also: This one is me too..:


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 23, 2011)

Modeling picture from 2008:


This is me now, dyed my hair!


----------



## Greed (Jan 23, 2011)

Last pic I posted was huge, so I'll just post one of me alone


----------



## Greidy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thought I'd post a pic as well.


----------



## Deft (Jan 24, 2011)

New comer here. I'm something special to look at.

I apologize for nothing.


*Spoiler*: _Why so serious?_


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 24, 2011)

ALMIGHTY CRAZYNESS!





















I apologize for the fact that i look a mess XD


----------



## Deft (Jan 24, 2011)

Thought I'd post a nice one of me... With my many different hairstyles. ;D


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 












*Spoiler*: _My tattoo!!!_


----------



## EmoUnloved (Jan 24, 2011)

Me mostly at recent.







I was on my way to Greece till we had to stop in England due to weather. So these were from England. =D
Sorry about my uglesness if it blinds you. >.<


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 26, 2011)

Old pic as Gaara:


Newest Pic:


----------



## Deft (Jan 28, 2011)

Me at the big chill

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 









Me doing a gig - beat-boxing at the big chill!

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2011)

forewarning: it's boring
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXYmGSp9XoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Jan 28, 2011)

*Ooh la la. ♥*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Migooki (Jan 29, 2011)

In before more shitty comments from ugly people who think they're better than me.

Well guess what, you're not. Go waste your time on something else. :3


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Jan 29, 2011)

*More Pictures. ♥*


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _snow, monopoly, durrrrgs_


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopeless mirror pic. XD


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes another stupid baby alien pic. Had to crop something out...


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ninja post_ 



http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh113/subarashee/erinemi.jpg


----------



## EmoUnloved (Feb 1, 2011)

New pics











Sorry about my uglesness. >.<


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2011)

If it wasn't for Cin linking me, I'd have never seen this shirt. So thank you, Cin, mucho loff 


mandatory camwhorin'



Fuck yeeeaaah. :']


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 2, 2011)

New pics.


----------



## Mael (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh fuck it...might as well...


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are two images of me, feel free to stalk me/insult me 

Second one is newer!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[IMG=]http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2999/14290486.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=]http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/1774/stillcap0001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pipe (Feb 3, 2011)

Spaghetti time


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thank God for haircuts. I've got one in... looks like it's going on 14 hours now.


----------



## DanE (Feb 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> Oh fuck it...might as well...



omg that guy on the top left looks like Robin Williams


----------



## JellyButter (Feb 6, 2011)

After track practice


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2011)

forewarning: it's awesome
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCp96-L8dW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2011)

Sexy have posted


*Spoiler*: __ 




I lied


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Javs (Feb 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2011)

I want you to be free~

So don't worry about me~


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2011)

Before I cut it...



... again


----------



## Angel (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll just repost this from the Blender.


----------



## gabies (Feb 8, 2011)

find me and win a prize


----------



## 【Temari】 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## gabies (Feb 9, 2011)

proceeding a dumpage:


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _whaddup bitches_


----------



## gabies (Feb 11, 2011)

well since the BH is shit, and abs arent a bannable offense, here you go, you guys are a better lot than the bathhouse for these pics anywway


----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## EmoUnloved (Feb 13, 2011)

Pics time











Sorry Im ugles. >.<


----------



## escamoh (Feb 13, 2011)

practicing my flying:


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2011)

Me and my boyfriend at a party.


----------



## Vix (Feb 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Happy Valentine's Day<3_


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2011)

Been some time since posted here...



Look fuckin drugged


----------



## Anjali (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Darkhope (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a glutton for punishment, and finally decided to do it:


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Tres (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



gone     ~


----------



## 【Temari】 (Feb 20, 2011)

before you guys getting curious of my looks 

just look at my baby angel first,  and you guys will have a clue     
look at the eyes and the lips.. <3


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Losing hagoi during Asian New Year a shitload (I'm white, but I was invited ).


*Spoiler*: __ 








Guy Fawkes.


*Spoiler*: __ 








And me and my friend meditating on a giant stone Bible in the park for shits and giggles.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 23, 2011)

Random, no theme or set

My stomach is so smooth. Wish it were a bit more cut, but I ain't complaining.



At the Statue of Liberty on that cold Monday 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laurens (Feb 26, 2011)

don'tknowwhyi'mpostingthis.jpg


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Yu~Kun (Feb 26, 2011)

Random stuff I do when I'm bored and full of vanity


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 27, 2011)

Blonde Espionage XD


----------



## little nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't put up a pic in years...

Cut my hair a week ago


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Huntress (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## lolalicious (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's some more cosplay pics! This time, my updated Yoko cosplay~!







*Spoiler*: __ 




EPIC PHOTOBOMB~~




Non-cosplay;

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got my bellybutton pierced! :'D


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Feb 28, 2011)

I just discovered I have a web cam, I can't believe I never noticed.

I also tried lip plumper today, it appears to work, and omg it tingles and smells like pumpkin pie!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 1, 2011)

Dyed my hair somewhat darker... mehh x3


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Seme\Uke?! :amazed


----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Ephemere (Mar 3, 2011)

[IMG=the beautiful bathroom]http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183777_1897248636814_1409570937_2196838_7871159_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Mar 5, 2011)

My friend and I


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

It's sooo zeebra.


----------



## harhar (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bitches, get ready to jizz in your pants. ;D_ 








My hobby is modelling. My attempt at a Light Yagami pose. ;D


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not the one sticking my tongue out, I'm the seasick/hungover dude.


----------



## lolalicious (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm back, with photos from my photoshoot this past weekend :3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 7, 2011)

Bestie and I out to eat. XD


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 9, 2011)

Taken today 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lolalicious (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a normal one of me, as requested Cx
Taken at my vo-tech. Hooray~


----------



## DeDeMouse (Mar 10, 2011)

wow nice thread 

it's me sir.. yoroshiku..


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 11, 2011)

I went yesterday to this big aquarium :33


----------



## Legan II (Mar 11, 2011)

[size=-5]We got no troubles
Life is the bubbles
Under the sea
Under the sea
Since life is sweet here
We got the beat here
Naturally
Even the sturgeon an' the ray
They get the urge 'n' start to play
We got the spirit
You got to hear it
Under the sea[/size]

But as for me o:


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2011)

Postin' after Ben.


*Spoiler*: _dog scrubs_ 








​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Lovely (Mar 14, 2011)

It's been two years... might as well show a little bit of myself. 

*Cheap camera ftw*:


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ice Prince (Mar 20, 2011)

Vanity XD


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Mar 22, 2011)

Got my hair cut on a whim yesterday! It's so much shorter than normal for me.
Be gentle.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 22, 2011)

Discovering the joys of curly hair.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I felt awkward taking a picture of myself without a stupid face, so I included my conditioner to make it a little more bearable for me. lulz








Yeah, I'm not using a hair straightener anymore from now on.


----------



## Roy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _A picture you have to take when visiting this city _ 







amirite? you have to. too bad it was raining and shit.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

Just taken.


----------



## Robbie V (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Taken literally yesterday afternoon_


----------



## Crackers (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in such an amazing mood, I am going to post pictures again. Just got done with my first catering experience. So, so proud. 


*Spoiler*: __ 















Beating myself up over the lack of pictures I took of the table itself. It was gorgeous.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laurens (Mar 27, 2011)

#heythere


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2011)

nope, nothing interesting here


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Mar 29, 2011)

Sometimes I am in awe of how beautiful nature is.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## JellyButter (Mar 29, 2011)

*Shwagg, just call Jellz a diva !*
*Spoiler*: __ 



So thats what you like


----------



## gabies (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## gabies (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## jux (Mar 31, 2011)

FFFFF I forgot how adorkable Crackers was.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea you also forgot that the picture thread is for pictures only.


----------



## gabies (Mar 31, 2011)

so did you fumo-kun


----------



## Santí (Mar 31, 2011)

Some oldies, and the last one being new.


----------



## gabies (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2011)

India won the world cup
Went out to celebrate

This is 1:30 AM pic 



See if you can spot me, I'm on top of that bus


----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 3, 2011)

It's been months since I've been on NF.  So just sharing my newer shots (this was taken some 2 weeks ago). It's a low quality pic, my phone was never good to take pics anyway. (though I still take them ) 

Warning: Not so much Miss Universe material.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 4, 2011)

Come get it ladies.


----------



## Soca (Apr 4, 2011)

old pic at school


----------



## DeDeMouse (Apr 4, 2011)

My new hair. I just cut it by myself.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Yeah, yeah_ 




Adelaide, Australia - November 2009. I'm the one on the right.


Phuket, Thailand - November 2009. I'm (obviously) the one on the left.

They may be from '09, but I don't look any different now from how I did then.


----------



## Emre Al Turk (Apr 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Turkafier is here, shake your head then look 'round in fear. Now dance. It's your chance._


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

Some new pictures again.


----------



## Hidan (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2011)

new pic i got bored in class


----------



## Sophie (Apr 7, 2011)

*Alright *takes a deep breath* no use being shy, here comes:

prepare for a very cheese smile.* 




*here with my friend posin with some famous guy at ahoy *


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 7, 2011)

not as good as some of my past pictures but at least im smiling right


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 8, 2011)

Drunk, lol.


----------



## Emre Al Turk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My version of Planet Burst_ 








<3


----------



## Hidan (Apr 8, 2011)

Before shower, this is a pretty recent photo of me


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 8, 2011)

my girlfriend too 


*Spoiler*: __ 






winner is Tatamaru:


----------



## Hidan (Apr 9, 2011)

Because people cant comprehend the idea of a cute girl writing in a forum...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 9, 2011)

Eh Fuck it im bored since its 4:00 am in the morning, why the hell not >.>


----------



## Emre Al Turk (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Me doing some modelling a while back._ 








EDIT: Just so you know, it's half way through being photoshopped, so that is not the final product.


----------



## Emre Al Turk (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _FYI: I didn't have a boner, my boxers were screwed up._


----------



## Alex. (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Emre Al Turk (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _UFC Tings._


----------



## KBL (Apr 9, 2011)

Becaue i can post pics if i want .

Some friends...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hidan (Apr 10, 2011)

Playing with my little doggie ^_^



Wasn't sure whether or not to post this pic the last time but I will post it now


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2011)

An old one of my sister and I at my Godmother's wedding.


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 10, 2011)

Picture taken yesterday. :


----------



## Ice Prince (Apr 10, 2011)

If you don't like boy on boy love, I probably wouldn't look. 

Fair warning.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 11, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> Sleepy, bored and was ready to go to bed.
> 
> web 1.2 quality and I'm not photogenic.  Going to delete it in a few days anyways.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah that was bad.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2011)

camwhore duties ._.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 13, 2011)

*Cant remember if i posted this pic or not....oh well , here ya go (:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2011)

gonna fight my avy

*Spoiler*: __ 






and I'll fight you too 

*Spoiler*: __ 





jk i love you guys


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't post in here in awhile. my face is awkward.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _what_ 





3-peat?


----------



## gabies (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 15, 2011)

yep


----------



## Chloe (Apr 15, 2011)

Camera whore tiems


----------



## Raizen (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Kiseki (Apr 16, 2011)

My last photoshoot x3
It was for a make-up tutorial actually  
was hella much fun. (way too extreme make-up! :

And yeah that is really me. Im not kidding.
This was a camshot of that day:

And this is another camshot when I did my hair curly!


----------



## Setoshi (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Table (Apr 17, 2011)

blahblahblah at least I'm only drunk in one of these..


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 17, 2011)

old - Picture taken on my shit dell laptop. 

*Spoiler*: __ 











recent - edited. I wanted to test out cs5.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

gettin my beard in


----------



## olehoncho (Apr 18, 2011)

Me on the Throne of Swords


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 19, 2011)

Prom was Saturday 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Edit: Just thought I'd add that I'm the female


----------



## gabies (Apr 19, 2011)

when i had the shaggy hair!


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2011)

Activating attention whore mode.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 19, 2011)

*Hate On It:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please do.


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 19, 2011)

​


----------



## Smoke (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Attila (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The one on the left_


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 21, 2011)

Friends threw me a small surprise birthday party right before our weekly anime viewing - they're so wonderful. pek

[sp=I was still flustered, plus they gave me a triple threat chocolate cake: chocolate icing on chocolate cake with chocolate chunks inside][/sp]


----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I haven't posted this pic before. This was WAY back, when I had longer hair and was in another dorm (and trying on my brand-new top ). 

I still own top though. XD




One of my guilty pleasures of Bleach fandom.


----------



## Ice Prince (Apr 24, 2011)

Tipsy club fun with some of the crew. XD  I was pissed at these people behind us for throwing drinks all over the damn place.  I *think* I was in the process of bitching when this was taken haha.  

Either way, fun night. <3


----------



## Frosch (Apr 24, 2011)

at restaurant celebrating after graduation picture 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 25, 2011)

For Stoned. I'll send you a pic of me later


----------



## indie nii chan (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I'm more ard' bodied than Psuedo._ 








Might add more later. =P


----------



## indie nii chan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MechaPedobear is here_ 







 
No seriously, it's me. D:


----------



## Chibason (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm on a plane to Hawaii-


On the Roller Coaster at the State Fair-


At Mardi Gras-
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2011)

best  i got. not very good.


*Spoiler*: __ 





i should ask kenneth to add the blinking effect 





ohgodddd i need a life


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's two of me. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shitty pics of me_ 












*Spoiler*: _Not so shitty pics of everything else_ 






*Spoiler*: _Lobster Eggs Benedict--So good!_ 









*Spoiler*: _Maine State House Balcony_ 









*Spoiler*: _Cadillac Mt Summit_ 









The very next day






*Spoiler*: _View down Franconia Notch Pkwy_ 









*Spoiler*: _Mount Washington Hotel_


----------



## Paulina (Apr 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Warning: Talented woman making her way to fame inside_


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 28, 2011)

Posting a couple more pictures. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jason (Apr 28, 2011)

Party for casual farmers.


----------



## Laurens (Apr 28, 2011)

#tuesday


----------



## emROARS (Apr 28, 2011)

My image is meh, I need a canon or something.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah we were drunk as hell.


----------



## Santí (Apr 29, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> For Stoned. I'll send you a pic of me later



That's not you. That's who you wish you were because he's with the girl you wish you were.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 29, 2011)

A shadowy, shitty, webcam, barely cleavage shot for the creeps. 



inb4 haters.


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2011)

^At least you got a cleavage to show off.


*Spoiler*: _It's been a while!_


----------



## Deft (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I doubt anyone here remembers me:_


----------



## futurerror (Apr 29, 2011)

I play solo guitar


----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 30, 2011)

Addicted to this thread now. Don't know if it's a good or bad thing. 

Me and my friend dining.  I'm the one on the left in black.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

*Saturday.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2011)

gamers gotta game


----------



## Urgency (May 1, 2011)

omg
Why do I look mad?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Kiseki (May 1, 2011)

Boredom makes you dress up like Uchiha wannabe


----------



## Chuck Norris (May 1, 2011)

10101010101010


----------



## Fear (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Fran (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Setoshi (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Ral (May 1, 2011)

ALL OF THE TABLES WERE CONNECTED IN THE BREAK ROOM. AS IN AN END RESULT OF REDBULL AND BRAIDS ALL THAT WAS LEFT WAS DUST.

AND YES I AM THE ONLY WHITE SPIC WHO WORKS AT MY TARGET.


----------



## gabies (May 3, 2011)

I'm 12


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 3, 2011)

day in the zoo 






















*Spoiler*: __ 



crap quality but how could I resist.......


----------



## Mei Lin (May 3, 2011)

When I was in China last year.


----------



## Ral (May 4, 2011)

SO I TOOK THOSE RIDICULOUS BRAIDS OFF AND NOW I CAN ACTUALLY WEAR A HAT.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (May 4, 2011)

Just random pictures of me


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2011)

cartilage


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

These pics are kinda old, from late last year and my hair is fucked, but I can't be assed to take new pics right now.


----------



## Overwatch (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Tired as hell._


----------



## Godku (May 7, 2011)

There's shitloads of pics of me on my profile. I can't be arsed to post them all here, so if you wanna see them check out my profile.


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Me and some friends_


----------



## Astronaut (May 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Whovian_ 









​


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 9, 2011)

I was messing around with photoshop, doing some editing on myself.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EmoUnloved (May 10, 2011)

My Prom Dress





Then a random picture.



Sorry, I know I am disgustingly ugly. >.<


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

Random picture of my at a kid's birthday party


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2011)

I'm hot.


Like, the air conditioner in this place doesn't work. And I just moved in


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Webcam pictures.
(sorry it's not the highest quality. Shitty built in laptop webcam)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## besson (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Golfin'_


----------



## choco bao bao (May 12, 2011)




----------



## gabies (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Eki (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (May 15, 2011)

My brother trying to drown me, when we were _very _young.



Me fighting the urge to do the same

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _wasting my time_


----------



## Mashy (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 17, 2011)

My Baby Green one in Front


----------



## Sophie (May 17, 2011)

* new picture  *


----------



## Mishudo (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Laurens (May 20, 2011)

~


----------



## angelusblanc (May 20, 2011)

Oh wait I actually look weird in the last one. Oh well.


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 20, 2011)

old sketch for my baby angel 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 20, 2011)

..... Meh fuck it here you go...







Note: The Deodarant is trying to kill me in the first pic


----------



## Tomcat171 (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Meh_ 








*Spoiler*: _Insert Martial Arts Quip_ 



Obviously, I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Akatsuki4Life (May 22, 2011)

More hair has been chopped, I am going shorter and shorter each time it seems!


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Alien (May 23, 2011)

my cat Lio


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Been a while since I camwhored on NF_


----------



## Huntress (May 23, 2011)

derp


----------



## Keollyn (May 23, 2011)

My man Sam Jack striking one for me


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Roy (May 24, 2011)

my new shirt <3


----------



## Dango (May 25, 2011)

my friends lop eared bunny
so cute.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (May 25, 2011)




----------



## KBL (May 25, 2011)

Another pics of me.



Looking like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


.


----------



## Smoke (May 26, 2011)

I was out on the town today and snapped this pic.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 26, 2011)

my sisters puppy
*Spoiler*: __ 




*before*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*after*







i kno it's messy 
*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 




happycam


----------



## Frosch (May 26, 2011)

Lets post some :3


*Spoiler*: __ 





at a party


at pre-grad speech, thought somebody called my name and turned


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Soca (May 27, 2011)

The weed let's you know..evil lurks


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2011)

I kinda wanna pass bronzhawk  Even though he posts cool pictures of places he travels to. I'll do that, too! Right after these of me sitting down.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sparrow (May 28, 2011)

Found a pic from earlier this year that I took with my phone's grainy front facing camera when I was apparently very tired.


----------



## Table (May 28, 2011)

summer tiiiiime is here :33

posting pics from last summer in anticipation!


Dinner parties, making salads and being a loser with my friend (I'm on the right)


freckles on my shoulder/ stray kittycats in foreign lands


swimming/boat rides/sunglasses/salty hair



I wanna go back 


Living in Morocco this summer, excited!


----------



## violentrl (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Angel (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Chemistry (May 30, 2011)

don't look at my room!


----------



## Jezebel (May 30, 2011)

This is I, with my messy room in the background:


----------



## Laurens (May 31, 2011)

#tryingtolaugh


----------



## Dango (Jun 1, 2011)

ally


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Sabi (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's me:


----------



## Sabi (Jun 3, 2011)

Another one:



Not done just yet:


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Day at the amusement park.  (Which turned 106 years old today).


Carousel, good old fashioned fun.



The Screamin' Eagle. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm the one screaming.


It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2011)

Old one of me, not gonna lie I look kinda creepy but oh fucking well


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _nonsense and tired eyes_


----------



## sheena (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Itachinator (Jun 6, 2011)

Me up town with some friends  I'm the one in the middle with black hair


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2011)

These are some old pictures, like from March or something, but here ya go:


*Spoiler*: __ 












aww yeah street football 

*Spoiler*: __ 











lol it looks like i kicked his ass




that was a pretty awesome catch in all honesty  >:3


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Nhelia (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _i loff seafood, armpits, fran and eruka frog_ 





the left D:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 9, 2011)

Tan pic <3

I've always loved how crazy tanning bed pics look, on a side note. XD


----------



## Kameil (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo NF it's still been a minute geez guess I'll show some pickups.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

The one wearing the white shirt.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2011)

for the ladies...


----------



## Alien (Jun 10, 2011)

My new kitten Xavi


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 10, 2011)

This was only intended to be seen by a few people but for some reason I felt like posting my pic here.

Yes that's my bathroom.


----------



## DyranLK (Jun 11, 2011)

Dang, I knew lurking through this thread for too long would make me want to join in, lol....Whatever, though, I'll make sure this is both my first and last posted glimpse into my personal life, hah. 

But yeah, hope you...enjoy a photo of me and my unexposed face, lol. O_o DyranLK signing off.


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 12, 2011)

Meh it's been ages since I posted a picture so why not.

Me and my no-face soccer team from work, I'm ofcourse the one with a face :33. The sun was in our face so I might look a bit cranky...


A little action shot:


----------



## Innocence (Jun 12, 2011)

Been awhile NF


----------



## Fear (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Me with my akatsuki t-shirt and sasuke-style attire

Me holding katana (its byakuya's senbonzakura) with headphones

Random pic of me in the bathroom


Yep I'm European Asian


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2011)

come again?


----------



## Slacker (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Arsya J (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ojisan* ! :3

Hmm Well This Is My Picture.... ~Hides Under Covers~


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## lacey (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2011)

One last hurrah for you, room. 

/moving


----------



## Bioness (Jun 17, 2011)

Me with my Sister


----------



## theRealKunoichi (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2011)

yessir


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2011)

The date on my camera is four years late. ;p


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hangin' out n smilin' like a bitch :3_ 




​


----------



## Sophie (Jun 18, 2011)

*Pic of me from earlier today.  A few of my friends. and I'm the one with the black white striped outfit. 
*


----------



## gabies (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jelly (Jun 19, 2011)

Yo


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ral (Jun 19, 2011)

I ain't even workin'

or just hiding from my bosses ide


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Anjali (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _It's been a while_


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Jun 20, 2011)

Meh...exploring Hong Kong's street.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Mirror shot  & pretend you don't see the iron and the cotton buds (q tips for you yanks) in the BG will ya?


----------



## Vargas (Jun 21, 2011)

Kindly requested to withdraw from the screens pregnant women, children and people with weak psychics.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't posted in here for years. First pics I've taken of myself in months, my hair is just bad right now, hopefully it'll get better in the summer:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Need to fucking clean my mirror>_>


----------



## Damaris (Jun 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _bitches be jealous of my romper_ 





wish it weren't so baggy on me though. gotta dig a belt out of somewhere.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bunny tamer


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jun 23, 2011)

UHH, SO DRAMATIC.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2011)

old picture of me with no glasses on


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2011)

A day at the zoo 


*Spoiler*: _xD_ 




​


----------



## Synn (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Lust (Jun 25, 2011)

Why not. Haven't posted one up in years.

Ignore the.. smile ? I couldn't figure out whether to smile or not so yeah. Ugh. x.x 



/edit

Ah , one with glasses on. 



Ignore the crappy quality, webcam sucks.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sometime in the mall fitting hats~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vix (Jun 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _babe and I went to the beach some time ago_ 




I took this one from his phone:

I took this one on my phone:


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Lust (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I tend to be a cam whore in the summer.. sorry. :$ 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Lawl , my friend. :$


The sky was pretty 






Okay I'm done. > <


----------



## Emily (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _summer house pics and kats_


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2011)

quick pictures of the camping trip i had last weekend. and before you ask, no, i'm not related to any of them


----------



## martryn (Jun 30, 2011)

So, there's me and Mary.  Behind us is my whore sister and her retarded Asian boyfriend.  Thought I'd share.


----------



## Pierre (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sup


----------



## KBL (Jul 1, 2011)

Me doing a coreography.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Drunk


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 1, 2011)

Beach Bum <3


----------



## Vix (Jul 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Our 4th of July weekend (so far..) road trip to see family.._ 




Just a couple pictures, I have a ton but I'm lazy to load them up atm.


We left Wednesday evening, but we saw this when we were gassing/filling up Thursday afternoon. lol
my reaction: lol
haze's reaction: lol


We saw this somewhere Friday, I forgot which city, but I thought it was pretty hilarious.
my reaction: lmfao
haze's reaction: smh


----------



## April (Jul 4, 2011)

I was bored before gym. :>


----------



## Laurens (Jul 4, 2011)

#holiday


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a 4th partyyy XD


----------



## Dango (Jul 5, 2011)

alisha, feel better soon 
don't be sad and blue noms


----------



## Lust (Jul 5, 2011)

I post too much here. D: LOLOLOL .


*Spoiler*: __ 




went to the park with some friends , and I was the only one hyper enough to climb the monkey bars. 






baby freeze


chair freeze


Bahaha , breakdancers at the school like to teach me some freezes.


----------



## Chow (Jul 6, 2011)

Old pics from 09-10

I think


*Spoiler*: _inb4 'dat cute smile'_


----------



## Urgency (Jul 6, 2011)

Been a while


----------



## Migooki (Jul 6, 2011)

人生は不幸のクッキーです.. ┐(?ε? )┌


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 6, 2011)

So cute pek 



Anyway me,But i'm wearing a wig  ...


----------



## Tuan (Jul 7, 2011)

been a min. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Drums (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now it's here. Now it's not!


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 8, 2011)

A pic taken while I was on the road. Yeah, I know I need to have shaved


*Spoiler*: __ 













Not on the road, but a pic from a set I like


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Grew my hair and new clothes. Posting pics.



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Jimmy cracked corn and I don't care. Incoming negs are lol.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 9, 2011)

*...In the backyard *


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Lust (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello again .. LOLOL .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm too good with it


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Anjali (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 11, 2011)

This is my kinda game:



And THIS is my gamer fuel:


----------



## Damaris (Jul 11, 2011)

i've been told my nails are too harlot-y, but fuck that noise.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 13, 2011)

My grandpa's wife took this picture of the three of us while we were up in Oregon.

Note: I'm the guy on the far right with the Naruto hoodie.


----------



## Fran (Jul 13, 2011)

Wanted more pictures and more time with her but the hospital has very strict visiting policies, and my sister's KOd.


----------



## Jackk (Jul 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dat Sunglasses_


----------



## Lust (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _LOOK AT THE CAMERA FUCKER!_ 





I want a tattoo covering that whole arm.


----------



## Hidan (Jul 16, 2011)

Location : Portofino, Italy


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I was straight up in her last night!_ 






my baby pek


----------



## Synn (Jul 17, 2011)

Born this way


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ cuter hotter sexier_ 






















*Spoiler*: _homos hehe_


----------



## Soca (Jul 21, 2011)

yep


middle finger pose


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

MOMS ARE AWESOMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dango (Jul 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Jag ?r ledsen.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Setoshi (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Dark Kiva (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 25, 2011)

Me with my sister


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sabi (Jul 25, 2011)

Bleh.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _lol_


----------



## Setoshi (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## IcySoul (Jul 26, 2011)

Me hiding with a friend.


Me in baseball.


Me and my mom at my highschool graduation.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 26, 2011)

going out > 

*Spoiler*: __ 








backpack from like.. 2nd grade lol


*Spoiler*: __ 








chicago!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 









Webcammm

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JamesComplex (Jul 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is that your girlfriend?


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2011)

I was a groomsman at a friends wedding back in January. Probably the fanciest I'll ever look until my own wedding and also the last time a girl holds my arm until my mail order bride arrives.


----------



## Hidan (Jul 26, 2011)

pretty pretty birdie


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not a big fan of having pics taken and most of my pics that I have taken have me with my GF, and she isn't comfortable with his face on the internet, so best I could dig up of me alone is last year, and maybe another one 2 years ago.

Last year, on a trip. And I really need to get me a fancy digital cam.



Nearly 2 years ago, I think.



And one for nostalgia sake, which I cam across quite randomly. Back in my last year in high school, with my best friend.



It's amazing how little I have generally changed outside what facial face I am sporting.


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry about the terrible quality

It's the only one on my computer and i cba to make another one


----------



## Urgency (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I r ?bermensch!_


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Jaded Heart (Aug 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _everything's changed_


----------



## Hidan (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My Giant Tortoise_ 











Sulcata Tortoise 02/08/11
Muffin growing very quickly; she's pretty heavy now, becoming difficult to lift.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 2, 2011)

*OTAKON 2011!*

Thought the convention would be lame and ridden with body odor, turned out to be one of the best weekends of my life. I got a massive album but here's some shots from the rave!


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 2, 2011)

*OTAKON 2011 (cont)*

*Of course, some of the actual cosplay was pretty good too:*


----------



## Ko_Ko (Aug 2, 2011)

*OTAKON 2011 (final)*




*Spoiler*: __ 














*And one of the most defining moments of the weekend, we met Johnny fuckin Yong Bosch!*


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 2, 2011)

it's funny, i'm not ripped at all. i'm actually pretty much an excess flabby mess everywhere you cant see.


----------



## Laurens (Aug 3, 2011)

#ohwellit'sbeenawhilesinceipostedhere


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Gary (Aug 4, 2011)

Just shaved, and wanted to take a picture before I got a haircut.


----------



## Blazing Flames (Aug 4, 2011)

My studio pic way back when I was still 3rd year high school


This is after I graduated college


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Lycans.Silver (Aug 5, 2011)

I drew my own photo


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Hidan (Aug 6, 2011)

*The Neptune Pirates!*

I got more pics, but I don't want to flood the thread ^_^
Hope you like them


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Only one you're getting 

My new haircut and my bangs tied up.


----------



## Crackers (Aug 6, 2011)

I'M NOT BLONDE ANYMORE!! 
*Spoiler*: _warning: girl with no make-up :(_ 







I did a pretty shitty job straightening the back of my hair. I'll have to fix that before going in to work tomorrow...


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, just to reminiscence over the months gone by and the friends I've left, a pic of me before my first deployment ended


----------



## Hariti (Aug 7, 2011)

Before the prom last year;me on the right


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Hidan (Aug 7, 2011)

Bored out of my mind...might as well post some pics


----------



## Fear (Aug 9, 2011)

My baby


----------



## Alicia (Aug 9, 2011)

Hidan said:


> Bored out of my mind...might as well post some pics



Omg I though you were a guy


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Omg I though you were a guy



Omg I though this was pic thread not discussion thread


----------



## Alex. (Aug 10, 2011)

Been a while.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2011)

Basically the pic in my set with Ami James, world renowned Tattoo Artist and one of my idols (star of Miami Ink and NY Ink).


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 10, 2011)

Some of the strange free shit I get from Gamestop.


*Spoiler*: __ 




About 5 ft tall, can't buy it. Company policy is to destroy them and toss them in the dumpster. Fuck that.


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2011)

Met my idol today 
incubus.was.amazing.

*Spoiler*: _<3_ 










*Spoiler*: _me and Brandon, it's kinda blurry =/_


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2011)

4 amazing days in Madrid 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 11, 2011)

I went a lot of places this summer, and I've decided to share some pictures of those places with you all. But no pictures of me


*Spoiler*: _Disneyland/Fireworks_ 





It's blurry but I thought it looked cool how warped it was.










*Spoiler*: _Road Trip: From California to Ohio and Back_ 





Worst place I've ever been to.


Grand Canyon

I was in 4 places at once >:3


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Moar Road Trip_ 







A really pretty train ride in Durango, Colorado <3 My favorite part of the trip.


This is called the million dollar view.


My family met this brilliant man who owns the coffee shop More Than Coffee in St. Louis. He was on Extreme Home Makeover and my mom loves him and his story. He has cerebral palsy, and is standing next to my brother who has muscular dystrophy.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sorry for all this Road Trip spam, but hey, I think it's worth it_ 





Chicago pizza.

We went to Summerfest! I think it's the largest music festival IN THE WORLD. It's in Wisconsin, where we saw...

Maroon 5! <3


We also went to Yellowstone Park.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 11, 2011)

ALMOST DONE. ONE MORE POST


*Spoiler*: _Road Trip_ 






I kept waiting for God to appear.





*Spoiler*: _San Diego - Camp_ 





Mattress sliding in the dorms

We made a fort
And found a TV, so we watched The Lion King inside of it at 3 am.






*Spoiler*: _Hawaii_ 







YOU CAN SEE A SUN SPOT


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 11, 2011)

Last post.


*Spoiler*: _Hawaii_ 





Geckos. Geckos everywhere.

Best breakfast I've ever had.

This beautiful horse just walked right up to me and *LET ME PET HIM.* Ugh it was so awesome.


Prettiest beach I've ever been to <3 Oh and that's my ginger/mom.

Woke up at a rainy 5 am to watch the sunrise with my father.

Also with my father, did a 4 mile hike to see this pretty waterfall.

The flight back home

And finally, back in California to stay until school starts ;-;





And so ends a very long and memorable summer <3


----------



## Roy (Aug 12, 2011)

So, uhmm, can't really upstage what's just been posted, but hey I had some fun, too. 

I saw MGMT live on Friday (Huntington Beach) and Saturday (Santa Margarita)

Most of my pictures were shitty but here are two ok ones


*Spoiler*: __ 





the concert was exhausting and i look bad here, even by my low standards 

That's the drummer from the band. I also met the guitarist but my camera had died :< 





*Spoiler*: __ 





i had a really good spot c:


----------



## Lust (Aug 12, 2011)

Duh herro.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Mozq (Aug 12, 2011)

*Drunk*

*Normal Mode .__.*

*Drunk Again*

*When I had recently broken my arm*


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2011)

Now a month old.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 13, 2011)

Same thing I was trying on last night, going to actually wear it today.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Slacker (Aug 14, 2011)

That's me


----------



## Bellville (Aug 15, 2011)

[sp=I was a unicorn once.][/sp]

[sp=No really.][/sp]

lol excessive photoshop


----------



## Idun (Aug 15, 2011)

;D


----------



## EmoUnloved (Aug 15, 2011)

>.< Sorry of my ugles ness.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Sorry about the blur. e.e

There are 4 pictures. o.o


----------



## Ray (Aug 16, 2011)

It's been awhile.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hidan (Aug 17, 2011)

I have cuteness and I know how to use it!


----------



## Sophie (Aug 17, 2011)

*I've dyed my hair choco brown *


----------



## Scar (Aug 17, 2011)

*DayGlow Nola* If you've never been, or heard about dayglow, youtube it right now. It's truly LIFE ALTERING.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some of the performers before the concert. 
-Removed, content is questionable




*Spoiler*: __ 



Me and the ex-gf in the crowd





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I had to be diverse and wear black when everyone else was wearing white  Managed to get spots by the baracade, the closest anyone could get to the stage. 




After work one night...

Fucked up after Mobile's first annual Zombie Walk.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Money well worth spending_ 





2 SPN Novels
Season 1 of Supernatural on DVD
& Dean's Amulet Necklace


----------



## aliYaa (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Jυstin (Aug 19, 2011)

After being urged to read recent chapters, I stopped by again to see the possible shitstorm in the Library over Itachi. Was disappointed. May as well post this before disappearing again.



Byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## aliYaa (Aug 20, 2011)

goofing around in my room

[YOUTUBE]BtdAh5s1wHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrRBFWFYnNk[/YOUTUBE]

In Toronto acting crazy before a crazy house party


----------



## Huntress (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Urgency (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 24, 2011)

Urgency said:


>



Cuuuuute.

Me on the right:


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 25, 2011)

I shaved.


----------



## aliYaa (Aug 25, 2011)

taking my dog out for a walk


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2011)

Me in France


----------



## dixie (Aug 26, 2011)

ME!  


*Spoiler*: __ 





Quite some time ago!


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 26, 2011)

I've gone from never posting pics, to two in two days. I blame the cam whores 



My Zelda hat, that I had posted earlier in the month.


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 26, 2011)

Unaware; Cheesing heavily....woah


----------



## Mozq (Aug 26, 2011)

I love my tea.


----------



## Something Intelligent (Aug 27, 2011)

Picture of my face.


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 28, 2011)

bleh me..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Me with My Leaf village headband




Me in Dim light.


----------



## Hidan (Aug 29, 2011)

One of my fav pics.


Killing the fish.
Al Bundy style.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pretty little arrival_ 











pek


----------



## Arwenchan (Aug 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Decorated my macbook. Now its ultimate awesome_ 




From left; Yuffie Kiseragi, Pikachu, Ayumi "A"-logo, Ayumi





*Spoiler*: _And my latest tattoo_ 




I never post any clear pictures of it online as uncreative people just LOVE to find a tattoo on google images and just smack it on their bodies.. DDD: In addition have like the most insane swayback ever, so no I'm not pregnant here, just swayback fucker


----------



## Smoke (Aug 30, 2011)

I just got this tattoo, yesterday.


It's still red around it, as you can see. 


Hurts like a bitch


----------



## sakuralin (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone here looks great! 
Like to see, me then my profile picture.


----------



## Idun (Sep 2, 2011)

More pictures of everyday me 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Pictures of me on Halloween (nobody knows the difference?) 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anjo (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Roy (Sep 3, 2011)

toddler picture mode. with my sister in this one.



years later


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2011)

yes, I have big ugly eyes


----------



## Laurens (Sep 4, 2011)

#lastweek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

Well she's back. 



New engine, new transmission, new air conditioner, oil change, new rear window mirrors and new wiper blades


----------



## aliYaa (Sep 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









wow!


----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Jυstin (Sep 6, 2011)

I had to get some dress clothes for my interview the other day. This is as formal as I get.



And for once, I actually look my age


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 6, 2011)

Test shots for friends new photo studio


Chillin at party in Toronto



Yorkdale Mall


Bahamas


----------



## KBL (Sep 6, 2011)

"I feel like number onee".


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2011)

I miss those days. :**(


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Arwenchan (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _though it looks like it, i'm not trying to kill him_ 




*and my hands arent that huge, promise* 





*Spoiler*: _Wait for it.._ 




*Kodak Moment*


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2011)

Just a picture of me (I'm naked but you can't see that part )


----------



## Chloe (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ̣ (Sep 11, 2011)

Gangster as FUCK


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Setoshi (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Yu~Kun (Sep 13, 2011)

1 month ago i think, I'm the one to the right and to the left is my wonderful friend, and we are both brain dead after being dead drunk:


----------



## Hidan (Sep 13, 2011)

I am awesome.
Bitches can't step on my little finger.
I have had sex millions of times.


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2011)

The Conan gods smile upon me. Due to some poor sap cancelling his tickets, I got to take their spot at the last minute. 





I might also come out on TV again, I was in the exact same spot as last time. I'll check and get back to you guys.


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## mehthecat (Sep 14, 2011)

Me outside Dover Castle on vacation


----------



## Chloe (Sep 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Year 11 Social_


----------



## KuruiRaiku (Sep 17, 2011)

Before I met Kageroza-kun:

*Spoiler*: __ 









And after~ (but horrible quality cam D: )

*Spoiler*: __ 





C: Now I has his hair~ <3
For reference:


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 17, 2011)

Simpler times(grainy because my scanner is screwed up from moisture, maybe more later, then again probably not)~


----------



## abstract (Sep 17, 2011)

long time no see hup 



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saturday (Sep 17, 2011)

sure why not


----------



## Ana (Sep 17, 2011)

this is me 
it's a crappy pic before my head injury when i was bored



my hair


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hidan (Sep 17, 2011)

Pics are old, like 3+ years old. Was still a cheerleader back then.


----------



## Kei (Sep 18, 2011)

Last night pics before the rave and to put the claim to rest..I am a girl


----------



## Pipe (Sep 21, 2011)

Wild crocodiles in my hometown.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

look at my lovely cats


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 24, 2011)

This is some months ago pic~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huntress (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Porcelain (Sep 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _If you click this, a baby panda will die_


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 26, 2011)

I was bored during my job orientation so I did some quick doodles.



They're far from perfect, but I've prepared some excuses for that. It was early, I hadn't had any sleep the previous night, it was done in pen, and my hands were numb from the 40 degree temperature inside 

It's all true


----------



## Chino (Sep 26, 2011)

It's not a good photo of me but oh well who cares 


The classic I'm taking a photo of you taking a photo of me.


----------



## KBL (Sep 26, 2011)

I was a cute clown today.



And i was partying hard.

.


----------



## Anjali (Sep 27, 2011)

*IMPORTANT STUFF*

Hello, NF. 
Prepare to see something pretty much none of you has ever seen before. A rare picture of...

_*dun dun dun*_

Zaru/Andreas

_*drumroll*_

SMILING !


----------



## ̣ (Sep 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My new toy :) _


----------



## Laurens (Sep 28, 2011)

#whatagreateveningthatwas


----------



## Krix (Sep 28, 2011)

my friend made me go on a photoshoot with her and this is one of the pictures she got of me. c:


----------



## Chloe (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Sophie (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Gajeel x Levy (Oct 3, 2011)

Me and my sister  ^_^!!!


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OOOoooopppppsssss...gone


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _sexy life_ 


























*Spoiler*: _people of wal mart_


----------



## lolalicious (Oct 3, 2011)

I come bearing new cosplay pictures.
Embrace the nerdiness.




but here's a normal, out of costume one for you guys~ i just started college, so it's been a while since I've been on NF!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2011)

KISS THE CUP MY MAN


----------



## Mozq (Oct 3, 2011)

Mmm.. beer (in the middle)


Facepalm?


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

At a hip hop show at Rollins Deli. I'm in the middle still in my work attire(minus the hat) my boy Myles is on the right and Maverick is on the left lookin like Justin Beiber


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

Gurren Laggan inspired POTF possible entry.

Simon, that drill is the drill that's going to pierce through the heavens 

[/IMG]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

LOOK WHAT DA FUK CAME IN MA POST TODAAAAAAAAAAAAAI


*Spoiler*: __ 









/gasming.


----------



## Farih (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, my little sister came with me to my internship and was playing around on the webcams and decided I needed a photo taken of myself (I normally detest taking photos of me).


----------



## Yosha (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 9, 2011)

My father and me about a year ago.




Stopping for coffee.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2011)

International suit up day on October 13th. Don't miss it.


----------



## aliYaa (Oct 9, 2011)

I love this hat.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Lust (Oct 10, 2011)

Yo .


*Spoiler*: _Extensions ftw. c_


----------



## Tomcat171 (Oct 10, 2011)

Both were taken in late 2009. I've bulked a tiny bit since then.


----------



## Yu~Kun (Oct 11, 2011)

crap quality of vanity( excuse my mobile phone)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/310277_10150339330098794_843553793_7994783_883674689_n.jpg




my pianoooooooooooo


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/307317_10150352402853794_843553793_8065847_1076230499_n.jpg


----------



## Yu~Kun (Oct 11, 2011)

crap quality of vanity( excuse my mobile phone)


my pianoooooooooooo


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 12, 2011)

Jogging in the morning:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Idun (Oct 13, 2011)

Changed the colour of my fringe ..

Beware of my paleness


----------



## Mozq (Oct 13, 2011)

Hungover


idk


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Darkhope (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _playing with effects_


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I have _very_ strong glasses. I asked the lady what my eyesight was, and she response was "...Well,  you'll never fly a plane."


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 15, 2011)

For good time's sake


----------



## Karsh (Oct 15, 2011)

Was told I should post a pic so I said why not!



Your left


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi guys, 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Id (Oct 17, 2011)

Your friendly *FINE* looking neighborhood mod Sexican, checkin in. :ho



*Spoiler*: _So you can take a good look_


----------



## Sabi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooooold picture but yea..


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




just this morning, curling the top of my head and then BOOM it just becomes a fuzzy piece of shit 


my boyfriend and i trying to take a dumb cheesy hipster picture <33333 and failing miserably


----------



## Synn (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Drums (Oct 17, 2011)

At my friend's studying town, we had gone for a walk at the port and shot some pictures, about a month ago.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Oct 18, 2011)

Batman statue from Batman Arkham city


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2011)

Witnessed their last show in the U.S., .... for now at least

*Spoiler*: _outside the pacific theaters in Culver City_


----------



## Seraphyna (Oct 19, 2011)

Blurry fitting room shot.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Urgency (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



....................


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*poof*


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Oct 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



boooooo......!!!


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2011)

Too lazy to shave >.>


----------



## KBL (Oct 21, 2011)

KBLDrunkLevel





KBLSexyLevel




And proud to be a Yammy Knight .


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2011)

A whiter shade of Nic pale


----------



## Zach (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Nic (Oct 21, 2011)

my sort of step-sis room, in case someone was wondering. lol


----------



## Anjali (Oct 22, 2011)

Haven't posted anything for a while ~

, , , .


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2011)

Fo' sho.


----------



## aliYaa (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yu~Kun (Oct 22, 2011)

Most representative pic of me. In my own world, lol.


and random


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 23, 2011)

It's been a while.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 23, 2011)

I shouldn't even be on the website anymore, but boredom always brings me back..


----------



## Arwenchan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _A picture taken for school project, all dressed up like stereotypical festival girl_ 




(Though you cant see the feather earrings, pink hunter wellies or the ripped denimshorts  )


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2011)

ONLY CAUSE ME AND BRIAN ARE SMART.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2011)

_It's getting cold and I miss summer......_


----------



## Huntress (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2011)

Taken with the new camera: 











Sorry about the quality. It was pitch-fucking-black when I took these with the exception of the last.

Trying to learn to take decent shots is hard when its night. Hoping to get some in the daylight soon.


----------



## Jannoy (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _beep_ 





yay for chipmunk cheeks and unfocused camera settings!


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 27, 2011)

Let's call these pre-haircut.


*Spoiler*: _out of focus, washed out laptop webcam_


----------



## Hidan (Oct 28, 2011)

At School


----------



## Totitos (Oct 28, 2011)

I decided to make a big ass oreo to kill time today before going out for dinner.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nickwavve (Oct 28, 2011)

My Pic. yeaa


----------



## Gino (Oct 29, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> *not a cam whore*, was just taking random pics in bed for some personal stuff, but I thought i'd post it here as well



Stop lying


----------



## Id (Oct 29, 2011)

Narutoforums Sexican. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2011)

who dat sexy beast?

It's Eki, dat who


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Totitos (Oct 30, 2011)

Taken in students day. I was replacing my English teacher and I was somewhat nervous. I have more pictures around but not in this phone. 

My best bud since kindergarten and he was replacing the chief of the English department. Practically, my boss. 

Every student who replaced a teacher was given this certificate. Mine was cut off.....awkwardly for some reason.

Random Chris Jericho book


----------



## Chloe (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Halloween Party_


----------



## Yu~Kun (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe i've been spamming this thread a lot....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

_I threw it on the ground. What, you think I'm stupid? I'm not a part of this system, my dad ain't a phone._

Yeah, fell out of my pocket after a party


----------



## Mozq (Oct 31, 2011)

Hand down my pants.


----------



## Mozq (Oct 31, 2011)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Synn (Nov 1, 2011)

We found love in a hopeless place


----------



## ̣ (Nov 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My newish car (updated)_


----------



## Hidan (Nov 3, 2011)

I should start posting again...


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 4, 2011)

Hair finally got some length to it. XD


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Nov 5, 2011)

Hidan changes his ethnicity and gender pretty much every day.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally finished connecting everything





At some point, I might put in a wii or some other console


And yes, that's an elephant


----------



## Seraphyna (Nov 6, 2011)

Photos of my Honours grad (being the nerd I am, I topped ). It was my first time wearing the traditional dress from a foreign country, the _kebaya_. Barely able to walk, 30 pins in my hair, beady garments... but I'd say it was good experience. 


Myself, with boy.  


With my best friend.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 6, 2011)

#it'sbeentoolongsinceiwhored


----------



## Lust (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Nov 8, 2011)

They say I'm a camwhore 


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2011)

Me and the prototype novel, now completely edited.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2011)

bathroom pics 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huntress (Nov 11, 2011)

wedding cake i made for my dad's friend. its a lemon cake, and the icing is also lemon flavoured.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I bought this book today, at first when I saw it I thought it might be one of those animal books meant for kids but when I opened it I was surprised it actually had info of parasitoid wasps, mantis shrips and even on jumping spiders! I have yet to see another book in bulgarian that has info on those, I do have a book that has info on parasitoid wasps but that book was meant for ppl learning entomology. So yeah I just had to get the book!_


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2011)

Me with my family (Mother, Sister, and Brother....I'm in the red)


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2011)

^ NO COMMENTS IN HERE.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2011)

SPN FAGGING POST IS SPN FAGGING.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 16, 2011)

I apologize in advance for the SHIT quality my 4Gen Ipod likes to whip out >.>

but here's me, Donning one of my batman hoodies :V likeabaws




...and a slightly less fucked up one xD



*getsoutofthread* xD


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Hidan (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _sure has been a while_ 






hello, nf!


----------



## warp drive (Nov 17, 2011)

Chicago?


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 17, 2011)

Bundled up for Breaking Dawn premiere. XD


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My solution to not wanting my face on the internet but wanting to cam-whore_ 








Dance payed off gays and gals?


----------



## Lust (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi again. c':


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2011)

New Puppy:


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AM I KAWAII UGUUUU


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2011)

Me on the train


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## aliYaa (Nov 25, 2011)

getting readyy


----------



## Jabbawockeez (Nov 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smoking is bad for you kids._


----------



## Jabbawockeez (Nov 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smoking is bad for you kids._


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Hidan (Nov 28, 2011)

OKAY, my fucking sweetheart told me I look like a alien in this picture, big problem.
He said something about my eyes and hair looking weird and some other stupid shit like that...
1. I want to share it to facebook, but now I am being told I look like an alien lol
2. Welp I'm going to share it either way, because I like myself
3. The problem is that I want to know "do I really look weird" from a 3rd party(you guys) who wouldnt care if you told me I was looking stupid in that picture.
4. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s not receiving sex for like 1 month because of this.


----------



## Drums (Nov 28, 2011)

^ You look pretty, hun, dont listen to that jerk of a bf.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

Me doing troll face


----------



## Urgency (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



..




Do you know what band shirt I'm wearing?


----------



## furious styles (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _shit is getting regal_


----------



## Innocence (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello NF, it's been awhile. Over the past year or year and a half i lost 100 lbs of me. So i thought i might as well put up a few recent pictures of me. For those of you who are NF forum veterans you might remember me as Jess-kun. Anyway here.


----------



## KibaAndAkamaru (Dec 3, 2011)

^People tell me I look like Nagato in that hairstylee :]]


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Regrets. I have none.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Lust (Dec 4, 2011)

Nikon D5000, got it yesterday.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Spades said:


> Nikon D5000, got it yesterday.



Pretty hair


----------



## Laurens (Dec 6, 2011)

#winterscoming


----------



## Lust (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL okay I'll admit, I kinda camwhored this week.. sorry. $:


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2011)

parents went out to meet my sisters boyfriend. i have a guest of my own, though.


*Spoiler*: __ 





lol forever alone


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 10, 2011)

Dyed my hair pink the other day~



I think it's good.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2011)

- Cheap Alcohol
- Tumblr


----------



## ̣ (Dec 10, 2011)

Previous summer at a house party, here resulting in drunk candid shot.

6'1" & 5'0"


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 11, 2011)

Never got around to posting my beard I was growing for the football season. 



One without it for comparison.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 12, 2011)

My new hair~


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2011)

Living to fame my name as NF's greatest camwhore king <3


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## blue♥ (Dec 14, 2011)

[sp=Avoiding finishing a paper, so I decided to take a picture at 4am][sp=Especially since we were talking hair in the BHC][/sp][/sp]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2011)

Then walk yourself, I guess.


----------



## Lust (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _made it myself_ 




My son's favorite AT character beemo


----------



## Lilichanne (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello, Im new! Few pics of me! 











Also, Im Iron man


----------



## Anjali (Dec 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas, folks !


----------



## Lilichanne (Dec 16, 2011)

Im a geek!


----------



## OodboO (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been on this forum for a while now, but didn't know of this thread. 
Here: 
[gone]

Click on the sig to understand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2011)

Hm, upgrades.


----------



## K. (Dec 17, 2011)

i posted on the wrong thread.... but nice cam btw
[/IMG]

merry chrismas


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2011)

Two pictures fresh from the oven


----------



## Icognito (Dec 17, 2011)

Also Bio I'd kill for your eyes, you will be repped when my limit is renewed. Also now to find out who to kill to get you eyes


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Drums (Dec 17, 2011)

Not looking my best but meh...had just got up from the bed so hair's messy as hell.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _cursed hats_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2011)

Helicopter ride


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2011)

Christmas Party Camera Test


----------



## Chloe (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I got bored_


----------



## Judecious (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _She arrived_


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 19, 2011)

Ta Fucking Da


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 19, 2011)

*One does not simply go to bed:*


----------



## Fran (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Goodbye Halcyon Days_ 






Moving to South Korea soon.


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a photo from last summer.


----------



## Koshirae (Dec 21, 2011)

taken while browsing forums, havent slept all night so dont mind me lol


----------



## Smoke (Dec 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kinda late, but I finally went out and got a Christmas tree. 

It's in the corner._ 







*Spoiler*: _Closer look_ 






*Spoiler*: _Even Closer_ 















I was on a budget, so it's not biggest or brightest tree.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Also I had just put chap stick on in the first picture so yeah shiny lips.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 22, 2011)

Crappy mobile pics


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, this is the thread?

Me from Halloween


Me vs. a bear


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smile :)_ 





no im not really that pale.


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Dec 23, 2011)

Very well, Darkhope, you and I shall get married!


----------



## Lust (Dec 23, 2011)

Mom allowed me to get my nose pierced for Christmas


----------



## Spica (Dec 24, 2011)

guise, a Christmas greeting from me!


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

My big Christmas gift, Sennheiser HD 598's. Been blasting FLAC files on max volume, it's heaven.


----------



## Synn (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

I've decided to stop being unkempt and unshaven this upcoming year. The ability to smile properly is still list on me though


----------



## furious styles (Dec 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _2extreme_ 






this is the *RADICAL *skateboard i got for christmas. it's made of *METAL *and it matches my *AGGRESSIVE LIFESTYLE*


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Owl (Dec 29, 2011)

Look at all these babies my roommates and I have.

The zong is mine by the way.


----------



## Ech?ux (Dec 30, 2011)

Got a haircut.. I like it.


----------



## Lust (Dec 30, 2011)

Last picture for the year c;


----------



## Enigma (Jan 1, 2012)

[sp=Cool hat and some glasses I got from trip to Los Angeles][/sp]


----------



## Hidan (Jan 3, 2012)

at my bf's hostel/dorm/room/residence/ whatever university thingie


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2012)

Making the mistake of posting after very attractive people I'm friends with.


----------



## KingIce (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Man U > Chelsea ... Me wearing a Chelsea kit._


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2012)

grey and blurry like the damn winter


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Darkhope (Jan 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _original pic + instagram pic_


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _JAJ (+ one) meets again_ 




troublesum-chan, Delirium, Jannoy, and a buddy (in printed top) down in Nihonmachi.


----------



## Sabi (Jan 7, 2012)

Been awhile since I've shown my face here


*Spoiler*: __ 




Btw the date's wrong I took the picture five minutes ago lol


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not fucking high


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Setoshi (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## WT (Jan 8, 2012)

Me, looking a little pissed off ...


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2012)

I will play you a song.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## blue♥ (Jan 8, 2012)

[sp=Crappy cell pic from New Year's with longest running bff][/sp]


----------



## Garfield (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I messed up the law of thirds a bit, but..._ 



 Taken while coming back from a theme park in Mumbai. 'twas a really fun week :3





*Spoiler*: _How I spend time beside National Highways_ 




Ooh I love Google Maps  The pic was taken at exactly this point:


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jan 13, 2012)

Can't believe I haven't posted here before. I love these kinds of threads. 

here are some of my most recents:

*Playing with swords:
*

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Entourage debut! (just got a walkthrough, haha)*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Maui chillin! 
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Icognito (Jan 14, 2012)

Just me Icog style


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 14, 2012)

ok, pics arent of best quality, I mean its just us playing with cameras earlier

so yeah, here's shots of me (ones that are recognizable to be me anyways ), re-sized for easier posting

EDIT: removed blurry, no point keeping it there, so its just 2 pics now


----------



## Lust (Jan 15, 2012)

Woo, exams are right around the corner.


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _oh fun, yesterday, I'm the one in purple_


----------



## Soul King (Jan 16, 2012)

Multiple pics, put into one. :WOW


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2012)

They Made a video in homage of me.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu97XDIbyAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jan 18, 2012)

Another from Maui:


I'm a Black Belt now, but...


Prom last year

*Spoiler*: __ 








(I had a stunning date, but for privacy and whatever, I don't really post pics of others online on forums full of people I don't know...) 

Suede

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2012)

MY GAY 2 Y.O. NEPHEW

from my cousin's side, he likes make ups and fixing his face on the mirror

is very interested with nail polish and all that stuff

but anyways


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 19, 2012)

This really isnt that recent but its better than nothing:


----------



## Koshirae (Jan 19, 2012)

This is how pale and fucked up your face looks like if you don't sleep for days.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 22, 2012)

my first video upload only for Gino 

Me in the Vid: Gino, lets play dark knight


----------



## Drums (Jan 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gone with the wind


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> my first video upload only for Gino
> 
> Me in the Vid: Gino, lets play dark knight


----------



## Seirenity (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty recent 8D


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _you wish you can taste this..._ 




cake


----------



## Lust (Jan 26, 2012)

Finishing exams tomorrow, then got 5 days off, yess. (:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _but then.._ 





My glasses were magikked away. ;[


----------



## Huntress (Jan 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Thames NZ feb last year_ 





holy shit smoke, different background!


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

The Man in White....


----------



## Lust (Feb 1, 2012)

One of the members asked me that the next picture I post will  be of me smiling, I denied but my mom got one of me anyway -.- 

As to why I'm wearing this outfit.. Semi-formal is in a few days and I was trying on the dress and shoes and all ~

Sorry for the small picture, phone quality.. >.>


----------



## Balisha (Feb 2, 2012)

Bathroom pics, fuck yeah.


----------



## TeamSenju (Feb 2, 2012)

I swear I'm not a camwhore the camera just turns on and magically takes pics of me!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Latest pic of me with red hair 


A friend told me I should be Kushna and even made me into a ninja! lol


Duck face with purple hair... 


I'm usually a blonde though.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## "The Doc" (Feb 7, 2012)

Me this morning with just under 5 hours of sleep since friday


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Alien (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't find the box with the pics i want but here's another one of little alien wearing a bow tie


*Spoiler*: __ 







chubby as fuck face


----------



## Lust (Feb 10, 2012)

So, this is another picture, full outfit and larger.  Just took it, leaving in a bit.

Semi-formal. c:


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Hero (Feb 11, 2012)

The boyfriend took this pic


----------



## Krix (Feb 13, 2012)

wheeee


i'm in the middle


----------



## SaMaster14 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wish I knew how to DJ and wasn't in my dorm room so I could pull this off...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2012)

Today was a good day.  Beautiful day in New York City the entire day.  Just a maelstorm of perfectness on Valentines Day


----------



## illyana (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## blue♥ (Feb 16, 2012)

Feeling pretty good today. /drinks frap


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 16, 2012)

Greetings NF cafe  from Beijing





Yep i could learn to like it here


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 16, 2012)

Do think I'm deprived of anything either 

I haz me my anime !!!! and more!!!!!


Look at how many straw berries she haz!!!!


Look at the size of the cotton candy!!!!


----------



## Human Spider (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Yu~Kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Never too old to be a camhoe


----------



## Human Spider (Feb 18, 2012)

I *<3* Parkour. Also, hey Bioness. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## sheena (Feb 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ninja _ 









*Spoiler*: _O_O_ 




look kinda evil >_>


----------



## Aijin (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, I took this picture because the packaging was so cute.  If you can't really read the label it says Musc et Freesia. My mom's in Japan she sent this to me for my birthday two months ago. Booooo... But gosh, it smells so good.



What you get when I'm bored with a webcam. These _were_ supposed to be personal. Aha. Scary. Don't judge. :sweat


----------



## Aijin (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, the Intagram App is king. 

On the left; 



My sexy face (not really); 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aijin (Feb 19, 2012)

Taking over the pic thread for the day.

At the manfriend's gig;





And for those asking, my photos are almost all by my Nikon, then Instagram'd. PM me if you want details on it.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 19, 2012)

Been nearly a year...thought I'd post 





Motha fukin head chef


----------



## Aijin (Feb 19, 2012)

Nothing better to do... 

Just noticed that I've raped the crap out of this thread today... Oh well.


----------



## Misao (Feb 19, 2012)

Mugshot


----------



## Aijin (Feb 19, 2012)

Sort of an old photo. Taken with my Japanese Nikon SB 4000 flash.


----------



## EJ (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0KnDI6Dw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


aaah, school memories.

EDIT:

That wasn't me recording, but I was near the area.


----------



## Synn (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Human Spider (Feb 21, 2012)

NOBODY is more beast than I am. 


*Spoiler*: _Photoshoot with my friend Anil._ 























I would post the other ones, but I'm naked in them.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 21, 2012)

Went to trim my full beard, kept going further until it was too late >.<


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 21, 2012)

Is an older one from last year.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 21, 2012)

It's been awhile, but I pretty much look the same except


*Spoiler*: __ 





I dyed my hair red, because red-headed gals are hot and I couldn't resist (though it did turn out much redder then I expected) 




*Spoiler*: __ 




......And then I chopped a lot of it off. Alas, it is growing back rather quickly thankfully.


I'm too tall, and this picture is too blurry


my first instagram/college picture


----------



## Hero (Feb 21, 2012)

Me and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag.


----------



## sheena (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Owl (Feb 22, 2012)

Reason why I didn't go to class today.


*Spoiler*: __ 




A couple of roommates and I decided to treat ourselves on a boring tuesday night.


----------



## Hero (Feb 22, 2012)

Me and my _friend_


----------



## Hero (Feb 23, 2012)

For Bioness


----------



## Mozq (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I'm somewhat odd.


(derp derp I'm a monkey)


----------



## Seph (Feb 23, 2012)

Few months ago in my dorm back when I had long hair.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 25, 2012)

I've already posted it once in another thread, so I can just post it here, too. 
It's from last October btw, I look a little bit different, but I'm pretty much the same. I guess my haircut is a little bit different. 

[sp="Studying?"][/sp]


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2012)

Went to a rotary event, athleticism and shit yo

here's some pics I took thats safe to post :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2012)

I let gay ppl play with my hair, this is how it turned out :WOW





its basically just a simple haircut, they said it works with my headshape or something


----------



## bloodyhawk (Feb 26, 2012)

meh why not here are some more pictures of me and my friend.






(this would probably be the last time, i upload any other picture here)


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Morty's house. I changed it around a bit since. The water sphere is on the top left, and his little  bubble is on the bottom right, where the water used to be.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2012)

Some pictures, sorry if some of them have been posted before.

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Mar 1, 2012)

*This is me, in front of my house:*


----------



## Synn (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crackers (Mar 2, 2012)

I messed with my curly hair too much so I straightened it. And I do not apologize for the shit quality.


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol@ Asian Afro


----------



## Incanta (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




 (a halloween party. I was a russian soviet!  

 (I'm the far left)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _my weekend_


----------



## Smoke (Mar 6, 2012)

Was cleaning my room and I found a box, way up high in my closet.

I opened it to see what was inside and was overcome with nostalgia when I opened it.


----------



## Urgency (Mar 7, 2012)

LOVE!


Yeah, It's a crap quality photo.


New dress  My friend is proud of me since I don't usually wear dresses.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't posted in here for awhile. More tat's and I chopped my hair. keepin' it classy ..


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 8, 2012)

​


----------



## Krix (Mar 8, 2012)

curly hair and no makeup! :]


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 8, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Love how ugly people always blame the cam quality


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2012)

My dog <3


----------



## Miki Aiko (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know any other facial expressions. ):


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _What they did to me when I got into college, 5 years ago_


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Motivated (Mar 11, 2012)

I like this thread, anyway heres my picture:


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2012)

Me @ Baiona (Spain) yesterday :3


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2012)

Also, me earlier today :33


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 12, 2012)

Kinda newer here, figured I'd post a picture. Don't be too mean


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 14, 2012)

New haircut. 

[sp][/sp]

Now that I look at it, it's less worse than at the barber shop, but it still short!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 14, 2012)

to a particular group of people: I dont give a shit anymore, fuck you guys


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Best gift a friend could ever give me.... I'm touched_ 



 Now if they were real


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2012)

No glasses on equals fucked up eyes. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Krix (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## JellyButter (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## GODLIKE (Mar 20, 2012)

*thats ME* :







*thats my Car* (baby!) :









*thats my wife - love of my life*... :


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2012)

Because I wanted to post here anyhow.

Dat bathroom shot.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 21, 2012)

*335iS + Me* 

Images are big, so I'll just use spoiler tags... photobucket doesn't like to cooperate when I resize images after I've posted direct IMG links...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Mar 21, 2012)

*Some more of myself again:*


----------



## Tim (Mar 22, 2012)

Look, I smiled, Cin :) hahaha 

/nomoresmiling


----------



## Roy (Mar 22, 2012)

smug way of life

no but hey what's up


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Going to the Hunger Games premiere_


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2012)

Me at the age of 8-9 years old


----------



## Chloe (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 24, 2012)

:33


----------



## Soul King (Mar 25, 2012)

Guess I'll post some as well.

In deep thought

Tree Hugger

My Family and I, people say they look like me, but I don't see it.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm on the left, btw.


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (Mar 28, 2012)

Because I feel happy today :33


----------



## Night Prowler (Mar 28, 2012)

Most recent one of me :>.


----------



## Laurens (Mar 29, 2012)

#it'sbeentoolongsinceipostedsomething


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm becoming a photo whore apparently.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2012)

Some pictures of me as a little one.


----------



## Anjali (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

